# How's your weather treating you?



## Kevin

:cool2:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Ick. To warm.


----------



## shadetree_1

You got us beat Kevin, we are getting 40's at night and 80's for the days, but thats better than the 95 nights and 115's days we were having! I love this time of year here in the desert, I could do without the summers but the winter is not really winter so it's great ! Our trees don't lose their leaves untill late Dec/early Jan and then they come back out in March.


----------



## Brink

With lows like that, my heat would never come on. My bed room isn't that warm.


----------



## Kevin

My question is what's the difference between "mostly cloudy" and "partly sunny"? Sounds like the same thing to me. One of my favorite comedians is George Wallace. No not the Alabama governor the other guy. This is not off topic either because George talks about the weather and weathermen during his routine.


----------



## Billnewbie

Very warm and No rain! No rain, all my grass seed was a waste. It's been above normal so far for us. This weekend warming up to 70, night have been around normal. Just venting about the no rain.


----------



## Mike1950

Mild- no snow- a little rain. the last couple years our weather has been extremes. Either no snow and mild or record snow. 2008-9 we had 28" overnight-previous record was 13"-record snowfall that winter. 2009-10 we had absolutely no snow and almost no rain.-got even in march-started raining and did not stop til july. Welcome to the inland PNW.............ps summers have been normal.......


----------



## Kenbo

Getting colder by the day. Broke out the winter coat on Thursday. This is not good for me at all. The cold weather means that I can only work in my shop on the weekends.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> ... The cold weather means that I can only work in my shop on the weekends.



I'll bite. Why is that - some weird Canadian law?


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The cold weather means that I can only work in my shop on the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite. Why is that - some weird Canadian law?
Click to expand...


I heat my shop with a wood burning stove. By the time I get the heat going after work, it's pretty much time to come in for dinner. It just isn't worth it to light the fire for 1 hour in the shop during the week. On the weekends, I can light the fire in the morning and get a solid days work in. That's all. Although, with our screwed up government, I wouldn't doubt that the weird Canadian law will be in play soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

There's a neat conservation law. Even numbered houses get heat on even numbered days, odd numbered on odd days. Everyone can have heat on major holidays, except the 4th of July, which they don't have in Canada, they go from the 3rd right to the 5th. And that's why we all have leap years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Raining here right now, supposed to be in the upper 50's today, I hope the rain quits so I can go outside and strip some paint off some lathe parts and wash some others in the parts washer. Guess I can wash the parts first and strip the paint when the rain quits. Supposed to be in the low 60's on Monday. Is this December? Not complaining though!


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> There's a neat conservation law. Even numbered houses get heat on even numbered days, odd numbered on odd days. Everyone can have heat on major holidays, except the 4th of July, which they don't have in Canada, they go from the 3rd right to the 5th. And that's why we all have leap years.



Darn Canucks- Can't even get the days of the month right................... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

'nuther rainy day :(


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful- sunny- mid 40's


----------



## Kevin

Sunny here also 72 degrees. A little chilly but I can handle it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rainy, damp, 41 deg, been like this for day, same for the next 2 days. I don't mind the cold but I can do without so much rain.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Rainy, damp, 41 deg, been like this for day, same for the next 2 days. I don't mind the cold but I can do without so much rain.



I wish the rain would keep up....

That way it wouldn't be coming down.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy, damp, 41 deg, been like this for day, same for the next 2 days. I don't mind the cold but I can do without so much rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the rain would keep up....
> 
> That way it wouldn't be coming down.
Click to expand...


HA HA, Very funny my sapien friend.


----------



## Brink

Simian?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Sunny here also 72 degrees. A little chilly but I can handle it.



Ya know why they don't send mules to college?? Nobody likes a smartas....... 71 a little chilly- hell that is naked weather up here............... we might get up to 71---- in May. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Ya know why they don't send mules to college?? Nobody likes a smartas....... 71 a little chilly- hell that is naked weather up here............... we might get up to 71---- in May. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:



I think we can decline the no pic, no proof rule.


----------



## Kevin

Man y'all are burin some good jokes that could be used in the Joke-a-Day thread. 

:wacko1:

Hey speaking of jokes, this traveling salesman breaks down in the country and has to walk to a farm house. The farmer comes to the door . . . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Simian?


Yeah that too!


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Yeah that too!



"pant-hoot, pant-hoot, pant-hoot!". :)


----------



## Billnewbie

I read the US set a record warm year by 1 degree. Our December has been mild very mild, rain moving in. I'm going to have to mow the yard again. Last good rain we had 1" or more September right after I put out grass seed. After that nothing we are so dry.


----------



## Mike1950

Happy birthday Cory!!!! 

Bill- we are getting the extra rain that you are not getting. Extra 6" so far this year.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Happy birthday Cory!!!!
> 
> Bill- we are getting the extra rain that you are not getting. Extra 6" so far this year.



Not the wet stuff today- It is the WHITE stuff............ :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kenbo

freezing rain tonight...............'nuff said.


----------



## Kevin

Gonna freeze tonight here too down to 30. Then a hard freeze tomorrow night. 19 degrees.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Gonna freeze tonight here too down to 30. Then a hard freeze tomorrow night. 19 degrees.



Does that mean you are going to hide under the electric blanket all day????? :sad::sad::sad::sad: Funny our coldest so far has been in the mid 20's. As long as the wind keeps bringing the rain and warm wind from the SW we will stay warm but the minute the canucks send us their weather the thermometer will drop like a stone........:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin

We don't have a big warm ocean to offset our winter. We're landlocked and get blue northers, blasts from the jet stream, and the leftovers of arctic blasts that make it this far. A Texas winter in these parts of Texas is always a humid one. It sucks. 

Electric blanket my eye. We have developed nuclear fission blankets with plasma heated pillows. It helps but it's still too cold.


----------



## Brink

Yeah, that's jacket weather.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Yeah, that's jacket weather.



I got your jacket . . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Woke up to a bit of fog then overcast and 77



I knew you would demoralize us cold weather folks. They do not have the smiley I would really like to use.................................


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up to a bit of fog then overcast and 77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would demoralize us cold weather folks. They do not have the smiley I would really like to use.................................
Click to expand...

Hey, this will make you feel better mike.......we get freezing rain tonight......should make the morning commute interesting.


----------



## Kevin

When I went outside this a.m. I was greeted with . . . . . . 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

WHITE GROUND!!!!

:fit::fit::fit:

No one told me this was coming. I can mentally prepare for snow if I know it's coming. But to be ambushed like this, it's depressing. Terrifying even. It's not even going to get above low 40s today. I may call in sick. 

:ill:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> When I went outside this a.m. I was greeted with . . . . . .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> WHITE GROUND!!!!
> 
> :fit::fit::fit:
> 
> No one told me this was coming. I can mentally prepare for snow if I know it's coming. But to be ambushed like this, it's depressing. Terrifying even. It's not even going to get above low 40s today. I may call in sick.
> 
> :ill:



Darn I cannot find the really really small violin being played smiley. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Final Strut

We woke up to 15 inches of snow and wind chills of 6 degrees this morning. Our kids' schools are closed and my two morning college classes were canceled. Gotta love Wisconsin winters


----------



## Kevin

I deal with Wisconsin winters by keeping about a thousand miles between me and Wisconsin at all times.


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went outside this a.m. I was greeted with . . . . . .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> WHITE GROUND!!!!
> 
> :fit::fit::fit:
> 
> No one told me this was coming. I can mentally prepare for snow if I know it's coming. But to be ambushed like this, it's depressing. Terrifying even. It's not even going to get above low 40s today. I may call in sick.
> 
> :ill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn I cannot find the really really small violin being played smiley. :dash2::dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


Check my Conestoga Wagon build thread..............you'll find the small violin there.


----------



## Brink

I woke up to the white stuff. FOG! Again. And more rain. 55 damp yucky degrees. Mud. 

When is it gonna freeze up?


----------



## Kenbo

-9 degrees here this morning. That's 15 american. 
That's a little on the chilly side.


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> -9 degrees here this morning. That's 15 american.
> That's a little on the chilly side.



That comes out to 264K. That sounds pretty darn hot.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=16682]

What's wrong with this image? ( besides the mess). The dang door is open! Not supposed to be in the woodshop, in a long sleeve shirt and the dang door open! Maybe in June, but not in January. Yucky 50 degrees. I'll probably start shedding early.


----------



## Kevin

50 degrees in New Yawk in January and you're gripin. You just ain't right young feller.


----------



## Brink

I hates hot weather. Get all sweaty and stuff.


----------



## Kevin

How do you like that push gizmo. I been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Brink

Should be 15 in the morning :)


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> How do you like that push gizmo. I been thinking about getting one.



The grrrripper? 
It works well, so does the push block I made. I try to avoid using it, handsaws and planes are more fun.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> ...handsaws and planes are more fun.



I agree. I use my pull saws amap. Is that push gizmo the one that allows you to rip very thin strips between the blade andf fence? I'm always having to make very thin rips. The way I do it set the blade 1/16" below the wood and use a small block plane to take the edge off. Still sort of dangerous and I have grooved my thumbs numerous times that way over the years.


----------



## Brink

Then you might want to get one.

On another note, with this unruly warmth, Momas got the doors and windows open to air out the house.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> ... Momas got the doors and windows open to air out the house.



It's a gorgeous 64 outside a little nippy but indoors anyway watching the Falcons put a drubbing on the ill-regarded niners (in my castle anyway - I despise them). At least so far Atlanta looks dominant. Hope it stays that way. I don't really care who wins 'tween the Ravens and Pats later though I lean toward the Pats, but in the end I want the Falcons to win it all. 

I would have placed them in the the back of the pack of the 4 teams or maybe just ahead of Ravens but so far they looking damn good.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got back from the grocery store, it was 23 deg when I went in, 19 deg when I came out. Highs on monday and tuesday are supposed to be 16 deg. I like the cold but that's a bit much, gonna be cold chaining stuff down on the work truck. coupla months of cold stuff and then my favorite time of year, spring!  Means cool temps and leaves on the tree's.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=16872]

Tomorrow is looking good.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going down to 6 deg tonight with wind chills 10 to 20 below. High tomorrow around 16 deg.


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Going down to 6 deg tonight with wind chills 10 to 20 below. High tomorrow around 16 deg.



 You keep that stiff up there ...


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going down to 6 deg tonight with wind chills 10 to 20 below. High tomorrow around 16 deg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep that stiff up there ...
Click to expand...

Stiff? lol :rofl2:


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going down to 6 deg tonight with wind chills 10 to 20 below. High tomorrow around 16 deg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep that stiff up there ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stiff? lol :rofl2:
Click to expand...


Sorry - stuff


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going down to 6 deg tonight with wind chills 10 to 20 below. High tomorrow around 16 deg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep that stiff up there ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stiff? lol :rofl2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry - stuff
Click to expand...


:toocold: you cant hide scott its comeing at ya brrrrrrrrrr i need the ice for fishing this ought to do it :fish:


----------



## Kevin

[attachment=16881]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Temp right now is 1 deg, high of 14 deg. Wind chill is............friggin cold! 16 below.


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> 2 days in a row,, -32 ,,, -48 to - 52 with the wind chill.... MMMM Minnesota.... I frikin love.... ooopp, I better watch my mouth,, I see we have another Mod out there......



You are crazy- I am going to put another coat on -just reading those numbers makes me cold.........................


----------



## Final Strut

-13 at 7:00 am today with a widchill of -24


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got in my car to go to work and checked the car outside temp........there wasn't one.


----------



## Mike1950

burlguy72 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days in a row,, -32 ,,, -48 to - 52 with the wind chill.... MMMM Minnesota.... I frikin love.... ooopp, I better watch my mouth,, I see we have another Mod out there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy- I am going to put another coat on -just reading those numbers makes me cold.........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta be truthful tho, theres nothing like waking up in the morning and getting that brisk breath of fresh air,,, it really wakes your ass up for the day,, thats for sure..:morning2::morning2::morning2::morning2::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Yes I agree-going the 60' to my shop in 20 degree air is plenty for the whimpy ol coger though. Does make the fire in the wood stove nice though. Stay warm- make those tools sing...........


----------



## davduckman2010

burlguy72 said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> From NOAA:
> 
> "DECEMBER 24, 1983: THIS WAS A BITTERLY COLD CHRISTMAS EVE IN BOTH
> CHICAGO AND ROCKFORD. THIS MORNINGS LOW WAS 25 BELOW ZERO AT CHICAGO. . . THE THIRD ALL-TIME COLDEST TEMPERATURE EVER RECORDED FOR THE CITY. WINDS ON THE MORNING OF THE 24TH RANGED FROM 29 TO 41 MPH...CREATING WIND CHILLS TO -82! THIS IS THE LOWEST WIND CHILL IN CHICAGO'S HISTORY."
> 
> :xyxnervous: :toocold: :toocold: :xyxnervous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is insanely cold,,, We really dont get alot of wind around here,, 20mph is huge,, its the longlasting cold that is unbearable sometimes,,, well, for some people anyways,,, but I grew up outside,, 12 mos a year,, pretty used to it after 40 years....
Click to expand...


we got antifreeze in our blood brother cory this aint nothin  8 degrees here just keep the fire going gota love it MAKE ME ICE :fish: duck


----------



## davduckman2010

burlguy72 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> From NOAA:
> 
> "DECEMBER 24, 1983: THIS WAS A BITTERLY COLD CHRISTMAS EVE IN BOTH
> CHICAGO AND ROCKFORD. THIS MORNINGS LOW WAS 25 BELOW ZERO AT CHICAGO. . . THE THIRD ALL-TIME COLDEST TEMPERATURE EVER RECORDED FOR THE CITY. WINDS ON THE MORNING OF THE 24TH RANGED FROM 29 TO 41 MPH...CREATING WIND CHILLS TO -82! THIS IS THE LOWEST WIND CHILL IN CHICAGO'S HISTORY."
> 
> :xyxnervous: :toocold: :toocold: :xyxnervous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is insanely cold,,, We really dont get alot of wind around here,, 20mph is huge,, its the longlasting cold that is unbearable sometimes,,, well, for some people anyways,,, but I grew up outside,, 12 mos a year,, pretty used to it after 40 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we got antifreeze in our blood brother cory this aint nothin  8 degrees here just keep the fire going gota love it MAKE ME ICE :fish: duck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn right Bro..... It was from one extreme to the other for me today.. -30 outside and 115 above the Lime Kiln today:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
Click to expand...


lol i would still take the heat . hate working in the cold but ill play in it all day


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> From NOAA:
> 
> "DECEMBER 24, 1983: THIS WAS A BITTERLY COLD CHRISTMAS EVE IN BOTH
> CHICAGO AND ROCKFORD. THIS MORNINGS LOW WAS 25 BELOW ZERO AT CHICAGO. . . THE THIRD ALL-TIME COLDEST TEMPERATURE EVER RECORDED FOR THE CITY. WINDS ON THE MORNING OF THE 24TH RANGED FROM 29 TO 41 MPH...CREATING WIND CHILLS TO -82! THIS IS THE LOWEST WIND CHILL IN CHICAGO'S HISTORY."
> 
> :xyxnervous: :toocold: :toocold: :xyxnervous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is insanely cold,,, We really dont get alot of wind around here,, 20mph is huge,, its the longlasting cold that is unbearable sometimes,,, well, for some people anyways,,, but I grew up outside,, 12 mos a year,, pretty used to it after 40 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we got antifreeze in our blood brother cory this aint nothin  8 degrees here just keep the fire going gota love it MAKE ME ICE :fish: duck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn right Bro..... It was from one extreme to the other for me today.. -30 outside and 115 above the Lime Kiln today:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I spent a Jan in Duluth MN once....ONCE
Click to expand...



Well, I went up into Oklahoma one November. Never again.


----------



## Brink

7*. Man that feels good :)
Gonna be a day busy with ether addicts.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Brink said:


> 7*. Man that feels good :)
> Gonna be a day busy with ether addicts.



Yeah, & they'll be puffin' white smoke rings...LOL

My dad had one of those when I was a kid. Anything under 30 and he'd be out there "givin' 'er a shot". We actually had to build a fire, pile the coals up on some sheet metal, and slide under it once.


----------



## Mike1950

I had a car in the 70's that would not start under 20 degrees- I just carried a white gas stove with me- 10 minutes and she was good to go.......


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> 55 this morning I don't like it.



I can only speak for myself but I got a feelin most of us northerner's won't be shedding many tears for ya......... 25 here


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> 55 this morning I don't like it.



That's 50 more than we had here this morning. But we are on the mend - all the way up to 7 now


----------



## Kevin

71 here today but they're warning us it could get down to 48 tonight.


----------



## Dane Fuller

We're supposed to hit 71 today. Makes me worry about having another 100 days over 100 this summer.


----------



## cabomhn

The weather channel was reporting 19 here this morning in NC, nice and chilly for the walk to class!


----------



## Brink

[attachment=17006]

Sunday afternoon, 50's, doors all open. 

Not good.



[attachment=17007]

This morning. 

Looking great!


----------



## Kevin

:no dice. more please:

I have a thermometer like that. It's the southern edition and it comes with handy lifesaving tips. Here's what it said last time we got down to 6 degrees.

[attachment=17008]

:morning1:


----------



## Mike1950

Snowing hard- I am sick of the snow but it seems to have very little effect on the weather patterns. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::cray:


----------



## brown down

burlguy72 said:


> MMMMM,, -37 this morning,, no wind chill, just a flat -37... But hey,,,,,,, its supposed to warm up to 3 above today... I am gearing up to go do the boiler for the day as we speak:dash2::dash2::dash2:
> 
> My heart is warm, my wood is good,, do you think it would help if I put up my hood???? My clothes are thick, but its so cold, 37 below is gettin' way frikin' old..



anything below zero would get old fast, wow -37.... the coldest i have ever felt was -25 in upstate NY and wow was that cold
we are in the single digits here. lets hope it warms up for you.... first time in a couple of years i saw ice flowing down the Delaware river!!


----------



## Kevin

burlguy72 said:


> MMMMM,, -37 this morning,, no wind chill, just a flat -37...



I thought you were kidding so I looked it up. It actually got down to -42 in Embarrass, Minnesota last night. I had no idea it got that cold there. I'll pray for you and yourn.


----------



## Kevin

I would come visit you Cory if I had one of those Star Trek transporters and could be zapped right into your living room in front of the wood stove but other than that it will never happen lol. 

:lolol:


----------



## hobbit-hut

Kinda cool all across the country it seems. It was like 65 degrees when I got up. Time to put the hoody on I supose.


----------



## Brink

burlguy72 said:


> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: How about if I sent a plane equiped with an incubator or something????:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Oh, now that's a great idea. Kevin will probably hatch, then there will be a plane full of Kevinlings. No airport would accept the cargo.


----------



## cabomhn

Well unfortunately, here in NC we are just leaving the good cold weather, supposed to be 44 today and up to 70's on Thursday. We had a little "snow" down here on friday, I call it ice. My friends thought I was crazy because I liked the cold, I confirmed it by going sledding in shorts and flip flops :rofl2: Man I miss some real snow!


----------



## Brink

Warmed up to 26. Was able to grill outside without a coat or shoes.



[attachment=17322]

Grilled lemon garlic chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Kevin

I would have grilled out this evening too but it only got up to 72 degrees. Still sweater weather.


----------



## Brink

At 72, I'd be grillin' and thrillin' in my speedos.


----------



## Kevin

I'm groovin to the grillin & thrillin, but I'm chillin to the thought of you in speedos. Momma Brink has developed an immunity to the sight obviously but one of us would probably need some serious medical attention if you posted that.


----------



## Brink

If I brush out my back hair, it's not to bad.


----------



## Dane Fuller

We hit 75 today.


----------



## Kevin

I would sleep sleep sleep.


----------



## Wildthings

78° here on the Gulf in Texas - yuck!! it's supposed to be winter!!


----------



## Kevin

We had a nice day too. We hit 77. Purrrrrfect. What are you complaining about 78 man are you nuts?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We had a nice day too. We hit 77. Purrrrrfect. What are you complaining about 78 man are you nuts?



Not a really big difference in our weather- only the snow and 47 degrees :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: :fit::fit::fit:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not going below freezing tonight and 56 tomorrow, gonna melt all the snow so we can start over. back to lows in the teens by the end of the week.


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> We had a nice day too. We hit 77. Purrrrrfect. What are you complaining about 78 man are you nuts?



I'm not ready for the cool - cold weather to leave yet -the 100+ temps will be here before you know it with the high electric bills - now if you can tell me it'll stay 78 the rest of the year then


----------



## healeydays

Weird weather in NH yesterday. 61 degrees at 11am, 25 degrees at 7pm

Love those New England swings...


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice day too. We hit 77. Purrrrrfect. What are you complaining about 78 man are you nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ready for the cool - cold weather to leave yet -the 100+ temps will be here before you know it with the high electric bills - now if you can tell me it'll stay 78 the rest of the year then
Click to expand...


Ahhhhhh back down to 38° at night and 65° during the days - That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Kevin

Only going to get up to 50 today.  

63 tomorrow though. A tad better.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Only going to get up to 50 today.
> 
> 63 tomorrow though. A tad better.



50's is workin weather. Had 2 days of it this week and lots of rain, now teens at night and 20's in the day with wind chills around zero or the single digits in the mornings. Major snow squalls yesterday, caused complete white outs and chain reaction accidents on the free ways, just flurries today, much better for a truck driver. Yesterday was kinda hairy  just because of all the idiots around me. you would think by now people would know to use a little caution when driving on ice and snow........but noooo.


----------



## Brink

Heard sumthin about some snow tomorrow.


----------



## woodtickgreg

We're getting snow tonight, about 4" is all. Supposed to be the heavy wet kind, made me put the new snow blower together.


----------



## Kenbo

The news has been reporting about us getting hit with the most snow that we have seen in ages. Plenty of snow fell last night and I can see that it's coming down pretty good now too.


----------



## healeydays

We're due to get 2 feet of snow. They probably blew the call and we'll get 3...


----------



## woodtickgreg

6 AM this morning I was blowing the snow with the new snowblower before I went to work, betcha the neighbors loved that.  Came home from work and I got a drift in the drive, better go do it again before the warden....I mean the wife gets home.  Just ate a big plate of egg beaters with onions and mushrooms, all fueled up now so I better get to it, back in a while.
P.S. There's nothing like taking a new snow blower out of the box and using it for the first time, there only new once, it works awesome!


----------



## Kevin

This thread has taken a morbid and depressing turn with all this talk of snow. Could we get a few central and south American and Aussie members to contribute some uplifting descriptions about sunshine vistas and sweating in the garden? 

:sun_smiley:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> This thread has taken a morbid and depressing turn with all this talk of snow. Could we get a few central and south American and Aussie members to contribute some uplifting descriptions about sunshine vistas and sweating in the garden?
> 
> :sun_smiley:



You're right, Kevin. It's talk of snow. Been snowing all day, only got 3-4". Maybe we will get the 18" promised.

So Mr. Kevin, we aren't on the same page with good/ bad weather. To brighten your spirits, I have some nice pics of me, sweating, picking up shells on the jersey shore. I warn you, though, I don't bend my knees.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has taken a morbid and depressing turn with all this talk of snow. Could we get a few central and south American and Aussie members to contribute some uplifting descriptions about sunshine vistas and sweating in the garden?
> 
> :sun_smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Kevin. It's talk of snow. Been snowing all day, only got 3-4". Maybe we will get the 18" promised.
> 
> So Mr. Kevin, we aren't on the same page with good/ bad weather. To brighten your spirits, I have some nice pics of me, sweating, picking up shells on the jersey shore. I warn you, though, I don't bend my knees.
Click to expand...


Thank god you are not in central or south America. I purposefully did not ask for pictures from the jersey shore, and _your_ "down under" ain't what I meant when I asked for Aussie input.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=17966]

Warming up, now :)


----------



## Mike1950

Next time it snows and I fire up the blower I will have Kathie take a picture- snow forces the  into quite a bit different attire then the :mfight: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

[attachment=17969]


----------



## Kenbo

Got hammered with snow today. My 10 minute drive home took an hour and I don't think that I've ever seen that many abandoned and stuck vehicles. Then, I fired up the snow blower to clear the driveway and the 2 feet of snow in front of it so I could get the pickup in the driveway. Long day. Now, to play with my Mac and see if I can't learn some more.


----------



## Kevin

You yankees all have that crazy look. I swear it's the snow. No, it's the snow shovelin. Just look at ya. Mike are you sure you weren't one of the guys in Fargo? And Jon you're so far up north we can actually see you dodging the northern star itself right there above your naked, freezing, brain-frozen head. I really should start a relief fund for you poor folks. Can I send you any canned heat?


----------



## Brink

[attachment=17970]

Moma enjoyin' her beach chair


----------



## Mike1950

Must be a New York thing You all are crazy. I am sick of winter and we really have not had winter. My hat- It never gets cold enough to where that sucker. Rabbit lined leather- even a whimp like me sweats in that thing.............


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Moma enjoyin' her beach chair



Yeah we seen that before Jon. She's pretty and she's sexy and all that but she's married to a primate that thinks cold is the way to go. Don't bring her south unless you want a long lonely ride back to the great white lonely north. :lolol: 

Okay that was uncalled for - you are certainly man enough to convince that lovely lady to stick with a snow monkey but my point is you are all so frozen so much of the year that you've forgotten what it feels like to think clearly. That's where the term "cabin fever" and "snowed in" comes from. It's a curse really it is!!!


----------



## Brink

Moma Brink is done with this cool weather, keeps telling me she's moving south, more and more. But she comes with baggage, horrible baggage. A 50# 7 month old German Shepard/Rottweiler mix that eats furniture, firewood, seashells, and socks. 



[attachment=17973]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Well, just remind momma brink about all the benefits of cold weather and snow. It's lovely up there it really is.


----------



## Brink

Dang, I'll never get away from Nova the destroyer.


----------



## DKMD

See, Kevin... It's not that the Brinks enjoy the cold... That damn dog has eaten all of their clothes!


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> See, Kevin... It's not that the Brinks enjoy the cold... That damn dog has eaten all of their clothes!



Lol.

I'm thinkin she'll enjoy some FBE...


----------



## Brink

As soon as I can find some socks, and sumwun hands me a plate of eggs and pancakes, I'm gonna fire up my Husky 724 and go at it. :) 



[attachment=18033]

That was shoveled clean last night.



[attachment=18034]

Sure (lol) move south, and miss all this?


----------



## Brink

[attachment=18066]

After a tiring day in the snow, you just get too tired to eat furniture, and need a comfy seat by the fireplace.


----------



## Kenbo

Nuff said.
[attachment=18071]


----------



## Dane Fuller

67^ today but check this out. We've already had 40 mph gusts.
[attachment=19078]


----------



## Dane Fuller

67^ today but check this out. 
[attachment=19078]
Sky turned blue about 5. We've already had 40 mph gusts & it's thundering. Don't like the weather in Popcornfarte'? Wait a minute.:i_dunno:
*UPDATE* It's hailing now!.....LMBO


----------



## Kevin

Dane you're even further north than me. 

[attachment=19089]

You're a damned Texas Yankee you deserve to freeze.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> Dane you're even further north than me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a damned Texas Yankee you deserve to freeze.



I know. At least it ain't Enid!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

:lolol:


----------



## Walt

It was 62f at about 2:30Pm today when I checked my weather and surprisingly, I found we were under a blizzard warning. Obviously, given the sunny skys, "It ain't here yet!" LOL

Well, now at 11PM, it is pouring rain and we still have a blizzard warning up. Oklahoma is different. This is the only place I know where ya can git "Thunder snow" Yupppers, snow and thunder. Ain't that somethin'?

Walt


----------



## DKMD

Dane Fuller said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dane you're even further north than me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a damned Texas Yankee you deserve to freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. At least it ain't Enid!!!!!!
Click to expand...


WTF... They keep using the word blizzard! I don't do blizzard!:dash2:


----------



## Brink

Been in the 40's and raining...yuk.
Yesterday morning, saw probably eight people ice fishing on a reservoir. The ice had that mushy gray look, and puddles on it.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Rotation is CCW, movement is East.
[attachment=19116]

Look out, Doc. Here it comes.
[attachment=19117]


----------



## Dane Fuller

Rotation is CCW, movement is East.
[attachment=19116]

Look out, Doc. Here it comes.
[attachment=19117]


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Been in the 40's and raining...yuk.
> Yesterday morning, saw probably eight people ice fishing on a reservoir. The ice had that mushy gray look, and puddles on it.



I love ice.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
In my peach tea. 

:morning2:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Snow finally got here. Every south facing surface is a couple inches thicker than it was 2 hours ago. I lived in Waukegan, IL for a couple years, so I know this is nothing, especially to you guys up North but for Popcornfarte', things are gonna come to a grinding halt. My money is on school closure by noon.


----------



## Kevin

My county has already started a mass migration to Argentina. Busses are leaving now I got to go. Be back in a month . . . . .


----------



## Brink

[attachment=20067]

Wonderful commute this am.


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Wonderful commute this am.



As much as I hate snow Brink.......that is kinda purdy!


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> As much as I hate snow Brink.......that is kinda purdy!



How can anyone hate snow??? It beats mud 10,000%


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I hate snow Brink.......that is kinda purdy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone hate snow??? It beats mud 10,000%
Click to expand...


I think it is pretty also.................................... as long as it stays there.  Clear here -spring is a comin


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> How can anyone hate snow??? It beats mud 10,000%



I don't like mud, but snow always makes mud. They both suck. Why can't we just have perfection. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I don't like mud, but snow always makes mud. They both suck. Why can't we just have perfection. Is that too much to ask?



Snow and permafrost?


----------



## GaSawmiller

Great day here in Georgia! 63 degrees and sunny. Great day to get the mill out.
Cut a bunch of red oak cants with my father today.
[attachment=20076][attachment=20077]


----------



## Billnewbie

GaSawmiller said:


> Great day here in Georgia! 63 degrees and sunny. Great day to get the mill out.
> Cut a bunch of red oak cants with my father today.



Like your tractor, it would look nicer Green! John Deere Green that is.


----------



## GaSawmiller

Billnewbie said:


> GaSawmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day here in Georgia! 63 degrees and sunny. Great day to get the mill out.
> Cut a bunch of red oak cants with my father today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like your tractor, it would look nicer Green! John Deere Green that is.
Click to expand...


I love the green! My grandfather owns one which he uses for just about anything. We went with the Mahindra for the price tag. I couldn't get a Deere with the same capabilities for that price. So it goes. The Red performs just great though!


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> .... permafrost?



Uh . . .don't believe you have any.


----------



## Billnewbie

GaSawmiller said:


> Billnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaSawmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great day here in Georgia! 63 degrees and sunny. Great day to get the mill out.
> Cut a bunch of red oak cants with my father today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like your tractor, it would look nicer Green! John Deere Green that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the green! My grandfather owns one which he uses for just about anything. We went with the Mahindra for the price tag. I couldn't get a Deere with the same capabilities for that price. So it goes. The Red performs just great though!
Click to expand...


Well they changed to hydrostatic from gear driven and after that prices have gone way up. 
I'll tell you what if you could find a good used one it mite not be that bad. I've got my father's old 212 yard tractor (yes I'm city boy) and can still buy parts for it and it runs great, well I don't trust it pulling 4,000 pounds anymore!
Brother is looking at something like that what is the number? He's shopping the skid steer (stand on model) for his yard bis.


----------



## GaSawmiller

Well they changed to hydrostatic from gear driven and after that prices have gone way up. 
I'll tell you what if you could find a good used one it mite not be that bad. I've got my father's old 212 yard tractor (yes I'm city boy) and can still buy parts for it and it runs great, well I don't trust it pulling 4,000 pounds anymore!
Brother is looking at something like that what is the number? He's shopping the skid steer (stand on model) for his yard bis.
[/quote]

Yeah, looked at a bunch of used ones but they all seemed really ragged out.
Ours is a 4530. 72 horse I believe. Works great for what we do. Lifts everything we need it to. i do recommend filling the back tires 80% with water though. We did and even still the rear gets a bit light when we are lifting the heaviest cants.


----------



## Billnewbie

GaSawmiller said:


> Well they changed to hydrostatic from gear driven and after that prices have gone way up.
> I'll tell you what if you could find a good used one it mite not be that bad. I've got my father's old 212 yard tractor (yes I'm city boy) and can still buy parts for it and it runs great, well I don't trust it pulling 4,000 pounds anymore!
> Brother is looking at something like that what is the number? He's shopping the skid steer (stand on model) for his yard bis.



Yeah, looked at a bunch of used ones but they all seemed really ragged out.
Ours is a 4530. 72 horse I believe. Works great for what we do. Lifts everything we need it to. i do recommend filling the back tires 80% with water though. We did and even still the rear gets a bit light when we are lifting the heaviest cants.
[/quote]

Thanks,


----------



## Brink

Fill the tires with bean oil (Rimguard), it's well worth the cost.


----------



## Mrfish55

Just another day in paradise, not all of Canada is covered in snow, poor Kenbo, you do know Toronto is a nice place to be FROM
[attachment=20165]


----------



## Kevin

Been raining off and on all day, and now thunderstorms are rolling in. When it rains even halfway hard I cannot hear my music in the shop even turned all the way up. Guess that makes me somewhat spoiled. There's baby aliens starving on other planets and I'm worried about hearing my music. 

:sadalien:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Days are getting longer - temps in the 50s today - Things are lookin up!

[attachment=20226]

It is daylight when I drive to work and still light when I drive home.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=20227]

8" of snow yesterday. Close to 50 today, this is what's left.


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Days are getting longer - temps in the 50s today - Things are lookin up!
> 
> It is daylight when I drive to work and still light when I drive home.



It was a pretty day, today.


----------



## Kenbo

Sunny and 6 degrees here today. Spring is definitely in the air.


----------



## Sprung

Thursday it was 40, sunny, and a lot of snow and ice melted.

Since then it's been snow and cold. Right now we're in the middle of a blizzard, I'm surprised I-94 hasn't been closed yet, and I had to shovel through a 5 foot tall snow drift (that wasn't there last night) so I could get from the house to my vehicle earlier. :dash2:

At least I left the shovel propped up against the garage as that snowdrift will be back by the time I get home and I'll have to shovel my way back to the house... :dash2:

Tonight: Praying the snowblower can cut through the snow... (It's old, wasn't well maintained by previous users, and I sometimes have to really baby the thing to get it to even work at all.) Then I'll follow behind it with the shovel and clean up what it left behind. All this with wind up to 40mph. :dash2:

I love North Dakota, but I seriously cannot wait for the few short months of summer we get...


----------



## rdnkmedic

Kenbo said:


> Sunny and 6 degrees here today. Spring is definitely in the air.



6 degrees!!!!!?????? That's not even a number on my thermometer. 60 when we woke up this morning. Thunderstorms on the way. The dirt road I live on is either dusty or muddy. Wait one day and it will change to the other. I do like the extra daylight.


----------



## Brink

It's snowing


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> It's snowing



See we have variety on you Brink- it has snowed- hard- rained hard- been sunny -very windy- hailed hard and we still have a couple hours of daylight for more. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Conclusion- it is spring!!!!!


----------



## firemedic

Nice n sunny breezy here! It's been quite pleasant since last week. High of 60-70 each day with blue skies! 

I ain't complaining!


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Not as I would like it  we planned a fishing trip for tomorrow and it has been a bit choppy out there the past few days. Looks like partly sunny with a high of 77 and a SW wind of 7 kts :cray:



Sorry- but only one thought comes to mind- WHINER>............... 23 tonight. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry- but only one thought comes to mind- WHINER>............... 23 tonight. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit::fit:



If it was 77, I'd be whining, too.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=20869]

Lovely :)


----------



## Kenbo

Another snow storm for us tonight as well. I am so sick of this crap.


----------



## Daren

*12 inches*

Let the winter sun shine on
Let me feel the frost of dawn
Fill my dreams with flakes of snow
Soon I'll feel the chilling glow...
[attachment=21402]

My eyes are blind but I can see
The snowflakes glisten on the tree
The sun no longer sets me free
I feel there's no place freezing me...
[attachment=21403]


----------



## Kevin

Will my ice age ever come?


----------



## Daren

The sun is out...brightly. I was nearly blind when I came in for lunch after scooping that (wet/heavy) snow. I was making a sammich by muscle memory/reflex I think, couldn't see inside the house for almost a 1/2 hour. :dunno:


.


----------



## Kevin

Glad it's you. It's cold enough here - I wouldn't last in Illinois. I spent a week there in '05 ('06'?) and it snowed, and it was miserable. At least you have some good tunes playing eh, even if just in your head.


----------



## davidgiul

The view from the deck of a house that I had been refinishing. Hanalei Bay in the distance and no. 2 hole of the Makai Golf course in the foreground.
[attachment=21572]
Recently had a cold spell of mid 50's at night. Tough weather.


----------



## woodtickgreg

davidgiul said:


> The view from the deck of a house that I had been refinishing. Hanalei Bay in the distance and no. 2 hole of the Makai Golf course in the foreground.
> 
> Recently had a cold spell of mid 50's at night. Tough weather.


I think you deserve the obligatory YOU SUCK!  LOL


----------



## Kevin

No wonder you've been scarce lately. If I lived there I might not even own a computer. Looks like paradise to me.


----------



## davidgiul

woodtickgreg said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the deck of a house that I had been refinishing. Hanalei Bay in the distance and no. 2 hole of the Makai Golf course in the foreground.
> 
> Recently had a cold spell of mid 50's at night. Tough weather.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you deserve the obligatory YOU SUCK!  LOL
Click to expand...

I love you too, Greg. But having said that I would have to agree with you.


----------



## Brink

Cool, coconut trees!


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, coconut trees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they have bananas too :mfight:
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. Lots of bananas. Way better than the junk I can buy in the store.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=22374]

It got warm today, warm enough to work with the door open. Some nice, late afternoon sun was a welcome treat.


----------



## Gary Max

Managed to get the garden plowed today---- wont be long till it's time to plant.


----------



## Mike1950

Rained today but weather has been fantastic- greenhouse is filling up- I am thinking I would be well served to get a shovel permanently attached to my arms.:dash2::dash2:


----------



## jimmyjames

It was gorgeous out today, in the 70's, nice again tomorrow too!


----------



## JonLanier

This is a nice winter we are having this spring. (in Ohio) :dash2:


----------



## Kenbo

Still cold here. Can't work in the shop without the wood stove lit. Really getting tired of the lousy weather. I should be in a t-shirt by now, not still wearing a parka.


----------



## Kevin

:no dice. more please: Ken we're just having horrendous weather also. 

[attachment=22397]


----------



## Mike1950

highs in the 60's lows in the 40's a little rain- spring weather a few degrees in latitude north and 2600 ft.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Same temp in New York as Texas - only we are celebrating here 

[attachment=22398]


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


>



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: thats great Kevin!!! only time I see 72 is inside the house. I dont even have 72 in the shop yet  but weather man says possible mid 50"s for Sunday n Monday. were a gettin there:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: at least the ice is gone and I can get the canoe out again. :irishjig:


----------



## kweinert

[attachment=22406]

Nice today, but take a note at the bottom for what's coming up next week.


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Same temp in New York as Texas - only we are celebrating here



I'm getting out my daisy dukes and give the neighbors a thrill!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Monday - High of 92
Tuesday - High of 78
Tuesday night - Rain, Hail, Sleet, low of 20.
Today - Snowed this morning.
Tomorrow - High in the 60's


----------



## Kevin

Same here Dane. One day we running the AC, the next running the heater. No snow though thankfully. Y'all keep that stuff over there or send it north where it belongs.... 

.


----------



## Kenbo

I am not a happy camper.
Our weather is calling for a winter storm warning including freezing rain and snow accumulation for tomorrow and Friday. Dagnabbit!!!! It's April 10th for crying out loud.
:dash2:


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> I am not a happy camper.
> Our weather is calling for a winter storm warning including freezing rain and snow accumulation for tomorrow and Friday. Dagnabbit!!!! It's April 10th for crying out loud.
> :dash2:



It's that danged global warming thing again. 

:dash2:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Ken,
I agree completely. The latest I've seen it snow down here was April 16th.


----------



## Mrfish55

SNOW! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: you guys back east can keep it, just finished BBQ steak enjoying a beer on the deck


----------



## DKMD

Broke a sweat cleaning up in the shop yesterday afternoon... Damn near 80.

Broke a sweat in the driveway this morning scraping ice off my truck!:dash2:


----------



## Brink

Mrfish55 said:


> SNOW! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: you guys back east can keep it, just finished BBQ steak enjoying a beer on the deck



Shoot, we do that during a storm. Beer and slushies :)


----------



## jimmyjames

Been raining, sleeting and hailing here for 2 days straight! No its snowing!! Whats wrong with spring this year!


----------



## Wes Murphy

we recieved 25 inches of snow Tuesday and Wednesday, wednesday afternoon sucked trying to get it all moved out of the way.


----------



## just josh

I should like the rain we are getting, but I don't. It has been warm and sunny lately, and I love being outside, but past couple of days, it has been cool and wet.
I got my 21000 sq ft garden tilled this past weekend, I can't wait to start planting it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been raining here all week, flood watches are up for the rivers, I'm a little tired of rain. :sad: But we do need it, the lakes have been low, and I'm talking the great lakes.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Storms last night. Slept like a baby. Sunny and 72 degrees now. With a nice breeze and I'm stuck in this office until 4. Gonna be a beautiful evening on the deck.


----------



## healeydays

Sleet today in NH. Watching cars pirouette down the highway...


----------



## Kevin

[attachment=23024]


----------



## Mike1950

Sunny and a little overcast- very nice spring weather. Kathie has gone crazy with the greenhouse this year :dash2::dash2::dash2:- I bet 1200+:dash2::dash2::dash2: flowers. Looks like we went into the floral biz- Just call me digger. :wacko1::wacko1::fit::naughty2::naughty2:


----------



## rdnkmedic

Mike1950 said:


> Sunny and a little overcast- very nice spring weather. Kathie has gone crazy with the greenhouse this year :dash2::dash2::dash2:- I bet 1200+:dash2::dash2::dash2: flowers. Looks like we went into the floral biz- Just call me digger. :wacko1::wacko1::fit::naughty2::naughty2:



Don't complain about the flowers. She could be addicted to wood like you. Just think how expensive that would be.


----------



## Mike1950

rdnkmedic said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny and a little overcast- very nice spring weather. Kathie has gone crazy with the greenhouse this year :dash2::dash2::dash2:- I bet 1200+:dash2::dash2::dash2: flowers. Looks like we went into the floral biz- Just call me digger. :wacko1::wacko1::fit::naughty2::naughty2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't complain about the flowers. She could be addicted to wood like you. Just think how expensive that would be.
Click to expand...


I am lucky- she likes to give me a bad time about my obsessions and me hers. But if the truth be known I would not change one thing......................


----------



## Brink

[attachment=24913]

Frost this morning


----------



## jimmyjames

Crazy weather..... 30 degrees last Sunday morning and 100 degrees yesterday...... and to think we had 3" of snow a week ago.......


----------



## Mrfish55

Last week pouring concrete during the hottest days so far this year, this week trying to place blocks in between rain storms. Need some shop time!


----------



## BarbS

How are all our Texas members faring after yesterday's horrible tornadoes and hail storm?


----------



## Kevin

We've been slammed with a constant barrage of rain, lightning, strong winds, but thankfully no tornadoes in our immediate area. We're having flash floods but since we live on a hill we aren't affected by the floods. Those of our neighbors that live lower may have to take alternative routes to get in and out if it keeps up much longer. We lost power a couple of times briefly but it came right back on. It's supposed to clear off in a few hours, but I don't trust anything they say anymore.

I hope none of our Texas members got hit too hard.


----------



## Brink

It rained. First time in weeks. My motorcycle is finally up and running, planned on outside work.

Boy, I'm drenched.


----------



## davduckman2010

sunny and 80 all day nice breeze cleaned out my barn. smoker cooking all day with another 6 lb brisket. burning shaveings and scrap stuff and listened to my beloved 1st place indians smash seattle again we finaly got a team  watch out texas and detroit were leaving the reservation .:irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## rdnkmedic

Unbelievable destruction in Oklahoma. As I watched this unfold yesterday while at work I thought about all the guys and girls working as First Responders. I am a Paramedic. I ride a desk now instead of an ambulance but in a disaster situation like this it would be all hands on deck. I would be back on the street doing my job as a medic. The hard thing about a situation like this is that the people that are on duty have to stay on duty. They cannot leave and go see about their family. They can't go look for their missing child. They can't rush to the school and search for their own. They must work and wonder what has happened to their neighborhood, their house, their family, and their dog. 

Paramedics, firefighters and police officers do not get the credit, recognition and pay that we deserve for keeping the public safe. We work through Christmas, anniversaries, Little League games, and State Championships. We do it because we want to. We do it for the satisfaction of helping someone. Nothing means more to a Paramedic than having a family member of an elderly patient thank you for doing what you could to save their loved ones life. Even though we are not successful all the time, the family knows we did everything we could to give them another Christmas with Grandma.

I say all of this to encourage all of you, all of us, to think about the sacrifices that the people of public safety make everyday. Thank them for what they do. Thank them when they did everything they could to save your loved ones life. We risk it all everyday to make life in this country as safe as possible.

My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone in the path of this devestating storm. Do what you can to help in the recovery. Donate to the Red Cross. The Red Cross not only helps the victims but they make sure that the responders have food and a place to rest. They are an invaluable organization in this type of situation.

Feed the guys at the EMS or Fire Station. Take them some cookies or a cake. Just stop by and say "Hi." Nobody thinks about us until they need us. They will appreciate it.

Thanks for listening and above all pray for the victims and their families.

Kevin (the other one)


----------



## NYWoodturner

Well said Kevin.  
Scott


----------



## Brink

42* and raining for three days. Man, I hate the thoughts of turning the heat on.


----------



## Kenbo

Yesterday, I had to wear a parka at work and there was a frost warning for last night. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Yesterday, I had to wear a parka at work and there was a frost warning for last night. What the heck is going on?



Global warming!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Patrude

:thewave::thewave: The weather here in South Eastern Massachusetts is Wet...but I'm not complaining, in fact, this effectively shuts down any possibility of mowing the lawn:irishjig: which in turn gives me the perfect excuse to spend more time in the shop:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: hotdigittiedawg:rotflmao3:


----------



## BarbS

Finally, we have some sun. One of our Cascade Mtn. Ski areas is open this weekend. Surrounding hills are awfully pretty with snow on them against a radiant blue sky, and a full moon last night! Maybe it's spring?


----------



## sprucegum

BarbS said:


> Finally, we have some sun. One of our Cascade Mtn. Ski areas is open this weekend. Surrounding hills are awfully pretty with snow on them against a radiant blue sky, and a full moon last night! Maybe it's spring?



The weather here really sucks rain 36 degrees with a strong NW wind snow expected in the mountains tonight and I have a pork butt in the brine ready to put on the smoker. I guess it can wait a couple of days. Woops scratch the snow in the mountains thing I just snapped this picture out my back door those white specks in the photo are snow.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Heavy frost here last night, in the 80's by tuesday. Upper 60's low 70's for the next couple of days, that's perfect to me.


----------



## Kevin

We're getting 2 to 3 days of rain then 2 to 4 days of no rain, but they change the forecasts daily. Most rains are light but like last week sometimes it's a serious thunderstorm with twisters. The worst one last week with the 80MPH staright line winds broke in half right before it got here and went around us then rejoined and spanked the folks east of us. We got like 50 MPH gusts at the worst. Right now it's warm and muggy but not hot. Well, it's hot for Brink - it's 81. There's thunderstorms west of us heading due north. Very weird and very rare pattern which we hardly ever see. By hardly I mean like once every few years. Strange weather these days for sure.


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> We're getting 2 to 3 days of rain then 2 to 4 days of no rain, but they change the forecasts daily. Most rains are light but like last week sometimes it's a serious thunderstorm with twisters. The worst one last week with the 80MPH staright line winds broke in half right before it got here and went around us then rejoined and spanked the folks east of us. We got like 50 MPH gusts at the worst. Right now it's warm and muggy but not hot. Well, it's hot for Brink - it's 81. There's thunderstorms west of us heading due north. Very weird and very rare pattern which we hardly ever see. By hardly I mean like once every few years. Strange weather these days for sure.


We are apparently getting what is left of the weather system that caused the tornadoes in your part of the country. I guess I should count myself lucky that only my weekend plans were ruined. Edit Sunday AM don't know about climate change but this is not rite.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Like Mike said, "Global warming." We were in the upper 50's here last night.


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting 2 to 3 days of rain then 2 to 4 days of no rain, but they change the forecasts daily. Most rains are light but like last week sometimes it's a serious thunderstorm with twisters. The worst one last week with the 80MPH staright line winds broke in half right before it got here and went around us then rejoined and spanked the folks east of us. We got like 50 MPH gusts at the worst. Right now it's warm and muggy but not hot. Well, it's hot for Brink - it's 81. There's thunderstorms west of us heading due north. Very weird and very rare pattern which we hardly ever see. By hardly I mean like once every few years. Strange weather these days for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> We are apparently getting what is left of the weather system that caused the tornadoes in your part of the country. I guess I should count myself lucky that only my weekend plans were ruined. Edit Sunday AM don't know about climate change but this is not rite.
Click to expand...


I Have my own views of climate change -10,000 yrs ago there was a wall of ice 800 ft tall where I live- the great Lake Missoula created by Ice dams scoured the landscape here and deposited the soil and erratics that are our landscape now. My state has Dry Falls which had the volume of all the rivers in the world going over it. Global warming -obviously exists here for the last 10,000 yrs and I am damn glad of it cause my snow blower is sure as hell not up to that and I am not very good at treading water........
PS-Disclaimer- Humankind has-is and will alter the planet- but we are but a speck in geologic time-when mother nature rears her beautiful head she shows us in one moment how really insignificant we really are-case in point- Washington st again-1980-mt. st Helens on May 18 lost about 3000' ft in seconds putting 1 ton of earth into dust for every man women and child on the planet- day turned to night. Now that is global change.....................
The sun is shinin and it is another glorious spring day!!!!


----------



## Kevin

I mostly agree with you Mike. But I guess we all base our opinions on the information available to us and that which we seek out. That's why opinions vary so much, because everyone is at varying degrees of understanding. My opinion, based on my layman study and understanding, is that climate change is ever present on several levels (short, medium, long term) and that until very recently man has not been able to make an impact on the weather whether by intentional or unintended consequences ("greenhouse" BS). The 3 or 4 weather machines that various governments on the planet have been operating for at least a decade or more (fact not fiction) are absolutely altering earths short term weather. I usually make a TIC reference to it as in my last post but really the unpredictable weather is no mystery in my opinion.

I don't think "man made global warming" on a long term scale is a fact even with "carbon emissions" considered. I think it was an attempt to pass yet another tax on us slaves. It failed. The internet has a lot of hooey on it, but it also has a lot of accurate information if one is willing to wade through it. The powers than be thought the internet would give them another l;ayer of control over us and to an extent it has. But it also has given us a huge resource and allowed a lot of otherwise ignorant people to haver their eyes opened.


----------



## DKMD

You've got my interest, Kevin... Where do I find more about the weather machines?

I don't know what to think about global warming/climate change/whatever they'll call it next week... I do know that I'm not going to start riding my bike to work, and I'm certainly not gonna start turning on a treadle lathe.


----------



## Daren

Been raining, then more rain, followed by rain...I may give up vegetable gardening and just raise fish. :i_dunno:


----------



## Brink

Daren said:


> Been raining, then more rain, followed by rain...I may give up vegetable gardening and just raise fish. :i_dunno:



Hydroponics?


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Daren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been raining, then more rain, followed by rain...I may give up vegetable gardening and just raise fish. :i_dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydroponics?
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Sorry daren- I know it is a lot of work and then to have turn into a lake. It is just that our resident primate tickles my funny bone!!!!


----------



## Daren

Brink said:


> Hydroponics?



 I reckon.

.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Daren's got too much and here in Georgia we don't have enough. The dirt road I live on has turned into a dusty washboard. Have to water the garden at least every other day. If not everything wilts and looks pitiful. Got tomatoes and zuchinni trying to grow fruit. Peas and butterbeans are coming along. Not sure how the corn is going to do yet. 

I hate it when the weather guy says, "It's going to be another beautiful day with no rain." What a moron. Don't these people realize that without water there is nothing.

Not that we need rain like Daren is getting but Dang! an inch or so a week is not too much to ask.


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> Daren's got too much and here in Georgia we don't have enough. The dirt road I live on has turned into a dusty washboard. Have to water the garden at least every other day. If not everything wilts and looks pitiful. Got tomatoes and zuchinni trying to grow fruit. Peas and butterbeans are coming along. Not sure how the corn is going to do yet.
> 
> I hate it when the weather guy says, "It's going to be another beautiful day with no rain." What a moron. Don't these people realize that without water there is nothing.
> 
> Not that we need rain like Daren is getting but Dang! an inch or so a week is not too much to ask.



We need communist rain. From each according to their excessive moisture, to each according to their moisture needs. Maybe cover the usa with a giant cheese cloth to help redistribute the rain evenly. The weather is just so mean spirited.


----------



## Mike1950

rdnkmedic said:


> Daren's got too much and here in Georgia we don't have enough. The dirt road I live on has turned into a dusty washboard. Have to water the garden at least every other day. If not everything wilts and looks pitiful. Got tomatoes and zuchinni trying to grow fruit. Peas and butterbeans are coming along. Not sure how the corn is going to do yet.
> 
> I hate it when the weather guy says, "It's going to be another beautiful day with no rain." What a moron. Don't these people realize that without water there is nothing.
> 
> Not that we need rain like Daren is getting but Dang! an inch or so a week is not too much to ask.



An Inch a week????  We get 15" at best all year and half of that is the white stuff- scares me to think of 1" a week. I guess that is the difference from semi-arid to wet........-


----------



## rdnkmedic

Mike1950 said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daren's got too much and here in Georgia we don't have enough. The dirt road I live on has turned into a dusty washboard. Have to water the garden at least every other day. If not everything wilts and looks pitiful. Got tomatoes and zuchinni trying to grow fruit. Peas and butterbeans are coming along. Not sure how the corn is going to do yet.
> 
> I hate it when the weather guy says, "It's going to be another beautiful day with no rain." What a moron. Don't these people realize that without water there is nothing.
> 
> Not that we need rain like Daren is getting but Dang! an inch or so a week is not too much to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Inch a week????  We get 15" at best all year and half of that is the white stuff- scares me to think of 1" a week. I guess that is the difference from semi-arid to wet........-
Click to expand...


You gotta remember it's 100 degrees in the shade around here in July and August. It's 90 here today and we very well could be wearing shorts to Christmas dinner at Mom's house. Mid 70's to 80's in December. It's HOT here in the summer. It's amazing all the different climates this country has.

Just googled average rainfall for the area and it's almost 50 inches per year. Yep, about an inch a week.


----------



## Mike1950

rdnkmedic said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daren's got too much and here in Georgia we don't have enough. The dirt road I live on has turned into a dusty washboard. Have to water the garden at least every other day. If not everything wilts and looks pitiful. Got tomatoes and zuchinni trying to grow fruit. Peas and butterbeans are coming along. Not sure how the corn is going to do yet.
> 
> I hate it when the weather guy says, "It's going to be another beautiful day with no rain." What a moron. Don't these people realize that without water there is nothing.
> 
> Not that we need rain like Daren is getting but Dang! an inch or so a week is not too much to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Inch a week????  We get 15" at best all year and half of that is the white stuff- scares me to think of 1" a week. I guess that is the difference from semi-arid to wet........-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta remember it's 100 degrees in the shade around here in July and August. It's 90 here today and we very well could be wearing shorts to Christmas dinner at Mom's house. Mid 70's to 80's in December. It's HOT here in the summer. It's amazing all the different climates this country has.
> 
> Just googled average rainfall for the area and it's almost 50 inches per year. Yep, about an inch a week.
Click to expand...


Kevin, we get 90-100 july aug and sept. big difference- humidity. You have 90% + we have 45% on a humid day- high mountain desert- hot days but it cools down at night.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Yep, Big difference


----------



## Mike1950

rdnkmedic said:


> Yep, Big difference



Kevin, We are right on the edge of the mountains-30 miles to the east and there is twice the precip. To the west 150 miles in the lee of mt rainier-one of the driest spots in the country-100 miles to the west of that-Olympic peninsula -the wettest in the lower 48-140+"-they have webbed feet there. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Unbelievable trees there. Washington is a state with many different climates.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Big difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, We are right on the edge of the mountains-30 miles to the east and there is twice the precip. To the west 150 miles in the lee of mt rainier-one of the driest spots in the country-100 miles to the west of that-Olympic peninsula -the wettest in the lower 48-140+"-they have webbed feet there. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Unbelievable trees there. Washington is a state with many different climates.
Click to expand...

I never realized wash. had such diverse weather.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Big difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, We are right on the edge of the mountains-30 miles to the east and there is twice the precip. To the west 150 miles in the lee of mt rainier-one of the driest spots in the country-100 miles to the west of that-Olympic peninsula -the wettest in the lower 48-140+"-they have webbed feet there. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Unbelievable trees there. Washington is a state with many different climates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never realized wash. had such diverse weather.
Click to expand...


Greg, Most people think of Wash. as Seattle-40" rain a year. But if you look at Topo map you can see we are 2 states. 3/4's east of the cascades-arid- 1/4 west- wet, wetter and downright scary wet. You get in the lee of one of the big mountains- Raineer-14,000 plus and there is not much rain. Big military training range just NW of Yakima- It never rains there. One day I was driving down the road 55 and a tank passed me on the dirt road running parallel on the other side of fence.


----------



## BarbS

And don't pull off the road to rest there; you'll get escorted away quickly! I've heard WA state is home to five different temperate zones, everything from rain forest to high desert. Here in the middle, we are becoming a retirement area because of our nice hospital facilities, with winter skiiing, summer boating and wind surfing, hang gliding, miles and miles of hiking trails and plenty of National Forests only a few hours in any direction. Too bad there aren't more jobs available!


----------



## rdnkmedic

Sounds like if you don't like the weather in Washington you can just move to the next town and get what you like.


----------



## Brink

It's hot, I sweated thru my redwings, my back hair is molting.



[attachment=25632]

Happy thoughts


----------



## Brink

I think it's gonna rain.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I think it's gonna rain.



No doubt. Somewhere.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> No doubt. Somewhere.



Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## SENC

4th day out of last 5 with .9" or more of rain, pushing 5" total over that period. The chimp was right! Brink, if you apply for for a meteorology job I'll be a reference.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=26129]

As the low pressure is moving out of the northeast, a cold front is headed towards the mid Atlantic states....


----------



## brown down

Brink said:


> As the low pressure is moving out of the northeast, a cold front is headed towards the mid Atlantic states....



now thats funny


----------



## Kevin

Even the Brinks have their limit when it comes to cold. . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Brinks_zpsad59c3a7.jpeg

Here's our beloved Brink as a teenager exploring Siberia. The foul weather gear has the little fella somewhat hampered . . . .


----------



## ripjack13

I'm really gettin tired of all this rain.....sheesh ....


----------



## Mike1950

another 70's-80's clear day-40% humidity-Beautiful Eastern Wa. summer weather.


----------



## DKMD

72 degrees and low humidity all day today... Of course, I haven't been outside since about 6 o'clock this morning.:dash2:

No end in sight...:dash2:


----------



## sprucegum

DKMD said:


> 72 degrees and low humidity all day today... Of course, I haven't been outside since about 6 o'clock this morning.:dash2:
> 
> No end in sight...:dash2:



Rain all GD day, Rain all last weekend, rain tomorrow, showers the rest of the week. Did someone say mildew?:dash2::cray:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Even the Brinks have their limit when it comes to cold. . . . .
> 
> http://s1077.Rule #2/user/WoodBarter/media/Brinks_zpsad59c3a7.jpeg.html
> 
> Here's our beloved Brink as a teenager exploring Siberia. The foul weather gear has the little fella somewhat hampered . . . .
> 
> Video Link: youtube



Yup, that's when I froze my tail off. Literally!


----------



## davduckman2010

bad storms comeing shortly tornado warning 5 minutes ago a few miles south of us. wish me luck duck


----------



## sprucegum

davduckman2010 said:


> bad storms comeing shortly tornado warning 5 minutes ago a few miles south of us. wish me luck duck



Are you still with us?:dunno:


----------



## Patrude

:bbq2: No outdoor cooking today; we're expecting heavy rain all day into the evening here in South Eastern Massachusetts, forcast is up to 4" of rain. :irishjig::irishjig: lots of time to make shavings and designer firewood Hi Ho Hi Ho - to the shop I go


----------



## Brink




----------



## davduckman2010

sprucegum said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bad storms comeing shortly tornado warning 5 minutes ago a few miles south of us. wish me luck duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still with us?:dunno:
Click to expand...


yep thanks that was a close one skirted just south of us . nasty lookin funnel clouds sure looked like one. duck


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


>


----------



## Brink

Two days, no rain. :)


----------



## Kevin

Mice burps.


----------



## davduckman2010

rain rain and more rain thunder storms for the last week every day then 90 s and humid them more storms just keep comeing woodticks sendin them down here from michigan screwing up my log extracting. its going to be like this for 5 more days:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## shadetree_1

I'll trade for some of that rain, 107 today going up to 118 by Friday and not dropping below 110 for the next two weeks, I'd be more than happy to ship some of it to you for just even a little bit of cloud cover and even a short rainshower, even a short short rainshower.


----------



## davduckman2010

shadetree_1 said:


> I'll trade for some of that rain, 107 today going up to 118 by Friday and not dropping below 110 for the next two weeks, I'd be more than happy to ship some of it to you for just even a little bit of cloud cover and even a short rainshower, even a short short rainshower.



its a deal  im usualy driveing back there by know got 15 big logs that i got to get out into my yard for milling. everytime it gets almost dry a downpour swamps the woods up. hope it quits soon woodticks got to get down here for a wood cuttin belly fillin hoedown.:eat:


----------



## Kevin

Duck y'all keep that rain for another season I don't mind. I know the farmers and ranchers here miss it but I don't. 

Joe if you get tired of that 120 just think about snow. Wet sloshy muddy ground after the melt. Ice cold feet and frozen beards. Frozen nads. Icicles hanging off your ears. Painful lungs for breathing that nasty cursed cold weather fit only for panguns and white furry barrrs. 120 won't seem so bad then don't ya know.


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> rain rain and more rain thunder storms for the last week every day then 90 s and humid them more storms just keep comeing woodticks sendin them down here from michigan screwing up my log extracting. its going to be like this for 5 more days:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


Same weather here, upper 80's and humidity the same, rain and thunderstorms everyday. Looks like we wait for the woods to dry out eh ducky. We could just fish and eat.  Kidding aside, the weather pattern has got to change soon, they are calling for the same for the rest of the week, maybe cooler on the weekend, gonna try and go fishin on sunday. :dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Joe if you get tired of that 120 just think about snow. Wet sloshy muddy ground after the melt. Ice cold feet and frozen beards. Frozen nads. Icicles hanging off your ears. Painful lungs for breathing that nasty cursed cold weather fit only for panguns and white furry barrrs. 120 won't seem so bad then don't ya know.


Sounds like heaven to me! lol. and the desert surely must be hell.


----------



## shadetree_1

Kevin said:


> Duck y'all keep that rain for another season I don't mind. I know the farmers and ranchers here miss it but I don't.
> 
> Joe if you get tired of that 120 just think about snow. Wet sloshy muddy ground after the melt. Ice cold feet and frozen beards. Frozen nads. Icicles hanging off your ears. Painful lungs for breathing that nasty cursed cold weather fit only for panguns and white furry barrrs. 120 won't seem so bad then don't ya know.



Point taken, had enough of that during the winters at our home in the White Mountains in Northern AZ at 8,200 ft


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade for some of that rain, 107 today going up to 118 by Friday and not dropping below 110 for the next two weeks, I'd be more than happy to ship some of it to you for just even a little bit of cloud cover and even a short rainshower, even a short short rainshower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a deal  im usualy driveing back there by know got 15 big logs that i got to get out into my yard for milling. everytime it gets almost dry a downpour swamps the woods up. hope it quits soon woodticks got to get down here for a wood cuttin belly fillin hoedown.:eat:
Click to expand...


Somthin is not kosher here- I thought ducks loved water.


----------



## shadetree_1

Mike1950 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade for some of that rain, 107 today going up to 118 by Friday and not dropping below 110 for the next two weeks, I'd be more than happy to ship some of it to you for just even a little bit of cloud cover and even a short rainshower, even a short short rainshower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a deal  im usualy driveing back there by know got 15 big logs that i got to get out into my yard for milling. everytime it gets almost dry a downpour swamps the woods up. hope it quits soon woodticks got to get down here for a wood cuttin belly fillin hoedown.:eat:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somthin is not kosher here- I thought ducks loved water.
Click to expand...


I guess some ducks are kosher but our duckmans not. He's just like the rest of us addicts, just a little strange.


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Duck y'all keep that rain for another season I don't mind. I know the farmers and ranchers here miss it but I don't.
> 
> Joe if you get tired of that 120 just think about snow. Wet sloshy muddy ground after the melt. Ice cold feet and frozen beards. Frozen nads. Icicles hanging off your ears. Painful lungs for breathing that nasty cursed cold weather fit only for panguns and white furry barrrs. 120 won't seem so bad then don't ya know.



fit only for panguns and white furry barrrs and DUCKS  sounds like heaven to me


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Duck y'all keep that rain for another season I don't mind. I know the farmers and ranchers here miss it but I don't.
> 
> Joe if you get tired of that 120 just think about snow. Wet sloshy muddy ground after the melt. Ice cold feet and frozen beards. Frozen nads. Icicles hanging off your ears. Painful lungs for breathing that nasty cursed cold weather fit only for panguns and white furry barrrs. 120 won't seem so bad then don't ya know.



Yesterday, we were discussing those nice 6 degree mornings.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin likes the Desert heat so much that he spells it "Dessert heat"... 




woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe if you get tired of that 120 just think about snow. Wet sloshy muddy ground after the melt. Ice cold feet and frozen beards. Frozen nads. Icicles hanging off your ears. Painful lungs for breathing that nasty cursed cold weather fit only for panguns and white furry barrrs. 120 won't seem so bad then don't ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like heaven to me! lol. and the desert surely must be hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

"Stressed" spelled backward is "desserts". :eat:


----------



## Brink

[attachment=27425]

Happy thoughts


----------



## davduckman2010

Brink said:


> Happy thoughts



now thats more like it ---ahhh its great to be a yankee


----------



## DKMD

They call 'em Yankees because its too cold to go outside... Nothing to do but sit inside and Yankee!


----------



## davduckman2010

DKMD said:


> They call 'em Yankees because its too cold to go outside... Nothing to do but sit inside and Yankee!



 thats not true doc sometimes we yankee outside


----------



## Kenbo

Major flooding in the city yesterday. Still recovering from the aftermath. What a mess this city is.


----------



## Mike1950

6:30 PST 85 and 33% humidity PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010

Kenbo said:


> Major flooding in the city yesterday. Still recovering from the aftermath. What a mess this city is.



wow you guys got smashed ken 3 inches in 3 hours thats bad . oh ya go tribe


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Happy thoughts



bah humbug.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I stepped outside to go to work this morning and hit a wall of moist. 96% humidity, temps in the upper 80's with the humidity. I hate the heat.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ... I hate the heat.



Just save as much of it as you can and send it to me in 5 or 6 months.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I hate the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just save as much of it as you can and send it to me in 5 or 6 months.
Click to expand...

In 5 or 6 months it will be perfect in texas.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> In 5 or 6 months it will be perfect in texas.



You never know. I've had skeeters bite me on Christmas day down here, and some years we've had bona fide winters by Christmas, and we've even had that nasty white fluffy poison falling from the sky too - our weather is a box of chocolates.


----------



## Sprung

I'd call you southerners wimps for not being able to take the cold, but my aversion to heat is probably on par with your aversion to cold. 80 is starting to get too warm for my liking. I may not like it when the temps are 15 to 20 below with a windchill of 45 below, but at least in winter I can put on more layers. In the summer there's only so many layers one can take off without getting into trouble. It usually has to get below 40, and often below even freezing, for me to even think about wearing a jacket. I know someone who won't wear a jacket until he deems it cold enough for one - he'll be running around outside in short sleeves when it's 15 below because, for him, it's not cold enough for a jacket!

Brink, keep those happy thoughts coming! With the temps we've been having, I could use some cooler weather.


----------



## woodtickgreg

6:00 am 73 deg. 94% humidity, it's gonna be another sticky one. yuck


----------



## ripjack13

Our heat wave broke yesterday. Too bad the humidity is sticking around. It makes my mohawk look funny.


----------



## Mike1950

4:45 54 degrees and 70% humidity. Perfect high mt semi arid- hot days cool nights.


----------



## davduckman2010

tornado warnings all around me right now severe storms blowing through . i tried to get home from an hour away and one almost got me i never saw rain wind and lightning like that . i stoped at a turnpike travel center and got out of my truck and a hugh lightning bolt hit the flag pole 20 feet from me scared the livin shiite out of me i felt it under my feet everyone in the place got up and stared at me wondering how i was still alive. got back in the truck and it was rocking from the wind its 6500 lbs . the tornado warnings were right on my home in oberlin . no worse helpless feeling. theres rivers in the ditch out front of my house i could swim in 19 strait days of rain. THIS SUCKS


----------



## Kevin

I can relate duck - I've had two near hits with tornadoes both while in my truck. Never been hit by lightning though you have a guardian angel. Keep your head down it'll clear off eventually.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> 4:45 54 degrees and 70% humidity. Perfect high mt semi arid- hot days cool nights.



3:25 PM 92- 35%RH summer is here.


----------



## Sprung

Duck, glad to hear that you're still safe and unharmed after all that mess. And unstruck by lightning! My dad's been struck by lightning twice and he's really hoping to not get struck again. That kind of weather is never fun. Stay safe!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holy crap ducky! I know that sound of a close lightning strike like that, I'll never forget it. Glad your ok, we had rough storms here last night, flooding and trafick lights out everywhere in the am. Cold front came through this eve, should be better for us for a while duck, no rain for awhile and high pressure. I might actually get my grass cut tomorrow after 2 weeks of rain.


----------



## rdnkmedic

2 inches of rain intwo hours again yesterday. A little over 37 inches for the year. About 12 inches above normal or the yearly average. Never fails, when the county scrapes our little dirt road, it's gonna rain. Quickest way to end a drought is to get them to scrape your road. Works every time. Calling for more rain and storms today. Scattered but severe. 80 % chance. We are supposed to mill my walnut tree today. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I would like to get this tree milled and start the drying process.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finally, no rain in the forcast for the next 7 days. We might dry out a little eh Duckman.


----------



## Kevin

We're in a mini drought. We've had 10% to 30% rain in the forecast the past two days and through tomorrow but it hasn't happened. Dry as funeral drum around here.


----------



## Walt

TG my shop is air conditioned, it has been warming up a bit around here. Today it is supposed to be 107f. I guess my chain saw activities best be done in the morning...lol


----------



## Kevin

I just heard some thunder and looked out the door and there's clouds everywhere. When I came in for a sandwich 30 minutes ago it was clear and sunny. We might actually get some sky sweat . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/nexrad_zps951f6d04.jpg


----------



## Kevin

All that bouncing around us all day - I even saw some rain falling close by but we didn't even get any June bug piss. I thought about jumping on the tractor and driving through some just to see what it was like. Never thought I'd be wanting rain but we could use some. Duck send us some of yours not much though.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> All that bouncing around us all day - I even saw some rain falling close by but we didn't even get any June bug piss. I thought about jumping on the tractor and driving through some just to see what it was like. Never thought I'd be wanting rain but we could use some. Duck send us some of yours not much though.



I'll send you all you want - and some you don't. Would you like that measured in days, weeks, weekends or days off?


----------



## Kevin

Actually we just a got a small piece - just enough to knock the dust off of everything. I didn't even bother to turn the sprinkler off the oak & cottonwood trees.


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> I'll send you all you want - and some you don't. Would you like that measured in days, weeks, weekends or days off?



It's been raining???

Haven't noticed. Lol


----------



## ripjack13

We had a tornado yesterday in the town next to me. My mom n younger brother live there. It was about a 100 yards away from their house!

My wife n I have been zapped by lightning a few years ago sittin on some metal deck chairs under the carport. She now likes to tell her friends that we fell in love as fast as lightning.


----------



## rdnkmedic

I see the Georgia rain has moved west and is into Texas. Maybe we will get a break for a couple of days. My garden is soggy and the tomatoes are bursting because of all the water. Hope you guys that need some, get some.


----------



## ripjack13

It's gonna be a hot one today over here.....high in the low 100s..


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going to be low 90's here all week, right now the humidity is only 83% and a thunder storm.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Going to be low 90's here all week, right now the humidity is only 83% and a thunder storm.



Not much different here- high 80's and humidity in low 20's-high teens.......


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> It's gonna be a hot one today over here.....high in the low 100s..



Yup, 13 hours in it, today


----------



## Brink

[attachment=27772]

Happy thoughts





View attachment 91700

View attachment 91701


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Happy thoughts



HEY now- it will be here soon enough. The garden is in full swing- No unusual weather is needed.


----------



## rdnkmedic

I believe that if our weather guy walked outside and raindrops were hitting him in the head he would say it's gonna be sunny all day. Melanie says we had a huge storm at the house. I'm in Dothan, Alabama for the week and I drove through a Grandaddy thunderstorm. Saw lightning hit a light pole. So, all that I said about the rain moving out of Georgia...........disregard. And the county didn't even scrape the dirt road today. It rained anyway. 

What's the best wood for building an ark?


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> What's the best wood for building an ark?



Duckwood. Can't sink it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

6:00 am, 77 degrees, high supposed to be in the low 90's, humidity 90%. It's going to be a miserable day. supposed to be like this for the rest of the week.


----------



## ripjack13

Omg I'm all sticky....and I'm inside working.


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Omg I'm all sticky....and I'm inside working.





[attachment=27778]

Try working in the heat with this on. That's my world.


----------



## ripjack13

Nice one Brink. :)

It made it to 100f at my house. About an hour ago....it has cooled off since then...now it's only 99.


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Nice one Brink. :)
> 
> It made it to 100f at my house. About an hour ago....it has cooled off since then...now it's only 99.



Northern CT?


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> It made it to 100f at my house. About an hour ago....it has cooled off since then...now it's only 99.



You know what they say. If you can't stand the heat, move further north.


----------



## Dane Fuller

We have been blessed with temps in the 70's and rain since Sunday afternoon. I am loving it!


----------



## rdnkmedic

Dane Fuller said:


> We have been blessed with temps in the 70's and rain since Sunday afternoon. I am loving it!



That's some of that Georgia rain i sent you guys. We are drowning over here.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made it to 100f at my house. About an hour ago....it has cooled off since then...now it's only 99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say. If you can't stand the heat, move further north.
Click to expand...


http://i.Rule #2/qYW5WFNl.jpg
Hows this for a lil further north?


----------



## brown down

ripjack13 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made it to 100f at my house. About an hour ago....it has cooled off since then...now it's only 99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say. If you can't stand the heat, move further north.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://i.Rule #2/qYW5WFNl.jpg
> Hows this for a lil further north?
Click to expand...


hit 106 today here in PA supposed to be a record high on friday, can't wait to see whats in store. friday could be a nooner or sooner!!


----------



## rdnkmedic

Mid 90's again today with more rain in the forecast. Heavy scattered thunderstorms that drop an inch or so of rain in an hour. Kevin recommended Duckwood for my ark. I guess that's what I will need to build it out of.


----------



## Sprung

Today is likely to be one of the hottest days of the summer for us, if not the hottest we'll have. High of mid-90's with a heat index approaching 100. 

I am NOT cut out for this kind of weather. *Thinking happy thoughts of beautiful fall days of temps in the 60's and nighttime temps in the 40's.*


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Today is likely to be one of the hottest days of the summer for us, if not the hottest we'll have. High of mid-90's with a heat index approaching 100.
> 
> I am NOT cut out for this kind of weather. *Thinking happy thoughts of beautiful fall days of temps in the 60's and nighttime temps in the 40's.*



Low 60's right now- dry- mid 90's in the afternoon. I love fall but not going to wish the summer away.


----------



## Kevin

We've been having quite tolerable low to mid 90's with humidity down in the high 50's low 60's. Can't complain about that. This a.m temp in the high 60's through 80's now, I broke just enough of a sweat that the breeze kept me cool all morning. Almost needed to put on a sweater. :no dice. more please:


----------



## Kevin

It's raining. First I typed 'sprinkling' then just as I did the shop roof resonated to about 90db. Gotta pull the south doors . . . .


----------



## LSCG

Kevin said:


> It's raining. First I typed 'sprinkling' then just as I did the shop roof resonated to about 90db. Gotta pull the south doors . . . .



glad to hear your getting some rain Kevin! we got some here last week and it was very welcome!


----------



## Wildthings

We got rain here Friday Saturday and today. Kept things pretty cool at 89°


----------



## DKMD

We were in Vegas over the weekend, and it's the first time we've ever seen rain out there. Both Friday and Saturday nights there were intense thunderstorms along the strip. I love that place for people watching, and the rain just added a little something extra to the whole experience... Soaking wet, drunken idiots stumbling in and out of the casinos! We saw several bachelorette parties scantily clad and soaked... Not a good look!

The wife and I were cutting through the Crystals shopping center when Friday's storm hit, and there was an enormous leak in the roof. Water flooded a large part of the lower level including a number of the stores (that no one I know can afford to shop in). We went to dinner when the rain stopped, and when we walked back through a couple hours later, the entire mess had been cleaned up completely! Dozens of little squeegee trucks circling the floors on the lower level... It's amazing what all that gambling money can support as far as staffing and equipment.:i_dunno:


----------



## HomeBody

Summer is dragging on here but we're almost out of the worst month. Only 4 or 5 days of 90°+ so far. I just can't take the heat with the meds I take. Plenty of rain this summer. The corn will be 11' tall and my prairie grass will hit 8'. Gary


----------



## rdnkmedic

Temps in the low 90's. Humidity in the low 90's. And let me guess, it's gonna rain today. Rain, rain, rain. Not really complaing as it keeps the temperatures here in check a little.

Been travelling a lot for work lately and I see flooded cotton, corn, and peanut fields everywhere I go. I think about when we were rising cows and cutting hay too. There is no way you can cut and dry hay with this kind of weather. Cow hay maybe is OK if it gets wet. better if its dry but a cow will still eat it. Not as good for them though. Horses are another story. Horse people want perfect hay and I can't blame them. Horses are expensive. You cannot make good hay when it rains every day. 

I see some prices rising in our future. We have to have the rain, but we also need some sunshine. Just rambling thoughts.


----------



## Mike1950

mid 90's and the humidity is bouncing between 10&12% this afternoon. It is very dry. keeps it up and you can expect to see the NW on the news - forest fires will be in our future, :dash2: :dash2: :dash2: :dash2:


----------



## Kevin

Been raining to douse the fires of hell off and on for days. I think it's finally done for a spell.


----------



## SDB777

Rained most of last night, which translates into cutting limbs and dragging in the mud.... Or waiting until tomorrow and cutting limbs and dragging in the high humidity and heat.

Hmmm, this sounds like a 'no win' type deal this weekend!




Scott (waiting to lose a few pounds, but seriously) B


----------



## Kevin

The weather guys are lying about the temps. At least here. Look at this . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/weather_zpsb20840ae.jpg

If 100 were true and the 106 index were true I could handle it. But our thermometers - all 5 of them throughout various areas of our house shop and porches are not all wrong. Our ambient temps have been running roughly 5 to 10 degrees higher than what these jacklegs claim. I had to replace the water pump on my truck yesterday and what would have taken me maybe an hour and a half if it were high 90s or even 100 degrees took me nearly 3 hours because I had to take so many breaks. 

Are your temps comparable with what the climate liars are saying?


----------



## Mike1950

We went from mid 90's last week and low teens humidity to low 50's yesterday-buckets of rain and 90% humidity. today it is a little warmer but wet. We needed the rain to lower fire danger. The weather people have absolutely no clue......................


----------



## Kevin

What I'm asking is if the "official" temps match the reality of what your own thermometers are saying.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> What I'm asking is if the "official" temps match the reality of what your own thermometers are saying.



No- they say 59 my (multiple) read different 65. They are never right.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mine are pretty much right on. The app I use to pull forecasts and current temps (weather bug) uses a weather station at an elementary about 3 mikes from my house. You can go in and choose which weather station is closest to you.


----------



## Brink

Accudart weather says its 66, and feels like 66. My thermometers say 68 and feels like 100


----------



## woodtickgreg

Perfect weather here right now, 78 partly sunny and slight breese. Supposed to be low 70's tomorrow and light breese 8mph, I'm going fishing by myself because I can't find anyone to go with me. Well I found a couple of guys but they wimped out when I said be at my house at 6 am, so I go alone.


----------



## Kevin

I think some guys want to arrive after the fish aren't feeding as aggressively - fishing gets in the way of their beer party on the lake. When I used to drink I never let it get in the way of my work, fishing, or amorous activities. Well, I never let it affect my work or fishing anyway.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I think some guys want to arrive after the fish aren't feeding as aggressively - fishing gets in the way of their beer party on the lake. When I used to drink I never let it get in the way of my work, fishing, or amorous activities. Well, I never let it affect my work or fishing anyway.


Yup, I here ya Kev. I go out at 6am and stay out till about 1 or 2 till all the partiers get up and come out and the lake gets rough, when the idiots come out I go in. That way I can live to fish another day. Weekdays are best to fish here.


----------



## Kevin

Weekdays are best to do almost everything. That's why we love my wife's weekend shift. We do most stuff during the week. No crowds, crazies, or communists to deal with. Well, no crowds or crazies anyway.


----------



## NYWoodturner

It's not just fishing Greg. Some folks (Including my wife) just don't realize that 4:00 happens twice in a day  
4:00 to about 8:00 are generally the nest hours of the day for me.


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> ....
> 4:00 to about 8:00 are generally the nest hours of the day for me.


 Yea me too, but Greg is talking about being out of the nest during those hours.


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man...here comes the rain.....but it smells soooo goood.


----------



## Kevin

Love the smell of rain.


----------



## Kevin

It's been so much hotter the past couple of weeks than what our weather site has been saying that we decided to round up all the thermometers we own. Seven in all counting the ones in the vehicles. Four digital and three mercury bulb. They are all reading within a degree of each other except one and it's usually about 2 degrees hotter than the others so trowing that out of the average yesterday averaged 109.2 in the shade - all readings taken in the shade of the porch except two vehicles. 

The reason I have been keeping such close inspection of it is because Cleo, our thick-as-polar bear-haired Shiloh Shepherd has been utterly miserable. We can't let her in the house because A) I don't do animals in the house and B) even if I did we've never been able to keep the fleas of of her 100%, since she loves to be a field dog. Can't keep her from roaming the neighboring fields and wouldn't try - she never ventures past what she believes is or property. 

Soooooo yesterday after about a week of contemplating it I decided there was still time to get her sheared and grow back in time for winter. She's been just miserable and I couldn't stand it any longer. I've never seen her sheared before and she looks pitiful. She feels SOOOO much better in one way, but also she is so embarrassed that she won't hardly come out from her hide hole except to eat. For those that don't own pets and don't believe they can be embarrassed just take my word, they most definitely can. At least dogs can I don't know about cats (no one does lol). 

When we brought her home yesterday and let her out of the crate - as soon as she jumped out of the bed of the trucj the other 4 dogs went bonkers literally not recognizing here. It took them 10 minutes before they finally understood it was her. In fact I had to let her in the pens one at a time so they could smell her. There was no chance they would hurt her since she dominates all the other four male and female. 

I guess this is more than the weather but since it was a direct cause of the weather, this is _how our weather is treating us_, right Cleo? We keep telling her _You're such a PRRRRETTY GIRRRRRL!_ 

I think she's starting to believe it. A little.


----------



## rdnkmedic

No pictures??? I'm not sure it happened. Or either she won't let you take her picture now. 

I used to do that to my rough coated Jack Russell. She loved it.


----------



## Kevin

rdnkmedic said:


> ... Or either she won't let you take her picture now.





Kevin said:


> ... she won't hardly come out from her hide hole except to eat. ...



I'll get a pic at chow time if I can't coax her out before.


----------



## Brink

[attachment=28991]

I'm feeling cooler already, thanx for the idea.


----------



## Kevin

I don't know who looks worse Brink you or Cleo. At least you're both cool. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SheeredCleo4_zps0e740d78.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

Aw she don't look so bad, she looks like a big puppy.


----------



## NYWoodturner

She really doesnt look bad at all - but its her you have to convince


----------



## rdnkmedic

I think she looks great. Clean and smooth. But we all know how girls are about their looks.

"Does this new haircut make me look funny." Great picture. Tell her she looks very pretty.

But Brink, on the other hand, does look a little funny.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## ripjack13

rdnkmedic said:


> "Does this new haircut make me look funny."



I used to answer my wife all the time(without really listening to her question) with Yes dear. Till one day she asked if her butt looked fat in the jeans....oh boy.....If she was in the kitchen I'd be a dead man...


----------



## Mike1950

We used to have an old English and we had him cut every summer- He was embarrassed and you had to be careful about laughing around him for a couple weeks.
As far as cats go- Smudge was chasing a squirrel who was on the fence. Smudge was full bore on the pool deck but failed to remember that it was a kidney shaped pool. He clipped the corner and missed the other side by a good 3' feet. We all were watching and of course laughed. He climbed out of the pool with head low and went off and hid for 2 days. Smudge was continuously proving that cats needed all of their nine lives plus a whole bunch of luck. He wanted to be a hunter but could not catch anything.


----------



## jimmyjames

105-110 heat index since Sunday and will be this hot for at least another week.... good for drying lumber, not so good for working in a factory that's the temps get 120+ before heat index, half of our plant is a giant powder coating oven that runs 475 degrees, ends of the oven are open where the overhead conveyor line runs in and out of it. I had the price large of working on a down machine the entire night last night that resides 20 feet away from the oven, ended up throwing up and sitting in the ac for about 30 minutes till I was able to walk straight.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't do heat anymore, truck driver now and the trucks got ac! Gonna do some sweatin with the duckman this weekend though, but he's as old as me and claims he has shade.


----------



## Mike1950

low 50's at night and mid 80's in the day- right now humidity is 35%- absolutely perfect weather- I love fall in the inland NW.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't do heat anymore, truck driver now and the trucks got ac! Gonna do some sweatin with the duckman this weekend though, but he's as old as me and claims he has shade.



I bet he will have shade - now the sawyer- he probably won't be so lucky!!!


----------



## Brink

[attachment=30579]

Getting nicer every day :)


----------



## jimmyjames

Supposed to be a 100 degrees today with a high heat index, I'm not sure if fall is ever going to come here, 15 day forecast shows 90+ degrees for the duration....


----------



## Kevin

15 day forecast. Pfphlft. Might as well ask them to predict commodity futures prices while they're at it. We'll have clear weather in the forecast for 10 days out and then they put a chance of rain in for that very day. It happened yesterday. Nothing in the forecast then bam 10% chance of thunderstorms. They got them too west of us a piece. This morning they decided all the sudden we have a 20% chance for this afternoon, but depending on how it looks when they stick their heads out the window in a couple hours they may take it out.


----------



## ButchC

We're on water restrictions here; have been all summer. Local municipal water utility (yeah, Colorado Springs government is in the water business) had us on a ridiculous tiered water charging program that nearly doubled the price of water once you hit 1000 cubic feet in a month.

Methinks it's time to plant rocks in at least the front yard. Aspen tree saplings are notorious for rooting in my yard, and the only way to get rid of them is digging up the root.

My back lawn looks like a patchwork of brown and green (more of the brown, however). Even though we've had some rain, we're still in a severe drought here, and there doesn't seem to be any relief in sight. Anything that falls from the heavens just runs off before it can be absorbed.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> 15 day forecast. Pfphlft. Might as well ask them to predict commodity futures prices while they're at it. We'll have clear weather in the forecast for 10 days out and then they put a chance of rain in for that very day. It happened yesterday. Nothing in the forecast then bam 10% chance of thunderstorms. They got them too west of us a piece. This morning they decided all the sudden we have a 20% chance for this afternoon, but depending on how it looks when they stick their heads out the window in a couple hours they may take it out.



I have to agree with you here on the weatherman. Ours must live in a windowless basement- has absolutely no clue. My work depended on weather. Had a much better shot of being right then the clueless weather people did. They predict we are going to get 5-10 inches of snow a half dozen times every winter. We get that much at once maybe once every 5-7 yrs. Then they predict we are going to get an inch and wake up to double the previous record 28". then they always have some scientific excuse as to why they are clueless.................


----------



## SDB777

I think I'll buy a rock and hang it outside on a string...

If rock is wet....it's raining.
If rock is swinging....it's windy.
If rock is bright....the sun is shining.
If rock is gone....hurrican or tornado is happening!


Today was another great day, until the humid air started to get warmed up. Days like this are what I call noon time days....I quit whatever I'm doing at noon time! The noon time cut off was probably 45minutes too late, but it just makes the shower time fell all that much better!



Scott (smarter then the average bear) B


----------



## Kevin

Those weather rocks have been good sellers for years. They were meant as a joke I guess but they are far more accurate than the rocks inside the weatherman's head. 

.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Must have been a good day for Ballooning. Came home from work and found that this guy had set down in the neighbors yard - I think he actually landed on the garden. Must have taken that small fence as a challenge 

[attachment=30604]


----------



## Mike1950

I road a balloon once- taken off is pretty predictable- landin -well it is kinda land where you land and then the basket falls over and gets dragged across the ground by the deflating balloon. let's just say not for the faint of heart. They use them in the rockies to pick white pine cones to get the seeds. We flew over a herd of elk- they knew something was not right but could not figure out which way to run.........


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had planed to go fishing tomorrow morning, but there is a small craft advisory posted for most of the day starting @ 8 am. 3' waves in a 16' boat? No thanks that's just stupid. I had a 21' hardtop cuddy cabin once, I would have gone out in that one, been out in rougher water in that 21 footer. My little 16 footer makes me be smarter.


----------



## Sprung

It's raining!    

Has been raining all morning. Very long overdue. It's been so dry here. Too dry. We could have used this rain we're getting today 4 weeks ago. As it is, we've gone without rain to the point where the farmers I know are experiencing some crop loss. Really hope it rains all day and that it gives those crops still hanging on enough moisture to keep growing.


----------



## Kevin

That's a big system over ND right now looks like you'll get plenty depending on where you are in ND. We need some too. We've had a little but but not much.


----------



## Mike1950

It is hot and dry- supposed to 90+ today- Hell here I thought it was fall... :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Brink

Typical NY week. 70's Monday, 90's tues and wed. Rain thurs, 70's Friday. Tonight will be 58 for Oktoberfest.


----------



## woodtickgreg

90's + last week, then 2 afternoons of heavy thunderstorms, now it's perfect weather in the upper 60's. Gonna go fishin tomorrow, nice and cool and light winds.


----------



## Kevin

Greg do you ever use any handmade lures? I have a dozen or two given to me by customers. I actually made a couple myself about 10 years ago and caught a 3 lb bass with one. It's rewarding to catch a fish with a lure that you made. Not many people can claim that. Try it out. You can snag some hooks from one you do not like and put them o one you made. You have time before tomorrow . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg do you ever use any handmade lures? I have a dozen or two given to me by customers. I actually made a couple myself about 10 years ago and caught a 3 lb bass with one. It's rewarding to catch a fish with a lure that you made. Not many people can claim that. Try it out. You can snag some hooks from one you do not like and put them o one you made. You have time before tomorrow . . . .


No, but I tie my own crawler harnesses, does that count? I have tons of crank bait lures, tackle boxes of em, I worked in a tackle shop for a few years as a part time job/hobby/obsession.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> .....
> No, but I tie my own crawler harnesses, does that count? ....



Now now. None of that kinky sex contraption talk here.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> No, but I tie my own crawler harnesses, does that count? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now. None of that kinky sex contraption talk here.
Click to expand...

Worm bondage.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> No, but I tie my own crawler harnesses, does that count? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now. None of that kinky sex contraption talk here.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worm bondage.
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

[attachment=31046]

:)


----------



## Kenbo

In the morning, it was a 41 degree humidex and the air conditioning was running. In the evening, it was about 16 degrees and we opened the windows to cool the place off and get some fresh air. The next morning, my wife was wondering if we should put the furnace on. 
Very strange weather lately indeed.


----------



## SDB777

It got cooler last night then I thought it would....also thought about wearing pants instead of shorts today!



Scott (woohoo, freezing nasty weather is around the corner) B


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been in the 60's here during the day, upper 40's low 50's at night. Went fishing this am and it was a lot windier than they had forecast it to be. Watched a beautiful sunrise on the boat, 2' to 3' waves, chilly, had the hoodie over my head, glad I wore pants and a flannel. Wind was good for a brisk drift though, I didn't kill em but I cought a little bit of everything, was a lot of fun. I went by myself again as my fishin buddie had a little intestinal problem, I said I would like you to come with me but not if your going.  Cool weather kept all the pleasure boaters off the lake so there was nothing but fisherman out there. I also cought about 10 big rock bass but I don't keep them, just for fun, they put up a good fight. That big sunfish hit the worm like a freight train! Cooler water temps is starting to bring the fish down from the river and the big lakes.  Fishin should start picking up end of September through October.

[attachment=31073]


----------



## NYWoodturner

First signs of fall other than the temps - 50 degrees when I went in the shop this morning. This is just beside my shop.

[attachment=31259]


----------



## Kevin

Is that hickory?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Is that hickory?



Not sure - I'm still learning the leaf ID method on all but the most common trees. I could probably ID it quicker by smell than the leaf  Your probably te same way from milling.


----------



## Kevin

Most of those stems appear to have 7 leaves is that true? If so it is either mockernut or shagbark most likely. If in fact it is hickory to begin with. I can't see them very well but that's my guess. If we were guessing. :i_dunno:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Most of those stems appear to have 7 leaves is that true? If so it is either mockernut or shagbark most likely. If in fact it is hickory to begin with. I can't see them very well but that's my guess. If we were guessing. :i_dunno:



Yep - went and looked again. Most do have 7 leaves.


----------



## Kevin

Probably mockernut then - not sure how dense the shagbarks are up there. Once the tree gets a little older it'll start growing fruit. They're also good for letting you know when fall is on the doorstep. Oh, I guess that was your point.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Frost advisories in the counties just north of me last night, was upper 30's this am. Supposed to be 80's and humid Thur and Fri with thunder storms. Been in the 60's last couple of days, I like that!


----------



## sprucegum

Harvest moon, fall foliage starting to show colors, frost or close to it every night, bright sunshine low humidity with temps in the 70's every day this past week. I love it while it lasts.


----------



## Kevin

Been raining for the better part f two days. We needed it though. Cooler temps. Didn't even hit 100 since about a few days. I hope we have an actual fall again like last year. Sometimes we have a month or so of fall then right into winter. Some up north would call it fall still but to me it's winter when it is colder than 50 degrees and wet too. Or even just 50.


----------



## ripjack13

It's not too bad today...cool breeze all day. Rain on Sunday....I'm going to get some Silver maple in the morning. Hopefully it's not too rotted on the inside....


----------



## Mike1950

44 last night- the coldest we have gotten-mid 80's high and crisp clear air. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> 44 last night- the coldest we have gotten-mid 80's high and crisp clear air. Absolutely perfect.



Good night for a UFO sighting. :xyxnervous:


----------



## Wildthings

The perfect storm here. Remnants of Hurricane Manual from the west, Invest 95 coming up from the south and a cool front arriving from the north - been dumping rain here all day. It's what we have been needing in Texas


----------



## Nature Man

Summer's over -- started raining today. Chuck


----------



## justturnin

Got nearly 5" of rain down here yesterday. Sounds like a great number but it fell so hard and fast that it all went down the drain instead of in the dirt.


----------



## Kevin

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/rain2_zps38095508.png

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/rain_zps9c632909.png


----------



## Mike1950

raining and highs in the 50's


----------



## Kevin

Way too effing cold. Low 50's this morning and tomorrow gonna get down in the 40s. Time to break out the goose downs. 

:toocold:


----------



## Wes Murphy

Blizzard. 20+ inches of heavy wet snow. Can't get out of house. Fair to say "Weather Sucks".


----------



## Kevin

Wes where do you live?


----------



## Kevin

Never mind I found it on your Etsy site and put it in your profile for you. South Dakota. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Sprung

Wes, I've seen pictures of how ugly areas of SD look right now, and it's not pretty. My wife and I were in the Rapid City/Black Hills area last week and are really glad it wasn't this week - otherwise we'd have been snowed in at the cabin we were staying in!

The previous time I was in Rapid City - in April of this year - we pulled into town a few hours after that big, multi-day storm started that dumped 18+ inches. I was in town for a conference, which still went on, because all of us were stuck at the hotel then anyways!

There's snow not too far west of us up here in ND, but I'm glad it hasn't hit us yet. Really looking forward to the 60's that are forecast for next week. Hopefully you can eventually dig yourself out and that the snow starts to melt quick in the next few days as it warms up again.


----------



## Wes Murphy

A month ago they were closing schools early because of heat and schools not being air conditioned.


----------



## Mike1950

Wes Murphy said:


> A month ago they were closing schools early because of heat and schools not being air conditioned.



South dakotians just do not seem to get it right.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
20 inches- nasty weather. Lows in 40's and highs in high 60's. Perfect


----------



## rdnkmedic

Sprung said:


> Wes, I've seen pictures of how ugly areas of SD look right now, and it's not pretty. My wife and I were in the Rapid City/Black Hills area last week and are really glad it wasn't this week - otherwise we'd have been snowed in at the cabin we were staying in!
> 
> The previous time I was in Rapid City - in April of this year - we pulled into town a few hours after that big, multi-day storm started that dumped 18+ inches. I was in town for a conference, which still went on, because all of us were stuck at the hotel then anyways!
> 
> There's snow not too far west of us up here in ND, but I'm glad it hasn't hit us yet. Really looking forward to the 60's that are forecast for next week. Hopefully you can eventually dig yourself out and that the snow starts to melt quick in the next few days as it warms up again.



I can think of worse places to be than snowed in, in a remote cabin, with plenty of food and firewood with the love of my life. Wait, never mind, no babysitter. At least he would have ended up with a little brother or sister.


----------



## Sprung

rdnkmedic said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wes, I've seen pictures of how ugly areas of SD look right now, and it's not pretty. My wife and I were in the Rapid City/Black Hills area last week and are really glad it wasn't this week - otherwise we'd have been snowed in at the cabin we were staying in!
> 
> The previous time I was in Rapid City - in April of this year - we pulled into town a few hours after that big, multi-day storm started that dumped 18+ inches. I was in town for a conference, which still went on, because all of us were stuck at the hotel then anyways!
> 
> There's snow not too far west of us up here in ND, but I'm glad it hasn't hit us yet. Really looking forward to the 60's that are forecast for next week. Hopefully you can eventually dig yourself out and that the snow starts to melt quick in the next few days as it warms up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of worse places to be than snowed in, in a remote cabin, with plenty of food and firewood with the love of my life. Wait, never mind, no babysitter. At least he would have ended up with a little brother or sister.
Click to expand...


The only problems with that is we'd have been at the end of the week (meaning just about out of food), the only means to cook food is a grill on the deck, no babysitter, and no fireplace!

That said, I did say to my wife earlier today that I wish we'd have been there this week so we could have been snowed in and gotten a few extra days there, holed up in the cabin, watching the snow come down! :teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin

Y'all are making my feet cold talking about all that awful snow.


----------



## Kevin

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Ark1_zpsfb8a2a04.jpg


----------



## justturnin

Not very well. Had a beautiful weekend and I was not home for any of it. Now that I want some casting time today..... here comes the rain again.


----------



## Kevin

Like crap. Lows in the low 40s. Sundown happening at 6:30 and soon to be 5:30. I hate this time of year. Cold, dark, depressing. It's too cold to wear tee shirts even now. It's 63 and I am bundled up already in October. I hate this time of year.


----------



## Mike1950

40's and 60's clear beautiful fall weather -trees are incredible this time of year. They seem to stand out- saw a walnut I had never seen before- about 30" and straight for 25-30. somebody planted that a long time ago. Is it alright to lust for a tree?? :wacko1::wacko1:
I know you do not like the cold but when else does Mother nature give us this!!!!

[attachment=33070]


----------



## Kevin

Bah humbug. We have pretty fall colors too. But this derned cold and early darkness just ruins it. I'll live. Maybe.


----------



## kweinert

I've had to move all the finishing stuff into the house. Not having full time heat in the shop makes it a pain to do anything now.

There were some pretty frost patterns on the car this morning - not nearly sufficient compensation :)


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Like crap. Lows in the low 40s. Sundown happening at 6:30 and soon to be 5:30. I hate this time of year. Cold, dark, depressing. It's too cold to wear tee shirts even now. It's 63 and I am bundled up already in October. I hate this time of year.



Kev, if you want two degrees warmer, you're welcome to my spot on the sofa. 

I scraped frost off my windscreen this am. dark, crisp air, great time to be on my motorcycle.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like crap. Lows in the low 40s. Sundown happening at 6:30 and soon to be 5:30. I hate this time of year. Cold, dark, depressing. It's too cold to wear tee shirts even now. It's 63 and I am bundled up already in October. I hate this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, if you want two degrees warmer, you're welcome to my spot on the sofa.
> 
> I scraped frost off my windscreen this am. dark, crisp air, great time to be on my motorcycle.
Click to expand...


You're not human.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You're not human.



And that's why I don't get that test.


----------



## sprucegum

We got our first ground covering snow last night, nothing measurable just enough to make everything white. Noon now and it is all gone. Whoopee I just made my first post since the change over.:D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Like crap. Lows in the low 40s. Sundown happening at 6:30 and soon to be 5:30. I hate this time of year. Cold, dark, depressing. It's too cold to wear tee shirts even now. It's 63 and I am bundled up already in October. I hate this time of year.


63 that's tee shirt weather where I come from. What are you going to do when winter gets here?


----------



## Mike1950

Low 70's here today- clear and beautiful weather- in fact- PERFECTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> 63 that's tee shirt weather where I come from. What are you going to do when winter gets here?



I hibernate inside. Beautiful day today though. High 70s - perfect temps.


----------



## Kenbo

Actually had to wear a parka this afternoon. I am NOT a happy camper.


----------



## Gdurfey

Indian summer...wait started snowing, I wouldn't move to Colorado!


----------



## sprucegum

I finally broke down and dragged out the long handled underwear this morning it's been hanging in the high 20's and spitting snow all day.


----------



## Kevin

Raining. Cold. All day. Cannot go outside. Or I will melt. And die.


----------



## SDB777

67*F, humidity going up...gonna rain!

For 67*F it sure is hot! Thinking about shutting the front door and stripping!



Scott (what happens if the front door is glass) B


----------



## ripjack13

sprucegum said:


> I finally broke down and dragged out the long handled underwear



Long handled? hmm...someones got a kick in their step and aint afraid to show it. 
LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wes Murphy

Highs in the 20's, snow, sleet, rain, freezing fog and black ice. Sure glad I don't have to go out, but my wife does, but she doesn't have to go far to work.


----------



## Kenbo

Cold. Wet. Depressing. 
That settles it!!!! I'm moving in with Kevin on the Western edge of northeast Texas in the deep south.


Any room at the ranch Kevin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Yeah but bring your rain gear and your cold survival suit - it's going to start dropping back down into the 50s and 40s again during the night. :-O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Yeah but bring your rain gear and your cold survival suit - it's going to start dropping back down into the 50s and 40s again during the night. :-O


HA! That"s going to be the highs here this weekend. LOL That's just jacket weather........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

We supposed to be getting 3-6 inches of water tomorrow. Who cares what the temps are when it's pee-ing down my back.



Scott (although, cold pee is worse then hot/warm) B


----------



## SDB777

SDB777 said:


> We supposed to be getting 3-6 inches of water tomorrow. Who cares what the temps are when it's pee-ing down my back.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (although, cold pee is worse then hot/warm) B


 

Wait...that sounds like I know what cold pee feels like.........umm



Scott (the dog told me) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

The days are getting really short now it is dark by five PM cold wet cloudy. I love it perhaps I was a bear in a past life I am not bothered in the least by the dark days. I have always wanted to spend a winter in Alaska. Well I gotta go throw some wood in the fire and pour my before dinner glass of rye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

If I lived up there it would be my before-during-and-after-any-and-all-meals glass of rye.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

This time of year sucks! All the pretty leaves all falling off the trees, it's dark when I go to work, it's dark when I get home from work, it's cold, my kids are snotty and won't go outside... I'm thinking about putting on 50lbs and starting to hibernate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

This time of year I spend as much time in my shop as I can, for all the reasons above.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> This time of year sucks! All the pretty leaves all falling off the trees, it's dark when I go to work, it's dark when I get home from work, it's cold, my kids are snotty and won't go outside... I'm thinking about putting on 50lbs and starting to hibernate!



I've got the extra 50lbs, I just wish I could hibernate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> If I lived up there it would be my before-during-and-after-any-and-all-meals glass of rye.


Must be a Irish thing. I had a peg leg before dinner today ( sweet cider spiced rum and a stick of cinnamon for a stirrer) .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai

Bura - dry wind, very cold. 
First photo in the morning, 175 km or 108 miles per hour, but the speed is not constant, it speeds up and down, but its very trick because it raises the sea drops, so avoid sea journey because if you fall from the ship, its nearly impossible to breath.


 
second photo, when i came from work, it was already slowing but, 
when i was at work it reached 146 miles per hour, almost record speed, and it happened 1 mile from my house. 
Dont worry, we build very sturdy strong houses.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bora_(wind)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Darn Tom, how do you get back and forth from work in that weather?


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Darn Tom, how do you get back and forth from work in that weather?


drive slowly and avoid wood on the road, lol,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

It was 44 this morning at 4:30. I cracked the door and quickly closed it again. Tonight they're calling for 24 mother trucking degrees. I know - most of y'all have to tolerate much worse, and some of you insane idiots actually like it. But I live in Texas for a reason dammit and it ain't for the cow pies! And another thing, where the heck is my global warming? They promised us unbearably hot summers and unusually warm winters. I want my global warming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Nice Views Tom- looks like most of the houses are cement plaster on outside (stucco) ?


----------



## Molokai

Mike1950 said:


> Nice Views Tom- looks like most of the houses are cement plaster on outside (stucco) ?


Brick houses with different finishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> Brick houses with different finishes.


Insulated on inside or outside??


----------



## Kevin

What kind of bricks Tom? Building methods and materials are a lot different in Europe. I don't know about now, but traditionally home manufacturing has had much higher standards in most European countries, and I'm not even going back as afar as timber framing but even during most of the last century. I had a guy who came here from Germany and worked for me in the late 90s through early 00s and he was appalled at how we built houses. He did love caulk though - said they never used it in Germany because with the fit and finish standards it just wasn't needed. I don't know if he was pulling my leg but I doubt it. I was always known for my quality finish work but he was like a freaking magician. The standard here for brick is moulded brick, but extruded brick and block has gained a share too. But when you say brick there, it could mean block too couldn't it?


----------



## Molokai

aproxx 12 x 7,5 x 7,5 inch
insulated from the outside with some kind of styrofoam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> View attachment 34665
> aproxx 12 x 7,5 x 7,5 inch
> insulated from the outside with some kind of styrofoam



I wondered?? EIFS (Exterior insulated finish system) Europe developed after the war to retrofit their buildings. We tear ours down and build new ones. :hang2:
In alaska buildings are being retrofitted with up to 6" of EPS foam.
Your building have Acrylic finishes. 
Also quite a difference in Eruopean building and N. american. We have thousands of window types and sizes they stick to 20 or 30 for the most part. Designed with large eaves and long term roofs. Those the need for major exterior caulk(sealant joints) is limited. I used to go to a seminar put on by a Minn. scientist on building science every year. It was 5 hrs long and you would think subject would be like watching paint dry. 5 hrs went by so fast- he was funny also crazy!!! - Learned so much took days to really absorb it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

PS- beautiful place to live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Went to Rijeka, nearest big city, today to fix my car. 



 

and the result of bura can be seen everywhere, broken trees (seen some spalted ;)), fell on the cars etc, and a couple of sunken ships, dont know why, they have been at dock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Did you have a pretty good surge come in? This is not a wave - you may call them different there, but when a hurricane comes into shore it carries with it a huge swell of water miles in diameter. This always does more damage than all the wind combined. It can be a few feet high to 20 or more feet high and is what sinks most of the ships and boats at anchor and in harbor because there is no protection from it.


----------



## Molokai

No surge here, this wind blows from the mountains, or, descends from them to the sea.


----------



## Kevin

That's a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling

we got around 5 in of the white stuff last night ,,In my part of pa

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsd76ed5b3.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

I've been outside winterizing and I heard some snow geese fly over. Some of them stop here for the winter unless we're gonna have a real bad one. I'll be interested to see over the next couple of weeks if they start populating the fields or continue south. I hope they hang around - that should mean a moderate winter. I feel a bad one coming on though. Haven't checked the almanac anyone have a 2013 and can check the south winter forecast?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike snow looks nice- pretty scene. 46 here and a little rain.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I've been outside winterizing and I heard some snow geese fly over. Some of them stop here for the winter unless we're gonna have a real bad one. I'll be interested to see over the next couple of weeks if they start populating the fields or continue south. I hope they hang around - that should mean a moderate winter. I feel a bad one coming on though. Haven't checked the almanac anyone have a 2013 and can check the south winter forecast?




No almanac but I told Kathie 2 months ago it looked like a bad winter year.


----------



## rdnkmedic

32 degrees in my part of Georgia this morning. The older I get, the less I like the cold. I know 32 is shirt sleeve weather for some of you guys but we usually can wear shorts to Christmas dinner. I think I will build a fire.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tom -Even in that storm its beautiful. What was the temperature during all this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

myingling said:


> we got around 5 in of the white stuff last night ,,In my part of pa
> 
> http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsd76ed5b3.jpg


Mike - Keep that stuff on your side of the river!


----------



## Kevin

We were supposed to see a low of 23 so I set my alarm for 3 just to look and see. It was only 30.7. By 5 it was 31 point something. By 7 it had already climbed to 34.7 It's a balmy 37 right now. No wind so it wasn't very bad when I went out to give Cleo her morning biscuit. Still miserably cold but no complaints here.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> We were supposed to see a low of 23 so I set my alarm for 3 just to look and see. It was only 30.7. By 5 it was 31 point something. By 7 it had already climbed to 34.7 It's a balmy 37 right now. No wind so it wasn't very bad when I went out to give Cleo her morning biscuit. Still miserably cold but no complaints here.


28 here right now, 37 will be our high today


----------



## Mike1950

Balmy 43.2 here at dawn.


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> Tom -Even in that storm its beautiful. What was the temperature during all this?


Around 45 F.
not counting the chill factor


----------



## Sprung

Heat wave today! Currently 46, high of 48. Sunny, only a light breeze. Pretty nice day! (Especially nice considering that Monday morning when I hit the road at 6AM it was dark, 7 degrees, with a windchill of -5...) Right now it's almost too warm for the sweater I'm wearing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I just saw a newsbreak on the tube while looking at the NOLA v San Fran game that there was a big tornado outbreak across Il. In, Mi, Oh etc were any of you near any of this? I hope not - looked like some serious devastation.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I just saw a newsbreak on the tube while looking at the NOLA v San Fran game that there was a big tornado outbreak across Il. In, Mi, Oh etc were any of you near any of this? I hope not - looked like some serious devastation.


Heavy rain and some wind here, thunder and lightning. First line of storms is just about through here, wrap around of the storm may bring another round and some more winds.
Duckman has just got the first line, second stronger line is heading his way. Hang on Duck!


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> I just saw a newsbreak on the tube while looking at the NOLA v San Fran game that there was a big tornado outbreak across Il. In, Mi, Oh etc were any of you near any of this? I hope not - looked like some serious devastation.



My sister and her family ended up in their basement for a while. They live a little south of Chicago. My inlaws would probably have also taken shelter in their basement, but they're not in IL right now - they're out here in ND visiting us. My MIL got a text message that the son of someone she knows lost everything - all he has left is the clothes on his back and what was in his pockets.

Hang on, Duck! And don't let it take any of your poopwood either! (Maybe it'll drop a few for you though and make it easy pickins, lol!)

Bad weather is nothing to mess with. Anyone that may be in the storm's path - STAY SAFE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD

It was gorgeous here today... Sunny with a light breeze and 70 degrees! It was pretty yesterday too, and I had a friend from Indiana stop in with a truckload of wood! This weekend is in the running for weekend of the year!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

The wind is just howling here right now, supposed to go all night. High wind warning till 5am. I have a large maple that is rotten right down the middle, hope she holds up as it's my favorite shade tree. It would suck to have to turn it into bowl blanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> I had a friend from Indiana stop in with a truckload of wood!



I think the rules say something along the lines of "Pics, or it didn't happen."   And if the rules don't, they should!

You'd think a moderator would know better! What is this place coming to?!?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Duck, Greg - did you guys make it through ok ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai

Just saw on TV that the winter in Europe is going to be so cold. Guy said that he gets chills going up his spine just looking in the chart. 
Oh, i love that panic predictions about the end of the world and they always put some old guy on TV later and he says something like this " In all my lifetime i never seen cold, wind, rain younameit weather like this" .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Every generation is going to see they end of the world; one person at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Well - good news is that Greg was on early this morning after the tornadoes went through, and Duck was on this afternoon, so all is relatively well. Seems like we have a couple other Hoosiers here though. Jean everyone faired as well.


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Well - good news is that Greg was on early this morning after the tornadoes went through, and Duck was on this afternoon, so all is relatively well. Seems like we have a couple other Hoosiers here though. Jean everyone faired as well.


Yup, your stuck with me! I'm still here, lots of wind and the lights where flickering. Power out all over, traffic lights out all over as well. I only worked a half day at work due to one leg of power was out in our shop. I had a load of steel on the truck from friday and the cranes wouldn't work to unload it. I could not even get the doors open to get my truck out of the building. Oh well, I just called it a snow day!Went and worked the mower shop job instead, wrote up lots of generators for repair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Glad to hear it Greg. I guess I take it too much for granted that you'll be here no matter what. I've got to stop doing that. You're no longer invincible like we were when we were 20. Now we're 21 so we have to start using our brains over our brawn.

(been looking for a reason to use that smiley)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Sprung said:


> I think the rules say something along the lines of "Pics, or it didn't happen."   And if the rules don't, they should!
> 
> You'd think a moderator would know better! What is this place coming to?!?




Please forgive my oversight... I've never been very good at following rules! Here's a shot of my three year old daughter climbing on some of the slabs of cherry. They're leaning on a big old piece of silver maple that I picked up locally. There's a big ash slab that I've already processed into blanks and a smattering of smaller stuff not pictured. 

The guy who dropped this stuff off had taken the logs to a mill for slabbing. I gotta get hooked up with somebody local for processing logs... A few quick cuts with the chainsaw, and they're ready to throw on the lathe. That beats the hell out of doing the whole thing with a chainsaw!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950

CUTE daughter- looks like she is helpin dad!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> How's your weather treating you?


----------



## kweinert

Mine treated me pretty bad this morning - 2 1/2 hour commute, the first snow of the season here down at our altitude.

And it wasn't even really that much, maybe an inch or so.


----------



## Mike1950

14 this am was the low- I no like it!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> ...down at our altitude....



Ha that's funny. I had to look up Northglenn to see how far "down", down is. Over a mile high. I'm at nearly 600 feet and that's high enough for me. I like visiting the mountains but those higher altitudes don't agree with me long term. I guess you acclimate eventually though. I took the kids for summer vacation to Breckenridge in 2003 and by the end of the week I was still not used to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Single digits when I woke up this morning. It's still single digits right now. Currently 9. Windchill makes it -9. Got a little dusting of snow overnight - not much.

It's cold out there... At least it wasn't enough snow for me to even have to think about getting out a shovel...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Raining here, slight chance of some snow Friday night, highs in the 20's for the weekend. Gonna stay in the shop and get ready for my trip to nyc.


----------



## Mike1950

weatherman here lives in the basement- he must. They are calling for a low of 20 and it is already 24- I am betting low teens-clear and cold the rest of the week. BRRRR


----------



## kweinert

It's 13 now, going down to 6 tonight. Might hit 30 tomorrow.

Maybe.

:)


----------



## Sprung

Right now it's 3. Today's high was 19 and we got a little bit of snow this morning - just enough to make the roads slick and for people to drive stupid and cause accidents.

Tonight's low is -9. Tomorrow's high is 6.


----------



## sprucegum

We are getting that cold from the Midwest now 2" of snow last night 15 degrees with NW wind gusting to 50 mph. I got out of bed at 3 AM and stoked the boiler it is 72 in the house. Went out and turned the heat on in the shop think I will be there for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude

Copld and windy here in south eastern Massachusetts. My wife and I worked all day last Saturday clearing leaves. All we really had to do was wait for today! oooops


----------



## sprucegum

Patrude said:


> Copld and windy here in south eastern Massachusetts. My wife and I worked all day last Saturday clearing leaves. All we really had to do was wait for today! oooops


Just watched the weather report I guess New England is going to get hammered through Wed. I don't care I got plenty of wood and groceries the Segrams is running a little low however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

We had a heat wave today - it got up to 41 and was sunny. Was quite cold this morning, but started getting real nice around noon. And right now it's still above freezing!


----------



## Mike1950

high today was about 30


----------



## Kevin

I asked my wife to ask to get called off today if the patient count was low enough and thankfully they did call her off. I didn't want her driving home tomorrow on the slick roads. So we've just been lying in the sack watching the cowboys and now NE and Denver. Great day to just be lazy. I'm lovin it. Back to the game . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

A little colder than normal for this time of year 9 degrees at 5 AM then it dropped to 5 when the sun cam up. Weather man says it will hit 30 later today. I think I better bring in some more firewood my bin in the basement is getting empty fast in this weather.


----------



## Kevin

Someone told me that the Almanac says a wetter & colder than normal winter for north america. I didn't buy one this year because it's been so inaccurate the past 5 years, so I don't know if that's what it really says. I suspect it's been less accurate than its self-inflated reputation of "80 to 85% accurate" and most of us have heard that claim thrown all around, but I tracked it down and what FA actually said was _“...many longtime Almanac followers claim that our forecasts are 80% to 85% accurate.”_. Oh dear, that's a LOT different. That's like saying _"One of my FBE customers claims that working with *my* FBE cured his arthritis!" _

Here's an *interesting article* on the subject.


----------



## Blueglass

High of 52 in sunny Central Florida. Feels great to me everybody else is complaining though. I guess those years of construction during winter in the mountains of North Carolina had an effect. I love cool weather!


----------



## Kevin

Les what happens when y'all have a hurricane? I looked up Merritt Island and it says the altitude is 3 feet. You can't hang around there when a hurricane comes can you? Seems like a large passing tanker could swamp the island!


----------



## sprucegum

Pretty much a rerun of yesterday only 5 degrees colder it dropped to 0 when the sun came up, at least the black flies are not biting.


----------



## Mike1950

how is the weather treating me--BAD supposed to see low single digits this week for a while- I no like!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueglass

Kevin said:


> Les what happens when y'all have a hurricane? I looked up Merritt Island and it says the altitude is 3 feet. You can't hang around there when a hurricane comes can you? Seems like a large passing tanker could swamp the island!



We live about 3 miles from Kennedy Space Center. Apparently it was built there because storms don't seem to hit here. That said if it is big enough I run like hell! I was never afraid until Andrew hit Miami. I was down in the Keys were I grew up. It was beautiful down there through the whole storm. A week later I went to MIA and I'll never stay for anything over a cat 2 again!

I guess Cocoa Beach keeps the Tankers and Cruise ships from swamping us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

We only have today and tomorrow before Texas is wiped off the map by Old Man Winter. It's been nice knowing y'all . . . .


----------



## kweinert

56 today (down to 33 at the moment), 15 tomorrow, works up to 20 on Saturday. Plenty of snow (well, 6" or so down here) to go with it. I-70 is already closed because of accidents blocking the tunnel.

Gonna be too cold to do much out in the shop, still working on how we're going to add some heat out there.


----------



## Sprung

This is what's coming for us.

And this sums up what the temps will be doing for us the rest of the week:



 

What that picture doesn't tell you is the wind will be giving us windchills down to -30 to -40 later this week.

We got snow Sunday into Monday. It's going to start snowing again very soon, and since it's the light powdery stuff and the wind will be picking up, it'll be cold and blizzard conditions.


----------



## Kevin

The hospital where my wife works is saying they'll be putting nurses and doctors that commute, in the hotel next to the hospital this weekend. I hope it doesn't actually get that bad. It was 81 yesterday when I was logging - this morning at 5:35 it was 34. Tonight it's gonna get down to 21 - that's a 60 degree swing. Friday night they're calling for possibly 12. Say that out loud. TWELVE DEGREES. I know some of y'all have a it worse but 12 degrees - Why do I live so far north!


----------



## Mike1950

15 here


----------



## kweinert

The thermometer in the car on the way in to work read -2. It's supposed to get up to 8 today. 17 tomorrow.


----------



## Sprung

-2 here right now. Windchill is -27. At least the sun is out and it's no longer snowing! Going to have to do round 3 of clearing snow later after the plows go through and fill the end of my driveway with compacted snow. Also have a few snow drifts to clear off the sidewalk and the walk between the house and the garage.

Sun dogs this morning.


----------



## Mike1950

Kinda looks pretty!!! I have a friend in Great falls- he said it was -20 this AM. If you look up coldest spot in the US- you will find Rogers pass -70 is the record for CONUS. just to the west of Great falls.


----------



## Sprung

Coldest I've experienced yet is -30. Coldest windchill about -50. We're looking at -14 for tonight's low, and about -20 for the low Friday and Saturday nights, not including windchill. Couldn't imagine -70! I'd love to make it up to the Great Falls area someday, though not in winter. Right now it's looking like I'll be down the road from there in Helena for a conference in April.


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Coldest I've experienced yet is -30. Coldest windchill about -50. We're looking at -14 for tonight's low, and about -20 for the low Friday and Saturday nights, not including windchill. Couldn't imagine -70! I'd love to make it up to the Great Falls area someday, though not in winter. Right now it's looking like I'll be down the road from there in Helena for a conference in April.



My Gramps, Great gramps and Great Great gramps were from the helena area. Great falls is cool- you still can kinda see the Great falls of the Missourri River and just downstream there is a little park that boasts the shortest river in the world. A GIANT spring pops up and travels a couple hundred feet to the river. Water is always 50-55 degrees. Pretty cool- see it if you are there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Will definitely try to head up and see. I usually have a day to a day and a half free after this conference before I have to drive home, and I'll have my family with me. It would give us something to see and do.


----------



## Mike1950

If the weather is good go up McDonald pass right outside of helena- Lots of elk. You also will go right by the Broadwater inn- or the park Trees and fountain that are left. It was one of the fancy hotels that the Railroads built- earthquake destroyed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

9 degrees- supposed to get wind tonight- wind chill up to -20
Next tuesday we will get in the 30's it will feel warm enough for nude sunbathing after this BS weather. Where the hell is global warming when ya really need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kweinert

We're supposed to get above freezing next Wednesday. Tied the -15 overnight low Wednesday night, only got down to -13 last night - missed the record by 4 degrees. Snow again this weekend.

Really puts a crimp in getting Christmas presents done. Have fire up the propane heater and open the door part way. That heater breathes a lot more oxygen than I do and it's just not a good idea to run out of that stuff.


----------



## BarbS

I'm in the same boat, Ken. Not below zero, but 11º low, m-a-y-b-e up to 20º high for the next few days. I can dress for it in the shop, with one heater going, but it takes hours to warm up in there and I can't hold onto the steel tools! It's put a real crimp in my last minute plans for gifts, too. Not really worth trying to do. My only consolation is, Dec. 21 is the solstice, shortest day, so it's all going to get better from there on, I figure!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Final Strut

We have a wind chill of -9 right now with no hope of warming up to much. It would take way to much kerosene to heat the shop today so I am staying in where it is warm. They are calling for 2-5 inches of snow for Sunday. People were starting to freak out about it yesterday already. 2-5 is nothing. Back up north where we moved from we didn't start getting concerned until there was 8" or better on the ground. It is amazing what a difference moving 2 1/2 hours south makes.


----------



## rdnkmedic

80 degrees. Partly cloudy. May get a thunderstorm here later. Shorts and flip flop weather. If it keeps up I will have to cut the grass in a week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

Raining and miserable in Mississippi and trying to fix cell tower circuits in it. Ahhhhhhhh ready to go home.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lows in the teens here tonight, 20's for high tomorrow. Who cares, LOL, I have a basement shop and winter time is shop time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

4 oclock- 14 degrees and 10-20 mile winds- it is damn cold............. I do not like it.........


----------



## Sprung

-15, windchill -38. BRRRR!


----------



## rdnkmedic

Wow, I can't imagine living in that.


----------



## Kevin

We're iced in now for 2 days. No phone just got internet back. This is hell. Icy, cold, miserable, hell. I hate, detest, loathe . . . . no words are sufficient to describe my utter disdain for weather like this. Even just feeding the dogs takes a major feat of courage. Their gates cannot be opened without taking a sledge to them, to bust off the ice. Slipping and falling numerous time is unavoidable. People who choose to live in places like this of their own freewill, where it happens for months on end are clinically insane and cannot be trusted.

Enough bitching and moaning I've got to get out of here - we're having our annual community volleyball tournament today and I need to get my swim trunks out of the dryer . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

rdnkmedic said:


> Wow, I can't imagine living in that.



Can always put more layers on. There's only so many layers you can take off before getting into trouble.

I am not a fan of temps this cold either, but I have learned how to properly layer clothes for the cold weather.

What I can't stand is the heat. Even 80 is too hot for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic

It was 80 here all week. You would have been miserable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm with you Matt, I can't take the heat anymore, but I can put more clothes on to be warm. Besides when it's cold outside I go to the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

A good stretch of below zero weather takes care of a lot of problems. Many undesirable insect larva are killed, most poisonous snakes cant survive, and many of the city folks that moved here to embrace country life go back to the city.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Raining and miserable in Mississippi and trying to fix cell tower circuits in it. Ahhhhhhhh ready to go home.



See what you can do to get our landline fixed Tony. Been out for 2 days. I didn't think ahead to get my welder in position and the power cable ready to hook to the box in case we lose power, so I am working on freeing the tractor from the ice encrusted chains and un boomed so I can get it off the trailer, so I can maybe get the welder pulled over to the house. I didn't take this ice storm serious enough and now will be doing all this in this terrible weather when I could have done it in 80 degree weather. I would never make it up north. I am aboiut thawed out enough to get back out there but this is going to take all day to get done. Of course we will not lose power unless I don't do it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> See what you can do to get our landline fixed Tony. Been out for 2 days. I didn't think ahead to get my welder in position and the power cable ready to hook to the box in case we lose power, so I am working on freeing the tractor from the ice encrusted chains and un boomed so I can get it off the trailer, so I can maybe get the welder pulled over to the house. I didn't take this ice storm serious enough and now will be doing all this in this terrible weather when I could have done it in 80 degree weather. I would never make it up north. I am aboiut thawed out enough to get back out there but this is going to take all day to get done. Of course we will not lose power unless I don't do it.


From what I hear about the ice there may be some phones out for a while


----------



## BarbS

I feel for you, Kevin. Sounds like you guys have it much worse down there than we do up here! We prepare for winter... pipes, cars, etc. and rarely have power outages. Sorry you have to struggle so, and hope it's over soon.
And, my Tarheel, George says, "Ask him, 'Why don't you move South then?' heh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Hey it is 8 outside- 70 in shop though...........


----------



## Kevin

BarbS said:


> I feel for you, Kevin. Sounds like you guys have it much worse down there than we do up here! We prepare for winter... pipes, cars, etc. and rarely have power outages. Sorry you have to struggle so, and hope it's over soon.
> And, my Tarheel, George says, "Ask him, 'Why don't you move South then?' heh.



Thanks Barb. I usually prepare better than this too but this one blindsided us. My fault. I just finally got the welder and everything all set so now for sure the power will not fail. And tell George about moving south, my wife was sick of hearing it from me every winter but last night she actually started talking about it seriously. It makes me happy to see progress but we have parents at the age where we cannot with a clear conscious actually move full time yet. It's nice to dream about it though and maybe one day . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

18 degrees and headed to the shop. Kevin - you are such a generous and giving kinda guy - you sent your ice up here... You shouldn't have... REALLY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Scott, I'll take that ice you've got, but only if I can have your warmer temp too!

-15 right now with a windchill of -38...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Scott, I'll take that ice you've got, but only if I can have your warmer temp too!
> 
> -15 right now with a windchill of -38...




-38 - BBBBBRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

OK - I'll shut up and deal with what I have! LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Our neck of the woods is still covered in a sheet of solid ice. The main roads are in good shape now but not side roads esepcially our rural kind. I had to go to a neighboring town to get a motor coupler yesterday from an appliance guy, to fix our washing machine and the guy lives off the main road and over a rr track. I got close to his house but couldn't quite make it, and thought I was not going to get out of there. Of course since I never carry my cell phone I would have had to walk out over the slippery ice. Maybe I would have fell into that deep ravine I had to cross and ended being found like hatchet Jack. 





Gonna give it another go today after it has thawed a little more and hopefully turned a little mushy down that road. Momma Kev likes to do wash here at the house. If she has to go to the washateria that might spell trouble for me . . .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodintyuuu

sounds like a pretty high class problem to me kevin, mamma cl thinks the crick out back is the bomb . Nah i feel your pain man cl


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jeremiah Johnson, great movie, saw it in the theater when I was a kid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

I did not think we would get much from the storm coming from the west but as luck would have it a Noreaster came up the coast and got mixed in. We have a foot so far, pretty light stuff not too hard to plow. This is a money storm for us, the snowmobile trails open tomorrow and the local ski area has been open for a couple of weeks with man made snow, this storm is frosting on the cake for them. My son has 5 plow trucks that will be busy for a couple of days. It will also be a help to the timber harvest guys if we don't get too much more. I guess if you don't like to play in the snow or it does not put money in your pocket this is not a good place to be in the winter. I don't play in it much anymore and I don't get much financial benefit, still like to see it snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

No snow here-36 at 6 AM- our normal winter weather..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> Jeremiah Johnson, great movie, saw it in the theater when I was a kid.


One of my best friends in tech school went to it at least a dozen times and for a while we thought he might quit school to become a mountain man.


----------



## sprucegum

Mike1950 said:


> No snow here-36 at 6 AM- our normal winter weather..........


-36 now that will wake you up when you walk out the door. Very rarely gets that cold here.


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> -36 now that will wake you up when you walk out the door. Very rarely gets that cold here.



nope just 36

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snowing here still, the light powdery kind, got about 4" yesterday. I did the snow last night and it's still snowing so I might do it again tonight. Kinda fun playing with the snow blower.


----------



## Sprung

We've had a little bit of flurries each day for the last few days, including today so far. Going to fire up the snowblower in a little bit and hope it works. I'll probably have my dad help me go through it in the spring and get it back into good condition. The previous owner(s) didn't take good care of it - glad I got it given to me. But, for now it at least runs and some of the time I can even get the self propel to work.

Right now it's -6 with a windchill of -24. Will be wearing a couple layers to shovel and run the snowblower. Tomorrow it's supposed to get above freezing. Sounds nice, but since it's only one day above freezing, all it will do is start melting things and make everything icy once it freezes. Our roads right now in town are completely covered in compacted snow and ice. By Tuesday morning, with a little bit of melting on Monday, the roads in town will be all ice. As much as I'm looking forward to a little bit of warmth, it would probably be better for us if it didn't get that warm tomorrow.


----------



## Gdurfey

Went to a buddies shop yesterday up the hill another few thousand feet elevation yesterday. Stayed pretty close to the fire, but compared to a week ago, it was a regular heat wave. Went back today and it was the warmest 40 that I have ever felt! Supposed to be nice for another couple days and then we get the crud eastern wash already has I think.


----------



## sprucegum

The whole NE is below 0 this morning. Cold, clear, calm, the full moon was a sight to see before sunrise this morning. Been watching the local news and weather, looks like a bunch of school closing because of the cold. I don't ever recall the schools closing because of cold when I was in school. The first few years the school house was heated with a Sam Daniels wood furnace in the corner of the room. Now all they need to do is flip a switch to be warm, I think the administrators and teachers want a day off to finish Christmas shopping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

And I'm stuck here in the office with the temps in the mid 60s today. Yes, Fahrenheit and yes, above zero. :)


----------



## sprucegum

Now this is my kind of logging weather got up to 5 above this afternoon and started snowing not a mosquito bite all afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been raining here for 3 days, most of the snow is melted, still raining. We have a winter storm warning up for tonight, ICE STORM! Might be a bad one, they are calling for 1/4" to 1/2" of ice, gonna be hard on the tree's and power lines. So tomorrow I stay home and play in the shop........if we have power?.................


----------



## Kenbo

They are calling for a major ice storm for us as well. We got some ice last night but nothing in comparison to what they say is going to hit us tonight. Sounds like we may be out of power for a while if that happens. I hope not, because I was planning a full day shop visit tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Turned the A/C back on this morning...getting too warm and humid!!


----------



## Sprung

-20 with a windchill of -43. Today's high is -13. Yup, it's COLD out there...


----------



## Mike1950

38 at 7 AM it's a heat wave. matt you be careful- that is cold!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> -20 with a windchill of -43. Today's high is -13. Yup, it's COLD out there...


If you don't mind please keep that weather in ND instead of sending it east like you did the last batch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

We've warmed up. Only -17 right now with a windchill of -32...



Mike1950 said:


> matt you be careful- that is cold!!!!



Yes it is! Keeping my time outside to a minimum today. Vehicle gave me a hard time starting this morning. It was like, "You want me to do WHAT?!?! It's too cold to make me do that!" But, it started - and with a 7 year old battery at that! (I keep wondering when that battery will die, but it simply hasn't yet.)



sprucegum said:


> If you don't mind please keep that weather in ND instead of sending it east like you did the last batch.



I make no guarantees! I don't want it this cold either - it's colder than normal. Usually this depth of cold we experience the last part of January through the end of February. If it's this cold now, what's those weeks going to be like?!?! (I'm almost scared to find out...)


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Turned the A/C back on this morning...getting too warm and humid!!


Crap what the heck happened? Got down to 37° last night - 'bout froze to death!!


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> Crap what the heck happened? Got down to 37° last night - 'bout froze to death!!



37? That's pretty much t-shirt weather!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Don't know the temp, but it is perfect here.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> -20 with a windchill of -43. Today's high is -13. Yup, it's COLD out there...


I was offered a job there driving a truck and would have had to relocate. And those temps are why I said "oh he** no" LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> 37? That's pretty much t-shirt weather!


That is about what it is here today been outside quite a bit putting some wood in the cellar to feed the furnace while it is warm. Just good sweatshirt weather for me. Dropping fast though guess your ND weather is getting here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> I was offered a job there driving a truck and would have had to relocate. And those temps are why I said "oh he** no" LOL


When it gets that cold the truck mechanics get rich changing fuel filters and selling conditioner to the southern truckers that freeze up on the interstate. They fill up with summer fuel further south and the rig quits running at those temps. They earn some of that money though, nothing like the feel of ice cold diesel on your fingers on a cold moonlit night .


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have been in those below zero temps in a big rig, I never shut the truck off for fear of freezing to death. Spent many a night in a parking lot somewhere praying the truck would stay running. I will always remember how cold my mattress would get as there was nothing between it and the outside basically.


----------



## Sprung

A friend had this posted on Facebook. Don't know where he got it from. It's only a slight exaggeration. I know someone who doesn't wear a coat until it gets "cold". For him, that's about -20 or -25. Yes, I have seen him go places and walk around outside in short sleeves when it's been -15 and -20! (I do think he's crazy for that!)


----------



## Sprung

And another friend had this as her status on Facebook:

It's so cold today I just saw a democrat with his hands in his own pockets.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Hit 40 yesterday! Was quite nice outside. I opened some windows in the basement while I was down there working in the shop and enjoyed the fresh air quite a bit. (It also doubled to vent as I was spraying lacquer on a couple projects on the other end of the basement while I had the house to myself.)

Only bad thing about it getting to be that warm is everything starts melting and now it's all ice. All the sidewalks are going to pretty much be skating rinks...

Today's high is projected to be 23. Then it's going to get cold - real cold.

Tonight's low is forecast to be -21. Tomorrow's high -10. Yikes! It's going to feel extra cold after a couple of nice days...


----------



## rdnkmedic

It's cold here too Sprung. 40 and raining. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Brink

I'm liking this.


----------



## woodtickgreg

John, your gonna get what we got, only more of it I think.


----------



## davidgiul

Stepped out of my shop the other day and was greeted by this. 



 


Oh yea the temp. has been in the upper 70's with a slight breeze. Has been a little wet. OK I will stop now.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike1950

davidgiul said:


> Stepped out of my shop the other day and was greeted by this. Oh yea the temp. has been in the upper 70's with a slight breeze. Has been a little wet. OK I will stop now.




No wonder you have been gone- everything is upside down on your side of the planet.  Cool pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

For those of you that are freezing your Keisters off- Kathie likes to look at these pictures this time of year- planning her garden and dreaming of warmer weather that is just around the corner.



 

now doesn't that warm ya up !!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> warmer weather that is just around the corner.



3 to 4 months away is NOT just around the corner!!!  (But, then again, I do pretty much live in the Arctic... Or at least close enough...)

That sure is a really nice looking garden!


----------



## Mike1950

Sh


Sprung said:


> 3 to 4 months away is NOT just around the corner!!!  (But, then again, I do pretty much live in the Arctic... Or at least close enough...)
> 
> That sure is a really nice looking garden!


e loves her garden- 3 or 4 months and my middle name changes to "Digger"  PS the days are getting longer- we are turning towards the sun...........


----------



## Sprung

The fact that the days are getting long is a wonderful thing! So little daylight this time of year... I always like the really long days of summer.

Katy doesn't plant much, but I usually get an exemption from helping her plant things - allergies. My allergies have gotten so bad, that I can't even mow the lawn or help plant anything without needing almost 2 days and a lot of allergy pills to recover. I used to love mowing the lawn when I was younger and don't like the fact that my allergies prevent me from being able to do so now.


----------



## Sprung

The freezing rain has started. Supposed to switch to snow later and be accompanied by high winds and give us a blizzard.

They're saying that will be followed by temps that will get down to -20 and -30 by Sunday, with windchills down to -50 and -60.

Trying to get enough done at work this afternoon (normally my day off) so that, barring an emergency, I don't have to go outside tomorrow!


----------



## woodtickgreg

They are predicting a winter storm for us as well, probably your storm coming this way. 8 to 12 inches of snow followed by a couple of days of sub zero temps. It is just crazy at the part time job selling snow blowers, parts, and writing service repair orders. We just got dug out of the last snow storm. Good news is I got my remote start for my truck installed today! Snow is supposed to start Saturday night and then snow all day Sunday. I think I'll spend the whole day in the shop Sunday and then just do the snow at the end of the day before bed.


----------



## Mike1950

34 and absolutely no snow. we are supposed to get cold tonight 24 above zero.


----------



## Kenbo

I've had enough of the ice storms and the snow and the bitter cold. Is it time to put my soft top on my Jeep yet?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> I've had enough of the ice storms and the snow and the bitter cold. Is it time to put my soft top on my Jeep yet?



Go ahead- just get much darker glasses...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Here's mine - could be better . . . .



 


But it could be worse too . . . here's the current and forecast for Yakutsk Russia in Siberia . . 





Those temps are Fahrenheit . . . .


----------



## BarbS

Siberia - I know people Live there, but How?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

BarbS said:


> Siberia - I know people Live there, but How?



They have a residency program known as "gulags". Your free one-way transportation is paid for by the state.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

oh yeah, That. No thank you!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin- funny - well probably not for you but you have been colder this winter then we have. have your temps been unusually low, M


----------



## Kevin

Hard to say Mike - our winters in north Texas are colder than most people in other states think. Even Texans further south that don't spend much time here, but finally have to come up here for whatever reason are often surprised to see how cold it gets. I'd say yes this one is colder than norm. Since I moved back here in '86 most Christmas days have been warn and even still swatting skeeters some years. But there have also been a few outrageously cold ones too. Used to it didn't bother me much, but I have come to loathe winters in north Texas - unless they're mild ones. The mild ones seem to be getting much more infrequent. Global warming and all. So you say you have a guest house I can come north for the winter?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Hard to say Mike - our winters in north Texas are colder than most people in other states think. Even Texans further south that don't spend much time here, but finally have to come up here for whatever reason are often surprised to see how cold it gets. I'd say yes this one is colder than norm. Since I moved back here in '86 most Christmas days have been warn and even still swatting skeeters some years. But there have also been a few outrageously cold ones too. Used to it didn't bother me much, but I have come to loathe winters in north Texas - unless they're mild ones. The mild ones seem to be getting much more infrequent. Global warming and all. So you say you have a guest house I can come north for the winter?




Are ya good with a broom and snow shovel!!


----------



## Kevin

I have a license for broom operator but I flunked the snow shovel test every time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I have a license for broom operator but I flunked the snow shovel test every time.


 I sorta figured that.......... Stay warm buddy .


----------



## BrentWin

We're expecting 6-8" of snow and a low tonight of -10. We joined the SEC so we wouldn't have to deal with this winter crap.


----------



## Final Strut

Right now the temp is 0 with a wind chill of -19 and the temp is slowly dropping. we are supposed to -22 tonight without the wind chill. They canceled school for tomorrow yesterday morning already. I am a born and raised Wisconsinite and we get this kind of cold snap every year for at least a week. Tomorrow marks the start of week two of below zero temps. with yesterday being the only day that the wind chills stayed well above zero and it felt like 50 in the spring. Stay warm all.


----------



## Kevin

ALL MEMBERS please take a look at *this poll* and answer if it applies to you. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Molokai

Here in Croatia we have temperatures up to 60 f.
I just want winter to finally come and kill all those mosquitoes....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

-20F and windy... Windchill is -51F right now... Haven't left the house since last night. Church was cancelled this morning because of the cold (because there are those little old ladies who would still go out when they shouldn't...)

Hoping my vehicle starts in the morning...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

drove across the state yesterday perfectly clear could see Raineer from 150 miles away- beautiful in the sunset. woke up - got trailer and truck loaded- well maybe just a bit overloaded and drove 350 miles back. 2 days in a row- clear on the coast is rare - at least for us. Almost no snow on the pass- very dry winter so far. I have seen 20' snow berms on the pass this time of year. highs in 40's and lows in high 20's. I am tired..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been snowing here all day, supposed to snow all night as well, the high will be in the am of 13 deg. Then the bottom falls out the next couple of days, wind chills 20 to 30 below or more, high Tuesday may be 1 degree. All the schools are closed for a couple of days due to the dangerous low temps. Right now I am going out to blow the snow so maybe I can get out and go to work in the am. If they send me anywhere with the work truck tomorrow I will not shut the diesel off, she'll run all day. I don't mind the cold or snow but below zero temps is just ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I just got in from feeding the dogs for the second time today. Just figured they needed it. Made them some hot rice mixed with pulled pig and dry protien with lots of warm water. They came out of their hides and devoured it. It's very cold here outside temp is 21 headed for 12 or lower. But the wind was howling at gusts up to 37 the vane said. That's COLD!!! I kid around a lot about it but I swear this was pure torture to me. My ears are still burnt and the insides of them feel lik popcorn exploding. I will never understand how people like this shite. It's just absolute hell to me. 

Dogs are fed again though and happy. These are Shiloh Shepherds and supposed to be able to take cold and they do, but even they seemed humbled tonight. I am inside again and . . . . . very happy to have survived it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I just got in from feeding the dogs for the second time today. Just figured they needed it. Made them some hot rice mixed with pulled pig and dry protien with lots of warm water. They came out of their hides and devoured it. It's very cold here outside temp is 21 headed for 12 or lower. But the wind was howling at gusts up to 37 the vane said. That's COLD!!! I kid around a lot about it but I swear this was pure torture to me. My ears are still burnt and the insides of them feel lik popcorn exploding. I will never understand how people like this shite. It's just absolute hell to me.
> 
> Dogs are fed again though and happy. These are Shiloh Shepherds and supposed to be able to take cold and they do, but even they seemed humbled tonight. I am inside again and . . . . . very happy to have survived it.



You need a hat like mine. leather with rabbit fur lining- I may look like a lunatic in it but my big ears never get cold. It is my hat for people like me that are whips in the cold. I will picture it tomorrow. Ya gotta promise you won't laugh and hurt my delicate little feelins!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

It probably looks like the hat my dad gave me when he made me a fisherman, right after we got back from Japan. We called it the kamikaze hat. It probably was one for real come to think of it. It sure was warm.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> It probably looks like the hat my dad gave me when he made me a fisherman, right after we got back from Japan. We called it the kamikaze hat. It probably was one for real come to think of it. It sure was warm.



Yes it is a Kamikaze type hat - I wear it when I have to use the snowblower- warmest hat I have ever had.......  need to keep all their parts warm...........


----------



## woodtickgreg

Elmer fudd hat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Elmer fudd hat!



Wuts up Doc!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Supposed to be 11 at my house tonight. Brutal. Worst part is Melanie works at night. No snugglin' to get warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

rdnkmedic said:


> Supposed to be 11 at my house tonight. Brutal. Worst part is Melanie works at night. No snugglin' to get warm.


 Supposed to be 26 here tonight last night it was 17. Crazy that is warmer here then there. Be careful- you are not used to it. Keep your water running a bit tonight- I bet your house is not as well insulated for it either.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Mike1950 said:


> Supposed to be 26 here tonight last night it was 17. Crazy that is warmer here then there. Be careful- you are not used to it. Keep your water running a bit tonight- I bet your house is not as well insulated for it either.


 
You are correct, sir. We don't build for those temps. Only thing that will keep me warm tonight is Auburn winning the National Championship. War Eagle!

Water is running, high of 31 today. Also a 150 watt heat lamp hanging in the pump house to keep the well warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Woke up to -20 with a wind chill of -49. I need to go out and start my car soon so I can be to work by 1:00 and start my wife's Suburban so she can get our oldest to a Dr. appointment at 1:30. I just checked and the temp is up to -17 and the wind chill is up to -37. This is the coldest it has gotten since we bought the suburban almost 4 years ago. I didn't plug it in last night because I hate how much electricity the block heater suck and I am kind of curious to see how well it will start without it. I hope it doesn't come back to bit me in the backside.


----------



## Mike1950

I used to use a little propane stove to heat up a datsun I had when it got cold-20 minutes under the oil pan and she was good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

My F350 won't start in cold weather without being plugged in for at least an hour first. The sawmill won't start at all because the operator refuses to work in less than balmy temperatures. Last night our pipes froze - have no clue where. Got down to 12 so wherever a critter removed the insulation will probably be a leak when it finally gets back above freezing sometime tomorrow. Oh the joys of crawling under a house fixing busted pipes in winter. Thought I had that base covered. Just another wonderful joyous winter experience.


----------



## Final Strut

I have been a GM man my whole life with the occasional Mopar in the mix and I just had a reminder why. My little p.o.s. '94 Saturn fired up on the third role over and my wife's Suburban fired on the fourth. Ohhh the reliability of a GM vehicle. Man I love Wisconsin. Oh and I just got a message that schools are closed tomorrow because of the cold.


----------



## Mike1950

Bummer- plumbing upside down is no fun............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Bummer- plumbing upside down is no fun............



I'm trying to get my head right about it. Maybe I'll get super duper lucky and no cracks. Nawww, 12 degrees is cold enough to make cracks. I'll have cracks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm trying to get my head right about it. Maybe I'll get super duper lucky and no cracks. Nawww, 12 degrees is cold enough to make cracks. I'll have cracks.




Copper pipe- yes- galv- maybe not.


----------



## Kevin

I would not use galv pipe for drinking water. Half the house is PEX which is not supposed to crack (expands like mad) but it's the fittings that can. The older half is PVC SCH 40. That might be the problem. Funny thing is I been in single digits before and no problem, so like i said I think a critter got in there somehow and used some insulation to build a little condo somewhere.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got home from work, temp in the truck said -6, going to -13 tonight with a -42 wind chill. temp tomorrow? there won't be one high is zero!


----------



## Kevin

We're getting back down to 12 I bet. High today was supposed to be 29 but it climbed up to 31.7 - I was hoping it would get above 32 for at least an hour to let the pipe catastrophe go ahead and unfold but it never got above 31.7


----------



## BrentWin

Kevin said:


> We're getting back down to 12 I bet. High today was supposed to be 29 but it climbed up to 31.7 - I was hoping it would get above 32 for at least an hour to let the pipe catastrophe go ahead and unfold but it never got above 31.7


 
31 should be enough to get the pipes to thaw under the house. Even if you can get a little trickle thru a faucet, leave it on and the flow will thaw the pipe. If you get it open, leave the faucet cracked open just to let a little tiny stream and it won't refreeze this evening. Hope this helps.

Brent


----------



## Kevin

I'm pretty well schooled in this Brent unfortunately lol. The pipes didn't thaw. Will not do so until tomorrow now.


----------



## BrentWin

That sucks!


----------



## Kevin

We have plenty of water. We can do everything including using the plumbing and even wash clothes. I have plenty of potable and utility water stored for when power goes down and we don't want to run the generator except to power the well to charge the bladder. Thankfully we have p[ower so everything is pretty much business as usual. I just dread crawling under there playing Bubba the plumber in the cold weather. I need to find my plumber pants, the ones low cut in the back so my butt can hang out. If your butt isn't hanging out when you plumb, your glue joints will fail. . . .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink

I guess that's a crack you can't fix.

Unless you use a needle and thread.

Doc, Kevin needs help with this.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BrentWin

Well, look at the bright side. It will be to cold for snakes under the house.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

I'm afr


Brink said:


> I guess that's a crack you can't fix.
> 
> Unless you use a needle and thread.
> 
> Doc, Kevin needs help with this.



I'm afraid that's the kind of thing that can't be unseen... Even the mental picture is likely to haunt me for years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

36 and the pipes still froze solid. I guess when you consider even an ice cube lying on the ground out in the sun in 36 degree weather will still be an ice cube tomorrow just a little smaller, the ice inside the insulated pipes will take a while to unfreeze. Of course all I need is just enough of a thaw to get the flow going and it will melt the rest quickly, but takes a while I guess.

Praying to the big butt hanging out of the Levi's in the sky for no busted pipes . . . .


----------



## sprucegum

Guess if i'm going to be cold I would rather be in cold country. We just naturally assume any water pipe not in a heated basement or buried at least 4' deep is going to freeze. I thawed the plumbing under a mobile home one time by removing a piece of the skirting and pointing a 100,000 btu salamander heater at the hole for half a day. We updated the fire insurance policy before we started fortunately we did not have to file a claim.


----------



## Kevin

I actually did that once too Dave. Not here at our house, but to someone else's double wide trailer - there wasn't a stick of insulation anywhere under that thing.. I didn't really want to do it either because I was afraid of a fire but he insisted so we gathered together as many fire extinguishers as possible and the next door neighbor's water hose and cranked it up. I vented the other side of the trailer house slightly and that seemed to work much better than having just the opening at the heater. It didn't take long to get the busted pipe identified either. It started spraying about half an hour after we vented the other side.

I'm not interested in doing that to my little cabin. I'm about ready to throw the switch on the well pump again and see what gives . . . . .


----------



## sprucegum

There are guys here that make a business of thawing pipes in the winter. In the old days when everything was iron or copper they used electric welders. They just hook one lead at the curb stop or well head and the other inside the house and crank up the amperage. Sometimes something got fried that was not supposed to. Now most of them disconnect the pipe and feed a smaller pile inside with warm water pumped through the small pipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

todays burn pile do i need say more cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

The verdict is in - busted pipes a plenty. Not sure how extensive yet because I could never get pressure to the house. I have some repairs to do to the well house first before I can even pressurize the house and see how bad it is underneath there. Assuming the worst. Hoping for the least worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bummer!! My well house when I lived in the country was a buried extra large freezer with the bottom cut out of it. I am a cheap bas.... and it was free- insulated and even had a lock on the door. Had a little light bulb that I turned on when the weather got really cold.


----------



## sprucegum

Is it my imagination or is there a hole in that woodshed roof?


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> The verdict is in - busted pipes a plenty. Not sure how extensive yet because I could never get pressure to the house. I have some repairs to do to the well house first before I can even pressurize the house and see how bad it is underneath there. Assuming the worst. Hoping for the least worse.


Dang I hate fixing leaks. At least it is plastic and you don't have to get all the water out before you can solder it I love pex.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> The verdict is in - busted pipes a plenty. Not sure how extensive yet because I could never get pressure to the house. I have some repairs to do to the well house first before I can even pressurize the house and see how bad it is underneath there. Assuming the worst. Hoping for the least worse.


That's not good.


----------



## Kevin

Mike my well house is a 1.5 story guest loft I started this late fall but never finished (nor insulated). I had the pipes insulated but the 12 degree and 30 MPH gusts were just too much I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> ... I love pex.



I love it too I'll never use anything else for most applications. I doubt any of the PEX line busted and hopefully none of the fittings since the ice had room to expand into the tubing. I gues where it could bust a fitting is where there's a really short run of tubing and several fittings in close proximity but I don't recall having anything like that, even though at the time I plumbed the addition I wasn't thinking of terms of a deep freeze like this. I figured by insulating everything I'd be fine, but I seem to have had a freeze of inexplicable consequence.


----------



## HomeBody

The Alberta Clipper hit us Sunday. Wind, snow, temps falling fast. We were okay until 1:30 am when the power went out. Temp -18°F at dawn. Moved out to the family room with a propane fireplace. Power was out 30 hrs., came on Tue. morn. Cold side water was frozen. Found out where and thawed it out, no breaks. Glad I have a basement and not a crawlspace. Back to normal now but seriously considering buying a Generac generator. Gary


----------



## Sprung

Blizzard today. We got a couple inches of light, fluffy snow yesterday. Early this morning the wind moved in. About 35MPH, gusting up to almost 50MPH.

Temps have been dropping all day. Was +18F when I left the house this morning. Tonight's low is expected to be about -20F, with a high tomorrow of about -15F, back down to -20F Monday night.

Screen shot of the current ND road report map. Solid red means closed, broken red means no travel advised. Good thing I don't have to leave the house again today. Bad thing is I'm supposed to drive to SD tomorrow. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Matt, I keep getting this offer to drive a truck for the frackers for really good money. Then I see stuff like this and say NO WAY! LOL We get what you get a day or so later, then Scott gets it after us.


----------



## Sprung

The reality is that it isn't all that bad out here. The wind is the worst part - and that's what took me the longest to get used to. I grew up in Bay City, MI - less than 2 hours north of you - and the wind that is so common out here I remember as a rare occurrence there. On a cold day, it just whips right through you and straight to the bone. Layers of clothes definitely help, but on the coldest of days, not so much.

If I was in your position and had offers to drive truck out in oil country in ND, I probably wouldn't do it simply because of the traffic. The infrastructure out where the oil boom is happening simply hasn't caught up with current needs. Every time I'm out that way the traffic is just horrible - even even worse once you get off of I-94. Of course, you're used to driving in the Detroit area. I know someone who's cousin waited 45 minutes once to make a right turn onto a highway because the traffic was so constant. That's probably an extreme case, but it would still make me think twice about spending much time out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Snow today......lots of snow. 'nuff said


----------



## DKMD

Mid 60's today, but stupid cold tomorrow... We've been on a weird cycle where the weekends have been in the 60's with freezing temps on the weekdays.


----------



## woodtickgreg

DKMD said:


> Mid 60's today, but stupid cold tomorrow... We've been on a weird cycle where the weekends have been in the 60's with freezing temps on the weekdays.


I'd take that!


----------



## myingling

- 13 with a - 30 wind chill ,,,,,,,,,,,, Man I hope that ground hog (Punxsutawney Phil) does not see his shadow this weekend LOL,,,early spring


----------



## Blueglass

Gorgeous here in Merritt Island. Just a hint of cool in the air. My favorite kind of weather.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going down to minus one tonight, then a high of 14 tomorrow. I think it got to 9 today, was brutally cold outside strapping down a load on the truck. Being outside in the cold made me use my favorite words!


----------



## Kevin

I braved the cold for about 3 hours in the shop today. I still have to go back out and give the dogs a little more chow. I like to give them a second feeding in the evening when it's this cold. You burn a lot of calories just lying curled up trying to stay warm. I mix them up a mess of hot rice, meat, and some dry - it's sort of between a paste and a thick slurry. They devour it so fast you have no doubt where the term "woofed it down" comes from.


----------



## shadetree_1

Sorry guys, 74 here today and worked in a T shirt all day, I feel for you because our home in the White Mountains of AZ where we raised the kids always had 3-4' of snow at a time and 30 mph winds that just cut you in half, went to work lots of days in construction when it was -15 to 20, don't know how I did now that I look back on it, that's why we live in the valley now, I'll not like it when it gets 115-120 this summer but that's why God made cold beer and swimming pools!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

shadetree_1 said:


> Sorry guys, 74 here today and worked in a T shirt all day, I feel for you because our home in the White Mountains of AZ where we raised the kids always had 3-4' of snow at a time and 30 mph winds that just cut you in half, went to work lots of days in construction when it was -15 to 20, don't know how I did now that I look back on it, that's why we live in the valley now, I'll not like it when it gets 115-120 this summer but that's why God made cold beer and swimming pools!




Joe I used to like you but rubbin in the good weather is just downright bad to the bone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1

Mike1950 said:


> Joe I used to like you but rubbin in the good weather is just downright bad to the bone.


 
Sorry Mike, just comes natural I guess, my poor wife, every time they extubate her at the hospital as soon as she can talk she tells me I'm an ass**** but she loves me anyway, you know you love me Mike, butthead that I am not withstanding. I'll try not to be so bad next time I promise! I'll crawl back to my corner now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

shadetree_1 said:


> Sorry Mike, just comes natural I guess, my poor wife, every time they extubate her at the hospital as soon as she can talk she tells me I'm an ass**** but she loves me anyway, you know you love me Mike, butthead that I am not withstanding. I'll try not to be so bad next time I promise! I'll crawl back to my corner now.




Well since your wife already is takin care of the problem I will let it pass this time Joe. Damn though winter is getting old....................


----------



## SENC

It's cold as all get out, my yard is covered in about a quarter inch of ice pellets, and this is the pic of what's headed our way...


 

Suffice it to say, the weather is not treating me well today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

We are on day 17 of an extreme cold weather warning with wind chill levels at around -30 degree C. Absolutely ridiculous. This is the coldest winter I can remember and I have to say that I'm pretty tired of it. I'm really itching to get the soft top on my Jeep but I don't see that happening any time soon.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## HomeBody

Last cold night here for a while. (I hope) It's 7°F here now. Should hit 29°F today then moderate for the rest of the week. We've had the cold, but not a lot of snow. I told my wife that's the next surprise we'll be having. Heavy snow in Feb. and Mar. would just round out the winter real well. YUK! Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg

-1 here now, I hope this is the last of this extreme cold stuff for awhile. wind chill is going to suck this morning.


----------



## Mike1950

30 and snowing.


----------



## BarbS

End of January and first snow of the season! We have about 3" right now; snowing lightly, everything covered, so pretty. I woke at four to use the bathroom (old lady) and wondered why it was so light outside, then had to laugh. Finally! Winter's arrived on the inland west coast.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

We got about the same Barb- I already shoveled some. A little early for the blower!!


----------



## shadetree_1

I'm not going to say a word! Mike has already banished me to the corner (the Warm corner)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

It isn't supposed to look like this here... ever!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

I feel for ya, but better you than me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

If only we had one snow this winter, just for children to be happy! 
Can someone send me some snow in small USPS box


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> Can someone send me some snow in small USPS box



Yes I could I guess, but I don't really want to risk a DEA SWAT team kicking in my doors at 3 am and hauling me off to the federal gulag for 15 to 20 . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> It isn't supposed to look like this here... ever!
> View attachment 41029




We should Be sellin snow shovels to those Guys in the south- Then really raise the price for instructions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

My snow shovel has seen enough use that last year it bent pretty good, but I still kept using it.

Monday it bent over all the way and broke. Had to go get the other snow shovel (the one I hate using) from the garage. Bought a new one yesterday, we'll see how it works. (It pays to have a spare shovel on hand, especially when it seems like you're shoveling snow just about every other day...)


----------



## Brink

The Hudson River this afternoon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

I bet Sully is glad it wasn't like that a few years back.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Just another day in Mauk, Ga. We had about 3 inches of snow over a quarter inch of ice. Finally thawing out today. Supposed to be 70 degrees this weekend. Go figure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

All these winter pictures are depressing to say the least!!! We need to THINK spring and our combined thoughts maybe will warm us up. Either that or blame Gore- global warming sounded a lot warmer then climate change!!!!!!!!
THINK SPRING.......



 



 



 

Now don't ya feel just a bit warmer- hell neither do I.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## HomeBody

How can I think of spring when I'm dealing with all this? Gary

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 30 degree's here this am. Supposed to get 4 to 6 inches of heavy wet snow on Saturday. But warmer temps to stay till Sunday. and then back to teens and 20's, which is still better than sub zero.


----------



## shadetree_1

Chilly today only 61 cloudy and a stiff breeze from the south, going to have get out my long johns or stand in front of the fireplace.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC

HomeBody said:


> How can I think of spring when I'm dealing with all this? Gary
> 
> View attachment 41164 View attachment 41165



I'm no farmer but I think your seed is bad. I'd get your money back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## william fourness

Well after a week on single digits for high temps during the day being in the low 30's today seemed let a heat wave. gives the ole wood stove a brake, had it cranking the BTU's to keep warm. Hopefully an slow warming early spring. Be soon time to make maple syrup.. Then I know spring here. Nothing better on a big stack of pancakes then real home made Maple syrup. This weekend 40 degrees and rain...


----------



## Mike1950

shadetree_1 said:


> Chilly today only 61 cloudy and a stiff breeze from the south, going to have get out my long johns or stand in front of the fireplace.




SMART A..............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Forecast here is for 4 to 6 inches of heavy wet snow on Saturday. But mild temps at or slightly above freezing.


----------



## Kenbo

Our weather forecast is calling for snow and colder temperatures, but my forecast is calling for heavy sawdust with variable sanding and a 100% chance of relaxation and enjoyment the entire weekend.


Put that in your pipe and smoke it mother nature.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's how my day shaped up, heavy wet snow, this is the mower shop I work at. My red truck is in the right of the picture.


----------



## Mike1950

Good news is it is a clear beautiful day- the bad is we are headed for single digits......... or worse


----------



## Kevin

Greg I will pray for you, your family, and all yankees; you are all a sad lot not being able to realize how unhappy you are up there in that miserable weather. Don't come down here it ain't much better this time of year. Stop here and rest your bones a while on your way to Costa Rica. But pack an umbrella it rains more there than the PNW (here is where Mike reminds everyone eastern Washington is NOT like western Washington and gets far less rain....).

Send me some wood when you get to CR . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

HomeBody said:


> How can I think of spring when I'm dealing with all this? Gary
> 
> View attachment 41164 View attachment 41165



Nice, looks like a '48-'50 8N.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Greg I will pray for you, your family, and all yankees; you are all a sad lot not being able to realize how unhappy you are up there in that miserable weather. Don't come down here it ain't much better this time of year. Stop here and rest your bones a while on your way to Costa Rica. But pack an umbrella it rains more there than the PNW (here is where Mike reminds everyone eastern Washington is NOT like western Washington and gets far less rain....).
> 
> Send me some wood when you get to CR . . . .



HMMMMMMMM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've been to Dallas in February, it was 80 degrees, birds everywhere, it was very cool coming from Michigan in Feb to that.


----------



## rdnkmedic

60 and overcast here. Headed to 70 and rain tomorrow. All the snow is gone for 3 or 4 years again.


----------



## Kevin

We never have wintery days in summer here but we have a lot of spring, fall, and summery days here in winter. You might be swatting mosquitos on Christmas day and shoveling snow the day after, then wearing galoshes and tee shirts by new years day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Four to five inches of snow on the driveway. Okay, but the really big deal: NO DRIFTS!! Can't remember the last time it just snowed straight down!!


----------



## Kenbo

Kenbo said:


> Our weather forecast is calling for snow and colder temperatures, but my forecast is calling for heavy sawdust with variable sanding and a 100% chance of relaxation and enjoyment the entire weekend.
> 
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it mother nature.




Well, would you look at that. The weather forecast was right, and so was my shop forecast so far. Hopefully, the shop forecast is correct for tomorrow as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody

Brink said:


> Nice, looks like a '48-'50 8N.



Made in the fall of '47, first few months of production. Serial number 2250. Still works and runs good. I need to sell it to a collector/restorer and buy me a Kubota with a loader. No hydraulics on the old 8N for a loader. Gary


----------



## Kevin

It's always (as in *always*) 2 to 4 degrees colder here than what the forecast shows. Suffice to say I am still experiencing the winter blues. . . . .


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> It's always (as in *always*) 2 to 4 degrees colder here than what the forecast shows. Suffice to say I am still experiencing the winter blues. . . . .
> 
> View attachment 41603




I'll trade you, you can have the weather up here, we got a heat wave all the way up to 16 today, now for a return to sub zero and single digits for a while...


----------



## Kevin

No thanks, it's all the same to me. High 40s to low 60s I can handle. Once it starts dropping into the low 40s to mid 30s I only go out if necessary. Once it drops to low 30s or anything below I will not go out except to feed animals and that's about it. If you ask me 29 is the same as 9. And 9 is the same as 40 below.


----------



## Brink

It snowed yesterday, going to snow tonight.

I still likes it


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gonna snow here tonight 3" to 6" Driving in the morning will be fun.


----------



## Mike1950

8 degrees right now- going to be damn cold tonight. Been sick with head cold- no likey!!!


----------



## Kevin

Head colds don't sound as bad as they make you feel. Hope you get better soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Weather sucks! Everything is covered with powdery white stuff, and it's too cold for human survival... Not supposed to get above freezing until next week. I'm currently checking southern US weather patterns against turning material availability...


----------



## rdnkmedic

DKMD said:


> Weather sucks! Everything is covered with powdery white stuff, and it's too cold for human survival... Not supposed to get above freezing until next week. I'm currently checking southern US weather patterns against turning material availability...



We must all do our part to be prepared for any emergency.


----------



## kweinert

Right now: -13 Wind Chill: -33
High today: +2

Gonna be a cold one.


----------



## NYWoodturner

This kind of sums up the day so far - and still coming down

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink

Yup, apparently it snowed today


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink - How is it on your side of the Hudson?


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Brink - How is it on your side of the Hudson?



It's very nice, hilly. A lot of people, here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snowed all day here, really crappy driving all day, I'm so stressed. I was just being smart and driving slow as that's all the conditions would allow. This guy in this car decides I was going to slow, so he passes me, gets just a little in front of me and the looses it, spins out and crashes into the center median wall. Nothing left of the car but a pile of plastic in the road. I continued at me pace and everyone else just followed me, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I thought I could get by without my survival suit on today but I am a little Irish iceberg. I hate to go in for it because my wife is a light sleeper but survival dictates that I do. And that I thaw out a little before coming back out to pack wood for you wood gluttons. 

We have "wintry mix" coming tomorrow - my favorite oh boy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

We got a couple of inches last night. It will be continued cold this week, but next week looks great! We might even get into the 40's We are running out of room to put snow, businesses are paying to have it trucked away. The good thing about this winter is the lakes have been frozen over so the do not evaporate, tons of snow will add to the lake levels when it melts. The lakes have been very low for a few years, I hope the levels rise this year.


----------



## Mike1950

A little more snow- It is official- I AM SICK of WINTER......................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> I AM SICK of WINTER......................


I'm not really sick of winter just the brutal cold, sub zero and single digit with wind chills below zero, now that sucks! Upper 20's and 30's with snow I don't mind. By march I start getting anxious for spring. I can't wait to get out on the boat again and do some fishing!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm not really sick of winter just the brutal cold



Is there a difference? I don't care what our position relevant to the sun is, if it's cold it is winter. If we're at the apex of aphelion and it's 39 degrees in Texas to me it's winter in the northern hemisphere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Is there a difference? I don't care what our position relevant to the sun is, if it's cold it is winter. If we're at the apex of aphelion and it's 39 degrees in Texas to me it's winter in the northern hemisphere.


I'd take 39 degree's right now, that would feel warm, might even unzip my jacket.


----------



## Mike1950

Think we’re having a brutal winter? Winter temperatures in Oymyakon, Russia, average minus 50 C ( minus 58 F). The remote village is generally considered the coldest inhabited area on Earth. Oymyakon is a two-day drive from Yakutsk, the regional capital which has the lowest winter temperatures of any city in the world.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Think we’re having a brutal winter? Winter temperatures in Oymyakon, Russia, average minus 50 C ( minus 58 F). The remote village is generally considered the coldest inhabited area on Earth. Oymyakon is a two-day drive from Yakutsk, the regional capital which has the lowest winter temperatures of any city in the world.


OOOH I feel all warm and fuzzy now.


----------



## Dane Fuller

It's cold here in Popcornfarte'.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's too cute Dane!


----------



## Dane Fuller

woodtickgreg said:


> That's too cute Dane!


Thanks, Greg.
Notice how the doggie bed isn't soft enough for her hineyness? She has to have that pillow on top of it. Spoiled rotten, this one is. We used to have another JRT. He died a little over a year ago. She came unglued the day after when we left her at home alone. I ran to the house that afternoon to pick something up, and she was howling like crazy. Been comin' up here to the shop with me ever since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have a friend that has a jrt, he is a scream! Funny little dog with springs on it's feet!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Yep, that's them. She's 12 so her springs are beginning to sag a bit....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1

I like cold weather for Hawking but be careful when having to bring in the tender plants when a freeze is coming .
GARDEN SNAKES CAN BE DANGEROUS...

Snakes also known as Garter Snakes (Thamnophissirtalis) can be dangerous. Yes, grass snakes, not rattlesnakes. Here's why.

A couple in Sweetwater, Texas, had a lot of potted plants. During a recent cold spell, the wife was bringing a lot of them indoors to protect them from a possible freeze.

It turned out that a little green garden grass snake was hidden in one of the plants. When it had warmed up, it slithered out and the wife saw it go under the sofa.

She let out a very loud scream.

The husband (who was taking a shower) ran out into the living room naked to see what the problem was. She told him there was a snake under the sofa.

He got down on the floor on his hands and knees to look for it. About that time the family dog came and cold-nosed him on the behind. He thought the snake had bitten him, so he screamed and fell over on the floor.

His wife thought he had had a heart attack, so she covered him up, told him to lie still and called an ambulance.

The attendants rushed in, would not listen to his protests, loaded him on the stretcher, and started carrying him out.

About that time, the snake came out from under the sofa and the Emergency Medical Technician saw it and dropped his end of the stretcher. That's when the man broke his leg and why he is still in the hospital.

The wife still had the problem of the snake in the house, so she called on a neighbor who volunteered to capture the snake. He armed himself with a rolled-up newspaper and began poking under the couch.. Soon he decided it was gone and told the woman, who sat down on the sofa in relief.

But while relaxing, her hand dangled in between the cushions, where she felt the snake wriggling around. She screamed and fainted, the snake rushed back under the sofa.

The neighbor man, seeing her lying there passed out, tried to use CPR to revive her.

The neighbor's wife, who had just returned from shopping at the grocery store, saw her husband's mouth on the woman's mouth and slammed her husband in the back of the head with a bag of canned goods, knocking him out and cutting his scalp to a point where it needed stitches.

The noise woke the woman from her dead faint and she saw her neighbor lying on the floor with his wife bending over him, so she assumed that the snake had bitten him. She went to the kitchen and got a small bottle of whiskey, and began pouring it down the man's throat.

By now, the police had arrived.
Breathe here...

They saw the unconscious man, smelled the whiskey, and assumed that a drunken fight had occurred. They were about to arrest them all, when the women tried to explain how it all happened over a little garden snake!

The police called an ambulance, which took away the neighbor and his sobbing wife.

Now, the little snake again crawled out from under the sofa and one of the policemen drew his gun and fired at it. He missed the snake and hit the leg of the end table. The table fell over, the lamp on it shattered and, as the bulb broke, it started a fire in the drapes.

The other policeman tried to beat out the flames, and fell through the window into the yard on top of the family dog who, startled, jumped out and raced into the street, where an oncoming car swerved to avoid it and smashed into the parked police car.

Meanwhile, neighbors saw the burning drapes and called in the fire department. The firemen had started raising the fire ladder when they were halfway down the street. The rising ladder tore out the overhead wires, put out the power, and disconnected the telephones in a ten-square city block area (but they did get the house fire out).

Time passed! Both men were discharged from the hospital, the house was repaired, the dog came home, the police acquired a new car and all was right with their world.

A while later they were watching TV and the weatherman announced a cold snap for that night. The wife asked her husband if he thought they should bring in their plants for the night.

And that's when he shot her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SENC

Major ice storm today, sounds like fireworks going off across the pasture as limbs and trees break. 99% of county residents without power (and I'm not a 1 percenter, durnit!). What a mess... and I'm guessing power will be an issue in SENC for days to come. Thankful, though, for wood and gas fireplaces!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Sorry it made its way to you but I'm glad it's outta here. We're supposed to hit the 60's tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Major ice storm today, sounds like fireworks going off across the pasture as limbs and trees break. 99% of county residents without power (and I'm not a 1 percenter, durnit!). What a mess... and I'm guessing power will be an issue in SENC for days to come. Thankful, though, for wood and gas fireplaces!




We were -2 last week 55 now- crazy weather. Stay warm Henry!!!


----------



## rdnkmedic

Nothing but cold rain here. Been 34 degrees all day.


----------



## Kevin

61 tomorrow but right now it's get-out-of-shop time. Colllld out here all the sudden and very humid. Gonna be warm enough tomorrow that Mrs Kev says she'll come out in the morning and seal wood for me yoo hoo! Frees me up for more milling . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Actually got up to 62 today - sure was nice to only have to wear a sweater.


----------



## sprucegum

We got a foot of snow last nite and it is still coming down at a good rate. This is awesome news for our economy with the Presidents day holiday upon us. Snow mobilers and skiers bring a lot of money into the area. Of course I burned $4 worth of diesel fuel plowing the yard this morning but I love doing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

38 at 6:30 -snow is gone. looks like another sunny day..............


----------



## Molokai

After two months of rain, finally one sunny day...


----------



## NYWoodturner

First pic is in my yard, second is on the drive into work this morning

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gotta love a snowmobile track right down the road!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Weather is treating me great! 
It was cold, then it snowed, then rain, lightning, wind and more snow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

I saw the lightening last night driving home. Thats just weird. Never seen lightening and snow at the same time but it seemed to suit my mood driving home last night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Scott, we have a thing out here called " thunder snows"...really weird but usually in the fall. Not the middle of winter!! I am visiting friends in Texas. , probably 75 today. Bad timing on my part, going to be 60 or so all weekend in my part of Colorado. Wasting this....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Finally having some tolerable Texas weather. Threatening to hit 80 today. Perfect temp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling

We got around 3 ft snow on the ground ,,8 in snow again last night thunder lightening ,,, finally going to hit the 40s this week for 3 days


----------



## Sprung

35, sunny, light breeze! Getting a little thawed out up here! 2nd nice day in a row!

Such a nice day outside! Warm enough today that I don't even need a jacket when I go outside!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just cleared all the snow from my driveway from last nights snow. 30's this week and on 40 degree day I hope, should melt the rest of the ice and snow off the drive. It would be nice to be able to walk down the drive and not walk like a penguin because of the ice. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, we enjoyed a few days of nice weather. Now it's back to cold... -2 with a windchill of -25 right now...

This has been an unusually cold winter. All the old timers (who usually declare that the weather isn't as extreme as it was "Back in....") have been saying that this is the coldest winter they've ever experienced.

The winter has been so much colder than usual that the frost line is lower than ever. And we don't have a lot of snow on the ground either to help insulate the ground. I've heard of a few buried water supply lines freezing and breaking in the area. There's even a nearby community that has advised all residents and businesses to leave a faucet running at a trickle until sometime in April when the ground starts thawing to keep the lines from freezing!

When will it be over?!?!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

I hear ya Matt- I hope soon!!!! Think SPRING- Maybe you could get Kevin to help with brake line- He likes your weather....


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe you could get Kevin to help with brake line- He likes your weather....



 

I just hope that it's not this cold when we're loading up the Uhaul for our move in a few weeks!


----------



## Blueglass

Nice lazy, rainy day.


----------



## Kevin

@mja979 Marcus et. al this is why I could not get into the shop today and get pics. Well that and my hands were pretty full on the forum. Tomorrow isn't looking any better but I'll try . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody

It's 8°F here right now. A big snowstorm just missed us. We only got an inch. C'mon spring. I wanna fly my kite! Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

-1 right now, -14 wind chill.


----------



## Kevin

My wife is driving home from her job 30+ miles away in this mess. Most of the nurses stayed in the hospital last night and most of them live right there! So I am on call to go get here out of a ditch the hard head.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> My wife is driving home from her job 30+ miles away in this mess. Most of the nurses stayed in the hospital last night and most of them live right there! So I am on call to go get here out of a ditch the hard head.



Sounds like she is stubborn- wonder who else in North texas is like that  You can't blame her though- who the hell wants to spend the night in the hospital????


----------



## ironman123

The wonderful changing Texas weather. 19 with chill factor 3 this morning. Had to pour water on the lock on my shop to use the key. Ice in the trees and everywhere else. Glad I got heaters in my shop at 59 degrees. Maybe more coming tonite.

Ray


----------



## Kevin

A heated shop. I'm jealous. Mine is too dang big and has roll-up doors. I am rethinking that though. I am planning to build a shop inside my shop, I just hate to lose all that overhead space and settle for 8' ceilings. It'll be worth the sacrifice though.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> A heated shop. I'm jealous. Mine is too dang big and has roll-up doors. I am rethinking that though. I am planning to build a shop inside my shop, I just hate to lose all that overhead space and settle for 8' ceilings. It'll be worth the sacrifice though.




I have 30x40-12'x30 has 8' ceiling with storage above and the rest is high. Does not take long for wood stove to heat up small room then I open door to get big room to 60. works good for me.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Made it down to -5 here after I left for work. Was zero when I got up and kept falling. -2 forcast for tonight and then supposed to slowly start warming up a little on wednesday. 30's is going to feel warm.


----------



## Kenbo

-30 Windchill factor today with a temperature of -24. Our normal temps for this time of year is 3-4 degrees. This has been the coldest winter on record for 20 some odd years and we have endured 80 days of snow so far this winter. I have pretty much had enough and all I can say, is the summer had better be ROCKING!!!! or mother nature and I are going to have some serious words.


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## sprucegum

Worked in a cold sugar house all day yesterday installing some new equipment, it was warmer outside than it was inside standing on a frozen concrete floor. I have one more days work to finish the job and it is -10 again this morning. Then tomorrow I get to do a mess of plumbing in the pump house but it is supposed to hit 30 tomorrow. The young guys are tapping and repairing lines, they are working on snow shoes and having no trouble keeping warm as long as they don't stop.


----------



## Mike1950

47 and warming-weather is supposed to be in the mid 50's Thanks Al it is about time that Global warming kicked in..............


----------



## rdnkmedic

Raining and 45 here in GA today. Going to be 70 degrees with bluebird skies all weekend. The pollen is starting here. Can't wait for my head to clog up with that yellow stuff. No pun intended.


----------



## SENC

Absolutely miserable today... the worst kind of weather, in my opinion. Between 36 and 40 all day long with constant rain, vascillating between drizzle and shower - over an inch today - and a stiff east wind with heavy gusts. I hate cold, but I hate cold rain even more. Tomorrow is projected to be a near repeat. I live in SENC to avoid weather like this!


----------



## Kevin

Rain rain rain. I had wanted to log and mill this weekend. Take that back I *needed* to log and mill this weekend. Guess I will build more lumber racks in the shop instead.


----------



## woodtickgreg

31 degrees here, that's the high for today, better than that sub zero stuff. Was in the 40's on friday, real nice! Walking around with just a sweatshirt on. Supposed to have a few days next week in the 40's.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> 31 degrees here,



I can't complain about the temps here (I can but y'all get sick of hearing it as much as I get sick of living with it) it in the mid 50's today. But 100% humidity makes for a unhappy leprechaun. If I had a pot of gold I'd stay in all day and count it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I can't complain about the temps here (I can but y'all get sick of hearing it as much as I get sick of living with it) it in the mid 50's today. But 100% humidity makes for a unhappy leprechaun. If I had a pot of gold I'd stay in all day and count it.


Ok this is weird figuring how to use the new quote stuff, just an extra click or 2. I am waiting for a 50 deg day, it's coming.


----------



## dycmark

Nuff Said


----------



## Kevin

I feel your pain.


----------



## Mike1950

56 and dry


----------



## Kevin

I was going to go logging this a.m. but it was (and is) widow maker weather. The wind was blowing 25 - 28 with gusts to ~35+. It wouldn't be quite as bad down in the thicket as it is on our hill but still not worth the risk. The tops get all the wnd and make the trees dance and since the brush fire that swept through there couple years ago there's widow makers everywhere. And this is the season for wind. Man if I am not bitching about the cold I'm whining about the wind. At least you'll never hear me complain about the heat. Bring it on.


----------



## Mike1950

46 and clear- maybe break 60 today- it will be 90 in the greenhouse today.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snowed all day, they say we got 8", but I don't think so. I drove in it all day, roads didn't clear up till about 3 today when they where plowed and salted. Wind is howling right now, sun and the moon is out, but when the wind kicks up it's a whiteout. I had about a 2 foot drift in my drive. I have a mountain of snow on my front lawn, just keep adding to the pile when I shovel/snowblow the snow. Going down to 1 degree tonight, high of 20 tomorrow and 43 with rain on friday. Crazy spring weather. Now I'm just relaxing with a nice hot cup of coffee and the wb.


----------



## sprucegum

We are in that time of year when spring will not be denied and winter will not let go. Kind of makes me think of a couple of Labradors playing tug of war, eventually the old dog will tire and let the pup have his way. We got 18" of snow Wed. night and Thurs, morning. Last night it was -10, this morning it is still +10 but the eves are dripping on the sunny side of my garage. Go figure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Windy as all heck here, but warm 40's, had to go 3 houses down to get my garbage cans when I came home. LOL


----------



## kweinert

Spring time in Colorado.

Yesterday: 70
Today: Snow
Tomorrow: 68

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

With the vernal equinox coming later today we are getting a snow storm to add depth to the crotch deep snow we already have. We have the maples all tapped and the boiling equipment all washed and ready to go and not a drop of sap yet. Looks like it may be a short sugaring season this year, just hope it is a sweet one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> With the vernal equinox coming later today we are getting a snow storm to add depth to the crotch deep snow we already have. We have the maples all tapped and the boiling equipment all washed and ready to go and not a drop of sap yet. Looks like it may be a short sugaring season this year, just hope it is a sweet one.




UGGHH- 3-4' of snow 33 degrees here 1 hr before dawn- no snow planted lettuce and onions last week in greenhouse and outside.


----------



## Sprung

62, sunny, and no wind!       

Warmest day so far this year! Got the grill put back together so we can grill tonight. Currently got the garage door open and bringing some order to that chaos so I can start getting shop set up sometime soon.

Downside is, supposed to be in the 30's all the rest of this week...

But, I'll take today's nice day!


----------



## Kevin

The weather here is perrrrrfect. 78* a little windy yet but who's complaining. I'd be mowing if the wife wasn't sleeping. She'll be up in a couple hours and I'll crank up the yard shredder for the first time this year. It's needed it for 2 weeks but rains kept hitting at the wrong time.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> The weather here is perrrrrfect. 78* a little windy yet but who's complaining. I'd be mowing if the wife wasn't sleeping. She'll be up in a couple hours and I'll crank up the yard shredder for the first time this year. It's needed it for 2 weeks but rains kept hitting at the wrong time.




I think I have grass... It's that brown stuff all over the yard right? 60 today but 30 and snow again later this week. Grrrr......


----------



## sprucegum

Grass? I think I hit a little with the tractor bucket when I was moving some snow yesterday.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Odd that 40° and raining excites me. It's been a long cold winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum

Nice picture.


----------



## Kevin

Terrific picture Scott!


----------



## SDB777

Had to mow the stupid purple weeds, they were almost 12" tall....
Wife went fishing, caught some Crappy....
I got to see her having fun via FaceBook....

Wish it would stop rainy towards the weekends....trailer is full of slab tops, scrap, and whatever. But the yard is too wet to drag trailer out without rutting yard. Maybe next weekend? Oh, it was almost 70*F today, and the sun wasn't hiding in the clouds.... Can't wait until winter comes back!





Scott (get it? winter comes back) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

Crazy Colorado...I was in shorts and a t-shirt last night at 10PM, and this is what I woke up to.

7+ inches of snow, and still coming down. So much for the start of spring, but we sure need the moisture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Wow. That's just brutal.


----------



## kweinert

Heh - saw that Kevin had just posted here and was going to say something about our change of weather. But ButchC beat me to it :)

Up where I live (north of Denver) you could still see grass. I get to work (25 miles south) and there's 3 to 4 inches sitting on the tree branches. Go a few miles further south and you have what ButchC posted. And the high country got more than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I put the snow shovels and snowblower away in the shed too early... Sunday, when it was so nice out, I was going through the garage and getting it ready to paint. Put stuff in the shed that could go in there. I was hoping we were done with this whole snow thing, even though it's too early for that.

It was raining when I woke up this morning. Earlier this afternoon that rain turned to freezing rain. Now it's turned to snow. Depending on who you talk to and which weather forecaster they were listening to, I've heard estimates of a couple inches, 6 to 10, and all the way up to 14 inches. Ugh. Was really hoping for a warm weekend so I could get the garage painted. Not this cold and snowy stuff...


----------



## NYWoodturner

Butch - The "Like" on your post is because its a cool picture - not because you got snow. Thats just wrong


----------



## ButchC

NYWoodturner said:


> Butch - The "Like" on your post is because its a cool picture - not because you got snow. Thats just wrong



Thanks! That's from the kitchen window. I was waiting for my coffee to finish brewing and snapped a phone pic or three.


----------



## Gdurfey

Butch and I had at shirt night we'd night at pikes peak Woodturners and we wake up to this! Great picture Butch

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

It was 70 the other day....i was in short sleeves and got some poison ivy on my arms already.....then this morning i was shoveling a path to my truck!

Welcome to new england.....spring called out sick so jack frost filled in....sheesh


----------



## Brink

Last weekend I broke out the daisy dukes and tube top. Spent entire weekend outside.

Put up doggie fencing.




Then took a walk to nearby dam.




Then, wake up to this, today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

i thought I might reactivate this thread. Here's a couple of pics of a storm front as it was just passing overhead, green skies just before a torrential deluge of rain accompanied by lots of lightning and thunder. The cool kind of rumbly thunder that shakes the house. I was at work in the mower shop when this passed.
This was 4:30 in the afternoon, got so dark all the lights came on. This was a bow shaped wall cloud, very cool to see.




It was kinda swirly, some folks called in to the news and said they saw a funnel, don't know about that but it was very ominous.



Kind of crappy pics, took em with my cell phone.


----------



## Kevin

Cool pics Greg. Stormy off and on all day here too. fed the dogs early in case it downpours.

If you got time tomorrow walk across the street and front me a couple lotto tickets. I'll pay ya back double the ticket cost if I win. You could double your money with me where else you gonna get that kind of return.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

We keep getting pretty good rain storms with wind, so far right here no hail or major damage in the last few days but potential for flooding is high. Supposed to do a show in Rochester MN tomorrow but right now who knows....


----------



## Sprung

On vacation right now. Spending far too much time in the cabin - it's been either absurdly hot, raining, or both at the same time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Can't beat the temp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful day here today, low to mid 70's and low humidity, just about perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

AHHHHHHH!
I'd head for the hills, but I'm already there!


----------



## Kevin

I hate earthquakes. When the ground starts shaking beneath my feet I don't like it even a little bit.


----------



## Brink

I thought I ate too much leftover sausage and pepper samiches before mowing the lawn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1

Heavy rain last night and the night before, a very welcome break from the stiffling heat! Little humid right now but I'll take that over 110 degrees anyday! Even got to work outside in decent weather and made a nice batch of pen blanks for the store, good day all around! Hoping for more rain!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

shadetree_1 said:


> but I'll take that over 110 degrees anyday!



It got up to 107 in my shop one day last week and I worked all day in it. The next day the temps never got above low 90s in there and I was glad because the day before had taken a little out of me. I can still work in it but I can tell a difference. One summer like 3 ago I couldn't take the heat very well and I thought I was done and wouldn't be able to work in it again, but the next summer and every one since I have been back to normal. Weird.


----------



## Mike1950

Absolutely perfect- especially for Kathie's flowers- Looks like I will have plenty of raking to do in fall. 85- 30% humidity just about perfect. a few more degrees and I will be back working in shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> It got up to 107 in my shop one day last week





Don't know how you guys can stand to work, or even live, in such temperatures... In all seriousness, working in temps anywhere near that high would probably put me in the hospital real quick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Absolutely perfect- especially for Kathie's flowers- Looks like I will have plenty of raking to do in fall. 85- 30% humidity just about perfect. a few more degrees and I will be back working in shop.
> 
> View attachment 54975
> 
> View attachment 54976
> 
> View attachment 54977



Mike, she sure does put you through a lot of work each spring, but the results definitely look like it's worth all the work! (But we both know that working in the shop is still a lot more fun than digging dirt.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

98 here yesterday. Hot enough that the swamp cooler just takes the edge off, doesn't really cool down a whole lot. Hard to be productive with sweat running in your eyes. Got a few handles made, some tea light holders from some locust I picked up Tuesday at the FRW club meeting, not much else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

It's 62 degrees here. We have shattered the record low temp - I think I just heard that we beat the 1919 record low for this time of year by 10 degrees. I read a few months ago where we had had more freezes this winter than in 30 years and it was the 20th coldest winter on record. There's hundreds of winters recorded in the collective weather hsitory and 20th coldest is damn cold. 

Al Gore's global warming is freezing my ass off I'm working on mt tractor in a coat. I hope he never tells us we're gonna have a global freeze because the planet will probably spontaneously combust.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

A coat? Oh yeah, those things we start looking for when it gets in 40's

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

The 40's? Oh yeah, that temp range when we shut down schools and government offices . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Same for us. We got. Shut down because it got In the thirtys this year!


Kevin said:


> The 40's? Oh yeah, that temp range when we shut down schools and government offices . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

We have been in the mid to high ninties- went fishing with the garndson- It was 73 when we left here at 4:30 AM and 45 minutes later we got out of truck it was 53- Nice....
But when we came back you could see the valley was filled with smoke. @BarbS and @manbuckwal would you please keep your damn smoke at home..........
Now it is so smokey you can look straight at the sun. If I last that long maybe there will be a nice sunset!!!!!!


----------



## Brink




----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> The 40's? Oh yeah, that temp range when we shut down schools and government offices . . . . .



Perfect time for an ape invasion.

Just saying

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BarbS

Mike1950 said:


> We have been in the mid to high ninties- went fishing with the garndson- It was 73 when we left here at 4:30 AM and 45 minutes later we got out of truck it was 53- Nice....
> But when we came back you could see the valley was filled with smoke. @BarbS and @manbuckwal would you please keep your damn smoke at home..........
> Now it is so smokey you can look straight at the sun. If I last that long maybe there will be a nice sunset!!!!!!



So sorry, Mike! I wish we could send it west of the mountains instead of east. I spend my day checking in with the County Sheriff's Emergency Services site, tracking one fire after another. Today Hwy. 2 over Stevens was closed entirely and then a massive wreck on I-90 at Ryegrass, due to smoke/low visibility, made it impossible to cross the state easily. Round-a-bout routes for everyone. Winds all day in 35-mph gusts, and I have nothing but admiration and sympathy for our many fire crews working in 100º heat. I feel like the whole west is burning up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

BarbS said:


> So sorry, Mike! I wish we could send it west of the mountains instead of east. I spend my day checking in with the County Sheriff's Emergency Services site, tracking one fire after another. Today Hwy. 2 over Stevens was closed entirely and then a massive wreck on I-90 at Ryegrass, due to smoke/low visibility, made it impossible to cross the state easily. Round-a-bout routes for everyone. Winds all day in 35-mph gusts, and I have nothing but admiration and sympathy for our many fire crews working in 100º heat. I feel like the whole west is burning up!




Hopefully they are right with the cooler weather coming. I know it is has been cooking and dry here.


----------



## HomeBody

We've had almost a week of unseasonably cool weather for July. Highs in the middle 70's. It's been great. The heat that is now out west will move this way early next week. Then, back to normal for July...90°'s and humid. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

HomeBody said:


> We've had almost a week of unseasonably cool weather for July. Highs in the middle 70's. It's been great. The heat that is now out west will move this way early next week. Then, back to normal for July...90°'s and humid. Gary



It's been the same here in southwest Minnesota - highs in the low to mid 70's. Even had a day that didn't get to 70! It has been great, especially to have had the windows open for the past week without having to think about running the AC. Today it starts getting hot again... Not looking forward to the heat again...


----------



## manbuckwal

Mike1950 said:


> We have been in the mid to high ninties- went fishing with the garndson- It was 73 when we left here at 4:30 AM and 45 minutes later we got out of truck it was 53- Nice....
> But when we came back you could see the valley was filled with smoke. @BarbS and @manbuckwal would you please keep your damn smoke at home..........
> Now it is so smokey you can look straight at the sun. If I last that long maybe there will be a nice sunset!!!!!!



We topped out at 111 and only had one major fire in the north .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

manbuckwal said:


> We topped out at 111 and only had one major fire in the north .
> 
> View attachment 55899



I think our puny little fire is a paltry 169,000 acres and growing and it is only July. Smoke here is bad, 150 miles east. Going to be a long summer for the fire fighters!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

VERY windy and hot- almost 50,000 more acres burnt- now 215,000 acres burnt.


----------



## Mike1950

Fire update- 260 sq miles on friday 310 now- HUGE. Everyone thinks of the wet side of washington but most of washinton is dry- This area that is burning is dry as can be. 50 fires burning- one started yesterday 20 miles to the west of us was started with fireworks. It is now 6000 acres 0% contained with 200 men and 5 planes working on it. We are not really in our fire season yet.  The good thing is the winds stopped last night and it is cooler. Lucky we have not lost life's yet.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## BarbS

We woke to the patter of a light rain this morning (Tuesday.) Heavy rains forecast for Wednesday, and now flash flood warnings for almost 80 square miles of burned off land.
An image of the Lake Wenatchee area (about 20 miles west) from over the weekend:

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

90 degrees and humid today, possible rain and storms tonight and tomorrow morning. It is hot and miserable here, I do not like the heat.


----------



## Kevin

We've been getting hammered with waves of intense, isolated thunderstorms off and on all day. Tons of rain too. Obviously. I was gone most of the first half of the day but when I got home the power was out. Then when it came back on the internet went down just as I was able to start to check the radar. Then it came back up about an hour later, them, it went down again. So I went outside to look at things like the old days and just as I stepped on the front porch the Sky Gods gifted me with a thick carpet of hail.

We're having severe lightning even between the cells. I love thunderstorms but not when they come in relentless waves like this with micro bursts that tear off limbs. I wasn't able able to get squat done in the shop today. I fed the dogs in rain gear just knowing I was going to get fried with a big hot blue billion volt bolt. Someone call god and let him know I got his message. Whatever the hell it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We've been getting hammered with waves of intense, isolated thunderstorms off and on all day. Tons of rain too. I was gone most of the first half of the day but when I got home the power was out. Then when it came back on the internet went down just as I was able to start to check the radar. Then it came back up about an hour later, them, it went down again. So I went outside to look at things like the old days and just as I stepped on the front porch the Sky Gods gifted me with a thick carpet of hail.
> 
> We're having severe lightning even between the cells. I love thunderstorms but not when they come in relentless waves like this with micro bursts that tear off limbs. I wasn't able able to get squat done in the shop today. I fed the dogs in rain gear just knowing I was going to get fried with a big hot blue billion volt bolt. Someone call god and let him know I got his message. Whatever the hell it is.



YA been bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Been a very hot summer here- Looking forward to our wonderful indian summer.............


----------



## Sprung

We've been enjoying it being a little on the cooler than normal side, especially when it cools off at night and dips below 60 many nights.

Only thing is we haven't had any rain in almost a month now. We really need rain. A nearly 7 foot deep hole was dug in our yard a few days ago as we're having sewer problems and they were exploring to find the problem. (Roots - lots and lots and lots of roots and clay drain tile...) Dry dirt all the way down. We need rain bad... Crops are starting to not look so good.


----------



## NYWoodturner

BarbS said:


> We woke to the patter of a light rain this morning (Tuesday.) Heavy rains forecast for Wednesday, and now flash flood warnings for almost 80 square miles of burned off land.
> An image of the Lake Wenatchee area (about 20 miles west) from over the weekend:
> View attachment 56131



Thats just terrible...


----------



## Kevin

I knew something was afoot yesterday. When I got home from our family get-together the power was out. It was lightning too bad for me to want to pull the welder next to the house and hook it up to the panel. My wife had left for work from my parents, so I had to try and find my cell phone all by myself. I finally did, and was able to get some minutes put on it fairly quick even though the guy didn't speak good English - might as well been trying to talk to an ape. So I called the power company. They said yeah it was reported a long time ago. I says well I just got home what do I know. So I called my wife and asked her to look on her phne and see if we're having tornadoes because it seems to be real tornado-y all the sudden.

She said it isn't showing any tornadoes. I says well it sure seems real tornado-y all the sudden. We had some nasty weather yesterday. So when she comes home this morning she says _"hey did you know a tornado came through here yesterday and threw our neighbor's out buildings up in the air and smashed them against their pipe fences?" _

_I says "no shite sherlock I told you we were having tonrado-y weather. I almost went into the storm sheltyer but *my wife said we weren't having any tornadoes* so I didn't." _

She's trying to get rid of me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I knew something was afoot yesterday.
> the guy didn't speak good English - might as well been trying to talk to an ape.
> 
> She's trying to get rid of me.



Her and @Brink are in on it....it's all part of their plan....watch your back, there's monkey business afoot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's raining cats n dogs here. Again, I have water leaking in my cellar. It's funny my wife noticed it, so I ask where, She says over in the corner where your walnut planks are...
 

So I hobble downstairs to check it out. ....hmmm. That's the spot I just put a new drain in the ground. So I hobble upstairs and look outside. I see the gutter drain is not in sight. So I hobble over to the gutter downspout and look. 
The drain is connected. But it's pointed right at the cellar window. I move it away of course and hobble back inside. 
"Babe, did you move the gutter drain?"
*"yes, it was in my way when I was weeding."



She must be in on the conspiracy to get of me. and possibly Kevin. and Brink too!!!
The women want to rule the world and brink wants our wood.....


I think all women have a mental ability to talk to each other...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## eaglea1

We certainly can't complain about our weather here in eastern Wisconsin.
73 right now and sunny, 76 tomorrow, with a low of 48 expected. Great sleeping weather. I had to throw on
the comforter last night, and the dog jumped in bed to cuddle and keep warm. (Remember, never spoil your bird dog)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I think all women have a mental ability to talk to each other...



Women are like the quaking aspen trees . . . one single living organism.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Women are like the quaking aspen trees . . . one single living organism.




I think I will leave that one alone- I like having dinner...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Ok, first, I don't conspire with anyone, I work alone.
Second, thinking one person can change weather patterns and cause havoc is just crazy talk, bordering on paranoia.



ripjack13 said:


> She must be in on the conspiracy to get of me. and possibly Kevin. and Brink too!!!
> The women want to rule the world and brink wants our wood.....
> 
> 
> .


And lastly,
I want to rule the world, the women want my wood.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> .... the women want my wood.





Brink you lucky ape. All the hot female simians are after you . . . . .







.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Brink you lucky ape. All the hot female simians are after you . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 57472
> 
> 
> 
> .


Damn Ya just ruined my dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I heard the storm that hit us hit maryland and new york even harder, how are you east cost folks fairing?


----------



## ripjack13

Lemme get my scuba gear and check on it....brb

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

It rained, I got wet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

We are about to get pounded with storms again, flood warnings are also up. This time I have a plug in my floor drain so my basement doesn't flood like last week. This storm is similar to the flooding storm of last week. Gonna unplug for awhile till the storm passes, wish us luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It worked Kevin, storms passed and not too bad:cool2:, lots of thunder and lightning but not to heavy on the rain fall.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Raining here, always welcomed...... Cant beat a desert thunder storm...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

barry richardson said:


> Raining here, always welcomed...... Cant beat a desert thunder storm...


I remember when I used to live in Tempe, how we welcomed a good storm.


----------



## Kevin

We have a miniature blue norther blowing in on us as I type and my shop has gone from over 100 to 78 degrees in less than 15 minutes and still dropping. This is AWESOME.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We have a miniature blue norther blowing in on us as I type and my shop has gone from over 100 to 78 degrees in less than 15 minutes and still dropping. This is AWESOME.



Couple more degrees and you will need your thermal underware. 

Can feel fall here- Grandson starts football practice today. mid 70's - perfect...........


----------



## Brink

I'm thinking Kevin forgot about the sunrise/sunset thread. 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/sunrise-sunset-shots.14548/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I'm thinking Kevin forgot about the sunrise/sunset thread.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/sunrise-sunset-shots.14548/



No I didn't forget. I just didn't remember. You can't forget something you don't remember.


----------



## Brink

It was your thread, and you replied to it...
Therefore,
You forgot!


----------



## Kevin

You don't understand, you're just an ape. These topics are too complex for you. Remember?


----------



## Brink

I'm capable of complex thoughts.

And I can see straight through you.


----------



## Kevin

I am invisible now? 

Finally! My trick camo paint blend is working!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

It's not fully working.
You might want to get that "rash" checked out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> You don't understand, you're just an ape. These topics are too complex for you. Remember?





Brink said:


> I'm capable of complex thoughts.
> 
> And I can see straight through you.




Brink - remember who you are talking to- he is..... Irish - should clear up a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> You might want to get that "rash" checked out.



Damn. You have tapped into my camera phone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Maybe.
Or maybe I hacked the cloud.


----------



## Kevin

There's a cloud all right, a cloud of THC laden smoke hovering over you. Put the pipe down, and step away from the computer, and you won't be harmed . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Rain like a big dog for a nice change! Front yard and back, river running through both.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Treating us pretty good these days. A little cold at night but nothing a sweater can't handle.


----------



## Mike1950

73 35% humidity- just perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think it got to 77 today, very nice so I worked in my yard all day. Supposed to be in the mid 70's all week, just beautiful fall weather. I do like the 60's though, that comes soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I think it got to 77 today, very nice so I worked in my yard all day. Supposed to be in the mid 70's all week, just beautiful fall weather. I do like the 60's though, that comes soon.



I just hope we have some semblance of fall. So far we've had a good beginning to one. Often we just pretty much jump right into winter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I think it got to 77 today, very nice so I worked in my yard all day. Supposed to be in the mid 70's all week, just beautiful fall weather. I do like the 60's though, that comes soon.




Finished my chimney yesterday- should be working in yard- it is a perfect day- nursing a sore back and Etc Etc. the bottom blocks were easy- the top blocks- well they seems a lot heavier!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Looking good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

We dipped below 50 last night. Winter is here.


----------



## woodtickgreg

54 and sunny here now, going to 60, gonna mow the lawn today and suck up some leaves, a beautiful fall day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great day, got lots of chores done outside, gotta go and dump some bushes at the work dumpster now. Just took a little break for a bbq rib eye steak, yum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

We're having excellent weather here.


----------



## ripjack13

Well it's 60 here. Not bad so far, it is sposta be raining here all week. Kinda like Seattle. What a crappy place that is....rain all the time.
I guess some  must like it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Well it's 60 here. Not bad so far, it is sposta be raining here all week. Kinda like Seattle. What a crappy place that is....rain all the time.
> I guess some  must like it...



Ah ha another clueless easterner comment on Washington geography - you have the coast-35- 160 inches a rain each year- wet- ya might as well just walk around with a portable shower!!!-but it can make for some cool scenery.









- that is 1/5 land mass and 4/5 of the people. Then you have





Pictures help to explain this phenomenon- they are call mountains- not those whimpy hill ya got. ( Highest point in Conn. 2,300 and change -my house is 2,400-just for perspective)
These are cascades- the clouds rise- drop moisture in Seattle- then they get over mountains and you get









It is called high mountain desert- you can see Mt. Raineer in first desert pick- 5,000 ft of snow- year round.
Now speaking of snow- this is how desert gets most of precip



 

There ya go- Washington geography lesson for the day. Spokane annual precip- 14.5 inches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Ah ha another clueless easterner comment on Washington geography - ...
> 
> There ya go- Washington geography lesson for the day. Spokane annual precip- 14.5 inches




Well where do you expect people to think you live . . . . . 



 




It's been that way since yesterday you west coaster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Well where do you expect people to think you live . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 62354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been that way since yesterday you west coaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Just for the record I didn't go along with this it was @DKMD 's idea and Rip is the one who changed it I am partly innocent.

You weren't ever goiung to notice lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

You can't do that to me- I will melt- don't put this conservative  over there with the tofu eatin anti gun west coasters- it is downrite humiliating .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Just for the record I didn't go along with this it was @DKMD 's idea and Rip is the one who changed it I am partly innocent.
> 
> You weren't ever goiung to notice lol.



It's the partly part that I am doubting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh sure....throw me under the bus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> It's the partly part that I am doubting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He was to short to reach the button....so I had to push it for him..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

44 degrees here right now, had frost a couple of days this week, rain last night. Supposed to be in the 60's again by the weekend.


----------



## Mike1950

No frost yet- lows have been in 40's- still have flowers and tomatoes- no frost in forecast.





Oak in background is staring to put on show and the gum to the left is also.


----------



## Kevin

Half of my shop is outside for a major re-org. I hope this rain doesn't come true because the other half is coming out tomorrow except for the heavy machines . . 





At least we're actually having a fall this year. It's been nearly a month and a half of cool weather like this. I dread winter but I'm just enjoying this cool weather.


----------



## Brink

My commute.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> My commute.
> View attachment 62402



Looks like the shortest commute in history. What is that . . . 100 meters at best? You should just walk. Or hop. Or lope. Or swing from the trees. Whatever you monkeys do. A couple of vines and you're there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I got sore shoulders :(


----------



## brandon

Although I have lived here in Illinois for nearly four years now being from Louisiana I'm still not used to this weather this time of year we would still be wearing shorts and flip flops back home but here I am all bundled up in my winter duds and still freezing and its only 46°....soooooo not looking forward to winter lol


----------



## Alan Sweet

I live in the Heart of Dixie, Alabama, (kissin' cousin to Louisiana). Its midnight and 56 degrees. Sleepin' weather. I had the unfortunate privilege of being born and raised in Illinois. Went to college in Iowa. Dated a woman from Minn. Lived in Chicago for 3 awful years. One of my memories of Chicago was in 1971, when it went for 10 days and never got above -17 degrees.

Its 56 degrees in Chelsea, Alabama at midnight. Sleepin' weather with the windows open. And the women are prettier too in the south. They never have to start bulkin' up for winter here. In Iowa, they started in late August.

Brandon, just make sure you park where you use an engine block heater.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## brandon

Lol I lived in culman Alabama for a while so I know what you mean...great weather there all the time


----------



## Brink

Happy times!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

brandon said:


> Although I have lived here in Illinois for nearly four years now being from Louisiana I'm still not used to this weather this time of year we would still be wearing shorts and flip flops back home but here I am all bundled up in my winter duds and still freezing and its only 46°....soooooo not looking forward to winter lol



We'll pray for you. It gets cold enough here as it is. Can't imagine any reason strong enough to make me relocate north of the Red River. No amount of money. Not a woman pretty enough. No matter how great the hunting. No reason I can think of.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> No reason I can think of.



What if Mexico takes back Texas?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> What if Mexico takes back Texas?



I think they already have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> What if Mexico takes back Texas?



They don't dare!


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> They don't dare!



Think of all the Gringos they would be stuck with!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Looks like 90 degree weather today....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Upper 60's today, u
mid 40's and rain and snow mix by friday........really.......snow.......I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kevin

Looks like we gonna get our first freeze of the year tomorrow night. It's always at least 2 to 3 degrees colder here than what the forecast predicts. 



 

Can't change it so . . . . . . . I'll just stay inside and eat. Got to fatten up for winter . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rain changing to snow showers here tomorrow night. I guess if it hinders all the little trick or treaters I'll just have to eat the candy. Time change this weekend, I hate the time change, I wish they would just leave it as it is now, I will now go to work in the dark and come home in the dark. Boo Hiss, that sucks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Rain changing to snow showers here tomorrow night. I guess if it hinders all the little trick or treaters I'll just have to eat the candy. Time change this weekend, I hate the time change, I wish they would just leave it as it is now, I will now go to work in the dark and come home in the dark. Boo Hiss, that sucks!


I'll try to trap it here on the lake shore for ya!

Woo hoo! Snow tonight! Bring it on old man winter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

First snow of the season last night... woke up to white everything (except roads... just a bit too warm yesterday for them to freeze). 

Looks like I need to stop procrastinating and go load up the 100lb propane cylinders. So much cheaper to heat with them than the heat pump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

November 1st and it's snowing. We didn't really get very much summer weather and now, the day after Halloween, it snows? Really? Screw you mother nature!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Beat Asheville School! At Parent's Weekend at my son's school in Asheville. Gonna be an interesting and cold game! Go Greenies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Boy with all these weather reports I am almost afraid to give mine- but what the hell rub it in- no frost yet- none in next weeks forecast at the 49th parallel in the PNW. What's that white stuff @SENC I thought you were supposed to be in the banana belt. 
Winter forecast for the country says we will be warmer then normal  And for the rest of the country east and south- well err a-  yer screwed........... Looks like they may be right but I think they usually are guessing...........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

I don't know what it is, @Mike1950, I'm researching it now. I'll let you know what I find out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

We didn't hit freezing last night - we have 58 for a high today then 37 forecast for tonight. Then highs in the upper 60s and lows in the 50's and 60's through next week. N o effing snow thank the gods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We didn't hit freezing last night - we have 58 for a high today then 37 forecast for tonight. Then highs in the upper 60s and lows in the 50's and 60's through next week. N o effing snow thank the gods.



Not much different then our forecast our lows ranging to 35-45 and highs in the high 50's Mild for this time of year- I will take it.....


----------



## Brink

No need for my hoodie, yet


----------



## Kevin

Balmy weather for a hairy 1st to 2nd stager . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

I still have so much to do around the house before winter hits. I'm not ready for snow yet. Not to mention that I have to get my Jeep ready for winter now that my off roading season is over.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Not to mention that I have to get my Jeep ready for winter now that my off roading season is over.



You should probably ship it south during the winter. Here in my county for example, we have great roads, responsible drivers, and well we're just good folks with a fantastic detail shop that's been in business for nearly 30 years and a good friend of mine. Ex drinking buddy in fact. I would make sure to get all the mud removed from inside and out it detailed before you had it shipped back in late spring. 






I promise to wear my underwear . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

When we get a really long drawn out fall the colors are great- this is one of those years. won't be long now before the trees are naked but for now they sure are cool- this red one is almost too bright to be real.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

that was the end of fall- raining today- lows in the teens this week- I was whining about that until I looked to see what my friend in great falls, Mt was going to get. BRRRRRR low single to below zero/ and snow. @justallan -what is your weather supposed to be like?


----------



## Sprung

Snow flurries right now... Up to 8 inches possible between now and Tuesday morning. All this week - daytime highs in the 20's, nighttime lows getting down into single digits.

This afternoon I'm putting the lawnmower at the back of the shed and moving the snowblower to the front of the shed. Also going to finish moving a few shop items into my temporary (winter) space in the basement and get things in the shop ready for a whole lot of non-use for the winter.


----------



## justallan

I think it's supposed to be +1 on Tuesday when I fly home.


----------



## Kevin

We're slowly slipping into winter . . .


----------



## Kevin

I've already had enough global warming for a lifetime





I knew we would go straight from nice to nasty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Up here for the rest of the week I don't think we are even going to get above freezing for the highs....


----------



## Mike1950

Our beautiful red leaves above need raked now.............


----------



## Kenbo

How's my weather treating me? Lousy!!! Rains every day. My back yard is a mud pit. I can't get any time during good weather to get the work done around the house. Winter is going to hit and I'll be screwed.


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> Our beautiful red leaves above need raked now.............


On a positive note, the leaves hide the moose poop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

One more really nice day here before it gets chilly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

How do y'all manage such warm climes up there Henry?


----------



## ripjack13

That's cuz Henry's full of hot air....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> How do y'all manage such warm climes up there Henry?


Proximity to the gulf stream helps a bunch!


----------



## Alan Sweet

I grew up in Illinois. Went Iowa State University. Worked in Chicago. They had something in common. They got miserably cold. 

I lived for 26 years in Arizona. I saw snow maybe 3 times. But I lived above 3800 feet at the time. Used to cool the house down to a nice comfortable 80 degrees. I could work out in the yard easily with temps over 100. 

Now, I have to "bundle up". I will never understand why people live in climates that generate pain on a regular basis. 

Sigh its 38 degrees and headed south.


----------



## Gdurfey

Don't even...... Almost 60 at lunch yesterday, whiteout conditions at 5 going home. High today I don't think even made it to the teens and tomorrow the high will be single digits. So much for our incredibly nice Indian summer!!


----------



## BarbS

Inland WA was supposed to be on the very outer edge of the big arctic freeze, but we've been hibernating for a few days with highs at just about freezing and lows in the teens. I'm frozen out of my shop this week, but next week we're promised 42º so maybe I can get the Christmas presents done! Sorry for all of you eastward of us. Misery for so early in the season!


----------



## HomeBody

Alan Sweet said:


> I grew up in Illinois. Went Iowa State University. Worked in Chicago. They had something in common. They got miserably cold.
> 
> I lived for 26 years in Arizona. I saw snow maybe 3 times. But I lived above 3800 feet at the time. Used to cool the house down to a nice comfortable 80 degrees. I could work out in the yard easily with temps over 100.
> 
> Now, I have to "bundle up". I will never understand why people live in climates that generate pain on a regular basis.
> 
> Sigh its 38 degrees and headed south.



Born here, raised here, worked my whole life here, retired here. Finally, thinking about moving...SOUTH! Gary

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SENC

Can't blame you, Gary. Frankly, I've never understood why the North to South migration isn't faster than it is. I just couldn't deal with the type of cold you guys get for much longer than a weekend visit. It dropped into the high 20s overnight here... but should be pushing 50 in a few hours. I don't even like this, but in a few days it will be 60+ again. Our cold snaps rarely last more than 3-4 days, usually with one or two week or 2 long cold runs per year in Jan/Feb. I know a lot of folks can't tolerate high heat and humidity in the summer... but I'll take it all summer long if it reduces my exposure to subfreezing temps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

The only good thing about cold weather...

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

It was 14 this AM- cold- I have a head cold and feel like crap.  And am very lazy- I hate that........


----------



## Sprung

23 and snowing here. Got a few inches already. Went out and shoveled because I needed to get out of the house for a little bit, plus my mother-in-law was on her way into town and I didn't want her compacting the snow down with her vehicle when she pulled into the driveway.


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> I needed to get out of the house for a little bit





Sprung said:


> my mother-in-law



Nuff said.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Nuff said.



Thing was, she wasn't even here yet! (But she - and her dachshund puppy - did show up while I was shoveling...)

Actually, my MIL isn't bad - I managed to be blessed with great in-laws - just not a fan of her puppy...


----------



## Kevin

I have a really good one too. But it seems we beat the odds somehow because most guys seem unhappy about the lot they drew.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Sprung said:


> Thing was, she wasn't even here yet! (But she - and her dachshund puppy - did show up while I was shoveling...)
> 
> Actually, my MIL isn't bad - I managed to be blessed with great in-laws - just not a fan of her puppy...


There is some value to deep snowbanks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Buffalo NY, today


----------



## Kevin

Our snow is 98% melted and it's still scary to go outside. If I lived up there I just know an abominable snow monster would eat me. That right there my friend is hell on earth. Hell is not hot that's called the beach.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Mike1950

The damn things did not have a heater that worked below freezing. The first Japanese cars were the same way. I had a friend that had a 58 VW and when it got cold you could not keep the window defrosted.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Buffalo NY, today
> 
> View attachment 64427



Yikes- we have only seen frost.............


----------



## Alan Sweet

Sweltering 31 degrees here.


----------



## Kevin

45 here. Was in the mid 50s today. First night in a while it won't drop below freezing probably be a low of around high 30s tonight/early a.m..


----------



## DKMD

Winter is stupid... I'm going to hibernate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

29 right now


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> Winter is stupid... I'm going to hibernate.


David - I just pulled up Enid - its 41 there! Thats not even jacket weather...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> David - I just pulled up Enid - its 41 there! Thats not even jacket weather...



You can't trust those as real accurate. If you pull up Ivanhoe it says current is 36 but it's actually 44 right now. But it could say 44 and be 36 they are never correct. I use it for general prediction but that ain't usually accurate either. 

And FYI 41 is jacket weather, over 3 shirts and a sweater. You have been Yankee-ized for sure you been there too long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's 36 right now...and breezy. Not too bad...


----------



## Brink

20 here. Will probably need a hoodie tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Dang cold, windy but sunny. And I know why. It was Ernie.

We stood at Ernie's grave side today in Arlington as taps played and 3 volleys were fired. Folks came from Colorado, Texas, Kansas, Arkansas, Alaska and Germany. Ernie was a retired Command Sergeant Major and Blackhorse Trooper who had moved to Alaska. We all saw him last at our annual reunion in June. In August he was killed in a senseless car accident on his way to work.

Ernie brought the cold, and the sun. It was his day today.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Kevin

Tom sorry to hear about your buddy. I saw this a couple years ago and leaving politics and all that aside, if it don't choke you up nothing will.






I don't know what era your buddy was from Tom, but it doesn't matter, sorry to hear it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin, thanks very much for posting that. I'm sure you know, but for others here the tattoo he wears is the 11th Armored Cavalry Regiment, Blackhorse. That video is on the homepage of the Blackhorse Association - www.blackhorse.org. Says a lot to me that you connected the dots and shared what to most is an obscure video clip. 

We served patrolling what was the inter-zonal border between East and West Germany. Those barriers came down 25 years ago on the 9th of this month.

Reactions: Thank You! 4


----------



## Brink




----------



## Brink

Cato?


----------



## Sprung

Saturday and Sunday it was very nice - both days it got above 50. It was a little overcast and quite damp both days, but no real wind. It was really nice. Monday it rained all day - and the temps dropped all day. By afternoon it was ice. By evening it was ice, snow, and high winds. This morning everything is ice - and I'm trying to get a thick layer of ice off the windows of one of our vehicles. Letting the thing warm up for a bit before I go and attack it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been warm here too, upper 40's, rained all day today. Temps to drop tonight for about 5 days or so. Lows in the 20's and highs in the 30's.


----------



## Kevin

The temps have been fin but it has rained as if God is pissed and gonna wipe out mankind again. Haven't been able to do any logging at all. Finally today I walked in with my small chainsaw and lugged thre log sections out by foot. Got a nice little workout falling in the mud. When there's standing water you can't see most of the vines and you have to accept the fact that your going to go ass over teakettle at least a time or two. If it ain't too cold it's raining. Wah wah wah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

-7F, with a windchill of -32F. Snowed a little bit last night and that's all still getting blown around.

Good thing there's not enough snow to make it pressing for me to get out there and clear it. I'll let it stop blowing first - don't like clearing snow just for the wind to pile it all back up within an hour or two.


----------



## gman2431

We are sitting right at freezing right now. It dropped freezing rain last night and now the snow is piling up fast. Oh and we are expected to drop our temps to the single digits by tomorrow. @Sprung must be pushing out way.


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> @Sprung must be pushing out way.



Hey - we don't want it either - just trying to get rid of it ourselves! (Plus I'm just trying to send my MI family a little "gift" from MN - they live on the other side of the state from you.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

26 and a little snow- it is winter.


----------



## gman2431

I've got tons of respect for the cold out your way! I have a buddy who live a couple hours outta Bemidji out in the middle of nowhere and know exactly what he goes through. Last time I was there hunting the first week of November it was already below zero at night. 

But I would have a field day with all the ice fishing you guys get to enjoy.


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> I've got tons of respect for the cold out your way! I have a buddy who live a couple hours outta Bemidji out in the middle of nowhere and know exactly what he goes through. Last time I was there hunting the first week of November it was already below zero at night.
> 
> But I would have a field day with all the ice fishing you guys get to enjoy.



Yeah - that's one thing I miss about winters in MI - they were always a little warmer! We've only lived in MN since March - but lived in ND 4 1/2 years before moving here. Ice fishing is big out in this corner of the world - it's crazy just how much people invest in it - some of the ice houses you see out on the lakes have a lot of money in them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Henry you should probably take your truck to a detail shop your eyes are too bad to be vacuuming and cleaning.


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Yeah - that's one thing I miss about winters in MI - they were always a little warmer! We've only lived in MN since March - but lived in ND 4 1/2 years before moving here. Ice fishing is big out in this corner of the world - it's crazy just how much people invest in it - some of the ice houses you see out on the lakes have a lot of money in them!




I was looking at some the other day. 20 to 30k....


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> I was looking at some the other day. 20 to 30k....



Crazy, isn't it? Then you always hear about that person who didn't get it off the ice in time and they're crying because their expensive ice house is at the bottom of the lake - and they're responsible for paying to get it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

30 and lots more snow


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Henry you should probably take your truck to a detail shop your eyes are too bad to be vacuuming and cleaning.


Nah. Trucks are like dogs... washing them more than once a year, if at all, is bad luck. Besides, I'd like it to warm up a bit more.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

SENC said:


> Nah. Trucks are like dogs... washing them more than once a year, if at all, is bad luck. Besides, I'd like it to warm up a bit more.


Yep - My truck gets washed once a year whether it needs it or not. That day usually comes on the first day its warm enough to encounter water and the outdoors at the same time.


----------



## Kevin

Haha mine is the worst of the lot I promise.


----------



## Schroedc

I had to bring my brass monkey inside last night. This was about 90 minutes ago....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

We are in for another cold snap here in WI. It was -10 when I got up at 5:00 a.m. Wednesday we are supposed to have a of -2 with lows down around -15. Add the wind to all that and it gets down right obnoxiously cold. Glad I got some shop time in last week. I was hoping to get a pen turned for my daughter turned this week before she heads back to school in VA but it will probably take 3-4 gallons of kerosene to heat the garage long enough to get it done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

6 inches of snow yesterday and of course the snowblower would not start.  Grandson and I shoveled the driveway- Thank goodness- 40 this morning and the roads are 4" of slush but the driveway is clear.


----------



## Sprung

Currently 0F, with a windchill of -22F. Forecast to be down to -14F with a windchill of nearly -40F during the night tonight. Wednesday's high is forecast to be a balmy -5F...


----------



## Sprung

Here's one for @Kevin and all our other southerners who are too afraid to step outside when it's below 70F for fear of freezing to death. Don't know where she found it, but one of my sisters had posted this on Facebook this morning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## eaglea1

Geez Colin, 70 deg. ? The wife and I would be roasting, seriously. We turn the thermostat down at night to 59
and back up to a balmy 63 during the day.
It was nasty this morning, with a wind chill of -25 and real temp at +6, but wait!, Sunday will be gettin up to 23, woohoo,
can't wait. I want to get out and get some wood made, we have a couple of huge trees down on the farm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

eaglea1 said:


> Geez Colin, 70 deg. ? The wife and I would be roasting, seriously. We turn the thermostat down at night to 59
> and back up to a balmy 63 during the day.
> It was nasty this morning, with a wind chill of -25 and real temp at +6, but wait!, Sunday will be gettin up to 23, woohoo,
> can't wait. I want to get out and get some wood made, we have a couple of huge trees down on the farm....



We've got a couple serious draft issues with the house (after a flood eight years ago it settled funny and things opened up). We're wrapping and siding it in the spring. When it's above zero we keep it at 65 and down to 60 at night (I love the programmable thermostat)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Had to pack it in. Couldn't stay in the shop...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Yup, chilly outside, hot inside. Seems to be a bit windy.
I'm going out to play hoops.


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> I had to bring my brass monkey inside last night. This was about 90 minutes ago....
> 
> View attachment 68040



Stupid monkey, I wudda left it outside.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

I took the missus to see The Hobbit Five Army movie for thew 3:45 showing. We were the ONLY two people in the entire theater. In Texas when it's low 20s (gonna get mid to low teens in a few hours) people stay in. But we like going when the crowds are not around. We figured there'd be a few dozen but we were the only two people in the whole theater (for that movie - there were some people in Unbroken and another movie). As far as the movie, we were a little disappointed. It wasn't of the same caliber as the previous 3 or 4 however many they're have been. It was okay, but not in the same ballpark as the previous ones.

Then we drove across to the street to the steak house and had some vittles. After that we stopped by tractor supply to see if they had any straw because it's hard to get these days. We got lucky today though and they had about a dozen bales. I got two because that's all that would fit in my wife's truck. I'm going back in the a.m. in my truck to buy the rest if they have any. Got home and fed the animals and got them all a new nice warm bed of dry straw.
They're fat, happy, and warm. We're fat, happy, and warm and all's well with the world. Well, *I* am fat the wife is lithe, happy and warm. Wish I had her metabolism she eats like a horse and never gains a pound.

Hope all of you and yourn stay warm. If anyone sees any cold homeless monkeys send them to Seven Hills Lake, NY. There's a homelss monkey shelter there being run by a humanitarian apeytarian for his tailed cousins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Down around 0 here... UGH. We have a 30,000 BTU blue flame heater that we bought last year to help our heat pumps out during a cold snap. Tonight, the downstairs is 75 with it running (the living room anyways... bathroom on an exterior wall was colder until we put a radiant oil heater in there), and the upstairs is 69 with the upstairs heat pump only kicking on for about 10 minutes per hour. 100lbs of propane should be considerably less than running both heat pumps and likely emergency strips all night/day this week. 

Now if only my garage was warm enough to work in.


----------



## Brink

Don't send no stupid frozen monkeys to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's 3° here....sheesh....last week it was 50°! Darn new england weather....

But it's a nice 62° inside...and my shop is 52° since I added a wall and some insulation. Nice....


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Don't send no stupid frozen monkeys to me



How bout if we thaw em out?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Nine below zero here right now and windy as all get out. Had to work to keep the van on the road on my way home from the shop earlier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

It's got to where I don't even pay attention to the temp, but I'd be happy if the wind would stop. LOL
We have about a foot of snow, so with the wind that can mean totally bare ground or 3' drifts. It makes it fun for feeding the cows. I can generally feed and drive through them in 4 hours and on days like today it can take 9, but for the most part winter is great for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> How bout if we thaw em out?



Sure, in a microwave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Definitely keep the brass monkey inside!!! 

We are looking at blizzard conditions and a foot of snow from this afternoon til tomorrow afternoon. 

The lake effect machine has been nasty the last couple days.


----------



## Mike1950

37 this AM mild weather.


----------



## sprucegum

Our annual Canadian thaw -24 they said the wind chill was -40 last night but I did not go out to verify that.


----------



## Tony

This sucks!!


----------



## justallan

Okay, I've changed my mind. Today is going to suck! It's 7:20 and still dark as ever so I'm figuring on another storm.
The wind blew all friggin night and I'm sure all the work I did with the tractor yesterday trying to make a road passable is now buried in drifts again, HMPH!
It ought to be fun, but I'm still loving the job.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

F this. Temp should never be lower than fuel economy. Ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

JR Custom Calls said:


> F this. Temp should never be lower than fuel economy. Ever.




Better put air in that tire too. I think it'll get above zero here today but not by much. Warming up just enough to snow. (Yes it can actually be too cold to snow)


----------



## JR Custom Calls

They're aired up. I didn't spend the extra $100 for sensors when I put new wheels on.


----------



## ripjack13

The temperature should never be below my age......or maybe a better number is the 's or Kevins....
(we need a smilie for kevin.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

My dad just called and said their furnace is not working. They have a fireplace but it doesn't heat their whole house they have a large home. Time to go play in a freezing attic. Hopefully just a t-couple or something simple like that . . . .


----------



## Mike Mills

I feel for you guy/gals far north even though it is cold here.

Years ago the army thought it would be good idea to station a south Georgia boy (had seen snow once in my life) in Brainerd, MN in December.
On the plus side snowmobiles are a blast and the government has more than two F250's to keep the roads clear (one with a plow and one for the salt).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Tony said:


> This sucks!! View attachment 68290


That is tee shirt weather around here


----------



## Schroedc

I think the biggest problem I have with winter weather in the upper midwest comes from the fact that in April 2007 I had a gastric bypass and lost about 200 pounds. Since then I have issues adjusting to cold. I wear turtlenecks until it get to 75 or so and you'll not likely ever see me in pair of shorts. And at least 1/2 of the jeans I own are quilted ones lined with thinsulate. I will say that Smartwool boxers are one of the best things I ever found for winter wear though!


----------



## Sprung

Colin - hunker down - the winds have hit here and are probably headed your way.

I just felt my way home - much of the drive was with visibility of less than 50' with few short stretches that dropped to about 3' beyond the hood of the car... While only 10 miles, it was a long and brutal 10 mile drive...


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Colin - hunker down - the winds have hit here and are probably headed your way.
> 
> I just felt my way home - much of the drive was with visibility of less than 50' with few short stretches that dropped to about 3' beyond the hood of the car... While only 10 miles, it was a long and brutal 10 mile drive...



I'm getting ready to take a 48 mile ride home in that crap. Oh well it's winter... The plus side is were making ice like crazy baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Here's your daggers m cold for you. A coworker shot me an elk, today is payback. He needs the transmission out of this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## justallan

Okay, that sure didn't post how I wrote it, LOL
We got the darn thing out though!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

We all have out lot in life Allan. You have Montana weather and I have Texas weather. It's all the same damn thing this time of year if you ask me.

That's a helluva big grapple attachment on that bucker for such a small tractor - you could flip that puppy in heartbeat if your ass ain't screwed on real tight to your head and you have it loaded to the gill with a bail of hay!


----------



## justallan

I wish that tractor was mine, Kevin. It's a Ford 8770 and I believe has in the neighborhood of 175 HP. I've used it to unload trucks and it handles two 1300+ lb bales pretty nice.
Crap, I'm still cold. LOL


----------



## Brink

Small tractor...
Oops, green tractor boy doesn't know the capability of a NH 8770. The last number series of Fords.


----------



## Kevin

I saw the model number. I'm just used to small tractors and how they flip over so easy I guess. 

But the comment served my purpose - I drug out the knuckledragging tractor experts to weigh in with their deere opinons . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Beautiful out. Warmed up to 24. Not a cloud anywhere. New snow.
But you gotta have dark wrap around sunglasses or you'll be looking for new retinas.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Tell Mama B cousin Kev says hi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Tell Mama B cousin Kev says hi.


Me Too! lol But not the cousin part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

-19 on the way into the shop this morning. Hope the furnace with the cracked heat exchanger keeps working. Looks like I have to buy a new one.


----------



## Mike Mills

Sounds like a few of you may need to heed the advice of this lady.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Mike Mills said:


> Sounds like a few of you may need to heed the advice of this lady.



That's my problem, I done forgot my toeboggan.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

A balmy -1 here right now.


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> A balmy -1 here right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


>



So I shouldn't ask how you feel about ice fishing? Lol. 

We're making some good ice right now and I can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> We're making some good ice right now and I can't wait for the weekend!



The only good ice is in a cooler for fishing and drinking or in a highball glass.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Ice fishing in my lake.

Chilly tonight, 9*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> View attachment 68831



Dang, @Kevin, if I didn't see that WB hat, I might have stepped on you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

My phone says it's -2 here right now. Supposed to go to -7 tonight, actual temp not counting the wind chill. 37 on Saturday is going to feel like a heat wave.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Heat wave!


 

Now if only I can find my halter top and Daisey dukes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Supposed to get up over 30 here today, Hoping to get a heating contractor started on replacing the furnace in my shop wile it's at least sortof warm.


----------



## Mike1950

39 at 7:00 AM pretty mild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Got out to the patch this morning and it needs one more day of sun and wind. Not much wind today but plenty of sun. I checked the weather forecast tomorrow and it looks good . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Seems we have some ice today.

Pic from local news feed. It's not me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> It's not me.



Yeah. We know.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ha Ha! You beat him to it Kevin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin is incorrect! I never wear franchise stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1

We got out on the Sheboygan river this past Sat. and put on about 50 miles. Went to a local pub, had a
couple of beers, some deep fried gator and headed back thru the marsh. Great time, weather was a balmy
23 deg. and slightly windy.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Y'all have gators up there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

Kevin said:


> Y'all have gators up there?


 
Nope all imported, but we do have our fair share of swamp people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

It snowed, more coming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> View attachment 69923



I see what you mean. I typed NYC into my weather forecaster and it don't look fun even for a snow monkey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Supposed to hit 50's today here. Beautiful day yesterday- 80's in greenhouse- sure smelled nice in there. False spring- Lilacs and willows are budding- I will take it though. much nicer then NE - yikes.........


----------



## Kevin

Gonna hit 70 today. Hear tell the crappie are threatening to spawn. I'll be thinking of you Brink. All's clear on the southern front . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Gonna hit 70 here as well. Got to love sunny Colorado.


----------



## NYWoodturner

We need an inappropriate gesture smiley to use about now...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

50's today-sun is out. Beautiful day.


----------



## Kevin

Mid 70s today - might even take off my sweater. How are my northeast brethren faring through all that nastiness?


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

Damn. I didn't know California was gettin hammered too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow...you can see my California AAA sticker!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow...you can see my California AAA sticker!?



yeah it looks like this . . .


----------



## kweinert

Only got up to 72F today. And I'm sitting inside trying to finish up some coding instead of being out in the shop. If I didn't have a deadline I would have taken the day off.

Unfortunately the day job provides the funds for the fun 'job' so I have to stick with it.

:(


----------



## Brink

We survived the night.
Yup, blizzard of '15 fizzled.
An epic storm...epic FAIL!
The great white hype.
A real snore'easter.
We got 6 of the 24" predicted.

But, 40 mph winds, blowing snow, and 11* was fun.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> We survived the night.
> Yup, blizzard of '15 fizzled.
> An epic storm...epic FAIL!
> The great white hype.
> A real snore'easter.
> We got 6 of the 24" predicted.
> 
> But, 40 mph winds, blowing snow, and 11* was fun.



I heard on the radio earlier some weather guy in Jersey went on the air and apologized for getting it so wrong.


----------



## Brink

You still listen to NJ radio? 
Just can't shake the old neighborhood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

I know they say to let Bayonne's be Bayonne's but I just can't let go man . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

7 to 12 inches of snow today, been snowing all day and is supposed to go all night too. Good day to stay inside and watch the super bowl. It is our first real winter storm this year, looks very nice out the window! I'll go out after the super bowl and scrape a layer of snow off with the snow blower so it won't be too bad in the morning.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Forecast has just been upped, expect 10 to 14 inches of snow now.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Good day to stay inside and watch the super bowl.



Unfortunately that's what I've been confined to as well. I had to come out to the shop to do some things that couldn't wait no matter what, but I'm done and ready for tomorrow's delieveies and heading back inside to let the wife feed me chips and dip and drink some apricot tea and watch this silly game. Oh well could be worse . . . I could be forced to actually BE at the game. Now that would suck. I don't knock the people that go I understand the appeal but I just don't have it. My bathroom is only a few steps away and there's never anyone in line or throwing up thei beer and nachos.  

Our weather starts getting okay again starting tomorrow after tonight's freeze. Enjoy the game Greg I plan to. Hopefully it will be worth watching. Something tells me it will be a good one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

snowing but shop is a balmy 75............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I hope you feel better Kevin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Greg I'm doing good thanks. Last night was hell so anything better and I'm happy. I'm gonna check in on this thread occasionally when something big happens in the game. We're gonna do something we never do and that is watch _live_ TV lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Over a foot of snow yesterday and last night, I just finished digging myself and my neighbors out. I am not working the truck driving job today, most of the shops are probably closed anyway. And why risk taking the company truck out if I don't have to, it will wait till tomorrow. So I guess I'll grab a bite to eat and head to the mower shop, I bet they are busy as can be with all the snow blower work.


----------



## woodtickgreg

This was at dawn this morning, just quick pics with the cell phone. Drifts where over my knees in the driveway.

Snow on the hood is higher than the roof! LOL




Over 2 foot drifts in my driveway.




Preparing to blow snow! Kinda fun playing with the snow blower, I shoveled my elderly neighbor ladies too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

BRRRR looks cold.


----------



## Schroedc

We got 4 inches of snow yesterday but windy as all get out. Clear skies today so of course it's down in single digits for the next few days. Forecast has another couple inches on the way for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kevin

I can't stand it anymore I have cabin fever. I feel good enough to give it a try I have got to get out and get me some of this great weather. If I have a relapse so be it . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's about perfect weather Kevin!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

crazy we are in the 50's . we got dirty rain yesterday. they are saying it was ash from one of the volcanoes.


----------



## Kevin

I over-did it but it was worth it.


----------



## eaglea1

We got up to 37 today, absolutely wonderful day. I know that sounds cold ,but when you've been at -10, that 
is a real nice winter breaker for a few days. Lots of folks out today. Nice sunny day. Love it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

eaglea1 said:


> We got up to 37 today



Don't tell me - the whole block had a skinny dip party down at the crik.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Finally, the sun came out! Got to almost 70 today, was able to get out in the Shop and not freeze, actually able to wear shorts! Tony


----------



## eaglea1

Kevin said:


> Don't tell me - the whole block had a skinny dip party down at the crik.



How'd you guess ?


----------



## Brink

Just like a slice of heaven.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert

Up to around 70 all weekend long. Got the boards glued up for the tractor wheels finally. Plenty of other work was accomplished as well.

And we're due to have snow again on Wednesday.


----------



## Kevin

Here's what happens when you brag about your weather. Mid 70's tomorrow (always gets a few degrees warmer here than what the forecast is for across the river) and freezing rain and snow starting the very next day . . . . . .





Karma always bites you in the ass when you brag . . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1

Middle of Feb and in the mid 80's already all week, sorry guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Well I did have big plans of fishing this weekend... Don't really feel like being blown across the lake tho by these winds that are coming. 

@Kevin wanna trade? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

Sounds like it going to be gut shot wolf dog weekend for the start of sturgeon spearing.
https://www.facebook.com/WinnebagoLakeSturgeon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Actual temps will be below zero for the lows the next couple of days, wind chills 20 to 30 below zero.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Actual temps will be below zero for the lows the next couple of days, wind chills 20 to 30 below zero.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Actual temps will be below zero for the lows the next couple of days, wind chills 20 to 30 below zero.



I can't wait for the winds... My phone just said gusts of 37 mph tomorrow. All of our snow will be at your house in an hour. Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Un bearable....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Better take cover... You could catch a tan or something! 

I'm about as white as a snowbank since there's never any sun really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Yesterday, it was -31 degrees C here. That's -24 F and let me tell you, the F and the C stand for F'ing Cold!!!!! Plus, it's been snowing for 2 days.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## eaglea1

Kenbo said:


> Yesterday, it was -31 degrees C here. That's -24 F and let me tell you, the F and the C stand for F'ing Cold!!!!! Plus, it's been snowing for 2 days.



Almost time to put the storm windows on and take the screens off eh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

It's 5 degrees right now but we're supposed to get all the way to 7 today. Windy as all get out though. Wondering if my trash cans are still there or if I have to go chase them down the street.


----------



## Kenbo

eaglea1 said:


> Almost time to put the storm windows on and take the screens off eh?



Nah!!!! We don't do that until March, when it gets REALLY cold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

6 AM 40 degrees- spring weather.


----------



## ripjack13

The high and low today ...

.


----------



## myingling

heat wave here tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

myingling said:


> heat wave here tomorrow


yep what he said


----------



## Schroedc

Just took the dogs out and it's -3 out there. Gonna be a bit chilly pulling a motor on a tractor this afternoon.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

6-12" of snow expected tonight. Thats actually 'crippling' amounts of snow for this area. So glad we got groceries the other day, as there won't be a gallon of milk or loaf of bread available in the state.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

It's starting to warm up, earlier it was -12. -6 right now.


----------



## Mike1950

Wow That is cold- I won't complain about my 33 at 6: AM


----------



## Brink

Quote of the day (yesterday)...
"This is ungodly hot! Who in their right mind would choose to live here!"
Brink 2/14/15 LAX baggage claim area

Was a bit of a shock leaving home at -5* and getting off a plane at 85*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Quote of the day (yesterday)...
> "This is ungodly hot! Who in their right mind would choose to live here!"
> Brink 2/14/15 LAX baggage claim area
> 
> Was a bit of a shock leaving home at -5* and getting off a plane at 85*



What are doing in LA- staying at the Zoo??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Yup, exchange program. Bronx zoo sent me here, then they get  exhibit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Okay, I've had enough of this. -39 degrees C with the windchill this morning. (-38.2 F) We've done pretty well this winter as far as temperatures and snowfall, but this latest cold snap is killer!!!!!!! Time to hit the shop and light the wood stove.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Yup, exchange program. Bronx zoo sent me here, then they get  exhibit.



LA's zoo will never have a better looking chimp!!! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

I agree. A hot fire in the shop sounds great! I got some errands to run first tho and then time to feed the wood to the stove. I've been lighting at least one fire a day out there to keep the concrete warm, shop warms up way faster that way.


----------



## woodtickgreg

1 deg now, going to a high of 3. -9 tonight.


----------



## davduckman2010

i got negative 2 without the wind right now tick. lots of safe ice for along time to come . lake erie walleyes beware the ducks a comin for ya

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm waiting for the soft water ducky, I think I scored a deal on a bigger boat. I'll sell mine for what I paid for it and someone will get a great deal on a ready to go boat and I'll get a bigger boat for the same money. Nice old Slickcraft made right here in Holland Michigan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm waiting for the soft water ducky, I think I scored a deal on a bigger boat. I'll sell mine for what I paid for it and someone will get a great deal on a ready to go boat and I'll get a bigger boat for the same money. Nice old Slickcraft made right here in Holland Michigan.


what you asking greg i got lots of fishing buddys that might be interested


----------



## woodtickgreg

16' lund laker, 40hp merc 2 stroke long shaft tiller engine, power trim and tilt. Minn kota 12v electric trolling motor, all the ropes, anchor, life vest, wave wackers mounted to the transom, hummingbird fish finder, shorelander bunk trailer. 
$3,000 
Basicly your buying the motor and everything else is free. I got pics if you want em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

Holy moly I wish I had 3g. Great deal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's an awesome boat, served me well, needs nothing. I bought it from a friend that gave me a great deal on it and I am passing it on for the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Lunds are great boats. We used to tow a 19 footer over there and pound the walleye.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Our forecast is telling us the high today will be 45º but it's 55º out here right now. These weather guys are hitting the sauce too early in the day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

55 and id be in a t shirt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> 16' lund laker, 40hp merc 2 stroke long shaft tiller engine, power trim and tilt. Minn kota 12v electric trolling motor, all the ropes, anchor, life vest, wave wackers mounted to the transom, hummingbird fish finder, shorelander bunk trailer.
> $3,000
> Basicly your buying the motor and everything else is free. I got pics if you want em.


send me some pics greg ill show them around . or ill sell enough wood and buy it myself maybe ---what year is the boat?


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Quote of the day (yesterday)...
> "This is ungodly hot! Who in their right mind would choose to live here!"
> Brink 2/14/15 LAX baggage claim area
> 
> Was a bit of a shock leaving home at -5* and getting off a plane at 85*



I hope you make it back??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> send me some pics greg ill show them around . or ill sell enough wood and buy it myself maybe ---what year is the boat?


Year? Hell I don't know, LOL. I'll have to look. The fish don't seem to care what year it is. I'll pm you some pics later and find out what year it is. If you bought the boat you'd never see it, Scott would be in it all the time! LOL. I know, make him buy it and you just eat the fish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> Year? Hell I don't know, LOL. I'll have to look. The fish don't seem to care what year it is. I'll pm you some pics later and find out what year it is. If you bought the boat you'd never see it, Scott would be in it all the time! LOL. I know, make him buy it and you just eat the fish.


exactly---- but theres one problem he will ask me for the moneydam spoiled boys of mine

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, they upped our snow forecast to potentially 20"... They've already cancelled classes tomorrow at work, so I get to sleep in. Pretty much every school system in the state has called school off tomorrow as well. There ain't a loaf of bread or gallon of milk within a 200 mile radius.


----------



## ripjack13

It is now flippin c.c.c.cold.


----------



## ripjack13

Global warming my a**...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well, they upped our snow forecast to potentially 20"... They've already cancelled classes tomorrow at work, so I get to sleep in. Pretty much every school system in the state has called school off tomorrow as well. There ain't a loaf of bread or gallon of milk within a 200 mile radius.



Looks like a decent one coming your guys way. Good time to make some calls!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

gman2431 said:


> Good time to make some calls!


In an unheated garage :(. 

Gotta find a solution to this problem. Likely to be home more than just tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

-12 here right now. If I could stay home today I would. Dangerous time to be outside, my truck will not be shut off today.


----------



## myingling

JR Custom Calls said:


> In an unheated garage :(.
> 
> Gotta find a solution to this problem. Likely to be home more than just tomorrow.


 
-15 here this morning ,,, I got a unheated cement block and cement floor garage probly take 3 days of above freezing temps get that thing warmed up LOL


----------



## Schroedc

It was 12 above at 9 am and I got the motor pulled on a little John Deere tractor for a guy to pickup (It was junk but he wants to rebuild it and I can use the money for it since I don't need it anymore after buying another complete tractor for the motor and the brand new tires) but they are now saying below zero up to maybe single digits the rest of the week so I probably won't get the new motor into the tractor. At least my shop is warm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

F this crap. Last time we had a big snow, I had a tractor and blade. This shoveling sucks. Got mine and our pregnant neighbors who is on her way back with her husband from a 'false alarm'.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Made it down to -17 this morning after the sun came up. Supposed to be cold all week.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Lows the next couple days are in the negative and highs in the teens with around a foot of snow on the ground. Our work is technically closed but where i work with animals I still had to come in yesterday and today. Tomorrow we're suppose to mix feed which is in an unheated barn with the doors open, think I need to find a new job haha. Also sucks my shop is my unheated garage so i won't be doing anything for awhile I'd say, don't think my propane heater would even make it somewhat comfortable without it running for hours before hand which isn't the safest thing to do with no air flow. I HATE WINTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Found the solution. 10 outside, 67 in gsrage. Ahhhh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Your garage must be insulated really well, that's a nice little heater, but it ain't that good at its job haha. I wouldn't really care about it being winter or summer if my garage/shop was heated and cooled, man that would be heaven.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> that's a nice little heater, but it ain't that good at its job haha


That's just the jealousy talking


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Another 3 or so inches last night and still snowing, the only thing enjoying this weather is my german shepherd. She'd stay outside all day if i let her, she dives face first in the snow then runs around like crazy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going to be below zero and brutally cold here again for the next couple of days, wind chills tomorrow 20 to 30 below zero.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Same here, Greg. They already closed the school down for the rest of the week. Today was the only day it was open this week. But... down here, it's much worse than up there. You guys get that more regularly than us. It very rarely gets below 0 here, and the heat pumps our houses have just can't keep up. Seems forced air is the standard up north?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I was basically outside working today most of the day, pain in the.... Dang barn creates a wind tunnel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> Same here, Greg. They already closed the school down for the rest of the week. Today was the only day it was open this week. But... down here, it's much worse than up there. You guys get that more regularly than us. It very rarely gets below 0 here, and the heat pumps our houses have just can't keep up. Seems forced air is the standard up north?


Yup, forced air it is, and it runs a lot lately, but at least the house is nice and warm inside.


----------



## Brink

Glad to be home, and getting back on my time.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

It's -14 this morning with a windchill of -28, don't think it's been this cold in a very long time, 20 years +


----------



## SENC

I'm gelid... are you gelid?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Gelid? They're saying another 5-10 inches of snow tonight, @Kevin hows Texas, think I need to put in some applications in the poultry industry down there to get out of this weather haha.


----------



## Kevin

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> @Kevin hows Texas,






 


Not gonna stay that way though. Here's what's coming . . . .







But you can't trust these weather guys. Look at the temp they say it is right now at Ivanhoe, Texas. They saying 55 but as you see my shop thermometer shows 65 and it is accurate. I know the difference between 55 and 65 and it's 65. But they are also often wrong the other way. they're saying the low will be 24 Monday night but it might get down to 19 - you never can count on these people they're worse than politicians and lawyers. Almost.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Got about 3 more inches of new snow last night, but we have a heat wave coming through. Going to climb to 35 today .
Shops been heating for a couple hours now. Should be about ready. Hudson was enjoying the new snow. Here he is checking out the scents of a crisp morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ever wonder what goes through their minds?
Have fun with this post what you think he might be thinking...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Suppose to get to mid 30's today, plan on cleaning up the dust and heating my garage up in a bit. We had slushy freezing rain yesterday, the snow froze last night, my dog had trouble walking on top so she just laid down, I think she's tired of the snow now haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

It was nice yesterday but I got up this morning to -3 and the dogs did not want to stay outside all that long, did their business and ran right back to the door and looked at me as if to say "Let us in already, Don't you know it's below zero out here????"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

We had -30 here in central ND. The windchill was said to be -50. Makes for a good day to stay in the house. It's supposed to be 32 out tomorrow. Gotta love the weather up here


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mid 20's for high today, -8 tonight, cold the rest of the week. First week of march looks great! I can wait, spring is right around the corner. It won't be spring until the auction!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> First week of march looks great!



Where are you getting a forecast for the first week of March, and how reliable has your source been?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Fox 2 weather local. Great to me is anything mid 20's and up, LOL. But they are actually forecasting in the 30's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Ever wonder what goes through their minds?
> Have fun with this post what you think he might be thinking...
> View attachment 72059

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

There's going to be an angry sounding 7.3l in my driveway this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

We're not far behind your digits brink. It's -7 right now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

32 right now!!! This is right after a couple days of wind chill advisories - wind chills of -25 to -35... I am so ready for spring...


----------



## Kenbo

C-Canadians


O-ought to


L-live


D-down south




Any room for me and my frozen nads inTexas @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> C-Canadians
> 
> 
> O-ought to
> 
> 
> L-live
> 
> 
> D-down south
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any room for me and my frozen nads inTexas @Kevin



I'll take you in, but check your frozen nads at the border.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Supposed to get to about 30 here today but 30mph winds all day and then back to the low teens the rest of the week. I'm ready to move if spring don't get here soon.


----------



## Final Strut

We are having a heat wave here today. Right now it is 28 with a windchill of 17. We will be back down in the lower teens stating tomorrow for the rest of the week.


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

That is not snow- Heavy frost............. 50 degrees at 2:00pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

LOL what the hell is that all over the ground down there you better get them snow shoes on or yall better go farther south

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

The only ski you'll ever see me wear is one that's pulled behind a boat.


----------



## davduckman2010

come on up kevin the air boats are running the ice fishermen way out on lake erie I got some skis for ya

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Glad I didn't try making a pen or something tonight, using my micromesh would have been a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Glad I didn't try making a pen or something tonight, using my micromesh would have been a problem
> View attachment 72327



That's not good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> View attachment 72307

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Texans don't like the damn snow but our dogs love it. She has a perfectly warm house with a thick bed of dry straw but she prefers sleeping in the snow. Cleo is mentally "off" a little. 



 


So I had to drive into town today because I wanted to see my grandboys and on the way home I thought I'd take my helo for spin. I keep it parked at the VA in town. I called ahead and told them boys to bring the APU online and de-ice it for me but when I got there they were still in the barracks. 



 


Bunch a pansies can't even take a little snow long enough to pre-flight a helicopter. Hell, I went swimming in the lake this morning before breakfast.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

HaHa Ha- BULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL @Kevin I bet ya were shakin in yer boots just watchin it come down...........40 at 7 PM here. Spring has sprung...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

We got several inches of snow today, and it looked like a bunch of epileptics taking driver's education... Wrecks everywhere!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

-10 for tonight, snow on sunday.


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> -10 for tonight, snow on sunday.


gota luv it tic---yankees are some tough sob----itches we eat this crap for breakfist.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

-18 on the bank clock on my way in to the shop this morning. I'm getting tired of this.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Schroedc said:


> -18 on the bank clock on my way in to the shop this morning. I'm getting tired of this.


Clocks up north don't tell time?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Man! 
I've been hearing frost quakes for a couple days.
Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

JR Custom Calls said:


> Clocks up north don't tell time?



Actually up north we are smart enough to have our clocks tell time and give us the temperature.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123

Uh, I guess that (-) in front of your temperature indicates that is a northern temperature. Got it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> We got several inches of snow today, and it looked like a bunch of epileptics taking driver's education... Wrecks everywhere!



When I talked to my mom yesterday she said my niece and great nephew had been trapped in that 40 car pile up in Melissa (about an hour from me) for nearly 2 hours. Thankfully they were just caught in the traffic jam not the pile up itself. Her husband was in Mississippi for CE and was supposed to come home last night but all the flights had been cancelled. We finally are coming out of it though - the forecast says we won't drop below freezing again for at least a week. But then, in a few hours they might say we're going to have -50 for a month. Those weather people smoke crack you know.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD

Got a couple more inches today... Some folks enjoy this weather.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Cleo looks like an orphan dog in that last pic Kevin...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brink said:


> Man!
> I've been hearing frost quakes for a couple days.
> Awesome!


We have too... Freaks the dogs out - and unfortunately they usually happen in the wee hours of the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

The dogs went nuts this afternoon and my wife said now THAT is an intruder alert. I was already throwing on my chest pack and said yep there is definitely someone or an animal other than another dog on the property.

When I got outside Cleo was pointing under a part of the front porch that isn't closed in and so I kneel down and looked too . . . . staring at me 2 feet away was a big coon with a sort of glassy eyed look - looking at me but almost as if not seeing me just staring through me. It didn't even bat an eye. I immediately knew this was unusual behavior for a coon, but I never seen a rabid animal in winter. I never thought about it before though. So I grabbed a hoe and nudged it lightly to see what it would do. It just moved it's head a little but didn't get up or hiss at me like a normal coon would do. It was sitting upright on it's haunches like a dog. So I nudged it harder and it got up slowly and started walking off like a drunk. That sealed it for me. I wasn't taking a chance on Cleo getting bit by a rabid coon so I popped it. My guess is it was in the middle stages of rabies. I guess it's a dumb question but can animals be rabid in winter? I assume they can I just never seen one before.

Pretty nice size bandit.










I'm out of lime so after I disposed of the coon I poured a bag of stock salt all over the area so Cleo wouldn't go licking at it.


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Cleo looks like an orphan dog in that last pic Kevin...



She knows how to get in her house. As soon as she saw me unholster the 10mm to shoot the coon she hauled ass. She hates gun fire. She was still in it even after I shot the coon, disposed of the body, and spread a thick layer of rock salt over the blood . . . . .


----------



## Brink

Happy time, we got new snow to play in.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Never thought about rabies in the winter, probably because I've never heard of it, but I dont see any logical reason that they cannot get rabies. Good question


----------



## Schroedc

We get Lymes disease showing up in dogs during the winter when all the ticks should be sleeping so I wouldn't see why Rabies would be any different.


----------



## ripjack13

My wife says rabies is not a seasonal disease. (Former vet assistant ) so it's good you disposed of it asap....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got up to 29 above zero today but now starting about midnight we could get up to 3 inches of snow in the next 24 hours. Long term forecast has us into the 40's in the next two weeks so I'm a gonna cross my fingers and hope.


----------



## Sprung

Same as Colin - was a nice day today. And, once we get past tomorrow, it should get even better. A conference I was supposed to go to tomorrow was already cancelled in anticipation of the high winds/blizzard warning that will hit us after tonight's snow. It's all open country where we're at - it'll be a white out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tomorrows forecast here,
couple of inches of snow, changing to sleet, changing to rain, changing to 40 degrees. A little bit of everything I think.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Suppose to be in the 50's tomorrow, woooooooooohooooooooooo, oh wait, wednesday and thursday we're suppose to get 1-3 inches of rain then get 3-7 inches of snow and a low of -3 Thursday night.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

We got about a foot last night into this morning. I shoveled out a path and turn around for the dog to do her business ....then I shoveled out a huge circle for her to run around in. She does laps around it like a greyhound race. It's so funny to see...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Really crappy here today, snow, then sleet, then freezing rain. A normal 45 minute drive took 3 hours one way today.


----------



## ripjack13

It's snowing.....again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

More snow last night... Made for a great playground for the dogs. 


 



 
Tug O War and King of the hill combined

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

It snowed?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

79 and sunny here today. Supposed to have one more warm day, the 20s tomorrow night.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great looking dogs Scott. I remember my shepherd mix had the same kind of fur, came out in clumps in the spring, I see that about to happen on the one on the bottom of the hill. Shepherds are fur producing machines!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Woke up to around 14" of snow this morning, just after all the rain we got during the day yesterday melted the remaining snow from the last storm.


----------



## Mike1950

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Woke up to around 14" of snow this morning, just after all the rain we got during the day yesterday melted the remaining snow from the last storm.



Yikes- you guys have been getting hammered. Clear and 29 at 6 AM here we got snow the other morning about 1/2"


----------



## Final Strut

-10 again when I left for work today. We are only supposed to have a high of 14 today but starting tomorrow the forecast looks a little more like spring. 31 tomorrow with a gradual climb until we hit 50 next Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

60 degrees day before yesterday. Rained like heck yesterday. I've got 12" here and it's still pouring. My parents, about 30 miles east, have major flooding, but only 6-7" of snow so far. I'll be glad when this crap is done.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I'm beginning to think snow has the same effect to my dog as cocaine/meth to humans, goes crazy and just cant get enough of it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tonka hates it... he'll hold in a poop until he's walking funny. But if you throw a ball out there, he'll play and won't want to come back in


----------



## Kevin

We got 14 feet of snow last night. Snow in Texas is measured on a scale called SUETs: Snow Unit Equivalency for Texans. It means that for every foot of snow that falls in Yankeeland, 1 inch that falls in Texas has the same exact impact on us that a foot does on the Eskimos north of the Red River. If you look real close you can still see trees and stuff. 



 


The white stuff just inside the doorway of Cleo's house is not snow, it's a brand new fluffy, dry, thick, warm XXXL pet bed that I crammed in there for her. I bought it at tractor supply for Maestro's last ride so he'd be warm and comfy on the way to the vet. But does she sleep in there? Nope. She's laying out in one of fields somewhere under a pile of snow happy as a lark.


 

So don't complain about all that snow up there - we have the same exact amount.


----------



## Schroedc

So 1 inch in Texas = 12 inches? that must be how they can get away with claiming everything is bigger in Texas........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Looks like 1/4" of snow equals 12 inches, at least from the pics it seems that haha.


----------



## Kevin

Y'all are just jealous because we got more snow than y'all. Cleo always welcomes us home - whether it's one of my trucks or Terry's car she knows the sound of our vehicles coming up the road and is always come's to the gate to greet us. I have no idea where she slept last night but it was under a blanket of snow somewhere.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> So 1 inch in Texas = 12 inches? that must be how they can get away with claiming everything is bigger in Texas........



And this is why @Kevin challenges me and my 5'-16" northern frame to a game of one on one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> And this is why @Kevin challenges me and my 5'-16" northern frame to a game of one on one.



One inch of Texan is equivalent to six inches of monkey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> So 1 inch in Texas = 12 inches? that must be how they can get away with claiming everything is bigger in Texas........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> One inch of Texan is equivalent to six inches of monkey.



 Do we need to start making these kinds of comparisons?  Isn't this a family site?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Do we need to start making these kinds of comparisons?  Isn't this a family site?



We better not, considering the damage it might do to your fragile Id. And before you ask, no the Id is not the same as a person's I.D. - although in your case it very well could be.


----------



## Brink

My 8' roof ice pile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Warm here 40* and the snow is melting like crazy! Supposed to be above freezing everyday next week, might even hit 50*


----------



## Kevin

Low tonight is high 40s. I'll be in the shop until I run out of gas. This has been a very productive day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

It hit about 50 here today!!!! I actually got to spend some time in the shop - the garage shop! Did some clean-up and organizing. Cut some wood on the bandsaw. Getting things ready to start working out there soon as I can. Supposed to be 60 and above the next 5 days - and while I've got a busy week ahead of me, I'm really hoping to get some time out in the garage during those days!

About time it warmed up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

We have a forecasted high of 48 today which happens to be the lowest high forecasted for the week. If it hold s true almost all of our snow should be gone by the end of the week and we will be left with mud and slop which happens to be my lease favorite part about spring. I think it has something to do with working construction for 20+ years and having to slop around in the mud every spring.


----------



## Kevin

Final Strut said:


> mud and slop which happens to be my lease favorite part about spring.



Ditto.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Yea suppose to be in the 50s all week which is pretty exciting. Of course now all that snow my dog was playing in is mud now. So every time she goes out she tracks it back inside and makes an awful mess, my wife is gonna be so happy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I live in the concrete jungle, no slop, just potholes that will swallow small cars and seriously destroy a tire and wheel on your vehicle.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I live in the concrete jungle, no slop, just potholes that will swallow small cars and seriously destroy a tire and wheel on your vehicle.



I've found that if you drive fast enough, you can sail right across a water-filled pothole and barely feel it. Works great starting at about 75 MPH

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Ran the AC today!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Ran the AC today!!!



Bu ho.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Went outside this morning and it was 38 glorious degrees. I wanted to call out of work and just bask in the sun


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I've found that if you drive fast enough, you can sail right across a water-filled pothole and barely feel it. Works great starting at about 75 MPH


Speed limit for big trucks in Michigan is 60 mph. At that speed the pot holes just pound your hemorrhoids into your tonsils.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Ewwww. Icky yucky sicky.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Ewwww. Icky yucky sicky.


Ha Ha!


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Speed limit for big trucks in Michigan is 60 mph. At that speed the pot holes just pound your hemorrhoids into your tonsils.





Kevin said:


> Ewwww. Icky yucky sicky.



Yup, icky yucky sicky....more so when the distance isn't very great

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Went outside this morning and it was 38 glorious degrees. I wanted to call out of work and just bask in the sun



Looks like you did. Nice tats there, sweetie.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ow my eyes!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## thrainson

Hit 62F here today... Was glorious!

And where is the thumbs down button when you need it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

It was 52! Today!! The wife would only let me out on the porch otherwise I'd be making snowballs and throwin em to my dog...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

Woke up to a balmy 35 degrees this morning and we are supposed to hit 57 today. At least half the snow in my yard is gone already. I had a small pond in my back yard Sunday evening and last night when I went out to feed my quail a good half had soaked into the ground already. With the longer days and warmer temps now I will be able to get my chicken coop finished up and get my meat birds ordered.


----------



## manbuckwal

After yesterday's rain looks like a nice clear work day ahead . Supposed to hit 80 today .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

46 here it was a beautiful spring day yesterday- more of the same here.


----------



## Kevin

More unwanted rains off and on next couple days - at least we have good temps high in the 60s lows in the upper 40 and low 50s. Not perfect but bearable.


----------



## Brink

4" of new snow, so far, today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

65 today- Snow what the hell is that...... @Brink


----------



## Kevin

We're having the same problem here i Texas Mike. Total lack of snow and nasty weather dangit. You think maybe we should move to Kent's Cliff so we don't have to put up with all this boring mild weather?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh.....there's plenty of houses around here for sale. A few with 60+ acres....
Come on up....the weather's great!


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Heh heh heh.....there's plenty of houses around here for sale. A few with 60+ acres....
> Come on up....the weather's great!



BULL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> We're having the same problem here i Texas Mike. Total lack of snow and nasty weather dangit. You think maybe we should move to Kent's Cliff so we don't have to put up with all this boring mild weather?


It's not Kent's Cliffs. I'm not sure if Kent even owns a cliff. Kent Cliffs denotes the cliffs within the town of Kent.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> It's not Kent's Cliffs. I'm not sure if Kent even owns a cliff. Kent Cliffs denotes the cliffs within the town of Kent.



Kent's Clifts ... Ken's Clefts ... monkey .... ape . . . it's all the same thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Correct again, @Kevin.
Texas...Mexico...English... Irish...it's all the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Correct again, @Kevin.
> Texas...Mexico...English... Irish...it's all the same thing.



I can't argue with that! I have a true love for every culture you named and we all get along down here quite well, regardless of the skewed BS your TV puts on for ratings.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

That white crap was flying around again this morning.... Supposed to be a high of 23 tomorrow then back into the 40's. I don;t care I just want more sun to dry out the mud from the melting white crap.

I'm back Kevin!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Bout time I was going to ddelete your account but you been gone so long I couldn't even remember the first 3 letters of your username no joke. Remind me what all those letters mean again. The md is maryland I guess but the rest I have no clue. Oh and the Matt part I get that too lol.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

MDLBLDR = Model Builder the 135 is the primary scale I work in 1/35.

Although since I've discovered Shapeways.... (A 3-D printing service) I've been making models to have printed for others... they handle everything once I upload and set pricing.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> MDLBLDR = Model Builder the 135 is the primary scale I work in 1/35.
> 
> Although since I've discovered Shapeways.... (A 3-D printing service) I've been making models to have printed for others... they handle everything once I upload and set pricing.



You ought to post a thread showing one of your projects in the non-woodworking related projects forum. I'm sure everyone would be interested in seeing that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

75 very nice weather here.


----------



## gman2431

Ummmm yea....... It was 6 when I woke up. Up to 9 now....


----------



## Schroedc

12 right now. Hoping it'll get above freezing today. Supposed to be up to the 60's by next week but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## gman2431

Lol I hear ya Colin. It hit 50 here last week and I was running around like it was August outside.

Hopefully a warm up is coming so I can till the garden and start on some spring projects.


----------



## Schroedc

gman2431 said:


> Lol I hear ya Colin. It hit 50 here last week and I was running around like it was August outside.
> 
> Hopefully a warm up is coming so I can till the garden and start on some spring projects.



When it got warm here the contractor started on siding our house (supposed to have been done last summer but that's another story, not this contractors fault) and then it snowed and froze so I've got a half done house and waiting for them to finish.


----------



## gman2431

Dang what a bummer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

46 and the sun just came up- Clear -perfect weather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

I'd trade wood for 46 and sunny. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

gman2431 said:


> I'd trade wood for 46 and sunny. Lol


 You guys have gotten hammered this winter- we have had spring since Jan.


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> I'd trade wood for 46 and sunny. Lol



I'll double the offer for 50 and no snow....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Supposed to reach 87 today . Humming birds are enjoying it .

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Boy...it sure would be nice if spring lasted for more than 2 days.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I'll double the offer for 50 and no snow....



I'll keep my wood and 80 degrees any day for no snow. I'll even keep my 108 on problem at all.


----------



## Mike1950

66 @ 2PST


----------



## woodtickgreg

40 here now, wind blowing like crazy though. Might flirt with 60 later this week.


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> 40 here now, wind blowing like crazy though. Might flirt with 60 later this week.



We are at about the same here, Had to take in my sidewalk sign at the shop before it blew down the street.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

It snowed all yesterday, had to shovel the driveway this morning.


 

Today! 45* driving with windows open, no jackets, enjoying a lovely spring day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

It's 57 here and sunny, which is awesome. But it's also very windy. Already had to chase down the grill cover (it blew off the grill) and put the grill back on the patio (even with locked wheels and a wedge under one of the other wheels, the wind pushed it half way off the patio and into the dirt.)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink is that a snow bunny with you?  Tell the missus I said hello.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

72, sunny, and a light breeze! 

Got all the windows open to enjoy it as best I can as I'm busy with work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

It snowed again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

70- the trees are blooming And we are lovin spring!!!


----------



## Brink

It just won't end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yep - I'm over it. I'll still snap a pic of a nice view, but I'm over it...








To put things in perspective - those are color photos...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

It's snowing.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It snowed here this morning, got about 4 inches of wet snow, now it's gone. Supposed to be 69 on Thursday!


----------



## Mike1950

Bummer only 54 today- only white stuff is the petals coming out of fruit trees....


----------



## Sprung

71, sunny, and just a faint breeze. Absolutely perfect weather to fire up the grill in a little bit and put some burgers on.


----------



## Brink

We still have ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

It's awful nice down here in the tri-state region of FL/AL/GA. Temps have been perfect and we've managed to dodge the heavy rains. When it was raining in FL & AL we were in GA and vice versa. We've only been caught in one hard rain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Help I'm turning into a sponge!! 5" of rain here since noon and 80% chance of severe thunderstorms through Saturday!!


----------



## Kevin

Been raining off and on here to ver since we've been here but we've dodged almost all of it. We' ve had some really hard rains at night once we've gotten to our hotel but those are kinda nice.


----------



## Kevin

We're getting hammered down here in Texas. When I came in from town about 2 hours ago I barely made it across our bridge which I have never seen water over before. You guys in DFW keep your heads down you have a tornado on the ground. It's all headed my way. The rain has been here for days and not gonna let up much over the foreseeable future. We are truly flooding down here in Texas. All the telephone lines are down.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I never get tired of SRV. You be careful down there. Hunker down in the shop and crank up the SRV. Cant go wrong!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

@NYWoodturner what river is that in your pic? Looks nice!


----------



## gman2431

And Kevin be safe down there!


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> We're getting hammered down here in Texas. When I came in from town about 2 hours ago I barely made it across our bridge which I have never seen water over before. You guys in DFW keep your heads down you have a tornado on the ground. It's all headed my way. The rain has been here for days and not gonna let up much over the foreseeable future. We are truly flooding down here in Texas. All the telephone lines are down.


We had it down here on the coast last week - Stay Safe


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dig SRV, You folks in Texas be careful with that weather and stay alert.


----------



## Brink

It's warm and sunny. I gots little sunburn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

25 degrees C today and nothing but sunshine. Love it.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> 25 degrees C today and nothing but sunshine. Love it.



That means nothing to those of us the industrialized world Ken. You may as well have said it was 9 million degrees boulgattinarmida.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

75-12% humidity Just about perfect.........


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> That means nothing to those of us the industrialized world Ken. You may as well have said it was 9 million degrees boulgattinarmida.




Sorry Kevin. What was I thinking? It was 25 degrees boulgattinarmida with a humidity factor of 3 spactoralums and zero percent chance of infectotranalisis.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo

Oh yeah, and for all you Americans....................it was 77 F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

How are all our southern, mid-western friends faring? I've heard of rampant flooding rains all the way from CO Springs to the southeast. Hope everyone is safe and not losing property.


----------



## Kevin

It's flooding here but we live on a hill. I have some low places around our house though that I need to make a french drain for. Not gonna complain though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

We've had some beautiful weather lately - highs in the 60's and 70's, sunny, some breeze and wind. Also have finally had some rain. Rained a couple days last week. Rained today. It's all been that nice, gentle, soak into the ground rain. We needed it. We hardly got any snow this winter and no real amount of rain up until this week. The farmers were all out in the fields the last couple weeks putting seed into dry ground and the last of them finished up a day or two before the rains came. It's been so dry and with the seed going in the ground, this rain was perfectly timed and absolutely needed. Supposed to get more on Tuesday and Wednesday!


----------



## Kevin

It's raining right now. But then it's always raining. The thunderstorm rolling through was blowing hard enough I figured I'd look at the radar. The radar isn't showing Texas anymore it shows the GOM all the way up to Oklahoma so I guess I am currently underwater, and now so used to it I can't tell that I have become a fish.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice here, high around 80, but I'll be working in a nice cool basement today.


----------



## Tony

We got hammered with rain and heavy winds just about all day yesterday, but the sun looks like it wants to come out today. Maybe i can actually get something done! Tony


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


>



I was going to post the same thing, but CCR's "Who'll stop the rain". Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I was going to post the same thing, but CCR's "Who'll stop the rain". Tony



I started a rain song thread a few years ago here somewhere. It's in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Thermal shirt and wood stove yesterday.
All doors and windows open today. 
Getting ready to put on my daisy dukes.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Thermal shirt and wood stove yesterday.
> All doors and windows open today.
> Getting ready to put on my daisy dukes.



pictures or it didn't happen. Oh wait, never mind!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> pictures or it didn't happen. Oh wait, never mind!


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

Started building an arc today... Sheesh!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tony said:


> I was going to post the same thing, but CCR's "Who'll stop the rain". Tony


Haven't heard that one is years...


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> View attachment 79102




What The hell is the deal with the Pornstar.??????


----------



## Mike1950

Perfect weather 80- humidity is up a bit from yesterday though. 30%


----------



## Kevin

Tornado on the ground 4 miles NE of me. Hopefully headed the other direction toward Oklahoma. 

Weather guy says things are just getting fired up good that we'll probably have an outbreak of them over the evening and into the night. I might better make sure my batteries are charged in the storm cellar and that I have some good single malt stashed down there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man o man Kev, do be on the alert. All the storms around here have missed us and nothing really severe.


----------



## ripjack13

How is it now? @Kevin

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

It's calmed down. They're still calling for thunderstorms between now and 1 a.m. but nothing is forming west of here. There's nothing on the radar at all right now out to the west so maybe they got it wrong. Still a little over me but nothing bad. I could walk the dogs if not for the lightning. And rain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ah....well....better safe than soggy. Stay safe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yep - it looks like you just went through the worst of it but you still have a pretty heavy band of rain coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...lotsa flooding down thar.....you still on high ground? @Kevin 

Wow...imagine being stuck at a coliseum?


----------



## BarbS

news out of east TX is devastating Tues. morn. Kevin?


----------



## Wildthings

The thunder and lightning and torrential downpour throughout the night here was incredible. I expected to wake up to a lot of misery but the only problem so far is a defective float on my septic system. The worst part is central Texas south and west of Austin where most of the town of Wimberly and San Marcos got hit extremely hard. They are calling for rain here at my house at 70% for the next 5 days. I think our drought is over!!

@Kevin how did you fair up in your neck of the woods?
@Tony you OK there in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We have had very little rain here, it has all gone around me, either to the north or to the south.


----------



## Kevin

Just flooding mainly. We had a couple of twisters but evidently the one that dropped down in Sherman only hit one building so far as I can tell - a wholesale plumbing supply and it pretty much leveled the building. Because it was memorial day no one was there fortunately. I been working on my truck this morning. Still haven't found the problem. Heading back in a little while. It's not raining right now fortunately.

My mom told me Houston has flooded for the first time ever. Some people have drowned in Wimberly (near Austin as Barry pointed out) and Houston and I think a few other places maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good to know your ok Kev.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones

@Kevin .....You built half of a rowboat (bookcase) a while back if memory serves.....maybe time to build the other half!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Mike Jones said:


> @Kevin .....You built half of a rowboat (bookcase) a while back if memory serves.....maybe time to build the other half!



That's a good idea Mike!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well we finally have some storms bearing down on us, we need the rain, I hope we get some. It just got real dark and windy as a line of storms approaches.


----------



## Kevin

This is the cemetery where most of my family is buried. It got nailed by that tornado I mentioned that went by a couple days ago. My great grand parents that moved them and their family here from NC are buried here as are most of their descendants and this is where I'll be buried. It was such a pretty cemetery out in the middle of nowhere. As usual these pictures don't really capture the damage.














This tree was on the other side of the church. The tornado uprooted it, sucked it up over the church and then jambed it into the cemetery like a javelin.

















There's no bricks on the property anywhere, but here is a brick and a short 2 x 4 lying peacefully together. The tornado was obviously small by the time it hit here, or else it had just sort of skipped on top or else it would have blown the church apart. All it did was remove the shingles. They needed replacing anyway.






My dad is in charge of the cemetery so that means I'll be out there today with my one working chainsaw Hilda. Greg @woodtickgreg how close is Heidi I sure could use her over the next week or so.


----------



## ironman123

That is a lot of uprooting Kevin. Lot of sawing. Glad the church wasn't damaged.


----------



## ripjack13

WoW!!! Thats crazy! Glad you're safe!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> My dad is in charge of the cemetery so that means I'll be out there today with my one working chainsaw Hilda. Greg @woodtickgreg how close is Heidi I sure could use her over the next week or so.


@Kevin Kevin, I have all the parts finally for her but I have not had time to work on it. I have been working on the set up of my shop. Unfortunately the timing stinks and I won't have it ready anytime soon. I didn't anticipate you needing her so soon, sorry Kev.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Its okay Greg there was no way to see tjis coming. I didnt think id need her for weeks not tour fault. I am dog tired from running that 372 all day though lol i'm not a spring chikkin no more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BarbS

Very sad a bout that cemetery, Kevin. I wish there would be a let-up in your storms.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Its okay Greg there was no way to see tjis coming. I didnt think id need her for weeks not tour fault. I am dog tired from running that 372 all day though lol i'm not a spring chikkin no more.


I know what you mean brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@Wildthings 

I just saw this tag Barry, sorry. We're fine, no problems. We were extremely lucky, didn't even lose power. Plenty of people not far away lost plenty so I'm feeling very lucky. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

I got ran off this morning by another t-storm. It's gone now but the earth everywhere in my part of Texas is just one level shy of liquefaction. There's areas my 4WD tractor got stuck and I had to use the bucket to push myself back to higher ground. The church committee doesn't want any more work done until the ground firms up a little. That's not going to happen anytime soon IMO and maybe not all summer the way it looks. Never-ending rain. I've had it with this stuff but what can you do. At least it will give me time to work on chainsaws and hopefully get a couple more running because running Hilda all day is kicking my ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

it rained here about an hour ago, only about 15 minutes, but the ground is so saturated waters just running everywhere.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Yikes those are some big trees to be tossing around......


----------



## ripjack13

HOLY COW!!! I CANT SEE MY YARD IN ALL THIS RAIN!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's what was here for a day and a half, steady heavy rain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

It was actually a beautiful day here (finally!) Sunny, not a cloud in the sky, upper 80s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Texas weather

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> It was actually a beautiful day here (finally!) Sunny, not a cloud in the sky, upper 80s


Yep here too and we'll probably now have 60 days without any rain!! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

..


Wildthings said:


> Yep here too and we'll probably now have 60 days without any rain!! LOL



Probably. I just want some balance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

A lil warm out today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Got hotter there than here. Still, i had a bad day in the heat had a mild heat stroke i thi k. I hope my heat tolerance has not finally waned. Hope i just need to work up to it a little easier than i did today. I was sick as a dawg couldnt keep any water down at all and the headaches and cramping were debilitating. I barely made it home and crawl into the shower been in bed ever since.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Got hotter there than here. Still, i had a bad day in the heat had a mild heat stroke i thi k. I hope my heat tolerance has not finally waned. Hope i just need to work up to it a little easier than i did today. I was sick as a dawg couldnt keep any water down at all and the headaches and cramping were debilitating. I barely made it home and crawl into the shower been in bed ever since.


Thats a bad deal man... Gatorade or something similar seems to do best for me when I can't hold down water. Terry home?


----------



## Mike1950

manbuckwal said:


> A lil warm out today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80257




92 here- Tom's weather is cooking means so will ours- this time of year- redding cooks so do we.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Got hotter there than here. Still, i had a bad day in the heat had a mild heat stroke i thi k. I hope my heat tolerance has not finally waned. Hope i just need to work up to it a little easier than i did today. I was sick as a dawg couldnt keep any water down at all and the headaches and cramping were debilitating. I barely made it home and crawl into the shower been in bed ever since.



Damit Kevin, you know better! As humid as it's been, you need to stay hydrated! Keep you some Gatorade or Powerade around and drink plenty of it. Hope you're back to normal soon my friend! Tony


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a bad deal man... Gatorade or something similar seems to do best for me when I can't hold down water. Terry home?



Bummer- take it easy- nothing to screw with. If you did have heat stroke- tolerance to heat will not be the same- at least it has not been for me- sorta goes with getting older- at 64 the body has been saying BS to this for a while but now the mind is starting to say- NO SH!T...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Got hotter there than here. Still, i had a bad day in the heat had a mild heat stroke i thi k. I hope my heat tolerance has not finally waned. Hope i just need to work up to it a little easier than i did today. I was sick as a dawg couldnt keep any water down at all and the headaches and cramping were debilitating. I barely made it home and crawl into the shower been in bed ever since.



Not good Kevin ! Humidity raises the heat index considerably and can fool ppl when they think its not as hot because the thermometer says so. Cold towels under the arms, back of neck, groin area are quickest ways to get your body temp down . ( but u prob know all that lol )


----------



## manbuckwal

Tony said:


> Damit Kevin, you know better! As humid as it's been, you need to stay hydrated! Keep you some Gatorade or Powerade around and drink plenty of it. Hope you're back to normal soon my friend! Tony




Sugar on the stomach when u get to this point tends to make a lot of ppl sick. Electrolytes are def needed but you may need to "thin" w water to avoid an upset stomach .


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've had heat stroke a few times, seems each time I get it easier. That's why I say I can't take the heat, yes it does come with age too. For some earlier than others. I'll keep my northern climate thank you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I knew better but i have always been able to take it. I did have one bad summer a few summers ago but then the next several summers i was back to normal. Not sure now if my unusually high tolerance is now kaput or not. Time will tell. I was dehydrated starting off and had to climb two pretty tall cedar trees to get the rope attached up high and that really took it out of me right away so I started out in a bad way. Cramping is still so bad I can't sleep everything else is looking pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Today was much better. Not a walk in the park but I was running at least 80% or better of my normal self. A real good sign because it was even hotter and more humid. I think my wife said we topped 100 and the humidity was thick. Still, I was able to work through it steady. I actually got more done than I was planning (or even hoping). 

Maybe I have a few good summers left in me yet.


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Today was much better. Not a walk in the park but I was running at least 80% or better of my normal self. A real good sign because it was even hotter and more humid. I think my wife said we topped 100 and the humidity was thick. Still, I was able to work through it steady. I actually got more done than I was planning (or even hoping).
> 
> Maybe I have a few good summers left in me yet.



Glad to hear you're doing good . Once a person gets heat stroke, they are more susceptible .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> Glad to hear you're doing good . Once a person gets heat stroke, they are more susceptible .



I probably should have rested today but . . .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Heat stroke is no good, Kevin - but good that you're doing better. Just make sure you don't push yourself too hard now.

I had a bit of a heat stroke working a factory job during grad school. Cannot take the heat since then - now even 80 is pushing it for me, especially if the humidity is up.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

According to whatever weather app is on my phone, it is 97F outside right now. 

Good thing it's a nice, cool, not humid 73 in my house right now!


----------



## Kevin

100.7 in the shade and 67% humidity here. Problem is my mill is not in the shade currently I need to fix that. Still not bad because I didn't log today took a rest. Milling is a walk in the park.


----------



## Schroedc

Not too humid but we did hit 90 today (Still over 90 at 5pm) I have to go home and mow, better grab the water bottle as I head out to do that.


----------



## manbuckwal

My oldie is almost pegged out in the shade . Not official of course


----------



## Kevin

Ya'll are gettin hammered. It didn't even hit 100 today 95 or something. 1000% humidity though. I forget what part of CA you're in Tom is it humid there or are you in the drought zone?


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Ya'll are gettin hammered. It didn't even hit 100 today 95 or something. 1000% humidity though. I forget what part of CA you're in Tom is it humid there or are you in the drought zone?


We are in drought area but they are forecasting Lightning tonight and tmw in surrounding mountains. 

30% would b considered high here in the summer


----------



## Kevin

Lightning means you'll be busy again . . . . hopefully not.


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Lightning means you'll be busy again . . . . hopefully not.



Hopefully it won't materialize

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

manbuckwal said:


> My oldie is almost pegged out in the shade . Not official of course
> 
> 
> View attachment 81813



YUKKKK !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CodyC

Kevin said:


> Got hotter there than here. Still, i had a bad day in the heat had a mild heat stroke i thi k. I hope my heat tolerance has not finally waned. Hope i just need to work up to it a little easier than i did today. I was sick as a dawg couldnt keep any water down at all and the headaches and cramping were debilitating. I barely made it home and crawl into the shower been in bed ever since.



Kevin, what you suffered is known as Heat Exhaustion. I know because I've been hospitalized twice because of it. The first time I was in ICU overnight. We were rigging down a drilling rig and my crew had been breaking out two x mile-long pipelines of 2 7/8" upset 8rd tubing. I began upchucking late that afternoon and couldn't stop. Everywhere I had a muscle I had a cramp. It was horrible. They put 17 units of glucose through me overnight to get me rehydrated.

I've never been able to take the heat. Even as a teenager I would routinely get sick when hauling hay or loading watermelons or whatever summer job I found that involved working in the sun with strenuous activity.

You will be more susceptible to heat exhaustion now so learn to recognize the signs and shut down before you reach that point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Miserable drive from Gila Bend to Yuma the other day. AC only helps so much with this heat, Didn't want to turn it on high and risk the engine overheating...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> Miserable drive from Gila Bend to Yuma the other day. AC only helps so much with this heat, Didn't want to turn it on high and risk the engine overheating...
> View attachment 81860




Looks like where I live Barry lol. U get any thunderstorm and lightning activity last night ?


----------



## barry richardson

No, but it's bound to show up, cause the humidity is moving in. I love a good thunder storm...


----------



## manbuckwal

barry richardson said:


> No, but it's bound to show up, cause the humidity is moving in. I love a good thunder storm...



New Mexico is getting hammered right now http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


----------



## Kevin

CodyC said:


> Kevin, what you suffered is known as Heat Exhaustion. I know because I've been hospitalized twice because of it. The first time I was in ICU overnight. We were rigging down a drilling rig and my crew had been breaking out two x mile-long pipelines of 2 7/8" upset 8rd tubing. I began upchucking late that afternoon and couldn't stop. Everywhere I had a muscle I had a cramp. It was horrible. They put 17 units of glucose through me overnight to get me rehydrated.
> 
> I've never been able to take the heat. Even as a teenager I would routinely get sick when hauling hay or loading watermelons or whatever summer job I found that involved working in the sun with strenuous activity.
> 
> You will be more susceptible to heat exhaustion now so learn to recognize the signs and shut down before you reach that point.



Thanks for sharing your experience. I know it hasn't been very long since I had it happen but so far I'm able to work through all day and at a pretty good clip. I do make it a point to drink a half gallon of coconut water every morning before heading out and also a can every hour or so while working. I also drench my head a couple times before I take my noon break and drink another couple cans of coconut water with a light lunch. I think I'll be fine again for another few summers at least. As long as I don't make the mistake of starting out on another hot humid morning already dehydrtaed before I even hit the ground. That was just stupid on my part and that's what caused it. 

Stay cool!


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> Miserable drive from Gila Bend to Yuma the other day. AC only helps so much with this heat, Didn't want to turn it on high and risk the engine overheating...
> View attachment 81860




Reminds me of being in Havasu visiting family when it was 117... NEVER NEVER again will I step foot out there in that heat. 

120 I would probably light on fire. Seriously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Make of it as you like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Speaking of 120, one forecast calls for 120 this coming Thursday in Redding. That would be a record heat for here if it makes it that high. Made it to 112 last Thursday. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal

The week ahead................. Only showing 115 30 min south of ya Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yikes!!! I would never go outside. God I love my northern climate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Currently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Its only 41 degrees cooler here!


----------



## Mike Mills



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Mills said:


> View attachment 83576


Dude, that's awesome!


----------



## woodtickgreg

We got a line of storms heading this way, nice to be home to enjoy it. We do need the rain, been a little dry around here, I haven't mowed the lawn in 2 weeks, lol.


----------



## Kevin

We got some rain today not really enough to wet the whistle of a midget frog though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

An impressive ocean just before the rain started back...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung

We've been starting to have some nice fall temps, after it *finally* cooled down.

The farmers have been enjoying it too - soybeans are just about out of all the fields, and in record time. Many are already starting to pull their corn out now. (Well, at least those impatient enough to not wait another week or so for it to dry more and minimize their costs in having to get it dried.)


----------



## woodman6415

Highs in the low 80s ... Lows around 56 ...got new inspection and registration and a long over due bath ... Time to get some wind therapy before it gets cold ...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

Henry those pictures make me homesick for the oceans/gulf. I've lived on the Pacific, Atlantic, GOM, Tokyo Bay -- miss the smell as much as anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Winter is already here in Texas. Gonna be in the 50s tonight. I just took a picture out the back door . . . .





Just took a selfie . . .




Gonna be a long winter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Winter is already here in Texas. Gonna be in the 50s tonight. I just took a picture out the back door . . . .
> 
> View attachment 89114
> 
> Just took a selfie . . .
> View attachment 89115
> 
> Gonna be a long winter.



Looks like shorts and t-shirt weather to me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Heat finally broke here, it was 106 on 1 Oct, in the 90's now and 70's at night...... ahhhhhh


----------



## woodtickgreg

barry richardson said:


> Heat finally broke here, it was 106 on 1 Oct, in the 90's now and 70's at night...... ahhhhhh


All to damn hot for me! Yankee no do heat, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

It was snowing!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

47 effing degrees last night. So they say. I did not go out to check. Sent the wife out to the shop to turn off the lights. She confirmed it was very cold. My wife is tougher than me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Yesterday was our last 75 degree + day for quite a while. 57 at 5 this AM 56 at just before noon. There went our beautiful indian summer......


----------



## Kevin

We still have warm days, but desert cold nights. They're saying nights will be back up in the 50s and 60s again in a few days - but they say a lot of things that never pan out.


----------



## Brink

Sure would be fun sitting outside tonight at Citi field.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 49 here now, sleeted yesterday. this is hoodie weather, lol. I like it, no sweating or heat stroke Fall colors are peaked here, beautiful, my birch tree is almost naked. Maples look great! Birds are flocking up, I love fall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

It was 31 degrees at 9:45 am this morning on my way to the shop.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sum Bitch - It's snowing out. @Brink - You getting it too? Its not a lot but enough to be WRONG

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

@NYWoodturner 



Brink said:


> It was snowing!!


----------



## gman2431

I'm with @woodtickgreg this is one of my favorite times of the year! 

Hit the river at sunrise this mornin and it was 29 degrees. Had ice build up in the guides, beatiful fall colors and a nice fog looming on the river! Nothing better than that for this guy! 

Running wide open upstream is a little refreshing tho!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

If I lived up there with y'all I'd be a kept man. Ya'll work outside all day and I'll stay home and do all the cooking and cleaning and laundry. I might get out for an occasional duck hunt but you'd have to line the ducks up on the back fence rail so I could shoot & scoot (back inside).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodintyuuu

gman2431 said:


> I'm with @woodtickgreg this is one of my favorite times of the year!
> 
> Hit the river at sunrise this mornin and it was 29 degrees. Had ice build up in the guides, beatiful fall colors and a nice fog looming on the river! Nothing better than that for this guy!
> 
> Running wide open upstream is a little refreshing tho!


cody man did i have an opposite day from that- 89 and sunny , snook and redfish in the flats edges- sunrise at Flamingo is about as absurdly cool as your morning . On the Kayak drop in one of the local crocodiles wanted to see if we were catching more than him , he was a little bummed we did not have a stringer even-silly croc does'nt he know about catch and release yet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> If I lived up there with y'all I'd be a kept man. Ya'll work outside all day and I'll stay home and do all the cooking and cleaning and laundry. I might get out for an occasional duck hunt but you'd have to line the ducks up on the back fence rail so I could shoot & scoot (back inside).


Lots of guys out duck hunt in this morning. Quite a bit of shooting so it sounded like some action was happening. 

Makes me laugh you mentioned it caus one group had a big fire going on the bank warming up after the morning hunt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

I took a private charter outta ft meyers once and those snook are a riot cliff! Caught a 38 incher That would put alot of fish to shame up here! Plus I'd love to catch a big red one day. 

Sounds like you guys are having a blast! I sure wish I coulda shot down there with ya, maybe things will line up different next time. 

Once you get home the fall chromers will be waiting for you!

@woodintyuuu


----------



## manbuckwal

gman2431 said:


> I'm with @woodtickgreg
> 
> Hit the river at sunrise this mornin and it was 29 degrees. Had ice build up in the guides, beatiful fall colors and a nice fog looming on the river! Nothing better than that for this guy!



Wheres da pics ........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodintyuuu said:


> cody man did i have an opposite day from that- 89 and sunny , snook and redfish in the flats edges- sunrise at Flamingo is about as absurdly cool as your morning . On the Kayak drop in one of the local crocodiles wanted to see if we were catching more than him , he was a little bummed we did not have a stringer even-silly croc does'nt he know about catch and release yet



Would any of the more refined & educated yankees be interested in interpreting this "croc talk" for me? No offense Cliff but I do not understand Cro Magnon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

manbuckwal said:


> Wheres da pics ........



I actually forgot my good camera yesterday.... Was a little bummed.


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> Would any of the more refined & educated yankees be interested in interpreting this "croc talk" for me? No offense Cliff but I do not understand Cro Magnon.


Yes. Here is what went down in real time> Our group , which consisted of my son and two others were going fishing from kayaks in the Everglades National Forest. The launch site was in an area
of the park called Flamingo. This is a very famous fishing area known for its abundent access to world class flats action for Redfish,Snook and also Tarpon. In order to launch said kayaks we had to drag the boats thru a marsh,so infested with mosquitos our faces were covered black!!!!. At waters edge we had to paddle as fast as possible out from the mangroves to rid oneself of the mosquitos.
After about 50 yards we noticed the Crocodile swimming toward us. These are saltwater Crocs not alligators and are quite used to taking anything they desire. They love to take fish from your lines , as the commotion of the fish excites them. When he was satisfied we had nothing good for him to eat he just meandered off. (did i mention Flamingo is 60 miles from anywhere on the southern tip of Florida mainland) We were a little relieved. I was glad we did not have any fish on a stringer, thus the reference to "silly croc, dont he know bout catch and release" We also caught fish that day. We did not keep any. Caught several Blacktip sharks on fly rod also in shallow water. We did not use steel leader, thus could execute a long distance release. Sharks and kayaks do not mix any better than Crocodiles and Kayaks. As for Co- magnon , I wuz just bein pure poetec.


----------



## Kevin

woodintyuuu said:


> Our group , which consisted of my son and two others were going fishing from kayaks in the Everglades National Forest.



Ahhhhhhhh therein lies the key to unlock most of my confusion! You are not in Michigan ... I thought "croc & redfish in Michigan ... what's that slang for?" How long you in Fla? You milling between fishing or fishing between milling?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Our DNR just planted a bunch up here last week Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> Ahhhhhhhh therein lies the key to unlock most of my confusion! You are not in Michigan ... I thought "croc & redfish in Michigan ... what's that slang for?" How long you in Fla? You milling between fishing or fishing between milling?


i little bit of both, will be a good trip , ecspecially spending time with son, he is PCS to Ft Lewis . Going to Ranger Batt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

manbuckwal said:


> Wheres da pics ........



Tonight's sunset over the big lake. Notice to the right of the pier the wind surfers kites. Crazy....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Winds have been howling here all day, but from the south west so warm air is back. 60's is nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Sounds like ya'll Texan's are having more epic rain, I'm surprised no one is ranting about it here, too busy filling sand bags?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

You guys can send that rain here!! Boy do we need it.


----------



## Brink

Cool and clear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

3" of rain so far down here this morning. Tony


----------



## Wildthings

barry richardson said:


> Sounds like ya'll Texan's are having more epic rain, I'm surprised no one is ranting about it here, too busy filling sand bags?


It's just starting along my area and forecast for 100% for the next 72 hours with maybe up to 11". We'll see!


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> It's just starting along my area and forecast for 100% for the next 72 hours with maybe up to 11". We'll see!



Good luck Barry, stay safe my friend. We're supposed to get up to 9" today, we'll see I guess.


----------



## woodman6415

barry richardson said:


> Sounds like ya'll Texan's are having more epic rain, I'm surprised no one is ranting about it here, too busy filling sand bags?


. 
Welcome to the great state of Texas 

Hot and dry for months then lots of rain 
Drought drought drought .... Then massive flooding 

I pretty sure you will never hear a true Texan rant about rain ...

Thank you Lord .. Keep it coming

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Wow guys that's a ton of rain!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

gman2431 said:


> Wow guys that's a ton of rain!



It's a great thing we're getting it. The bad news it when it stops, we won't see another drop from 4 months. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo

Houston is just starting to get hit, but the ever-apocolyptic weathermen are calling once again for stormageddon. La Guapa just left about ten minutes ago to Galveston to catch a cruise with her best friend from grade school. Talk about bad timing! Oh well, shop time for me!


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> Houston is just starting to get hit, but the ever-apocolyptic weathermen are calling once again for stormageddon. La Guapa just left about ten minutes ago to Galveston to catch a cruise with her best friend from grade school. Talk about bad timing! Oh well, shop time for me!



Good for you man, that rocks! I would guess as soon as she gets to the ship she'll be fine. Tony


----------



## HomeBody

What's left of Patricia will be here Tuesday. It hasn't rained here in over a month. Unusually dry for this time of year. We're 8" behind normal. C'mon Patty, dump a couple of inches on me. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Had to fill a cookie order yesterday. In Texas you need to be able to hold your breath for long periods if you want to log during the rainy seasons . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Fsyxxx

Was supposed to be working a music festival all weekend, rained out completely. Had to hurry and get one stage out as the river near it was rising. Too muddy to get any machinery in so had to hand carry all the speakers out one at a time. That sucked, a lot. Going out tomorrow to get the rest hoping to at least be able to get the skyjack vr forks close or it'll be a long day!


----------



## justallan

Winter can just show up anytime it wants now, we're done shipping calves and preg testing. From here on out I'm just fixing some fence, moving cows around a little and getting ready for winter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

HomeBody said:


> What's left of Patricia will be here Tuesday. It hasn't rained here in over a month. Unusually dry for this time of year. We're 8" behind normal. C'mon Patty, dump a couple of inches on me. Gary


Hope she's got some left for you -- according to my rain gauge I got a little over 8 1/2" in the past 36 hours

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Fsyxxx said:


> Was supposed to be working a music festival all weekend, rained out completely. Had to hurry and get one stage out as the river near it was rising. Too muddy to get any machinery in so had to hand carry all the speakers out one at a time. That sucked, a lot. Going out tomorrow to get the rest hoping to at least be able to get the skyjack vr forks close or it'll be a long day!



I just checked the box I sent to you via FEDEX and they say it has not been delievered yet because of the flooding. They are saying it won't be there until Tuesday at the soonest. You should have gotten it yesterday. Must be worse down there than here even.


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Hope she's got some left for you -- according to my rain gauge I got a little over 8 1/2" in the past 36 hours



Dang Barry, you got hammered! I've gotten 4" since Saturday morning. Tony


----------



## Wildthings

and according to the radar I've been watching all the reds and yellows spots squeaked by to the east of me Yowsers!


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I just checked the box I sent to you via FEDEX and they say it has not been delievered yet because of the flooding. They are saying it won't be there until Tuesday at the soonest. You should have gotten it yesterday. Must be worse down there than here even.



My Son came home for the weekend, drove down Friday morning. 4- 1/2 drive took him 9 hrs. Poured the whole way, got stuck in Temple 2 hrs. they closed the hwy. Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Kevin said:


> I just checked the box I sent to you via FEDEX and they say it has not been delievered yet because of the flooding. They are saying it won't be there until Tuesday at the soonest. You should have gotten it yesterday. Must be worse down there than here even.


It rained enough to cause the cancellation of a three day fest after one night of music. Saturday morning the word came down to evacuate the campgrounds and gtfo.


----------



## Wildthings

@Tony @Kevin How are y'all faring with this system? I didn't empty the rain gauge before going to bed last night but there's a 5 gallon bucket in the side yard that's got 13" of water in it. Looking at my yard and driveway I say I got more than that. There's an railroad underpass in Dayton that is plumb full to the top probly 20'

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> @Tony @Kevin How are y'all faring with this system? I didn't empty the rain gauge before going to bed last night but there's a 5 gallon bucket in the side yard that's got 13" of water in it. Looking at my yard and driveway I say I got more than that. There's an railroad underpass in Dayton that is plumb full to the top probly 20'



You got it worse than I did Barry! Got about 6" yesterday and overnight. Bright and sunny today. My skeet stash is out in Floresville where that tornado touched down yesterday. Don't worry everyone, the skeet is okay!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> @Tony @Kevin How are y'all faring with this system? I didn't empty the rain gauge before going to bed last night but there's a 5 gallon bucket in the side yard that's got 13" of water in it. Looking at my yard and driveway I say I got more than that. There's an railroad underpass in Dayton that is plumb full to the top probly 20'



We got hammered too. Not as bad as some further south but we got flash floods again in the low areas.


----------



## Tony

Austin got it much worse than we did. Hey @Fsyxxx , you doing okay?


----------



## woodman6415

Visiting daughter here in Austin this week .... 10 inch where she lives yesterday ... Some got 12 or more ....massive street flooding ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Rain -I read this morning where Mt. Raineer is getting 10+' of snow this weekend-yes 10 feet. Yikes-the drought is over..........

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Tony said:


> Austin got it much worse than we did. Hey @Fsyxxx , you doing okay?



Just about dried out! My day started with a call that the lead on the gig was flooded in, I hauled butt to the shop to find it close to flooded. The dumpster had floated into one of the vans so I waded through butt deep water to wrap a tow strap around it and pull it away from the van so we could move it before it floated off. Then we loaded up and went and did a benefit gig. G love played, pretty cool. They raised close to 1 m$ for a special needs school.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Dayum Greg nothing boring about your life just normally, but throw in a flood and you put in a full day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Seasons about done, gets real boring in couple weeks for awhile!


----------



## Mr. Peet

We had 4.25 inches of rain the other day over a 20 hour stretch. It was nice, we needed every drop. Other than getting outside at 2:30 am to clean a gutter. The wind was from the west, blew what leaves were left on the sugar maple onto the roof and the rain was them into the gutter. Now the leaves are all down. This stupid clock thing will put us in the dark by 5pm now. I hate daylight spendings time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin

Tornado on the ground in Tarrant County duck and cover you people in Fort Worth!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Another one reported touched down in Grayson County (Don't think we have a member there though) and heading directly to you beloved leprechaun. My wife is working tonight and her hospital is now just west of the tornado so she is good for now. Coming my way though and I actually love thunderstorms so bring it on. I always think of it this way . . . . . I could live in California and have to deal with earthquakes!!! I hate earthquakes even though I got used to them in Japan they suck. When the earth below your feet starts shaking that, my friend, sucks!

49 MPH wind gust just registered almost from a dead calm. It's here . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yep - Looking at you on the radar you have it coming to you from the south west and the edge of the front is going to torment the hell out of you for a while. Stay safe my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

In fact your in the middle of getting clobbered right now aren't you ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Hide under your wood stash- It is the biggest thing for miles.  Take care.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Holy bat guana 63 MPH on the west side of my little cabin shaking like an earthquake . . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I hate earthquakes. Did I mention that? 

Why is my internet still working that's what I don't get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Wet dogs smell okay to me. Reminds me of serious duck hunting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I love dogs but wet dog smell can only be offset by happy exuberant grateful dog tail wagging - which I'm guessing your getting right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam

We got our first snow of the year last night. Just an inch, but a 20 degree drop in temps. Takes a few days to get used to. Geez I do not like winter. The only thing it's good for is making you appreciate summer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> I hate earthquakes. Did I mention that?
> 
> Why is my internet still working that's what I don't get.



So you can give us updates! That's why it's working! Lol

So how did it pan out? That's some serious wind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> ...So how did it pan out? That's some serious wind!



Everything is in tact in fact after the windy act.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431

Lol. I like the catchy phrase!


----------



## woodtickgreg

We had a front blow through this morning, 40 mph winds and serious rain, Temps will drop today and be a little more seasonable. It's been in the low 70's all week, very unusual for November in Michigan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> We had a front blow through this morning, 40 mph winds and serious rain, Temps will drop today and be a little more seasonable. It's been in the low 70's all week, very unusual for November in Michigan.



Dropped about 10 degrees already over here on the other side of the mitten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

70 degrees in my shop. Any cooler and I gotta get some sweater action workin . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Raining here again in the hill country ( surprise ) and 55 degrees ...


----------



## Kevin

Brrrr. It's not very often that it's cooler down there than up here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

41 but 75 in shop- got to go back out there. more cleaning- ughhh


----------



## NYWoodturner

Its 70 here and I'm turning the AC back on tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Its 70 here and I'm turning the AC back on tonight




AC for 70?!?!?!?!  You need to get the oil furnace on standby!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's a comfortable 64 deg in my house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Comfy 75 in shop- 43 outside- cold enough though the moose are back- trimmin the trees........


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> AC for 70?!?!?!?!  You need to get the oil furnace on standby!!!!


Just the window unit in the bedroom. I'll seep like a baby


----------



## Schroedc

Starting in the afternoon tomorrow it's supposed to start getting colder and quite windy along with some rain. Also the 75th anniversary of the armistice day blizzard on 1940 that killed 49 in Minnesota and a number of others in Iowa and Wisconsin and the Dakotas


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rained here almost all day. Supposed to be upper 50's and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## Sidecar

Frosty morn'n..........fire in the stove, life is good


----------



## Schroedc

Pretty hard frost this morning. Looks like it'll be blue skies and chilly today, rain and possibly snow early next week up here though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy wind batman!!! And it's a balmy 42°....oh boy.


----------



## Mike1950

Great out of town and 64 degrees. actually broke a sweat loading trailer with tee shirt on. Nice weather for just south of 45 parallel.


----------



## Kevin

Actually took my sweater off . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar

Hmmm shameful .......


----------



## Kevin

It's now 74 and the humidity is 0% . . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Freezing fog here most of the morning, now it's right at freezing.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Freezing ... freezing.



Please do not curse on this forum.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

We've been in the 40's during the day around here and for December in Minnesota I'm not going to complain one bit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Personally, I'm a huge fan of global warming.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Personally, I'm a huge fan of global warming.



I am complaining about it- everybody whined all year about how it was going to be a record dry year. It has and is going to keep raining like a cow pi.... well you know what I mean. in 2 days it filled my wheelbarrow 4" This is a desert.......... Well at least I have enough wood for an Ark if needed..............


----------



## Kevin

Hey we got nearly 11" in 2 days. We couldn't get off our hill the normal way - at least we had a back way to get out. But I will take the rain over the cold. Too bad we gonna get more of both I bet.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Hey we got nearly 11" in 2 days. We couldn't get off our hill the normal way - at least we had a back way to get out. But I will take the rain over the cold. Too bad we gonna get more of both I bet.



11" in 2 days OMG  we get 15" a year.... Uncle and son live in Houston- 63" before thanksgiving- You guys don't need clothes and shoes y'all need feathers and webbed feet.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

In December!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ugh - I can't handle 90 anytime of the year. However that low humidity would likely make a huge difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> that low humidity would likely make a huge difference.



makes for easy stabilizing (which I am working on getting to.....)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Eeek! That 90 degrees would just about kill me! 

Been very nice here lately. Still getting into the upper 30's during the day and not getting real cold at night either! Have only had to wear a jacket once or twice in the last month!


----------



## ripjack13

I'll take 90° anyday....


----------



## Kevin

I was swatting mosquitoes in the shop today. Those little bastards don't take long to wake up when the weather gets warm again.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Been in the mid 50s all week and suppose to get in the mid 60s this weekend which would tie or break records. Sure is nice since I have gifts to make and finish up, of course being at work all day doesn't help me getting stuff done.


----------



## BarbS

Hi everybody...PNW is in El Nino warmth this month. Today is bright and sunny, with fall leaves on the green grass and 45º for a high. A Gorgeous fall day. Makes it Awfully hard to get in the Christmas spirit! Hope all you guys are well here. I'm going to take some time to read through a bunch of posts, as I've been MIA since last spring. My mother turns 95 this coming Thursday, and I've been quite taken up with her care this year. Hoping to get back in the shop come spring! er, if we have a winter, that is.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@BarbS Good to hear from you again Barb, we've missed you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

BarbS said:


> Hi everybody...PNW is in El Nino warmth this month. Today is bright and sunny, with fall leaves on the green grass and 45º for a high. A Gorgeous fall day. Makes it Awfully hard to get in the Christmas spirit! Hope all you guys are well here. I'm going to take some time to read through a bunch of posts, as I've been MIA since last spring. My mother turns 95 this coming Thursday, and I've been quite taken up with her care this year. Hoping to get back in the shop come spring! er, if we have a winter, that is.


Great to hear from you Barb. I was concerned we were a bit uncouth and ran you off. Give Mom our best Birthday wishes. 95 is quite incredible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I stopped checking in on her because every time I do she disappears even longer than the time before. 

Always happy to see you Barb. Thanks for keeping us in the loop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BarbS

NYWoodturner said:


> Great to hear from you Barb. I was concerned we were a bit uncouth and ran you off. Give Mom our best Birthday wishes. 95 is quite incredible.


Uncouth? Who is uncouth around here??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> I stopped checking in on her because every time I do she disappears even longer than the time before.
> 
> Always happy to see you Barb. Thanks for keeping us in the loop.



I've missed you guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

BarbS said:


> Uncouth? Who is uncouth around here??



Everyone...except me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Everyone...except me.



Sure. Right. The only poop flinger on the forum says he is the only one with any scruples . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Everyone...except me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

That's Clyde. Not me.


----------



## Kevin

A closet monkey that likes dressing in human wiminz panties posing as an ape and wishing he was an Orangutan. We need to get you some help. Soon . . . .


----------



## BarbS

See..I come back and look what I started!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> That's Clyde. Not me.


 I knew that


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> A closet monkey that likes dressing in human wiminz panties posing as an ape and wishing he was an Orangutan. We need to get you some help. Soon . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

BarbS said:


> See..I come back and look what I started!



This isn't what you started...
It's what you've been missing.

Glad to be back yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BarbS

Brink said:


> This isn't what you started...
> It's what you've been missing.
> 
> Glad to be back yet?


Yes sir, I guess I am! My circus, my monkeys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

BarbS said:


> Yes sir, I guess I am! My circus, my monkeys.


Boys will be boys Barb, we haven't changed, lol. But it's still great to have you back withe us!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

In my shop at nearly 19:00 CDT on the WINTER SOLSTICE . . . . .





I have no complaints. Thank you so much Al Gore, for global warming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar

Rain'n .......hogs are happy......warm


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> In my shop at nearly 19:00 CDT on the WINTER SOLSTICE . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 93484
> 
> I have no complaints. Thank you so much Al Gore, for global warming.


It's supposed to be 61 deg here tomorrow, and I'm just a bit north of you.


----------



## Mike1950

Just a bit cooler here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar

Hope the storms today pass everyone by
Let everyone enjoy a dandy Merry Christmas ! !!!!!!


----------



## sprucegum

Freaking crazy weatherman said it could hit 70 tomorrow. Can't even back my tractor out of the shed because the ice pick tire chains will trash the yard, takes 2 hours to put them on so I guess I will just wait for winter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar

sprucegum said:


> Freaking crazy weatherman said it could hit 70 tomorrow. Can't even back my tractor out of the shed because the ice pick tire chains will trash the yard, takes 2 hours to put them on so I guess I will just wait for winter.


Ahhh just tell yourself your aerating the ground / lawn


----------



## Kevin

2 hours dang only takes 30 minutes to put the tracks on my skidsteer.


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> 2 hours dang only takes 30 minutes to put the tracks on my skidsteer.


I could slap them on a lot faster but I am pretty fussy about getting them tight. Flopping chains wear faster, wreck tractor fenders, and are a real PITA if they roll of the tire in the middle of a snow drift. Add to that that I don't move real fast at a job that I really dislike.


----------



## sprucegum

Sidecar said:


> Ahhh just tell yourself your aerating the ground / lawn


It is not me that is the problem. "Honey look I just aerated the lawn" Got almost an inch of rain yesterday it would look like a hog yard in one pass.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar

sprucegum said:


> It is not me that is the problem. "Honey look I just aerated the lawn" Got almost an inch of rain yesterday it would look like a hog yard in one pass.


Hog yards are good !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's 50° right now.....wth?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

40 degrees and raining at 8AM here in Minnesota in December. This is getting to be one of the goofiest winters in quite a while....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Mike1950

31 and white


----------



## NYWoodturner

48 and foggy as hell - but at least I don't need a jacket

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> 48 ... I don't need a jacket

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

32 now and just a little bit whiter then yesterday

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> View attachment 93535


 Yummy--- dinner...


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


>


That is tee shirt weather around here.


----------



## Jim Beam

Five inches of fresh snow this morning in northern New Mexico, with more on the way.


----------



## woodtickgreg

58 degrees and heavy rain right now at 7:30 pm. It is December and I am in Michigan right?


----------



## sprucegum

I figure I killed winter when I got the tractor and snowplow already to go before it snowed not 2 days after like I normally do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Me too...I just bought a snowblower. My first ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Me three - I just finally starting looking forward to winter and snow and frozen mud and sleet and freezing rain and blizzards and hypothermia all the other wonderful things about winter but just my luck - no where to be found. Oh well, worse things could happen I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, we've had absolutely no snow to speak of yet this year. I just woke up about an hour ago. It's 6:15am now, and it's already 14 degrees C outside. (That's 57F for you American folk)
I get the feeling we are going to pay for all this warm weather. Might have winter until August.
But seriously? 14 degrees on Christmas Eve? Time to take to top down on the Jeep and go for a boot!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar

Kenbo said:


> Well, we've had absolutely no snow to speak of yet this year. I just woke up about an hour ago. It's 6:15am now, and it's already 14 degrees C outside. (That's 57F for you American folk)
> I get the feeling we are going to pay for all this warm weather. Might have winter until August.
> But seriously? 14 degrees on Christmas Eve? Time to take to top down on the Jeep and go for a boot!!!!!


Have a friend up your way kenbo , They live in Renfrew right off 17 , they were out the other evening looking for new calf's out in the brush......no snow just long sleeve shirts and rubber boots.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

It has been 86*. Still trying to sleep with no A/C and it is pretty miserable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Don't care if we don't get a lot of snow just wish Jack Frost would stiffen up this mud a little so I can get in the woods with the tractor. The commercial loggers are suffering this year as the ground is too soft in most locations to get on with heavy equipment. Won't make a lot of difference to me just have a couple dozen trees that need to be salvaged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Yahoo more snow--

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's 63° now....I'm in my shorts...


----------



## NYWoodturner

Blueglass said:


> It has been 86*. Still trying to sleep with no A/C and it is pretty miserable.


Oh hell no... at 70 the A/C comes back on in the bedroom. Cant sleep with it any warmer than that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

We got some slush last night and right now it's working on just enough of a dusting to hide all the brown grass, doesn't look like it'll be much more than that.


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

And right when the ground is getting dry enough again for me to grab some much needed logs we're going to be flooding for the bazillionth time in the past year and a half . . .


----------



## Mike1950

30 and a Skiff of snow- Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Christmas day and it's 45 at noon. Suns out and it's nice


----------



## Tony

68 degrees here, perfect weather for my whole family to be able to spread out in the back yard in an hour when they all arrive here! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Cloudy and just warm enough to melt the little bit off the sidewalks right now.


----------



## Sprung

No snow on the ground. Can still see some green in the grass. Snow coming in tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin




----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> View attachment 93828


Your temp is 73 deg with a chance of a flat tire, lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Your temp is 73 deg with a chance of a flat tire, lol.


77 now. Faulty pressure sensor factory recall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

28- heat wave


----------



## woodtickgreg

39 and cloudy here.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> 77 now. Faulty pressure sensor factory recall.



As long as there's no chance of fire....you should be good.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

29 right now. Pretty much no wind. Have about 5 or so inches of freshly fallen snow. Thankful for the friend who cleared our sidewalk and most of our driveway with his snowblower attachment on his lawn tractor. I'll go out later and grab a shovel and fire up the snow blower and clear the rest out of the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> As long as there's no chance of fire....you should be good.


----------



## Jim Beam

A blizzard in northern New Mexico tonight. We won't get over freezing for 5 or 6 days.


----------



## Kevin

Jim Beam said:


> A blizzard in northern New Mexico tonight. We won't get over freezing for 5 or 6 days.



Enjoy. Please use up all the snow and cold before it heads this way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Kevin said:


> Enjoy. Please use up all the snow and cold before it heads this way.


Plenty left over for you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Jim Beam said:


> Plenty left over for you!


----------



## Kevin

Tornado on the ground headed our way. Guess I better round up the wife and dogs and get them ready to go underground for a spell.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yep - The worst of your storm is yet to come. Your in for about an hour of pounding

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Going around us for now but you cant trust the damn radar even heae days it seems


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> Going around us for now but you cant trust the damn radar even heae days it seems


News of these storms is very bad... ten dead so far. Garland TX was hit hard, as well as other towns. Hope it all misses you, Kevin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

BarbS said:


> News of these storms is very bad... ten dead so far. Garland TX was hit hard, as well as other towns. Hope it all misses you, Kevin.



I lived in Garland for a couple of years very familiar with the area where the twisters hit. Glad we dodged the bullet up here - feel sorry for the folks that didn't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> 77 now. Faulty pressure sensor factory recall.



I just got a recall notice for my '04 Jeep, Apparently the airbags can go off randomly. Of course the notice tells me they don't have the parts yet and to wait for another notice in the mail as to when I can get it fixed. Doesn't tell me if I should stop driving it or what to do to be safe....


----------



## Tony

45 degrees and raining now, took a nosedive here. Tony


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> I lived in Garland for a couple of years very familiar with the area where the twisters hit. Glad we dodged the bullet up here - feel sorry for the folks that didn't.


It's very bad all across there! I hope all our WoodBarter Texans will check in when they have their power back on. This has been a terrible storm, and apparently isn't over yet. Glad you're safe, Kevin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

49° and raining now, took a nosedive here too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We have a winter storm watch for tomorrow (Monday) afternoon and evening. We could get sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## HomeBody

We've had high winds and rain for 3 days. Pushing 5" now. I recently dug a new drainage ditch behind my barn. 100 yds. long and it dumps into my bottom. Yesterday we had a break in the rain and I went to see how the ditch was working. The water was pouring into my bottom lickity split. Then it crossed the fence and went into my neighbors pasture, past the front of his barn and then behind his house and down to the creek. Oops! My neighbor is a jerk and I'm lovin' this. I wonder how long it will take before he figures out "something has changed". I've gotta get some pic of this when the sun comes up. Hilarious. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well the storm that has given everyone else fits is going to hit us in Michigan as sleet and freezing rain, could be some icing before it turns to just rain.


----------



## Kevin

It's still rainimg here - we're on about our fiftieth round of floods in a year at least it feels that way. And to top things off it has turned cold too. At least the cold temps have shut the tornadoes down.


----------



## Mike1950

27 and snowing- nothing new here. snow- snow and a little more snow......


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gary, some states have laws about water retention and detention. Here in PA you can be held responsible for any and all damages to a neighbors property if found responsible. We use the county and state conservancy agents, follow their plans and let them take the heat if failure occurs. Good luck either way.


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Well the storm that has given everyone else fits is going to hit us in Michigan as sleet and freezing rain, could be some icing before it turns to just rain.



This storm looks like it could cause some problems. .25 of ice will really make things interesting...


----------



## Schroedc

Supposed to start snowing this afternoon, anywhere from four inches to a foot when it's done.


----------



## Sprung

Same as Colin. (I know - shocking, seeing as we live less than 3 hours away from each other.)

At least I don't have to go further than a few miles from the house until Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> This storm looks like it could cause some problems. .25 of ice will really make things interesting...


Especially if your a truck driver like myself!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Especially if your a truck driver like myself!


Yikes! Take it easy out there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> Yikes! Take it easy out there!


If it gets ugly I will park it, just not worth the risk. You can drive on snow, but you can't on ice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

We have 0.25 of ice now. Only been raining / sleeting 2 hours. Supposed to rain for another 10-14 hours. 26 degrees now, sure power will be down by morning. Another down day likely all around, unless I find the generator under one of those piles. Good night....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty good accumulation of ice today, missed most of it as it didn't get real slick till late afternoon early evening, raining now. Temps are supposed to rise over night so maybe it won't be so slick for the morning commute.


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> It's still rainimg here - we're on about our fiftieth round of floods in a year at least it feels that way. And to top things off it has turned cold too. At least the cold temps have shut the tornadoes down.


Your ground is going to be so saturated all your trees will fall over!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody

BarbS said:


> Your ground is going to be so saturated all your trees will fall over!



We had 50 mph wind gusts yesterday on top of 7" of rain over 3 days. I thought we'd lose some trees but we didn't. I think if they would have had leaves on them they would have been in trouble. Gary


----------



## HomeBody

HomeBody said:


> We've had high winds and rain for 3 days. Pushing 5" now. I recently dug a new drainage ditch behind my barn. 100 yds. long and it dumps into my bottom. Yesterday we had a break in the rain and I went to see how the ditch was working. The water was pouring into my bottom lickity split. Then it crossed the fence and went into my neighbors pasture, past the front of his barn and then behind his house and down to the creek. Oops! My neighbor is a jerk and I'm lovin' this. I wonder how long it will take before he figures out "something has changed". I've gotta get some pic of this when the sun comes up. Hilarious. Gary



Here's a shot of the river I created for my neighbor. The brown grass is my pasture and his ground starts at the fence. I guess he can start a feud or he can dig a ditch like I did. Luckily for him it's all slope and runs off eventually. It doesn't pond up. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

We ended up with 2 full inches of sleet pellets this morning. Had to plow the roads. The trees were warm enough that very little were iced. The evergreens were heavy, but luckily no wind. Power was on and off but manageable. Still hovering around 32-33 now, beautiful winter seen today. Two weeks straight rain here but only 4 inches worth. Hope to see the sun soon. Had a break Christmas day for a few hours, no rain with some sun, so we winched up an apple that flopped over earlier in the fall. Propped it, and hope we get a few more years of apples from it. Bears are still out, raiding chicken coops and trash bins. Strange fall so far, but mild weather has allowed me to clean up the yard a bit. Mowed lawn Dec. 26th. Never did that before. Very wet with a light mist in the air, but patches were 8"inches tall, so figured now or dead spots come spring....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

It will be a while before I mow my lawn 27 and headed much lower


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike, do you have lawn? I heard you've been growing snow out there. Our boy is in Keensville CO and just got hit a few days ago with the stuff. He hasn't told us anything, but that's what kids do...


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Mike, do you have lawn? I heard you've been growing snow out there. Our boy is in Keensville CO and just got hit a few days ago with the stuff. He hasn't told us anything, but that's what kids do...



Actually it is called albino lawn- special stuff- ya bag it up and sell it to jack frost- I have a half price sale going on now before USPS rates go up- How much do ya wanT!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

We finally got some snow...err...sleet. and now it's raining cats n dogs. Lame. Still haven't used my new snowblower....


----------



## Schroedc

We ended up with about 8-9 inches of wet snow here. Fired up my little snow blower and gave it a workout both at home and the shop. Warned up enough today to clean up most of the sidewalks down to concrete. Maybe an inch more tomorrow according to the weather liar....


----------



## Sidecar

Mike1950 said:


> Actually it is called albino lawn- special stuff- ya bag it up and sell it to jack frost- I have a half price sale going on now before USPS rates go up- How much do ya wanT!!!
> 
> View attachment 94026


Hey where did the moose go......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

23 and headed for the deep freeze


----------



## Kevin

It snowed a little in Sherman couple days ago (30 miles west of us) but thankfully we didn't get any. here's what the trained monkeys are saying . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

I know a certain Irishman that is probably hiding under his covers..... Just sayin....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

We are supposed to get down to 4 on Friday......


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I know a certain Irishman that is probably hiding under his covers..... Just sayin....



It is actually 48 in my shop and I only got out here 5 minutes ago. The trained monkeys are never quite accurate. Our high will probably be in the low 50s I hope. I am bundled up believe me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Probably will not see 50 till march.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS

Mike1950 said:


> We are supposed to get down to 4 on Friday......


We haven't had a Real winter in so long, this cold is a little hard to get used to!


----------



## Mike1950

BarbS said:


> We haven't had a Real winter in so long, this cold is a little hard to get used to!



That or we are getting older... Nah I will go with your theory. Have a great New Year Barb...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

BarbS said:


> We haven't had a Real winter in so long, this cold is a little hard to get used to!


A very mild winter for us this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> A very mild winter for us this year.



Sorta take offence to that bragging this AM thermometer just went from 4.6 to 4.8 I can really feel the change.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A little very light snow this am, just enough to cover the grass, 27 degrees.


----------



## Kevin




----------



## woodtickgreg

3" of snow today, 21 degree's and the wind is howling so wind chill is 2 degree's.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> 3" of snow today, 21 degree's and the wind is howling so wind chill is 2 degree's.



Tee shirt weather for you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

We got all the way up to Zero today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Tee shirt weather for you!


Actually it made me put a Carhart on to use the snow blower today. If the wind wasn't blowin it wouldn't be so bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> We got all the way up to Zero today.



You should head west - we're having a heat wave over here compared to over your direction. It got to 2 today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

38 typical


----------



## Sidecar

Bout 12 right now , but headed down....probably 0 with some good wind......think I'll sleep down by the stove tonite......


----------



## Kevin

Only going to get up to about 67 or 68 today dernit. Topped out at 72 yesterday.


----------



## Mike1950

40- it is a heat wave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Heat wave here too. Supposed high of about 30 today and tomorrow. Will be nice to melt some of the ice off the roads. Patchy ice on the highways - 1/2" in some patches - isn't exactly nice and will be nice to hopefully get some of that cleared off the roads.


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Heat wave here too. Supposed high of about 30 today and tomorrow. Will be nice to melt some of the ice off the roads. Patchy ice on the highways - 1/2" in some patches - isn't exactly nice and will be nice to hopefully get some of that cleared off the roads.



If it's warming up out by @Sprung maybe we'll get it a day later. was -1 according to the bank clock when I headed in to the shop at 9am.


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> If it's warming up out by @Sprung maybe we'll get it a day later. was -1 according to the bank clock when I headed in to the shop at 9am.



Wow - considerably colder over your way! Was already into double digits (barely) when I left the house at 7:45am. One of the radio stations out of Mankato was talking about a high of 22 over their way. Hope you get some of this couple days of warmer temps before it gets cold again for the weekend.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The wind has been blowing here for a couple of days, bites right through ya. Supposed to start warming up Thursday and maybe rain on Friday.


----------



## Sprung

-2 with a windchill of -21 right now. Today's forecast calls for a high of -2. Going to hit -20 overnight tonight and Sunday night. Sunday's high is -9. Forecast says about -20, with a windchill of -45 when I'll be heading out the door for church tomorrow morning...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Sprung said:


> -2 with a windchill of -21 right now. Today's forecast calls for a high of -2. Going to hit -20 overnight tonight and Sunday night. Sunday's high is -9. Forecast says about -20, with a windchill of -45 when I'll be heading out the door for church tomorrow morning...


Ugh! You can have it!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

32


----------



## Kevin

We're being threatened by PWF (Poisonous White Fluff) This system is counter rotating just a bit at the end in an apparent attempt to deliver a crushing left hook to my homestead, indicated by the circled red star. The front of the system is traveling due east so it is not threatening, but I am monitoring the situation closely and have the truck warmed up and idling in case we need to effect an emergency evacuation further south . . . .





@Tony do you have some cots and a heater in the garage?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Dammit . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Plenty of white stuff falling here today....


----------



## Kevin

*In other words it is snowing . . . . .*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> it is snowing . . . . .



I'll trade you - I'll take your snow if you'll take our temps...


----------



## Kevin

No.


----------



## Sprung

Hey, you're not going outside anyways, whether it's just barely cold enough to snow or if it's 10 below!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Hey, you're not going outside anyways, whether it's just barely cold enough to snow or if it's 10 below!



But I know how cold it is out there. It's like a dragon chained in your basement. He might not be able to come upstairs, but you still sleep with one eye open . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Warmed up this morning, actual temp is 9, wind chill is -2.


----------



## Schroedc

-9 right now. Supposed to get up to 32 by the weekend but I'll believe that when I see that.


----------



## Mike1950

33


----------



## woodtickgreg

20 degrees at 2 o'clock, heat wave.


----------



## Kevin

57 in my shop and my toes are froze - toe warmers and all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

Blizzard this morning. 30+ mph winds, gusts 40+ mph. Visibility in town is less than one block.

Don't mind that at all, except for the fact that I need to try and get myself to the doctor's office this afternoon - 25 miles away.


----------



## Kevin

We have a wind advisory as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Woke up this morning to -24 degrees C. That doesn't include the windchill which is -34 at the moment. That's roughly -30 for you American friends. I need this like I need a hole in the head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

-14 F right now


----------



## sprucegum

Schroedc said:


> -14 F right now


And they say it is coming this way dropped from 11 at 6AM to 5 at 8 AM and then the wind is going to blow and bring the chill factor to around -40. Homeless shelters are going into panic mode over in Burlington must be a terrible thing to be homeless. The question I always ask is why in hell would anyone with the ability to hitchhike be homeless in Burlington Vt. in the winter?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Ugh


----------



## Mike1950

42 at 5:00 AM sorta like spring here....

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

Was at 2 When I woke up around 630, at 11 right now. 

Roads are horrible so it should be a gun day traveling North and back.


----------



## Wildthings

58° this morning with a high of 75°. Calling for 70s all week yuck!! Not ready for summer yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> 58° this morning with a high of 75°. Calling for 70s all week yuck!! Not ready for summer yet


I am! Send it my way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wildthings said:


> 58° this morning with a high of 75°. Calling for 70s all week yuck!! Not ready for summer yet



I'll take all I can get, send it my way!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Was at 2 When I woke up around 630, at 11 right now.
> 
> Roads are horrible so it should be a gun day traveling North and back.



A "gun" day is the best day.....


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> A "gun" day is the best day.....



LOL! Gun days are only when I head inland to the big cities where carrying is a must. 

Heading north and staying on the coast isn't a problem! Folks are friendly !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

We're having it pretty rough here too. I'm still waiting for it to get above 55 so I can go outside. Only suppsed to get into the low 60s today but next week it will be threatening 80 which is actually tee shirt weather finally. 

This 40 something crap though is for the birds. Canadian snow geese to be exact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Been in the 80s here all week and for the foreseeable future. It's the best time of year here IMO


----------



## Schroedc

barry richardson said:


> Been in the 80s here all week and for the foreseeable future. It's the best time of year here IMO



@Kevin - Where are we on the "You Suck" button?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Been in the 80s here all week and for the foreseeable future. It's the best time of year here IMO



Yes -the rest of the year they should call it an oven- not a state...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> Yes -the rest of the year they should call it an oven- not a state...


June through Sept really sucks but the rest of the year I will take over most other climates any day...


----------



## Kevin

One of the hottest times I remember was in Needles California. I've been in hotter temperatures but that day and a one time in Galveston when it was way over 100, humid, and one of those rare no wind days. Usually there's always a wind on the coast but when there isn't buddy that's some hot shiest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> June through Sept really sucks but the rest of the year I will take over most other climates any day...



It is dry and low humidity- I like that but I am semi arid. The 115 temps are a bit much for the . I used to love them. kathie and I played Emerald canyon golf course when it was 112. It was nice- no one else playing.. But that was almost 20 yrs ago.....


----------



## Kenbo

I have a hard time getting motivated in temperatures like this. The wood stove in the shop is gonna be working overtime today.


----------



## Kenbo

HOLY CRAP!! IT'S WARMING UP!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

makes me cold just looking at it...
41 F here at 5:30 AM


----------



## Brink

-22.7 Canadian degrees, here. And 45 mph winds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> -22.7 Canadian degrees, here. And 45 mph winds
> 
> View attachment 97233



UGHHHHH!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

We hit -27 F last night nice and sunny today no wind and already up to -5. I actually welcome a couple of these cold snaps through the winter as I feel it lessens the survival rate of some of the nuisance insects like ticks and Japanese beetles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> But that was almost 200 yrs ago....


Fixed it for you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Fixed it for you.



WHAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

was 2 when I got up 8 deg now. I don't even want to know what the wind chill is.  This should be the last real cold day for awhile, warming into the 30's next week, maybe 40's by the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I was -12 this morning....yay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

15 degrees now, I was outside a little while ago and the wind wasn't blowing and the sun was out, actually kind of nice. If it gets into the 30's and 40's next week it's gonna feel like a heat wave.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

15 degrees and kind of nice he says.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> 15 degrees and kind of nice he says.


I hate 15 degrees it is that in between temperature if you go with a t shirt you will be cold sweatshirt and you are too warm. This morning is perfect -17 no question what to wear bare feet, shorts, tee shirt, hot cup of coffee and keep the fire stoked, and hope you don't need to go outside for more wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

19 and light snow this morning.It's gonna be 40 by friday


----------



## sprucegum

Warming up now up to -10 . Upper right is the inside temperature compliments of a Vermont Casting Stove and about a wheelbarrow load of potential turning blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

26 right now. Headed to a forecast high of 35 for the day. I can live with that!

They're talking of 40's on Thursday and Friday - and even 50 on Saturday. Might be a couple good days for me and my one usable arm to get something done in the garage while it's warmer.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yay! Freezing rain right now and then 4 to 8 inches of wet snowA truck drivers dream weather.


----------



## Kevin

Not going to get out of the 40's today. Rained all day yesterday. Shut-in weather.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam

We got 8 inches of snow yesterday morning and a free day off work, paid no less. Most of it was gone by dinner. I turned a 12" bowl on my 12" mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mid-Atlantic now getting the horrible storms that were in the mid-west earlier this week. Severe thunderstorms, tornados, and 1-3 inches of rain predicted tonight. We are between bands and lightening strikes right now. 





@Kevin, I chased to the other end of this but you were not there, so your treasure is safe for another day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> Not going to get out of the 40's today. Rained all day yesterday. Shut-in weather.



One of the local radio talk guys calls weathermen 'trained chickens' because he says you could train a chicken to do a better job at predicting the weather than the jokers doing it. This morning the high was calling for 45 but it got up to 67. I almost went outside.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> One of the local radio talk guys calls weathermen 'trained chickens' because he says you could train a chicken to do a better job at predicting the weather than the jokers doing it. This morning the high was calling for 45 but it got up to 67. I almost went outside.


----------



## Mr. Peet

We had a strange event, 3 inches of snow, then 1/2 inch of ice on top. Drive 7-12 miles in any direction, just rain. Weather man said 50's, snow all gone by 10 am. Well, at 4pm, 34 degrees and still ice covered. 6pm 37 degrees, 7 pm 42, 8pm 57 degrees heavy rain and thunder storms. Ok snow gone now, but I was pissed that just down the road it was in the upper 40's all day. Only 300 feet difference in elevation made a big change here...


----------



## Sprung

We might be flirting with 60 degrees by Saturday! 

That's pretty much shorts weather in my book! Supposed to run up to the Cities on Saturday - will be nice to have a nice day to drive and be in and out of places.


----------



## ripjack13

We're supposed to have high wind gusts today. There was some last night and I thought my roof was gonna blow off!


----------



## woodtickgreg

40's and 50's here on the weekend! I just got done clearing the snow of the drive and walks, already melting in the afternoon sun.


----------



## Final Strut

They are calling for T-shirt weather here this weekend. Lower 50's. My wife is finally feeling well enough that I might be able slip away during the day and finish up some work on my chicken coop and get things ready for some new chicks in a month or so. I will probably hit the shop in the evening for a few hours and the heater probably won't have to run much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

30 this AM and supposed to get to 60- Perfect...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> 30 this AM and supposed to get to 60- Perfect...



 Actually you have to add them together to get perfection.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Actually you have to add them together to get perfection.


When you add them together is when I don't come out of the house and just hide in an air conditioned house, preferably in the nice cool basement shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> When you add them together is when I don't come out of the house and just hide in an air conditioned house, preferably in the nice cool basement shop.



Sissy yanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Sissy yanks.



Whimpy Texicanners.... see a snowflake and hide under the bed fer a couple months.....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung

Supposed to be in the low 50's tomorrow. Will be a nice day for a drive. T-shirt weather!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

50 on sunday here, 40's and windy today.


----------



## Mike1950

43 at 5:30 here spring- I hope..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Supposed to be mid 50's today, I'm off to go whack up some big walnut trees and a white oak that's 32 inches at 8 feet up.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Sunny and mid 70s - quite tolerable even without a sweater.


----------



## Tony

@Kevin, you staying dry? My son said it come a frog-choker in Denton yesterday.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Tony said:


> @Kevin, you staying dry? My son said it come a frog-choker in Denton yesterday.


I saw that tornadoes took buildings in that area. Everyone okay down there or do we need to start making ores and sending them your way?


----------



## Tony

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I saw that tornadoes took buildings in that area. Everyone okay down there or do we need to start making ores and sending them your way?



I'm okay, lot of wind and rain last night and it's morning, but it's tapered off now. They took a beating farther up North in the state up where my son and Kevin are.


----------



## Mike1950

38- it is spring- sunny yesterday- rain today....


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kevin said:


> Sunny and mid 70s - quite tolerable even without a sweater.


It hit 81° here the other day and the emergency rooms were over run with heat stroke victims! What a temp swing 27° this morning. Back to a long sleave shirt and defrost on in the truck on the way to work.


----------



## Tony

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> It hit 81° here the other day and the emergency rooms were over run with heat stroke victims! What a temp swing 27° this morning. Back to a long sleave shirt and defrost on in the truck on the way to work.



27° 

It's 62° here and I had the heater going this morning!


----------



## Kevin

It's been near constant rain and high wind and killer lightning. This pole is about 1/8th of a mile from our place so I assume this is why we lost power yesterday. Direct lightning strike. That little flat twine doesn't invoke much confidence ....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snowed here last week, in the 60'shower most of this week, even went over 70 one day. Worms are coming up already which means the ground frost has thawed, early spring for sure. We are usually still dealing with snow in march. Kinda nice driving around with the truck window down.:)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Yesterday was clear, warm (mid 50's), Moma B got to,put her feet in the lake. And then today hit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

72 yesterday- Beautiful weather


----------



## ripjack13

What's all this white stuff in my yard!!!?? I was playing in mud yesterday with my grandson and now this stuff shows up!!!


----------



## Schroedc

Snow yesterday morning, probably never got above 35, today they are saying almost 60. Welcome to spring in Minnesota


----------



## NYWoodturner

Same here today @Brink and @ripjack13 . I thought we were done with this...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I love a good sprintime snow shower....


----------



## Kevin

You yankees won the war because winter turns men into abominable snowmen, and they are hard to kill.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> You yankees won the war because winter turns men into abominable snowmen, and they are hard to kill.



Yep- just show you southiners a picture of the white stuff and it sends you a scootin..................

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You yankees won the war because winter turns men into abominable snowmen, and they are hard to kill.



No, you send northerners in wool uniforms into southern heat, and they get mean.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

Tornado just went through McKinney keep your heads down. Dunno if it touched down or not . . .

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

6" of rain since 5 am this morning at my house and lots more on the radar. Areas all around Houston are flooding with reports of up to 12" at a rate of 4" per hour -- crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

...


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> 6" of rain since 5 am this morning at my house and lots more on the radar. Areas all around Houston are flooding with reports of up to 12" at a rate of 4" per hour -- crazy



You be safe Barry! It rained here all weekend off and on, poured all night and still coming down. Tony


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> 6" of rain since 5 am this morning at my house and lots more on the radar. Areas all around Houston are flooding with reports of up to 12" at a rate of 4" per hour -- crazy



We get 15" a year- 4" an hour- YIKES............ Do you own a boat?????


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> We get 15" a year- 4" an hour- YIKES............ Do you own a boat?????



Barry's on the coast, he's better suited for it than the rest of us. We get all our rain in about 5 storms a year. It'll rain cats and dogs for a few days than nothing for 4 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

The rough stuff is fixing to hit - I'm where the black dot is and the red stuff is moving north YIKES

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going to be 80 here today, I don't like the heat. Cooler and near perfect tomorrow, 60's and no rain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Going to be 80 here- BEAUTIFUL weather..........


----------



## Jim Beam

6 inches of snow last night, April in northern New Mexico. Have never seen this in the 20 years I've lived here.

A delayed start to work is nice, but it will be days before I can get out for a trail run.


----------



## ripjack13

Snow in new mexico? I never would have thought that would happen....darn you al gore and your global warming scheme....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

We're getting a rain/snow mix and I'm loving it. It's not cold enough to stick, so feeding was a little fun.
For me it's the difference between fighting fires and sitting in a air conditioned swather in july and august working on a haying bonus.


----------



## Kevin

_Well it's floodin' down in Texas, all the telephone lines are down . . . . . _

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

I saw that on the news this morning. That's a bad deal getting it all at once like that.
I sure hope everything turns out well for you all.


----------



## Jim Beam

ripjack13 said:


> Snow in new mexico? I never would have thought that would happen....darn you al gore and your global warming scheme....



Northern New Mexico is like Colorado. We are at 7,000 feet, mountains and pine forests.

Southern New Mexico is like Arizona or Texas, a barren wasteland not fit for human habitation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> _Well it's floodin' down in Texas, all the telephone lines are down . . . . . _


That rain that you guys are getting down there is like the freak storm we had here a year ago that flooded everyone's basements and washed out all the roads. I feel for all of you down there.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> That rain that you guys are getting down there is like the freak storm we had here a year ago that flooded everyone's basements and washed out all the roads. I feel for all of you down there.




We've been getting these freak floods off and on for 2 freaking years.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> We've been getting these freak floods off and on for 2 freaking years.


I'm worried about it happening here again.


----------



## Kevin

Well I'd rather drown than freeze to death. When we lived in Japan one of my dad's squadron mates drowned and said when he goes again that's how he wants to go. He said it was painless. Freezing to death is not painless. Hell being out in it just hunting or fishing or milling is not painless!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Well I'd rather drown than freeze to death. When we lived in Japan one of my dad's squadron mates drowned and said when he goes again that's how he wants to go. He said it was painless. Freezing to death is not painless. Hell being out in it just hunting or fishing or milling is not painless!



Beartooth pass in Yellowstone is beckoning you @Kevin Just opened- go for it!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Beartooth pass in Yellowstone is beckoning you @Kevin Just opened- go for it!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


>



sorry I did not get pic in

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't do heat well anymore. IL be staying right here in the north. Good weather for me. When it gets really hot out I stay in the nice cool air conditioned shop or out on the water in a boat fishin. I can always jump in to cool off! And I do that very thing all the time when it's hot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

We got to 85 degrees today. No rain for 8 days. Last week we had a couple days that didn't get out of the 30's. My thoughts and prayers are with my Texas friends. I hope you guys get dried out soon. I don't know what I can do from here but if there is let me know what you need I will try to send it.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Wildthings

Getting blasted again this morning


----------



## Mike1950

Spring- apple tree is perfect this year

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wow that tree is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Typical South Texas Spring day: pounding rain and winds this morning, 76° now and not a cloud in the sky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Typical South Texas Spring day: pounding rain and winds this morning, 76° now and not a cloud in the sky!


Exactly the same here except 90% humidity - might be from the 1.75" of rain I got this morning! GOD BLESS TEXAS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Mike1950 said:


> Spring- apple tree is perfect this year
> 
> View attachment 102460



Nice! I'm waiting patiently for mine to open. Won't be long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

gman2431 said:


> Nice! I'm waiting patiently for mine to open. Won't be long!



ours just came in full bloom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I guess I have been converted. It was 56 outside this morning when I woke up sweating my butt off. No heat on inside whatsoever. I was so hot I opened the bathroom window to shower. It was awesome...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Today was awesome outside. I even had the windows open last night. Yay!! My apple trees have buds on em. And my mom brought over another tree for us to plant. Granny smith!! I have golden delicious and a liberty tree. I think my favorite apple is now the liberty apple. Nice red color and tart flavor. Cant wait till they are ripe and make some hard cider from em....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

And it's still trying to be winter!


----------



## justallan

This is what I awoke to.
Life is beautiful, you just have to laugh and keep playing


----------



## Kevin

O.M.G. I would just point the truck south and keep driving until I saw _Welcome to Arizona _. . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

It was wet enough yesterday that I chained up even. I made it all winter and never once had to put on chains.
I know for sure this is setting me back on getting some fencing done.
But on a good note things are growing and it's plenty warm, it must be 35 degrees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Mike1950 said:


> ours just came in full bloom


Our apple tree opened last week. It has two blooms. We had some 26 degree weather a couple weeks ago.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Damp and dreary here today, raining off and on. But on a good note the maple tree I planted last year in my back yard is alive and blooming! I always wonder if they are going to survive the first winter after a transplant. It was my first year in the house so I had to plant a tree.


----------



## kweinert

Cold, rain, snow, grey, cloudy, mid 30s

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

It got all the way up to 43 today, about 20 degrees below average. And of course every time I thought about trying to mow my lawn it'd rain for a while...


----------



## kweinert

Snowing right now. Had to clean off my wife's windshield before she left this morning. She overslept so I thought I'd be helpful. It just pushed off, wasn't cold enough to freeze on. It's falling pretty steadily right now but it's only sticking to the grass and cold surfaces, the roads are only wet.


----------



## Kevin

77 and overcast feels like 67 light jacket weather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> 77 and overcast feels like 67 light jacket weather.




67 the shop door is propped open so the dogs can go in and out at will, shorts and a fan for fresh air circulation...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> 67 the shop door is propped open so the dogs can go in and out at will, shorts and a fan for fresh air circulation...



67 but have to be under a fan. No comment. Yankee.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BarbS

Heavy flooding today in your area, Kevin?


----------



## Kevin

BarbS said:


> Heavy flooding today in your area, Kevin?



It's easier to just ask ...
_
Have you had any non-flood days lately? 
_
No rain is forecast until Sunday night but that's apt to change with the wind. How's you and your crew Barb I been hoping we'd hear from you soon. Still have your hands full I'm sure.


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> It's easier to just ask ...
> _
> Have you had any non-flood days lately?
> _
> No rain is forecast until Sunday night but that's apt to change with the wind. How's you and your crew Barb I been hoping we'd hear from you soon. Still have your hands full I'm sure.



Glad you are safe there; the news is dire! Yes, both hands full of caring for others. I bought the new Veritas small plow plane and some blades, and am feeling guilty because I can't even get time to test it out yet! Beautiful tool, though. Armchair shopping is the closest I've come to woodworking in too long a time.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Kevin

Hang in there Barb. Caregivers are one of the most important cogs in our society. You will be rewarded!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Raining here pretty good now, supposed to go for a few hours, 49 deg. Flannel shirt for a jacket, Kev would be freezing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Raining here pretty good now, supposed to go for a few hours, 49 deg. Flannel shirt for a jacket, Kev would be freezing.



No Kev would be inside next to the far nice and toasty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

54 and raining- got the lawn mowed though before it started........


----------



## Kenbo

Well, let's just say that I'm glad I got the work done on the Jeep yesterday because I might need a wet suit today. Come to think of it, with today's weather, any suit I wear is going to be a wet suit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well.....so long as you're not wearing *just* your birthday suit....


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Well.....so long as you're not wearing *just* your birthday suit....



Can't wear that one anymore........it's permanently wrinkled.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

clear and sunny


----------



## Kevin

You know how to catch a unique rabbit?



Unique up on it. 



Know how to catch a tame rabbit?




Tame way. 




Oops I tink I'm in da wong thwead . . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

May 1st and it's still snowing. The ski areas got 6 to 16" over the last couple of days. It's not really sticking here, some on the ground but the roads are just wet.


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> May 1st and it's still snowing. The ski areas got 6 to 16" over the last couple of days. It's not really sticking here, some on the ground but the roads are just wet.



You people might as well be living at the south pole.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> You people might as well be living at the south pole.


much better then living in a dryer exhaust- damn humidity- snakes- bugs and trophy skeeters............


----------



## Jim Beam

Snowed all day today but nothing accumulated. Kept me in the shop - pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

The weather looks great for branding again today, but it looks like we're getting smoke coming out of Canada.


----------



## justallan

WOO-HOO!!!! It's still trying to act like winter a little.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Meanwhile in Northern California we are due for clear and high 80s today... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Clear and sunny here today - Beautiful weather.............


----------



## Kevin

Clear and sunny 88 today. Wednesday night the rains come rolling back in. I will never get anymore logs.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Clear and sunny 88 today. Wednesday night the rains come rolling back in. I will never get anymore logs.



A little more rain and maybe you can float them to house??? Ps- i know it is a bummer....... I used to watch the rain wash money off the walls. It was depressing. Dry weather is coming.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

I was down to a T-shirt yesterday out fencing, then during the night I had to kick on the heater.
I don't watch TV much, but I think our weather is just today and maybe tomorrow. We'll be branding again on Thursday and if it stays cool I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Kevin

The trained monkeys say you have clear weather for Thursday, but it's gonna hit near 70 degrees. You might have a heat stroke. Here's the forecast for Colstrip.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

I'll take it, we've seen worse for darned sure.


----------



## Schroedc

Today it's chilly and grey and damp here, hoping no more rain though, the sectional team track meet is at our school this year, 36 schools, tons of people. Running in the rain probably isn't fun. I'll be heading down there later this afternoon to volunteer.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

This was taken by someone in Detroit yesterday . . . . . Detroit, Texas that is.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

Storm came thru about 2am ... 2 1/2 inches of rain and some dime size hail


----------



## justallan

Other than being a bit sloppy and bunches of wind.....
It's a beautiful day.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

sunny and dry here- perfect- but I will be in truck all day- in search of the elusive

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> Other than being a bit sloppy and bunches of wind.....
> It's a beautiful day.
> 
> View attachment 103849



If you ever want to get rid of that _'crappy phone'_ as you called it I am your man. I swear it makes better paintings than Rembrandt. That looks like the artwork of a master.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Knew I should have mowed the lawn yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

sprucegum said:


> Knew I should have mowed the lawn yesterdayView attachment 104335 View attachment 104336



Got lucky, I mowed Saturday morning, it hasn't stopped raining since. Have gotten 2" since then, still coming down 70° now. Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Didn't get a chance to mow yesterday before it hit - got 2" yesterday and today it's triple times worse

I'm located right where that "7" is and everything is moving to the SE -yikes


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Didn't get a chance to mow yesterday before it hit - got 2" yesterday and today it's triple times worse
> 
> I'm located right where that "7" is and everything is moving to the SE -yikes
> 
> View attachment 105037
> 
> View attachment 105038



Take cover my friend! Tony


----------



## Wildthings

I don't know why it double posted the pic. I tried to delete one but it keeps coming back. Marc any thoughts
@ripjack13


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> I don't know why it double posted the pic. I tried to delete one but it keeps coming back. Marc any thoughts
> @ripjack13



You had 2 pictures uploaded. I deleted the second one.
You need to go to more options, when you edit, then delete the uploaded pic. Not just the text of the picture....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Thanks Marc for that info.
Just emptied the rain gauge -- 5" is what we got today and it's still drizzling as the Astros game is starting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

About to get real nasty here


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 105546


Ha! I just posted that one in the joke topic...heh heh....


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

Hilarious! Bet they're going to get the 2 Tacos for a buck! That's what I always get.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Well at least I was finally able to get some logging done today. Had to hold my breath fr a spell though . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Stormed here from about 3AM on, still going. I know we haven't gotten it as bad as some parts of the state, but the roads are just horrendous this morning. Tony


----------



## Wildthings

It dumped 2.5" of rain here since 5 am. That's 11" in 4 days. We are heading to FBurg this morning but the weather is threatening to stall us.


----------



## woodman6415

Stormed here all night ... Lots of wind ...lightening... Thunder ... But only have 1" in gauge ... Glad it went around us ... Kerrville and Boerne not so lucky


----------



## Tony

It was pouring when I left, I'll check the gauge tonight. We've had 3" since Sunday already.


----------



## woodman6415

This inch makes 6 1/2 since Sunday


----------



## woodman6415

New map of Texas

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

When you just got to ride

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Stormed and rained here most of the night. Raining most of the day too. Raining right now in fact. Hard. One of the local Christian sects have started building an ark on a nearby hilltop. I am about to get in the boat and go to Walmart and buy myself and Terry a couple of robes so we can join them. They said our dogs can come as as they are no robes required. They seem like decent folk and are good builders. I'm trying to figure out how to smuggle a Mercury 300 HP outboard on though because I don't have their faith and don't want to crash against a mountain . . . . .





I tried convincing the elders of the project we really don't need cats in the new world but they almost banned me from the premises so I said I was just joking, that the Lord gave us a sense of humor for a reason. They all laughed and said I really had them going for a second. They have since put me in charge of team morale and youth activities. Got to wear these crazy robes though. Kind of handy though . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Got 3-1/2" more today, so 6-1/2" in 4 days. I need flippers to get around! Tony


----------



## Tony

Oh, and it's still raining........


----------



## Kevin

Yeah. And I get drive in it. In that big awful crowded city tomorrow. 

I better get a nap.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Yeah. And I get drive in it. In that big awful crowded city tomorrow.
> 
> I better get a nap.



You coming here?


----------



## Kevin

Dallas. Halfway there.


----------



## Mike1950

Perfect weather here- dry 80's today 30% humidity..........


----------



## Wildthings

30% humidity!! I haven't seen that since.......well never!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> 30% humidity!! I haven't seen that since.......well never!



This winter there were times when my dial read zero. Now isually over 90


----------



## Wildthings

Yep but you ain't right on the coast!


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> 30% humidity!! I haven't seen that since.......well never!



Lowest we got last year was 11% Of course it gets above 50% when it is raining... 31% in house right now


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Stormed and rained here most of the night. Raining most of the day too. Raining right now in fact. Hard. One of the local Christian sects have started building an ark on a nearby hilltop. I am about to get in the boat and go to Walmart and buy myself and Terry a couple of robes so we can join them. They said our dogs can come as as they are no robes required. They seem like decent folk and are good builders. I'm trying to figure out how to smuggle a Mercury 300 HP outboard on though because I don't have their faith and don't want to crash against a mountain . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 105641
> 
> I tried convincing the elders of the project we really don't need cats in the new world but they almost banned me from the premises so I said I was just joking, that the Lord gave us a sense of humor for a reason. They all laughed and said I really had them going for a second. They have since put me in charge of team morale and youth activities. Got to wear these crazy robes though. Kind of handy though . . . .




Are they putting you in charge of the kool-aid too?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sitting in the rain for day one of a three day show. At least it's dry inside my canopy.


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Are they putting you in charge of the kool-aid too?



Yes. I will be mixing it, but not having any myself.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Sitting in the rain for day one of a three day show. At least it's dry inside my canopy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


>



It's down to just drizzle now. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and warm. Even with the rain I've already covered expenses so from here out its profit. I hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Is it an outside show Colin?


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> It's down to just drizzle now. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and warm. Even with the rain I've already covered expenses so from here out its profit. I hope.



Your luck is turning for the better my pal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Taught my chickens how to swim today.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

We've had a pretty good respite here today. Not much rain.


----------



## Tony

1" more here today.


----------



## Wildthings

Lucky the rain held off in Fredericksburg for the graduation ceremony tonight!! Got my oldest granddaughter graduated

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Lucky the rain held off in Fredericksburg for the graduation ceremony tonight!! Got my oldest granddaughter graduated
> View attachment 105757



That's great Barry, congratulations to her! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Lucky the rain held off in Fredericksburg for the graduation ceremony tonight!! Got my oldest granddaughter graduated
> View attachment 105757



Congrats Barry. She's pretty, must take after her mom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

@Schroedc hope you're having a great show.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

You all should stop hogging all the rain- Ca. needs it.. amazing numbers.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

supposed to get into 90's- Yahoo this means I am done with outside duties- To the shop..............


----------



## Kevin

It's not real hot just 88 but it's so humid out there I ain't even getting out in it. Got plenty to do in the A/C anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> @Schroedc hope you're having a great show.



Weather is pretty decent today. Just one spot of showers. People are out. Trying to get them to part with more money :D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Good luck Colin, hope you sell out! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> Congrats Barry. She's pretty, must take after her mom.


Thanks Guys! and yes she takes after her Nana and her mother side LOL Not me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Good luck Colin, hope you sell out! Tony




It's been a weird day. Lots of people with money but not a lot of spending going on. Talked to several other artists and it isn't just me. Did get a few whales that took 8-10 items each so it's been a pretty decent day when you add it all up

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> It's been a weird day. Lots of people with money but not a lot of spending going on. Talked to several other artists and it isn't just me. Did get a few whales that took 8-10 items each so it's been a pretty decent day when you add it all up



What does 'whales' refer to?


----------



## ironman123

The fish in Tony's post.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> What does 'whales' refer to?




@ironman123 is pretty close, those are the big fish that spend freely.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> @ironman123 is pretty close, those are the big fish that spend freely.



Thanks Colin I was hoping to learn something before midnight. I did learn that @SENC is a paid pharma-operative but I suspected it for so long I'm not going to count that. 

 

Are you crashing in your new mobile digs tonight?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Thanks Colin I was hoping to learn something before midnight. I did learn that @SENC is a paid pharma-operative but I suspected it for so long I'm not going to count that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crashing in your new mobile digs tonight?



Nope we're staying with a friend. Fun historical fact, the house we're in was at one time the home place of the Horn family, original owners of the Federal Cartridge company.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

90 today and a comfy 19% humidity @manbuckwal is sendin his weather our way..... hotter tomorrow- will be in truck all day enjoyin the AC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Thanks Guys! and yes she takes after her Nana and her mother side LOL Not me!



Those of us who have seen you already knew that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Actually a little cooler here today, have our fingers crossed hoping for some of that rain that Texas has been getting here at the house. Not sure what's been going on but it'll rain up to the other side of the river (_mile west of us_) then just dry up and go away, gets a mile or two east of us and builds back up and rains again. Had an inch or two 4 miles up the road the other night, not a drop here. Rained south of us night before that, although not nearly as much there. We keep getting those 6 inch rains... (_raindrop hits the ground about every 6 inches and that's it_). Grass in the yard is all drying up and turning brown, fish ponds are on the verge of drying up, only thing green in the yard is the garden, and I've been watering it 4 - 6 hours a night for the last 2 months to try and keep it growing with temps 90 degrees plus for weeks now. 

Little cooler and breezy today, radar says we got rain on the way, weatherman says we got 80% chance of tropical depression moving in over us, but I'm not holding my breath until I see water standing in the yard! Hope all you guys are well and dry out there in Texas, and if y'all could push that mesh a little further east, I'd sure appreciate some of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Heading home from Fredericksburg today and wondering what to expect. Facebook says my area at the house got over 12" of rain in a 24 hour period. Pictures posted showing Main Street of Mont Belvieu flooded and there were alligators in the street.. Hope my house is OK.


----------



## DaveHawk

Maryland has had 28 stright days of rain. Either all day or partial days. It finally stopped for a few days and the rains are back today.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

Look out @ripjack13!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...it's here.....


----------



## ripjack13

I'm the lil blue dot in the middle....


----------



## Brink

I think @NYWoodturner been washed away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Marc y'all get in the bathtub!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

We have basements up here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> We have basements up here!



Marc y'all get in the basements up there!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Just looked at the radar....it passed us. Just drizzle the whole time....


----------



## NYWoodturner

All clear now. Gail was on a plane from Florida through that.. She just landed. Delayed but on the ground.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> All clear now. Gail was on a plane from Florida through that.. She just landed. Delayed but on the ground.



SWF?


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> All clear now. Gail was on a plane from Florida through that.. She just landed. Delayed but on the ground.



Tell her it's time she gave up those wild college beach parties and settled down a little.


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Heading home from Fredericksburg today and wondering what to expect. Facebook says my area at the house got over 12" of rain in a 24 hour period. Pictures posted showing Main Street of Mont Belvieu flooded and there were alligators in the street.. Hope my house is OK.


Everything is high and dry except the yard and such. Got home and emptied the overflowing rain gauge just in time for the skies to open up again. Been home 1 hour and the gauges says 1.75" anybody want some water!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, I do!! Clouded up here, big ugly black cloud, wind blew, thunder rumbled... Didn't rain enough to soak the sidewalk! Rode out to put corn out for the deer and feed the fish, and the trails were speckled with raindrops. Didn't even wet the dirt good!! And, that was with 4 sprinklers running on the garden, and me around the corner of the shop peein to show it how.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Y'all better be nice to me, Maybe if folks sent me enough sacrificial offerings of highly figured wood I'd dissipate 

Seriously though, I hope it fizzles out and doesn't do any damage.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

You went to far south to help me much... Had high hopes!! Yo-yo on the radio kept revising the forecast all afternoon. Started out at 1 1/2 - 2 inches, pretty soon it was 2 - 3 inches, next thing you know it was 3 - 6 inches. We got an inch ahead of the storm, it crossed the state early and moved east, so Jacksonville down to Daytona will catch the brunt of it.


----------



## justallan

Oh HAIL!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan

We got between 1.5 and 2" in about 15 minutes, then 3 of us got to go find some cows that got loose.


----------



## Kevin

Allan are you serious? It's still snowing there IN JUNE!!! Man if you hadn't canceled I wouldn't be coming anyway even if I'd been able to no joke. That's just ridiculous!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

That was just hail and rain. The pic of our summer helper on the 4-wheeler was going down a road on the mine looking for some cows that got loose.
I sat in a parking lot while the majority of it was going on, waiting for the friggin' idiots still driving to slide out of the way. When I did go through town one place in the highway was a foot under rain and hail. I went to my house 9 miles out of town to grab a stock trailer and some 4-wheelers, by the time I got back to the flooded spot (the last picture) only the hail was left.
Chasing cows around on the hail was interesting though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

My wife intercom'd me out in the shop today and ask if I was drinking enough water. I said yes and mentioned I was just glad it has been staying in the 90's because I know I am going to be able to get some logs now. She asked if I had looked at the thermometer today and I said no, you know I only look in winter to see if I can outside lol. She said it's 101.7 .... I said no wonder I feel so good I am finally thawing out from that hellacious winter!!!

Summer is here!!!! I LOVE SUMMER!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink




----------



## justallan

Here you go @Kevin.
This was a couple days ago in Gallitin Gateway, Montana.
We didn't get snow here but some rain and hail in the evenings in the area. At least we're getting to keep the equipment in tip-top shape.
Yesterday I worked on the swather a bit and got out of the field right before the rain hit us again.
It was 50 degrees out and if I were working outside I think I would have put on longjohns.
Instead I went to Kims house and slept.......all friggin day!


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> Here you go @Kevin.
> This was a couple days ago in Gallitin Gateway, Montana.
> We didn't get snow here but some rain and hail in the evenings in the area. At least we're getting to keep the equipment in tip-top shape.
> Yesterday I worked on the swather a bit and got out of the field right before the rain hit us again.
> It was 50 degrees out and if I were working outside I think I would have put on longjohns.
> Instead I went to Kims house and slept.......all friggin day!
> 
> View attachment 108793


----------



## Sprung

What a difference 6 months makes in MN!

Personally, I'd almost rather deal with what we had 6 months ago...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'd dissipate :sarcastic:
[ATTACH=full said:


> 105930[/ATTACH]



Are you now the storm? Colin the blow hard...


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> What a difference 6 months makes in MN!
> 
> Personally, I'd almost rather deal with what we had 6 months ago...
> 
> View attachment 109569



Store up that lovely heat and I'll trade you the evil cold for it we will get this winter any day and twice on Sunday. Minnesotans aren't summer warriors any more than we Texans are winter warriors.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It a scorcher here... I can't wait until we have winter and it drips to the low 80'speed with chances of showers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

91 degrees at 1 o'clock and 92% humidity. You can have this crap!
I haven't shut my work truck off for a week for the ac.


----------



## Tony

Now we're talking!! @Sprung


----------



## Sprung

@Tony - YUCK! It's 91 here, but supposedly feels like 103. Either way, I'm not leaving the house to go and see what it feels like - too hot for me! Me in the summer is just like @Kevin in winter - viewing the temperatures outside as inhospitable to human life!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

It's a balmy 102° outside the truck, the AC feels nice but it spoils me. I'm having to go to Abilene Sunday instead of tomorrow because tomorrow I'm going logging in this agreeable weather yipee!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

If I worked outside in this heat I would turn into a puddle of piss.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice desert morning sun coming up and 53 degrees- perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> It's a balmy 102° ... I'm going logging in this agreeable weather yipee!





"Agreeable" isn't quite the adjective I'd use to describe such weather!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Nice desert morning sun coming up and 53 degrees- perfect.



I wish it was 53 here this morning... 7:40AM and it's already 78.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> 91 degrees at 1 o'clock and 92% humidity. You can have this crap!
> I haven't shut my work truck off for a week for the ac.



Well after it clouded up and cooled down, and I opened all the doors, and cranked up 3 fans, (_we're talking attic exhaust fan and there's no ceiling in the shop, squirrel cage out of a central heat and air unit pointed across the shop toward the open door, and a 4 ft. box fan pointed in across the shop from a different direction_), for about an hour... I finally got my shop cooled down 25 - 30 degrees, to something that resembled 90 degrees and took the opportunity to turn a couple chunks of Chinese Tallow crotch wood I picked up early this spring into pen blanks, to get it out of the floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Michigan is on fire right now!!! Make it stop!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

For all you folks up north with aspirations of retiring to Florida... Think about it long and hard!! What you're experiencing right now, we go through 6 months out of the year. The other 6 months it's hotter!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

We have Darby heading to town, it's a little windy at the moment...
Batten down the hatches and stock up on water...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

It's hot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Perfect weather Brinksterageness. 

Mike 53 is too cold. _Get your coat on! You're gonna catch your death-o- pneumonia!
_
Can't tell you how many times I heard that growing up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

rocky1 said:


> For all you folks up north with aspirations of retiring to Florida... Think about it long and hard!! What you're experiencing right now, we go through 6 months out of the year. The other 6 months it's hotter!!



I'm looking to go more North not south!!! 

I've been to Florida in that tropical heat... I don't know how anything can live there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Perfect weather Brinksterageness.
> 
> Mike 53 is too cold. _Get your coat on! You're gonna catch your death-o- pneumonia!
> _
> Can't tell you how many times I heard that growing up.



Tee shirt weather- absolutely perfect........


----------



## Kevin

T-shirts he says. Uh huh, under my flannel and coat sure thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> For all you folks up north with aspirations of retiring to Florida... Think about it long and hard!! What you're experiencing right now, we go through 6 months out of the year. The other 6 months it's hotter!!


No way I will ever move south, only visit there in the winter. just to damn hot for me! I love my spring and fall here in Michigan, and can even tolerate the winters till it gets below zero, but that doesn't usually last long. Maine, now that sounds interesting to me, and great sea food, and still has hardwood forest. 94 here now, it sucks, I aint going out.


----------



## Kevin

94 hell you should be out enjoying the nice weather and logging like me. I'm headed back now for my second trailer load. It's not even 100 inside the woods. 

No chiggers so far but they never start showing up until hours after - fingers crossed . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

I think we peaked.
Notice the indoor temp. Yup, we don't have any a/c

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> We have Darby heading to town, it's a little windy at the moment...
> Batten down the hatches and stock up on water...
> 
> View attachment 109686




The trees!!!!! Think of the trees!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> No chiggers so far but they never start showing up until hours after - fingers crossed . . . .



I heard if you pee all over your legs the chiggers won't bite!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> The trees!!!!! Think of the trees!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Yeah... Him and the professor are supposed to be lashed to the tree with some Kudzu vine until this all blows over, who untied his ass?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> I heard if you pee all over your legs the chiggers won't bite!!


I heard the same thing from an independent source so it must have merit.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hoping to get some rain storms today to lower the humidity. Looks like the storms are almost here.


----------



## CWS

78 at 7:am this morning.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cooler today with the clouds and rain, hope the sun doesn't come out and heat things up again. Supposed to be hot all week again, i don't like the heat.


----------



## Wildthings

Yesterday I was hoping for some rain, any rain, just a little to close up the cracks in the yard. Went to be last nite and woke up this morning with 3 1/2" of rain in the gauge Yikes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> Yesterday I was hoping for some rain, any rain, just a little to close up the cracks in the yard. Went to be last nite and woke up this morning with 3 1/2" of rain in the gauge Yikes
> 
> View attachment 109997



That is 1/5 of the precip we get in a year.....


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Yesterday I was hoping for some rain, any rain, just a little to close up the cracks in the yard. Went to be last nite and woke up this morning with 3 1/2" of rain in the gauge Yikes
> 
> View attachment 109997



We have had t-storms lots of lightning but very little rain. Strangest thing I've seen weatherwise before. These are actual t-storms but producing very little rain at least over our house! And we need it desperately now - from floods to drought in the blink of an eye - only in Texas.


----------



## CWS

Hot again today. 92 now and 70% humidity. Gotta love summer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Don't know if you can see the temp in this crappy pic......


----------



## SENC

You need to get out in it and put some air in the tires.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looks like a cool 109 to me... To a yank thats just terrible. The "More frighting scale" slides along with the humidity. What does that come in at? 95%?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kevin I would like to point out the light on your dash is the "Tire Pressure indicator" It senses when the tire needs air sir. I realize that at 109 degrees the ol' thinker quits working as well. Since you will need to get gas soon may I suggest a quick stop to fill up the tires, the tank and get something to eat. The county cannot afford another blood sugar issue.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> You need to get out in it and put some air in the tires.



He can't reach that high

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> He can't reach that high

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I loves a Hudson Valley summer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Absolutely beautiful here, started in the low 70's and topped out in the low 80's. Best part was no humidity and a nice breeze blowing all day long. Went to the annual Gratiot car cruise and had a blast seeing all the cars, bikes, and whatever with a motor. Beautiful weather for it. Looks like a couple more nice days with low humidity and then the nasty hot stuff comes back. I'm ready for cooler fall like weather.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> I loves a Hudson Valley summer
> 
> View attachment 110896

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> You need to get out in it and put some air in the tires.


No, it's actually a factory recall. Tire pressure is fine but the indicator is in fail mode.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

BOOM BOOM right on top of me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> BOOM BOOM right on top of me
> 
> View attachment 111273


Same thing just passed through here, we really needed the rain. Been raining here off and on all day, a very nice break from the oppressive heat.


----------



## Wildthings

I just don't need 6" at a time!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> I just don't need 6" at a time!!



hmmmm.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> hmmmm.........


Stop it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> hmmmm.........


I was wondering what kinda trolls I would get!! I figured it'll be you or that Hawaiian dude

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

We've been dry for 2 months, rained all the way around us here at the house; 3 - 4 miles in every direction have water standing in the ditches for weeks, and we hadn't had a drop here. Finally got 5 inches OF RAIN last week, over 3 days time, and have a whole lot of Boom Boom going on at the moment too!


----------



## Wildthings

I actually can't believe I'm still online! probly just jinxed me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Oddly enough, lights went out here this afternoon when it was bright and sunny out, not a cloud in the sky. Storm went through and they haven't even blinked. Lightning everywhere, I mean seriously ugly lightning, and the dish has never missed a lick.


----------



## Brink

Wildthings said:


> I just don't need 6" at a time!!



Hehehe. Lol. Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> I just don't need 6" at a time!!


It could be worse...

*Rainfall Totals So Far: *

The highest storm total report as of Sunday morning was 31.39 inches near Watson, Louisiana, according to NOAA.

Additional totals through Sunday morning from NOAA: 


27.47 inches near Brownfields, Louisiana
26.26 inches in Monticello, Louisiana
22.84 inches in Gloster, Mississippi
21.56 inches near Jackson, Louisiana
19.14 inches in Baton Rouge, Louisiana (Record daily rainfall on Friday and Saturday)
14.43 inches in Panama City, Florida


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> It could be worse...
> 
> *Rainfall Totals So Far: *
> 
> The highest storm total report as of Sunday morning was 31.39 inches near Watson, Louisiana, according to NOAA.
> 
> Additional totals through Sunday morning from NOAA:
> 
> 
> 27.47 inches near Brownfields, Louisiana
> 26.26 inches in Monticello, Louisiana
> 22.84 inches in Gloster, Mississippi
> 21.56 inches near Jackson, Louisiana
> 19.14 inches in Baton Rouge, Louisiana (Record daily rainfall on Friday and Saturday)
> 14.43 inches in Panama City, Florida


Time to build an ark!


----------



## DaveHawk

_It reached 106 yesterday _


----------



## woodtickgreg

DaveHawk said:


> _It reached 106 yesterday _


YUCK!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I don't see how you Texans deal with this heat. I'd racer how the cold ... I think


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> I don't see how you Texans deal with this heat. I'd racer how the cold ... I think



Racing ain't got nothing to do with it.

I always hear the Yanks say _"I can put more clothes on but you can only take off so much!"_ but for the record, more people die in winter from freezing than people die of heat, so y'alls silly little theory don't hold water.

Winter is bad.
Summer is good.
Winter kills people.
Summer is fun in the sun and gives life.
Winter is evil.
Summer is kind.
Winter is of Satan.
Summer is a gift from the universe.
Winter makes people mean.
Summer makes people happy.
Winter is for Yankees.
Enough said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> It could be worse...



I know I know!! Thank the Lord for me and prayers out to those. I emptied the rain gauge yesterday morning, well actually just made sure it was dry since I've had no rain in 10 days. This morning it's 5.75" so I didn't quite take all 6" I was talking about

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveHawk

200 miles on the bike today, not bad when moving. Otherwise HOT !

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> View attachment 112827


The way you talk about cold and snow this is oddly not as surprising as I would have thought it to be.


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's a struggle at times...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

It's getting awfully windy over here.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> It's getting awfully windy over here.....


Did you make @Mrs RipJack13 mad again?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> View attachment 112834


Brink, you are shivering so fast the camera can't even get you in focus.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

And by that same logic, and using the same camera here is a picture of @Kevin in the snow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Nope. We had a great day today. Moved the living room around. Got rid of some furnature. Kind of, it's not in the living room anymore. But I need to find a new home for it. So I'll see if anyone wants a small entertainment unit. Should go quick, or it's going to the dump.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you make @Mrs RipJack13 mad again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mrs RipJack13 said:


>


At least one of you got the joke


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> At least one of you got the joke


I had to explain it to her....so, yea, one of us got it....lol


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I had to explain it to her....so, yea, one of us got it....lol


Whatever...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Winter has arrived!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Winter has arrived!!!!
> 
> View attachment 113283


 54 here this morning humidity 50% kinda high but perfect weather- high of 80+ expected- not a cloud- perfect tee shirt weather


----------



## CWS

A beautiful fall like day. Had a storm come through last nite but we needed the rain. Hadn't had any rain for over two weeks.


----------



## woodtickgreg

37 and sunny this morning, no wind and the tree's are beautiful with their fall colors. A great morning to be outside! Crisp clean air makes me feel alive! I love fall.


----------



## SENC

woodtickgreg said:


> 37 and sunny this morning, no wind and the tree's are beautiful with their fall colors. A great morning to be outside! Crisp clean air makes me feel alive! I love fall.


Oh my, hope you can start a fire and hole up for the day! No sense going out in that type of cold unless you're duck hunting or ice fishing.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rained all day in vegas yesterday. quite a rarity for us most years but 2016 has brought us some rain about every 4 or 5 weeks all year long


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Oh my, hope you can start a fire and hole up for the day! No sense going out in that type of cold unless you're duck hunting or ice fishing.



Hah only a southiner goes out on the ice at 37..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

6:AM 48 degrees- sure has been wet oct..... all that Typhoon stuff is drowning us with rain. beautiful fall though


----------



## NYWoodturner

41 and cloudy - beautiful fall morning. Headed to the shop


----------



## CWS

Had our first frost this morning. 28 degrees. Thinking of lighting fire in shop.


----------



## Schroedc

36 degrees when I got up, Supposed to get to 49 or 50 but rain starting this afternoon.


----------



## phinds

Schroedc said:


> 36 degrees when I got up, Supposed to get to 49 or 50 but rain starting this afternoon.


Yeah, we've finally moved away from really good weather and down into the low 30's. Actually supposed to have snow showers today but I don't think anything will stick. It's not really all that cold but dammit is FEELS fricking frigidly freezing.


----------



## Schroedc

phinds said:


> Yeah, we've finally moved away from really good weather and down into the low 30's. Actually supposed to have snow showers today but I don't think anything will stick. It's not really all that cold but dammit is FEELS fricking frigidly freezing.



The humidity is up and cloudy so it feels clammy and chilly. We're supposed to have a HS Football playoff game tonight but we'll see if it happens with the rain on the way.


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Had our first frost this morning. 28 degrees. Thinking of lighting fire in shop.


Just don't light the shop on fire....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nice n brisk today to start. It's 41°....and windy.


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Just don't light the shop on fire....


I guess I should have said in the shop stove, but thanks for reminding me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk

We're hanging around high 40s in the morning. Beautiful riding weather.


----------



## DKMD

Perfect here... high 70's during the day and low 60's at night. This is the best year of weather I remember since moving to this treeless flatland nearly 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cold damp rain today in the 40's


----------



## Wildthings

69° and a little wet


----------



## Mike1950

14


----------



## woodtickgreg

34 heading to 40, slight chance of a little rain. Not bad for January.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brutal day outside, 25 to 40 MPH wind gust. Wind chill at 1deg right now, Lake effect snow that catches drivers by surprise and makes the roads slick in a hurry. Rough day for a flatbed truck driver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Right now the snow is light and fluffy, dancing around on it's way down to the ground.

By tomorrow evening we'll have 8 - 12" here in Denver and some areas in the mountains will have up to 3' of new snow. 12 degrees, no wind to speak of.

Greg: very familiar with lake effect snow from the Ohio side. Ex in-laws lived in the first really high ground from the lake and they'd get dumped on. It's much more interesting to see on the news than to drive on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

This would be an appropriate time for a dislike button... You keep that stuff over there Ken

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

It's been freaking cold. high today got to 2. down to -9 tonight they tell us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

0 was the low, got to 16. Not very nice but on the flip side the days are getting longer ..


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> the days are getting longer ..


I noticed that today too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

1 degree this morning. Getting to 14 today. Burr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

78 right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Thunderstorming at the moment, lights off and back on already, then headed to the chilly side in the shop tomorrow... 45 for a high.


----------



## Mike1950

How is the weather treating me, bad or worse.... 8 degrees

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 119954




You have to shovel pathways fer your dog to poop in the yard??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 119954



you call that snow.........................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> You have to shovel pathways fer your dog to poop in the yard??


Yes...or she poops in my driveway.....she hates snow.



Mike1950 said:


> you call that snow.........................


It's just starting....got more coming tomorrow....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Well, it's bed time!  I need to shut off the air conditioner . Predicting only 69* tonight!


----------



## DKMD

Winter is stupid...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

DKMD said:


> Winter is stupid...




Freakin only 48* this morning in Ft Lauderdale, Fl.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

48 deg and I'm in a t shirt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Last night it beat me up.

It's 45 degrees or better at about 8 PM. We just got home so I went out to get the mail. And I had a personal encounter with black ice.

I saw what I presumed to be water from snow melt on the sidewalk. Evidently the sidewalk was *much* colder than the air as it was ice. And it was, of course, right as I was turning from the driveway to the sidewalk and I hit the ground. Twisted left ankle, tweaked left knee, badly bruised left hip (landed on my wallet), hit my left elbow and hand. Hit my head on the grass (luckily - frozen ground not quite as hard as cement) but the headache is gone today. Extremely sore lower back where I twisted going down.

Not my best moment, to be sure.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> Last night it beat me up.
> 
> It's 45 degrees or better at about 8 PM. We just got home so I went out to get the mail. And I had a personal encounter with black ice.
> 
> I saw what I presumed to be water from snow melt on the sidewalk. Evidently the sidewalk was *much* colder than the air as it was ice. And it was, of course, right as I was turning from the driveway to the sidewalk and I hit the ground. Twisted left ankle, tweaked left knee, badly bruised left hip (landed on my wallet), hit my left elbow and hand. Hit my head on the grass (luckily - frozen ground not quite as hard as cement) but the headache is gone today. Extremely sore lower back where I twisted going down.
> 
> Not my best moment, to be sure.



Ouch, hope you recover quickly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> Freakin only 48* this morning in Ft Lauderdale, Fl.
> 
> View attachment 120101



We don't dress like that until it gets below zero. at 48 I might break down and put on a sweatshirt. but probably not.


----------



## Schroedc

Shoveled the 1/2 inch of snow we got last night and now it started crapping on us again. Of course this morning it was just warm enough that what fell after I shoveled was wet and slushy so there's 1/2 of ice under the pretty white stuff.


----------



## rocky1

Long as no trip to the hospital was required, all is good!! Buddy's wife did that crossing the street, '01 - '02, snapped both bones in her leg, broke bones in her foot, had to have surgery, installed pins, plates, screws... Right leg is a walking hardware store. Was on crutches for 3 - 4 months. NOT cool dead of winter in the north country. Still gives her some grief when the weather changes, and that's been 14 - 15 years ago. 

Bumps and bruises heal much more quickly than broken bones, but none of us bounce as good as we used to in our old age.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

About 3 or 4 inches last night into the morning, heavy wet stuff. Just in time to screw up the morning commute. Now it's 41 and raining, when I get home tonight after work it's going to be heavy wet snow to clear of my driveway and walks. I better get some fuel for the snow blower.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I totally based my move off of the scientific research of AL Gore in stating it was safe to move back to the mainland because the cold was gone. I am really starting to question the validity of his expertise after reading your posts...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> I totally based my move off of the scientific research of AL Gore in stating it was safe to move back to the mainland because the cold was gone. I am really starting to question the validity of his expertise after reading your posts...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> We don't dress like that until it gets below zero. at 48 I might break down and put on a sweatshirt. but probably not.




Made it all the way to 74* today so I finally took off my long johns!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I was able to take off my socks and just go with the flops today... I will need some extra blankets tonight methinks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> I totally based my move off of the scientific research of AL Gore in stating it was safe to move back to the mainland because the cold was gone. I am really starting to question the validity of his expertise after reading your posts...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I totally based my move off of the scientific research of AL Gore in stating it was safe to move back to the mainland because the cold was gone. I am really starting to question the validity of his expertise after reading your posts...



We have more snow so far this year then last 4- I think some body has it wrong..................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> We have more snow so far this year then last 4- I think some body has it wrong..................


I consider myself to be reasonably smart but this winter I may up that to genius. While so many people have gone on diets and lost all kinds of weight, I have consistently gone to the buffet in preparation for global cooling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CWS

Ice on everything this morning. a lot of fun!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

quit snowing- now single digits- damn grandkids gave me the bug....  is whining today

Reactions: Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got in the 40"s today, I even saw rhat big orange thing in the sky, I think they call it the sun? But then it clouded up and we might see some more rain.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's January. And we are having a real thunderstorm, crazy.


----------



## ripjack13

It's an early spring day over here...45°


----------



## rocky1

woodtickgreg said:


> It's January. And we are having a real thunderstorm, crazy.



I always liked the snow storms with lightning!! 

Back before I moved to ND, I asked a couple of the locals if it thundered and lightninged when it snowed. They both thought that question funny as hell for some reason, coming from a southern redneck, and suggested that, no it never thundered and lightninged while it snowed. Made them eat their words twice in the 25 years I lived up there!! (_For the rest of you truly southern guys, it's a rare occurence, the one old boy was mid-50s when he passed, and those were the only two times he had seen it in his lifetime. There is a reason that Jim Santore on the Weather Channel gets all excited about it._)

But yeah, that was some weird bat guana!! Just doesn't happen out there often at all. One was mid-December, the other early October. The latter came out of nowhere, wasn't forecast, turned ugly, and dumped over a foot of snow before it was done. Thought I had seen it one other time, but that one turned out to be an ice coated 250 KV power line whipping in the wind. Resultant arc traveling down the power line, as wires whipped to and fro, was lightning up my yard pretty good 6 miles away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have seen thunder snow, and it's usually that very heavy wet snow.


----------



## Tony

Houston had some bad flooding overnight.

@chippin-in @El Guapo @Wildthings 

Y'all doing okay?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Houston had some bad flooding overnight.
> 
> @chippin-in @El Guapo @Wildthings
> 
> Y'all doing okay?




Yessir nary a drop where I am except for a downpour this afternoon. Everything kind went north of me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Yessir nary a drop where I am except for a downpour this afternoon. Everything kind went north of me


WTF is a "yassir nary"? Is it contagious and if so is it isolated to the south?


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> WTF is a "yassir nary"? Is it contagious and if so is it isolated to the south?



Stay out of this Islander let the big boys talk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Stay out of this Islander let the big boys talk!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo

Office opened up two hours late this morning, but all the bad stuff was on the south side so we didn't have any flooding in our neighborhood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

El Guapo said:


> Office opened up two hours late this morning, but all the bad stuff was on the south side so we didn't have any flooding in our neighborhood!


That's good news Andrew. If I didn't know Texans could handle anything I would have been worried about you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

well our weather warmed up with a bang. 1.5 inches of ice in the Columbia gorge yesterday- shut down I-84 for the day. but we warmed up. But when you are complaining about weather this winter think about the folks in Fairbanks........... Yikes......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## El Guapo

Mike1950 said:


> well our weather warmed up with a bang. 1.5 inches of ice in the Columbia gorge yesterday- shut down I-84 for the day. but we warmed up. But when you are complaining about weather this winter think about the folks in Fairbanks........... Yikes......
> 
> View attachment 120669


Why is there a hyphen in front of the temperatures?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## El Guapo

CWS said:


> That's good news Andrew. If I didn't know Texans could handle anything I would have been worried about you.


Anything but snow and left coast loonies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

El Guapo said:


> Anything but snow and left coast loonies!


how about ice? did this in a couple hours kids were happy

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> how about ice? did this in a couple hours kids were happy
> 
> View attachment 120671



Yikes! My buddy in Idaho was sending me pics of his yard covered in white poison last night. Y'all people are nuts to live like that.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

At 6am I'm glad for the extra blankets.

I am starting to think you guys may be right about my move and me being crazy...

Naahhh! Right now I'm the smartest person in the room...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> At 6am I'm glad for the extra blankets.
> 
> I am starting to think you guys may be right about my move and me being crazy...
> 
> Naahhh! Right now I'm the smartest person in the room...
> 
> View attachment 120676


Can we vote on the "smartest person in the room thing"

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Can we vote on the "smartest person in the room thing"


----------



## CWS

The one thing I love more than Texans is Islanders.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## chippin-in

Tony said:


> Houston had some bad flooding overnight.
> 
> @chippin-in @El Guapo @Wildthings
> 
> Y'all doing okay?



Yes sir. There were a few issues around town, but we didn't experience any problems.

Thanks for asking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

5 1/2" of rain in the last 2 hours HOLY COW!! That's me where that marker is in the middle of the red blob

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## CWS

Got the ark finished yet. Stay safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Our creeks have been 15-20% above average 4 weeks now. The snow is mostly gone after 11 days of rain, off and on. Only a few inches worth over that time, but it went ice fog and freezing rain several times. I sink 3" inches with every step in the yard. Bringing wood in has been a challenge. With the frost out of the ground, we parked the steel wheel and have been using the rubber wheeled wheel-barrel. Wish I had repaired that double wheeled one, oh well. Yesterday, the national weather geniuses announced we are officially out of the 7 month drought. Wonder where they get there numbers? Our creeks were back to normal by September in northeast PA. My wife says they likely include Jersey and NYC since so many of them are now here, thus skewing numbers....


----------



## Spinartist

Was only 84* in Orlando area today & yesterday. Supposed to be big rain with the cold front Sunday & 65*.
I'm back home in Ft Lauderdale area with 75* at 8:43 pm - NICE!!


----------



## rocky1

It's headed your way! Raining for the last couple hours... Pouring for the last half hour. More on the way middle of the night. Then the ugly stuff is supposed to be here sometime midday tomorrow. Talking 60 - 80 mph winds, possibility of tornadoes, 1" - 3" of rain possible in each band up here.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

It was like springtime today. Almost 60 degrees!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> It was like springtime today. Almost 60 degrees!!!


We have had 60 the last 3 days with one more to go. Saw the gobblers strutting this morning, so they must think it's spring already.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

SO much for the forecast as usual... Partly sunny, 70, and BREEZY for Florida. North Dakota it'd be just another day. Got about an inch and a half out of the first shot last night. Second 'wave' they were talking about was barely a ripple; lasted maybe 10 minutes here. Round 3 was supposed to be here by 3, but it's looking more like 5 - 6 or later to me.


----------



## Ray D

CWS said:


> We have had 60 the last 3 days with one more to go. Saw the gobblers strutting this morning, so they must think it's spring already.


Love seeing them gobblers strut. A little over a month and a half away for spring turkey season in my part of Florida. Come on spring!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> SO much for the forecast as usual... Partly sunny, 70, and BREEZY for Florida. North Dakota it'd be just another day. Got about an inch and a half out of the first shot last night. Second 'wave' they were talking about was barely a ripple; lasted maybe 10 minutes here. Round 3 was supposed to be here by 3, but it's looking more like 5 - 6 or later to me.


You getting any of the storms going through Florida tonite


----------



## rocky1

Yep... Sittin here in the dark now, laptop battery is about dead. Winds were pretty ugly, probably approaching 50 mph when it went through here, occasional gusts exceeding that. Rained hard for a little bit; we got about a half inch out of it here at the house, 3 miles down the road at the folks' house maybe closer to an inch. 

Old man had to go riding to see how far power is out, and was almost to the interstate when he turned around, (_12 miles in there from my place_), at the interstate it goes to Florida Power and Light no longer our rural carrier, and lights are off the whole way. It all feeds off one main trunk from the west, so 1 tree could be the culprit honestly, but I doubt it. At least one service line down across the highway, between here and town with a tree over it. And, lord only knows what's down on all the side roads.

Sister-in-law had a couple small branches blow out of the tree over her house. Went down and checked that for her, and no damage there. We have a few small branches down but nothing worthy of getting even a little excited. Might take an hour to clean it all up tomorrow.

Otherwise... 2o minutes after the storm passed, stars were out, clear skies, only clouds anywhere were the thunderstorm moving to the east. It'll all be good, should have our power back by morning, If not, I'll drag the generator back out that I just drained the gas out of and put away 2 - 3 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Line crew is simply unbelievable... not even 4 hours after it went down, we were back up and running.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Line crew is simply unbelievable... not even 4 hours after it went down, we were back up and running.



Wow...that's good news!


----------



## Tony

This was us yesterday 



 

51 mph winds, it was something! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, we're back at windy today. Supposed to 20 - 40 mph, and it's right in that range... 20 mph one minute 40 the next. Just got done picking up limbs in the sister-in-laws yard, checked out the neighbor's pole barn to make sure it hadn't lifted off, came back and was going to work in the shop, and... Power is out again!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Now i know why the weatherman became a weatherman, cause he sure as hell could not be a carpenter. 1 or 2 inches of the white stuff, huh. He should get out of the basement and go outside.. YIKES

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

You sure didn't get very far shoveling before taking a break there!
Just stop to catch up on your wheezing, or did you go in and have a cup of coffee and thaw out after all that hard work?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> You sure didn't get very far shoveling before taking a break there!
> Just stop to catch up on your wheezing, or did you go in and have a cup of coffee and thaw out after all that hard work?



VERY funny- went and got snowblower- I have a big circle drive and the shop area. Got done and what the hell- here comes the grader plowing the road. Snow blower broke- But the Kubota cleared mine and about 6 other driveways. It is amazing what 30 hp diesel will do.....Only thing I dealt with was snow. couple of those driveways the grader left a 4 'berm - one helluva lotta snow........


----------



## Mike1950

PS those tracks- a deer came to the front door sometime in the night. The moose the deer are all down out of the hills behind and guess what followed them The mountain lion is down dining on the deer. Little dicey....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> PS those tracks- a deer came to the front door sometime in the night....



Hmm...I thought they were yours when you went to get the mail....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

That shoveling snow routine is highly overrated... If there is a mechanical device of any nature to move it, fire that sucker up! #1 cause of heart attacks over the winter months is, shoveling snow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Well it was 50 degrees here today and going to be warmer next to days.


----------



## Spinartist

Only 80* & sunshine!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Headed for 60 today


----------



## Steve Walker

61 here yesterday.....

Today......3" of snow so far and it's still coming down pretty good.


----------



## Lou Currier

This humidity is not playing nice with my finish...taking to long to dry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker

Our humidity is fast approaching 5 inches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Freezing this morning... supposed to be 89 on Saturday... Welcome to Oklahoma.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sorta pretty- frozen rain on the deep snow. Supposed to get in high forties today- It will be one helluva mess.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

50 yesterday and 10" of snow today...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

That's purty!! Kinda Christmas Cardy like!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

75 * & sunny in Eustis, Fl. at the International Wood Collectors conference today. I'm back home in Oakland Park(Ft Lauderdale), Fl.
Its to be 80* & partly cloudy tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got up over 40 today, had a camp fire on the driveway and roasted weenies since cleaning the shop has contributed lots of firewood.


----------



## DKMD

Gorgeous today! About 80 with a little breeze. Made my way out to a local arborist's tree lot for a little silver maple and some walnut. Managed to get everything into the shop, but roughing and coring some bowls will have to wait until tomorrow or next week.

Here's a terrible picture of my buddy hacking away at a huge walnut


 

A few panoramic shots of the log piles


 


 

A few silver maple blanks in the back of the truck... a little curl and burl in a couple of these!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS

High temp. 29 on Thursday, then 65 yesterday and 55 this morning. Gotta love Feb weather in Ohio.


----------



## Wildthings

Here we go!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415

Wildthings said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 122089



Came through here last night ... started around midnight and still going on this morning ... 2" in rain gauge so far .. and temp had dropped to a chilly 50


----------



## Clay3063

woodman6415 said:


> Came through here last night ... started around midnight and still going on this morning ... 2" in rain gauge so far .. and temp had dropped to a chilly 50



You guys ought to be in the middle of round two right about now. How's it going? tornado warning south of you a little ways this evening.


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 122089



Ding Ding Round 2 starting!


----------



## woodman6415

Clay3063 said:


> You guys ought to be in the middle of round two right about now. How's it going? tornado warning south of you a little ways this evening.


Hey bud ... no bad storm here .. just lightning and thunder... rain gauge was 1 1/4 inch ... I'm more worried about @Tony ... some parts of SA got hammered ...


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Hey bud ... no bad storm here .. just lightning and thunder... rain gauge was 1 1/4 inch ... I'm more worried about @Tony ... some parts of SA got hammered ...



I'm good guys, thanks for asking. Hadn't look at the gauge yet, but we had a good downpour with wind and thunderstorms. Tony


----------



## wyowoodwrker

It's starting to feel like spring here, 45 degrees and sun shining....will be short lived though supposed to get dumped on later this week with another foot of snow....


----------



## Clay3063

wyowoodwrker said:


> It's starting to feel like spring here, 45 degrees and sun shining....will be short lived though supposed to get dumped on later this week with another foot of snow....


It's been feeling like summer here for the last few weeks. T-storms last night. We got just under 2 inches of rain. Lots of lightning and some wind.


----------



## woodman6415

wyowoodwrker said:


> It's starting to feel like spring here, 45 degrees and sun shining....will be short lived though supposed to get dumped on later this week with another foot of snow....


Was in 80 yesterday here ... everything is blooming ... gives the deer some munchies

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

It was nice yesterday, 82. Cut the grass in shorty-shorts. Already 70 now. Tony


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Where is the you suck button?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

wyowoodwrker said:


> Where is the you suck button?



This is Texas, I had a tornado touch down 5 blocks from my house last night, now it's 75!


----------



## Tony

We were luckier than I thought, the starting point is 5 blocks from my house.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Tony said:


> This is Texas, I had a tornado touch down 5 blocks from my house last night, now it's 75!



You can have that crap, I'd rather have snow then naders.....been through enough of them for my taste when I was stationed in OKC.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

60 and raining right now, snow by the weekend....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

Schroedc said:


> 60 and raining right now, snow by the weekend....



65 and not raining here now! And NO SNOW in the forecast!!! Yeehaw!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Well, weather man wasn't too far off.... Woke up to.this crap this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

wyowoodwrker said:


> Well, weather man wasn't too far off.... Woke up to.this crap this morning.
> 
> View attachment 122639



it's headed our way, we could get 8 to 12 inches or more depending on when the temp drops below freezing to turn rain into snow....


----------



## Tony

Sorry guys, sunny and 88 today in South Texas!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Schroedc said:


> it's headed our way, we could get 8 to 12 inches or more depending on when the temp drops below freezing to turn rain into snow....


We have about 6 and it's coming down pretty hard. Heavy wet crap, PIA to shovel


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> It was nice yesterday, 82. Cut the grass in shorty-shorts. Already 70 now. Tony


70 year old men shouldn't wear shorty shorts. That's just not right.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Hit 91 here in Central Texas. That sucks!! Way too early for that and also saw bluebonnets today. Again way too early

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

It was a balmy 64° over here. Nice day, sunny, not much of a breeze....might have to get out the shorts tomorrow....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

76 at my house today. Big storm tonight


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Ended up with like a foot of snow, depending upon what side of the building.....stoopid wind. Can't get my back door open now freaking 3' drift across the deck.....dogs are not impressed with having to go in the front. But should all be melted off in a few days again hopefully. But I'd rather have snow then tornadoes, and I can always put warmer clothes on.....there's only so much you can take off and not end up in jail....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I had shorts on today!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

First night eating outside this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

It's snowing again and windy as all get out, had to chase my hat down coming back to the shop from the restaurant. It was so slow tonight I don't know if we even covered payroll for the day.....

On the up side I did get to take 1/2 a pie home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

What kind of pie???


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> What kind of pie???

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> What kind of pie???


When it comes to pie I only like two kinds. Hot and cold!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wind storm yesterday as a front came through. 40 MPH winds all day with gust to68 to 70 MPH. 500,000 without power. I'm one of them. Borrowed a 5,000 watt generator from a friend at the mower shop. Shut my main off and wired it into my panel. Whole house works. Still no power this am. No eta as to when it will be back on.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Wind storm yesterday as a front came through. 40 MPH winds all day with gust to68 to 70 MPH. 500,000 without power. I'm one of them. Borrowed a 5,000 watt generator from a friend at the mower shop. Shut my main off and wired it into my panel. Whole house works. Still no power this am. No eta as to when it will be back on.



Oh sure.....send all that crazy wind over here now...I see how it is.


----------



## Mike1950

snowed yesterday- we are having a lot of fun...... NOT


----------



## woodtickgreg

Power just came back on, out for 2 days. 700,000 + people without power, worst outage for our power company ever. I'm disconnecting all the generator wires now. Sure is quiet without the hum of that generator, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Good deal!! That old generator might be a tad noisy, but it sure is nice to have at times like that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

WTH is this cold stuff. It looks like someone had a shaved ice machine explode...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Slushee machine at the local convenience store exploded, don't worry, put on your shorts, grab your surfboard and head on out to the beach!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Just a few snaps from the drive home tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

NYWoodturner said:


> Just a few snaps from the drive home tonight.
> View attachment 124310 View attachment 124311 View attachment 124312 View attachment 124313 View attachment 124314 View attachment 124315 View attachment 124316 View attachment 124317 View attachment 124318 View attachment 124319


Ummm Scott. Can you please watch the road and stop pretending to be a mellinnial while driving. We need you and @DKMD to steps up your safety game a bit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## steve bellinger

NYWoodturner said:


> Just a few snaps from the drive home tonight.
> View attachment 124310 View attachment 124311 View attachment 124312 View attachment 124313 View attachment 124314 View attachment 124315 View attachment 124316 View attachment 124317 View attachment 124318 View attachment 124319


. How much of that show did you end up getting? My sister said she had 26 inches on her deck and it was still showing. A friend of my little brother that lives just down the road from him posted he had 3 ft with 6 ft drifts in his fields next to the house. Stay safe stay warm and now I remember why I moved down south. Lol


----------



## Brink

steve bellinger said:


> . How much of that show did you end up getting? My sister said she had 26 inches on her deck and it was still showing. A friend of my little brother that lives just down the road from him posted he had 3 ft with 6 ft drifts in his fields next to the house. Stay safe stay warm and now I remember why I moved down south. Lol



Where's your sister?


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 122725

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

NYWoodturner said:


> Just a few snaps from the drive home tonight.
> View attachment 124310 View attachment 124311 View attachment 124312 View attachment 124313 View attachment 124314 View attachment 124315 View attachment 124316 View attachment 124317 View attachment 124318 View attachment 124319




Looks like a good time to stay inside & turn that Norfolk I sent you!!!


----------



## steve bellinger

Brink said:


> Where's your sister?


pottersville Pa in Bradford county. Biggest town fairly close would be Towanda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

NYWoodturner said:


> Just a few snaps from the drive home tonight.
> View attachment 124310 View attachment 124311 View attachment 124312 View attachment 124313 View attachment 124314 View attachment 124315 View attachment 124316 View attachment 124317 View attachment 124318 View attachment 124319




Ever git any of that white crap here in South Florida I'm movin further SOUTH!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

steve bellinger said:


> . How much of that show did you end up getting? My sister said she had 26 inches on her deck and it was still showing. A friend of my little brother that lives just down the road from him posted he had 3 ft with 6 ft drifts in his fields next to the house. Stay safe stay warm and now I remember why I moved down south. Lol



Had to have my Tundra pulled out with a skid steer this morning. When I tried to pull in the driveway last night the snow was as high as the grill and was pushing up over the hood of the truck. When it hit the windshield I was done.... made it 40 miles and got hung up in my own damned driveway.  The 10 yard walk into the garage was the most miserable part of my day. Whatever the height to the center of a tundra headlight lens is is the amount we got at the house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holy crap! That's a lot of snow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Holy crap! That's a lot of snow.


The worst part was walking in the house. 
The phone call came from Gail about 2:00 p.m. ...
"There is no way I will get out or you will get in... just get a hotel room"
"Nope... I'll be home."
"There is no way you can make it. The snow is too deep"
"I'll be fine. I'll see you tonight"
"Don't be stupid you'll get stuck"
"No I won't. I'll be fine"

Then when I walk in with snow caked on my pants up to my waist...
"See I told you I'd make it home"... 
"How far did you walk?"
"From the end of the driveway"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

Been there before!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 122725










@Don Ratcliff ... You are just TOOOO damn funny!!  I laughed all last night till I went to sleep & again at 2:30am when I woke up!!
And some more again today! Tooo funny!!!

If yawl saw the movie you'd get it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

down right hot in vegas today. sweating even in t shirt and shorts


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> @Don Ratcliff ... You are just TOOOO damn funny!!  I laughed all last night till I went to sleep & again at 2:30am when I woke up!!
> And some more again today! Tooo funny!!!
> 
> If yawl saw the movie you'd get it!


I laughed too when I read his post and quickly had to find the right pic of Tadashi so I wouldn't have to answer the question; "What kind of pie" but would answer the question.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

NYWoodturner said:


> Just a few snaps from the drive home tonight.
> View attachment 124310 View attachment 124311 View attachment 124312 View attachment 124313 View attachment 124314 View attachment 124315 View attachment 124316 View attachment 124317 View attachment 124318 View attachment 124319



Scott, those are beautiful pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

A little warm out on the road today, had to roll up my windows, 122 degrees, I got bragging rights though.... you can't take that away from me lol....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

Batten down the hatches!!


----------



## rocky1

Hang on over there!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Global warming at it's best. Prayer for everyone suffering from the weather

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

How are our Houston boys? I know y'all got hammered yesterday.
@El Guapo @Wildthings @chippin-in


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> How are our Houston boys? I know y'all got hammered yesterday.
> @El Guapo @Wildthings @chippin-in


3 1/2" of rain this morning before sunup -- 4 1/2" Saturday and 2" on Sunday -- only 1/2" yesterday -- needless to say I've had all I want for a while - But thankfully everything high and dry

What I don't need is a tropical system any time soon - did you fare OK


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> 3 1/2" of rain this morning before sunup -- 4 1/2" Saturday and 2" on Sunday -- only 1/2" yesterday -- needless to say I've had all I want for a while - But thankfully everything high and dry
> 
> What I don't need is a tropical system any time soon - did you fare OK



We got just under 4" yesterday here at the house, everything is okay. I could've used a boat to work but otherwise fine. Glad you're okay my friend! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Been no rain for 40 + days. Mid 90's and smoke so thick i am thinking of firing up the snowblower....

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Been no rain for 40 + days. Mid 90's and smoke so thick i am thinking of firing up the snowblower....



How's your son in Houston?


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> How's your son in Houston?


He is in mexico doing engineering forensics ??? On a refinery that blew up.


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> He is in mexico doing engineering forensics ??? On a refinery that blew up.



Well, I don't know which is worse.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chippin-in

Daughter's car got 2" inside while sitting on the street overnight. No mechanical issues. Blessed.

Glad everyone else is good.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Tony

chippin-in said:


> Daughter's car got 2" inside while sitting on the street overnight. No mechanical issues. Blessed.
> 
> Glad everyone else is good.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert



Glad y'all are okay Robert! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

chippin-in said:


> Daughter's car got 2" inside while sitting on the street overnight. No mechanical issues. Blessed.
> 
> Glad everyone else is good.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert


Glad things are ok and everyone is alright. You guys have gotten your share of rain and more this year.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Talk about a distinctive front line moving through!


----------



## CWS

Wildthings said:


> Talk about a distinctive front line moving through!
> 
> View attachment 135942


Looks little wicked to me. Sent an safe.


----------



## Spinartist

Walked out the door this morning & BRRRR!! 68* 

I almost went back inside and put on long pants!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

You would have up here! Didn't break 60 until almost 10 am up here in the woods.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yesterday morning it was zero in my truck when I left for work. Here's today's temp.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

14 below zero this morning, nothing above single digits here for the next week according to the weather woman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

On a positive note the ice should be about thick enough next week to get out and drill holes in the water to try and catch a fish!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

When I got to work today the phone said-10 and it had warmed up a little. I will be glad when our low temps get back in the positive range.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

They're saying we might get snow New Year's Day. God help us......

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 4


----------



## sprucegum

Schroedc said:


> 14 below zero this morning, nothing above single digits here for the next week according to the weather woman.


About the same here we had -10 the cold spots were a little colder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

21 here- 1" of fresh powder. pretty mellow weather


----------



## sprucegum

Tony said:


> They're saying we might get snow New Year's Day. God help us......



Posted this a couple years ago for another Texan with a snow allergy. I think of him and this poem often, it exemplified his thoughts on cold weather perfectly. https://woodbarter.com/threads/hows-your-day-been.1401/page-124#post-126223


----------



## Tony

sprucegum said:


> Posted this a couple years ago for another Texan with a snow allergy. I think of him and this poem often, it exemplified his thoughts on cold weather perfectly. https://woodbarter.com/threads/hows-your-day-been.1401/page-124#post-126223



Thanks, I hadn't thought about that song in forever! It does sum up my feelings pretty well! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

We had 3 this morning and doesn't look it will be above freezing for this next week at least. No mud! Got to find a positive thought about something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## kweinert

It was 1 this morning, warming up to mid-forties. Low 50s tomorrow then back into the 30s.


----------



## Wildthings

First we had the "Blizzard 0f 2017" now this whole week of frigid weather - WILL THIS WINTER EVER END!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Yeah this is been some kind of chilly weather. But don't worry they're saying it's supposed to get cold this weekend.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Spent most of my day travelling. Even with it a little below 0 out, it was like a furnace in the car. Had the heat down low and my wife, who is always complaining about being cold, was complaining about being too hot!

Pretty much every time we stopped somewhere, the car told be it was usually between -5 and -3 outside. With the sun shining and no wind, it was pretty comfortable standing outside to put gas in the car - even in just jeans and a long sleeved t-shirt! Only started to feel like it was cold outside after the sun went down and it was a little chilly unloading the vehicle when we got to my in-laws, but certainly wasn't cold enough to put a jacket on.


----------



## sprucegum

-20 this morning at 5 AM with a little wind, I guess the chill factor is around -35. The weather man says that we are in for several days of this, makes me really glad that I but a good mess of firewood in last week. I hate hearing the oil furnace run but it will be kicking in for a couple hours every morning until things warm up unless I get up in the middle of the night to feed the fire.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> Spent most of my day travelling. Even with it a little below 0 out, it was like a furnace in the car. Had the heat down low and my wife, who is always complaining about being cold, was complaining about being too hot!
> 
> Pretty much every time we stopped somewhere, the car told be it was usually between -5 and -3 outside. With the sun shining and no wind, it was pretty comfortable standing outside to put gas in the car - even in just jeans and a long sleeved t-shirt! Only started to feel like it was cold outside after the sun went down and it was a little chilly unloading the vehicle when we got to my in-laws, but certainly wasn't cold enough to put a jacket on.



Automobile heaters are so much better than they use to be or perhaps the cabins are tighter and better insulated. Some of the old pickups I drove over the years would not even defrost the windshield in this weather if I did not cover the radiator with cardboard. I was out driving yesterday also just set the climate control and turn on the radio.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

sprucegum said:


> Automobile heaters are so much better than they use to be or perhaps the cabins are tighter and better insulated. Some of the old pickups I drove over the years would not even defrost the windshield in this weather if I did not cover the radiator with cardboard. I was out driving yesterday also just set the climate control and turn on the radio.



I think it's a combination of both - at least that's my experience with the last few vehicles we had. The vehicle we just replaced, the only person who would be warm would be the driver - and it was fairly drafty. Not a problem with our new one!


----------



## CWS

W got to -2 this morning, but not much wind. Putting remote start on my pickup makes getting out in this weather a joy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

29 here- balmy. yes the remote start and the heated seats are a little different than my 65 datsun fairlady sports car- heater was virtually worthless or my girlfriend at the time 55 VW- heater was useless and the retrofit gasoline burning heater was not much better and what the hell could go wrong with using gas to heat a car.....


----------



## sprucegum

Mike1950 said:


> 29 here- balmy. yes the remote start and the heated seats are a little different than my 65 datsun fairlady sports car- heater was virtually worthless or my girlfriend at the time 55 VW- heater was useless and the retrofit gasoline burning heater was not much better and what the hell could go wrong with using gas to heat a car.....


One of my buddies had a 64 ford econoline van with one of those gasoline VW heaters. He had it hooked to a unsecured 2 1/2 gallon gas can. Never thought that it looked safe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> One of my buddies had a 64 ford econoline van with one of those gasoline VW heaters. He had it hooked to a unsecured 2 1/2 gallon gas can. Never thought that it looked safe.


I had forgot my 64 white econoline. 170 6. It was gutless. I would freeze to death in it now.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

This ain't as bad as some of y'all's temps but for here it's nowhere near normal. Out at 0600 in the mountain pulling some cameras I had set. Not bad cause there wasn't any wind. Pretty nice out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Had our second day of rain and mid 40s all day! Better than most, but it's a raw cold here. High in mid 50s tomorrow, 60s Saturday, then dropping back off early next week.


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Had our second day of rain and mid 40s all day! Better than most, but it's a raw cold here. High in mid 50s tomorrow, 60s Saturday, then dropping back off early next week.


40's and rainy will chill the bones, that's just damp achy stuff. As opposed to our air that will freeze your nose hairs in the first breath you take when you snepp outside, and leave snotcicles on your mustache!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Guy that used to run the local garage up in ND played on the Sprint Car Circuit for a few years, said the coldest he'd even been in his life, was in Tampa, FL. That he'd take -40 and wind any day over this crap down here. 

He raced at the Florida State Fair, February of 1974, (_4 months before we met for the first time, it's a really small world_), was around 20 degrees, 10 - 15 mph breeze, and snow flurries! Was my freshman year of high school, I was on the FFA Livestock Judging Team, and was in the stands. Concrete grandstand, we were burning Coke cups and popcorn boxes trying to stay warm. He said they laughed at him when he broke out his snowmobile suit, but he was warm for about an hour. Snowmobile suit soaked up moisture out of the air, and he about froze even with it on.


----------



## ripjack13

It's 2 degrees here....yay...


----------



## rocky1

Could be worse, you could be in Erie, PA!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

We got all the way up to 10 above today, now for a few days back in the single digits below zero.


----------



## woodtickgreg

10 degrees this morning, feels warmer compared to below zero temps. Light dusting of snow last night.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

LOL was 68 here yesterday. broke a sweat in a long sleeve shirt while picking up burls out of the dry wash. forgot my short sleeve shirt at home and regretted not having it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Spinartist

A beautiful day in south Florida!! 78*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm bettin folks look at you a liiiiittle differently when you walk into the restaurant for lunch with those on! Huh?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> I'm bettin folks look at you a liiiiittle differently when you walk into the restaurant for lunch with those on! Huh?




Yes, I get a few strange looks but I've also sold a few pairs of the shoe covers too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

windy and warmed up
37


----------



## Rich P.

It is -2 currently but the weather man said we are going to get warmer weather on Tuesday with a high of 12

Could be worse, I could be digging out of 5 feet of snow like the people in Pennsylvania.

Rich P.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Rich P. said:


> It is -2 currently but the weather man said we are going to get warmer weather on Tuesday with a high of 12
> 
> Could be worse, I could be digging out of 5 feet of snow like the people in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Rich P.



5' Yikes that is tough

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Front coming through here tomorrow with 3 nights of 28°, 24°, and 26°. and then back to lows of 55° by next Saturday. Hopefully we can survive this event until next Saturday. I've got to find something to cover the shrubs with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rich P.

I thought Texans were suppose to be tuff


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rich P. said:


> I thought Texans were suppose to be tuff


Cold is like kryptonite to them, throw in some white fluffy stuff and they wont even go outside!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Rich P. said:


> I thought Texans were suppose to be tuff



We are. 110 is no big deal for us but 50 and lower is killer. The low is supposed to be in freezing temps here from Sunday through Friday. Hope I make it until next weekend! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

-15 on my way in this morning, Sun is out but still -7 at noon.


----------



## Mrfish55

I want to be a weatherman so I can get paid to be wrong, they said rain!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc

Mrfish55 said:


> I want to be a weatherman so I can get paid to be wrong, they said rain!!
> View attachment 139084



That's just really cold rain.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Rich P. said:


> I thought Texans were suppose to be tuff


Texans are tuff but their shrubs are not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> Texans are tuff but their shrubs are not.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

So cold here I had to wear long pants & 2 tee shirts today.
59* now. Brrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I got a pic of the snow falling today.....



 

That's the backyard in case you didn't know. The huge cottonwood is just to the right....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I got a pic of the snow falling today.....
> 
> View attachment 139107
> 
> That's the backyard in case you didn't know. The huge cottonwood is just to the right....



Remove the lens cap...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....


----------



## Tony

27 this morning when I left the house, high of 36. I know that ain't nothing to y'all Yankees, but to a South Texas boy that's just a beating! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> 27 this morning when I left the house, high of 36. I know that ain't nothing to y'all Yankees, but to a South Texas boy that's just a beating! Tony



Dang-I bet y'all Texans put yer Long undies and overcoat on to open the fridge!!! ............ ..........

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rich P.

-23 without the wind in Saratoga Springs this morning. That is cold for even us Yankees. No going to get above 20 for the next 7 days. Saturday the high is projected to be zero

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Rich P. said:


> -23 without the wind in Saratoga Springs this morning. That is cold for even us Yankees. No going to get above 20 for the next 7 days. Saturday the high is projected to be zero



Now that is Cold!!! A balmy 29 here at 6 AM


----------



## Sprung

Today is the first day above 0 in several days. 3 right now, with a high of 15. I've got some stuff to get done outside that I'd consider doing today if I wasn't sick...


----------



## CWS

We had -2 the last 2 mornings.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> 27 this morning when I left the house, high of 36. I know that ain't nothing to y'all Yankees, but to a South Texas boy that's just a beating! Tony


Yessiree @Tony 26° here this morning with a high of 36°. God grant me the endurance to get through this frigid blizzard!! Thank goodness Saturday looks like it's back in the 50's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

We're not supposed to see 50 until Sunday. Low 40s all week, chance of snow all day tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

Supposed to get above 0 tomorrow and snow. My tractor has not been started for over a week, I will have to use it tomorrow to plow snow and move some firewood. I tried it ran the glow plugs 3 times and it turns over and smokes a little. I tarped it up and put my salamander heater under it think it will start in an hour or so.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

20 degrees here this morning, probably won't get too much warmer than that. Here's a picture of my back yard, I don't have a cottonwood tree but you can see that because I took the lens cap off

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve Walker

-17° at 5 a.m. this morning, warmed up to a balmy 4° this afternoon. Headed back down..... -3° right now.

Oh, and the feels like temp this morning was -35°.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Almost 9 pm, 5 degrees, windchill -19, supposed to go to 4 degrees and -21.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Winter Storm Warning out here in NE Florida tonight and tomorrow, now they're saying 90% chance of rain/sleet/freezing rain/snow mix ALL DAY tomorrow! Yee Haa!! 

And, my wife is telling me her mother has a doctor's appointment tomorrow and I may have to take them to town. I don't even want to drive to the country store tomorrow with these people down here that haven't ever seen snow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> I don't even want to drive to the country store tomorrow with these people down here that haven't ever seen snow!



Rocky, they can't even handle driving in a little downpour down there! First time I visited Florida it was summer and I was in the Tampa Bay area. All those downpours they'd get that and everybody would be pulled off to the side of the highway like they've never driven in rain in their life! And those that kept driving would slow down to a crawl. Was crazy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, I know... I see it every time it rains down here, but it's everywhere you go anymore. Encountered it in Missouri just north of Cape Girardeau one time. Almost felt sorry for the guy on the motorcycle. Almost!!    But, yeah, people pulling over, in a downpour, you couldn't see anything, and they're going to stop, and pull over to the side of the road. (_Had I been on the motorcycle I'd have just run it off in the ditch to get out of their way!_) Those that were moving were doing 5 mph, but we kept going and broke out of it in less than a mile. Traffic was backed up for 20+ MILES on the southbound lane, and steady piling up as I traveled north. 

Mississippi however holds the record for traffic stupidity in my book. Stop and go traffic for 4 miles on the Interstate, broad daylight, out in the middle of nowhere, finally got up there to the front of the stupidity, and a highway patrolman was writing someone a speeding ticket! Chatter on the CB said there were 2 more such instances before Birmingham, then traffic was backed up all the way through Birmingham, and more of the same north of town. I got off at the next exit, broke out the Atlas and took a few goat trails cross country to Tupelo. 

But things really aren't any better up north, I always hated getting caught in Bismarck or Minot first snow of the year. Small towns are bad enough, but there the odds of getting run over by someone who forgot how to drive on snow over the summer wasn't quite so likely. Folks just aren't in as big a hurry in the small towns, and there's not as many of them. Bigger cities, I didn't even want to go there!


----------



## sprucegum

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, I know... I see it every time it rains down here, but it's everywhere you go anymore. Encountered it in Missouri just north of Cape Girardeau one time. Almost felt sorry for the guy on the motorcycle. Almost!!    But, yeah, people pulling over, in a downpour, you couldn't see anything, and they're going to stop, and pull over to the side of the road. (_Had I been on the motorcycle I'd have just run it off in the ditch to get out of their way!_) Those that were moving were doing 5 mph, but we kept going and broke out of it in less than a mile. Traffic was backed up for 20+ MILES on the southbound lane, and steady piling up as I traveled north.
> 
> Mississippi however holds the record for traffic stupidity in my book. Stop and go traffic for 4 miles on the Interstate, broad daylight, out in the middle of nowhere, finally got up there to the front of the stupidity, and a highway patrolman was writing someone a speeding ticket! Chatter on the CB said there were 2 more such instances before Birmingham, then traffic was backed up all the way through Birmingham, and more of the same north of town. I got off at the next exit, broke out the Atlas and took a few goat trails cross country to Tupelo.
> 
> But things really aren't any better up north, I always hated getting caught in Bismarck or Minot first snow of the year. Small towns are bad enough, but there the odds of getting run over by someone who forgot how to drive on snow over the summer wasn't quite so likely. Folks just aren't in as big a hurry in the small towns, and there's not as many of them. Bigger cities, I didn't even want to go there!



Pretty amazing when I got my first drivers license 4 x 4 vehicles were rare and expensive. The Chevrolet 6cyl with 3 speed manual shift and rear wheel drive was the best winter rig going. You could buy a pair of recap winter tires for $29.95 + $2 each for mounting and put 100 pounds of sand in the trunk and get where you were going most of the time. We used to say if it would pull the hill in second gear you had it made because it did not have power enough to spin the wheels. Now everybody has a 4 x 4 and gets stuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Well... My weather isn't treating me worth a damn this morning! Everything is kinda sparkley outside, the semi that just went by on the highway was going really really slow not the usual 75 mph, my wife has come up with several female type questions that make you want to go bash your head against a wall at 7 am moments like this, because the power has been out for about 20 minutes now! She's suggesting I need to run around in the dark, in the freezing rain, round up fire wood, and build a fire, (_it'll be light in a few minutes and I won't need to carry a flashlight every damn where I go_), and "I need to get the generator running and plug the well into the generator so it doesn't freeze". (_We just went a week without running water 3 months ago, because the well does not "plug into the generator". HELLO!!! _) The 6 year old female in the house wanted to know how many icicles were outside, told her to look outside. (_She did... said, "It's all dark, I can't see nothing."_) And, they have found an excuse to open the damn door 6 times in 20 minutes now like it's not 25 degrees out and the heater isn't working.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## sprucegum

Having a heat wave it is 6 above zero this morning, supposed to hit 15 to 20 later today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Winter Storm Warning out here in NE Florida tonight and tomorrow, now they're saying 90% chance of rain/sleet/freezing rain/snow mix ALL DAY tomorrow! Yee Haa!!
> 
> And, my wife is telling me her mother has a doctor's appointment tomorrow and I may have to take them to town. I don't even want to drive to the country store tomorrow with these people down here that haven't ever seen snow!



Be careful out there Rock, supposed to be bad out your way! 

24 here this morning, stupid cold! Cant hardlt feel my fingers! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Well prognosis doesn't look to bad, the Flash and Flicker Power Company is only showing 2000 people out of power. Not sure if that's head count, or meter count, or what; outage numbers never jive on their website. Not a lot of the distribution grid is down, mostly small isolated clusters indicating tree/branch in the line blew a fuse somewhere down the road. We've got our usual drive 6 miles down the road and all is well, end of the line B_S_, going on up here where we're at, so that should maybe be a fairly quick fix, when they get someone up here. Fire is roaring anyway!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> But things really aren't any better up north, I always hated getting caught in Bismarck or Minot first snow of the year. Small towns are bad enough, but there the odds of getting run over by someone who forgot how to drive on snow over the summer wasn't quite so likely. Folks just aren't in as big a hurry in the small towns, and there's not as many of them. Bigger cities, I didn't even want to go there!



Yeah, I always hate the first snowfall or two of the year for that reason. How can you forget how to drive in snow when it's been maybe 6 or 7 months since our last snowfall!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Yeah, I always hate the first snowfall or two of the year for that reason. How can you forget how to drive in snow when it's been maybe 6 or 7 months since our last snowfall!



Or forget they have junk tires....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> Yeah, I always hate the first snowfall or two of the year for that reason. How can you forget how to drive in snow when it's been maybe 6 or 7 months since our last snowfall!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Be careful out there Rock, supposed to be bad out your way!
> 
> 24 here this morning, stupid cold! Cant hardlt feel my fingers! Tony



Heat wave here- 27 at 8 AM


----------



## sprucegum



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## rocky1

Going on 6 hours now without power, prognosis is bleak. Wife carried mother in law to doctor. Wanted to do chest x-ray, power went out. Power's out all over town, no traffic lights. Managed to make it home with no dents.

Had to clear the driveway, big limb broke 3/8" nylon rope wasn't up to the task of removing it. The Stihl was! Cut couple trees out the road while I had the saw out.

Rain has all but quit, thank God. Trying to warm up and things are thawing, but damn what a mess. Powerline through the woods to several neighbors behind me has trees in it for half mile. Hopefully they'll pull the disconnect and try to get us back up before monkeying with that mess.

Winter wonderland here! Pictures when I get power back!!

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## CWS

We had -15 at 6:00 a.m. this morning. Now at 2:00 p.m. it is 21. And I am loving it. That's 35 degrees warmer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gettin ready for the next round of snow....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

IT IS STILL BLEEPIN' COLD OUT THERE!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> Gettin ready for the next round of snow....
> 
> View attachment 139264


Just heard on the weather channel that this storm is some kind of super bomb that has not been seen in 100 years. Wonder if @Mike1950 remembers the last one?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Gettin ready for the next round of snow....
> 
> View attachment 139264



I wish my round looked like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

How's my weather treating me? It sucks!!! 68* at 7:00 am & that was the high temp for today. Went down to 57* at 1:00, then the sun came out. 60* now. Brrrrr!!!

Supposed to be 42*  in morning.... I may die...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Gettin ready for the next round of snow....
> 
> View attachment 139264



Looks like frost to me....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> Just heard on the weather channel that this storm is some kind of super bomb that has not been seen in 100 years. Wonder if @Mike1950 remembers the last one?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> Gettin ready for the next round of snow....
> 
> View attachment 139264


I think a round of snow may be putting lightly. Stay safe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Pay close attention!!!
Proper snow shovel usage in south Florida.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 139266

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 139296

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Well... as usual the yo-yos at the power company and their prioritizing repairs have all of us sitting out here without power, pipes freezing and breaking I'm sure, while some damn body on the other end of the next county gets their power turned back on, because the crew down there works slower than the crew up here. Got power back 6 miles down the road, around 3 this afternoon, could have had 95% of us up here back in service before dark, and they pulled the crew out of here and sent them elsewhere. 

I spent 14 years in utility management, I understand prioritizing the restoration of service, I also understand time management, and in the time it took him to drive to where he was going to work maybe an hour before they shut down this evening, he could have had this end of the line on, 70 - 80 accounts could have been back in service, leaving only one or two laterals with a handful of meters where they truly have a mess. And, the lineman would have been 70 miles closer to home when he got done at the end of the day. 

But yeah, I'd like for the board members to explain why we always get crapped on out here, see if we're supposed to be getting a reduced rate for our power, or get an extra week to pay our bill, or what the hell the deal is, that their man can be a couple hours from restoring service to damn near everyone out here, and get sent 2 hours away to work for an hour at the end of the day. This is NOT a first, this B_S_ happens all the time. Sounds like discrimination to me! I think I'm entitled to a new Generac generator installed and maintained at their expense. I had a 6 year old child here that has the flu, an 80 year old mother-in-law that they suspect may have pneumonia, after playing in 29 degrees and freezing rain all damn day, I'm not feeling the least bit chipper either. I think I'll call the Division of Children and Family Services and have them talk to the utility company. 

Everyone else went to town to the motel, as in most of the neighborhood is at the motel. I'm here manning the fireplace and the generator!

A few pictures of our winter wonderland today!! 



 




 









 










 



 

Limb I cut out of oak tree that fell in the drive was interesting....

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Mike1950

And a bit further north we have men casually on a walk...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

I know, but I moved back to the Sunshine State to get away from that bullpucky!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> I know, but I moved back to the Sunshine State to get away from that bullpucky!!



Obviously you did not go far enough south!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Hearing about your power issues, Rocky, and the issues that others can have when storms hit where they live makes me thankful to be living where I am. The infrastructure here is well built to handle this kind of stuff. Snow, ice, 50+mph wind gusts, etc - and we rarely lose power. We've lost power here maybe 4 or 5 times in the 4 years we've lived here. The longest it's ever been out any of those times was about 3 hours. Even in the middle of a blizzard, they're out there right away getting power restored. Same thing when living in North Dakota. In the 4 1/2 years I lived there, I think we lost power twice, and never for more than a couple hours.

I mean, obviously you don't want to unnecessarily spend extra money to beef up power infrastructure when you don't need to. But, man, is it nice living in a place where it's built to handle the extremes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> Hearing about your power issues, Rocky, and the issues that others can have when storms hit where they live makes me thankful to be living where I am. The infrastructure here is well built to handle this kind of stuff. Snow, ice, 50+mph wind gusts, etc - and we rarely lose power. We've lost power here maybe 4 or 5 times in the 4 years we've lived here. The longest it's ever been out any of those times was about 3 hours. Even in the middle of a blizzard, they're out there right away getting power restored. Same thing when living in North Dakota. In the 4 1/2 years I lived there, I think we lost power twice, and never for more than a couple hours.
> 
> I mean, obviously you don't want to unnecessarily spend extra money to beef up power infrastructure when you don't need to. But, man, is it nice living in a place where it's built to handle the extremes.



I hear ya Matt!! Not often we get your type of extremes down here and when we do it's chaos. Be kinda like you getting ours up there. 100° + temps with 85% and higher humidity for weeks on end. With a torrential thunderstorm most every afternoon. Oh and don't forget the refineries we work in with equipment temps reaching 600°

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> 100° + temps with 85% and higher humidity for weeks on end.





We do see a number of days each summer that we'll flirt with or hit 95 and tack on some high humidity with it, but thankfully not many. Admittedly, I'm already thinking it's too hot once it's hit 80.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Yikes 19 in Savannah this morning. Yall are not prepared for that. Be careful.


----------



## Schroedc

-18 at 6am. Supposedly we'll get above zero today and high 20's by Sunday....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

What a difference from here, Colin - it was 0 at 8am here. Checked the data and it was 0 at 6am as well. High of 5 today.

Looks like a heatwave coming up on us. Forecast of 34 for Sunday, 30 for Monday. Hope to get into the shop at least one of those days - that's warm enough that trying to heat the shop won't be an exercise in futility and waste of money, so I could actually turn the heat on.


----------



## rocky1

You know it's bad when they have Windchill advisories clear down there to Lee's neck of the woods!

I'm still sitting here without power, didn't hypothermalate over night, although I did wake up freezing my ass off a time or two. Power company's website is still showing almost 4000 meters without service.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## rocky1

Back into climate control this evening... Got electricity back around 1 this afternoon, by 4 we were almost back to normal temperatures inside the house. Really makes me wonder how damn cold it did get in here last night. 

Nice hot shower, and a two hour nap this afternoon, both felt really good!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sprucegum

Wind is the story here today it is only -9 but they are saying the chill factor will be -45 tonight. I know it was cold plowing the driveway this morning with my open tractor. Oh well at least we are far away from the ocean they got hammered last night.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Im done....


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> Im done....


Snow Blower do that to you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Actual temp this morning not counting the wind chill.


This is the crappy windows inside my house, about a 1/4" thick ice inside. Maybe this summer I can swing new windows.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

sprucegum said:


> Snow Blower do that to you?


Yep...and the wind. It's crazy over here....


----------



## sprucegum

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...and the wind. It's crazy over here....


Only ran one a few times for my son when he was managing the local low income housing. Used to love being out in the cold with snow blowing in my face and being able to see the poor and underprivileged gawking at me out the window.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The weather here sucks but not as bad as some of yours. I can deal with the temp but this wind... Delivered 3 loads of wood and picked up the wheel bearings for my wood splitter. It's supposed to start warming up on Sunday. Hope so, I need to get some more wood split and stockpiled. Been selling quite a bit here lately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Yesterday was a balmy -25 degrees C and it was -35 with the windchill. (that's -31 degrees F). I didn't even go out to the shop because of the amount of firewood that I would have had to use just to keep the shop warm. Today is supposed to be warmer and I can see by my weather station that it is a warm -16 degrees C. Remind me again why I live where I do.

Came to Canada for the experience.........stayed because I couldn't get my truck started in the cold weather.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## phinds

Kenbo said:


> Yesterday was a balmy -25 degrees C and it was -35 with the windchill.


SEE? I keep telling you Canada is no place for humans.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It got to -4 last night, 9 degrees at 8:30 this morning, temps are supposed to slowly rise all day and rise more tonight, should be at the freezing mark, 32 deg by 6 am. the big chill is over for awhile!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

34 here- we missed big chill


----------



## phinds

Going all the way up to a balmy 15 degrees here today so I might be able to spend more than 10 minutes at a time in the garage


----------



## CWS

We had -6 this morning but we are suppose to have 55 on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Up near 60 today, but we got yellow snow...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Up near 60 today, but we got yellow snow...
> 
> View attachment 139447



Don't eat the yellow snow Doc! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Kenbo said:


> Remind me again why I live where I do.



Because your dollar buys so much more! 
Because Medical Care is free, the government gives it to you. 
Because there are no bugs in that part of the world.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds

rocky1 said:


> ...
> Because there are no bugs in that part of the world.


See. Even the BUGS are smarter than Canadians.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum

Thursday and Friday were warm with some rain yesterday. We lost more than half of the snow pack, it was a good time to get a few outside things done and some firewood moved around. They say the ice went out and jammed up down in town causing some flooding in the usual places. I even took a couple days off from feeding the wood furnace and burned a little heating oil. Temperatures plummeted over night changed the rain to freezing rain and now to snow, supposed to go back below 0 tonight. I'm staying home and may even finish a pepper mill that I started last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> Because your dollar buys so much more!
> Because Medical Care is free, the government gives it to you.
> Because there are no bugs in that part of the world.



1-so much more?? 1 loonie=$.75 USD and who would call their money Loonie.... 
2Free??/ where does the Government get that money............
3. No bugs-You obviously have not been to Canada- The definitely have Skeeters and biguns....


----------



## Kenbo

We had an ice storm yesterday and I just spent the past hour outside in -15 degree temperatures to thaw the lock on my shop to be able to get inside. Let's just say that I'm not a happy camper this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## sprucegum

Kenbo said:


> We had an ice storm yesterday and I just spent the past hour outside in -15 degree temperatures to thaw the lock on my shop to be able to get inside. Let's just say that I'm not a happy camper this morning.



That is my experience with locks. I do lock things up most of the time but the lock is usually just an inconvenience to me and would hardly be noticed by a experienced thief with the proper burglary tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> That is my experience with locks. I do lock things up most of the time but the lock is usually just an inconvenience to me and would hardly be noticed by a experienced thief with the proper burglary tools.



Yep- only keep the honest folks out.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Yep- only keep the honest folks out.



Well it sure as hell kept me out for a while this morning. Damn ice storm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

We had 58 degrees yesterday morning and 15 this morning with blowing snow covering a 1/4" of ice. It is winter after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Same thing here, thursday 50's, friday teens and snow, now just cold, supposed to be cold like this for about a week. The good thing is it looks like it will be warmer next weekend, might see the 40's


----------



## rocky1

Kenbo said:


> We had an ice storm yesterday and I just spent the past hour outside in -15 degree temperatures to thaw the lock on my shop to be able to get inside. Let's just say that I'm not a happy camper this morning.




And, y'all thought he just carried the blue lighter for modeling model parts next to it


----------



## Schroedc

-17 (Yep, back BELOW zero) at 8:30am, now at 10:30 we're up to -6. We did get 3.5 inches of snow the other day....


----------



## rocky1

Mike1950 said:


> 1-so much more?? 1 loonie=$.75 USD and who would call their money Loonie....
> 2Free??/ where does the Government get that money............
> 3. No bugs-You obviously have not been to Canada- The definitely have Skeeters and biguns....




He asked... I was just explaining why! I didn't say he was right!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah... we got 3 inches of rain. Temperatures dropped back to mid 50s for high all this week so far. Lows dipping into the 30s, chance of snow in the forecast AGAIN for Wednesday.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## sprucegum

CWS said:


> We had 58 degrees yesterday morning and 15 this morning with blowing snow covering a 1/4" of ice. It is winter after all.


About the same deal here. The good thing is that the change over form rain to snow was gradual enough that the snow sort of blended with the ice and made a pretty decent non slop surface. Sure glad that I put the truck in last night I would sure hate to clean that mess off my windows.


----------



## gman2431

13 degrees and thawing beer!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Well, it's 27 here this morning with freezing rain. I know a little ice on the roads is no big deal for a lot of y'all but we're not used to it at all down here. Plus people here don't know how to drive in good weather. Gonna be a long work day! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

Supposed to have a few nice days coming with temps. in the 20's and even 30's by the weekend. I plan to get out in the woods to cut a little firewood because conditions are perfect. The recent rain, snow , then temps. below zero have combined to settle the snow pack to make walking and working in the woods better than summer. The mud holes are frozen and debris on the ground is covered, definitely a good time to get out of the house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

gman2431 said:


> 13 degrees and thawing beer!!
> 
> View attachment 139819



Looks like ya have plenty of bait- where are the fish you are catching??/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

What in the heck is all this pink and blue stuff showing up in my neck of the woods


----------



## phinds

Wildthings said:


> What in the heck is all this pink and blue stuff showing up in my neck of the woods


Uh ... battle lines between gays and straights?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

He needs to be on the weather channel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Winter storm watch for tonight and tomorrow, 6 to 10 inches more snow. Just in time for the morning commute, yay,


----------



## sprucegum

sprucegum said:


>


We are getting


----------



## Mike1950

49 here at 7:30 very mild


----------



## DKMD

Trapped in my shop... massive snow drifts developing outside!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sprung

6 degrees outside. 65 degrees inside my shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

Mike1950 said:


> 49 here at 7:30 very mild




Hope the wind does not pick up, if that starts drifting you could be trapped for days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Messy here, but no complaints. We really need the moisture. Been missing the storms. Will explain the picture over on what’s your day like, just wanted to show we really had yucky weather today.


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

one of last night's numbers looked a bit low

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

It was 65° here today, sposta be 70 tomorrow!!


----------



## ripjack13

Woodworking Vet said:


> one of last night's numbers looked a bit low
> 
> View attachment 142139



What is the name of that unit? I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Its an AcuRite 02082M system found here. Not very expensive, the remote sensors have really good range. The are a variety of labels to choose from but no way to customize one. Thus what says Garage is actually my Shop. Very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

It was 65 here today too, at 7 am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

rocky1 said:


> It was 65 here today too, at 7 am.



For us that would be tropical!! This is the coldest its been all year, hopefully it will warm up soon. Our high today was only 21 but that beats yesterday's high of 17!


----------



## barry richardson

We are in a cold spell, in the 60s all week...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

19 here at 6 pm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

We got rain last night at 32 degrees, then it dropped to 28 and everything froze into a perfect glassy sheet of ice. Then it got even colder. Lots of salt to get it so we could even go outside.


----------



## CWS

We had 65 this morning at 6 and it got to 80 today. Yippe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

25 miles of slick, icy driving to drop the kid off at preschool. Then another 12 miles to the next town beyond that to run some errands (and it was closer than driving back home while the boy was in school.)

Drifting snow was added to the iced over roads for the drive home at lunchtime, after picking the kid up from school.


----------



## Lou Currier

YUK  it was in the 80’s today and supposed to be setting records all week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> 80’s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Having some unseasonably warm temps. and the roads are getting a little soft. figured that I might as well take a picture while I was figuring which set of ruts looked best.


----------



## Wildthings

go to the right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

sprucegum said:


> Having some unseasonably warm temps. and the roads are getting a little soft. figured that I might as well take a picture while I was figuring which set of ruts looked best. View attachment 142203


Mud season, I remember it with no fondness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Tom Smart said:


> Mud season, I remember it with no fondness.


keeps traffic slowed down


----------



## Tom Smart

sprucegum said:


> keeps traffic slowed down


Yes sir it surely does, in fact it often just flat stops it. Not that there is a tremendous volume of traffic in most of Vermont.


----------



## Tony

61 this morning at 5 when I started work. Started raining about 6, came down all day, temps dropped all day. 42 at 2 this afternoon. Not good for this South Texas boy! Tony


----------



## Tom Smart

Dang near 80 in northern VA today. Not very February like.


----------



## woodtickgreg

We had a real good snow pack from a weeks worth of snow, then it hit 65 and rained 3 inches and melted everything all at once, now every stream and dich is cresting and the roads are all falling apart, even the paved ones.


----------



## Lou Currier

Gotta love Mother Nature

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glenn Lefley

-26 c this morning. Lucky I was inside spraying lacquer all day. But then again sprayed 20 doors with little ventalation in a garage. Lucky there was no sparks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

RAIN!RAIN!RAIN!RAIN! AND MORE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The100road

Woke up this morning to this. I love the snow. Probably because we don’t get it all that often. It usually comes in the wetter form.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

The100road said:


> Woke up this morning to this. I love the snow. Probably because we don’t get it all that often. It usually comes in the wetter form.
> 
> View attachment 142237



heat wave over here it was 16 at dawn..... :(


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Sprung

25 and snowing lightly, no wind. Could get up to 3 inches, which isn't bad.

Between Saturday and Saturday night, they're calling for nearly a foot of snow at the upper range of their predictions. Honestly, I hope we get at least that much.


----------



## rocky1

Looking at another day of partly cloudy, light breeze, and low 80s. With more of the same in the forecast for the weekend.


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Brink

it snowed. it was windy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

A lovely... 35o here this morning!!


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> it snowed. it was windy



The new England understatement huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

A lovely... 35o here this morning!!


----------



## Schroedc

36 and really windy right now but supposed to drop in temp and 5-8 inches of snow before I come home from work tonight....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

A lovely... 35o here this morning!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> The new England understatement huh?



dunno what it was doing in New England


----------



## Brink

@rocky1 , what was the temp this morning?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

33 degrees, snowing, and the wind is starting to pick up a little.

It started out raining this morning, then turned to sleet and snow. I went outside to scrape 3/4" of heavy slush off the driveway and sidewalks. Still going to have ice under the snow, but I'll have a lot less ice under the snow than the people who drove by and looked at me like I was an idiot to be out there with a shovel before we were done getting dumped on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

Starting to get a little warm...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

A chilly 57* this morning. Brrrr!!
Right now a wonderful 74* with 9 mph east wind. Lovely day!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

They let us out of work at 2pm due to forecasted ice and snow, got home and nothing on the ground yet, sat in my van dealing with a couple things for about 20 minutes and there was almost 1/2 inch of snow on the ground when I headed into the house. The commute in the morning is going to be very interesting....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

We are supposed to get rain and snow tomorrow a.m. as well.


----------



## Lou Currier

More of the same tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

35o yesterday morning... 42o this morning... 33o forecast for tomorrow morning.


Beautiful 70o by 10 am though, hit 74-75o for a high.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

It’s snowing


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> It’s snowing



It's snowing here too!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snow everyday this week, sticks at night then melts during the day. Temps mid 30's all week. Should see 40s next week I hope. Sure sucks driving down a mud road to get to work with a new truck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

That's why you're supposed to have a $500 car parked behind the garage!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Spring is here! Yea!













400' of driveway by hand.

I'm getting too old for this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been in the low 40's all week, will be that way through the weekend, supposed to see 50's next week. I guess im going to have to go to texas for a day to thaw out a bit. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Yesterday was 90* & sunny.
Today was only 81*.
Tomorrow predicted 72*.
Nice, but we could use a bit of rain.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ill take the 72 please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Yesterday was 90* & sunny.
> Today was only 81*.
> Tomorrow predicted 72*.
> Nice, but we could use a bit of rain.



Got a fair bit of rain yesterday when the front move through and today sunny and 70’s


----------



## Wildthings

This is what I've got to put up with for the next 5 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Been cool here, good in some respects, not good in others. Cost us several thousand dollars in honey production, but on the other hand it's allowed us to move bees during daylight hours rather than working half the night to get them moved. Balmy 34 degrees with 9 mph breeze this morning in Argyle GA.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's gone from snowing every day, to raining every day, to no precipitation and just cold for a week straight. Low 40s and wind every day. Going to be in the low 40s again on saturday, getting new windows installed, house wi be cold for one more day. Maybe 50 next week.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just got home from work. 6" and still snowing. The news showed the storm path and accumulation estimates. It looked like a bullseye and we were dead center. Possibly 12". I'm ready for spring, warm weather and smallie fishing.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

We'll with a wet and heavy snow, the typical happened....the power just went out. The hotline said estimated time of it being back on is 2 am.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

17" and still no power! Been cleaning off vehicles and shoveling all morning.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Still sunny and 70’s/80’s


----------



## Tom Smart

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> 17" and still no power! Been cleaning off vehicles and shoveling all morning.


Sun is out in this part of VA.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's finally out here and it's melting GOOD! Should be able to get out in a while if I need to. Cleaned the grill off and getting ready to fix some lunch.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

That's about how "spring" is going here.

Blizzard shut us down on Tuesday.

Wednesday and yesterday we got teased - it was high 30's, sunny, hardly any wind. Felt nice out, like spring might be here. Didn't need a jacket.

No snow today, but 25mph winds make our current temperature of 13F feel like -7F. What a lovely day to go and spend my day on the road later...

Last I looked, the forecast for Sunday is about 5" of snow.


----------



## Mike1950

wet - just like yesterday - day before and the day be.......


----------



## kweinert

Today is the home opener for the Rockies - and for the first time in 25 years there's a strong possibility that they could end up canceling the game due to snow.

We already have the record for the coldest opening day.


----------



## ripjack13

The robins are wondering wth is this crap....


----------



## Lou Currier

I’m not saying nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Youth turkey day and trout heritage day started off and rained until about an hour ago. Now it's freakin snowing again! I think we're going from winter to summer and skipping spring. WTH!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Youth turkey day and trout heritage day started off and rained until about an hour ago. Now it's freakin snowing again! I think we're going from winter to summer and skipping spring. WTH!



It's crazy. Until Friday morning, the weather forecasters were saying we could get 5-8 inches today. Then the system took an expected turn south and slammed you guys and NC. Its only in the 30's here now. The world is freezing. Quick, pump more CO2 into the air. Both us and the trees need it.


----------



## Sprung

Tomorrow's forecast. That red mark is where we live.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Are you a x-country skier? I feel for you and hope it doesn't come to Southern PA.


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Are you a x-country skier? I feel for you and hope it doesn't come to Southern PA.



Nope. Went a few times long ago - didn't have the balance for it. I'm sure by Sunday afternoon the local snowmobilers will be out in force here. Though the high winds, gusting up to 40mph, may keep them home.


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Sprung

We're in the middle of a blizzard right now. Plenty of snow and high winds. About 5 or 6" of snow so far and we'll end up with at least 12", likely more, by the time it's done.

Home for the day and about to head to the shop. Even if I wanted to go somewhere, I wouldn't be going. Highways are all shut down in our corner of the state. Green dot is where we live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Stay warm. We finally saw spring temps on the East Coast this week but a major storm front is coming this evening and the temps will drop 30 deg tonight. Near 80 today and 45 tomorrow.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Absolutely beautiful here today. Opening day of spring turkey and it was 45 at 4:30 this morning. This was my morning...would've rather been hunting. Heard a lot of birds gobbling.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Stay warm.



Turned the heat on in the shop before breakfast this morning. It's in the upper 60's in there right now. Perfect for hanging out in the shop!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

All day rain here today, might change to freezing rain tonight. Good day to be at work, lol.


----------



## rocky1

Dat Sprung Guy said:


> Turned the heat on in the shop before breakfast this morning. It's in the upper 60's in there right now. Perfect for hanging out in the shop!



Unless you're Tony... Then you still need your parka!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Schroedc

This sucks.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Wildthings

We've been telling you that for a while!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Most of the highways surrounding us are still closed. A few have opened up, but are still listed as "No Travel Advised."

And it's still snowing.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

It was snowing last night, but this morning it's just raining and crazy windy....


----------



## Lou Currier

Mild breeze and headed for the 80’s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

We had a coating of ice last night, still freezing rain but will change back to just rain soon.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Just rain- More rain and trying for mostest rain....


----------



## pinky

Something wrong with this picture... I guess I was a little too optimistic getting things ready!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice boat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Sprung

I serve a congregation that is at least half farmers. No messing around with snow removal around here. Whenever we get a big snowfall, it's a race between the Jims to see which one will get here first to clear the snow at the church properties. One will bring in his loader, the other will bring in his tractor with blower attachment. Jim with the blower attachment got here first - it helps that his mother lives half a block away and he always tries to get her cleared out early.

Don't worry, there's still plenty of snow for me to shovel by hand later...

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431

Its crazy here... Had to run car for 15 minutes to get a quarter inch of ice off. Roads are a joke and not plowed and full of ice and snow felt just like driving in sand. Got home and half hour later car is recoated in ice. Should be a wild morning commute tomorrow

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Y'all do realize there are roads leading out of there!

Damn Ducks and Geese got a brain the size of an almond, and they're smart enough to leave for the winter. 

RAINING... like seriously raining here. Tornado Watch, rain coming down sideways, satellite dish keeps locking up. 2" of rain in 2 hours now!! More on the way! Got power so far, should go to the shop, but about the time I do, it'll go out. Never fails!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

A Matt map... Kinda looks like this here! Pink arrow is where we're at!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Yup...’bout to get real here with wind gusts of 60mph...batten down the hatches

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

49° when I got up this morning, Beautiful sunshine with a high of 68° La dee daa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wildthings said:


> 49° when I got up this morning, Beautiful sunshine with a high of 68° La dee daa



Stick it in your ear.

I mean that in the nicest way of course.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rich P.

Friggin Floridians are getting as bad as the Texans.

It is a nice brisk refreshing 31 here in Saratoga and we are getting a little rain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh no... it was 74 - 75 before it started here. Almost 70 when we woke up this morning. 
Already down to 63, tomorrow morning is supposed to be like 45 degrees with a high in the mid 60s.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Rained here all day... sucks. Hopefully the weather is better in the keys!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

What the  is happening around here? 69 for a high in Florida? Jiminy Jeepers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

That's down there! We're only supposed to see 63 today!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's 31 and snow/sleet here. Anything above the 60's and I'll be in heaven when I get down there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Rich P. said:


> Friggin Floridians are getting as bad as the Texans.
> 
> It is a nice brisk refreshing 31 here in Saratoga and we are getting a little rain.



In a few months, the FL crew will be begging for more air conditioning while we're play golf in 75-85 temps. What goes around, comes around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

64* over night. 78* & sunny in FT. Lauderdale today!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It's 31 and snow/sleet here. Anything above the 60's and I'll be in heaven when I get down there!



You're going to have beautiful weather in the Keys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

more rain


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

We found big birds legs!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I was looking for an emoji for hairy knees but didn't find one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 145617


I cannot be the only one that sees it...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Year to date precipitation YTD 19.57 Average for year 14.43
about time it stopped raining.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Southeastern PA is 42d today, 20 degrees below normal. Rained all day yesterday but sunny this morning with a 15 mph wind blowing. Another fire in the family room tonight. I've given up on Spring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's official, I'm sick of winter!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It is just about jacket weather here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Started the day 07:00 hours 45o supposed to hit mid -70s, wound up 84o for a high. Back into the 40s tonight, supposed to see mid 80s tomorrow, so who knows. Farmers are about sick of the bat guana, nothing is wanting to grow. Talking with one this morning said he had grass knee high in February, frost killed it, said it just greened back up last week. Every time it started to come out of it, we got another frost. 

Weatherman says warm front is going to be short lived this week, Saturday night another cold front moves in and dumps Matt's left over snow in the form of rain down here Sunday/Monday.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Supposed to get another inch or two of snow tomorrow night.


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is just about jacket weather here...
> 
> View attachment 145678



Glad to see you haven't floated away yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

it rained and got windy


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is yesterdays storm...


----------



## ripjack13

Cool looking cloud formations....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Absolutely beautiful here, sunny and mid 70's


----------



## Spinartist

We're in fer rain through the weekend.


----------



## Lou Currier

Cloudy, windy, sunny, rain...repeat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

We went from 40's to 80's within two weeks. Ugh! To warm for me! Seems like we skipped spring this year.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> We went from 40's to 80's within two weeks. Ugh! To warm for me! Seems like we skipped spring this year.



We had 86 yesterday and 56 today. Shelf and funnel clouds yesterday, normal clouds today. We lucked out, but folks 20 miles away did not. Five more days of rain, then the sun returns. Scared either way since I'm behind in chores and work...


----------



## rocky1

Been raining off and on for 4 days now. Right at 4" so far, and another week of the same in the forecast. Great in the respect we were getting a little dry, not great in the respect we were in the middle of a honey flow and it costs us thousands of dollars a day in lost production.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1

So much for a little dry, over an inch this afternoon so far, still pouring, topped the gauge out and had to dump it, wetter down the road at the shop, dad was an inch ahead of us this morning already...

Currently -





And, still building behind that!


Was checking bees west of us today, some pretty heavy rains in places over there the last day or two. One field west of I-75 at Jasper is all sand. Set 28 hives in the middle of the field in an open spot, needed 4x4 to get through it since setting them down because it is so sandy. Rained hard enough the water running down the field, across the road, and through the little borrow pit where they've been digging a little sand to fill holes with, slid a pallet of bees around. Someone is sure to wonder, "How much does a pallet of bees weigh?" Well that depends on how much honey they have in them and this one probably isn't real heavy, however probably somewhere in the 200 - 250 lb range.


It was in line with the others...






And, it didn't move it just a little bit either, it moved it over a foot...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

How many bees in one of those boxes


----------



## rocky1

A bunch!! I don't know, never counted them. Can't get them t0 sit still long enough. 

Honestly have no clue, estimates vary dependent upon who you talk to, and there again it varies on the basis of time of the year and whether they are on a honey flow or not. During winter, when they're typically not on a honey flow, the population is reduced to conserve stores in the hive. It's a natural thing, the hive itself undergoes, typically effected by length of daylight, temperature, and reduced forage. They will build regardless of length of daylight if sufficient forage is available, but even there yet, they may not grow drone bees, (_male bee who's only purpose in the hive is to mate with the queen_). 

Typical estimates vary from tens of thousands to hundreds of thousands. Some folks will swear there are millions. A small hive during winter, I would give tthe tens of thousands, during honey flow when populations peak very likely hundreds of thousands. 

This situation is minor, nothing harmed, just kinda weird in the middle of a sand field that was dry as a popcorn fart last week. 

Had a yard flood on the watermelons down around Branford a few years ago, farmer broke out the swamp buggy and hauled dad and the boys into the yard and they popped the jar lids loose in all the lids so they could breathe, and fly. Lost a few hives, but most survived. 

Had an entire bee yard washed out into Lake Sakakwea up in North Dakota years ago. Five of us picked up parts of bee hives off the shoreline for 4-5 hours. Those were full hives on a honey flow, pallets weighing 800 - 1000 lbs. There were 2 pallets left standing, one had moved 40+ ft. 

Had a flash flood up there back in the early 80s, bee yard was surrounded on three sides by hills that had just been plowed, the silt that washed down the hill settled around the yard and filtered into the hives, 8 - 12 inches deep. The bottom box on the hive, the brood nest, where the bees are raised, is only 9 1/2" deep. Lost all but a handful of those too.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

It's trying to rain again... Doing a pretty damned good job of it too! Kinda looks like a good day to clean shop!! If I can get a fire lit in the burn barrel, I don't have to worry about it going anywhere. Really flippin wet at the moment, fish ponds are all out the banks, minnows swimming down the road in the field. Spot or two 3 - 4 lb fish could swim out in the trails. Have water backed up from the pond out to the deer stand... 100+ yards. Was clear yesterday so all the water in the yard had a chance to soak in and it wasn't soggy everywhere you walked. At about 8 inches in the last week now.






Have tons of work we need to do in the bees, can't work them in the rain. Taking advantage of that and fixing and cleaning in the extracting room. 5 out of 12 light fixtures were out in the extracting room, 4 on a run used for storing drums of honey so it wasn't a big deal there. Then 1 bulb not burning in 3 more fixtures. Tried replacing bulbs, still had issues, went to town and bought ballasts. Upgrading from old slimline ballasts (4 wires), to new electronic high output ballasts (only ones available at Lowes)(8 wires), that was interesting! New ballast also have a bulb life sensor, so a bulb that draws too much energy, such as the old bulbs that were working in other fixtures, prevent them from coming on.

(_Yes, I know I should have canned the whole fixture and put in LEDs but the old man is paying the bill and he had enough trouble swallowing the $166.80 for 4 ballasts. Learned a lot about LED bulbs and ballasts in the process of fixing it all._)

At any rate, with improved lighting, conditions in the honey house looked pretty bad, so we've spent a day or two sweeping down cob webs, steam cleaning equipment, floors, walls, garage doors, etc. etc.

More of the same in the forecast all week, tropical storm headed this way, so LOTS of rain in the forecast next weekend too!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Rain rain go away! Come back another day!


----------



## rocky1

Be nice to put some of this on hold for a month or two. 

On a positive note, I managed to get most of the grass mowed before it started. Would have liked to have gotten some seed in the ground in the feed plot before it started, but didn't get there because of mowing. 

Was proud of the winch on the mule yesterday! Got stuck in the back corner of the field, as in one could only go 12 ft. further on our property, as in had to run the winch cable through the fence to a tree on the other side to get out; but I did get out, and didn't have to walk after the tractor and help. 

It's really wet out there; water standing everywhere!!


----------



## rocky1

A trip around the soggy plantation!

All that was dusty when I mowed it last week. Grassline out there in the pond on the left side is where I mowed too. 



 

This is sitting about where the right of above picture leaves off, looking down the trail to the deer stand...





And, this one is from right behind the tree on the side of the trail...



 

60 ft over on the other trail... 









 

The spot here below, is low ground, sits at the end of the 2 long ponds, doesn't take much to flood, but it was dry last week. Picture above is the highest spot on the trail crossing the field; it's about 2' higher than the low spot pictured below, and you see the water running over it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks very tannic, what is your typical soil ph?


----------



## rocky1

VERY TANNIC! 

Soils on this end of the county are as a rule very acidic; best suited to raising pine trees. Which of course compounds the problem. 


https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_MANUSCRIPTS/florida/FL023/0/columbia.pdf


If you go down to the General Map Sheet and pull the map up, then look way up in the top left corner of the map, we're like 1/2 mile south of Bay Creek Mark. Most of the area is flat, poorly drained, swampy, sandy soil with underlying phosphate deposits. Huge Phosphate Mine across the river from me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 147581


 
Is that picture really from Florida? Looks like a BBQ place I hit in Sanford....


----------



## Lou Currier

Mr. Peet said:


> Is that picture really from Florida? Looks like a BBQ place I hit in Sanford....


----------



## rocky1

Another 5" of rain, in less than 20 hours. Had about 2 1/2" last night to really soak things up, then this afternoon we got slammed with 2 1/2" more. Things up there in the pictures are much worse!! Picture of the high spot up there in the middle of the field... It's running about 3" deep across there at the moment.

Trails all the way around the property are graded to serve as drainage ditches in such times. Picture from the other day showing what trails were under water, wouldn't load that night. Water was maybe an inch over the road between the ponds, in a low spot, just starting to run out the NW corner, and just breaking over the middle of the field where it runs to the west fence then south. 



 

Today... Water on the NW corner of the ponds is probably running 3" deep or more. Water across the road between the ponds is close to 4" deep. What was 1/2" deep crossing the high spot in the middle of the field, is tonight 3-4" deep. 





Have seen it this wet before, but not since cutting all the trails to grade so it'll drain. You can move a lot of water on a 8-12' wide trail!! 

Everything is just a wee bit squishy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don’t look now


----------



## rocky1

Yeah... I know! Creek out here is backed up terribly, someone needs to find the problem and dynamite whatever the hell is holding it up. If that moves in here, it's going over the highway. Last time it did that it it was as high as as the rails on the bridge. Seems the local plantation fence was the issue; crosses the creek in 2 places, both of them held debris 12 ft. deep. Which is what it looks like it's doing this time as well. Damn thing has been backed up for a week, river is not up, other creeks are not up. Ain't rocket science!


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> Yeah... I know! Creek out here is backed up terribly, someone needs to find the problem and dynamite whatever the hell is holding it up. If that moves in here, it's going over the highway. Last time it did that it it was as high as as the rails on the bridge. Seems the local plantation fence was the issue; crosses the creek in 2 places, both of them held debris 12 ft. deep. Which is what it looks like it's doing this time as well. Damn thing has been backed up for a week, river is not up, other creeks are not up. Ain't rocket science!



Rocky, thinking of you. Been trying to catch up on lawn jobs this week. Very wet, mud tracks where I mowed and standing water where I could not. Had 3 beautiful days, but the water had no where to go. Blueberries and Autumn-olive in full bloom, but no honey bees in site. Learned last week at 4-H that most lost 45-65% of their hives this winter. So, looks bleak there too. I have seen Mason bees and Bumble bees, so I hope they hit my fruit trees...


----------



## Sprung

97 degrees here in SW MN. More of the same tomorrow. I feel like I'm dying here. AC is running non-stop just to try and keep up in keeping the house cool.

This is hottest days of the summer weather two months early! We went from temps that were 20 degrees below average to temps that are 20+ degrees above average within a few weeks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## rocky1

Sharing our liquid sunshine with Georgia, Alabama, South Carolina and other points beyond now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Alberto delivered another inch and a half here today! 

I want to say we are crowding 20 inches in 2 weeks now. Saw a fish escaping the pond half way down the back of the field this afternoon! Wasn't a very big fish, but he was a quarter mile from the pond!


----------



## Brink

We had a little weather event, left us without power for a week. 
You can see how this mighty oak fared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier

ouch!


----------



## Brink

I’m ok, if anyone was interested.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> 97 degrees here in SW MN. More of the same tomorrow. I feel like I'm dying here. AC is running non-stop just to try and keep up in keeping the house cool.
> 
> This is hottest days of the summer weather two months early! We went from temps that were 20 degrees below average to temps that are 20+ degrees above average within a few weeks.



96 here in the lake and we set an all time record high... This is ridiculous... Its on fire out there.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

Brink said:


> I’m ok, if anyone was interested.



Monkeys and broken trees!?! We knew ya would make it!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> 96 here in the lake and we set an all time record high... This is ridiculous... Its on fire out there.



Set a record here too today - 99 in our corner. I'm really hoping that this isn't setting us up for a summer of above average temps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I know the temps we're getting up here are nothing for most of you southern guys, but this is honestly dangerous stuff for us up here. And it seems that when we hit temps like this, we almost always hear about some elderly person that dies because they were too cheap to run the AC or didn't have an AC unit or theirs was broken and couldn't replace it.

Yesterday afternoon my wife mentioned to me that one of the older ladies in our church (93 years old - we have about 10 ladies in our congregation over 90) was commenting to her about the heat and that her AC wasn't working, but she didn't want to bother her son to come and look at it because he was in the field trying to get his crops planted. I ended up going and checking it out for her. It was 86 inside her house when I walked in yesterday afternoon and she was having a very hard time handling it. Thankfully it was a simple fix - the GFCI on the plug needed to be reset and since it was a new unit that her daughter bought her last year, she didn't quite know how to run it. So, got her up and going quickly. She was doing much better later on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Brink

I don’t have a/c, if anyone is interested

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Brink said:


> I’m ok, if anyone was interested.



You said it was a week ago and didn’t mention a hospital visit so all must be good 

I can also point you to directions to make a redneck AC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Brink said:


> I’m ok, if anyone was interested.




I thought trees always looked like that after you swung from them!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Brink said:


> I’m ok, if anyone was interested.


That wasn't today. We had tornados on Tuesday the 15th. You said a week so I assume about the same time...


----------



## Brink

Mr. Peet said:


> That wasn't today. We had tornados on Tuesday the 15th. You said a week so I assume about the same time...



Wow, been two weeks already


----------



## Brink

Lou Currier said:


> You said it was a week ago and didn’t mention a hospital visit so all must be good
> 
> I can also point you to directions to make a redneck AC



...or a veterinarian

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Well we got another inch and a half of rain today! Had a little breeze a time or two. Alberto finally made landfall, somewhere over there between Panama City and Pensacola, about where they had planned, about a day later than they planned. Weather babe this morning, said we're going to warm up now, and that's gonna cause afternoon thunder showers to pop up most of the week. Yee Haa! Just what we need, MORE RAIN!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

WeatherBug Spark



 

Yikes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Last year at this show it was 95-100 in the sun with no breeze. Today it was 75-80, nice breeze. Tomorrow maybe rain but we'll see.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Heat wave finally broke here, cooler and much less humid! I like it. It got down into the 50s last night, high of 71 today! I might actually do some yard work today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Well, yesterday it didn't rain, although I looked like I'd been playing in the rain after sitting in the Sun for 5 1/2 hours digging in bees. Today was supposed to be clear and hot, but somewhere in the course of things that went out the window. It did clear up and warm from noon to about 4, otherwise was cloudy, and muggy. And, at the moment is making up for it not raining yesterday.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Thunderstorms here today. Temps dropping tomorrow to 62 as a high but more rain. Was 83 today. Tired of rain.


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> WeatherBug Spark
> 
> View attachment 148083
> 
> Yikes




I caught a lightening bolt back in 1983... It's not so bad... Wait... Well, the juice coming from an outlet doesn't seem so bad since then...


----------



## Lou Currier

Finally a rain free day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> I caught a lightening bolt back in 1983... It's not so bad... Wait... Well, the juice coming from an outlet doesn't seem so bad since then...



All a matter of how you catch it... My grandma got hit early in life, hanging out clothes; never phased her. Except the didn't like taking clothes off the line when a storm rolled in. Used to have a preacher out here in our little country church, that got hit on top of the head when he 14 - 15 years old. Went way prematurely bald and all his hair went snow white as a teen. Gal at the mud bog across the river a few weeks back wasn't so lucky. 5 of them under the tongue on a Gooseneck Camper and the bolt went through/around it somehow and hit the crowd. One died, 4 injured. Managed to resuscitate her at one point, and had a weak pulse, but lost her again on the way to the hospital. 

I've been too close for comfort several times


----------



## Sprung

We've been a little wet lately. Seems like since the beginning of April, with getting more snow in April than the whole winter before it, we've just been getting lots of water falling on us. In April it mainly did so as snow, since then rain. Lots of it. Many weeks we've been getting 4 or more inches a week. Ground is very saturated already - and some farm fields have portions that haven't been dry at any point since spring thaw - so some heavy rains the last couple days have hit us hard and left lots of flooding. 20+ miles west of us is seeing tons of flooding - even into the main floors of homes. Where we live the town is elevated on a hill, so all we're getting is some wet basements from water leaking in. But plenty of roads flooded over in the area and closed.

Yesterday it started out raining heavily, then hit 90. Same today. Hot and humid - ugh...

This is half a mile down the road from my driveway - and thankfully very much downhill.



 

And, while not a great picture, this is our city's park and campground. It's downhill into the park, which is on the river - and is currently in the river. It's about 6 feet deep where it's most of the way up the face of the speed limit sign. Go beyond that and the park, normally about 5 or 6 feet above river level, is under maybe 10 feet of water. It's rushing across quite fast - I'm not going out and checking actual depth.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's just stinking hot and humid here. I moved some furniture in the 90+ heat today, walked around with a sweat towel on my shoulder. Supposed to break on Friday but I don't know for how long. Too hot to even ride the motorcycle.


----------



## Sprung

Finally heard a rainfall total - they said up to 12" of rain in some areas locally.


----------



## CWS

Heat Index hit 104 today. Been near 100 for 5 days in a row.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My wife and I were in Johnson City, TN picking up her camper. It was 97 there and I don't know what the heat index was but it was freaking miserable! I hate hot weather!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

ND had an ugly little storm last Thursday night/Friday morning... Not sure where it popped up and started doing damage, but it was already nasty when it hit McLean County, a little west of center of the state. In looking for reports in the news, there were reports of severe damage up in the Devils Lake area, and even clear up around Grand Forks meaning it left a trail of destruction over half way across the state, that was over 30 miles wide in places. 

Nephew said numerous buildings, grain bins, and farmyards in the area sustained substantial damage, power had been out to over half the county for 14+ hours when I talked with him Friday afternoon. Not sure how long it took to get that back up, but it sounded like most of the county had lights back Saturday. Coal conveyor at the local power plant was was blown down, buddy that works over there said it sounds like they will be trucking coal for a while, he was told he would be on night shift indefinitely. Likewise caught a few pictures in the news of transmission grid towers down in eastern ND. 

Nephew's dad is the local Farmers Union Insurance Agent; nephew said he was a little on the grumpy side, had received 105 phone calls in less than 6 hours reporting claims. 

News in the area reported sustained winds in excess of 65 mph for over an hour, with gusts exceeding 100 mph. 5 campers were destroyed on lakes in central McLean County, one of them being my ex-wife's, ex-brother-in-law and his wife were lucky, decided to ride it out in the camper; storm turned their 25 ft. gooseneck about 90o from where it was parked. One camper lost his life, went out to secure something that was blowing around, and the camper was blown over on top of him. 

Nephew said there was a tree laying out in the middle of a planted field, root ball attached. BIG TREE! Sister's old man, who used to log for a living, and knows trees pretty good, estimated it at 12 - 15 thousand pounds of tree, PLUS the stump and root ball, and all the dirt contained therein. They don't know where it came from. There are no trees that size for LONG LONG ways away, he was suggesting over a mile. Found siding and a taillight off of campers in a bee yard 4 - 5 miles from the lake, it wasn't in the bee yard the day before when they worked it. 

Many of the Crops in the area are demolished, corn was laid over if it had any height to it, if it didn't he said it was just a pointed stalk sticking up in the field, "looks like you ran it through a pencil sharpener!" Couple fields of peas and beans that were up 4 - 5 inches high, he said the fields looked like summer fallow. No evidence of a leaf or stalk anywhere in the field. Canola fields on the verge of blooming, totally wiped out!

Sheldon Farmstead in the Washburn area. Equipment shed was twice that long. 





Lots of bees in the area hit had just been worked the previous afternoon. This one would appear it was one that had been worked earlier. Things were stuck together to tight when they blew over. 





This one was worked late afternoon, the day before the storm hit. Nothing was stuck together! 





Trailer house was empty on an abandoned farmstead, but it was whole. How the bees sustained this much damage behind the barn and the trailer is beyond me. Nephew said these bees were unbelievably heavy to boot. 



 

Path about 30' wide ripped through trees in the coulee on left. 





From there it skipped across the fields and hill tops and hit this yard 2 miles away... Previous yard every thing was blown over from the west to east. Half of these are blown over to the north, the other half to the east. 



 

Took out trees along the drive across the road... Isn't altogether obvious, but there's over a dozen pines snapped off 15-20 ft. above the ground in this picture if you look closely. 



 

Mile and a half north had a tree branch fall on a yard crashing several hives, and flash flooding had water 6" deep in the brood chambers, and they're sitting on a pallet that puts them 5 1/2" off the ground. 



 

Said he was pretty sure this was a Canola field, about 4 - 5 days away from blooming... 



 






In all they found 26 yards with varying degrees of damage; every thing from the mess you see above to a lid or two off. Said they had hives literally sucked up off the pallets and set straight down. The pallets have a clip front and rear on the center cleat that the hives sit over. Said clip is a full inch and a half tall. They had hives picked up and set off the pallets upright, and the hive next to it picked up and moved over sitting upright on top of the clips. Found one empty box over 100 yards from the bees, slammed into the ground so hard that it was no longer a box. It was 4 pieces of 1x6 stacked tightly together, said it looked just like you'd stood it on a corner and stomped it flat to toss it in the burn barrel. 

He said in places it looks like straight line winds, in others it looks like multiple tornadoes dropped. That he'd never seen such devastation out of a storm in his life, that it was simply mind boggling. Field after field is simply gone, nothing there, or simply stalks left. 

At this point, they simply put the bees back together and wait and see what happens, some will no doubt be lost, took them 2 days to find and fix all the damage. But, for the most part they felt the bees will be OK.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Thanks for sharing these photos, Rocky. Amazing that any of the hives survived but very happy the bees will likely be okay. What a mess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

We've had a mess a time or two resulting from storms, but never anything like this. Typically you'll get lids blown off, have had a few instances of flooding that did some damage... One back in the early 80s packed all of the hives in a yard full of silt nearly a foot deep, the other back in '05 - '06 washed all but 8 hives in the yard out in the lake. Have never seen wind damage of this nature and have hag small tornadoes skirt the edge of beeyards on more than one occasion. One picked up several 800 lb. round bales not even 50 yards away, and deposited them a quarter mile out in the slough, and didn't lift a lid on a hive. Passed within a quarter mile of 3-4 yards and didn't bother any of them. But this one was simply unbelievable!


----------



## Wildthings

OMG the total destruction is crazy. It's going to be a tough year for those that lost crops and property!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just stinking miserable hot here still.


----------



## TimR

Low 80s in N Ga, but humidity puts it near 90. Not really complaining, everywhere else around us almost 5 degrees hotter. Had a pretty good rain earlier this morning, just wish it had cooled things off more. Next couple weeks looking like more of the same, plus a bit warmer.


----------



## Spinartist

@rocky1
Is that a sink hole in your land on the left?!!?


----------



## rocky1

No Lee, that's a creek bank, on Leroy's property.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yay! The heat wave finally broke, got into the 60s last night and heading for a high of 75 with lower humidity, nice! I actually even rode my motorcycle to work and it was enjoyable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

first 90 degree day yesterday- Time to retreat into shop in afternoons where it is nice and cool.


----------



## Nathan W

Not too good! This was the temp at my job site at 10:00am the other day. Hasn’t been any better since then. Gotta love a smokin Kansas summer!


----------



## Spinartist

Today, July 6, 2018, our planet is the furthest away from the sun on it's orbital path.

Q: WHY IS IT SO DARN HOT??


----------



## Wildthings

Nathan W said:


> View attachment 149633 Not too good! This was the temp at my job site at 10:00am the other day. Hasn’t been any better since then. Gotta love a smokin Kansas summer!


WTHeck is growing out of that thermometer?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nathan W

Wildthings said:


> WTHeck is growing out of that thermometer?


It’s metal shavings attracted to the thermometer magnet. We are building a shopping center out of shipping containers. 
It’s a really neat project but working inside these tin cans has tested all of my heat tolerance

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nathan W

Concept drawing 






Actual photo. 





Nathan W said:


> It’s metal shavings attracted to the thermometer magnet. We are building a shopping center out of shipping containers.
> It’s a really neat project but working inside these tin cans has tested all of my heat tolerance

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

It has been absolutely delightful here since friday, lower humidity and temps in the 70s and low 80s. But the heat is supposed to return next week.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Absolutely miserably hot the whole weekend, humidity is ridiculous! This morning the humidity was 96% right now its 88 degrees and only 56% humidity. And I have to be out working in it as I'm digging holes and setting fence post, I lost 2 pounds yesterday and I'm out in it again today. Yuck!
I have a box fan on a chair outside to take breaks and towel the sweat off of me, I do not do well in the heat anymore.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Welcome to my world! Been like that here since oh... May!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rocky1 said:


> Welcome to my world! Been like that here since oh... May!


And that is exactly why I live in the north! I could be shoveling snow in 2 months, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

How's the weather treating me? How you say?
Like a red headed step child who didn't do his homework.
The average temp here is 82*F this time of year.
It's been 95*F and above for the last 2 months straight.
That's on top of 90% RH. The heat index is double hell.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Welcome to my world!! Been like that here since May!!


----------



## CWS

We have temps in the 90's for about 6 days in a row with heat index over 100 every day. Gordan is coming this weekend to cool things down.


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> And that is exactly why I live in the north! I could be shoveling snow in 2 months, lol.


And that's exactly why I live in the south! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Wildthings said:


> And that's exactly why I live in the south! LOL



That's why I moved back down here after 25 years of shoveling snow! I'll live with the heat!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I can deal with the cold better than the heat now, to each their own I guess.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Storms are a comin, heat wave is going to break tonight, should be nice and in the 70s tomorrow!


----------



## Herb G.

We had a lightning storm here yesterday. It thundered, and lightning struck all around us for better than an hour.
Not a single drop of rain though. Strange indeed.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Herb G. That's very strange weather indeed.


----------



## Mike1950

low in 50's-highs in mid 70's- dry- PERFECT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yay! Low to mid 70s today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Everyone ready for this? First snow of the year here in south east michigan.


----------



## Lou Currier

Yuck


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

That white stuff just showed up here too.... in Western NYS.


----------



## Sprung

Second snowfall of the year here in MN. Roads were pretty icy this morning taking the kid to school, but the sun's out now and the roads are starting to clear up a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> Yuck


Double Yuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

My motorcycle is not happy


----------



## CWS

Cold and Rainy. Maybe a little snow later.


----------



## Herb G.

Let it snow. I bought a brand new Ariens 16 hp snowblower 2 years ago & it hasn't snowed a single flake here since then. My snow shoveling days are over.
So far it's just been raining here. We are a full 2 feet above normal rainfall here for the year.
The reservoirs are so full, they are pumping water out on a daily basis.
Fishing has been good at the bottom of the Conowingo Dam right outside B'more.

Some buddies of mine dropped off some huge rockfish this year for me.
They know I like them more than blue crabs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Snow, it has started......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

We had about 4 inches of snow on the vehicles this morning - accumulations from Sunday and over night.

Now it's all melting off and it'll be in the 60s (at least down here) by the weekend.


----------



## Schroedc

We've had to bring our brass monkeys inside over here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm gettin tired of all this rain....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had to go to the western side of the state today for work, they had a lot of snow, we didn't, yay!


----------



## Lou Currier

I know that if it's chilly here in Florida then @Tony must be bundled up in his long John's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, and it was damn sure chilly up here today!! Don't think we broke 50 all day.


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I know that if it's chilly here in Florida then @Tony must be bundled up in his long John's.



Dang skippy, it was 37 this morning!!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Rain, rain and more rain. I live in desert for a reason.... no likey rain.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think the high here was 31 today, low 20s for tonight. But it will be in the 40s and rain by the weekend.


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> I know that if it's chilly here in Florida then @Tony must be bundled up in his long John's.



My mother said ti was 62 in FL where she is and everyone was complaining. She's from Minnesota and that's shorts and T shirt weather for her 

We stayed in the low 20's all day with a brisk wind here in MN and windchill was single digits or below zero all day.


----------



## rocky1

Spent the day moving potted plants in, covering mother's staghorn ferns, moving more potted plants in here at the house. Women who can't move 75 plants, should not own 75 flippin plants! Boys thought it was going to be ugly at the old man's house, and mom didn't have but maybe 20 - 25 plants to move in. Had to wait on Visqueen to cover the fern house, so I told the boys, "Long as we got an hour to kill, y'all are going to help ME move plants in!" 

Mother-in-law is in the hospital, and the wife works til 6 or later, had to go by the hospital before coming home, so I was about to be stuck with moving 75 flippin plants that I could give a damn about, in by my self. With 3 of us doing it, we were done in 20 minutes!! And, the boys were blown away with all goodies the wife has started from seed from stuff out the grocery store, which all came about with the 3ft. high lemon tree with 2 dozen LARGE lemons on it. Then when the one realized that thing he kept stepping over looked like an awful lot like a pineapple, they were really amazed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G.

I wouldn't mind the cold so much if it got cold & stayed that way.
It gets cold for 2-3 days, then it warms back up. Make up your mind.
And the rain has got to go. We broke the all time record for rainfall this year.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Herb G. said:


> I wouldn't mind the cold so much if it got cold & stayed that way.
> It gets cold for 2-3 days, then it warms back up. Make up your mind.
> And the rain has got to go. We broke the all time record for rainfall this year.



I'm with you. 2-3 days of the dogs bringing in more mud thru the dog door.... then it freezes..... then thaws... just freeze and stay that way already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Road at work is frozen in the morning and mud in the afternoon.


----------



## Mike1950

Rain wind and more rain. Got a head cold, miserable and useless pretty much sums up my day....


----------



## rocky1

Little wet down here, 10 - 14" of rain in the Okefenokee week before last, 1 1/2" here. Last Friday it rained for 24+ hours straight, got anywhere from couple inches in town to almost 5" here at the house. Another 4-5"in the swamp North of us. Pretty substantial rains down around Gainesville, have heard up to 8" in places there. Another 2 1/2" forecast for Thursday, which is what we were supposed to get last Friday.

River is out of the banks, starting to close roads due to flooding. Hunting is pretty much shot in most places. Had bumper crop of bucks here in the backyard last weekend, all after dark. Guys' leases are all flooded, roads washed out, and more on the way.

Us and the bugs are all safe, fish ponds are full again, and I got a good rain suit, so all is well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

-5 here this morning with wind chills way below that. Yup its officially January in Michigan. I dont mind cold weather but I hate this crap. Michigan winters duck, once we get to the end of february temps usually start to moderate more. I've seen it snow in April but that's kind of unusual. And I dont mind snow because the temps aren't usually real low when it snows, but you can have this sub zero stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Woke to a bone chilling 34° here with winds reaching 6 - 7 mph. Got a fire going for momma and I'll probably wait until late morning brfore venturing out to the shop


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It was 4° here with 30 mph winds. Supposed to cut a load of wood but ain't happening.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

+9*F with 50 mph winds. My thermometer won't go that low for the wind chill.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

We had -13 this morning and windy. Saturday we had rain with flood warning and then on Saturday evening it turned to ice and snow with had 40 mph wind and I don't know how much snow because it was all drifted on Sunday morning.


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> -5 here this morning with wind chills way below that. Yup its officially January in Michigan. I dont mind cold weather but I hate this crap. Michigan winters duck, once we get to the end of february temps usually start to moderate more. I've seen it snow in April but that's kind of unusual. And I dont mind snow because the temps aren't usually real low when it snows, but you can have this sub zero stuff.



Yup this arctic stuff is a little much... -10 this am when I woke up. Killed the batteries in outdoor sensor for the thermometer, burning wood faster than I can cut it in workshop, dog stands on 3 legs outside... lol. I'll take some 20s again!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Bitter cold and windy here. Fire in our family room fireplace feels very good today. Burning apple from a local orchard trimmings. Great firewood.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## gman2431

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Bitter cold and windy here. Fire in our family room fireplace feels very good today. Burning apple from a local orchard trimmings. Great firewood.
> 
> View attachment 159323



Smells great also. I'd be tempted to throw some meat over it! Great smoking wood

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

gman2431 said:


> Smells great also. I'd be tempted to throw some meat over it! Great smoking wood


Right. I smoke lots of meat using apple chips. It's not quite as sharp a taste as you get with hickory or mesquite. Cherry is also good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Cody, forgot to mention that one of the best woods for smoking pork for pulled-pork sandwiches is dogwood.  Try it sometime. My Father-in-law in Tennessee used it and that's how I learned about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## gman2431

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Cody, forgot to mention that one of the best woods for smoking pork for pulled-pork sandwiches is dogwood. Try it sometime. My Father-in-law in Tennessee used it and that's how I learned about it.



I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Gdurfey

Blizzard this morning. Thought I had driven in whiteout conditions, but no, learned I hadn’t this morning. Started to work, they called delayed start late. Finally went got to work later only to be told closing early. Leadership today just didn’t quite get it together today. A few pictures of the drifts as I got ready to get the atv out and plow the driveway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graybeard

I love being outside, splitting and cutting wood but this is getting harder all the time. We have about a foot of snow on the ground and wind chills down below zero with a stiff northwest wind. That on top of a cold I caught from my nephew. It's really cold with below zero wind chills and a strong north west wind. Good night to sit by the fire and warm the bones. 

After saying all that I don't know how I'd adjust to an apartment in a senior housing outfit. Even though I belly ache I feel my best outside in the fresh air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Graybeard said:


> I love being outside, splitting and cutting wood but this is getting harder all the time. We have about a foot of snow on the ground and wind chills down below zero with a stiff northwest wind. That on top of a cold I caught from my nephew. It's really cold with below zero wind chills and a strong north west wind. Good night to sit by the fire and warm the bones.
> 
> After saying all that I don't know how I'd adjust to an apartment in a senior housing outfit. Even though I belly ache I feel my best outside in the fresh air.



We may complain but we still enjoy it... beats sweating to death with skeeters on us! Or worse down south with snakes and nonsense like that!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

A nice winter rain...warm sun melted the cars off, but the driveway is still a mess.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## phinds

Bummer Mark. That looks nasty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> Blizzard this morning. Thought I had driven in whiteout conditions, but no, learned I hadn’t this morning. Started to work, they called delayed start late. Finally went got to work later only to be told closing early. Leadership today just didn’t quite get it together today. A few pictures of the drifts as I got ready to get the atv out and plow the driveway.
> 
> View attachment 159407
> 
> View attachment 159408
> 
> View attachment 159409



Is that one of the front wheel drive GMC motor homes? The one with the Tornado V8 drive line? There is one parked behind my shop on the neighbors property.


----------



## Schroedc

-18 right now. the dogs do not like it. My car with a manual transmission doesn't like it either.


----------



## Gdurfey

@Schroedc , yep. A 1976 version. Runs great but the little things eat me up and I don't stay on top of them. Only using it once a year and that is not enough. Got it from a friend that was a die hard GMC lover so knew what I was getting into. Just too many hobbies....... Always wanted an Olds 455, just thought it would be in a Cutlass; not a 12,000 lb hotrod

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert

Yesterday started with snow, got about 3" is all - mostly the light, fluffy stuff. Finished up the day with sunshine, 9 degrees this morning.

Wife once again stated how happy she was that I ignored her when she told me not to spend that much on her for Christmas as she really enjoys the remote start and going out to a warm car on days like this :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

As if it wasn't already cold enough, we've got some extreme cold headed our way. They're saying Tuesday night's low will be down to almost -30F. Here's a windchill forecast for Wednesday morning. We live about where I put that green dot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Sprung said:


> As if it wasn't already cold enough, we've got some extreme cold headed our way. They're saying Tuesday night's low will be down to almost -30F. Here's a windchill forecast for Wednesday morning. We live about where I put that green dot...
> 
> View attachment 159585



So much for global warming

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sprung said:


> will be down to almost -30F


I hate it for you but you can keep that ch!t up there. That's freakin cold!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

and I am whining about 28 above zero.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Never got above 12 yesterday. 18 this morning. Heat wave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Its 24 here and I'm waiting a while before I go cut a load of wood. Be safe Matt and everyone else in this cold weather!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> and I am whining about 28 above zero.....


and me about 37°




Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Be safe Matt and everyone else in this cold weather!!!



Thanks I will!​


----------



## Sprung

I'm kinda figuring on schools here being cancelled on Wednesday on account of the extreme cold. I was just talking to someone the other day who brought up her concern about kids riding school buses in this cold weather in general - those things don't provide much heat, and certainly not near enough for the cold we're having right now. Let alone the cold we're going to have this coming week. So I'm figuring at least one day of school cancelled this week so kids don't have to be on the bus - or standing out at the bus stop - when the windchill is so dangerously low.

As for us, I've spent my whole lifetime living up here, but the last decade where it gets more extreme in the winter - first North Dakota, and now here in the open prairie area of Minnesota. We've got winter car kits in both of our vehicles. Told my wife last night I was going to put some extra blankets or sleeping bags in the vehicles before Tuesday as a precautionary move.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## CWS

Sprung said:


> I'm kinda figuring on schools here being cancelled on Wednesday on account of the extreme cold. I was just talking to someone the other day who brought up her concern about kids riding school buses in this cold weather in general - those things don't provide much heat, and certainly not near enough for the cold we're having right now. Let alone the cold we're going to have this coming week. So I'm figuring at least one day of school cancelled this week so kids don't have to be on the bus - or standing out at the bus stop - when the windchill is so dangerously low.
> 
> As for us, I've spent my whole lifetime living up here, but the last decade where it gets more extreme in the winter - first North Dakota, and now here in the open prairie area of Minnesota. We've got winter car kits in both of our vehicles. Told my wife last night I was going to put some extra blankets or sleeping bags in the vehicles before Tuesday as a precautionary move.


@Sprung The reason it is getting more extreme isn't because you are getting older is it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

70ish in vegas yesterday, down right balmy t-shirt workin weather

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

CWS said:


> @Sprung The reason it is getting more extreme isn't because you are getting older is it?



Nah, not that. I'm only 35. The more extreme is due to where I've lived. By up here I meant the Midwest in general. I grew up in Michigan, less than 10 miles inland from the Saginaw Bay portion of Lake Huron. Winters in Michigan are more mild than they are in North Dakota or this corner of Minnesota. Same with my time in Wisconsin - the two areas of Wisconsin I lived in had milder winters than here. Also, where I've lived in ND and MN are open prairie areas, so the winds whip through a lot more.


----------



## gman2431

60 in the shanty!!! Its a heat wave!!! Well... until ya unzip the door...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## FLQuacker

Now I love to fish....but!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

FLQuacker said:


> Now I love to fish....but!!!!



I'm not lying its warm in shanty!!!


----------



## Sprung

Snowing right now. Going to be windy tomorrow. Not looking forward to getting out there and clearing snow.

An updated windchill forecast for MN. To note, we live pretty close to Redwood Falls, so their line will most accurately reflect the area of MN in which we live.



 

I'm not sure I'm getting out from under the covers on Wednesday...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Snowing right now. Going to be windy tomorrow. Not looking forward to getting out there and clearing snow.
> 
> An updated windchill forecast for MN. To note, we live pretty close to Redwood Falls, so their line will most accurately reflect the area of MN in which we live.
> 
> View attachment 159736
> 
> I'm not sure I'm getting out from under the covers on Wednesday...



We are in line for what's leaving you and our Wednesday forecast isn't good either. But the windchill will only be half of yours at -30 at worst so I prolly shouldn't complain right?!?


----------



## The100road

That’s still river fishin weather isn’t it?


----------



## gman2431

The100road said:


> That’s still river fishin weather isn’t it?



Sure if ya wanna walk on it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> so I prolly shouldn't complain right?!?



My mother, who lives in Bay City, was complaining earlier about what's going to hit Michigan. I told her what we're getting, and that I didn't want to hear any more from her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Do not miss that at all!! Remember one winter in ND, we went 47 days of sub-zero temps. Most of it not just a little below zero either, pretty much all double digits on the minus side, and that was not factoring in wind chill.


----------



## CWS

We are going to get the low temperatures on Wednesday.


----------



## kweinert

Not that cold here, still about 30 degrees.

We do have about 6" of snow though. Still lightly snowing right now.

Took my wife about an hour to drive the 20 miles in to work and there are other main highways that are blocked. Mainly because people can't figure out that snow is slippery and you need to drive slower on it :)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah that's everywhere. First snow is always a good time to stay away from the bigger cities up north. Was stationed at Keesler AFB back in the late 70s, damn near closed the base over 3" of snow. Had 17 wrecks on base in an hour.


----------



## Sprung

Heat wave's a coming! They're talking 38 as a high for Saturday right now. From Wednesday night's forecast low (not including windchill), we'll be looking at a 70 degree swing in temps within 4 days.

Just gotta make it through the next few days first. Son didn't have school today because of the snow yesterday afternoon and overnight, followed by winds today. Because of the cold they've called off school Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm figuring on Thursday being a 2 hour delay, if not cancelled, because of the extreme cold for that morning. We're already getting stir crazy here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

We have 18 degrees now with light snow but they say the temps will be in the negative numbers in the morning.


----------



## ripjack13

It's a blustery 21° over here....


----------



## Sprung

We've already hit our high for the day. Temps are now on a downward spiral. We're at -9F right now and will be down to about -25F 12 hours from now.


----------



## Wildthings

Trying to survive the low of 34° that happen at 09:00 this morning with a high of 49° today. @Tony how are you making it during this artic chill

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Trying to survive the low of 34° that happen at 09:00 this morning with a high of 49° today. @Tony how are you making it during this artic chill



I'm swaddled up like a baby but I'm making it. 42 here now, the sun is out so hopefully it will get better.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

Hoping you guys can pull through down there!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

All I know is I'm ready for it warm up. Tired of fighting this crap! Trying to grow bees to meet pollination contracts and this weather is not only counter productive, but detrimental to our efforts.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431

rocky1 said:


> All I know is I'm ready for it warm up. Tired of fighting this crap! Trying to grow bees to meet pollination contracts and this weather is not only counter productive, but detrimental to our efforts.



Really wondering how our bees are doing out in this weather...


----------



## rocky1

Freezing to death if they aren't wrapped up in hay bales or insulation and plastic.


----------



## gman2431

They are surrounded by foam. What ya think? Closest I could get without busting a trail...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

And wife is home now and said there is a "quilt box" also.


----------



## Sprung

This was a couple hours ago. Yeah... I've been running the heat in the garage for about 6 days now. It's been nice out there - been able to keep it warm, even though the garage isn't insulated. As of a couple hours ago the heat started not being able to keep up. 25,000 BTU natural gas heater in a 13' x 22/5' single car garage attached to the house. Yeah... Tonight I'm doing the last of the work on the hutch build that involves stationary machines - just need to make a few more cuts on the table saw - then my wife is helping me relocate everything into the basement so I can continue working on it tomorrow. No sense trying to keep the garage warm enough to work in if the heat won't keep up. There's a 130 degree difference right now between the temperature inside my garage and the windchill outside. Same for the house vs. outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431

Is there a ceiling in garage matt? Doesnt take much to roll out some insulation in walls and ceiling.... cheaper than heating something noninsulated


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

@Sprung

Matt, I will never, ever, complain in the future about it being cold here in Eastern PA. What you guys are experiencing is ungodly. Very dangerous to wildlife and humans who have to be out. Diesel fuel in cars and trucks is frozen at those temps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

That'll definitely help! Only other thing to worry about Cody is the entrance being plugged with snow; like all things living they do need oxygen, and they will seal all the cracks up with propolis. When the snow piles up over the entrance, the warmer air from inside the hive will cause it to freeze over eventually, sealing the hive off, and they can suffocate. Wouldn't worry too much about that until the deep freeze is over, snow over the entrance will block wind, and they aren't going to warm enough air to melt any snow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

2" of snow last night temps below zero and 30 mph winds with a lot of drifts. I don't want to know what the wind chill is but looking out the window I guess it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Actual temp here this morning is -7 below. I dont even want to know what the windchill is. And then they are predicting highs in the 40s starting Saturday, so three more days of brutal weather and then it'll moderate some.


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Is there a ceiling in garage matt? Doesnt take much to roll out some insulation in walls and ceiling.... cheaper than heating something noninsulated



Ceiling and walls are all covered with plywood. I'd love to blow insulation into the walls and ceiling, but we don't own the house. I'm sure I could get permission to do so and insulate the garage, but I would be paying for it myself. I've run the cost of doing so and it's a bigger investment than I want to put into a house we don't own and don't know how much longer we'll be living in - could be one year, could be ten years, we don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

You know guys my previous post are all in fun....I couldn't imagine enduring those temps y'all are having!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

FranklinWorkshops said:


> @Sprung
> 
> Matt, I will never, ever, complain in the future about it being cold here in Eastern PA. What you guys are experiencing is ungodly. Very dangerous to wildlife and humans who have to be out. Diesel fuel in cars and trucks is frozen at those temps.



And the thing is - these temps aren't really too far off from our normal coldest temps in the winter. -20 happens several times each winter, as does windchills of -45.

But, yeah, it's cold outside here right now, lol. Last night after the boys were in bed I stepped out the front door for 10 seconds and did the whole toss boiling water into the air and watch it instantly freeze thing for my wife and I to see. Going to do it later today for our boys to see - our 6 year old is really big into science experiments right now, so he's going to love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

Make sure to video it for us southern boys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> Make sure to video it for us southern boys



Y'all need to come on up and watch it for yourselves. Better yet, I'll send you outside with the pot of water to toss into the air!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> Y'all need to come on up and watch it for yourselves. Better yet, I'll send you outside with the pot of water to toss into the air!


The water and Barry would freeze instantly - no thanks I'll stay right here and wait on the next hurricane

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> The water and Barry would freeze instantly - no thanks I'll stay right here and wait on the next hurricane



Could you imagine @Tony up here? He'd be wearing so many layers that he'd just be a giant ball and you'd have to roll him around everywhere!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> And the thing is - these temps aren't really too far off from our normal coldest temps in the winter. -20 happens several times each winter, as does windchills of -45.
> 
> But, yeah, it's cold outside here right now, lol. Last night after the boys were in bed I stepped out the front door for 10 seconds and did the whole toss boiling water into the air and watch it instantly freeze thing for my wife and I to see. Going to do it later today for our boys to see - our 6 year old is really big into science experiments right now, so he's going to love it.



Bring them down here in August. We throw ice cubes into the air and watch them turn into steam.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 159907

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Texas is too hot, Michigan is to cold, I'm searching for something in the middle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Texas is too hot, Michigan is to cold, I'm searching for something in the middle.



What are talking about? We dang near froze when you were here!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

If it'll make y'all feel warmer, we're supposed to be up to 80o here by next Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

rocky1 said:


> If it'll make y'all feel warmer, we're supposed to be up to 80o here by next Wednesday!


----------



## rocky1

In the meantime however.... 30 here this morning, 7-10 mph breeze, wind-chill in the mid 20s.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

rocky1 said:


> In the meantime however.... 30 here this morning, 7-10 mph breeze, wind-chill in the mid 20s.


Are the citrus trees okay?


----------



## rocky1

Should be... They're 100+ miles south of us, typically have to get down low 20s for temps here to affect then down there. Blueberries up here are iffy, but they run the sprinklers at night to keep the bloom from freezing. Makes things interesting, we're already extremely wet, then they run the sprinklers 6-8 hours over night, things get REALLY wet!

Spot I was in this morning, there was 5" of water standing where we've set bees last 4-5 years.


----------



## Lou Currier

I’m with the citrus trees and strawberries and we’re still running around in shorts and flip flops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> What are talking about? We dang near froze when you were here!!!!


40s and I'm riding the motorcycle, lol
Heck I've riden in the 30s.


----------



## CWS

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 159907


I hope you never have another hurricane or tornado in Texas, but momma said " if you live in a glass house don't throw stones".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> Texas is too hot, Michigan is to cold, I'm searching for something in the middle.


I here Tahiti is always in the 70's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Think -5 and wind chills around -20 to -30, supposed to be -10 tonight with wind chips as low as -40. All the shelters in the area are full. If I was homeless I sure as heck wouldn't live in Michigan.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, they used to whine on the news about the homeless folks living in Bismarck. I'm sitting there thinking, damn they had all summer to walk South, I'd be on the gulf coast by now!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Think -5 and wind chills around -20 to -30, supposed to be -10 tonight with wind chips as low as -40. All the shelters in the area are full. If I was homeless I sure as heck wouldn't live in Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 159923



Very dangerous outside for the homeless right now. Actually anyone, they have found a couple elderly people already that froze to death in their driveways over here. Very sad. 

Something as simple as power going out or the furnace taking a crap can be very life threatening right now. Lots of people are stepping forward and trying to help with whatever they can from getting the elderly their groceries to just offering a warm place in case something happens.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Cold weather like that is also a precursor to fires from people trying to stay warm and using questionable methods.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> Cold weather like that is also a precursor to fires from people trying to stay warm and using questionable methods.


And CO poisoning

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SubVet10

Long story short it was as low as -20C in Nova Scotia; now back home and it could be 25C or 25F the same day


----------



## woodtickgreg

-10 at 5:30am this morning.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rob3232

Staying home today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

At work, -12...........

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> -10 at 5:30am this morning.


-13 at 6:am this morning. The wind is not very bad today

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I think I’ll wear long pants today


----------



## Mr. Peet

CWS said:


> -13 at 6:am this morning. The wind is not very bad today



Up to 0 degrees. It was -10 at 4am with 40+ winds. Calm now, might even put socks on to go outside and get some more spruce and hemlock to feed the firebox below...but still to cold to enjoy working outside. So I'll work on taxes, figure another 25 hours and I'll have Sept.-Dec. done and call it another year.!.!.?...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> I think I’ll wear long pants today
> 
> View attachment 159957




Hell, that's our forecast high for today up here near Georgia Lou, windchill is at 31o presently.

Truly wish this crap would go on and blow out, just so I don't have to listen to these morons on the news around here squawk about it anymore. Yo-yos down here scream about the weather in North Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Chicago, wherever more than the folks up there do. Up there the weather man be like, "Better break out da long johns in da morning eh, gonna be a bit chilly. Only suppose to reach -45, but it'll get better bout June, then the mosquitoes will start." 

Same news channel down here, someone that died as a result of the storm thawed out and came back to life in the last hour apparently, because an hour ago 9 people had died as a result of this weather, now we're at 8.  And, lo and behold... The 12 cars burning at the airport in New Jersey have GAS in them.  All of them!! 


Uhmmmmm... Yep! Pretty sure they do!! 

I gotta go to work, these morons are driving me crazy!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard

My solution, don't listen to the news.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

@woodtickgreg you get the emergency alert last night also? 

There was some sort of explosion at a transfer plant for natural gas... they want us to turn down the heat and conserve... they are afraid the state could run out...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodtickgreg said:


> Think -5 and wind chills around -20 to -30, supposed to be -10 tonight with wind chips as low as -40. All the shelters in the area are full. If I was homeless I sure as heck wouldn't live in Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 159923


Greg, 
Are "wind chips" that you describe above the same as cow chips? That is a cool cow chip. I have seen wind pick up dry ones and throw them like a frisbee. But the old boys in Texas know more about them, I would think. That is a sport down there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard

you got to go by these guys hey:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Looks like a fun small town festival. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I think I’ll wear long pants today
> 
> View attachment 159957



It's 52 here, wearing pants and a jacket. Honest to God, I don't know how y'all Yankees live in that....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Tony said:


> It's 52 here, wearing pants and a jacket. Honest to God, I don't know how y'all Yankees live in that....



We are preparing for the worse....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's downright chilly today. Had to put on a jacket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's downright chilly today. Had to put on a jacket.
> 
> View attachment 159974



You should connect to that wifi and save data dude.


----------



## Lou Currier

gman2431 said:


> We are preparing for the worse....
> 
> View attachment 159973



Geez if there was a market I could be rich


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> @woodtickgreg you get the emergency alert last night also?
> 
> There was some sort of explosion at a transfer plant for natural gas... they want us to turn down the heat and conserve... they are afraid the state could run out...


Yup I did, was a gas pressurisation station that malfunctioned and caught fire. They had to shut it down and divert the gas flow at a high demand time with the serious cold weather. They asked everyone to turn down their heat to 65 so they wouldn't run out. Was a major fireball!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's downright chilly today. Had to put on a jacket.
> 
> View attachment 159974


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

My thoughts exactly, Eric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Graybeard said:


> you got to go by these guys hey:



Reminded me of me when I turned 12...


----------



## Lou Currier

I found @Tony a toilet seat cover so he can survive the cold snap...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lou Currier said:


> I found @Tony a toilet seat cover so he can survive the cold snap...
> 
> View attachment 159983


Now that is a good idea. Honey, where's my heavy wool socks?


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Stuck in Florids flew into Florida from Jamaica two weeks ago, planning a winter Florids try for one week. Two days later I had eye surgery for a detached retina. Can’t fly. Renting s camper. Staying in a snowbird RV resort near Port Charlotte. Boring! Help!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Ralph Muhs said:


> Stuck in Florids flew into Florida from Jamaica two weeks ago, planning a winter Florids try for one week. Two days later I had eye surgery for a detached retina. Can’t fly. Renting s camper. Staying in a snowbird RV resort near Port Charlotte. Boring! Help!



Welcome to the land of the retired


----------



## Lou Currier

Darn! Got a little toasty in the house and had to turn the AC back on


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

It was 12 here today but 37 tomorrow and 55 Sunday. Summer is coming!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup cold snap broke here too, got into the teens today and it felt warm. Temps are supposed to rise tonight and be in the 30s tomorrow, might see 50 on monday!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Love that groundhog.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

In the 40s today!


----------



## CWS

Going for 50 today and looks like nice spring week ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

We got into the 40's so of course we have dense fog now. During the cold snap, the official lowest temp we hit here at the city facility in town was -39.4

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Smoked some pork ribs today in our 47 deg weather. Feels like summer compared to last week.


----------



## FLQuacker

Balmy wet...had the sea fog off Tampa Bay all day..


----------



## Brink

60* outside, 65* warmer than Saturday. And 5* warmer than my house Saturday morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Brink said:


> 60* outside, 65* warmer than Saturday. And 5* warmer than my house Saturday morning
> 
> View attachment 160265


Great day here as well. All the windows and sliding doors are open and the fresh air is very welcome. Was able to work in my small barn here at the house, and like you, am now enjoying a beer from Victory Brewing, a neighborhood micro-brew. Got to support the local guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Great day here as well. All the windows and sliding doors are open and the fresh air is very welcome. Was able to work in my small barn here at the house, and like you, am now enjoying a beer from Victory Brewing, a neighborhood micro-brew. Got to support the local guys.


 
This is how I support local...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That little warm up was our mid winter thaw, supposed to get an ice storm tonight and tomorrow morning. Then back in the teens for the weekend. But I gotta say that after that sub zero stuff 20s and 30s isn't so bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Woke up to a smattering of snow and about 35 degrees. Just after lunch and the snow is in its final melting. High today of about 51. Chuck


----------



## Herb G.

It's 71*F here right now. I kid you not. Last 2 weeks, it's been below freezing.
The potholes are popping open like popcorn in the microwave.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Nature Man said:


> Woke up to a smattering of snow and about 35 degrees. Just after lunch and the snow is in its final melting. High today of about 51. Chuck


The Weather Channel actually showed the day's forecast for Redding. I was shocked when I saw how bad it was going to be for you guys the next couple of days.


----------



## Sprung

No, I wasn't playing with the phone while driving. My wife took the pic for me while I drove.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The Weather Channel actually showed the day's forecast for Redding. I was shocked when I saw how bad it was going to be for you guys the next couple of days.


We will have a couple of reasonably clear days, then back to rains. We are above normal rainfall for the year so far, and mostly hovering slightly above average daytime temperatures. Could be worse... Chuck


----------



## Wildthings

75° here today with heavy fog most all day long


----------



## FLQuacker

Same here..actually turned the ac on to dry out.


----------



## Wildthings

FLQuacker said:


> Same here..actually turned the ac on to dry out.


exactly what we had to do! It's rough!!


----------



## rocky1

Day started out a little foggy... Got a late start, which was good. Off to blueberry farm in Interlachen, FL, 85 miles SE, to deliver last 40 hives of bees going that way. Wet down there. Mud everywhere! Guy has 3 12 inch wells that are free flowing for the last year and a half. Water bubbling out of the well casing 3 - 4 inches. 

Got those off, turned around, came home, had lunch, dropped fork lift and trailer at the shop, loaded up and went to Argyle, GA, 60 miles N, to check on bees and pick up feed jars. SERIOUSLY WET up there!! Coming into town, there was water standing everywhere. One hired monkey lives 30 miles south of there; asked him if it had rained a bit up there Sunday morning by chance. He thought for a second, and said, "Uhhhh... Yeah it did!" 

Get up to the blueberry field, knowing this was wet already, road in to the field is washed out in about 6 places, water running everywhere. Get into the field and the crew is pumping water out of the holes in the main road in the field. Trying to dry things out and get some fill in the holes, and pack them in this week while it's supposed to be warm and dry for 4 - 5 days. 14 inches of rain up there 2 weeks before Christmas, 5 inches the week before Christmas, everything is full and saturated beyond belief; can't run off, the river is backed up, can't soak in the ground is saturated, so when it rains, it just puddles up and stands there. 

Adding to that problem, when the temperature gets down to about 30 degrees, 26 is critical, anything 28 or below is seriously ugly, they have to run the sprinklers to keep the bloom, or berries once fruit is set, from freezing and falling off. So last week's little Polar vortex gone wild meant the sprinklers ran all night 4 - 5 nights, to keep the bloom from freezing. 

Stopped and talked with the foreman, he says they afraid they're going to start ripping irrigation lines out if they don't do something, holes in the road are getting too deep. Been hoping it would dry up and they could fill them, but that opportunity hasn't presented itself. Told him, yeah it looked like they needed a little rain, things were starting to dry up. He laughed; said, "Yeah... 30% chance of rain Sunday morning, we got 6 inches of rain!!" Place is ungodly wet!! Water standing everywhere. Every row you drive by, and that is a LOT of rows, almost a mile to the back of the field, looks like this. 



 


Pretty sure these gals had water on the ground floor Sunday morning. This is 2 days after the fact, and they're only inch and a half out of the water. They were 50 yards from the water's edge when I set them down. 



 

From there, 60 miles back to the house, then 40 miles after my Granberg mill and back making a total of 370 miles up and down the road today.

Weather was otherwise beautiful today... Mid 70s, mostly sunny, and a light breeze!

Reactions: Great Post 3


----------



## Clay3063

woodtickgreg said:


> Texas is too hot, Michigan is to cold, I'm searching for something in the middle.


How's this for middle ground? At least it feels like 9 degrees and not -9 degrees.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Interesting event yesterday morning. The forecast was for snow in the mountains just 30 miles west of here but nothing of the sort for us. Was actually supposed to be clear and colder but clear. As in no clouds and certainly no snow. We've still got snow on the ground from the week before. Anyway, I stepped outside to see what I could see as soon as it got light enough to see. And there was a fine dusting of snow on everything and the flakes were floating lazily from the overcast sky. So much for the forecast. As the morning wore on it dawned on me that the clouds were gone and had been gone for a couple hours but still the snow fell from the sky. It wasn't snow. It was ice crystals. Looks like snow but different. Which explained all the frosty looking ice on the trees. I've seen freezing fog before, even in Texas. But I've never seen ice fall from the sky with not a cloud in sight. That was different on a completely new level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Three inches so far and still coming down. Jonah is taking a nap day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

6 inches of the white stuff to deal with today- more coming. 17 degrees... snowblower and tractor this morning........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

No white stuff... Ever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

2" snow yesterday, winter storm watch for tonight and tomorrow 3" to 7" depending on where your at. We could see a significant ice storm too, they are calling for snow, sleet, and ice. The commute tomorrow should be so much fun.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

We ended up with about 5 inches so no biggie. Trees are beautiful as it was a heavy and wet snow. Roads are already clear and we have been out and about as normal. Rain tomorrow. Neighbor kids are sledding in our yarn since we have one of the best slopes around here. Brings back great memories.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

We got an inch or two of snow yesterday, just a flurry really but tonight into tomorrow anywhere from 6-12 depending on which model you look at. I was supposed to attend a class tomorrow in Decorah IA but I think I'm going to have to take the snow day makeup for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> 2" snow yesterday, winter storm watch for tonight and tomorrow 3" to 7" depending on where your at. We could see a significant ice storm too, they are calling for snow, sleet, and ice. The commute tomorrow should be so much fun.



Yup things are gonna get interesting... again...! Still people without power over here and it's been almost a week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> We ended up with about 5 inches so no biggie. Trees are beautiful as it was a heavy and wet snow. Roads are already clear and we have been out and about as normal. Rain tomorrow. Neighbor kids are sledding in our yarn since we have one of the best slopes around here. Brings back great memories.



Yet guys in Lancaster said no snow yet, at 2PM today. Wonder were the front's line was?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mr. Peet said:


> Yet guys in Lancaster said no snow yet, at 2PM today. Wonder were the front's line was?


That's odd. It started snowing here around 3am and continued most of the day. Never really heavy but was steady. I see it is snowing in Lancaster now and they have about 3 inches according to the weather service.


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> That's odd. It started snowing here around 3am and continued most of the day. Never really heavy but was steady. I see it is snowing in Lancaster now and they have about 3 inches according to the weather service.



Very odd, I'd say, but have to trust the guy on the other end of the phone. What you have today? It was supposed to start at midnight here but just getting flurries now. 20 degrees, calling for rain at noon. Should be interesting.


----------



## Arn213

It is about 50 degrees right now and going to be in the high 70’s. I am from up north originally and I am still not use to having that kind of temperature in the winter. Feels like early spring weather if I had to compare it where I was in NY. There is the good and the bad due to the temperature ‘swings’- the heat mode on my thermostat would be on as it would be about high 30’s in the morning, then about mid day, it could be in the high 60’s.....so the thermostat would switch to cool mode. Am I complaining, absolutely not. I will though when the hot summer gets here as Charleston get really hot and really humid. You don’t need to move and you are already sweating like a pig!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

We had a bit of freezing rain overnight. Driveway is frozen over so we're staying in this morning. Supposed to change to normal rain by noon. I've noticed around here that there are pockets of strange weather variances. In my village, we are 300 feet above sea level. Delaware is mostly at sea level and they are only a few miles away. We can get totally different weather within a few miles. I remember last year that we had four or five inches of snow but 20 minutes away in Delaware, there was only a little rain. When you throw in the affects from the Chesapeake Bay (only 20 miles away), even more variability is introduced. I sympathize with the weather forecasters with all these natural weather influencers in this area.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Arn213 said:


> It is about 50 degrees right now and going to be in the high 70’s. I am from up north originally and I am still not use to having that kind of temperature in the winter. Feels like early spring weather if I had to compare it where I was in NY. There is the good and the bad due to the temperature ‘swings’- the heat mode on my thermostat would be on as it would be about high 30’s in the morning, then about mid day, it could be in the high 60’s.....so the thermostat would switch to cool mode. Am I complaining, absolutely not. I will though when the hot summer gets here as Charleston get really hot and really humid. You don’t need to move and you are already sweating like a pig!


Your area is nice during the winter but like hades in the summer. I've been there in August and couldn't do anything outside. Savannah was as brutal with heat and humidity as I've ever seen and that includes the tropics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Your area is nice during the winter but like hades in the summer. I've been there in August and couldn't do anything outside. Savannah was as brutal with heat and humidity as I've ever seen and that includes the tropics.



I was conversing with my wife exactly what you said on your first line. Older people who retire tend to move to more comfortable weather where winter usually does not exist temperature wise. Okay, so you retire down south, but how many older people (heat and humidity does not discriminate and young or old usually gravitates to a place where it is cooler) do I see outside enjoying the hot temperature in the summer? You know where they are? They are either inside their screen covered porch or wrap around deck with the fan on having a sip of something cold or most likely inside the house keeping cool. It is just a bear to do any manual labor during the hot summer season- you avoid mid day and either do work early in the morning or very late in the afternoon.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Those old folks are hoping for the best, but acclimating just in case.


----------



## Mike1950

10 inches overnight.... Good Times......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

We only got a few inches of snow last night, but school was still cancelled today as we're forecast for high winds this afternoon. With the fresh snow (as well as the snow we got on Sunday) being light and powdery, we're looking at white out, or at least very near white out, conditions this afternoon.


----------



## Tom Smart

Bit of an icy wonderland here today. Lost a branch off an ash tree that doesn’t have much life left in it. Scraped the house on the way down, but no damage. Less than a mile away, no ice at all.


----------



## Graybeard

We got about a foot of snow on top of ice. Nasty stuff. Leaving a little snow on the driveway for some traction. Spreading a few wood ashes later after the wind dies down. Getting too old for this sh&*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Up to 23 degrees, still sleet here, freezing rain 2 miles down the road. Weather men tell us it is 32 and rain, but micro-climates make much fun for us all. Guess the extra 1,000 feet elevation might help too.


----------



## woodtickgreg

2 inches of snow, then some sleet then freezing rain and ice. Morning commute was fun to say the least. Then temps rose and changed to rain and it got foggy, supposed to get cold tonight so everything is going to freeze up. Everyone will be walking around like penguins on the ice, lol.


----------



## Wildthings

69° and sunshiny today with a little breeze. Awesome weather again tomorrow but a little chillier at 60°

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

81 here today... was within a degree or two of record highs. Partly to mostly cloudy, nice breeze, and the occasional shower, to keep it bearable!! 

Supposed to cool of by morning, somewhere between 38 and 56 for a low, dependent upon which forecaster you believe.


----------



## Clay3063

Supposed to be in the 60s here today and tomorrow but the stinking wind is supposed to blow hard enough to flame the flames of the hot place through Saturday. Sunday front comes in and more snow forecast starting late Sunday evening through early Tuesday morning. Don't know how much they are predicting. But it's going to get cold again. lol.


----------



## Graybeard

The snows done but the wind picked up. Drifting and cold.Woke up to a cold house. Checked the furnace pipes to be sure they weren't covered with snow or had snow plugging them. Finally my wife asked, what's that switch on the side of the furnace that says on/off? Darned if I hadn't turned it off by bumping it when I changed the filters yesterday! Lesson learned until I forget again.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Graybeard said:


> The snows done but the wind picked up. Drifting and cold.Woke up to a cold house. Checked the furnace pipes to be sure they weren't covered with snow or had snow plugging them. Finally my wife asked, what's that switch on the side of the furnace that says on/off? Darned if I hadn't turned it off by bumping it when I changed the filters yesterday! Lesson learned until I forget again.



You are supposed to bump it off to work on in, and bump again afterward to purge the air. Or is it a hot air system? Been meaning to change my furnace oil filter for months. Soon...


----------



## Graybeard

Forced air furnace, propane. Now that my wife knows how to change the filters and what the switch is for she'll watch it like a hawk. Nice having two of us to keep track of things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

brand new 6 lane freeway over Snoqualmie pass-I-90 to Seattle 53 inches in 2 days closed it. so much snow they had to close the ski resort- probably will be calling it a drought year by May - pass's to east of us on i-90 are closed due to avalanche. Half the roads in this side of state were closed early this week. drifting snow buried them. PS- Climate change- I sure as hell hope so and soon......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

This is what's starting up later tonight. We are where the green dot is by the 8-9". Yeah. So over this.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1

Coulda been here today with me, mid-70s, cloudy, attempting to rain, light breeze. Was still soaked with sweat before days end, bees were grumpy, had the jacket and gloves on, bent over working on stuff a foot off the ground all afternoon. Still waiting on the Aleve to kick in and make the back feel something near normal again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clay3063

Just when I thought it was safe to go outside... LOL.


----------



## rocky1

You guys and your snow... Was 82 here yesterday, Thursday afternoon we hit 88!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

our weather has been great all winter well until Feb. and this month it has been bad to worse....14 this AM a dawn- Good times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

rocky1 said:


> You guys and your snow... Was 82 here yesterday, Thursday afternoon we hit 88!



We'll talk again when it's 75 here and 98 there. I'm betting on our groundhog's forecast so spring is just about here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063

FranklinWorkshops said:


> We'll talk again when it's 75 here and 98 there. I'm betting on our groundhog's forecast so spring is just about here.


It's funny you would say that Larry. I was thinking along similar lines. "We'll talk again when it's 80 here and a hundred and fifty million degrees C there with 200% humidity." LOL.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Clay3063 said:


> It's funny you would say that Larry. I was thinking along similar lines. "We'll talk again when it's 80 here and a hundred and fifty million degrees C there with 200% humidity." LOL.


The humidity already there!! The whole shop is wet, walls, floors, tables, everything!!

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Another nice day here, was up to 38 by 11am and been slowly dropping since. Rain started at 6:30, 33 degrees down town and 30 home. They forecasted rising temps this afternoon and tonight, but just the opposite for now. Hope it flips soon, otherwise will be out all night for other flipping events...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> We'll talk again when it's 75 here and 98 there. I'm betting on our groundhog's forecast so spring is just about here.


forget the groundhog- we shot and ate the lyin little bast....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

24 and looks like another 5-6 inches of the white stuff. amazing Feb. we were bragging about winter being a non event until Feb. 7 and Mother nature said "Hold my Beer"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike1950 said:


> forget the groundhog- we shot and ate the lyin little bast....


Out Pennsylvania groundhog Punxsutawney Phil only does the weather forecast for the East Coast. You guys are on your own. I am surprised by how much snow the Northwest is getting. No drought there this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Out Pennsylvania groundhog Punxsutawney Phil only does the weather forecast for the East Coast. You guys are on your own.


Yep for our area we have an armadillo that said "Winter then Summer same as always no spring here"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

But we do get fields of Bluebonnets

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I saw the bluebonnets in Texas only one time and it was amazing. Wish we could grow them here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Out Pennsylvania groundhog Punxsutawney Phil only does the weather forecast for the East Coast. You guys are on your own. I am surprised by how much snow the Northwest is getting. No drought there this year.



winter of 1909/10 was a record- there was an avalanche on stevens pass that took out the train- I think it killed a couple hundred people. you can still see the giant concrete snow shed they built to prevent it from happening again. Now the train goes an almost 8 mile long tunnel finished in 1929. I rode a box car thru it in considerably younger dumber days- man was it smokey... whole nother story. https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/1910-stevens-pass-avalanche-still-deadliest-in-us-history/
In april 1910 it stopped raining and it got dry by august wind picked up and we got the largest fire in modern history. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Fire_of_1910 4700 sq miles. you can still see the results of it. Even though the news likes to show we are in dramatic drastic new times because of climate ch... hold it- wait-no I will not go there- the west always has been will be about water and fire. and nothing we can do will or can change it. we get a wet winter and spring and then it stops wtach out- the grass grows then it gets hot early- high humidity here in summer is 35% low gets into single digits. low teens and single digits means WATCH out it will burn....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> But we do get fields of Bluebonnets
> View attachment 161636
> View attachment 161637
> View attachment 161638


wow I never knew cowboy boots grew on fence posts....


----------



## Wildthings

Only if the right fertilizer is used!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Only if the right fertilizer is used!


Let me guess. Does it begin with "BU" and end with "IT?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Go to Montana- they said it would be fun Daughter is there- she was - 23 without windchill this AM

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

There is roads leading out of there!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That is a great photo, Mike. Glad I'm not there. Snowing here again with expectations of 5-7 inches this evening and tomorrow. I do have daffodils up and trying to show color but the snow will put the stop to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Our high today was 39. C'mon, this is March in South Texas, I should be back in shorts by now!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

A blizzard is building. Started the morning with rain and showers, but storm is here. Hard to get a decent picture of blowing snow.....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## kweinert

I feel your pain. Yes, it's really building up north here as well. Looks like all those folks were right to trust the weather report this time around.

For those of you that are not from around here pretty much all the schools and a lot of government offices closed last night before the weather even looked bad. Yesterday it was 60, today it's a blizzard. Over 1,000 of today's flights were canceled yesterday.

Right now there are very strong winds (prediction is 40 to 50 MPH sustained winds for most of the day) and the snow is blowing sideways.

Here's about 30 seconds out my back door:


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Please keep it out there. It is 54 here today for a change and is expected to be 64 tomorrow. Finally some decent weather is coming.


----------



## Wildthings

@kweinert I just spoke to my brother who lives outside Kremmling and works in Dillon. What he said, I said WOW


----------



## rocky1

I feel your pain, honest I do.

77, partly cloudy, light breeze... Sweating out asses off in the bee yard.


----------



## Gdurfey

@kweinert , not letting up. Wife is a nurse and she tried to get into town this morning but it was to late, she turned back. Will take the write up.......


----------



## Clay3063

Looking at the Radar picture it's snowing. Sure enough I look out the window and there is a whole bunch of that white stuff blowing around similar to the video posted above. Fortunately, it's not as bad here in Southern Colorado as it is just a few miles north. On the other side of that coin, it's just a matter of time. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

With the warm weather and overnight rains, our backyard drift had disappeared. Well, it is back bigger than ever.....sorry for poor picture, but wife won’t clean off sliding door......

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

I just saw on the news, that's some crazy Colorado weather y'all are having....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063

Crazy is the word. Wasn't as bad here in Southern Colorado as it was just to our north and east. But it was bad enough.


----------



## DaveHawk

I don't know about the weather which seems to be turning nice but I am UNDER THE WEATHER. My whole shop of guys are sick. I'd rather see snow and freezing cold then this flu.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

They're calling for us to get up to or about 24" of snow in a storm starting later tomorrow. Winds up to 50mph with it. Some rain mixed in with it and temperatures hovering on both sides of freezing. Yeah, this will be fun... At least, since our snow has almost all melted, we will have a place to put it. If this had been a few weeks ago, not sure where we'd have piled it!

And both of our boys are under the weather - both running fevers, one can't keep anything down, the other has a cough that's deep and loud enough to wake the dead. Yay...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Matt, @Sprung, can you say Bomb Cyclone 2??????? we are in for same thing. Not nearly as much snow, but they used the dreaded "B" word starting tomorrow afternoon and going through Thursday morning. On top of all of this great moisture this winter, we are still under red flag warnings for fire danger due to the wind. Amazing how quickly the surface dries out around here.......


----------



## kweinert

Yep, springtime in Colorado. Near 80 today, blizzard tomorrow night.

It's not so much the snow (only about 4 - 6" here) but the winds that accompany it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Finally have spring here. Beautiful trees and bulbs in full bloom and high temps in the 70s and 60s the next 10 days with occasional rain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Finally have spring here. Beautiful trees and bulbs in full bloom and high temps in the 70s and 60s the next 10 days with occasional rain.



Just drive north 2 hours, grass is starting to turn...lilac buds swelling as are the soft and silver maple buds and flowers. That's it. Great day, 67, then 48 with hail, then rebound to 60, back to 49 now. No snow here till later in the week, but not supposed to stick (but neither was last week's Friday coating).


----------



## Clay3063

I left two days before a snow storm


Sprung said:


> They're calling for us to get up to or about 24" of snow in a storm starting later tomorrow. Winds up to 50mph with it. Some rain mixed in with it and temperatures hovering on both sides of freezing. Yeah, this will be fun... At least, since our snow has almost all melted, we will have a place to put it. If this had been a few weeks ago, not sure where we'd have piled it!
> 
> And both of our boys are under the weather - both running fevers, one can't keep anything down, the other has a cough that's deep and loud enough to wake the dead. Yay...


 to head south to Texas. I came back last night. Looks like we're in for the snow I missed before I left. LOL. And yes, winds of 35-45 with predicted gusts 50-70 mph. Oh joy!


----------



## kweinert

The storm that was supposed to start around noon?

It's already raining here. Just remains to be seen what time it crosses to snow now.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063

kweinert said:


> The storm that was supposed to start around noon?
> 
> It's already raining here. Just remains to be seen what time it crosses to snow now.


LOL. Yep. I have a forecasting rock that does a better job than those weather dudes on tv. Calm. Sunny. Beautiful here.... but give it a minute or three. We've been under a fire weather and wind warning since yesterday. Got here, wind was 10-15. Little windier down in NW New Mexico coming across from Clayton but not bad.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

sitting here at work (don't tell anyone) and wondering what the base will do if this thing really starts moving in around noon. Have to admit, the sky looks ominous, but bright and sunny to the east; nice morning for a blizzard. I live on the dividing line between horrible and nasty; I may see an inch blow by at 50 mph, or I may get a whopping 4 inches blowing by. Its just that visibility thing trying to drive home......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063

Yep. Just got an alert that we are now under a winter weather advisory. 3-5 inches of the white stuff and 60 mph winds. Thinking I may talk to the LOrd about this and see if we can't share some of this love with our fair weather friends down in TX... like San Antonio area. ROFL!

Can ya hear me @Tony ??? I'm talking to the Lord about sharing some love with ya little buddy!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

What a ride that was last night!! Emptied the rain gauge yesterday which had 4 1/2" from the day before. Check out the damage and the gauge this morning and it was full at 5 1/2". Tornadoes sighted about 8 miles away, 1" hail flying and power lost for 3 hours. And we got the better part from what I'm seeing on the news

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## CWS

Thoughts and prayers are with all of our Texas friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

I've been wondering if Tony was able to keep his head above water!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

While Texas got wet stuff we got another 4" or so of the white stuff yesterday. Fortunately most of it is gone today. Maybe this is the last one for the season. At this rate however, I am not holding my breath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Clay, we are getting it tonight. We are on the edge of the snow, but we already have about an inch and a half.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yuter

It rained every day！The weather is still very hot, the whole person can't lift the spirit

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## rocky1

Oh you have no clue how real that is... Had a guy bring us 18 drums of honey Friday. 10 drums first load, 8 on the second. We label them with a piece of duct tape; producer, floral source, year, and weight of the drum. Hand about cooked trying to write on the first batch of drums, but he'd been in the office chatting for 20 minutes before we unloaded. Second load came in, I got on the truck and started soon as he stopped. First drum was not bad, by the 4th drum things were hot again, and by number 6 we were back to so damned hot you couldn't lay your hand on the drum. Could not believe how fast it heated up.


----------



## Herb G.

It's been so hot here for the last few days, people are taking back stuff they haven't stolen yet.

We're just starting a 2 week long heat wave. So far it's been averaging 95*+ every day.
Headed to over 100*F tomorrow.


----------



## Gdurfey

Just missed the 2 inch hail, thankfully, but a few more storms in the area before they push on east towards the plains.


----------



## rocky1

Going on 7 inches of rain here in last 3 days. All has come in torrential down pours, lots of lightning, high winds. Been an interesting 3 days! We do need it, not complaining a bit, and it is calming the ungodly hot temperatures a little. Saw a long range forecast suggesting tropical storm development in the Gulf next week; if it does what they were suggesting, we might catch up on ALL of the rainfall we're short (_and then some_) by week's end! Models are showing it parking off the coast about where Michael came in last year, moving ashore NW verrrrrrrrryyyyyyy slllllooooowwwwwwlllyyy! As in 5 - 6 days to move 200 miles. Got to get the grass mowed this week, ALL of it!!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Nature Man

Meanwhile, in Northern California we are experiencing modest temperatures with mostly clear skies. Currently 70 going to 98 today. And it's a dry heat. Hard to complain! Chuck


----------



## CWS

We have been 89 degrees or over for all but one day the last week, but my plan to keep cool is working. When it gets above 80 I go to the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Today was a 4 shirt day and 3 changes south side to rid the wet accumulation in the mild 88-90 degree temps topped with 80+ % humidity. Had the wife help cut and split wood between the drops of cool from the sky. Got 1.5 cords done along with the lawn. A long day for us...down to 71 degrees with light rain. We're in for the night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

3.87 inches of rain in 90 mins. here today. No wonder the roads are all flooded.

Edit: Update... 4.89 inches of rain in 2 hours.


Talk about crazy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

@rocky1 This system that's over Georgia that's going to sneak out in the gulf and head west WELL CRAP!!!! Kinda reminds me of Alecia in 1983! That would suck!


----------



## rocky1

Closer it gets, the further south they have it changing direction, and the more westward it veers. About have us out of the picture for the rainfall I was hoping to get already, keeps shifting we may not get any of what was already forecast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

It’s warm. Been sunny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's been real sunny, and warm here too....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

Dodged the bullet, or rather, it juked eastward & dodged us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Impact in about 5 to 10 minutes.......tornado warning thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Gdurfey

It’s here.....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well that sucks! Batten down the hatches and stay safe!


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, it’s over...all safe and sound. Quick moving, stopped swirling, and now a nice evening. You just never know next to these mountains

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Humidity finally broke here, Betty and I just went and did the ride on Jefferson ave, same one you see with the kid at the end of grand torino. Was a nice night for a motorcycle ride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

Well, my wife's deck garden is history. It's been a losing battle here for the last 2 months. I help her lug out 20 gals of water every day, but her plants just burned up anyway. Heck, we got about 10 qts. of cherry tomatoes before they gave up the ghost.
The butterflies were happy for a week or two. It's a lost cause now though.
Just too hot & dry lately.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Well, my wife's deck garden is history. It's been a losing battle here for the last 2 months. I help her lug out 20 gals of water every day, but her plants just burned up anyway. Heck, we got about 10 qts. of cherry tomatoes before they gave up the ghost.
> The butterflies were happy for a week or two. It's a lost cause now though.
> Just too hot & dry lately.



Being a master gardener, it is hard to comment when your location is USA. Had it been more specific, I would likely had been able to offer some help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

So tired of this rain...everything is flooded and I can’t get anything done

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Being a master gardener, it is hard to comment when your location is USA. Had it been more specific, I would likely had been able to offer some help.



While it is not mandatory, it is curtious to have at least the state you live listed as your location. This way if you buy or sell here, people have a clue as to how much shipping may cost.

**-edited-**
Kevin told me that he wanted me to look for discrepancies like that so that it says their actual location.


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> So tired of this rain...everything is flooded and I can’t get anything done
> 
> View attachment 170106



Well send it back up here! I was kind of enjoying that afternoon cool down week before last, last week sucked! Just stayed hot all night long. Get up in the morning and it's 80 - 85 degrees out, at 8 am.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

rocky1 said:


> Well send it back up here! I was kind of enjoying that afternoon cool down week before last, last week sucked! Just stayed hot all night long. Get up in the morning and it's 80 - 85 degrees out, at 8 am.


 Hey Rocky, how about 85 degrees at 5 am with a lot of humidity? Yesterday it rained pretty much all afternoon. 3 inches in one location, and across the street, a couple drops.
BYW, yesterday a 4 pm it was 71 degrees and at 5 am this morning, it was 78. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, we had one of those the other night, it was still 87o a little after midnight, and was 83o at 6:30 the next morning.


----------



## Gdurfey

@Nubsnstubs , Jerry,we have been enjoying the monsoon moisture up here. So far no solid rain yet.....


----------



## Mr. Peet

Was 48 degrees yesterday morning, was lovin it for sure. Went 2 days without AC....ya, 3 weeks till frost and I'll be complaining about the cool temps...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

That just almost sucks man!! It'll be December before it cools off down here! 

Mid-90s here again today! Attempted to saw up a little bit of my maple. Got one piece of it turned into bowl blanks and gave up. I was melting, saw was giving me grief, thought it was running hot, but it turned out to be gooey Maple sawdust around the clutch binding things up. Went in the shop to work in front of the fan. Wasn't any better. Wound up with 3 smaller blanks as a result of cracks where I sawed it off. Managed one larger blank that I rough turned. Almost 11 1/2" in diameter now, likely finish out a hair over 11", and 5 1/2" high.











Pictures really suck, and I'm not going back to the shop for more. It isn't showing much grain yet. But, it has some really nice figure in the bottom, going to be a sharp bowl when I get the grain to pop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

It's been a reasonably mild Summer here. Today was about 90. Over the weekend we had the brightest and loudest thunderstorm roll through that I've ever heard! Rained a bit, which we can always use. Summer may set record for mildest on record. Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65

Send some of that moisture up here. We've had less than a half inch since the fourth of July. I'm getting tired of dragging hoses around to keep the garden alive. Lawn has been brown for a month, but not complaining about that! Had record rains and flooding in May and June, and nothing since.


----------



## rocky1

Need it up here, badly! 

I just wish the weather morons would stop. Local station's weather morons can't agree on a weather model, EVER, so every time you watch the weather you get a different forecast out of the yo-yos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 you wish may come true today


----------



## rocky1

Well, depending upon which weather moron you choose to believe, somewhere between .75" and 4.75" over next two days. According to one or the other of them, it was supposed to rain here every day this week, and hasn't done it yet. 

Gonna be in your world today anyhow, Orlando bound in a little bit. Aunt's 80th. birthday party. Birthday was last month, but everyone had something going on until this weekend. Have my fingers crossed that it's been raining long enough over I-75 that traffic will be moving, and sane.


----------



## Lou Currier

Good luck with that traffic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Only way for sure to know what the weather is to look out the window.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Cloudy lookin out this morning... Was cloudy looking out all day yesterday however, and never got any rain out of it. Did cool things down about 10 degrees which was welcomed relief!


----------



## CWS

Going to rain today.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

rocky1 said:


> Need it up here, badly!
> 
> I just wish the weather morons would stop. Local station's weather morons can't agree on a weather model, EVER, so every time you watch the weather you get a different forecast out of the yo-yos.



These are the same folks who can predict with scary accuracy that human caused climate change will increase the world's temperature by 2 degrees in the next 100 years. 
Give me a break. Scam artists or worse.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

CWS said:


> Going to rain today.


Here as well. Hot, humid and showers this afternoon. Typical August day in PA. Everything is green, however, which is unusual this late in the summer. Still having to mow the yard once a week.


----------



## T. Ben

Nice and sunny,going to get warm this afternoon. Good day to get the car fixed.


----------



## rocky1

Not a good omen... Less than a mile on 75 and there's a wreck!

Fortunately however, that was the only one. Okahumpka service plaza on turnpike now, traffic is zipping along pretty good. Usual stupidity, I'm forced to wear a seat belt in the car and biker dude is tooling down the interstate in rain 85 mph on his Harley with no helmet. Little blonde haired dingbat on my back bumper at 85, I moved to middle lane, she followed me, moved to right lane, she followed me there too. Slowed down to 75 she finally went around. Wonder how some of them breathe without assistance, let alone drive.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

That’s a problem we don’t have up north!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

FranklinWorkshops said:


> These are the same folks who can predict with scary accuracy that human caused climate change will increase the world's temperature by 2 degrees in the next 100 years.
> Give me a break. Scam artists or worse.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...rst-glacier-lost-to-climate-change/ar-AAFX302

The last 3-4 paragraphs state what I believe. You can't stop it, and life just goes on. 

Several years ago, I saw this travel program where the host was sitting in this beautiful valley in Switzerland have a drink with the owner of the land. The host commented, "This is so gorgeous". The land owner said, "Yep, it sure is. Just think, 10,000 years ago, this exact spot was under a 1 mile thick ice sheet." Seconds later, the next scene showed the show host at the river end of the glacier that produced that "so gorgeous" valley whining that global warming is melting the glacier and we have to stop it. I thought that was ironic that melted ice exposed this beautiful valley, but he didn't see the potential for more beautiful valleys that lay under the ice waiting to be exposed. 

This spring was one of the wettest that I recall. Now, we have clouds every day, 1005-9 degrees, high humidity at 40% is constant, and when it does rain, at least at my place, a few drops, or less than 1/8", where one side of Tucson will get a couple inches in a half hour. Next rain, it's on another side of Tucson, and I'm still getting just a few drops....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Nubsnstubs said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...rst-glacier-lost-to-climate-change/ar-AAFX302
> 
> The last 3-4 paragraphs state what I believe. You can't stop it, and life just goes on.
> 
> Several years ago, I saw this travel program where the host was sitting in this beautiful valley in Switzerland have a drink with the owner of the land. The host commented, "This is so gorgeous". The land owner said, "Yep, it sure is. Just think, 10,000 years ago, this exact spot was under a 1 mile thick ice sheet."



So the key question that climate scientists must answer to have any creditability is this: What caused the mile thick ice to melt 10,000 years ago? It certainly was not humans burning fossil fuels and driving cars. And if it happened without humans affecting it 10,000 years ago, could those same factors be causing the warming conditions now? None of the climate alarmists can honestly answer that question because the answer is obviously, "Yes, those same factors could be happening today and humans have little effect on it."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

If humans can supposedly impact weather globally, why can't the morons make it rain over California, or Washington, or Wyoming, or wherever. to put wildfires out? Why can't my local weather yo-yos agree on what the weather is going to do at noon when they give the forecast 30 minutes apart in the morning, but they'll both try to sell you on the global warming agenda 30 years down the road to drive the station's liberal cause. 

Last year's horrendous hurricanes were all blamed on global warming. This year's near absolute lack of tropical development in the Atlantic, is all global warming's fault. 

HELLO... 

The pushing of this weather change crap all started back in the 70's, we were going to see the next ice age by the turn of the century. Then along came Al Gore in the 80s who decided to capitalize on that misguided suggestion of change in the weather, and it was called Global Cooling, except NASA proved the planet didn't cool, it actually warmed up and screwed Gore's weather forecast over, so Gore was placed in charge of NASA under the Clinton Administration, and they decided to call it global warming, and not only did that insult every one with even half a brain, as soon as they did NASA proved that it cooled off for a year on one end of the planet, while it warmed on the other, so they called it "Climate Change" instead, because that embraces all facets of weather, and those with a brain can't tell them they are stupid because they are right no matter what it does that way, weather has changed. 

The problem is not with the morons perpetuating the scam, the problem lies with the people that lack enough common sense, to realize that the climate change scare has absolutely no basis in reality. Climate has changed for eternity; long before man existed on the planet. And, it will continue to change, long after man's eventual extinction, whether he nuke's the planet to cause such or not. The global climate change scare is a scam pushed by the UN to force wealthy countries to redistribute their wealth to 3rd world shitholes; and a number of politicians are getting rich riding the shirt tales of said scam.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## rocky1

T. Ben said:


> That’s a problem we don’t have up north!!



Pretty tasty problem battered and fried, and that one is about the right size!



Survived the trip... Traffic was a little stupid in Orlando in-bound, toll booths are always stupid there. Told the old man we should have grabbed the Sunpass out of the truck. Didn't think about it until we were almost there.

Should have grabbed my GPS too... No way to set my phone up where I could use it, and Google map the address. No phone charger in the car either. Tried to activate the OnStar GPS, but they wanted $10/month extra for that, and the old man said, "Your mother and I don't know how to use the damn thing no how, so I'm not paying extra for it."  Gal at OnStar got a good laugh at that; said, "If that's the case, they obviously aren't using the data plan they're paying for either, how about we take that off their plan too."  So I had little sister in the back of the car playing GPS with her phone, and my wife in the middle of the car relaying directions. Was actually kinda comical at times!!

Had a great time at the Cousin's place, hadn't seen him in 25 years or so. Best we could figure his oldest was 2 - 3 years old when we last saw each other, he's now married and has a child of his own. Met the rest of the family... Second son, daughter, daughter-in-law, grandson who's now a year old. Had been several years since I'd seen the Aunt. She lives in Merritt Island, cousin's boys are both in Jacksonville now, cousin, wife, and daughter live in Orlando. He's been working in Texas for the last 6 - 7 years, so he's been gone a great deal. Haven't been able to get together with everyone, so it was a blast.

Was a fun time! Ate too much, kids took the party barge out and we rode around the Lake Conway chain of lakes for several hours, little overcast, but a nice day on the boat otherwise. (_Used to have bee yards on orange groves thereabouts, one right around the corner from the cousin's house, like maybe half a block away, turned around at the boat ramp where we put in, 5 houses down the street, back in the day, it was the only place stable enough to turn the truck around. It's now developed for miles in every direction, not an orange tree in sight anywhere._) Ate to much again, visited a while longer, and Dad decided he and mom were likely going to turn into pumpkins before I got them home, when he realized it was 8:30pm, and we were nearly 3 hours from the house.

Repeat of the trip down, get to the 528 on ramp, and there's wreck on the on-ramp, after much redirection and riding around parts of Orlando it had been 11 - 12 years since I'd seen, without realizing I was that close to the cousin's house at the time, we got back on the Turnpike. Traffic was pretty light, all the way home, usual stupidity again however, passed 2 cars got half mile ahead of them with cruise set, 10 miles down the road they passed us again, slow back down 200 yards ahead of me, I passed them again stepped it down a little, get over half mile ahead of them again, 10 - 15 miles later they pass me again, pull in a car length in front of me this time and slow down rather drastically, immediately after pulling in front of me, just as the cruise downshifted to climb the large hill in front of us. Damn near smoked him, before I could get my foot on the brake!! Got everyone in back a tad excited!! Made sure they were far enough back there to not bother me anymore after that one, lost them at Gainesville so I assume they were college age morons.

It's 11 pm, in and out of light rain, 40 miles from home, I'm down to 1/8th of a tank of gas, get off to fill up, and my father is fussing, saying "it's got a good fuel gauge, the needle will go way on down there, we got enough to make it home." So I politely explained, "I know we'll have enough to make it home after I fill up; I ain't playing the sitting side the damn interstate waiting on 5 gallons of gas to be delivered routine this time of night Old Man!!" 


Lou is right however, it's seriously WET down there folks!!

And, we actually got a pretty decent shower here this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

FranklinWorkshops said:


> So the key question that climate scientists must answer to have any creditability is this: What caused the mile thick ice to melt 10,000 years ago? It certainly was not humans burning fossil fuels and driving cars. And if it happened without humans affecting it 10,000 years ago, could those same factors be causing the warming conditions now? None of the climate alarmists can honestly answer that question because the answer is obviously, "Yes, those same factors could be happening today and humans have little effect on it."




Climate scientist will never answer that question honestly as long as the government is giving them grants to study the problem!

Climate alarmists will without fail throw NASA data out there and suggest it is absolute, there is no denying it, unfortunately given the corruption being discovered in our government over recent years, and the fact that NASA was placed under Gore's charge during the Clinton Administration, it is reasonable to assume that NASA data is likewise unreliable and to an extent serving the global alarmists' cause.

John Coleman CEO and Founder of the Weather Channel on the topic...

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## T. Ben

(Pretty tasty problem battered and fried, and that one is about the right size! )
I agree with the tasty part,ive had gator nuggets at the state fair.I’ll take your word on the size.


----------



## woodman6415

You shouldn’t leave tools outside in this mild Texas heatwave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## William Tanner

Gator nuggets! I love gator nuggets. Hard to come by out here in Washington state. I like them at the Sand Dollar in Jacksonville.


----------



## rocky1

T. Ben said:


> (Pretty tasty problem battered and fried, and that one is about the right size! )
> I agree with the tasty part,ive had gator nuggets at the state fair.I’ll take your word on the size.



Well first, they're all a pain in the ass to skin. Being reptiles they don't quit wiggling and squirming for A WHILE after they're dead. (_No B_S_, I have seen gator meat cut in chunks, in the bowl, being washed to go in freezer bags, completely processed, and it still be twitching._) And, the hide is a tad tough all over, making it kinda aggravatin to skin out, compounded by the critter still trying to beat you with its tail hours after it's dead. (_No you don't see that on the gator hunting shows, it's edited out because the bunny huggers would think they were wounded and flopping around in the boat for hours._) Air hose trick does at times work, but not always. From what I've heard, it works best if you put them in the walk cooler overnight, and they quit wiggling.

Being a PITA to skin however, you want something that's gonna reward you with enough meat to make it worth the effort, which means more than 5 ft. And, over 8 ft. they tend to get a little tough, and strong flavored in spots. So 5 1/2 to 8 feet are your best eaters.

And, much like fish... Wild are typically much tastier than farm raised. 

Bayou Bar and Grill lost in the country outside Jackson, MO used to have the best I had ever eaten. It's still right up there on the top of the chart. And, their dipping sauce is to die for!! Just the right amount of horseradish and hot sauce; killer recipe!! BUT, there is a new Florida Cracker Kitchen outside Keystone Heights, FL that has them beat. OUT OF THIS WORLD GOOD!!! I have never in my life tasted gator as good as that batch was. Did have to add some hot sauce to their dipping sauce to suit my tastes, but the gator was tender, tasty, and done to perfection, with a light breading that contained just the right amount of seasoning. Oh my, was it good!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> kinda aggravatin to skin out,


Skinning's the easy part. You oughta try fleshing them to do a lifesize.. downright ridiculous  But they sure are tasty!!

It must be a diet of coon that makes them tasty!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's friggin AWESOME!!!!! Nice work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's friggin AWESOME!!!!! Nice work


----------



## rocky1

Wildthings said:


> Skinning's the easy part. You oughta try fleshing them to do a lifesize.. downright ridiculous But they sure are tasty!!
> 
> It must be a diet of coon that makes them tasty!!



Local interstate tourist trap had one in captivity that was right at 14 ft., had him in an outdoor enclosure, and one winter we had a serious cold spell, and their gator froze to death! Kinda hard to replace a 14 ft. gator, so rather than take down all their signs along the highway, they decided to have him stuffed. Local taxidermist said that was without a doubt the worst job he had ever taken in his entire life! 

Yeah, they probably are more difficult to flesh out, you have to make all your incisions on the bottom, whereas if you're eating them you can open them up on top, and peel the sides down. Much easier that way!!

While "Gator Tail" is typically cited on the menu, all parts of the gator are edible, although it's iffy as to whether there is enough there to warrant the effort to skin the legs out. Back of the jaws, and along the neck, there is some pretty decent chunks of meat as well. Especially on those up there in the 8 ft. range.


----------



## Lou Currier

Headed south for some better weather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Broke a record yesterday, almost 100 degrees.

I know you folks in Texas with the melted tools don't think of it as all that warm, but at our altitude we get a lot of sun with our heat :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hot and humid here through Wednesday. Thursday a cold front will move in for us northern folk and be pleasant in the 70s with much lower humidity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Must be a cold front. Temps dropped from in the 100's for last 2 weeks to the 90's this week. Brrrr, I better crank up my shop heater.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> If humans can supposedly impact weather globally, why can't the morons make it rain over California, or Washington, or Wyoming, or wherever. to put wildfires out? Why can't my local weather yo-yos agree on what the weather is going to do at noon when they give the forecast 30 minutes apart in the morning, but they'll both try to sell you on the global warming agenda 30 years down the road to drive the station's liberal cause.
> 
> Last year's horrendous hurricanes were all blamed on global warming. This year's near absolute lack of tropical development in the Atlantic, is all global warming's fault.
> 
> HELLO...
> 
> The pushing of this weather change crap all started back in the 70's, we were going to see the next ice age by the turn of the century. Then along came Al Gore in the 80s who decided to capitalize on that misguided suggestion of change in the weather, and it was called Global Cooling, except NASA proved the planet didn't cool, it actually warmed up and screwed Gore's weather forecast over, so Gore was placed in charge of NASA under the Clinton Administration, and they decided to call it global warming, and not only did that insult every one with even half a brain, as soon as they did NASA proved that it cooled off for a year on one end of the planet, while it warmed on the other, so they called it "Climate Change" instead, because that embraces all facets of weather, and those with a brain can't tell them they are stupid because they are right no matter what it does that way, weather has changed.
> 
> The problem is not with the morons perpetuating the scam, the problem lies with the people that lack enough common sense, to realize that the climate change scare has absolutely no basis in reality. Climate has changed for eternity; long before man existed on the planet. And, it will continue to change, long after man's eventual extinction, whether he nuke's the planet to cause such or not. The global climate change scare is a scam pushed by the UN to force wealthy countries to redistribute their wealth to 3rd world shitholes; and a number of politicians are getting rich riding the shirt tales of said scam.


Such a way with words. I agree 100%. Best one is it will not be raining as it is pouring. Great cash cow....


----------



## Mike1950

82, brutal 34 % humidity. What is not to like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Walked in to reset a camera on a bear bait today. 91 degrees and 40% humidity. Freakin brutal to me. I HATE HOT WEATHER! I'm ready for some highs of 40-45 maybe 50.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

kweinert said:


> Broke a record yesterday, almost 100 degrees.
> 
> I know you folks in Texas with the melted tools don't think of it as all that warm, but at our altitude we get a lot of sun with our heat :)



Kid had 100 in Gilcrest, outside of Greeley, CO today.

Was 85-87 degrees here with 80 % humidity. Went through a lot of drinking water, or should I say a lot went through me...


----------



## Wildthings

This morning 93° and 85% humidity - brutal


----------



## vegas urban lumber

texans got it made this winter, at least by the farmers almanac predictions

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben

Parade of snowstorms got minnesota,I can’t get that lucky.


----------



## rocky1

Well as of noon, storm track and forecast has changed again. Now pointing to landfall middle of the state down there in Joe and Les' neck of the woods, then turn North up the middle of the state my direction. Predicting category 3 with winds in excess of 115 mph at this point.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Well, it means another tropical storm is swirling out there in the ocean, supposed to be affecting our weather up here tomorrow with a shower or two maybe, before turning and heading for Bermuda. But, it's still 90 degrees outside!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

If it will make you feel any better Rocky, today it's only 93 with a big chance of rain sometime today. My indicator of season change is the first morning in September with a lot of wind, means the temperatures are a changin. Today is that day. That storm in the Atlantic has reached us before you folks in Florida. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nature Man

Mildest Summer on record here this year, I swear. 88 today, but low 70s and rain tomorrow. Guess Fall is a comin'. Chuck


----------



## Wildthings

Well Monday Morning I watered the yard! Then Ilmeda came by and wont leave. Since Monday am I've had 11" of rain but really have missed the bulk of it. Overnight Beaumont area reports 17.25" in 6 hours with a total of 24"


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ouch that hurts!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nature Man said:


> Mildest Summer on record here this year, I swear. 88 today, but low 70s and rain tomorrow. Guess Fall is a comin'. Chuck



Yes, fall is coming. Frosty in spots today. No hard frost yet. Garden plants are giving up on their own. Another late frost year. Peepers were right again.

@Wildthings that is a bit + a bit + more to much rain. I guess be thankful it is not snow...


----------



## Lou Currier

I found something for @Tony to wear when the temps in  dip a little.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I found something for @Tony to wear when the temps in  dip a little.
> 
> View attachment 172309



Well.......


You're not wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Does it come in pink to match his car seat?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, I don't know... Had a week of mid-80s and it was like a whole different world. Now back up mid to high 90s. Haven't had a tenth of an inch of rain all month at the house. Last feeble attempt was hurricane Dorian. And that barely wet the sidewalk. 

Supposed to cool off next week again. Thank God!! About tired of this winging wet 3 - 4 times a day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS

Last week we had 70's in the daytime and low 50's at night. Next week it is back in the 90's for S.E.O.


----------



## trc65

Three inches of rain in the last 24 hrs, six inches in the last week. People trying to combine some corn are now going to have to wait another week or two.


----------



## Gdurfey

Smacked hard; welcome to fall. 60+ temperature change in 24 hours, record lows, ice event on the highways; .........and golf on Saturday. Love springtime in the Rockies. Ooooopppppssss, I mean autumn in the Rockies!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Smacked hard; welcome to fall. 60+ temperature change in 24 hours, record lows, ice event on the highways; .........and golf on Saturday. Love springtime in the Rockies. Ooooopppppssss, I mean autumn in the Rockies!!!


So, fell at least 55+ according to MSNBC. What was the temp about sunset?? An uncle lives in Littleton. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Sprung

Windy, with a little bit of snow, and temps down in the 30's. Going to dip a little below freezing overnight.

Monday through Wednesday were 70, sunny, and breezy - just perfect. And now this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> So, fell at least 55+ according to MSNBC. What was the temp about sunset?? An uncle lives in Littleton. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Not sure about in the Denver area, but high of 79-80 and still a good 70 something about 7. Then it hit......it was into Denver area a few hours before us.


----------



## T. Ben

Yesterday was beautiful,got out for half a day of bird hunting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Herb G.

We got rain here today. 1.25" of it. First rain in 3 months.
Everything is already dead & crispy though.


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Down in Venice, FL this weekend. Tornado warning on the cell phone woke us up at 3:15am. It just expired at 4am. @rocky1 better break out the hip waders, looks like Nestor will bring you that rain you missed with the last hurricane running up the coast.


----------



## Lou Currier

This was at a friends house in Lakeland, FL. We were supposed to have a gathering there today to do some turning but the gathering turned out to be for tornado cleanup and not for turning.





No one was hurt but there was a lot of property damage.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ouch. Glad no one was hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Tom Smart said:


> Down in Venice, FL this weekend. Tornado warning on the cell phone woke us up at 3:15am. It just expired at 4am. @rocky1 better break out the hip waders, looks like Nestor will bring you that rain you missed with the last hurricane running up the coast.




Nope... Was honestly hoping to get a bunch, wound up with 3/4". 

Had a little squall go through some time yesterday afternoon. Had to run into Lowes and pick up LED bulbs for my mother. (_Cut costs, save trips down there changing bulbs, since both of them are too old to climb up on anything and change a light bulb anymore._) Came home and the garbage can under the car port was scattered across the yard, lid was 30 ft. away, doors on the shop and the shed were wide open. 

Otherwise pretty uneventful, didn't live up to anything the weather yo-yos were screaming. Most of the rain came Friday night, few little minor showers yesterday, had another 5 minute soaker last night to finish it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

rocky1 said:


> Nope... Was honestly hoping to get a bunch, wound up with 3/4".
> 
> Had a little squall go through some time yesterday afternoon. Had to run into Lowes and pick up LED bulbs for my mother. (_Cut costs, save trips down there changing bulbs, since both of them are too old to climb up on anything and change a light bulb anymore._) Came home and the garbage can under the car port was scattered across the yard, lid was 30 ft. away, doors on the shop and the shed were wide open.
> 
> Otherwise pretty uneventful, didn't live up to anything the weather yo-yos were screaming. Most of the rain came Friday night, few little minor showers yesterday, had another 5 minute soaker last night to finish it up.


We had about 5 inches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

I could have used that easily, but was advantageous it didn't happen. Been trying to get my stump grinding guy out to grind some stumps that were in my way, and he was saying another 10 - 12 days, told him I really need these stumps gone dude. So he volunteered to come out today if it didn't get too wet. Last time he was out he ground a hundred stumps in a day, they were couple years cut, slash pine, but some of them 28" diameter.

Today I waited and I waited, he finally wheeled in about 4, I'd told him there were at least 40 stumps.

He's stepped up his game, bought a bigger stump grinder. Old one was 35 hp Rayco, this one is a 76 hp Rayco, stumps we did find that were fat wood slowed it down if he was set too deep when he started across, but he was grinding 6" deep, so if the stump was sticking up 3 - 4" he was taking out a pretty good chunk of fat wood to bog it down. Had a few that were hard as a rock 10" or more of solid fat wood across, above ground. Below ground they branch out in the root section. 2 - 3 minutes they were a pile of dirt and wood chips. Most of them, it took longer to back up to them than it did to grind them. Took out 47 stumps, on roughly an acre and a half of ground, in 2 1/2 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063

This isn't the first snow of the year. We had snow a few days ago. It didn't last long then. I suspect this may last a few hours longer. 12" and counting. Supposed to taper off and quit around noon but not before dropping another 2-8 inches per the forecast.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good to see ya on Clay. Take care, be safe and hope all the people you help make it through okay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Clay3063 said:


> This isn't the first snow of the year. We had snow a few days ago. It didn't last long then. I suspect this may last a few hours longer. 12" and counting. Supposed to taper off and quit around noon but not before dropping another 2-8 inches per the forecast. View attachment 173319 View attachment 173320 View attachment 173321


That’s just mean,teasing a guy like that!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard

First snow of the year here. Good tracking snow, good to see what critters are around. The rut is going strong, fun time.


----------



## kweinert

We had about 4" of snow Sunday -> Monday, it's just started again and it's supposed to last for the next 24 hours for another 6 to 8". And the highs will be well below freezing until Thursday at the earliest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

kweinert said:


> We had about 4" of snow Sunday -> Monday, it's just started again and it's supposed to last for the next 24 hours for another 6 to 8". And the highs will be well below freezing until Thursday at the earliest.



As Ken said, we had about the same through noon yesterday and he is sending his leftovers down to us. Supposed to be a messy commute home this evening and a real mess in the morning. We had a nice fall this year but this is a brutal cold snap to end October!!! Once again, Colorado kids need Halloween costumes to fit over winter coats!!!


----------



## kweinert

Yeah, forgot to mention that our normal highs this time of year are around 60 degrees so we're >40 degrees below normal right now. Supposed to hit 0 overnight either Wednesday or Thursday. Our record low in October is -2 so we won't break that - but once it gets that low who's paying attention to a degree or 2?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

The temp has dropped like a rock around here lately.
It's time to dig out the winter gear, I already got my favorite flannel shirts ready to go.
Won't be long until the long johns get taken out too.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Beautiful sunny day, high was about 44, slight breeze. We did 3/4ths of a cord of soft maple firewood. My saw ran really well. Had the carb mix adjusted a touch last week. Really pleased with the results. Working on the 416-8 Wheel Horse. Gas spring for clutch has given the ghost. Did some reading and most recommend removing it or simply adding the clutch spring used on the older models. Going to order the spring and add it.

The gas shock is $110 from Toro, $33 from Napa...spring $12 shipped.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Opening day of muzzleloader season here. Just got home after leaving at 6 am. Running all day. And just got a call, we (the tracking team) may have to go back out. 5 lost hikers. Plus its 3 hours from here.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## T. Ben

Today was in the 30’s a good day to go out looking for a newer car.


----------



## Lou Currier

Today was hot and sunny again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Supposed to be in the upper 40’s today,should be a good day for bird hunting. Although any day bird hunting is a good day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson

Weather treated us bad today, been raining for a couple of days, which is great, but today a cold front moved in and we had a hail storm, pretty intense, the wife was at a school when it hit and her brand new (less than 6 months old) car got dinged up from the hail. probably my pickup too, although I havent checked it out yet, but its old, and it will just make it look cooler, wont put a claim in on it unless there is money to be made on the deal. but the new car, Honda CRV, we have already contacted the insurance company on. Pic of some of the hail, taken through the porch screen, too painful to go out in it for a pic.... a little bigger than marble size here at the house, wife said it was golfball size where she was a couple of miles away...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Big enough to damage your vehicles may also be big enough to damage the house siding or roof.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> Weather treated us bad today, been raining for a couple of days, which is great, but today a cold front moved in and we had a hail storm, pretty intense, the wife was at a school when it hit and her brand new (less than 6 months old) car got dinged up from the hail. probably my pickup too, although I havent checked it out yet, but its old, and it will just make it look cooler, wont put a claim in on it unless there is money to be made on the deal. but the new car, Honda CRV, we have already contacted the insurance company on. Pic of some of the hail, taken through the porch screen, too painful to go out in it for a pic.... a little bigger than marble size here at the house, wife said it was golfball size where she was a couple of miles away...
> View attachment 174386



To bad you didn't have a few tarps out to collect the hail and use to crank some ice cream...ah, guess that just makes more work.


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Big enough to damage your vehicles may also be big enough to damage the house siding or roof.


I will have to check that out too, sure made a he'll of a racket up there, but I have a concrete tile roof, pretty tough....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mr. Peet said:


> To bad you didn't have a few tarps out to collect the hail and use to crank some ice cream...ah, guess that just makes more work.


I could have easily have shoveled a few bushels from the piles on the sides of my buildings... No churn though... :(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Another little winter preview

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Another little winter preview
> 
> View attachment 174394


I’m jealous!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> I’m jealous!!


NOT I

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

You Texans see snow and the whole state starts crying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> You Texans see snow and the whole state starts crying.


Yessirrrrree. don't believe me! Just ask @Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

T. Ben said:


> You Texans see snow and the whole state starts crying.



That's why we live in TEXAS

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Right now it's sunny and mild.

By tomorrow morning we could have up to 14" of snow and hazardous driving across the area. Airlines are already allowing passengers to change tickets without imposing the change fee.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Send about 1/2 of that snow here. Trying to split some firewood and its just too dang hot.


----------



## trc65

Sunny and 55° here, and the system that will be snowing on Ken will only give us a cold mix by the time it crosses the plains. 

While I'm not traveling this week, watching the weather closely, my sister (and family) are traveling to Cheyene, Wy on Wed to visit nephew. They will be traveling through some of the mess and the aftermath as they get further west.


----------



## Gdurfey

kweinert said:


> Right now it's sunny and mild.
> 
> By tomorrow morning we could have up to 14" of snow and hazardous driving across the area. Airlines are already allowing passengers to change tickets without imposing the change fee.



Be safe Ken; sounds like we will mostly avoid this one; Palmer Ridge is going to at least slow it down unless the track changes. However, they are calling for possible blizzard conditions and that always concerns me where we are.


----------



## T. Ben

Finally going to get some snow,pulled the sleds out and got them running. Come on snow!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

kweinert said:


> Right now it's sunny and mild.
> 
> By tomorrow morning we could have up to 14" of snow and hazardous driving across the area. Airlines are already allowing passengers to change tickets without imposing the change fee.



I'm sending (flying) the misses out to Denver Wednesday morning, from Philly. Weather on this end looks ok, will your's be good by noon that day?


----------



## Sprung

While @T. Ben is just a little northeast of me, praying for the snow to hit, I'm here praying that the snow holds off for another couple weeks!  I still need to spend a day or two in the shed cleaning it out and getting stuff in there ready to move!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> While @T. Ben is just a little northeast of me, praying for the snow to hit, I'm here praying that the snow holds off for another couple weeks!  I still need to spend a day or two in the shed cleaning it out and getting stuff in there ready to move!



If it snows, you can use a sled to haul things out easier.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> If it snows, you can use a sled to haul things out easier.


If it snows enough I might not make it down!! Decisions decisions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> If it snows enough I might not make it down!! Decisions decisions.



Roads should be good by Sunday!


----------



## T. Ben

Should be If the dot is ready.


----------



## Sprung

Well, I'm hoping they're on top of things with this one! My parents are leaving Michigan on Thursday night to travel out here, planning to arrive sometime Saturday.


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Well, I'm hoping they're on top of things with this one! My parents are leaving Michigan on Thursday night to travel out here, planning to arrive sometime Saturday.


Hopefully they will have safe traveling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> I'm sending (flying) the misses out to Denver Wednesday morning, from Philly. Weather on this end looks ok, will your's be good by noon that day?




Real iffy on flights due to the mess that will be happening tomorrow. Since you will be in inbound, might be okay, just don’t know Mark. They will be scrambling to catch up but would be afraid they would be jammed up for a bit. 

Just my thoughts of listening to the news from past storms and the Denver airport.


----------



## Spinartist

55* this morning!! Brrrrrr!!!
Drove up Ft. Lauderdale beach yesterday. 80* Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

26 and dry here


----------



## Sprung

Spinartist said:


> 55* this morning!! Brrrrrr!!!



Man, 55 would be about perfect right now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Man, 55 would be about perfect right now!


25 would be perfect with the snow that’s coming! Thumb is getting pretty itchy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Mr. Peet said:


> I'm sending (flying) the misses out to Denver Wednesday morning, from Philly. Weather on this end looks ok, will your's be good by noon that day?



Unlikely - they've cancelled 500 flights so far today.

Well, Wednesday should be OK flights by then. The snow is supposed to move out by 5 or 6 tonight the last I checked.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Spinartist said:


> 55* this morning!! Brrrrrr!!!
> Drove up Ft. Lauderdale beach yesterday. 80* Nice!!!
> 
> View attachment 174538



We hit 55 here today (no jacket in the sun)... still in the 40's, cold to come later...


----------



## Gdurfey

Sun came back out...….will see what the weekend delivers us though, mixed forecast for sure.


----------



## T. Ben

Well we got enough snow to cover the yard,and to tear it up with the sleds. After the snow we’re supposed to get today we are going to get rain and ruin all of it. Thankfully about 2hrs north of us is supposed to get pounded with snow this wknd. I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed it tracks south.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

All we have here is high winds and 35ﾟ


----------



## ripjack13

It's windy here. Not too cold of 37....


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Rain up here in Walnut Grove, Arizona, and 50 degrees at noon. What is good about today, besides it being Thanksgiving Day, is while the turkey was in the oven being supervised by our gracious hostess, Deb and I went out to Milk Creek to look for burls. I ended up with a very large Mesquite, several small ones, a couple Oak Burls, and 3 Agarita Burls. I also got soaking wet, but it was still a good day. Also collected about 50# of good sized Agate nodules. That made it an even better day, plus the turkey was delicious. 
I hope all y’all had as good a day as I think I had.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

We were in the mid 30's all day with 40-70mph wind gust. Lots of tree damages. Wind was from all directions, with sleet, snow and rain taking turns, repeating all morning. Afternoon calmed way down with some gust in the 40's, but most far under. A good day here.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

78° here and HIGH humidity. Everything is wet because of it, patio, shop floor, garage floor ect. AHHHHH but the food was soooo good!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sun has had difficulty getting out and getting the snow out of here, but still nice. We need the water as we had a very dry late summer and fall. Stepson is a chef, so there was a feast!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Yesterday was chilly.
@NeilYeag might agree


----------



## T. Ben

Getting way to warm here,supposed to be near 40 this wknd,there better be a big snow storm in the near future!!


----------



## NeilYeag

Brink said:


> Yesterday was chilly.
> @NeilYeag might agree



Holy crap, I forgot all about this stuff.


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> Getting way to warm here,supposed to be near 40 this wknd,there better be a big snow storm in the near future!!



By near future, it better wait until January 3rd!!! (I'm looking forward to warmer temps this weekend!)


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> By near future, it better wait until January 3rd!!! (I'm looking forward to warmer temps this weekend!)


I suppose the fourth would be ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> I suppose the fourth would be ok.



We load up the second truck on the 1st and leave town on the 2nd. So as long as it holds out until after that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

We got about 7 hours of big flaky snow yesterday here. It only dropped about 3", but it sure was pretty for awhile.
I like it when it snows, I just hate shoveling it these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> We got about 7 hours of big flaky snow yesterday here. It only dropped about 3", but it sure was pretty for awhile.
> I like it when it snows, I just hate shoveling it these days.



Our snow started at 7PM and was done at 9:30pm, we had 2.5 inches. Just glad is was after the "rush hours". Pager never went off, yeah.


----------



## woodtickgreg

We'll get about 3 inches of rain today, flood warnings everywhere. I'm pretty sure I'll get water in the basement today. I vacuumed up all the saw dust in the shop yesterday just in case. Fingers crossed.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Problem is the ground is frozen and the water has no place to go. It just runs off, all the rivers are cresting. My back yard is completely flooded. Starting to get some water in the shop, it creeps in along the bottom of the wall. I just turn a fan on to move the air and dry it up. No need to mop yet but we are not past the worst of the rain yet. Could go on into the night. I have a plug in the floor drain incase the city sewer system backs up, I'm not going through that again.
It's a crappy pic through the window so you cant really see how bad it is, the yard rarely floods like this.


 Weeping water.


 I picked up the anti fatigue mats. These mats are from woodcraft, open cell foam means they absorb water like a sponge! 


 
In houses with a basement you learn to keep things off the floor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

woodtickgreg said:


> Problem is the ground is frozen and the water has no place to go. It just runs off, all the rivers are cresting. My back yard is completely flooded. Starting to get some water in the shop, it creeps in along the bottom of the wall. I just turn a fan on to move the air and dry it up. No need to mop yet but we are not past the worst of the rain yet. Could go on into the night. I have a plug in the floor drain incase the city sewer system backs up, I'm not going through that again.
> It's a crappy pic through the window so you cant really see how bad it is, the yard rarely floods like this.
> View attachment 177064 Weeping water.
> View attachment 177065 I picked up the anti fatigue mats. These mats are from woodcraft, open cell foam means they absorb water like a sponge!
> View attachment 177066
> In houses with a basement you learn to keep things off the floor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I guess they're getting it down south even worse. Problem here is the frozen ground. The ground around the basement walls is not as frozen and the water seeps in. If this house had a sump pump it wouldn't be a problem................until the sump pump failed. Lol. My last 2 houses had sump pumps and they eventually fail and flood the basement.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well the rain has stopped, it snowed a little last night. Now we just have to wait for the water to recede and run off. I'll need to go down into the basement today to check on the water but it seemed to be slowing down last night. I put some absorbent towels down to stop the water from going all the way across the shop, it worked. This was an unusual freak rain storm for January with frozen ground. It should have been a blizzard and not torrential rain in the 3" range.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The water stopped, its drying up now. The box fan will have it dry today.


----------



## Graybeard

Greg, does the water come up between the walls and the flat floor? I had a friend that it happen to. A woodchuck had a burrow along his house foundation and when a snow pile melted it came in and flooded his basement. Of course he was in Florida at the time so lucky he had a neighbor checking on the house. The guys that plow his snow changed where they piled snow.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Graybeard said:


> Greg, does the water come up between the walls and the flat floor?


It does, I have reduced it by adding dirt around the house to change the grade. When I get the front flower bed filled with dirt it should improve even further. The neighbors driveway slopes towards my house and the water runs towards me. I'm thinking of digging a trench on my side to allow the water to divert and run off. It only comes in the corner right under my lathe, grrrr.


----------



## Mike1950

snowed 7" and then rained- helluva mess- got that cleaned up- snowing again- it is winter


----------



## ripjack13

It's 63° and ridiculously windy today. I need to layout a new invisible fence line for the dog. The moles keep chewing through my line coming in from the neighbors yard to mine. I got some wire from my brother(the electrician) nice thick stuff. I'll put it in some pvc where it comes into my yard line from the neighbors yard. There's a few other spots in my yard that it chews up too. So maybe a new route is in order. I can make the area a little bigger. However, the ground is still frozen in the front of the house. I think I may need a pick ir ditch shovel to finish it....
Yay..


----------



## trc65

We got lucky with this last storm. Friday night through Saturday night we were supposed to get 1/4" of ice followed by 5-8"snow and high winds. We got two inches of rain followed by 0.05" ice and about 1/2" snow.


----------



## Graybeard

woodtickgreg said:


> It does, I have reduced it by adding dirt around the house to change the grade. When I get the front flower bed filled with dirt it should improve even further. The neighbors driveway slopes towards my house and the water runs towards me. I'm thinking of digging a trench on my side to allow the water to divert and run off. It only comes in the corner right under my lathe, grrrr.



That's kind of the weak spot in a basement. Not sure how you'd seal that up. Keeping water out from the beginning is the best solution.


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> It's 63° and ridiculously windy today. I need to layout a new invisible fence line for the dog. The moles keep chewing through my line coming in from the neighbors yard to mine. I got some wire from my brother(the electrician) nice thick stuff. I'll put it in some pvc where it comes into my yard line from the neighbors yard. There's a few other spots in my yard that it chews up too. So maybe a new route is in order. I can make the area a little bigger. However, the ground is still frozen in the front of the house. I think I may need a pick ir ditch shovel to finish it....
> Yay..



Get with the invisiable fence company to assure it will work if placed in conduit.

Moles, if your neighbor is ok with it, put down some grub control on his yard and yours. If the food is gone, so are the moles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Get with the invisiable fence company to assure it will work if placed in conduit.
> 
> Moles, if your neighbor is ok with it, put down some grub control on his yard and yours. If the food is gone, so are the moles.



Our dogs and cats eat some of the moles. My dog catches more of them than the cats do. So no poison in my yard. 
I have checked to see if pvc pipe will work. It will. And garden hose too....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Last weekend heavy rain and flooding. 
This weekend............... snow.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

We got a good amount of snow last night. Wet, heavy lake effect snow. All cleared by hand.

Between all the lumber yesterday and all the snow today, I did manage a pretty good upper body workout. At least that's how my arms and shoulders feel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Three inches of snow yesterday, 1/4" of ice on top of it last night followed by 1/4" of rain in early morning hours. Temp is [email protected]° and dropping with 20 mph winds. Only good thing is the rain washed the ice off the trees so the wind isn't breaking branches. 

Roads out here in the country are impossible and are a solid layer of ice about an inch thick. Road commissioner hasn't been out yet to spread sand. Getting, and going to be too cold for any salt to work for several days. In other words, a typical winter....


----------



## Spinartist

Sunny & 76*.
Very nice here !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Not sure how much snow we actually got the other day,but the drifting in the yard was pretty deep. The one is what it looked like when I got home from work Friday night, the second is in the morning out the kitchen window. We finally get a pile of snow and the wind blows it to Wisconsin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup, wind is blowing here today, wind chills will be in the single digits all day. Feels like 2 right now.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

It's supposed to lighten up here today,the bil will hopefully be to blow out the driveway,then I can get the cars out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snow was heavy and wet here yesterday, glad I got the snowblower out and cleared everything before it froze solid. It turned to rain as I was finishing up. If I hadn't got it cleared it would be solid ice today and you wouldn't be able to move it.


----------



## T. Ben

Luckily we didn't get ant rain,the snow is packed under the car pretty good,it does move though. I would have had to shovel about 3 ft out from behind the car,and next to it on the passenger side would have killed me,or i'd still be shoveling.


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> the wind blows it to Wisconsin!



Well, I don't want it - so come on over and take it back to MN!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Well, I don't want it - so come on over and take it back to MN!


I wish I could!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going to be cold here all week, teens and 20s for highs. Might warm up and rain again next weekend. Which will mean more flooding with the snow melt off.


----------



## T. Ben

We are going to be in the single digits and below zero until Tuesday,then in the 20's and 30's.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

T. Ben said:


> View attachment 177687
> 
> View attachment 177688


I just can't identify with those conditions at all. The only time I was in that kind of crap was at Fort Lenardwood, Missouri, back in February, 1965. I had to shovel snow off a sidewalk, about 30 feet of it and froze my butt off. 
Today as I type this, it's 40 degrees, and suppose to go to 74 this afternoon. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Nubsnstubs said:


> I just can't identify with those conditions at all. The only time I was in that kind of crap was at Fort Lenardwood, Missouri, back in February, 1965. I had to shovel snow off a sidewalk, about 30 feet of it and froze my butt off.
> Today as I type this, it's 40 degrees, and suppose to go to 74 this afternoon. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)


I spent 6-7 months in the valley back in 90-91. Had a lot of fun,but couldn't stand the heat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

2.5" of rain in less than 5 hours yesterday.
Thank God my sump pump held out after that deluge. It is still running, only not as often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Brrrrrrr! Only 52* this morning. 47* tomorrow morning!!

Girlfriend & I worked in yard most of day at a balmy 68*.

This 3 1/2 foot iguana was in our swimming pool for a couple hours. When it gets down in the low 40's they fall from trees. Supposed to be good to eat. May catch it & throw it on the grill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

We were at 55° today which is about 75° warmer than the same day a year ago! No complaints here, got rid of most of the snow and I got about half the Christmas lights down before the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> We were at 55° today which is about 75° warmer than the same day a year ago! No complaints here, got rid of most of the snow and I got about half the Christmas lights down before the game.



I took the tree down yesterday. We were supposed to be partly sunny today, been snowing all afternoon, changed to rain at dark, still at 32 degrees. Should make a interesting night or morning.


----------



## T. Ben

Around 40 today, melting the snow. This sucks!!


----------



## Gdurfey

Incredible weekend. Low 60s yesterday and 73 today. However, weather is crashing tonight....high on Tuesday supposed to be 17 or so....with snow starting mid day Monday. Not as bad as some storms, it’s giving us 36 hours......


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> Brrrrrrr! Only 52* this morning. 47* tomorrow morning!!
> 
> Girlfriend & I worked in yard most of day at a balmy 68*.
> 
> This 3 1/2 foot iguana was in our swimming pool for a couple hours. When it gets down in the low 40's they fall from trees. Supposed to be good to eat. May catch it & throw it on the grill.
> 
> View attachment 178937


Ahhh! Chicken of the trees!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kweinert

74 yesterday, 24 today. It's now snowing.

The good news is that yesterday by 1 PM we had the deck put back together, at least structurally. Still need to add paint and some kind of hardware cloth to keep the critters out from under it but at least we have a flat deck now. First time ever I've drained all 4 DeWalt batteries in one project.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR

Hit a high of 69 today, heavy rain on the way expecting 3-5” over next few days.
Killer sunset tonight

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

A little band of snow has turned into a full storm. Storm warning in effect and it has not let up now for 8 or 9 hours. Work went from delayed to closed so just sitting here watching it. 

Did stumble upon a movie I have never seen: Cast a Long Shadow. About the first battles in the new state of Israel. My understanding and knowledge of those days is very weak, this was an incredible movie. Must have been some emotion behind it because besides starring Kirk Douglas, it had special appearances by Yule Brenner, John Wayne, and Frank Sinatra. Thought that was interesting in itself...... I don’t have too many nice things to say about Hollywood these days, but it appears they did this one right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Strong winds and driving rain at the house early this morning. Learned about 8am there was a “likely tornado” a few miles NE of us, just south of town. I bet the folks who are missing the chimneys and side of their house can confirm it. It continued to track NE into a Maryland and touched down there also. 

We were lucky. Sun is out now.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Tomorrow is supposed to be the good day.4-6 inches of snow is expected. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Like Tom in VA, we had very strong winds yesterday and a tornado about five miles south of us. Took down a few trees and power poles but not much else. Beautiful today, now that the front has passed. Still mild, on average, for a normal winter. Love that groundhog.


----------



## Tom Smart

Tornado here was confirmed as an EF0, lowest category at 85mph. 250yds wide for 3.3 miles. It jumped over the historic town center. Damage south and north though.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## TimR

First real snowfall here in a couple yrs. About 5” over a 4 hr period. Will likely be gone in a couple days. Probably a blessing.
Here’s my 5 minute snowman, with some creepy yellow eyes.  Nothing worse than trying to build a snowman on gravel. Once the lower part got that big, almost impossible to keep gravel from coating it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tim, thanks for posting. I'm surprised that up in the mountains of GA that you don't have snow more often than that. We drove around your area many times when we lived in Kennesaw and it's a gorgeous part of the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Tim, thanks for posting. I'm surprised that up in the mountains of GA that you don't have snow more often than that. We drove around your area many times when we lived in Kennesaw and it's a gorgeous part of the world.


Larry, my basis for weather is pretty short period. Last year not seeing much may have been a fluke.


----------



## TimR

Appropriate beverage in many parts of the country...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Couple inches of snow everyday for the last 3 days, supposed to get a couple more tomorrow. This mornings snow was just beautiful, no wind and great big fluffy flakes slowly falling. Was nice lying in my warm bed drinking coffee and watching it through the window.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I got no snow over here. Frikkin cold and reallllly windy though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> Cast a Long Shadow.



Close....That one was a western with Audie Murphy... 
The title you want is, Cast a Giant Shadow.
Both good movies though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> Close....That one was a western with Audie Murphy...
> The title you want is, Cast a Giant Shadow.
> Both good movies though...




Just saw the Audie Murphy recently (within the past week). Probably why I mixed the name up. Thanks for keeping me straight, need someone to do the full time job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Four inches of snow last night, and tonight we are below zero temps and -15° wind chill right now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

We got an inch of that white crap here. Then it was raining, so now its all gone. And ll thts left is that mushy brown stuff....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Right around 0 here this morning.


----------



## Mr. Peet

20 degrees here, funny, had 2 hour delay for rain earlier this week, but nothing today. We got 1/4" of ice with and inch of snow on top last night. Can't walk on it, but I'm supposed to drive big yellow in an hour on it, should be interesting.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ooh its warmed up here, 6 deg, wind chill -7


----------



## Sprung

It's 5 outside here right now. It's 16 inside my garage. I and a gentleman from church just spend some time installing a new storm door at the entrance into the house from the garage. With the right number of layers, didn't even get cold. Wasn't wearing gloves and my hands didn't even get cold.

@Tony , on the other hand, would have shivered to death if he was out there with me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> It's 5 outside here right now. It's 16 inside my garage. I and a gentleman from church just spend some time installing a new storm door at the entrance into the house from the garage. With the right number of layers, didn't even get cold. Wasn't wearing gloves and my hands didn't even get cold.
> 
> @Tony , on the other hand, would have shivered to death if he was out there with me!



That's why I'm in South Texas, where it's 56 and I've got the heater going.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> That's why I'm in South Texas, where it's 56 and I've got the heater going.



If it was 56 here, I'd be in shorts and a tshirt!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## T. Ben

Dam wind is blowing and drifting up all the snow wrecking all the freshly groomed trails!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

61° today!! That's about 35° above normal!

Spent most of the day outside and even got a good start on pruning the fruit trees. Of course, we've got a winter weather advisory for tomorrow night through Wednesday for up to 8" of snow with high winds on the tail end of the storm....


----------



## woodtickgreg

A little snow here today, but temps in the 40s so its melting right away. Great big fluffy flakes like feathers, kinda pretty unless you have to work in it like me and deal with tarps on the truck all day.


----------



## Mike Hill

Raining again. I got so tired of watching it rain that I bought a tray of cinnamon rolls and licked the icing off!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mike Hill said:


> Raining again. I got so tired of watching it rain that I bought a tray of cinnamon rolls and licked the icing off!


----------



## T. Ben

Near 40 with rain and snow this morning. Enough to make the roads wet.


----------



## Wildthings

80° here today and 91° by Friday


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

38° here and rain.


----------



## ripjack13

32° and snowing!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Raining again. I got so tired of watching it rain that I bought a tray of cinnamon rolls and licked the icing off!



You can be a sick man at times...that icing might be reason enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> 32° and snowing!
> 
> View attachment 182809



Same seen here, but been sleet the last few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Same seen here, but been sleet the last few hours.



It's now 34° & raining. And I just got done shoveling...


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> It's now 34° & raining. And I just got done shoveling...



32-34 here, mist...


----------



## Gdurfey

Hope all the WB family in the south; and now the south east/mid-atlantic are safe. I know that is a horrible storm front and have seen a few pictures of damage on the news from tornadoes. Praying for everyone's safety.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

I think it is April Fools day today. Central Illinois, been mowing grass for two weeks, part of garden planted, corn planting started two weeks ago, and we now have a winter storm warning for 6-11 inches of snow tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> I think it is April Fools day today. Central Illinois, been mowing grass for two weeks, part of garden planted, corn planting started two weeks ago, and we now have a winter storm warning for 6-11 inches of snow tonight!



Some of our bigger storms are usually the 3rd and 4th week in April. Last night's snow is gone, but 3 or so more inches tonight. June 1st is gardening day. Frost stops by many days in May to visit. Spring peepers say last day of spring frost for us is May 21st. We shall see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

It snowed last night, and today I was in shorts, but I changed into pants a lil while because it got cold.
Tonight will be a storm with some snow. But tomorrow will warm up to 50° then snow again later in the evening.....
Or it will be windy and cold. 
I'm not sure. 
but it is sunny today, followed by some darkness. Well, mostly dark....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Oh goody....it's snowing again....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

We had 8 inches last night, and it's all gone now. Spring will return for us this coming week with highs between 60-70° all week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> We had 8 inches last night, and it's all gone now. Spring will return for us this coming week with highs between 60-70° all week.



That line just sounds too familiar Tim. Try saying, "We had 8 inches of snow last night, and it's all gone now." There, gutter and mind separated again...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Oh goody....it's snowing again....



We were covered with snow by 4pm yesterday. It changed to rain by ten last night. Only a few inches OF SNOW this morning, with rain and mist falling. Up to 35 degrees already...yep spring all right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> That line just sounds too familiar Tim. Try saying, "We had 8 inches of snow last night, and it's all gone now." There, gutter and mind separated again...


I've never heard that line before!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Maverick

Hit 100 today. Too early in the year for it to be this hot already.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Maverick said:


> Hit 100 today. Too early in the year for it to be this hot already.



Hit 43 here...


----------



## Wildthings

83° here today with a strong breeze


----------



## Nature Man

Delightful day today, clear skies and about 87 degrees. Chuck


----------



## eaglea1

Sun is coming up and it's 37 degrees right now, looking at a balmy high of 57 later today! Awesome weather.
Gonna have to put the screen on the patio door pretty soon and give the Springer her summer haircut..
perhaps I could talk the wife into lettin me cut hers too! Yeah right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

We are near 40, dark outside with a light mist falling. Sun predicted to to be out for 1-3 hours today, before clouding over again to bring more rain. Hope to get something done...


----------



## T. Ben

37 out now supposed to hit 64 with a 50% chance of rain tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Having some unusually high temps here, over 100 for the next few days, the average high for this time of year is high 80's, mornings and evenings are still very nice though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

We've had daytime highs that have generally been in the mid to high 40's. Should be up in the 50's by next weekend. Not getting too cold at night.

Weather is certainly different here, with lake effect, seeing as we live 5 blocks from Lake Michigan. Out where we moved from in Minnesota they're up in the 60's for a high right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Last few days have been great, temps near 70° and sunny.

Another sign that winter is over - goldfinches are back in full color and crab apple (in background) is starting to bloom.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR

Had some pretty intense thunderstorms and close lightning strikes. I think one took out our big screen in basement so not all bad...been looking for reason to upgrade it!
Here’s a parting shot of the storm

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## eaglea1

We had some snowflakes here this morning for awhile and then it got up to a balmy 42 with a feel like of 35.
Expecting a low of 28 tonight and then all the way up to 55 tomorrow.... woohoo! Shorts time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had snow showers here today also. Record lows for tonight, down to 25.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Snow showers Friday night, ground to warm to stick. Headed north to see family for the weekend. Same snow showers. Saturday morning, no snow of the ground. 7am snow showers start. Basically 32 degrees all day, with showers all day. Some sleet at times but mostly snow. Sunday morning, all over with sun to melt toe mess...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We have another freeze warning for Tuesday night and morning. But it's supposed to be really nice by the weekend, in the 70's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

The weather has been really bad here. 2-3 days in a row, it rained. Then, it got below freezing, and the winds howled at 50+ mph for 2 days.
The temp never got out of the 40's. We are supposed to be at 75* here this time of year.
The cold, rain, and wind have done a number on my joints & especially my back.
I'm so crippled up, I can't stand up straight.
Later this week, it's going up into the 80's.
Talk about screwy weather.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> We have another freeze warning for Tuesday night and morning. But it's supposed to be really nice by the weekend, in the 70's.



When do you usually stop getting spring frosts and then start getting fall frosts?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> When do you usually stop getting spring frosts and then start getting fall frosts?


Normally we are done with frost by now, always a possibility of it I guess in our area. We should be in the 70's by now. Everything is green, the trees have bloomed, and now the leaves are coming out. A frost now would not be good for the cherry blossoms. We had a freeze on Saturday also.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mother’s Day minimum. Last year we had a hard freeze sometime close to Memorial Day. But Mother’s Day is what is recognized as “normal”. Fall, first frost, I think, is much more variable. Just my opinion, but if we make it 2 weeks past Labor Day, I feel lucky. Usually it is short and the. We have Indian summer, but it can knock the tar out of us. 

by the way, we are at about 6200’.


----------



## ripjack13

It snowed the other night. Melted yesterday. Rained all day today.


----------



## Wildthings

Crystal clear blue skies here for the last 2 days with highs reaching 80°


----------



## Mr. Peet

Growing up, June 1st was about the latest frost and the last week of August was the return of frost. Now it is a week or two before June and the first week of September. In 2000, we had frost on July 13th, but then no frost until October 28th. It was an odd year. 

The peepers are usually within days of predicting last and first frost for us. Here, after 3 consecutive days of peepers, we have 6 weeks left of frost. Around May 21st this year. And in the late summer, same thing, 3 consecutive days, 6 weeks until frost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Around here we either lock peepers up in jail or perforate them! What's a peeper in upper PA?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Spring peepers. Frogs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Spring peepers. Frogs


Ahhhh!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Been cold here for several days. Nights in the low 40s with days in high 50s and low 60s. Friday is supposed to be 81 so maybe there is some hope for summer finally arriving. Our fireplace is still very nice in the evening but soon the chimney swifts will be looking for homes in our flues.


----------



## Herb G.

Today, it hit 87*F and it like we went from early March to the middle of July in one day.
Good thing I did my errands this morning before it got hot.
It was 65*F at 5 AM here today.

I can't be in the sun because of the meds I take anyway.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Ever try to take a picture of rain?? Our first moisture this month and our “springtime in the Rockies “ weather was almost non existent. We usually get a couple of good wet snows in April and this year nada. So, to finally have a nice shower is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> Today, it hit 87*F and it like we went from early March to the middle of July in one day.
> Good thing I did my errands this morning before it got hot.
> It was 65*F at 5 AM here today.
> 
> I can't be in the sun because of the meds I take anyway.



Difference in a few hour drive. It was 55 this morning. First frost free day in over a week. Got up to 67 by 10 am. Was 70 most of the day. Heavy wind all day. Gone up 5 degrees in the last hour, barometer has dropped from 29.5 to 29.1 in the last two hours. Big something must be coming.


----------



## trc65

Probably part of the storm system that went through our area last night. Nothing damaging, but lots of thunder and lightning in slow moving storms that dumped around 3.5 inches overnight.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Probably part of the storm system that went through our area last night. Nothing damaging, but lots of thunder and lightning in slow moving storms that dumped around 3.5 inches overnight.



They had a cloud burst in town 2 hours ago, 1 inch in 30 minutes. Just sprinkled here, 2 miles away. Had lots of thunder last night. Brother found a 24" DBH Black cherry that was a recipient this morning while turkey hunting. Split from crown to to root flare. He came up short harvesting a bird but found 2 carcasses. The fisher has been busy, turkeys, coyote, fawn..wonder what is next...?...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Spring peepers. Frogs


The peepers have come out here lately. Man, are they loud !


----------



## trc65

Got another 2.25" overnight, water standing everywhere, including between all the rows in the garden. That makes for around 5.75" since Friday. Expecting another quarter inch plus tonight....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

The weather here has been rainy, dismal, cold & damp.

I hope the WB'ers in the Midwest are ok from those 2 dams that failed.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yesterday a turd floater came through here. In 40 minutes we got 4 1/4" of rain YIKES! It's building again right now but doesn't look as bad.

The first picture is when it was approaching from the NW of Houston. The second the results and the bad stuff went SW of me

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> It's building again right now but doesn't look as bad.


Ha it wasn't as bad as the day before only 3 3/4" in a couple hours -- 8" in 2 days -- no yard work for awhile

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Weren’t here for it yest, but a little water and hail fell fast and furious. hope I can get the short video I saved off of Facebook to load. Also a picture from just down the road of the remnants......this morning! Well, no video, darn. Just trust me, a torrent down our street.


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> Weren’t here for it yest, but a little water and hail fell fast and furious. hope I can get the short video I saved off of Facebook to load. Also a picture from just down the road of the remnants......this morning! Well, no video, darn. Just trust me, a torrent down our street.
> 
> View attachment 189694



Upload the video to youtube then you can upload it here...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

After a week in the 100s, including 112 on Thursday, today is going to provided needed relief in the high 80s! Virtually impossible to work in the garage shop when it is over 100! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

It’s been in the 80’s and 90’s and humid,ugggggh this sucks.


----------



## trc65




----------



## woodtickgreg

90s here, to damn hot to do anything outside in the afternoon. Maybe in the morning before it gets hot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

97° tomorrow with a feels like 112° yippieee he said sarcastically.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Only in the eighties here the last few days with humidity in the upper eighties and nineties. So heavy you can see it. Then clouds over, temp drops 20-25 degrees, pours a bit or a lot. Nothing has been really drying. Had 5 inches of rain in 2 weeks. Gardens seem to like it....I don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

92 today, 94 tomorrow and humid. Low to mid 90s all week, yuck! I cant take this kind of heat, I'll be inside in the AC with a fan blowing on me. At work I never shut the truck off all day so the cab stays cool. Get out, unchain a load to make a delivery, chain down again, sweat and then get back in the truck to cool down.
Come on fall! Spring and fall are my favorite seasons, cooler temps but not freezing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

By my weather station, we hit 97 today. Heat index over 105 most of the afternoon. Bad part is this hot weather has set in with no breeze. I think the high wind speed for today was around 5 mph.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

108 today at 1 PM , no breeze, no clouds. Don't know what it was later, but it's almost hot. Humidity about 5-6%. A lot of clouds are to the west, heading east, but will dissipate by sundown............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is what I'm expecting this week...stoopid rain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Nubsnstubs said:


> 108 today at 1 PM , no breeze, no clouds. Don't know what it was later, but it's almost hot. Humidity about 5-6%. A lot of clouds are to the west, heading east, but will dissipate by sundown............... Jerry (in Tucson)


At least it's a dry heat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> This is what I'm expecting this week...stoopid rain.
> View attachment 190186


I wish we were getting a little of that stoopid rain. Seems when we do it's in the form of a tropical system!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Supposed to be 95 today, heat index of 104.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Herb G.

7 inches of rain in 8 hours. Lots of lightning, thunder, and worrying about losing power.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, that's a lot! And we are in a drought.


----------



## Gdurfey

I know, nothing compared to Tucson or the unseasonably hot in MI, but they have forecast 7 straight days of hi 90s for us. That is very unusual and miserable. it is a dry heat, but to have a string like this without thunderstorm chances in the afternoon is very rare; especially as we are about to enter monsoon season. The Pacific storms usually pump moisture and whatever AZ doesn't steal from us ends up in hail over us.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> I know, nothing compared to Tucson or the unseasonably hot in MI, but they have forecast 7 straight days of hi 90s for us. That is very unusual and miserable. it is a dry heat, but to have a string like this without thunderstorm chances in the afternoon is very rare; especially as we are about to enter monsoon season. The Pacific storms usually pump moisture and whatever AZ doesn't steal from us ends up in hail over us.


Well, Garry, we aren't theiving any moisture yet. It's been awhile since we had rain, other than last week when I was pouring my slab. It sprinkled for at least an hour, then it got hot......... We had no rain in May and June, I don't recall any in April either. March was soaking wet if I'm right. 
Our Monsoons come in from the Gulf of Mexico, traveling northwest. Rarely do we get anything from the Pacific in the summer. I do hope that storm Edwardo happens for us , but those poor guys on the East Coast and Gulf Coast sure don't feel the way I do. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

We've had more than a week of 80's at this point. That is very unusual for where we live - I've had some old farmers (who know, and always remember, the weather) tell me it's the longest heat wave they've had here in some time. And the 10 day extended forecast says it'll be more of the same. Nighttime lows have been about 70, plus or minus a little.

On the plus side, this heat has helped the crops around here immensely - and we got a good shot of rain a couple days ago. Our garden has grown a LOT in the last 10 days because of this hot weather.

The downside is that, because of this heat, shop time has been, and will be sparse. Just a little bit here and there on the rare morning for a short while before it's too hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

More of the same here, 94 and humid today with a chance of thunderstorms, better chance of rain tomorrow. Most of the thunderstorms have missed me here the last couple of days, just went around us.


----------



## Herb G.

Day 14 of 90+ temps here. They say it's going to be at least 23 days total before any relief.
That's an all time record for here.
You can't breathe in this chit either. It's like breathing thru soup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, Garry, we aren't theiving any moisture yet. It's been awhile since we had rain, other than last week when I was pouring my slab. It sprinkled for at least an hour, then it got hot......... We had no rain in May, I don't recall any in April either. March was soaking wet if I'm right.
> Our Monsoons come in from the Gulf of Mexico, traveling northwest. Rarely do we get anything from the Pacific in the summer. I do hope that storm Edwardo happens for us , but those poor guys on the East Coast and Gulf Coast sure don't feel the way I do. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Jerry, you're right on the gulf storms vs. Pacific storms. was thinking they swung in from baja gulf, but you reminded me its the big curl from the real gulf. Either way, just like y'all, its going to continue to be hot and dry.


----------



## T. Ben

80’s and 90’s with chances of storms off and on, for the next week at least.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

HOT and very humid with thunderstorms coming tomorrow and the weekend. Typical summers the way I remembered them growing up. On the plus side, the surrounding farms are looking good. We've had enough rain so the crops are as good as they can be. I swear the corn in a neighbor's field is growing several inches a day. Shop time is limited as I can't take the heat like I used to.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

And it looks like the NE may see a tropical system soon click ->RAIN


----------



## trc65

I think we just had a tropical system go through! Been in 90's with correspondingly high humidity for a week, and the sky said enough is enough, just got an inch of rain in 15 minutes.....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Lots of rain today with temp much lower - in the 70's. Yeah!!! Trop storm has arrived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Lots of rain today with temp much lower - in the 70's. Yeah!!! Trop storm has arrived.



We stayed in the 80's yesterday. Rain started around 11am to noon. Stopped last night sometime. Gauge reported 3 inches of rain this morning. Sure the gardens feel better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Yesterday's rain was steady but not too heavy all day long here in Southeastern PA. Great rain for all plants/crops. A chance for thunderstorms this afternoon but that's typical for hot summer days. Temps will be in the 80s for the next 10 days. Looking good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Hot humid in the high 80s to mid 90s all week. Now this tropical rain is coming through. It's cool and pleasant on my back veranda, just sitting here watching it rain and looking at the trees. Wondering what could be made from them. I may just sit here till noon then grill a burger have a beer then sit here some more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Tomorrow's high is forecast to be 74 - a short reprieve from the 80's we've been having.

My wife and boys are out of town visiting her family right now.

That will translate into a full day in the shop after I get home from church tomorrow morning!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sprucegum

The good thing about this steamy weather is the garden loves it. Ten days ago I was watering daily just to keep things alive. Suddenly my raised beds look like a little tropical forest. Even the beans that I had pretty much written off are looking hopeful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Roughly the same here in our garden. Nothing had been dying and things were growing slowly. In the last 10 days our raised beds have really taken off as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had some serious rain last night, temps finally broke. Still in the low 80s but with a breeze and a little less humidity, only 80%. But it's much more pleasant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

90*F plus for the last 17 days in a row. At least another 10 more days of the same before any relief, and even that's not guaranteed.
Add in the humidity, and it's been over 105* here every day.
Code Red air quality, bad for everybody, especially people like me with COPD & asthma.
Not been a fun month so far, breathing wise.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I would rather make $10 off 10 people than $100 off 1 person. REPEAT business is where you'll make your $$$


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I would rather make $10 off 10 people than $100 off 1 person. REPEAT business is where you'll make your $$$


Interesting weather forecast, Eric.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I would rather make $10 off 10 people than $100 off 1 person. REPEAT business is where you'll make your $$$


Where's a "What the He!!" smiley when you need one!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Where's a "What the He!!" smiley when you need one!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I was in the other thread when I typed that. Yea, WTH!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Wildthings said:


> Where's a "What the He!!" smiley when you need one!!


i believe he thought he was replying to the pricing post which for a bit was adjacent to this post on the recent posts portion of the front forums page


----------



## sprucegum

Are you running for public office? I have no idea what you just said

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

sprucegum said:


> Are you running for public office? I have no idea what you just said


He would make a great representative for SW Virginia. Go for it, Eric.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

It's been so hot & dry here for almost 2 weeks, and the poor birds were looking for water yesterday.
I washed an old dog bowl we kept outside & filled it with water for them.
They have been drinking & splashing in it for awhile now.
I don't have a bird bath, but the bowl works OK so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

Herb G. said:


> It's been so hot & dry here for almost 2 weeks, the birds were looking for water yesterday.
> I washed an old dog bowl we kept outside & filled it with water for them.
> They have been drinking & splashing in it for awhile now.
> I don't have a bird bath, but the bowl works OK so far.


Happy to send you a little after like the dryest June on record it is raining every day in July . We had almost 2 inches from a localized thunder shower yesterday. Low areas had flash floods and some roads washed out

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Well, those little birds are loving having fresh water to drink each day.
There was about 50 of them on my deck this morning drinking & waiting to get a drink.
We just got done with 23 days of 90+ temps in a row, and the next 10 days are supposed to be 95* and above.
I don't ever remember such a long stretch of hot weather with zero rain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

90's and humid yesterday,and had to help the stepson move the last of his things out his apt.  Today is supposed to be better.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## sprucegum

Moving is never much fun. Hot weather is the worst.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## William Tanner

It is 98 with 17% humidity . 80 in shop. Tolerable. Feels cool when I come in from outside.


----------



## Herb G.

Like a rented mule or a red headed step child.
It's so hot & humid here, it'll make you take back chit you ain't stolen yet.

It was 89*F here at 2 AM. The heat index was 97*F. That is insane my friends.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Herb G. said:


> Like a rented mule or a red headed step child.
> It's so hot & humid here, it'll make you take back chit you ain't stolen yet.
> *
> It was 89*F here at 2 AM. *The heat index was 97*F. That is insane my friends.


It sounds like you're in Arizona, Herb. We have those temps all summer, a minimum of 60 days worth. it'll pass........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Sprung

65, sunny, and with a nice breeze coming in off Lake Michigan. We went and picked more cherries this morning. So nice to have a bit of reprieve from the heat. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brandon Sloan

It’s coming down, I’m stuck in the garage for a minute.




Edit: notice the garage is not for the cars at this house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

I smoked some ribs yesterday and while preparing everything my temp probes were laying in the sun. I noticed all 3 of them calibrated together. They all read 109°. I took them and put them in my shop where I work while I got the smoker ready for the ribs. It showed a nice comfortable 97° in the shady shop. Oh yeah the ribs came out beaudacious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> a nice comfortable 97°



I'm sorry, but "nice comfortable" and "97°" are incompatible with each other.  20 degrees cooler than that and it's still too warm for me...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung , but it's a "wet" heat...……..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

54 wonderful degrees up here in Ishpeming,mi. Going to suck to go back home to the sweltering of 90’s and humid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> I'm sorry, but "nice comfortable" and "97°" are incompatible with each other.  20 degrees cooler than that and it's still too warm for me...



it's all relative --- when compared to the 109 it is!!  but now it's raining, 2 tropical systems, one now, heading our way. YIKES. This one over Cuba right now is not looking good as far as flooding is concern.





and another forming out in the Atlantic

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

Barry, you guys stay safe.



T. Ben said:


> Ishpeming,mi



I would suggest checking out Bell Forest while you're in Ishpeming, but they are currently closed to walk-in customers - only doing curbside pick up and online right now.


----------



## Mr. Peet

What's shaken? @Brandon Sloan @Barb


----------



## Barb

Mr. Peet said:


> What's shaken? @Brandon Sloan @Barb


Nothing much to report here. Low 60s and some rain off and on. Suppose to get some sun tomorrow but we'll see. Great fishing weather though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm envious.Wish we had those temps!


----------



## Brandon Sloan

Mr. Peet said:


> What's shaken? @Brandon Sloan @Barb


Rain and rain, mid 60’s. I dug out some samples for you. I’ll post some pictures a little later. It’s kiln dried, and I’ve had it for about 3 years.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Barb said:


> Nothing much to report here. Low 60s and some rain off and on. Suppose to get some sun tomorrow but we'll see. Great fishing weather though.


How are the salmon runs going this year? I know that last year was tough with not enough water in the streams.


----------



## Barb

FranklinWorkshops said:


> How are the salmon runs going this year? I know that last year was tough with not enough water in the streams.


The salmon are slammin' right now! A good run started about a week and a half ago. I went fishing this past weekend and limited out. I'd go more often but it takes a few hours just to get there and a bit of luck to find a decent spot for my camper when the fishing is hot.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Interested in trading some of that salmon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Interested in trading some of that salmon?


If I had gone dipnetting I would but this is too small of an amount to trade away. Sorry Eric.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I understand that. I wouldn't either if I didn't have enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I wouldn't either if I didn't have enough.


Pounds and Pounds and Pounds and Pounds would not be enough!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I understand that. I wouldn't either if I didn't have enough.
> 
> View attachment 190835


Just as an FYI, I mailed my mom a couple of filets a couple of years ago and it cost over $100 for the shipping alone.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wow


Yeah. It was a surprise to me too...but it was my mom. :)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

That is great news Barb. Are you planning to smoke any of it in the traditional way over alder? The best salmon I've ever had was smoked that way in Alaska.


----------



## Barb

FranklinWorkshops said:


> That is great news Barb. Are you planning to smoke any of it in the traditional way over alder? The best salmon I've ever had was smoke that way in Alaska.


I’ll only smoke some if I catch more this summer. But yes I use alder or apple wood when I smoke it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

Wildthings said:


> Pounds and Pounds and Pounds and Pounds would not be enough!!


I had a friend who went to Alaska to catch King salmon a few years ago.
By the time he shipped it overnight back home, it cost him over $125 a lb. including the air fare there & back.
I'll pass.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

The way to buy salmon from Alaska is to get it smoked and vacuum sealed and shipped by priority mail during the winter time. But I saw wild caught Atlantic salmon filets today for $6.95 a lb. Buy it and smoke it yourself and you're not going to know the difference, except in your pocket.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Barry, you guys stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest checking out Bell Forest while you're in Ishpeming, but they are currently closed to walk-in customers - only doing curbside pick up and online right now.


I was up there for work,so I didn’t have a lot of extra time,or a way to get around. I want to get up there in the winter,average a 157 inches of beautiful snow a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Barb said:


> Nothing much to report here. Low 60s and some rain off and on. Suppose to get some sun tomorrow but we'll see. Great fishing weather though.



@Brandon Sloan 

Had this MSN post this morning that you both had tremors, earthquake yesterday. So was wondering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Barb said:


> Just as an FYI, I mailed my mom a couple of filets a couple of years ago and it cost over $100 for the shipping alone.



A friend went up your way and caught a good bit. Had them vacuum sealed, froze them, packed in a cooler bag and shoved in a USPS flat-rate box and shipped south. Not legal I suppose, but far cheaper.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Brandon Sloan said:


> Rain and rain, mid 60’s. I dug out some samples for you. I’ll post some pictures a little later. It’s kiln dried, and I’ve had it for about 3 years.



Sounds good, thank you.


----------



## Brandon Sloan

Mr. Peet said:


> @Brandon Sloan
> 
> Had this MSN post this morning that you both had tremors, earthquake yesterday. So was wondering.


Figures, this has happened before. My parents call me asking if I’m alright. I have no clue what they are talking about, my mom mentions an earthquake. For some reason, they always report the ones I don’t feel. We’ve had one 4 this year that really shook the house, and I lose count of the smaller ones that just rattle the walls a bit.


----------



## Brandon Sloan

Herb G. said:


> I had a friend who went to Alaska to catch King salmon a few years ago.
> By the time he shipped it overnight back home, it cost him over $125 a lb. including the air fare there & back.
> I'll pass.


Probably closer to $25/lb. At least $100 in memories and the experience. Also, it always taste better when you catch it yourself (even it it doesn’t) I’ll miss salmon fishing, until I have one of those big Texas reds on the line.


----------



## Herb G.

Brandon Sloan said:


> Probably closer to $25/lb. At least $100 in memories and the experience. Also, it always taste better when you catch it yourself (even it it doesn’t) I’ll miss salmon fishing, until I have one of those big Texas reds on the line.


Have you ever shipped anything overnight from AK. to Maryland? It's nose bleed expensive, believe me.
My original statement was accurate.


----------



## Brandon Sloan

I believe you, I was just saying that the experience would be worth the other $100/lb. It was my attempt at trying to rationalize the high cost your friend had paid.


----------



## Barb

Mr. Peet said:


> A friend went up your way and caught a good bit. Had them vacuum sealed, froze them, packed in a cooler bag and shoved in a USPS flat-rate box and shipped south. Not legal I suppose, but far cheaper.


Not legal but definitely cheaper and the way to go as long as you don’t mind taking a chance on the mail not being delivered a few days late and your fish thawing out. :)

Oh, and the earthquake was about 500 miles away so I didn’t feel it at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

FranklinWorkshops said:


> The way to buy salmon from Alaska is to get it smoked and vacuum sealed and shipped by priority mail during the winter time. But I saw wild caught Atlantic salmon filets today for $6.95 a lb. Buy it and smoke it yourself and you're not going to know the difference, except in your pocket.


True. Once you smoke it, there’s really no difference and you can mail it however you want. But there’s no beating the taste of fresh caught salmon on the grill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

Brandon Sloan said:


> Probably closer to $25/lb. At least $100 in memories and the experience. Also, it always taste better when you catch it yourself (even it it doesn’t) I’ll miss salmon fishing, until I have one of those big Texas reds on the line.


Grilled redfish on the half shell...it'll make you wanna slap yo momma....but don't

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

T. Ben said:


> I was up there for work,so I didn’t have a lot of extra time,or a way to get around. I want to get up there in the winter,average a 157 inches of beautiful snow a year.



Troy, have to get you down to Wolf Creek Pass area of Colorado: used to say they average 400 inches a year. Rabbit Ears Pass in the north, east of Steamboat get 300-350; I have seen those trails headed off into the mountains (no, I have never ridden them, but on the bucket list). Parking areas right at the continental divide right off the highway!!! As easy as it gets...........teased enough??


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Troy, have to get you down to Wolf Creek Pass area of Colorado: used to say they average 400 inches a year. Rabbit Ears Pass in the north, east of Steamboat get 300-350; I have seen those trails headed off into the mountains (no, I have never ridden them, but on the bucket list). Parking areas right at the continental divide right off the highway!!! As easy as it gets...........teased enough??


As long as there are trails,yes I’m envious. I do not do any off trail,deep snow or mountain type riding. I’m a flat lander. We haven’t had a decent(a lot of snow)winter in my area for a long time. Which is why the we take a week off in February to go riding somewhere,the last 3 yrs have been up north in bemidji. No I’m sad,winter is still 4 months away.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Troy, @T. Ben , I rented one at a great location in northern CO a few years back and had a great time. I could not believe the trail system that existed as well as open meadows and other areas where you could free ride. So many folks there was little "fresh" powder. Made me think of a ski area for sleds. I always wondered about the guys that go into the really deep woods and the risks they are running.


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Troy, @T. Ben , I rented one at a great location in northern CO a few years back and had a great time. I could not believe the trail system that existed as well as open meadows and other areas where you could free ride. So many folks there was little "fresh" powder. Made me think of a ski area for sleds. I always wondered about the guys that go into the really deep woods and the risks they are running.


Sounds fantastic,those guys get into some unbelievable areas but to me it’s not worth the risk. If I have to carry a shovel an inflatable back pack and a locating beacon to go riding,I’ll just stay home and watch it on YouTube.


----------



## Wildthings

It's raining cats and dogs here where the little black dot is.....


----------



## Herb G.

It has been ungodly hot here lately.
7 weeks in a row of over 90*F temps, and no rain to speak of.

The last time this happened, it was 2003.
It took a hurricane to break the heat wave back then.
I think it's going to take a repeat to do it again.


----------



## Gdurfey

spent the weekend with some folks down in the southern part of Colorado in the back country; just east of the continental divide. Wet, dry, wet, wet, dry, wet, w...….forgot....wet, dry, hiked out in dry and a little sun!!!! Will get y'all some pictures when I get home tonight. Blessed time to be in the outdoors even in the wet. Colorado needs the water right now; I know some of you don't. This one particular valley looks like it has done great all year unlike other parts of the state.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Hot and humid again today. Miserable working in the shop and barn. Typical summer the way they used to be. No new temp records are being set in this area so we have seen this before. See report from our local weather station below.


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> spent the weekend with some folks down in the southern part of Colorado in the back country; just east of the continental divide. Wet, dry, wet, wet, dry, wet, w...….forgot....wet, dry, hiked out in dry and a little sun!!!! Will get y'all some pictures when I get home tonight. Blessed time to be in the outdoors even in the wet. Colorado needs the water right now; I know some of you don't. This one particular valley looks like it has done great all year unlike other parts of the state.


 @Gdurfey 
Garry Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Sprung

It's 80 today - a bit warm for me, but better than some days we've had recently.

Next few days will be nice - highs in the mid-70's and overnight lows of about 60. Perfect camping weather - which is good because we're going camping the next few nights!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

The next week or so is supposed to be decent,mid to upper 70’s to low 80’s. Hopefully I can get some work done in the garage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Pics: think of Eric’s elk hunt @Eric Rorabaugh Eric, this is only 500 or so miles south dep on where you will be. Thanks @Wildthings

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Looks like a great trip, thanks for the photos!

Are all those beetle kill trees?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Looks like a great trip, thanks for the photos!
> 
> Are all those beetle kill trees?



yes Tim, bad beetle kill area. We hiked in just over a mile (about a mile too far for me) and looks like someone is ready to log it. Lots of trees marked. It pretty aspen area as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is beautiful. I can't wait. We will be hunting around Lander, Wyoming. Thanks for the pictures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Finally getting a break in the heat. Lots of rain coming with the cooler temps. This is from our local weather station forecast:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Finally getting a break in the heat. Lots of rain coming with the cooler temps. This is from our local weather station forecast:
> 
> View attachment 191275


I'd love to see temps in the low 80's again.


----------



## William Tanner

Forecast calls for 112 today. The humidity is currently 30%, which is pretty high for here. The hottest I’ve seen here was 114 in the late 1950’s.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson



Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Yep, 114 today, in the shade...... Better than Phoenix......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Finally getting a break in the heat. Lots of rain coming with the cooler temps. This is from our local weather station forecast:
> 
> View attachment 191275



We had rain Wednesday night, 6 minutes. Never got the ground wet under the trees. Didn't even rinse the dust off the cars. Last night it rained an hour, but still not enough to register in the rain gauge. That is the first precipitation in 2 weeks. Bit dry here. Just 3 miles north had a 1/2 of rain. Location, location, location. Hope this weekend we get some of your weather.


----------



## T. Ben

barry richardson said:


> View attachment 191298


Reminds me why I left az.


----------



## Herb G.

It only got to about 80*F here today for the 1st time in 2 months. We finally got some rain, but not enough to do anything.
There's supposed to be a hurricane coming up the east coast next week. Maybe we'll get rain from it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Well, the hurricane is coming today & tomorrow. They are calling for up to 8" of rain in my area.
I hope it doesn't come to that.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

We're just up the coast from Herb and the rain started late last night and the winds are coming this morning. Expect 40-65 mph wind today with 6" of rain likely. We're as ready as can be but loss of power is highly likely. My new generator is on standby. I hope it works.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> We're just up the coast from Herb and the rain started late last night and the winds are coming this morning. Expect 40-65 mph wind today with 6" of rain likely. We're as ready as can be but loss of power is highly likely. My new generator is on standby. I hope it works.


Whole house or portable?


----------



## Herb G.

I ended up with 4.5" of rain this morning. I got lucky I guess, because I had to drive thru this mess to get to the pain clinic today.
It took me 1.5 hours to go 20 miles. The roads were flooded the whole way there.
Thank God I made it there & back safely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

7.5 inches in 8 hours. Few dozen houses with full basements, roads closed everywhere for downed trees and wires, cell towers down and brothers wood shop flooded, few inches deep but thousands at risk.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Whole house or portable?


Portable. We are without power now since 10:58 yesterday morning. Generator doing GREAT. All critical things like freezer, fridge and my wife's coffee machine are up and working. I'm typing this sitting at a McDonald's for their WIFI. My workshop flooded with about 3" of water so none of my machines were damaged, only some wood got wet which is no biggie. All buildings are undamaged but we got 9" of rain according to my gauge in about 5 hours. No leaks around windows or roof that we an tell. Winds were unreal. Got lucky, even with the flooded garage/workshop.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Low 60s here this am, 96% humidity but I dont feel it. Low to mid 70s for a high, just delightful!  it has rained for the last 4 days but it was a good steady soaking rain that we needed. Weather is beautiful now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

It ended up being over 5" of rain, and 75 mph winds. Several tornadoes and lots of trees down.
Several people died when trees fell on their cars. Lots of power outages, bridges & roads washed out, general destruction over all.
I got lucky & didn't lose power, no major damage, just general mayhem.
I am very thankful to God that He protected my home.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Our power is back on as of an hour ago. Out 30 hours but, thanks to the generator, it was relatively painless. Now have to clean up the mud and debris that washed in. Very lucky compared to others who had wind and flash flood damage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Another 1.5" of rain in the last hour and workshop flooded again as bad as it was Tuesday. Tornados east of us in Delaware and New Jersey and some straight line wind reported up to 65 mph. It's been a rough week here. Another bad storm expected tomorrow. The generator is ready and gassed up just in case.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Sorry to hear that, Larry.

We had 4.6” of torrential rain last night. Fairly localized, about 1.5” a few miles away. Flash flooding in our area with some creeks 7.5 feet above flood. We are on high ground so no worries for us. Good thing this was all between about 11pm and 2am so most slept through it. Me, it woke me up.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

Got lucky this afternoon. Thunderstorm system went through and we only had 50 mph winds. Quad Cities (Iowa/Illinois), had winds from 70 to 80 mph. One site in Iowa clocked 112 mph! 

Lots of leaves laying around, but lost no trees or even large branches. Bad part, we are getting really dry, and only got 0.2" rain.


----------



## Graybeard

Tim, we were on the northern edge of that storm and only got the rain which we needed. Our club president is located in Dubuque Iowa and his internet and cell service is limited. Our zoom meeting and demo has been cancelled. Cedar Rapids is a mess with power out and downed trees all over. There'll be lots of wood in the city landfill yard. Thankfully no one was injured that I'm aware of.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I have relatives in Cedar Rapids and the reports are crazy. 100 mph straight line winds for almost an hour. Every I know is okay, but a real mess. Have a buddy in Urbandale, essentially Des Moines, and they are still without power and trees are a mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

How's your weather treating you?
Like a rented mule.
It was way too hot here for over 2 months straight, now it's been flooding for a week & a half.
It's either one or the other, no middle ground this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Peepers predict late frost here, 3rd week in September.... in the 50's tonight, almost chilly. Last Thursday was a great night for meteor showers. Cloudy every night since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

light rain all day but temps were only in 70s. Very nice to work in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

FranklinWorkshops said:


> light rain all day but temps were only in 70s. Very nice to work in the shop.


Are you drying out at least in the shop?? Hope so.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Gdurfey said:


> Are you drying out at least in the shop?? Hope so.


Yes, everything back to normal mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Mid 80's today, with humidity only ~30%. Pleasant weather, but we are getting very dry. Spent the last two days hauling hose around to water various garden areas.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Hot and dry. No rain for 8 days. Wish we had a tropical system to wet us down UHHHH NO!!

Monday & Tuesday are going to be interesting--NOT. I've hunkered down through a lot of storms in my 65 years living here on the coast. First I remember was Hurricane Carla in 1961. I've rather not deal with one LOL

OBTW see the track below --- continue the track along and it's going to run down my driveway

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Wildthings ; Barry, praying for everyone along the coast; don't you have a second one coming right along behind that one? Think I heard it has been since 1959 since 2 storms have been in the gulf at the same time. Be safe my friend!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> @Wildthings ; Barry, praying for everyone along the coast; don't you have a second one coming right along behind that one? Think I heard it has been since 1959 since 2 storms have been in the gulf at the same time. Be safe my friend!!!


Yep it's been named Laura this morning






I overlayed the 2 tracks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ouch! Be safe anyone in the paths


----------



## Gdurfey

Just saw something on Facebook: HEB considers brisket essential hurrican supply. Limit two......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

This is waaaay too close for me. Please go further east pretty please. Three portable generators and I can't get any of them to run full throttle CRAP. Gotta start pulling boards out in case I need to board up windows. Running out of time. Missed the opportunity to meet up with @Nubsnstubs rats

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Three portable generators and I can't get any of them to run full throttle CRAP.


You gotta get that Generac, Barry.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> You gotta get that Generac, Barry.


Believe me I have been researching it quite thoroughly. And it's probably gonna to happen


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Good luck to all of you on the Gulf Coast. Cat 4 is now possible and that's a killer. Being compared to other historic hurricanes. God be with all of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

After 2 months of record breaking heat & drought, it rained here 23 days in a row.
Not a lot on some days, but it still rained.
Then it got hot again. It's been so hot lately, I saw a small lizard on my bathroom floor cooling off yesterday.
How it got in here, I'll never know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Good luck to all of you on the Gulf Coast. Cat 4 is now possible and that's a killer. Being compared to other historic hurricanes. God be with all of you.


It sure looks like you are going to get your ankles (and maybe your knees) wet @Wildthings. I second Larry's well wishes for you all in Laura's path. Stay safe.


----------



## Gdurfey

Yes, prayers for our TX/LA coastal friends!!!!!!!!! I can't even imagine a storm surge of that magnitude.


----------



## trc65

Finally got some rain! August was a very dry month, only 0.10" rain (average is 4.25") and hotter than normal. Little system went through early morning and dropped 0.8". Garden is happy now - and so am I, wont need to drag hoses an sprinklers all over the place for at least a little while.


----------



## Wildthings

I really like this quote I took from an area weather site: _“If you’re in Houston in August and the high temperature is not in the upper 90s or higher, the streets aren’t flooding, and you’re not concerned about an impending hurricane—it’s a win.” Alas we didn’t do much winning in August. The daily high temperature was 98 degrees or higher on 15 days last month, and we spent about 10 days worrying about an impending hurricane. So August was August, and now, at least, it’s over. _

OK bring on a cool front I'm dying here!! Maybe next Wednesday they're saying with highs of 83° for a couple days

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

yep, @Wildthings , that little cool front we are sending you next Tuesday will be dropping snow down to about 8000 feet elevation they are saying. Not calling for our first frost yet, but it will be close!!!! This past weekend our heat wave was broken and it felt great to have highs only in the 80s; one day was 77 or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Uuuggg...predicted to be 109 today and 111 tomorrow

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, looking at a 50 degree drop in highs in 24 hours going into Tuesday


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> Well, looking at a 50 degree drop in highs in 24 hours going into Tuesday


Garry, we can have for a bunch of days like that here. 40 degree drops are pretty common both winter and summer. After October 1, I never leave the house without my field jacket in arms reach. Never know when it's going to be needed. I put it away after mid April. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Garry, we can have for a bunch of days like that here. 40 degree drops are pretty common both winter and summer. After October 1, I never leave the house without my *field jacket* in arms reach. Never know when it's going to be needed. I put it away after mid April. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Somehow that doesn't surprise me that you have a field jacket!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Barry, despite our dry heat, we also have a dry cold.  I hunted elk in 11 degree weather at night, and 17 during the day in 2005, sleeping in the back of my once reliable truck. My breath actually caused enough condensation to create a thin layer of ice to form on my down comforter I used as my bedding. Yes, my official Army field jacket also has an Arctic liner. The Air Force field jacket doesn't. With good boots, a good pair of gloves, long johns, and with patience ignoring the cold, I usually get my elk when I see one that's legal. I'm 5 for 6 now. Too bad most were cows. Elk is the only animal I hunt anymore. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

We have had cooler temps again. The last few mornings in the high 40's and low 50's, with day temps upper 70's and low 80's, comfortable. However, a few of those days, so over cast the the sun never made it out or only for a few minutes. Hurricane let overs, dropping sprinkles whenever the lawn was nearly dry enough to mow. Yesterday was prime, cool and sunny, same they say coming today. Taking today off, heading to a memorial service, then back to work tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Starting to transition to fall weather. The whole week so far has been great working weather mostly in the 60s and 70s. I went over to NH yesterday for some tractor parts and took the scenic route through Essex county VT. It's about 20 miles of mountainous gravel road. Although not peak fall foliage it's starting to get pretty in the high country. We have had 2 light frosts and more expected this weekend so we have been finishing up harvesting the garden. Not much left just some carrots, beets, and parsnips that benefit from some light frosts. Also a few tomatoes that we will cover at night so the last green ones can vine ripen. Still very dry but I'm betting on a monsoon season before snow flys. Old timers used to say snow won't come to stay until the swamps are full and it's going to take some rain to fill them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

We had heavy fall web-worm this year. Many of the cherries are all ready bare. Most of the trees (maple & birch) have been slowly changing color, but the colored leaves seem to fall off within a day or two of change. Trees are thin crowned. Frost has been spotty, has missed us this week but calling for killing frost from Sunday on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

49 degrees here this morning, going to 61 glorious degrees today! I love fall weather, riding the motorcycle everyday to work. 🏍

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Possible frost tonight, they have a freeze warning posted for tonight, we'll see, kinda early here for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

We will get one tonight for sure. It's been bright and sunny all day not a cloud in the sky. It has also been cold never hit 60 all day. We have had a fire in the stove since daylight. We have had a couple light frosts got a feeling tonight is going to be a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

sprucegum said:


> We will get one tonight for sure. It's been bright and sunny all day not a cloud in the sky. It has also been cold never hit 60 all day. We have had a fire in the stove since daylight. We have had a couple light frosts got a feeling tonight is going to be a good one.



Good luck, our killing frost is predicted for tomorrow night.


----------



## trc65

We are a day ahead and just a tiny bit warmer than you guys. Predicting a low of 39° for us tonight.


----------



## Wildthings

Low tonight of 73 high tomorrow of 86 that's after the front has past and the lowest high in a loooong time. Oh 100% percent chance of tropical storm/hurricane Beta rains from Sunday til Thursday

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Well, the forecast calls for a low of 57 tonight. The bright side is rain, wind and maybe t-storms as well. We have been hiding inside from the smoke for eight days and the weather change should moderate that issue to some degree. Not complaining as many out this way have had it a much worse. Just praying for no more fires. We are very thankful that all we got was smoke.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## SubVet10

Wildthings said:


> Low tonight of 73 high tomorrow of 86 that's after the front has past and the lowest high in a loooong time. Oh 100% percent chance of tropical storm/hurricane Beta rains from Sunday til Thursday


Dodged a couple storms. Now, may have to dodge another. I listen to several cruisers and outdoors campers while I am working. If the better half wasnt highly allergic to fish I may have gotten a boat and headed South by now.


----------



## SubVet10

William Tanner said:


> Well, the forecast calls for a low of 57 tonight. The bright side is rain, wind and maybe t-storms as well. We have been hiding inside from the smoke for eight days and the weather change should moderate that issue to some degree. Not complaining as many out this way have had it a much worse. Just praying for no more fires. We are very thankful that all we got was smoke.


Hey Bill, do yall have fires out there or is it from others that the smoke has traveled? Take care.


----------



## William Tanner

I believe the closest fire is at White Pass. We have been watching Windy.com and it shows the smoke coming from northern California and Oregon. The weather outlook was correct as we had wind and rain last night. It was indeed 57 at 4:30 this morning. So no smoke here now. Broken overcast and breezy. Relatives checking in from the NW are reporting that the smoke has dissipated. Wife and I should be getting back to our morning walks now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

The attachment shows the smoke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Well, between yesterday and today's frost, the garden is done... insert sad face here.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Been in Florida visiti the past few days and the heat and humidity have kicked my tail!! Ugh......., but small front is sitting over us south of Venice with a nice breeze, a bit more tolerable. More on the trip in another post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Wildthings , Barry, I know you are wet, but are you still above water?? Just thinking about you as we flew home yesterday...….

Hope all the gulf coast folks are okay. I know these slow movers can flood just as bad as a more powerful storm.


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> @Wildthings , Barry, I know you are wet, but are you still above water?? Just thinking about you as we flew home yesterday...….
> 
> Hope all the gulf coast folks are okay. I know these slow movers can flood just as bad as a more powerful storm.


Thanks Garry. We came out about as perfect as you could want. There were quite a few areas in the SW Houston area that received greater than 10"

Reports this morning is Beta has moved across Galveston Bay heading NE and soon to be just a memory. Most of the heavy bands were slightly west of us during this encounter. My son (20 miles SW) got 12 1/2", my BIL (15 miles west) got 8 1/2". Yesterday my totals were 1 1/4" but during the 
night it rained up to 2 3/4". Here's that band that upped my totals last evening. If you never have been in one of these bands imagine a bucket of water being poured on your head for a while LOL







Compared to Hurricane Harvey's 52" (5 days) this was a nice shower. Here's a comparison of Beta to Harvey(right)






 I think we are done with tropical weather this year even though officially it ends in a month or so
My weather guys are promising pretty weather here shortly and a significant cool front within a week!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## brandon

Has not quit raining here for over a week, temps have been nice though


----------



## Sprung

Spent the last 7 nights sleeping in a tent. The first few nights got down into the high 30's. Then a couple nights in the 40's. Then a real treat the last couple nights - 50's! We slept well and warm - we knew what the temps could be when we were getting ready for the trip, so we were prepared with extra blankets. Daytime highs were nice - ranging from low 60's to mid 70's. Only rained briefly, once, during the night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Our weather has been good, but been talking with my Nephew who lives in Cheyenne WY. Fire in Medicine Bow National Forest is giving them sub optimal weather. Said today, couldn't spend more than a few minutes outside without chest getting tight and out of breath. Here is a picture he took yesterday at about 4:30 pm of the sun. And no, those aren't clouds.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Would have thought a pink ball was super-imposed into a normal looking sky for us. However, it would be clouds here. Our sun rise mornings have been odd colored the last 10 days or so. They say from the ash and dust from out west. Simply amazing what can be...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Here are a couple of pictures my nephew just shared on facebook from _Phil Bergmaier Photography_. These were shot from about 20 miles away from the fire.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Fall is coming to Colorado. Another above average day today heat wise, but a strong breeze blowing that just had a feel to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

@Wildthings , Barry and others, praying for your safety while Delta comes ashore. Gee, I feel for the folks of Lake Charles. This is tough...…. As one lady being interviewed said; I lost half the roof during Laura, guess I will lose the other half with Delta...… very sad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Maverick

My daughters live about 50 miles north of Lake Charles. One daughter had major damage to their home from Laura and were still waiting on insurance to decide what they were going to do. Her husband is a lineman and has been working 12 to 16 hours a day and they just got everyone’s electricity back on last week. The other daughter only had minor damage but was without electricity for about two weeks.Please keep the folks in that area in your thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Mike1950

beautiful fall weather here- 40-50s at night and 70s in day- PERFECT


----------



## Wildthings

Once again this is too close for comfort!! North winds and rain this morning. This time of year you would think it's a cold front pushing through BUT NO it's a Cat 3 hurricane coming up your backdoor!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

Maverick said:


> My daughters live about 50 miles north of Lake Charles. One daughter had major damage to their home from Laura and were still waiting on insurance to decide what they were going to do. Her husband is a lineman and has been working 12 to 16 hours a day and they just got everyone’s electricity back on last week. The other daughter only had minor damage but was without electricity for about two weeks.Please keep the folks in that area in your thoughts and prayers.


On another forum one of the members is a pilot and took this picture of Lake Charles. Look at all the blue tarps on roofs. I think they are not gonna withstand this next blast. One guy was talking how they just got all the inside dried out and now they are evacuating and not looking forward to when they return

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Maverick

Wildthings said:


> On another forum one of the members is a pilot and took this picture of Lake Charles. Look at all the blue tarps on roofs. I think they are not gonna withstand this next blast. One guy was talking how they just got all the inside dried out and now they are evacuating and not looking forward to when they return
> View attachment 194474



One of my daughters posted the same pic on her FB page. Crazy.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> On another forum one of the members is a pilot and took this picture of Lake Charles. Look at all the blue tarps on roofs. I think they are not gonna withstand this next blast. One guy was talking how they just got all the inside dried out and now they are evacuating and not looking forward to when they return
> View attachment 194474


wow- that is bad enough already

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Hopefully just a touch of rain like last one, Barry. Keep your head down.
How’s that generator situation?


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> How’s that generator situation?


LOL the same. but it moved down the squeaky wheel list a little bit


----------



## Strider

At the moment we have roughly 60cm of rain per day xD

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> LOL the same. but it moved down the squeaky wheel list a little bit


The last couple of years should have put it dang near top of the list.


----------



## T. Ben

47 degrees right now and only a half hour before pheasant hunting starts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D

T. Ben said:


> 47 degrees right now and only a half hour before pheasant hunting starts.


Thats fantastic hunting weather. Good luck and post up some pictures. One of these days I need to get up that way and give pheasants a try. I’m waiting on snipe season here in Florida.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Ray D said:


> Thats fantastic hunting weather. Good luck and post up some pictures. One of these days I need to get up that way and give pheasants a try. I’m waiting on snipe season here in Florida.


Well,only saw one rooster this morning,it was running on the dog which means i have no chance at keeping up. Poor dog is a little sore so i will give her the evening off. we will be out again tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

Daughters driveway is a mess after Delta went through and the power is out again but no house damage.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## T. Ben

48degrees this morning,very windy and we are off for another day of pheasant hunting. Hoping today will be better than yesterday.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D

T. Ben said:


> Well,only saw one rooster this morning,it was running on the dog which means i have no chance at keeping up. Poor dog is a little sore so i will give her the evening off. we will be out again tomorrow morning.


Sounds like a lot of fun even though you only got on one rooster. What kind a dog you hunt over?


----------



## T. Ben

Ray D said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun even though you only got on one rooster. What kind a dog you hunt over?


It is always a good day out in the field with the dog,she’s a black lab.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

I'm getting a nice soft, slow rain today & tomorrow thanks to Delta.
We are bone dry here & the grass crunched when you walked on it.
I'd rather have a nice soft rain for a few days instead of a downpour that lasts 10 mins.
It soaks in way better that way.
More rain now = less snow later....usually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Dark cold rainy day but the rainbow in the west at sun up was pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Maverick said:


> Daughters driveway is a mess after Delta went through and the power is out again but no house damage.
> 
> View attachment 194548


John, what town does your daughter live in Louisiana? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Maverick

Nubsnstubs said:


> John, what town does your daughter live in Louisiana? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



This one lives in Leesville. My other daughter lives in DeRidder and her home was declared a total loss from Laura. The good news is that no one has been injured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Maverick said:


> This one lives in Leesville. My other daughter lives in DeRidder and her home was declared a total loss from Laura. The good news is that no one has been injured.


Leesville, huh?? It's too bad about the damage to the driveway, but the rest of the house looks ok. Is you daughter affiliated with the Army? I did my basic training there in '64. I felt like I was back at home while in training. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Maverick

Nubsnstubs said:


> Is you daughter affiliated with the Army? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Not directly. Her husband works for a contractor on base that processes troops in and out.


----------



## trc65

28° last night, so the warm season veggies are done. Still have the cool season crops though. Spinach, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, parsnips and potatoes are still in the garden. Also about time to plant garlic for next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Had our first frost last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

Still over 90 here today.


----------



## T. Ben

Low's in the thirty's high's in the forty's,fifty's, 2+ inhes of snow in the northern part of the state. MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm winter is right around the corner.


----------



## sprucegum

Well sheet it happened

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

sprucegum said:


> Well sheet it happened
> 
> View attachment 194769



Looks familiar. This was day 15 of frost, no snow as of yet. However, we have had snow in August, so no surprise this time of year. Were you ready for it?


----------



## sprucegum

Mr. Peet said:


> Were you ready for it?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G.

sprucegum said:


> View attachment 194770
> 
> View attachment 194771


Nice stack of kindling. Where do you keep the firewood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Herb G. said:


> Nice stack of kindling. Where do you keep the firewood?


It's a antique cook stove, anything bigger than a carpenters pencil won't fit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

sprucegum said:


> It's a antique cook stove, anything bigger than a carpenters pencil won't fit.


My Grandma had one similar to that. But it burned coal.


----------



## sprucegum

Herb G. said:


> My Grandma had one similar to that. But it burned coal.


Most of them would burn coal you just need to change the grates.


----------



## Mr. Peet

@Gdurfey 

How much snow you get? Kid had a foot in Pierce. Asked him how the fires were and he has not had the news on in weeks. He does 14hr days 5 days a week and focuses his son the other 2 days. We're supposed to get some slush and snow come morning.


----------



## Herb G.

I am getting the remnants of Zeta here today. About 5" of rain in the bucket here already, & it's supposed to rain until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> @Gdurfey
> 
> How much snow you get? Kid had a foot in Pierce. Asked him how the fires were and he has not had the news on in weeks. He does 14hr days 5 days a week and focuses his son the other 2 days. We're supposed to get some slush and snow come morning.



Not much, we were sort of between the heavy stuff. The fires did well, from 1.5 to 2 feet!!! They are saying not really enough to extinguish, but it had to have slowed things down. Problem was the cold with this storm; really frigid; around zero both Sunday and Monday nights. Of course that also gave the firefighters issues; between horrible road conditions/travel and frozen equipment. It is like they can't buy a break on these 2 major fires.

Back to snow amounts; so a couple of feet in the mountains north and west of Denver; Pueblo received about 15 inches which broke all types of records (usually dry their to begin with compared to us) and on southwest of Pueblo another hour to an hour and a half, they had over 2 feet and some isolated areas received 3 feet. Just crazy!!!!

I realized when I saw this I should have posted something. Very strange; and we sent an ice storm eastward......


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Not much, we were sort of between the heavy stuff. The fires did well, from 1.5 to 2 feet!!! They are saying not really enough to extinguish, but it had to have slowed things down. Problem was the cold with this storm; really frigid; around zero both Sunday and Monday nights. Of course that also gave the firefighters issues; between horrible road conditions/travel and frozen equipment. It is like they can't buy a break on these 2 major fires.
> 
> Back to snow amounts; so a couple of feet in the mountains north and west of Denver; Pueblo received about 15 inches which broke all types of records (usually dry their to begin with compared to us) and on southwest of Pueblo another hour to an hour and a half, they had over 2 feet and some isolated areas received 3 feet. Just crazy!!!!
> 
> I realized when I saw this I should have posted something. Very strange; and we sent an ice storm eastward......



Trav said it was -19 on his way to work Sunday or Monday morning. I'd say, quite a cold snap.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

Guess we are going to get a little taste of the cold tonight. So far we have not dropped below the upper 20s guess we will be in the teens tonight. Probably have to tighten up the chicken coop a little to keep the water from freezing. Hate to start using electricity to heat it this early in the season.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TimR

Zeta came thru with gusts up to 70 mph...took down this red oak and totaled my truck. Lucky only grazed house with a dent in downspout and no one hurt. Neighbor with track hoe to help get out of way. Gonna miss this truck, have had it since 2002. Chevy 2500 crew cab diesel with about 220k miles in near perfect condition. Oh well, wife has been wanting me to look at something a bit smaller like a Colorado.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## trc65

Glad it was only the truck that was hurt, although it is tough to lose such a reliable work horse. Thank God for good neighbors with big equipment!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Maverick



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

TimR said:


> Zeta came thru with gusts up to 70 mph...took down this red oak and totaled my truck. Lucky only grazed house with a dent in downspout and no one hurt. Neighbor with track hoe to help get out of way. Gonna miss this truck, have had it since 2002. Chevy 2500 crew cab diesel with about 220k miles in near perfect condition. Oh well, wife has been wanting me to look at something a bit smaller like a Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 195431
> 
> View attachment 195432
> 
> View attachment 195433
> 
> View attachment 195434
> 
> View attachment 195435


Looks like a nice oak log too bad it wrecked your truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That sucks about the truck. At least the family and house are ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

TimR said:


> Zeta came thru with gusts up to 70 mph...took down this red oak and totaled my truck. Lucky only grazed house with a dent in downspout and no one hurt. Neighbor with track hoe to help get out of way. Gonna miss this truck, have had it since 2002. Chevy 2500 crew cab diesel with about 220k miles in near perfect condition. Oh well, wife has been wanting me to look at something a bit smaller like a Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 195431
> 
> View attachment 195432
> 
> View attachment 195433
> 
> View attachment 195434
> 
> View attachment 195435


Jeebus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Super sucks about the truck. If you are not salt country and the frame was good, I'd splurge on a replacement bed. Looks like a dent in the cab roof too. Beds run $800 and up here.

Wife's family are Chevy fanatics, so if you sell, let me know and I'll share pics with them.


----------



## Mr. Peet

sprucegum said:


> Guess we are going to get a little taste of the cold tonight. So far we have not dropped below the upper 20s guess we will be in the teens tonight. Probably have to tighten up the chicken coop a little to keep the water from freezing. Hate to start using electricity to heat it this early in the season.



Same here. It is 30 now, calling for 22 by morning. Hope they are wrong again. Our flurries stopped at 2 inches, stuck around all day until passing rain and sleet at 4pm. Just patches of snow left now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Mr. Peet said:


> Same here. It is 30 now, calling for 22 by morning. Hope they are wrong again. Our flurries stopped at 2 inches, stuck around all day until passing rain and sleet at 4pm. Just patches of snow left now.


Frost warning for us...got that wood stove cooking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Mr. Peet said:


> Super sucks about the truck. If you are not salt country and the frame was good, I'd splurge on a replacement bed. Looks like a dent in the cab roof too. Beds run $800 and up here.
> 
> Wife's family are Chevy fanatics, so if you sell, let me know and I'll share pics with them.


Yea, would love if only the bed. Cab damage pretty ugly. More than I’d expect possible to fix but I’ll gladly have repaired vs totaled if possible. 18 yr old truck hasn’t a bit of rust on it and everything works.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> Yea, would love if only the bed. Cab damage pretty ugly. More than I’d expect possible to fix but I’ll gladly have repaired vs totaled if possible. 18 yr old truck hasn’t a bit of rust on it and everything works.



At that age, the insurance company would likely total it and offer buy back at scrap value times 2. 5-8k at a body shop versus 30k for a used replacement or 50k new. Good luck.


----------



## sprucegum

Kind of off the weather subject but how hard is it to find older rust free trucks in your part of the world [email protected] Anything around here that is much over 15 years old usually is pretty well spalted and in need of some serious stabilizer. I would love to have a mid 80s to mid 90s 2wd basic truck for a summer driver. I would not even mind doing some pretty extensive drive train repairs if the sheet metal and frame was good. We really need 4wd in the winter but I would not want to run a nice classic in our winter road salt anyway.


----------



## trc65

After hitting 18° Sunday night, every day this week has been at or near 70° and sunny. This will last until next Tuesday when our November weather returns with highs in the 40's.


----------



## Gdurfey

Tim, having same here. Record or near record highs all week until Saturday; then the next wave of true autumn weather roles in. Unfortunately, they keep dropping the precipitation predictions; looks like another dry front for us.


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> After hitting 18° Sunday night, every day this week has been at or near 70° and sunny.


----------



## trc65

Dont worry Troy, winter will be here sooer than you know it with plenty of white stuff for you to play on.


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> Dont worry Troy, winter will be here sooer than you know it with plenty of white stuff for you to play on.


Boy I hope so,I just spent a pile of cash on parts for the sled. BRAAAP BRAAAP!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Boy I hope so,I just spent a pile of cash on parts for the sled. BRAAAP BRAAAP!!!



We had snow for a few days last week, then near 70 this week. Hope to get ready for the real snow soon, as the list is still long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> We had snow for a few days last week, then near 70 this week. Hope to get ready for the real snow soon, as the list is still long.


We had a couple inches,crappy wet snow. I’m not quite ready for it yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

This is some crazy weather we have gone from 19 degrees and 6 inches of snow on Tuesday to 70 and sunshine today. I was just out in the garden and some parsnips that I left to dig in the spring are sprouting new tops. I let the wood stove go out and we are planning to grill burgers tonight on the patio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

My Parents just told me it got down to the 20's in San Antonio a couple of nights ago! All ya sturdy Texans doing ok? Just wondering!


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> My Parents just told me it got down to the 20's in San Antonio a couple of nights ago! All ya sturdy Texans doing ok? Just wondering!


@Tony probably hasn't been out of his house since then trying to recover
34° here that night. Had to cover the orchard. We survived!


----------



## T. Ben

It’s been in the teens for lows and 40’s for highs.


----------



## Mike Hill

Per Wendell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Temp is finally heading south. Talking about a 30 degree drop in highs for tomorrow for next 4 or so days. The best news is they are showing we could get some moisture out of this. We are in a severe drought still, even snow is welcome right now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

We are about 20° over average temp for today and tomorrow, but scheduled to get wet mix on Friday through the wknd. Been pleasant getting outside work done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> We are about 20° over average temp for today and tomorrow, but scheduled to get wet mix on Friday through the wknd. Been pleasant getting outside work done.



Look forward to it coming this way. Yesterday's high was 29, flurries forecasted stacked to a few inches. Roads were a mess. Lots of MVA's all afternoon and late morning. Last night was freezing rain, but treated roads did ok. Either way, I need winter tires...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Crazy last couple of days, above avg temps, but accompanied by steady 30mph winds. Today got up to 62°, but i just came in from the shop and its now 21°. Tomorrow, not supposed to even hit 20°. 

I've declared shop time over for this Christmas, what isn't done I'll give to people for a New Years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Yesterday started at around 40 ended around 5 with a pile of snow and wind gusts,according to the news,up to 65mph. This morning is -5. This was part of drive home from work. With parts of the road closed due to jackknifed trucks and trucks in the ditch it only took 4 1/2 hrs or so. This was the view out the windshield,my speed for about the last hour and a half or so and I had to follow the lines looking out my window. Still would rather have to deal with this on my way home than live in the cities!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Sprung

Troy, I had been looking yesterday at the weather out your way. It was brutal. If I still lived out there, that's the kind of blizzard where I'd be standing in the living room, looking out the picture window, having a hard time seeing even halfway down the block. And a white knuckle driving experience if you had to drive in it. (And I have to admit that I was glad to be here, where yesterday's high was 45, though windy!)


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Troy, I had been looking yesterday at the weather out your way. It was brutal. If I still lived out there, that's the kind of blizzard where I'd be standing in the living room, looking out the picture window, having a hard time seeing even halfway down the block. And a white knuckle driving experience if you had to drive in it. (And I have to admit that I was glad to be here, where yesterday's high was 45, though windy!)


I was hoping to be off work before it got to bad,that didn’t work. Luckily,I just got my pickup back from getting new front tires put on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Three inches of snow this afternoon, freezing rain for the last three hours with 20 mph winds. Can't believe we still have power. Supposed to warm up after midnight and change to all rain, so hopefully power will stay on...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

You’re welcome Tim. Sent it to you last night. Sorry I didn’t get any of those Woodbarter peanuts in it for you. Will try to package it better next time. We had about 3 inches out of it but the wind picked up in the evening and we had some drifts.

Seriously, hope your power stays on and you stay safe. The sun did come out this afternoon and it was actually a nice day out even though it was cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

My nephew is in Cheyenne, and I regularly watch their weather to see what we will be getting in a day or two (depending on winds). Talked to him earlier this evening and said they got about six inches.

Winds are starting to die down a little and its warmed up a degree, so think we'll be ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

We finally got some snow but not enough yet,by the end of the weekend I’ll have the yard all tore up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eaglea1

Hey @T. Ben , at least it's keepin the Minnesota state birds down, right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

eaglea1 said:


> Hey @T. Ben , at least it's keepin the Minnesota state birds down, right? View attachment 198892


That’s right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Another ice storm today, shifting to snow a little later. Very little wind, so no danger of losing power, but will be surprised if we don't lose a few pine branches.

Here's a shot down the drive, the pine branches touching the ground are normally 12 ft off the ground.





Peach branch





Fence with a foxtail hanging.





Remnants of pole beans.






Icicles on the old chicken house.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ice=NO GOOD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D

Nice pictures. Hope all goes well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

That chicken house picture is cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Photos sure tell the story. I feel like I visited. I would have asked, “What’s in the old chicken house?”


----------



## trc65

Mostly gardening supplies/tools, plus pesticides/fertilizers. Plastic flats, cell packs, potting soil, etc. Also have an elevated insulated box some of the cats stay in when possums aren't in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sorry, double post......


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Another ice storm today, shifting to snow a little later. Very little wind, so no danger of losing power, but will be surprised if we don't lose a few pine branches.
> 
> Here's a shot down the drive, the pine branches touching the ground are normally 12 ft off the ground.
> 
> View attachment 199086
> 
> Peach branch
> 
> View attachment 199087
> 
> Fence with a foxtail hanging.
> 
> View attachment 199088
> 
> Remnants of pole beans.
> 
> View attachment 199089
> 
> 
> Icicles on the old chicken house.
> 
> View attachment 199090



That's what it looks like here this morning. Weather folks said it was above freezing last night at 10pm and supposed warm warm up all night to be 40+ by 8am. It is up to 33 and everything is ice except treated roads.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

During the night it rained a little, I thought. When I finally got out of bed, that rain was actually snow. It hasn't snowed here since April, 1999.. It's now 9:30 AM and it's still snowing. It doesn't look like it will stop for at least another hour. Another day behind on my Door job, and another day of wet Cholla. 

This is looking north towards Old Tucson,



this is looking south, towards Mexico.



Another picture facing south



Tailing's dump from one of the copper mines south of me, about 25 miles and Helmet Peak. .



................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Best snow this year. About over. The weather guys are saying we aren’t getting the Arizona snow....was hoping it would swing up this way.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings

About an hour ago and 80%ish humidity


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Best snow this year. About over. The weather guys are saying we aren’t getting the Arizona snow....was hoping it would swing up this way.
> 
> View attachment 201148


You're getting the one that dropped 6 inches on us two days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nubsnstubs said:


> During the night it rained a little, I thought. When I finally got out of bed, that rain was actually snow. It hasn't snowed here since April, 1999.. It's now 9:30 AM and it's still snowing. It doesn't look like it will stop for at least another hour. Another day behind on my Door job, and another day of wet Cholla.
> 
> This is looking north towards Old Tucson,
> View attachment 201137
> this is looking south, towards Mexico.View attachment 201138
> 
> Another picture facing southView attachment 201140
> 
> Tailing's dump from one of the copper mines south of me, about 25 miles and Helmet Peak. .View attachment 201142
> 
> ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


My Mom said it was snowing in Wickenburg yesterday.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Started here 9am as snow, big flakes, 2" diameter and larger. When they hit the bare boulders they exploded in many, many smaller flakes, snow pellets and ice shards. Very weird. Been warm, nearly 30 so sure that does something as it is coming out of the southwest. Turned to pellets by 10, sleet by 11 and recently freezing rain.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wickenburg is several hundred feet lower than Tucson, but we are on a different weather course than those northerners. Their stuff comes in from LA, and ours comes in from Ensenada, Mexico. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

-8 this morning so I decided to smoke some brisket. My wife saw what I was up to yesterday when I was prepping the brisket so she put some soldier beans in water to soak over night. The Texas state food with vermont style maple baked beans. Thinking I may dribble a little maple syrup on the brisket for the last hour of cooking, should caramelize a bit for another flavor profile.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum

Got the smoker just outside the garage door so I decided to fire up the old South Bend and make a metric extension for my metric forstener bits so I can drill tall pepper mills. Think it looks pretty good, it was a very rusty 5/8 grade 8 bolt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow nice work. You do have some talents!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

well, with the sun out and standing in it yesterday, the weather was okay. I was outside a bit, not bad. Home from dinner with a friend and it has already gone down to 9, with some wind blowing. Not bad wind, but enough to give a wind chill of say 5 or so I am guessing. Woke up this morning and 5 or so out there; low Monday morning is supposed to be down to -13 or so. Dang cold for this Colorado town!!!! Supposed to be snow with it. Should be a nice drive to Denver airport Sunday morning. At least I am going to Florida; the body will be in total shock!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Next Monday and Tuesday here on the upper coastal Texas the lows are forecasted at 15° and 13°. Last time that happened was in the 80's. This area is not prepared to handle that type of cold. And wintry mix with ice and sleet to add to the fun Yeah right

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

We had -1 this morning. First time below 0 since last year. We have had single digits many (a dozen times) mornings since October. Luckily the cold is west of us. Another foot of snow possible this weekend and more next week. We've had 6' since Jan. 1st, twice as much as last winter.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Next Monday and Tuesday here on the upper coastal Texas the lows are forecasted at 15° and 13°. Last time that happened was in the 80's. This area is not prepared to handle that type of cold. And wintry mix with ice and sleet to add to the fun Yeah right


saw the pictures from Ft Worth yesterday of the 100 car pile up. Not good!!!!!! and this is the 3rd or 4 such event this year?

Barry, that is down right scary. I had a friend of a friend in Tucson (before my Woodbarter friends) that sent pictures of their big freeze like that ......8 years ago or so? There wasn't a piece of copper pipe to be found within a 100 miles so many were broke!! Oh my gosh I feel for y'all. Can you go without water for a few days so you can drain even the house? I know that sounds ludicrous, but...…….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Single digit highs all week, coupled with an inch or two of fluff nearly every day blowing around. Three to five inches tonight followed by the really cold Sunday/Monday. Talking in the range of -15 to -20° Sunday night.

Regardless, not as much snow as Mark has had, nor as cold as those further north, so no complaints, it could be a lot worse!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## eaglea1

We're gettin ready for the next artic blast coming in this weekend, but I feel for all you Texans that aren't really prepared for 
the frosty weather that we get up here. Welcome to our world. Stay safe and be extra careful driving if you have to go out.
Every year folks up here have to " re-learn" how to drive after we get our first snow. It's lightly snowing right now and the scanner
is going crazy with drive offs again. Folks just don't want to slow down I guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

eaglea1 said:


> We're gettin ready for the next artic blast coming in this weekend, but I feel for all you Texans that aren't really prepared for
> the frosty weather that we get up here. *Welcome to our world*. Stay safe and be extra careful driving if you have to go out.
> Every year folks up here have to " re-learn" how to drive after we get our first snow. It's lightly snowing right now and the scanner
> is going crazy with drive offs again. Folks just don't want to slow down I guess.


Thanks Randy! Next year we'll send a hurricane your way so we can say the same

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> Thanks Randy! Next year we'll send a hurricane your way so we can say the same


Belay that suggestion! To get from the gulf to Randy, that sucker would have to pass right over me! No thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Belay that suggestion! To get from the gulf to Randy, that sucker would have to pass right over me! No thanks!



He should have @Kenbo send it down from his area....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

We got our scheduled 4-6 inches of snow last night and this morning. The sun came out after lunch but the temperature stayed below 25F. Got my exercise shoveling it around and then raked off the roof and shoveled that around. Made a nice size pile out at the corner of the driveway. It was actually pretty light and fluffy, so not a ton of water in it. Hopefully the mountains got a heap. We need it. The skiers are probably in heaven with this fluffy stuff and cold temps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1

You guys can keep all those hurricanes , we have enough special events up here. Although, I gotta say it seems most of the 
real bad weather usually passes south of us most of the time. Yeah, we get an occasional tornado or high winds and other 
stuff, but it sure seems that the center of the U.S. is pounded way more. What's gotta really suck, is when you get hit with something
that you not really used to, and not really prepared for it. We got hit by an F5 tornado back in 96, and it took out the garage, the shop, and 
lifted the roof off the house and set it back down, but we survived and learned a healthy respect for mother nature, and we got very
insurance wise in the process as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

eaglea1 said:


> You guys can keep all those hurricanes , we have enough special events up here. Although, I gotta say it seems most of the
> real bad weather usually passes south of us most of the time. Yeah, we get an occasional tornado or high winds and other
> stuff, but it sure seems that the center of the U.S. is pounded way more. *What's gotta really suck, is when you get hit with something
> that you not really used to, and not really prepared for it. *We got hit by an F5 tornado back in 96, and it took out the garage, the shop, and
> lifted the roof off the house and set it back down, but we survived and learned a healthy respect for mother nature, and we got very
> insurance wise in the process as well.


Yeah like the ice storm of '21. My son is sending me videos of all the huge live oak trees that surrounds his house. They are devastated by this ice storm. Huge limbs and the entire tops of the trees laying on the ground. Snapped off by the weight of the ice

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Could post this in how’s your day been but works here as well. At Denver airport going to go join wife south of Tampa. Little chilly here. I know it’s not the worst and tomorrow will be another 10 degrees colder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Rough day in the shop , had to take a break....

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Lou Currier

Gdurfey said:


> Could post this in how’s your day been but works here as well. At Denver airport going to go join wife south of Tampa. Little chilly here. I know it’s not the worst and tomorrow will be another 10 degrees colder.
> 
> View attachment 203069
> 
> View attachment 203070


You’re in for a treat...weather is great south of Tampa...see above 

Edit: If you don’t get along with pollen then you might want to get something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Could post this in how’s your day been but works here as well. At Denver airport going to go join wife south of Tampa. Little chilly here. I know it’s not the worst and tomorrow will be another 10 degrees colder.
> 
> View attachment 203069
> 
> View attachment 203070


Kid said -13 in Greeley, CO this morning.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Well H$LL it's snowing right now right here in Brach City, TX. They r saying we may get 4-6" of it by noon tomorrow. OK cool really but not the 48 hours of below freezing temps and a lot of that below 20°....where's my hurricanes at?

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Well H$LL it's snowing right now right here in Brach City, TX. They r saying we may get 4-6" of it by noon tomorrow. OK cool really but not the 48 hours of below freezing temps and a lot of that below 20°....where's my hurricanes at?



Here it is... I mean here they are.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## eaglea1



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

eaglea1 said:


> View attachment 203132


You're pretty close to straight across the lake from me. I am glad the lake has been warming that air some... we are single digits but haven't hit the negatives yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

21 and 2" total. West of the Cascades has a bunch of snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

top recorded wind speed in vegas the other day that tore out all those trees 72 mph.

yesterday was tshirt weather but wind comes back tomorrow

we're looking pretty sweet here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Well H$LL it's snowing right now right here in Brach City, TX. They r saying we may get 4-6" of it by noon tomorrow. OK cool really but not the 48 hours of below freezing temps and a lot of that below 20°....where's my hurricanes at?


@Wildthings 
You are gonna wish you had that Generac, Barry.


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> @Wildthings
> You are gonna wish you had that Generac, Barry.


I'm already wishing that. My daughter's 10 miles away and been without electricity since 2:00 am. We still have it luckily but they say it could still go out

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Wildthings said:


> I'm already wishing that. My daughter's 10 miles away and been without electricity since 2:00 am. We still have it luckily but they say it could still go out


saw an article on TX rolling black outs to deal with extreme cold weather demands. that sucks

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings

vegas urban lumber said:


> saw an article on TX rolling black outs to deal with extreme cold weather demands. that sucks


The man said they are not "rolling" down here but whos out will probably stay out until they get some generation plants back on line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

It's 9 here, 6" of snow at my house. City is shut down, highways closed, etc. Rolling blackouts. Not fun for a South Texas boy, we ain't used to this crap!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pretty warm here

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

You need a bigger burn pit Smoky will be looking for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> I'm already wishing that. My daughter's 10 miles away and been without electricity since 2:00 am. We still have it luckily but they say it could still go out


I get that. When hurricane Isabel blew through here in 2003 we were without power for 5 days. We are on a well. Living with 3 women, well they get all torqued up if they can’t flush the toilet or take a shower. The rest, as they say, is history. It’s been a really good unit and worth every penny, even though I’m down to only 1 woman now.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wet enough, nothings gonna catch fire plus it's raining

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10

Wildthings said:


> I'm already wishing that. My daughter's 10 miles away and been without electricity since 2:00 am. We still have it luckily but they say it could still go out


@Wildthings Hey Barry, I am glad to hear you are mostly okay. Hopefully the power comes back soon for your daughter. Have you heard from @Foot Patrol ? 
Up here on the north side it is hit or miss. We only lost power for ~15 minutes, but they did cut the load way back. The FIL and I had to unfreeze the inlet pipe to the house. One of the torches malfunctioned and I set a wreath on fire. Luckily we have glass in the door and I saw it when I turned around. My poor wife was on the phone with her mother and I heard her behind me say, " I have to let you go B set the house on fire." 
I tossed it out in the yard and smothered it. No harm done. Mostly to myself. I would have hated to get a hole in my good carhart jacket. 
Navy proverb, "Don't worry about the fire, the flooding will put it out."

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

SubVet10 said:


> @Wildthings Hey Barry, I am glad to hear you are mostly okay. Hopefully the power comes back soon for your daughter. Have you heard from @Foot Patrol ?
> Up here on the north side it is hit or miss. We only lost power for ~15 minutes, but they did cut the load way back. The FIL and I had to unfreeze the inlet pipe to the house. One of the torches malfunctioned and I set a wreath on fire. Luckily we have glass in the door and I saw it when I turned around. My poor wife was on the phone with her mother and I heard her behind me say, " I have to let you go B set the house on fire."
> I tossed it out in the yard and smothered it. No harm done. Mostly to myself. I would have hated to get a hole in my good carhart jacket.
> Navy proverb, "Don't worry about the fire, the flooding will put it out."


@SubVet10 
@Foot Patrol bailed on us and moved to Florida. But I think he's around Pensacola so he may be getting a taste of this. Sounds like an eventful proceeding you and daddy-in-law are having. Good luck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> I get that. When hurricane Isabel blew through here in 2003 we were without power for 5 days. We are on a well. Living with 3 women, well they get all torqued up if they can’t flush the toilet or take a shower. The rest, as they say, is history. It’s been a really good unit and worth every penny, even though I’m down to only 1 woman now.


Like I said before : oh I'm going to get one. I just thought I had until next hurricane season before I needed it. LOL. I have, recently, received emails from a few companies quoting off season pricing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1

Tom Smart said:


> I get that. When hurricane Isabel blew through here in 2003 we were without power for 5 days. We are on a well. Living with 3 women, well they get all torqued up if they can’t flush the toilet or take a shower. The rest, as they say, is history. * It’s been a really good unit and worth every penny, even though I’m down to only 1 woman now.*


That's a pretty good trade, 2 women and every penny hmmmmm..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I feel for everyone down south. It's a pain to deal with all the issues of cold/winter, especially when you aren't used to it and your infrastructure isn't built for it.

Just heard from my sister in San Antonio, 60° in their house, rolling blackouts of both electricity and internet (she's been working from home for 10 months), and no water. Sounds like water main problem somewhere near her. Of course no water means no toilet flushing... She finally remembered that snow is water, so has buckets of melting snow and soon will be able to flush.

My conditions, 0°, with -15° wind chill outside, three more inches of snow to fall this afternoon on top of the foot or so we have. Nice toasty 70° inside with full power, internet and water.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> Like I said before : oh I'm going to get one. I just thought I had until next hurricane season before I needed it. LOL. I have, recently, received emails from a few companies quoting off season pricing


Better hurry up and get one, with your current conditions that "off season pricing" might change to "in season pricing" at any moment!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Well my daughter and family has moved in. Their house was at 51° when they left. Hopefully we'll keep electricity here

Ahhhh to be kids again. Some of the neighborhood's kids are making the best of it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Foot Patrol

Wildthings said:


> @Foot Patrol bailed on us and moved to Florida. But I think he's around Pensacola so he may be getting a taste of this.


We are in the 50's here in Pensacola. Lows for the week will be in the low 30's most of the week with highs around 50. Stay warm @Wildthings and @SubVet10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Like I said before : oh I'm going to get one. I just thought I had until next hurricane season before I needed it. LOL. I have, recently, received emails from a few companies quoting off season pricing


Speaking with the guy doing a service on mine in December, he said there is a several month wait list for the most popular sizes around here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Ice on everything this morning. Warmed up. Ice started falling off about 2 pm. Raining hard right now and temps are headed toward freezing in 30 minutes or so. My good'n will likely be tomorrow morning. Anyone got skates?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

The weather here is normal, been hanging a few degrees either side of zero for a couple weeks. Now it 26 and raining on the 4" of snow we got last night. I'm holding off on plowing the yard because the ice is accumulating on to of the snow, if I wait until it changes back to snow so I can just plow the ice and snow together. We will probably loose power but it happens several times a year so I will just start the generator. I had the electrician install a whole house transfer switch when we built the house. The generator wont power the whole house but I can switch circuit's on and off based on need. Sort of a mini rolling blackout. Hope all of you stay safe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

It's 25 right now, the picture is from yesterday. Got 6" of snow, had rolling blackouts yesterday, no power from 9 last night until noon today. Been on since then though. Lost water about 2 this morning, think a main is broke. Was 9 this morning, snow still on the ground. Another single digit night ahead of us. Fun stuff!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## DLJeffs

If that moves east without warming up a little it'll decimate the snook and bonefish populations in Florida like it did about 15 years ago. Redfish seem to handle cooler weather a little better.


----------



## barry richardson

Yea, so it sucks here in the summer, but 70 degrees here today

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | +Karma 2


----------



## trc65

For everybody in TX, it could be worse.

This is a picture down our drive taken this morning. Drifts are between 4-5 ft at the deepest. And no, I didn't clear it, the township plows it for us. Took them a couple dozen fresh from the oven cookies yesterday, do that a couple times a winter to say Thanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> For everybody in TX, it could be worse.
> 
> This is a picture down our drive taken this morning. Drifts are between 4-5 ft at the deepest. And no, I didn't clear it, the township plows it for us. Took them a couple dozen fresh from the oven cookies yesterday, do that a couple times a winter to say Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 203221



That blue sky looks nice. We get about 30 blue sky days a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> That blue sky looks nice. We get about 30 blue sky days a year.


Only about 8 ° today, but it was clear and calm all day, fresh snow so everything looked clean and fresh, one of the best days this winter!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mr. Peet said:


> That blue sky looks nice. We get about 30 blue sky days a year.


we get about 210 blue sky days a year here

this site says you get closer to 71





__





Annual Days of Sunshine in Pennsylvania - Current Results


Yearly averages for number of sunny days and total amount of sunshine at cities in Pennsylvania.




www.currentresults.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

vegas urban lumber said:


> we get about 210 blue sky days a year here
> 
> this site says you get closer to 71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annual Days of Sunshine in Pennsylvania - Current Results
> 
> 
> Yearly averages for number of sunny days and total amount of sunshine at cities in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.currentresults.com



Trev,

That might be for their stats, but when I said blue sky, I meant cloud free. That web link counts days with up to 30% cloud cover. My kid tells us they are about 300 days in his part outside of Denver, CO. Not sure his source though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tony said:


> It's 25 right now, the picture is from yesterday. Got 6" of snow, had rolling blackouts yesterday, no power from 9 last night until noon today. Been on since then though. Lost water about 2 this morning, think a main is broke. Was 9 this morning, snow still on the ground. Another single digit night ahead of us. Fun stuff!
> View attachment 203212


Tony, you certainly have the global warming scare under control. I heard this morning that Texas gets 23% of it electricity from wind turbines and that many of them, if not most, are frozen. Seems like the state power commission believed the hype on global warming and refused to pay for de-icing equipment on the wind turbines like they have in northern states. Is that true?


----------



## eaglea1

We've got -9 deg. right now but headed towards a balmy +17 today, can't wait. The wife and I are headed in today
to receive our second vaccine shot..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Tony, you certainly have the global warming scare under control. I heard this morning that Texas gets 23% of it electricity from wind turbines and that many of them, if not most, are frozen. Seems like the state power commission believed the hype on global warming and refused to pay for de-icing equipment on the wind turbines like they have in northern states. Is that true?


That I don't know but can believe it. Political views aside, I don't see how you can refute the climate is changing. All I can tell you is our power system is way overloaded now, thus the rolling blackouts that are mandated by the governing electric body. We are getting about 2 hours of electricity a day for now. I guess the cell towers are electrical as well, my signal is for crap right now.


----------



## woodtickgreg

-5 hear this morning in when I got up at 6 a.m. but its now supposed to gradually warm up into the 30s next week.
Had 8" of snow yesterday, gave me a snow day off at work. If I was a kid I'd have grabbed the sled and headed for the sled hill at the park, lol.
Icicles look cool though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

Nevermind.


----------



## gman2431

Was chilly this morning! -6 at the house, warmed to zero when I got to work.


----------



## trc65

We paid for yesterday's clear weather with a temp of -15° last night, but hit 21° this afternoon. Will warm and melt a little by Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

5 hear this morning in when I got up at 6 a.m. but its now supposed to gradually warm up into the 30s next week.

-5 with icicles? How does that even happen? Must be sunny on that side of the house? Our weather has been super weird here also.


----------



## Mr. Peet

rob3232 said:


> 5 hear this morning in when I got up at 6 a.m. but its now supposed to gradually warm up into the 30s next week.
> 
> -5 with icicles? How does that even happen? Must be sunny on that side of the house? Our weather has been super weird here also.



Lower insulated houses lose more heat and melt snow at the roof level. The snow above creates an insulative micro-atmosphere (like an igloo) and allows the melted snow to run free as water. As the water hits the colder roof overhang it refreezes. The ice dam starts. Soon the running water backs up and forms pooling. The pooling breaches the dam and drips. During the colder times, the drips slow and re-freeze and with time layer and built your icicles. 

The bad is if the pools back up into the roofing and into the house. Worse yet, a really cold snap repeats, and those water pools can freeze (expand), and damage roofing materials and also leak into the house. Thus IBC code directing the use of ice & watersheild in roofing. Another reason old timers used heat-tape and climbed onto roofs and shoveled them and the list goes on...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tony said:


> That I don't know but can believe it. Political views aside, I don't see how you can refute the climate is changing. All I can tell you is our power system is way overloaded now, thus the rolling blackouts that are mandated by the governing electric body. We are getting about 2 hours of electricity a day for now. I guess the cell towers are electrical as well, my signal is for crap right now.


I think you must be using "you" in a collective sort of way because I do believe the climate is changing. It's been changing for millions of years so why would it stop? You guys are in a weather pattern that happens outside the norms and your power system is designed for norms. Just have to bear it and maybe expand your power flexibility going forward. Here in the routinely frozen part of the country, we have fireplaces, generators, and nuclear power and don't depend on wind or solar to any significant degree. Coal fired power plants have a lot to be said for them in times like these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I think you must be using "you" in a collective sort of way because I do believe the climate is changing. It's been changing for millions of years so why would it stop? You guys are in a weather pattern that happens outside the norms and your power system is designed for norms. Just have to bear it and maybe expand your power flexibility going forward. Here in the routinely frozen part of the country, we have fireplaces, generators, and nuclear power and don't depend on wind or solar to any significant degree. Coal fired power plants have a lot to be said for them in times like these.



Oh boy Larry, you said co*l, that "dirty word" you question bill gates...the zucker will ban you...

I do feel for the folks in the deep freeze. I remember losing power for a few weeks back in 1990 from a June hail storm. Have had 1 or 2 generators on stand by since. We lack a fireplace, but have a wood stove, oil furnace and propane in addition to electric baseboard. Still have gas and oil lamps too. Bet they would trip the smoke alarms in short time.

They forecasted ice storms this week, so we filled a few 5 gallon pails with water just in case. God speed to those in need.


----------



## jasonb

Just got power back on at my house in Austin. It's been out since 5am on Monday. No internet, limited cell service, and no water. Let's see how long the power stays on. Already fixed one busted pipe in garage. Don't even want to look at my pool equipment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mr. Peet said:


> Oh boy Larry, you said co*l, that "dirty word" you question bill gates...the zucker will ban you...
> 
> I do feel for the folks in the deep freeze. I remember losing power for a few weeks back in 1990 from a June hail storm. Have had 1 or 2 generators on stand by since. We lack a fireplace, but have a wood stove, oil furnace and propane in addition to electric baseboard. Still have gas and oil lamps too. Bet they would trip the smoke alarms in short time.
> 
> They forecasted ice storms this week, so we filled a few 5 gallon pails with water just in case. God speed to those in need.


zucker can't ban me since I left FB a long time ago. Also left twitter and never use google. Do use Bing. We also stocked in water in case our well pump goes out. Also have a kerosene heater, three fireplaces and lots of wood so we're as ready as can be. Expect 5-8 inches of snow tomorrow. That will be our fifth snow this winter which is much more than normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> zucker can't ban me since I left FB a long time ago. Also left twitter and never use google. Do use Bing. We also stocked in water in case our well pump goes out. Also have a kerosene heater, three fireplaces and lots of wood so we're as ready as can be. Expect 5-8 inches of snow tomorrow. That will be our fifth snow this winter which is much more than normal.



Same for here, 5-8 inches of snow over 36 hours, starting between 1&3am. We donated our kero heater years ago. Stay safe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Power just back on here after being out for 21 hours. Temps reached lows of 14 yesterday morning. Calling for 2 more nights of mid 20s and then by Sundays highs back in the 60s and maybe some 70s next week. 2021 just told 2020 to "Here hold my beer and watch this!"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

17 this morning heading for mid 20s today. Funny how after a few days in sub zero temps that feels nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

woodtickgreg said:


> 17 this morning heading for mid 20s today. Funny how after a few days in sub zero temps that feels nice.


Agree. It was up near 40 yesterday at our house. I was out without a coat and it felt great. Today is all snow and temps in 20s. But for this time of the year, that's to be expected in PA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> 17 this morning heading for mid 20s today. Funny how after a few days in sub zero temps that feels nice.


Even down here! My wife stated "oh good it's going to get to 38 today". Any other time she would be saying "OMG bring in the firewood"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

I've had ice fog, sleet, freezing rain, snow, you name it. It's been going on 2 days now.
Car crashes everywhere, but nothing like you guys had in Texas.


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Cold and snowy cannot complain though


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> I've had ice fog, sleet, freezing rain, snow, you name it. It's been going on 2 days now.
> Car crashes everywhere, but nothing like you guys had in Texas.


Similar here Herb,

Weather folks said nothing about freezing rain or ice fog, just snow which was only a few inches. So picture driving a bus load of camp kids on winter break when you hit a patch of freezing rain on i 81...white knuckled a bit you could say. Got them to their destination safely. The way home was less stress with visible roads the first 30 miles, the last 20, not so much. I used the side rumble strip to feel where the road was for 15 or 16 miles, doing 25-30mph max. Not something I would want to repeat.

Today, scheduled to take them skiing....roads are covered, still snowing, highways are now restricted, so think this one might be canceled...

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Look on the bright side --- when the power goes out in winter, at least you don't have to worry about all the ice cream in your freezer melting.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> Power just back on here after being out for 21 hours. Temps reached lows of 14 yesterday morning. Calling for 2 more nights of mid 20s and then by Sundays highs back in the 60s and maybe some 70s next week. 2021 just told 2020 to "Here hold my beer and watch this!"


Was just in Costco, Barry. Vendor there was selling Generacs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Was just in Costco, Barry. Vendor there was selling Generacs!


I betcha you can't get through their phone lines right now down here!!


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Yeah like the ice storm of '21. My son is sending me videos of all the huge live oak trees that surrounds his house. They are devastated by this ice storm. Huge limbs and the entire tops of the trees laying on the ground. Snapped off by the weight of the ice
> View attachment 203009


My son outside Fredericksburg, TX was told it might be 2 weeks before he gets power back. Trees took out power lines all over his area

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Warming up here, icicle factory is in full swing today, lol. Upper 20s this weekend and mid to upper 30s next week. Might even see 40. There's a lot of snow on the ground that needs to melt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> My son outside Fredericksburg, TX was told it might be 2 weeks before he gets power back. Trees took out power lines all over his area



Barry, where outside of Fredericksburg does your son live? That part of Texas is my best rock hunting area......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings

@Nubsnstubs 
Willow City, north side on Hwy 16 heading toward Llano. We've talked about this in the past and you told me about a Bois d'arc tree not too far from him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> Willow City, north side on Hwy 16 heading toward Llano. We've talked about this in the past and you told me about a Bois d'arc tree not too far from him


Hey Barry, I'm old and my memory sucks. After going onto Google Earth and seeing where Willow city is, I remember that conversation quite well. Did you or he ever look for that tree? It's less than 4 1/2 miles as the crow flies from him. And that is some beautiful country. So is Fburg. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barry, where outside of Fredericksburg does your son live? That part of Texas is my best rock hunting area......... Jerry (in Tucson)


what kind of rocks are in the frederickburg area


----------



## Wildthings

vegas urban lumber said:


> what kind of rocks are in the frederickburg area


Very cold ones right now

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs

vegas urban lumber said:


> what kind of rocks are in the frederickburg area


Trev, it's pretty much all flint. Pedernales tabs, Edwards plateau tabs, and Rootbeer west of Fburg. Rootbeer is a Rootbeer color, and is pretty nice to work if you can find some that hasn't been through fires in the past. Pedernales is sought after as it's pretty good stuff, found along the Pedernales River and other creek beds in that area. Pedernales is Spanish for flint. There is a ranch nearby that has some pretty good flint I've never seen anywhere else, and I have actual permission to take as much as I want. Now I can almost roam his property without hiding in the trees when a car goes by. 


Wildthings said:


> Very cold ones right now


That's what I'm thinking right now. Rocks don't like the cold nor fires. It cracks them and makes it hard for a flintknapper to get a good sized piece when done. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Nubsnstubs said:


> Trev, it's pretty much all flint. Pedernales tabs, Edwards plateau tabs, and Rootbeer west of Fburg. Rootbeer is a Rootbeer color, and is pretty nice to work if you can find some that hasn't been through fires in the past. Pedernales is sought after as it's pretty good stuff, found along the Pedernales River and other creek beds in that area. Pedernales is Spanish for flint. There is a ranch nearby that has some pretty good flint I've never seen anywhere else, and I have actual permission to take as much as I want. Now I can almost roam his property without hiding in the trees when a car goes by.
> 
> That's what I'm thinking right now. Rocks don't like the cold nor fires. It cracks them and makes it hard for a flintknapper to get a good sized piece when done. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


My father bought a trailer load of alibates flint in quartzite one year. it was full of dendritic and plume type pattern, it slabbed and cabbed well. sold all of it quickly for a nice profit


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Trev, it's pretty much all flint. Pedernales tabs, Edwards plateau tabs, and Rootbeer west of Fburg. Rootbeer is a Rootbeer color, and is pretty nice to work if you can find some that hasn't been through fires in the past. Pedernales is sought after as it's pretty good stuff, found along the Pedernales River and other creek beds in that area. Pedernales is Spanish for flint. There is a ranch nearby that has some pretty good flint I've never seen anywhere else, and I have actual permission to take as much as I want. Now I can almost roam his property *without hiding in the trees when a car goes by. *


My mind's eye visual of that is pretty hilarious!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> My mind's eye visual of that is pretty hilarious!!


It is, but if someone did stop, I'd come walking out from behind the trees messing with my zipper to look like I had to stop. The only thing of concern to me in that case is that they might be an environmentalist and accuse me of dumping raw sewage on the land...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> It is, but if someone did stop, I'd come walking out from behind the trees messing with my zipper to look like I had to stop. The only thing of concern to me in that case is that they might be an environmentalist and accuse me of dumping raw sewage on the land...... Jerry (in Tucson)


If they are, they are probably from Austin and need to mind their own business!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

Wildthings said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> Willow City, north side on Hwy 16 heading toward Llano. We've talked about this in the past and you told me about a Bois d'arc tree not too far from him


Rabke’s just up the road makes some of the best summer sausage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

That's one of my favorite roads to drive. I've always wondered about that place. Looks pretty rough


----------



## Nubsnstubs

JR Parks said:


> Rabke’s just up the road makes some of the best summer sausage.


Up the road from where? Fredericksburg or Willow City? ........... Jerry In Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Up the road from where? Fredericksburg or Willow City? ........... Jerry In Tucson)


From Willow City -west of HWY 16 on Eckert Rd. 

Rabke

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> From Willow City -west of HWY 16 on Eckert Rd.
> 
> Rabke


I have some pictures like what is posted in Rabke's site. The only difference is mine has meat in it. Since you have recommended this place, I'll have to stop in sometime near the end of March when I go through Texas again.



Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

71° right now right here -- crazy last week 14°

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Joker9

For Lent I gave up snow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks

Wildthings said:


> That's one of my favorite roads to drive. I've always wondered about that place. Looks pretty rough


Looks rough alright but I have been going there off and on for 30 years. @Nubsnstubs Not really much to see Jerry but you might grab some turkey jerky for the road. More of a deer processing place. The drive is a cool slice of the hill country especially during wildflower season which you might hit perfectly. And you will be near Enchanted Rock which if you are that close you must see. It is a state park with a huge granite dome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

12:30 and we already hit 42, going to be 43 and continue in the 40s for the rest of the week!  Awesome Temps for February in Michigan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Similar here Greg. Midwest is enjoying a great week of warming and melting temps. Im at 46° right now with blue sky.


----------



## Nature Man

Preview of Spring here today in the 70s with clear skies! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet

Got to 34 today, 40's the next few days. That should put a hurting on the few feet of snow we have on the ground....


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> 12:30 and we already hit 42, going to be 43 and continue in the 40s for the rest of the week!  Awesome Temps for February in Michigan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

The snow is melting!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Woohoo 55° but windy. Shorts weather!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Got to 34 today, 40's the next few days. That should put a hurting on the few feet of snow we have on the ground....


Yeah, but all those people that live downstream from all that snow is gonna pay. I'm certainly glad I don't live in a snow area. Don't mind it if I'm Elk hunting, but to be in it because I live there, no way. Would have to move to warmer climes....... ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts

6 weeks snow and sub freezing temps with many below 0 nites and winter is loosing its grip today. 45 degrees

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

45 here the last couple of days, windy today. Might flirt with 50 over the weekend.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

pvwoodcrafts said:


> 6 weeks snow and sub freezing temps with many below 0 nites and winter is loosing its grip today. 45 degrees
> View attachment 203881


Wholly cow, Man. That don't look good at all. In a low whisper, "whatisit"? It was 85 degrees today. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

68 here today. Finally about dry enough to walk in the grass. I think that will fix itself this weekend. 5 inches forecasted from friday evening to monday evening.


----------



## DLJeffs

pvwoodcrafts said:


> 6 weeks snow and sub freezing temps with many below 0 nites and winter is loosing its grip today. 45 degrees
> View attachment 203881


This is such a cool photo. Amazing that snow would bind together over such a long span.


----------



## Wildthings

pvwoodcrafts said:


> 6 weeks snow and sub freezing temps with many below 0 nites and winter is loosing its grip today. 45 degrees
> View attachment 203881


I'm assuming that slid down the metal roof of the right side building and stopped when it touched the eaves of the left side building. Do me a favor since I don't deal with stuff like that. Go out there, stand under it and poke it with a stick. OH and also please video the poking!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

pvwoodcrafts said:


> 6 weeks snow and sub freezing temps with many below 0 nites and winter is loosing its grip today. 45 degrees
> View attachment 203881


Thems there are a lots of antelers....


----------



## FLQuacker

Crazy low humidity today in N FL...pic at about 5p, by 8p it was 55!


----------



## DLJeffs

That's a muggy day here in central Oregon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> That's a muggy day here in central Oregon


HUH?


----------



## Gdurfey

Biggest snow this year. This is actually good for us at this time of year......4-6 inches. Fell straight down, not a whisper of wind which is also very unusual.


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> HUH?


Relative humidity of 23%. We're usually much less than that. We've had a pretty good winter. Most of the big snows have been up in the mountains where we need the water. The last one a week ago brought our snow pack up to 100%. They're calling for another 24 - 33" through Sunday up there, and we're supposed to get an inch. I like it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

I thought Oregon was the PNW full of humidity, rain and fern.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Biggest snow this year. This is actually good for us at this time of year......4-6 inches. Fell straight down, not a whisper of wind which is also very unusual.
> 
> View attachment 203997


From when my brother lived there and worked in the city water depts. Snowpack played a huge role whether there was a drought or lack of usable water later during the year


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> From when my brother lived there and worked in the city water depts. Snowpack played a huge role whether there was a drought or lack of usable water later during the year


They just announced that 2% of the state is now out of drought!! Of course, 2% of the state is probably above 12,000 feet........

to really kill, or postpone drought, we need the wet snows of late March and April!!! We had okay snowpack last year, but the faucet turned off late June! It got really bad last year. Fingers crossed this continues. Makes my fish happy also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Got up to 50 yesterday, woke up to 5....


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Biggest snow this year. This is actually good for us at this time of year......4-6 inches. Fell straight down, not a whisper of wind which is also very unusual.
> 
> View attachment 203997


Now your just rubbing it in!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## eaglea1

It's bittersweet for us fishermen up here, as we love the warm snap in the upper 30's and 40's, but it causes havoc on the ice
especially when we have a limited amount of days for sturgeon spearing. We've got a ton of snow on the ice and then it starts 
getting slushy under the snow. We had over 12,000 people on Lake Winnebago over a week ago, and now it's a mass exodus. 
I'll still take the warming over the fishin though any day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

T. Ben said:


> Now your just rubbing it in!!


Troy, I don’t have a machine but I can put you onto some locations that will take you to 12,000 feet no problem. You can then adjust how much back country you want to do.


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> I thought Oregon was the PNW full of humidity, rain and fern.


That's on the western side of the Cascades. They see the sun two maybe three times a year. Here on the eastern side we get 300 days of sun (that's what the PR hacks claim anyway) and our humidity is low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner

A week ago we had a foot of snow that was melting. Today it was 57, at least, and I'm running errands without a coat. Not a cloud in the sky and no wind. The sun felt warm. Unbelievable. Just open the bedroom window. Hope my wife doesn't catch on to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Single digits this morning with 40mph + winds. Only about 15" of snow let after a week of warm weather. Sad thing is, now we have 3" of ice covering most of the driveway.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Mark, I feel for you. Cold is one thing I can handle...……….but without wind!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Wildthings said:


> I thought Oregon was the PNW full of humidity, rain and fern.


central oregon has a lot of arid desert


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Mark, I feel for you. Cold is one thing I can handle...……….but without wind!!!!!!!!!!!


Warmed up a lot, 22 and wind has died back to under 30mph gusts. Sun is out, that makes a huge difference. Another day and weather will be different again.


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Troy, I don’t have a machine but I can put you onto some locations that will take you to 12,000 feet no problem. You can then adjust how much back country you want to do.


Just saw this,I’m a flat lander. Groomed trails or nothing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

T. Ben said:


> Just saw this,I’m a flat lander. Groomed trails or nothing.


Actually, I was up at a great place and they had miles and miles of marked trails, most of it run on enough/groomed that it was really cool. One and only time I have been on a sled out here. There were areas where you could then take off and go but I stayed on the path except for one quick blast through a meadow!! However, the place where I rented may be burnt out; it was a location of one of our devastating wild fires this past fall. A real bummer; loved that campground; very sad!!


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> Actually, I was up at a great place and they had miles and miles of marked trails, most of it run on enough/groomed that it was really cool. One and only time I have been on a sled out here. There were areas where you could then take off and go but I stayed on the path except for one quick blast through a meadow!! However, the place where I rented may be burnt out; it was a location of one of our devastating wild fires this past fall. A real bummer; loved that campground; very sad!!


Riding the trails out there would be fun,to bad about the campground.


----------



## Gdurfey

Springtime in the Rockies. Having a great stretch except for fire danger from the wind. Almost 70 today, same tomorrow. Big deal, no!

Forecast for Friday is a possibility of breaking a record from 1909......to break the record it would 26 inches of snow.....might have wind with it. Hmmmmmmmm. A lot can change in 4 days but this is scary stuff. And Denise is supposed to work Friday and Saturday nights. To get to town, the road is straight in......but one of the worst in the area for drifts. The last huge storm a few years ago left drivers stranded for over 10 hours.

Springtime in the Rockies.......

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## trc65

@Gdurfey 

Hey Garry, how's your forecast looking now? Nephew in Cheyenne said they are slated for 36"+. He said current forecast for Estes Park is 91". All I can say to that is ouch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> @Gdurfey
> 
> Hey Garry, how's your forecast looking now? Nephew in Cheyenne said they are slated for 36"+. He said current forecast for Estes Park is 91". All I can say to that is ouch!


Kid said calling for 3 feet in Pierce, CO...that was last night so wonder how much it might have changed....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@trc65 and @Mr. Peet , our forecast has changed a bit. The storm is tracking just a bit north of Albuquerque, more towards the Colorado line, which puts the big dump north of us. We are still forecast for 12-15” the last I saw. The storm has slowed, not supposed to hit us until Friday evening but lasting through Sunday with blizzard warning for Sunday.

if this thing stalls, no telling how much snow we get. Wow, that forecast for Estes is nuts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's 70 out here...a lil breezy too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> It's 70 out here...a lil breezy too.
> 
> View attachment 205037


50 here so the cool down is coming... however, still covered with snow as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Spring is definitely in the air today! Just over 70 with crystal clear skies! Beautiful day! Chuck


----------



## Barb

Nature Man said:


> Spring is definitely in the air today! Just over 70 with crystal clear skies! Beautiful day! Chuck


Jealousy, thy name is Barb lol. It was below 0 when I woke up but now it's a balmy 14 degrees. I can't wait for spring time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> Jealousy, thy name is Barb lol. It was below 0 when I woke up but now it's a balmy 14 degrees. I can't wait for spring time.


Sounds wonderful!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Its 87* and a little cloudy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wildthings

It got to 78° and humid here today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Don Ratcliff said:


> Its 87* and a little cloudy
> 
> View attachment 205065





Wildthings said:


> It got to 78° and humid here today


I'm happy for you both.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Barb said:


> I'm happy for you both.


Dang 2nd time I've been included with that islander!! rats

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Dang 2nd time I've been included with that islander!! rats

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 205069


More Muppets!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tom Smart said:


> More Muppets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Beaker was always my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Barb said:


> Jealousy, thy name is Barb lol. It was below 0 when I woke up but now it's a balmy 14 degrees. I can't wait for spring time.


Don’t know how you put up with that.


----------



## Barb

William Tanner said:


> Don’t know how you put up with that.


Lol neither do I anymore. :)

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Been a nice day to sit here and listen to the wind. The weather gal just said we have gotten about 14 inches of snow. How the heck do you measure snowfall when it is going by you at 30 mph. A real mess, in the hard hit areas to the north and NE of us the roads are all closed. They are calling for blizzard conditions until midnight. News is showing downt Colorado Springs and the roads are just wet. Amazing The difference of about 15 or so miles.....


Our backyard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Almost 50 today, I BBQ'D!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Been a nice day to sit here and listen to the wind. The weather gal just said we have gotten about 14 inches of snow. How the heck do you measure snowfall when it is going by you at 30 mph. A real mess, in the hard hit areas to the north and NE of us the roads are all closed. They are calling for blizzard conditions until midnight. News is showing downt Colorado Springs and the roads are just wet. Amazing The difference of about 15 or so miles.....
> 
> 
> Our backyard.
> 
> View attachment 205191


That looks cold! Send us tomorrow or tuesday pictures with you having those snowball fights in a t-shirt...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That looks cold! Send us tomorrow or tuesday pictures with you having those snowball fights in a t-shirt...


Saturday......


----------



## trc65

Talked to nephew in Cheyenne this morning. When he woke up to let the dogs out, doggy door was drifted so bad, he had to dig it out from the inside to get dogs outside. He said they had 30" this morning with up to another 20" potential today. He and wife go out every couple hours to try keep at least a path to street cleared and to climb ladder to keep metal porch roof cleared.

Air Force base is completely locked down, gates closed and all roads on base closed.

Said he went out early this morning to buy extra kerosine as lights were flickering. On his short drive, said trees were down everywhere in the streets and plows that were out on major roads just plowed zigzag path around them trying to keep one lane clear.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## trc65

Here are some pictures I grabbed off his Facebook page. These were taken this morning.













The metal porch roof was cleared right after this picture.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

WOW


----------



## trc65

Area is completely shut down. They are using snowmobiles to ferry doctors/nurses to the hospital and fire/police are also shut down. He was listening to his scanner and fire department was requesting a plow to help them get to a call, and city responded they couldn't as all their plows were stuck!

Drivers were warned to stay home as when they got stuck, there would be no help available and stuck vehicles would be removed by any means necessary i.e. with the plow on the front of the trucks!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Area is completely shut down. They are using snowmobiles to ferry doctors/nurses to the hospital and fire/police are also shut down. He was listening to his scanner and fire department was requesting a plow to help them get to a call, and city responded they couldn't as all their plows were stuck!
> 
> Drivers were warned to stay home as when they got stuck, there would be no help available and stuck vehicles would be removed by any means necessary i.e. with the plow on the front of the trucks!


I'm surprised they lack the massive snow blowers that mount on loaders. Guess where he is, big snow falls like that just don't happen enough to justify.


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Well I'm getting ready to head in to work, probably one of the few that will be around here today. We ended up better than Cheyenne did but still got dumped on pretty good. 23.5" is what we end up with.....and it's not powder. It's the heavy wet stuff.... hopefully won't have to be out in it for long, depends on how many service calls we have. The life of an HVAC guy.....no rest for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Geez - Little Mikey would probably just pull the covers over his head!


----------



## trc65

He said the air base has some massive snow removal equipment, but the city has always been lacking. They don't plow minor residential streets at all.


----------



## trc65

Here are a couple more screen grabs from a Facebook post. In the Cheyenne area, these vehicles are on public roads. I really get a kick of the pickup with snowplow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Made it home finally, long day.... Was not much fun.....other that dragging the Fords out of ditches and snow burms.... 4 low and chained up on all 4.... wasn't much that I couldn't get to today.... people were very happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

wyowoodwrker said:


> Made it home finally, long day.... Was not much fun.....other that dragging the Fords out of ditches and snow burms.... 4 low and chained up on all 4.... wasn't much that I couldn't get to today.... people were very happy.


Never fun to dodge the other idiots.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Never fun to dodge the other idiots.


No it's not, makes getting around alot more difficult. Fortunately for me my boss appreciates me and got me a new rig this summer. 2020 Chevy 3/4 ton with a 6.0 motor and Allison trans. Thing would like to climb a tree if I let it. Was busting drifts and dragging stupid people out of my way repeatedly yesterday. Only three the chains once dragging a Dodge 1 ton out of a ditch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

My weather today is nothing like what's posted above, but bad for me. Last night I took a look at the weather forecast for Tucson, and saw nothing to indicate rain even though it was cloudy all day, but by sundown, the sky was absolutely clear. I decided to leave my table with my cabinet door assembly jigs uncovered. Fortunately, I decided to not make up my last two doors as when I got up this morning, it was raining. I should have covered the table as the tarp was right alongside it all night on the patio floor. It woulda been easy, but laziness set in. This morning during the rain in 45 degree cold, I had to at remove the jigs, pipe clamps, table top and other stuff and get it under a roof. I hate it when I'm wrong in MY weather predictions. Fortunately, in the 27 years of working outside with no roof, I've only had it rain on my equipment about 4 maybe 5 times..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> My weather today is nothing like what's posted above, but bad for me. Last night I took a look at the weather forecast for Tucson, and saw nothing to indicate rain even though it was cloudy all day, but by sundown, the sky was absolutely clear. I decided to leave my table with my cabinet door assembly jigs uncovered. Fortunately, I decided to not make up my last two doors as when I got up this morning, it was raining. I should have covered the table as the tarp was right alongside it all night on the patio floor. It woulda been easy, but laziness set in. This morning during the rain in 45 degree cold, I had to at remove the jigs, pipe clamps, table top and other stuff and get it under a roof. I hate it when I'm wrong in MY weather predictions. Fortunately, in the 27 years of working outside with no roof, I've only had it rain on my equipment about 4 maybe 5 times..... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jer, 5 or 6. You used 4 or 5 times in a January post.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Jer, 5 or 6. You used 4 or 5 times in a January post.


Well, if that's the case, I will say that old age is a factor in not remembering what I said an hour ago or several months ago....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, if that's the case, I will say that old age is a factor in not remembering what I said an hour ago or several months ago....... Jerry (in Tucson)


I think you look fine. What were we talking about?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

Years ago, there was a guy who restored military trucks for fun. He had a 1/2 track that made it thru the worst snow storm we had in 50 years.
None off the neighbors complained about the noise after that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

@Mike Hill , are you okay?? Feet dry, nose above water, using pipe to breath through?? Been out of touch for 4 days, hadn't realized Nashville had become swamp land again. Sorry to hear this...….prayers for all.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

He is alive. Will have to let him answer the rest. @Mike Hill whatcha got? Need me to send a kayak?


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> He is alive. Will have to let him answer the rest. @Mike Hill whatcha got? Need me to send a kayak?


You doing okay Frank? Have not googled "Crossville" yet..... I have a cousin I need to check on as well, but he survived the last one so I think he is okay. Water is just horrible though when it comes like this...…..what a mess.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Crossville is on the mountin we is usually dry till evabody else is done washed plumb out. Thanks


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> You doing okay Frank? Have not googled "Crossville" yet..... I have a cousin I need to check on as well, but he survived the last one so I think he is okay. Water is just horrible though when it comes like this...…..what a mess.


Just click on "Crossville" under his name. It'll take you there. easy peasy


----------



## Mike Hill

I don't know what is being broadcast to all - we've had 5 or 6 phones calls from family and friends. For my sanity, I cold-turkeyed myself from watching the talking heads a long time ago. But this "flood" is nowhere even in the same ball park than our 2010 floods. Yes, some property has been damaged, and 4 lives were taken (One in a car driving through high water, a homeless couple camped on the banks of a creek, and one guy who fell into high water after getting out of his car on a golf course). Yes, we got 7 inches of rain over a day or two, but this is to be somewhat expected in the spring around here. All the normal high water places had high waters. I think a number of places, high water was exacerbated by all the yankees, illegals, and californians moving in, uncontrolled development and total lack of stormwater infrastructure upgrades to the systems. Our city pinheads are failing us in so many ways!!! The TV talking heads don't have the past to fall back on or are oblivious or have an ulterior motive - they are just in the moment. My first spring here was the wettest on record and we've had some close over the years. In fact on moving day to Nashville, I and several 1,000 of my closest friends were stopped on I-40 for several hours waiting until waters receded off the interstate. I was popular, I had a car full of food and bottles. A few months later, I had 9 or 10 holes in the ground that were filled to the top with stormwater. These weren't post holes - one was 800' long x 300' wide and 20' deep, 6 were 250' in diameter and 15' deep, and 2 or 3 were probably around 250' long x 150' long and 20' deep. I bought every big pump that was available - electric, diesel, gas and couldn't even make a dent in the water levels. I think the river was backing up into the excavations.

With that being said, if you want to send a kayak, I'd be glad to welcome a good fishing kayak!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> I don't know what is being broadcast to all - we've had 5 or 6 phones calls from family and friends. For my sanity, I cold-turkeyed myself from watching the talking heads a long time ago. But this "flood" is nowhere even in the same ball park than our 2010 floods. Yes, some property has been damaged, and 4 lives were taken (One in a car driving through high water, a homeless couple camped on the banks of a creek, and one guy who fell into high water after getting out of his car on a golf course). Yes, we got 7 inches of rain over a day or two, but this is to be somewhat expected in the spring around here. All the normal high water places had high waters. I think a number of places, high water was exacerbated by all the yankees, illegals, and californians moving in, uncontrolled development and total lack of stormwater infrastructure upgrades to the systems. Our city pinheads are failing us in so many ways!!! The TV talking heads don't have the past to fall back on or are oblivious or have an ulterior motive - they are just in the moment. My first spring here was the wettest on record and we've had some close over the years. In fact on moving day to Nashville, I and several 1,000 of my closest friends were stopped on I-40 for several hours waiting until waters receded off the interstate. I was popular, I had a car full of food and bottles. A few months later, I had 9 or 10 holes in the ground that were filled to the top with stormwater. These weren't post holes - one was 800' long x 300' wide and 20' deep, 6 were 250' in diameter and 15' deep, and 2 or 3 were probably around 250' long x 150' long and 20' deep. I bought every big pump that was available - electric, diesel, gas and couldn't even make a dent in the water levels. I think the river was backing up into the excavations.
> 
> With that being said, if you want to send a kayak, I'd be glad to welcome a good fishing kayak!!!!


I worked on a couple projects after "the flood" know what you are saying about talking heads. They no longer seem to reference anything if it dont make the news more exciting.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snowing like crazy here. Supposed to get 2 to 4 inches tonight while I'm at work driving. Hopefully it doesn't stick, ground is warm right now but the temps are supposed to drop. I expect it to stick on the grass, hopefully not the roads. I've seen 6 inches here in the third week of April before, not real common but it happens. I was liking the 60 degree temps we where having. Supposed to get back to that in a couple days and maybe even the 70s next week.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Snowing like crazy here. Supposed to get 2 to 4 inches

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Starting to stick on the grass and roofs now. Hopefully it doesn't on the roads tonight.


----------



## trc65

We had 2-3" this morning, stuck on grass and trees for a little while, but none of the roads were anything but wet. Hope it's the same for you tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

QUIT RUBBING IT IN!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

It was like waking up in paradise this morning,without the snow. A crisp 24 degrees.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We are spitting snow here in middle tennessee.


----------



## woodtickgreg

All the bridges and overpasses here are iced over. I went into a slide on one but recovered without hitting the wall. I looked in my mirror to see what was coming up behind me and saw a car sliding sideways, then another car hit that one hard and they both ended up in the wall. I saw another overpass with about a 30 car pile up! Pretty scary comute home from work this morning.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Glad you made it home. We are going in an hour late right now, and may wait 2 hrs depending on road conditions.


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> We are spitting snow here in middle tennessee.


We got rain in this part of Middle Tennessee. But then again, we are 1400 ft lower in sea level than y'all are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> All the bridges and overpasses here are iced over. I went into a slide on one but recovered without hitting the wall. I looked in my mirror to see what was coming up behind me and saw a car sliding sideways, then another car hit that one hard and they both ended up in the wall. I saw another overpass with about a 30 car pile up! Pretty scary comute home from work this morning.


Whoa! I can't comprehend the snow and cold that y'all get! My Texan/Tennessean hybrid brain cells can't handle it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Glad to hear you made it ok @woodtickgreg .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It was an insane drive! It was just wet snow that was melting as it hit the ground, then the temps dropped and everything froze and became a sheet of ice. Today all is normal.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sunny Warm 64 degrees at noon, had a bowl of banana bread for lunch and came back outside at 12:20 to heavy thunder, clouds rolling in, and 48 degrees. Was mowing lawn in snow by 1pm. Was 34 by 2pm. 30 degree drop in 2 hours, but has stayed there since. Snow has been off and on with 40mph gusts. 

I enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Wildthings

Coldest April 21st here since 2003 43°. Turned out to be an outstanding spring day .. low humidity, clear skies delightful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

26 degrees and only about an inch of snow. Roads look good, not sure of bridges. Haven't heard the wind, but see predicted to pick up today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Was lightly snowing, still have 40mph gust, has changed to rain thankfully. Down side, in the 30's, may freeze. _May_ tomorrow be better...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Beautiful in Colorado finally!!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The winds are just now dying down here. Had the 30-40 mph gusts all day. Supposed to be light wind tomorrow. High of 67° Going out at 5am. Got some illegal hunting to check on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Man the wind this year is just crazy! Whats up with that, and dont say global warming....


----------



## trc65

Strong jet stream, temperature and pressure gradients, IOW typical spring weather.


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> say global warming....


Global climate change!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We had the winds yesterday too. Had a frost last night. Supposed to be 65 today and 80 on Sunday.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Started raining last night, supposed to rain all day, but that's a good thing as we really need a good soaking rain. It's been dry here and the bare ground is actually cracked. Not good when your garage roof leaks though.


----------



## Gdurfey

Guess I could repost…….see how my day went. Weather wise, it stunk!!


----------



## Trob115

It's a balmy 72 degrees here in Mississippi today. It got down to 50 last night. Probably will be the last time we are below 80 degrees until late October. Can't complain about these nice cool temps at all. I can't believe we were able to sit around a fire pit last night.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We have had lows in the 40s since Thursday. Warming to nice comfortable Temps in the 60s now, very pleasant to sit on the patio.


----------



## ripjack13

This is just silly weather. I had to turn on my furnace yesterday. It's almost June and its 45°!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Rain and mud. Grass and weeds knee high now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Beautiful day today, sunshine, 75° and no wind! We just finished with the "turn the furnace back on" weather, so it was a real treat. Glad to be rid of all the rain and cold.

Spent the day mowing, and periodically checking the pork butt I'm smoking for tomorrow's supper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

It didn't rain today, ... here. Mosquitos gave us a few hours of relief while they were regrouping... They regrouped.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

Very pleasant here for Memorial Day weekend. Unusual!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Pleasant here in TN. Plenty of early memorial day parties in the neighborhood. I had to get out and do a couple things. Just absolutely primo weather!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

gonna be 106 here later this week, kinda hot, but been a really mild year so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Poured again yesterday, but all liquid. Nice and cool this morning, 54. High projected to be 56. Yes, back on with the heater for one cycle this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Saturday I did a little work on a new cabinet job, then took a nap. About 30 minutes later, I woke up, grabbed my
phone and called my friend in Walnut Grove to see what she was doing for the weekend. “ Nothing” was her reply,so I asked if she wanted a visitor for the rest of the weekend.
“Of course” was her reply, so within 10 minutes I had my stuff packed and hit the road.

Driving through Phoenix it was 100 degrees. When I got to Wickenburg, the temperature had dropped to 95 degrees. When I reached the top of the mountain at Yarnell, it was 86 degrees. The difference in elevation is only about 2000 feet.

Yesterday it was 95 during the day and it drops to about 80 at night.That’s perfect weather for me. Was invited to a neighbors house for BBQ.

The house is a small 900 square footer built with their own adobe mix. The view is priceless. The landscaping was just plain old simple stuff found on the property when clearing the land for building the house on. The first two pictures are of Mesquite Burl stumps.




The next three pics are the land owners Manos, Metates and broken pottery found on the property. She also had a couple frames with about a hundred points she’d found over te years








More pictures later about my trip when I get back home to my computer. Doing this on my phone sucks.

Today will be another good day as we will be going to Skull Valley to visit the “ Skull Valley Boys“. One of them will probably be an excellent turner one of these days if he keeps at it.

More later............ Jerry (in Tucson)




















I don‘t know why these last pics showed up but that’s the view from the back yard looking into the Hassayampa River valley near Walnut Grove

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful scenery!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Well, I got woken up by a 6.0 quake last night. Other than that it's a nice and bright 54⁰ outside. So ready to move lol.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## T. Ben

Supposed to be around the mid 70's today,perfect day to go to a ball game. Not mlb,the northwoods league. Mankato Moondogs. Hoping no political, social justice crap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> Well, I got woken up by a 6.0 quake last night. Other than that it's a nice and bright 54⁰ outside. So ready to move lol.


Sounds perfect,minus the earthquake.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Nubsnstubs 

A lady friend!! She must have cataracts too! LOL That looks like a great place!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> 
> A lady friend!! She must have cataracts too! LOL That looks like a great place!


Hey Man, nuttin says a woman has to have 20/20 vision to have friends. Right now I have her convinced I’m a woman. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## William Tanner

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey Man, nuttin says a woman has to have 20/20 vision to have friends. Right now I have her convinced I’m a woman. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Us too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Barb said:


> Well, I got woken up by a 6.0 quake last night. Other than that it's a nice and bright 54⁰ outside. So ready to move lol.


Do you have a moving date? And where are you headed again? Chuck


----------



## Barb

Nature Man said:


> Do you have a moving date? And where are you headed again? Chuck


No date yet. We won't be moving until next summer and despite the warmth of New Mexico, we'll probably live in Wisconsin. :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I remember back in the old days when a forecast of 20% chance of rain in South Texas didn’t mean 20% regular rain and 80% lots of rain.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Nice rain in West Texas yesterday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

Getting brutal out there. Temp, humidity and heat index at upper right.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been the same here, mid to upper 80s and humid. Me no like hot and sticky. And an east wind which is really wierd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Been cool here for the past week. Starting to warm up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

After a week of heat and humid, was in the 60's today near 70, and 50 now. Almost chilly if I had to stay outside...


----------



## William Tanner

Mr. Peet said:


> After a week of heat and humid, was in the 60's today near 70, and 50 now. Almost chilly if I had to stay outside...


Those days are the best. Good sleeping weather too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

We've had over 10 inches of rain the last 4 days. Several places around us have had 16" in a 12 hour period. Needless to say, a lot of farmers are in danger of a complete failure of their crops.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Schroedc

In our area, we've set a new record for number of 90 degree days in June already this month....


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Well, well, today was only 113. Pretty nice. Yesterday was a little cool at 109. I think summer is already here. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, well, today was only 113. Pretty nice. Yesterday was a little cool at 109. I think summer is already here. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


That there is sick... We reached a blistering 75 degrees with maybe 2 or 3 hours of partial sun. Already dark and in the 50's with some scattered showers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Those numbers are late july or early August in our area and then usually only in the counties with lower elevations like @Mike Hill and @Karl_TN live in.... Winters are a bit cooler I daresay though. We were burning up at 85 in the shade today playing at the sawmill game.


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, well, today was only 113. Pretty nice. Yesterday was a little cool at 109. I think summer is already here. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Yeah but that's a dry heat!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wildthings said:


> Yeah but that's a dry heat!!


You betcha, Man! I love it...... I'm glad a c has been invented and works. Otherwise, I'd probably be griping about the heat........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

116 degrees at 4 PM. Kinda like when I was in Missouri. It got up to about 79 degrees, but the humidity was over 80% and my body was soaking wet. I didn't get too sweaty today, but my body was damp... This kind of weather makes you appreciate AC a lot more than most days...... ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## William Tanner

Local news reported this evening that we got beneficial rain today. .09 of an inch.


----------



## trc65

We've had several days of beautiful weather. Highs in upper 80's but humidity in the 20's. Nice cool nights in the 60's. It's getting a little too dry though, having to start watering everything.


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> We've had several days of beautiful weather. Highs in upper 80's but humidity in the 20's. Nice cool nights in the 60's. It's ettin a little too dry though, having to start watering everything.


I like that weather Tim. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Extremely hot here fore June! There's talk of rolling brownouts and now tropical systems developing months ahead of time!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

We've had rain everyday at some point for 2 weeks. Some days we have had full sun to as little as a few hours of sun and others just dark needing headlights to drive awaiting rain that did not happen. On the bright side, keeping it cool, 60's and 70's. Brisk 49 degrees to start the day this morning.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That will wake ya up. We are 60's in the mornings and I thing low 80s for a high today. Now rain forecast so all told, a nice day to build an outdoor landing and set some handrail. Then it's back inside to run baseboard and set interior doors and trim out the last few windows so my painter's can take over for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well we finally have a much needed rain day today, it's been very dry here and the lawns have taken a hit. Sucks driving a semi in it all day just due to people doing stupid stuff in front of and around a big truck. It's supposed to end about mid day so we'll see how the second half of the day goes. BUT ITS FRIDAY!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Raining here again , pretty steady rain, supposed to be all day. But we still need rain, this should green up the grass some. Glad I mowed the lawn mid week, it's supposed to rain off and on all weekend. Hmm, shop time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still raining, supposed to rain all day again with possible strong storms. Humidity is 96% this morning!


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Still raining, supposed to rain all day again with possible strong storms. Humidity is 96% this morning!


Yuck! Only dropped to lower 60's last night for us. The previous few day were in the 30's and 40's in the morning with highs in the upper 70's and 80's. Rain on the way later today and tomorrow so they say.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Flooding here now, most of the freeway underpasses are flooded and cars are floating or submerged. Flood watch until tomorrow. All the streams and rivers are cresting. 3 to 5 inches of rain yesterday and more on the way for the next few days. We went from little to no rain to too much all at once

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Flooding here now, most of the freeway underpasses are flooded and cars are floating or submerged. Flood watch until tomorrow. All the streams and rivers are cresting. 3 to 5 inches of rain yesterday and more on the way for the next few days. We went from little to no rain to too much all at once


Ouch. That makes finding a drive route a bit of a challenge for a truck driver!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man, more of the same, 95% humidity this morning and heading to 85 today. Me no likey this kind of heat. It was hot and miserable this last weekend. I stayed in the basement shop and it's even humid down there. The cold water pipes in the basement are sweating.  I had a fan on me even in the shop while I was working so it remained enjoyable. But this humidity is so.ething else.
And this is indoors in the shop, 65% humidity.


----------



## William Tanner

We are looking at 114 today. Humidity is 33%. I recall seeing 114 back in the late 1950’s. 116 is projected for tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> We are looking at 114 today. Humidity is 33%. I recall seeing 114 back in the late 1950’s. 116 is projected for tomorrow.


Humidity or not that's just hot!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Our temp today is supposed to about 100. We'll see......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Man, more of the same, 95% humidity this morning and heading to 85 today. Me no likey this kind of heat. It was hot and miserable this last weekend. I stayed in the basement shop and it's even humid down there. The cold water pipes in the basement are sweating.  I had a fan on me even in the shop while I was working so it remained enjoyable. But this humidity is so.ething else.
> And this is indoors in the shop, 65% humidity.
> View attachment 211831


It's so funny how things are relative! I would love to have those numbers in my shop right now. Especially the humidity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

I'm not complaining about anything after seeing the temps everyone is experiencing in the west.......


----------



## woodtickgreg

Basement shop this afternoon, indoor humidityis at 76 percent.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

We made it to a hundred today. Much better than last week over 115... Humidity today is 14.5%. It's a little too sticky for me..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Pushing high temp records here for the last couple days and most of this week. They postponed the last day of the Track & Field Trials in Eugene because the temp on the track was 148F. Just hoping no idiots start any fires.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

104 here. Humidity is 18. Supposed to hit 111 tomorrow. Few degrees hotter and I might even get in pool....


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Pushing high temp records here for the last couple days and most of this week. They postponed the last day of the Track & Field Trials in Eugene because the temp on the track was 148F. Just hoping no idiots start any fires.


It is 4th of July week. I hear idiots every night. Grrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

We are mid to upper 90's today and tomorrow and maybe Wednesday for peak temps, then supposed to drop to normal. Think the 80-90% humidity is our killer right now. I had to take a few extra breaks to stay conscious. It was down to 90 degrees when I left work and 77 when I got home. Anything over 95 degrees and I'm usually wiped out big time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We had a high of 87 with a low of 67.today was peak temps here. Dropping steadily to 74 for friday and saturday. Rain chances off and on all week will keep clouds and cooler temps in place.


----------



## Wildthings

Actually a pretty nice day here with the cloud cover and rain. Gauge registered 2 1/2" today


----------



## barefoot

woodtickgreg said:


> Flooding here now, most of the freeway underpasses are flooded and cars are floating or submerged. Flood watch until tomorrow. All the streams and rivers are cresting. 3 to 5 inches of rain yesterday and more on the way for the next few days. We went from little to no rain to too much all at once


Hey, Guy, sorry to hear about people losing their homes. That area of PA has already taken a lot of hits. Though my memories from my teen days don't much count now, I did take PA history in high school there. It's a beautiful state. 
When the ground gets so dry, it can't absorb water, like a dried-out old sponge mop.


----------



## William Tanner

We watched the CBS Evening News last night and learned that we broke the state record yesterday. It was hot, 116. I saw Seattle was 108. That is nuts. 117 is projected today at the house.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## William Tanner

Well, it was reported that it reached 117 this afternoon. I've lived here 69 years and that is a record for me. My brother said he had 118. His place is about 500 yards away. We have electricity, AC and water/irrigation so we can't complain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Pushing high temp records here for the last couple days and most of this week. They postponed the last day of the Track & Field Trials in Eugene because the temp on the track was 148F. Just hoping no idiots start any fires.


Did you have to evacuate. I read there was a fire at Redmond?.
104 here at 4:30


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Did you have to evacuate. I read there was a fire at Redmond?.
> 104 here at 4:30


No, thanks for asking. That fire was east of the airport (maybe 5 - 6 miles from us) and the wind was sort of northward. Terrain was sagebrush, grass and fairly well spaced junipers. They got on it quick and had help from aerial units. The airport was shutdown for a couple hours. Down to 103 today, expected high 90's tomorrow so maybe we're out of the triple digits for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> No, thanks for asking. That fire was east of the airport (maybe 5 - 6 miles from us) and the wind was sort of northward. Terrain was sagebrush, grass and fairly well spaced junipers. They got on it quick and had help from aerial units. The airport was shutdown for a couple hours. Down to 103 today, expected high 90's tomorrow so maybe we're out of the triple digits for now.


I saw the map last night and knew it was close. Glad you are ok.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

We are back to being in the 80's to 90's,sunny and dry,man summer sucks!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

We just got home from 7 nights of camping. We had lots and lots of rain. I think the longest stretch we went without rain was a little under 24 hours. Packing up this morning, it was a beautiful morning. Then all of a sudden the skies opened up and poured down the heaviest rain of the week during the last 20 minutes of packing up.

And, well, we tent camp.

At least we were able to keep the inside of the tent dry, excepting everything feeling damp because of the humidity. At least it wasn't hot - temps were nice.

The next couple days will be spent airing out, drying out, cleaning, and repacking gear - we have some nights planned with my family in MI later in July.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man it has rained everyday this week. Supposed to get another inch or two today. If I don't get a break in the rain soon I'm gonna need goats instead of a lawnmower!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trob115

85-95% humidity every single day, with temps in the mid 90's. If we catch a rain, you can have a low country boil outside once the sun pops back out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty treacherous driving today, heavy rain and poor visibility mixed with flooded roads and people doing stupid shite.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Since Monday, we have had just over 4" of rain. Staying somewhere near 70-80% humidity with temps just under 100 degrees. Today is cloudy and might rain, but not a guarantee. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65

woodtickgreg said:


> Man it has rained everyday this week. Supposed to get another inch or two today. If I don't get a break in the rain soon I'm gonna need goats instead of a lawnmower!


We've had the same, except no rain today and wknd is supposed to be nice. Im having to mow today with the deck at its highest and still crawling along.

I stopped adding up the rain, but we've been getting 4-6" a week for the last few wks during what is normally our summer " drought" season.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Hot and muggy with the afternoon showers and a few morning showers mixed in. Have had an hour or so of rain already this morning so hopefully that is todays rain. Working on building a chicken house so likely will get an evening rain for frustrations sake... oh well, reckon He knows better'n me what is needed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Man it has rained everyday this week. Supposed to get another inch or two today. If I don't get a break in the rain soon I'm gonna need goats instead of a lawnmower!


See New York is using goats in some of their parks, just posted by Google headlines.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I wish the US had a way to send that excess water to places that need it. We haven't seen a drop since March I think. The above average temps have nearly melted the snowpack away. The irrigation districts are all curtailing allotments so ranchers and farms are fallowing fields, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> I wish the US had a way to send that excess water to places that need it. We haven't seen a drop since March I think. The above average temps have nearly melted the snowpack away. The irrigation districts are all curtailing allotments so ranchers and farms are fallowing fields, etc.


The technology is there for desalinization of nearby ocean waters. In my opinion, there is no excuse for not doing it! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nature Man said:


> The technology is there for desalinization of nearby ocean waters. In my opinion, there is no excuse for not doing it! Chuck


Two big obstacles are cost and what do you do with the concentrated saline water outfall.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rained all day yesterday and through the night, continued this morning. Rivers ae cresting here. Humidity in my basement shop is 74% ! That's the highest I've ever seen it. Might see some sun this afternoon and tomorrow after a week of daily rain. Maybe I can get the grass cut tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Rained all day yesterday and through the night, continued this morning. Rivers ae cresting here. Humidity in my basement shop is 74% ! That's the highest I've ever seen it. Might see some sun this afternoon and tomorrow after a week of daily rain. Maybe I can get the grass cut tomorrow, lol.


Sounds like you need another dehumidifier in there...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Sounds like you need another dehumidifier in there...


I don't have any dehumidifiers in there, as there is no drain in there and I would surely forget to dump the bucket.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't have any dehumidifiers in there, as there is no drain in there and I would surely forget to dump the bucket.


Interesting, not sure I have ever been in a basement without planned water drainage. The new units shut off when the bucket is full. We often empty the water into the clothes washer. It does involve one flight of stairs. 

I'll assume no windows as well... If you had one above grade, an AC unit would work. 'Damp rid' would be done quickly at those percentages. Do you have any forced air systems to pull air from there to help the issue?


----------



## woodtickgreg

It won't last long, kind of an extreme situation. Only one floor drain and it's not in the shop. I have a dehumidifier but it's very old and I'm not sure if it would shut off when full. Windows are glass block with a tiny window that opens, so no dice on an ac. No cold air returns in the shop and that's a good thing, keeps the dust out of the ductwork. The humidity will go down again, it's just high from a couple of weeks of constant rain and the ground is saturated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Nother nasty day working outside 92°temp, 76° dew point, index of 105°. Supposed to start getting some northerly winds that will lower the temp and humidity bythe weekend.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Supposed to have heavy storms form tonight here. We are under a flood watch.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I went into Scottsdale this morning. Around noon it was 106, and humidity was way up there. On the way home, at the junction of I-8 and I-10, it was 96 degrees. Stayed that way and now going down as the sun sets. Tucson always is between 5-10 degrees cooler than Phoenix with less humidity. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Sprung

Wisconsin is going to get hammered with storms tonight. The worst looks like it will be going just south of us, if it doesn't shift north. Derecho has been mentioned in connection with this storm moving through...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thankfully the majority of the storm has gone around us like Moses parting the red sea! Hasn't even rained yet, might get some this morning but not what they where calling for.


----------



## Herb G.

It's been so hot hazy & humid here, it will make you take back chit you ain't stolen yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

It went to the south of us - we got some thunderstorm activity and some rain, but no real wind. But I'm seeing that northern WI, down through the central and then SE parts of the state, got hit pretty hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

Heat index of 115 and 97 temps. Our humidity is a tolerable 60 percent .


----------



## phinds

Trey, how's covid doing around you? I keep reading that Miss is doing poorly in that regard.


----------



## Trob115

phinds said:


> Trey, how's covid doing around you? I keep reading that Miss is doing poorly in that regard.


We are definitely seeing hot spots. Our church has been closed down for a few weeks because of so many cases within our church. Most everyone is having mild symptoms that I know that has been vaccinated who has it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I have a new respect for firefighters after today. I came out of the magistrates office and was setting in my vehicle. I saw smoke and could þell it wasn't a brush fire. Took off and found a big fire at a pallet company. Only 3 people were on the truck so I help hook up and drag hoses. I grabbed a nozzle while the others jumped on one hose and me on the other. Had a couple guys that worked there grab the 3" hose with me and went to work. OMG that was rough. Finally got it knocked down and they stayed and were hitting some hot spots to keep from flaming up. I was wore out, wet and dirty from moving metal cages around so we could get to more flames. Those guys and gals gained a new respect from me. Kudos to them. Had a couple more guys and gals show up while we were fighting it. I don't know how they do it in full turnout gear. I was hot even with water dripping on me from the hose and I was just in my regular uniform and without my bulletproof vest on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 6


----------



## DLJeffs

You got it right about being hot in turnout gear. I used to instruct at Reno Fire School (oil industry fires) and it would never fail, we'd have someone spray themselves down with a hose thinking it'd keep them cool. But when you're wet through, radiant heat from a fire is quickly transmitted through your turnouts and those folks end up getting burns. Air insulates.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finally going to cool off here, 73 today!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Woke up to thunder. Sounds like our dry hot streak may have a break today...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

We are 20° cooler today than yesterday, which is great, but are under an air quality warning because of the smoke blowing in with the cool air from western Ontario. At 8:00 this morning, the sky was clear of clouds, but I was able to look directly at the sun there was so much high level smoke.


----------



## Wildthings

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Woke up to thunder. How far off I sat and wondered


Fixed it for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Been rough this week, high 80s and low 90s without cooling off in the evening like usually happens. I know, mild for many of you but given where we are, it’s hot. 

We get @Nubsnstubs wet starting tonight though, cools off, and chance for monsoon moisture for about 5 days. Unfortunately, that means Midwest will probably get hammered with more severe storms as they exit our area


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> Fixed it for you


That would have been fix if I cared... friday is my Saturday and I rolled over and went back to sleep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Woke up to the 40's...it has gone up to 65 in the last 2 hours. Refreshing morning, almost deems a long sleeve shirt. Maybe I'll just put on pants.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Trob115

We've been in the high 90's for almost a solid week with humidity in the 90's too. Today we get a reprieve from the heat and humidity. Storms are rolling through, and the temps are only supposed to be around 80.


----------



## Barb

It's in the upper 70s and sunny and will be for most of the week. We don't get decent weather like this very often so we're taking advantage of it. We harvested fireweed petals today to make jelly and tomorrow will be blueberry picking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Never heard of that Barb. What is the taste like? The fireweed petals not the blueberry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Never heard of that Barb. What is the taste like? The fireweed petals not the blueberry.


Chicken?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Never heard of that Barb. What is the taste like? The fireweed petals not the blueberry.


This is the first time making it so I'll let you know tomorrow. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cool 47 degrees this morning outside and 60 inside. By noon the house will likely radiate and warm the inside back up to near 70. Heat coming from the west toward the end of the week for us. Drempt of snow last night. Been 30 plus years since we had snow in August. No rain scheduled either. Will be weird going more than 3 days without rain.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Never heard of that Barb. What is the taste like? The fireweed petals not the blueberry.


It tastes surprisingly good, similar to blueberry but better. I say surprisingly because the petals stunk pretty bad when they were being cooked yesterday so I was worried. We learned a very important lesson though. None of the jars set up so we basically made syrup. Petals don't have pectin the way fruit does so we should've doubled the amount of pectin we used. We're going to redo 3/4 of the batch and keep the rest as syrup. :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sure does look good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Barb

It worked like charm. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## JR Parks

95 here with 55% humidity. Trying sand a bowl but being defeated by sweat dripping off forehead onto bowl. Time for a break!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It was 95° with 70% humidity at training today. Supposed to be like this all week. Drinking A LOT of water, that's for sure. Really sucks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

Hot with a forecast of tropical weather approaching next week. Somewhere from Mexico to me.. Too early to tell yet


----------



## T. Ben

Hot,humid with chances of rain. We had a pretty good soaker come through this morning.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Same as everyone else, hot and humid. 95% humidity this morning. Sunday the humidity was at 84% in my basement shop, highest I've ever seen it, just crazy humid. I leave a fan running in the shop, pipes are sweating in the basement but not in the shop because of the air movement.


----------



## DLJeffs

Not us - we've been just about perfect the last week or so. Highs in the mid 70's, night time lows in the 40's. Still need water super badly though.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

95% humidity this morning, supposed to go to 91 or 92 today. Heat advisories are up. I'm not going outside unless I have to. Staying indoors out of the heat this weekend. All the doors in the house are swollen and sticking. I might refurbish a sewing machine for Betty since that will be inside work, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

59 beautiful degrees here this morning, been in the mid 70's for a few days and it's supposed to continue. Hopefully we are done with the summer hot stuff. Spring and fall are my favorite seasons for temps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

After the tropical storm blew thru yesterday, along with seven tornados in the area, we have a gorgeous early fall day with temps in the 70s and practically no humidity. Unbelievable change from yesterday. Thank goodness.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

My 2 brothers rental house was under water....





Pumping it out and we have 40 yard dumpster thats full of the renters crap.
What a mess....

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh lord!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

That’s a shame, Marc. Sorry to see it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Crap Marc


----------



## Gdurfey

We had nice, friendly rains yesterday. Showers now, more rain than we had the entire month of August. We needed this


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Today was awesome. Sunny with a breeze and about 72°. Wish it would stay until the middle of October then hit the 30-40 range and stay until hunting season is over


----------



## Mr. Peet

We only had 6+ inches yesterday. Of the 200 road closures last night, amazingly the water went down fast today and only 5 roads remain closed. Some clients in Jersey looked like post 3,626. Glad I'm in the sticks on a hill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Everybody see the video of the subway stairs in Manhattan looking like a serious waterfall? Scary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115

phinds said:


> Everybody see the video of the subway stairs in Manhattan looking like a serious waterfall? Scary


That was insane. Being in the south, I'm used to seeing 5-6" of rain in a day. I've never experienced anything like the rainfall intensity the east coast got late yesterday with 4" in 30 minutes. That is almost biblical proportions.


----------



## Gdurfey

Trob115 said:


> That was insane. Being in the south, I'm used to seeing 5-6" of rain in a day. I've never experienced anything like the rainfall intensity the east coast got late yesterday with 4" in 30 minutes. That is almost biblical proportions.


I went to college 100 miles north of Houston and remembering walking to class with some of those rainfalls….but yes, what the east coast experienced, middle Tenn a couple of weeks ago, or the town NW of New Orleans that had like 13 inches in 6 hours, that is some serious water!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

Trob115 said:


> That was insane. Being in the south, I'm used to seeing 5-6" of rain in a day. I've never experienced anything like the rainfall intensity the east coast got late yesterday with 4" in 30 minutes. That is almost biblical proportions.


It rained here for 40 straight days back in 2010 or so. Not every minute of every day, but still, 40 days in a row.


----------



## Trob115

Herb G. said:


> It rained here for 40 straight days back in 2010 or so. Not every minute of every day, but still, 40 days in a row.


Wow that's crazy. Are you feeling any better today?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

Trob115 said:


> Wow that's crazy. Are you feeling any better today?


A little better. I'm on soft foods, and my fever is starting to break a bit.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good to hear Herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

woodtickgreg said:


> Good to hear Herb.



Thanks Greg. A local church dropped me off some food the other day during the hurricane. That was very nice of them to do that for me.
I had them put it on the porch, because I didn't want to spread this crap any further.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

Glad to hear your starting to feel better herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Herb G. said:


> Thanks Greg. A local church dropped me off some food the other day during the hurricane. That was very nice of them to do that for me.
> I had them put it on the porch, because I didn't want to spread this crap any further.


From what I hear I guess a person can still test positive up to 3 weeks after infection. Hopefully since you where vaccinated your time may be shorter. I hope you get well quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> It rained here for 40 straight days back in 2010 or so. Not every minute of every day, but still, 40 days in a row.


I did not Noah that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

Just watching some tropic forecast. Saying 2 more storms in the gulf within the next 10 days. The invest hitting the Yucatan right now and the invest that just rolled off the African coast. We shall see


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Just watching some tropic forecast. Saying 2 more storms in the gulf within the next 10 days. The invest hitting the Yucatan right now and the invest that just rolled off the African coast. We shall see


Squeaked by all those mentioned above, now waiting to see what this Invest 94L is going to do. My goto guys are saying 3 scenarios right now. One of them it will go into south Texas giving me 2-4" of rain, another scenario says it will go into the central TX coast and then slowly move NE dumping 20"+ on us and the 3rd scenario it hugs the TX coast as it moves NE leaving the heavy rain offshore and dumping it on Louisiana. Looks like I can turn the sprinklers off this week

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Woo hoo! We got over a half inch of rain yesterday! Still far below half of what our normal summer rainfall amounts to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

1" last night and so far today 2". The real downpour will be tonight when the storm goes by about 20 miles to my northwest. Here's the 7pm NHC track prediction. I put a star on the map below showing where I live

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> 1' last night and so far today 2". The real downpour will be tonight when the storm goes by about 20 miles to my northeast. Here's the 7pm NHC track prediction. I put a star on the map below showing where I live
> 
> View attachment 216034


I hope your umbrella holds up. Looks kinda damp there.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> 1' last night and so far today 2". The real downpour will be tonight when the storm goes by about 20 miles to my northeast. Here's the 7pm NHC track prediction. I put a star on the map below showing where I live
> 
> View attachment 216034


You had a foot of rain last night...that would flood us.


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> You had a foot of rain last night...that would flood us.


OOPS fixed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We had a pretty severe storm roll through yesterday, dumped a lot of rain and hail. Thankfully no vehicle damage. There is potential for more storms developing today. Hot and humid to day with. High of 87. Its 94% humidity this mornng.


----------



## DLJeffs

With apologies to those who just weathered the last couple Gulf storms ...... WOO HOO!!!!! It's raining!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

First little frost this morning. Given we had a killing freeze 10 days earlier in the month last year, not bad at all. Just that hint that I am even further behind on construction, winterizing trailer etc……gee, where has the year gone…..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> First little frost this morning. Given we had a killing freeze 10 days earlier in the month last year, not bad at all. Just that hint that I am even further behind on construction, winterizing trailer etc……gee, where has the year gone…..


Yeah, but Indian Summer is coming next month. My favorite two weeks of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, but Indian Summer is coming next month. My favorite two weeks of the year.


here is my hypothesis: we have a cold snap and then Indian Summer starts. So, weather forecast looks good for at least a few weeks!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Under a flood watch, supposed to get an all day rain and up to 6" I'll be putting the plug in the floor drain in the basement today just in case. I don't want to come home from work and find any surprise floods in the basement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Happy Equinox everybody.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Happy Equinox everybody.


and the arrival of our first significant cool front happened this morning!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> and the arrival of our first significant cool front happened this morning!!!!!!!


Accompanied with bunches of rain here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

All the local rivers are cresting, expected peak for flooding is Friday morning. It's rained pretty much all day, 1 brief break before noon and now it's heavy rain again. Hope my basement fairs well, plug is in the drain, might get a little water from between the basement wall and floor. When it's this bad I usually get a little in the wood shop, but everything is off the floor so no worries there.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Called for no rain until after 8pm EST tonight, started raining at 3am...bit off. Stopped by noon and some drying started, yet weather men still said no rain today. So the big stuff has not started yet. Only forecasting 1-3 inches so far. Got some lawn done thankfully.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a little break in the rain but it's going to start back up and go all day. It's quite the storm moving through, we'll be on the backside of it today with northeast winds. At least the temps have cooled off. Still watching the basement and I'll leave the plug in the drain at least until tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Peet

This cold front has made our mornings 20 degrees warmer the past two days. Very little rain last night. They have dropped our predicted totals. Wind has been working all night. Heard some heavy sounds from the snowmobile area so will check it out when it gets light. Assume the roads will be littered with dead ash tree debris as usual after heavy winds. A new thing that will last a few years...


----------



## Herb G.

I got over 5" of rain in 24 hours. Good thing I got the grass cut when I did. There are ponds of water in my yard now.
The ditch in front of my house is about 8 feet wide, and 5 feet deep, & it was full of water this AM.
It looked like a small river.


----------



## Gdurfey

Light freezes, but below 32 the last 3 mornings. Snuggling up to my Big Buddy heater while trying to work on the computer!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

We had our first frost last night. Going to 53 today, rain this afternoon, and possibly heavy rain tonight. I hope the roofers get done early today.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

We covered flowers Friday night, but stayed just a couple degrees above freezing so no frost. Today we are forecast to get 3 inches of rain, and another 2" through the week. 

Maples are finally starting to turn color around here, but most everything else is still green. We are about three weeks later than normal in color development and leaf drop.

It's been a wet growing season, and prediction is for a wet winter. I just hope it is a tiny bit warmer winter as well. Don't mind the cold, but hate digging out from all the snow...


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's been rain or heavy drizzle all day, just kind of a miserable day for a truck driver. But at least its not cold, that would have been worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

West coast was making news earlier this year, 3rd driest year on record until August. We have been catching up on moisture. Atmospheric river hit yesterday. High winds and temps melted snow in mountains and rain added to it. Severe flooding in BC and Western washington.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2950165951899320

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang not good


----------



## Mike1950

Note- this is all 400 miles NW of me. It was 19 here this morning. at year end we will have our 15-16" of precip, mostly white stuff. Semi arid has its advantages.


----------



## trc65

Great day, and a great week ahead. High of 53° today and will be in the upper 50's rest of the week with 64° predicted for Thursday. Probably last chance to get more outdoor projects finished before winter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Great day, and a great week ahead. High of 53° today and will be in the upper 50's rest of the week with 64° predicted for Thursday. Probably last chance to get more outdoor projects finished before winter.


I still have half dozen lawns to do and several gutter cleaning jobs waiting. These last few days in the upper 20's have put a huge kink in the schedule. 

Got a 40 footer Blue spruce tree done today. Cut lots of greens to give to neighbors, rest went to the church. Branches set for a weekend camp fire, wood bucked and taken to brother's outdoor recycler. Removed a dead 12' arb, for a client, turns out, ground hog dug a hole in the boulder wall behind it and buried the first 16" of the trunk. Loaded the truck with scrap, make a run tomorrow and hope the driveway stays snow ready.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Mr. Peet Are you a landscaper for a living? Just wondering as I used to be. I ran my own business for about 20 years until my back went out and I had back surgery.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> @Mr. Peet Are you a landscaper for a living? Just wondering as I used to be. I ran my own business for about 20 years until my back went out and I had back surgery.


Some days. Forester by trade, son of a retired Truck driver / journeyman cabinet maker. Drive school bus, manage a dozen properties, first responder fire & MVA, along with looking out for several old folks that have uninvolved families. Also help with several non-profits. Once snow flies, I'll be adding on snow displacement for 25 more homes along with roads in a small development. Never a dull moment, other than the occasional chain if you follow. It is getting harder to keep up. I have cut back some on number of clients.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Some days. Forester by trade, son of a retired Truck driver / journeyman cabinet maker. Drive school bus, manage a dozen properties, first responder fire & MVA, along with looking out for several old folks that have uninvolved families. Also help with several non-profits. Once snow flies, I'll be adding on snow displacement for 25 more homes along with roads in a small development. Never a dull moment, other than the occasional chain if you follow. It is getting harder to keep up. I have cut back some on number of clients.


I can truly understand the cutting back and harder to keep up thing. You can't beat father time. I have aged a lot in the last few years, I too am slowing down. I'm still active and can do most things I did in my youth but at a much slower pace and with more breaks. But keeping moving is what keeps us alive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Note- this is all 400 miles NW of me. It was 19 here this morning. at year end we will have our 15-16" of precip, mostly white stuff. Semi arid has its advantages.


And down here, we're looking at almost 70 degrees and no snow in the mountains yet. We could sure use that river.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> And down here, we're looking at almost 70 degrees and no snow in the mountains yet. We could sure use that river.


yes we warmed up- 54 here at 5:30 AM. been very warm. they call it the pineapple express for a reason. as long as we stay in this pattern it will be warm and wet.


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> And down here, we're looking at almost 70 degrees and no snow in the mountains yet. We could sure use that river.


and the weather this AM- Flood alerts in NW washington and SW BC. we are getting plenty of moisture. It is just at the moment in one spot. Couple months ago these same people were wishing for rain, no they are getting plenty. I think it comes under- "Never Happy". My guess which is at least as accurate as the weather predictors, is we will get plenty of moisture this winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I can truly understand the cutting back and harder to keep up thing. You can't beat father time. I have aged a lot in the last few years, I too am slowing down. I'm still active and can do most things I did in my youth but at a much slower pace and with more breaks. But keeping moving is what keeps us alive.


ya aint seen nothing yet. at 71 I still have most parts but they are rusty and getting loose and sorta rattle. Cleaned rain gutters yesterday- A job I do not like. But a job is a job I said. My shoulder is telling me- I told you not to do that....  I wait till as late as I can, yellow jackets get me if I do it in good weather. uggghhh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> ya aint seen nothing yet. at 71 I still have most parts but they are rusty and getting loose and sorta rattle. Cleaned rain gutters yesterday- A job I do not like. But a job is a job I said. My shoulder is telling me- I told you not to do that....  I wait till as late as I can, yellow jackets get me if I do it in good weather. uggghhh


I'm 10 years behind ya but I still feel it, lol. I just keep exercising and trying to stay as fit and mobil as I can. I can still do more than most fellas my age but I feel it for a few days afterwards, lol. Ibuprofen is my friend.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## drycreek

I’m 4 months away from 71 this past year added a double garage 24 x 27 to the house and a 11 X 24 patio roof. The garage I used 2x8x16 for rafters an ceiling joists with two 3x14x22 lvl beams for support without any center post. My wife and I set the beams by ourselves with nothing but my man power. Wife was there to make sure if I dropped one on me she could call the undertaker. LOL I still can make a lot of the younger men hunt a shade tree. I try to stay very active because I feel if I set down to long I wouldn’t be able to get up. LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

drycreek said:


> I’m 4 months away from 71 this past year added a double garage 24 x 27 to the house and a 11 X 24 patio roof. The garage I used 2x8x16 for rafters an ceiling joists with two 3x14x22 lvl beams for support without any center post. My wife and I set the beams by ourselves with nothing but my man power. Wife was there to make sure if I dropped one on me she could call the undertaker. LOL I still can make a lot of the younger men hunt a shade tree. I try to stay very active because I feel if I set down to long I wouldn’t be able to get up. LOL


God bless ya brother. I still got the drive, just not the back for it anymore. My bend over is broken I think, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I am still fairly young-ish. But a day on a ladder will make my crowfeet ache. A day on a 10 lb rock bar will make my bend over start tearing up... I am in construction so I get to test this theory regularly.
Weather here has been warm with rain starting in 10, 9, 8... spent today staining a 2 story house with a crew of 6 trying to capitalize on the dry and warm spell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

We finally got some snow,for now anyway. Probably melt by the end of next week,but it got me out to get the sleds running.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

T. Ben said:


> We finally got some snow,for now anyway. Probably melt by the end of next week,but it got me out to get the sleds running.
> 
> View attachment 219266


Nice to look at, but I have yet to shovel this rain out my driveway...


----------



## Herb G.

T. Ben said:


> We finally got some snow,for now anyway. Probably melt by the end of next week,but it got me out to get the sleds running.
> 
> View attachment 219266


What's that big brown thing? A bear turd?


----------



## William Tanner

High winds. Seems like every tumbleweed in the region is on the move. This is just south of town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

William Tanner said:


> High winds. Seems like every tumbleweed in the region is on the move. This is just south of town.
> 
> View attachment 219274


Where are the matches when you need em?  
Where does the highway department corral them anyway? Can't just dump in a field, they might get back to town before you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Herb G. said:


> What's that big brown thing? A bear turd?


 That is my dogs behind

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Where are the matches when you need em?
> Where does the highway department corral them anyway? Can't just dump in a field, they might get back to town before you...


Two or three years ago about a mile of SR 240 was clogged with tumbleweeds. DOT dispatched snow plows to clear the highway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> Two or three years ago about a mile of SR 240 was clogged with tumbleweeds. DOT dispatched snow plows to clear the highway.


I remember that. It was a massive pile. hope wind is down next week, headed down gorge for last time this year. Been windy and rainy here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@Mike1950 ”Down gorge” = more wood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> @Mike1950 ”Down gorge” = more wood?


Always... finally these come home the wart...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Ooooo Aaaahh

When you get that first one home lop of a chunk of the live edge top and send it here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike1950 said:


> Always... finally these come home the wart...
> 
> View attachment 219298
> 
> View attachment 219299
> 
> View attachment 219300
> 
> View attachment 219301


Dang man! That all one tree? Lotta burly goodness there!  (I say that from a woodworking viewpoint , fellas)
Will the first one be hollow say, 10 or so inches in? If so, a couple of rounds with center voids would make awesome picture frames and/or casting pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Dang man! That all one tree? Lotta burly goodness there!  (I say that from a woodworking viewpoint , fellas)
> Will the first one be hollow say, 10 or so inches in? If so, a couple of rounds with center voids would make awesome picture frames and/or casting pieces.


Just do not ever know. Some are solid some are 4-5 diameter and a 1' shell all the way up. No rhyme nor reason. Bigger one next to it will be solid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> High winds. Seems like every tumbleweed in the region is on the move. This is just south of town.
> 
> View attachment 219274


I thought tumbleweed migrations only happened in Texas or New Mexico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

55° today, 70° tomorrow followed by 60 mph winds blowing our normal weather back into the area around midnight with highs around 40° on Thursday. Not complaining (except about the winds), nice to be able to work outside without a coat or long underwear this time of year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty much the same here, rain today but warm, then wind after the rain blows through. Gale warnings are up again. Then it will get cold by the weekend. Actually been a mild winter so far so I'm not complaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Supposed to be rainy and close to 50 there goes what little snow we had. It’s been a mild winter here,I am complaining!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Got the wind right now. Snow and mess at our elevation, overcast down in the Springs. Calling for 70 mph gusts for a lot of the day


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, good news and bad news. Minor surgery on the 29th. Want to be healed up and ready for the move in whenever that happens

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Got the wind right now. Snow and mess at our elevation, overcast down in the Springs. Calling for 70 mph gusts for a lot of the day


Not building weather...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Knocked ours and many others power out. In town doing dinner. Will fire up the generator if I need to. Already cold!!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wood or propane fired cook stove might be useful by the sounds of it. We keep a stash of propane for winter cooking emergencies but it's easier because I have a propane cooktop for canning operations and a propane griddle for breakfast cooking operations. I like my flat top omelets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben

The weather up here sucks,windy and rainy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

More of the same today, wind and rain here also. But 60 degrees in December!


----------



## T. Ben

It was around 60 yesterday,then the storm rolled in,thunderstorm in dec,then freezing cold and some snow and strong enough winds to knock the power out last night until about an hour ago. Not sure when the power went out as I was half asleep. Now I get to see if I can get into my car or pickup and get to work this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

First snowfall in town.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## William Tanner

Photo rom the local paper.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## trc65

We had 73° yesterday, and high winds last night. Winds were troubling and sounded nasty, but did not loose power nor any trees/ branches. Back to normal weather today (highs ~40°) with extended forecast for normal temps and no nasty storms through Christmas. Happy about that as have family traveling here from Wyoming, Texas and Georgia next week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, strange weather to say the least. Since moving, we are no longer in El Paso county which is Colorado Springs. We are just west in the next county over.

The strange: Colorado Springs will not register a measurable snowfall for the month of December!! A storm is blowing in Friday but will not make it here in time for the airport to have measurable snow on the 31st. We have had an inch or so a couple of times up here, but not much.

But due to La Niña, El Niño, or whatever we are under, what started as a horrible ski season for the resorts has turned around!! Most of the ski areas have received around 2-3 feet in the last week with more coming. Wolf Creek Pass has had 5 feet in the last week and ano 2 or more expected in the next 3 or so days. Absolutely incredible!!! easter colorado is still in a drought, the mountains are getting hammered.

oh, -5 forecast for Saturday night. Our trailer has survived down to 2 so far…….

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

We've been lucky so far, but that's about to change. Forecast for 8-11" Saturday with the below zero temps on Sunday. Going to be scrambling to finish outside jobs in the next two days before the snow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been a very mild December here. Had a few light snows that melted in a day or so. Haven't even engaged the 4 wheel drive on the truck yet, lol. I'm not complaining, I'll take the mild weather. We might get. Little better snow on new years, we'll see, depends on how the storm tracks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

We been mist and overcast for days, snow melted on Christmas day. Had 2 small ice storms since, but days in the upper 30's. Strange, still able to get outside things done. Sadly, still can't float a lawn mower on the lawn yet, been 60 days without a final mow, still too wet. I mowed a neighbors on Thanksgiving, ground was frozen so I did not sink. Ran out of daylight then so missed doing ours.


----------



## Mike1950

12 degrees at 6:00 AM plenty snow on ground. the coastal Mountains are getting hammered. Most snow on Donner Summit since 1970 194" Even Seattle has snow and cold...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben

Mike1950 said:


> 12 degrees at 6:00 AM plenty snow on ground. the coastal Mountains are getting hammered. Most snow on Donner Summit since 1970 194" Even Seattle has snow and cold...


Saw some pictures of the snow on donners,amazing how much snow is up there,and how they are able to clear it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

T. Ben said:


> Saw some pictures of the snow on donners,amazing how much snow is up there,and how they are able to clear it.


I know people with summer cabins up that way who have to snowmobile in, then showshoe the rest of the way, and then climb up and shovel snow off the roof so the roof doesn't collapse. Happens pretty often because the air off the Pacific is so wet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> I know people with summer cabins up that way who have to snowmobile in, then showshoe the rest of the way, and then climb up and shovel snow off the roof so the roof doesn't collapse. Happens pretty often because the air off the Pacific is so wet


i think record snowfall for year in Conus is Mt. Baker 1194" not a miss type. The ski resort there gets more snow than any resort in world

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> i think record snowfall for year in Conus is Mt. Baker 1194" not a miss type. The ski resort there gets more snow than any resort in world


That is just under 100 feet... and I complain when we get 6-10' on a high year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wolf Creed Pass has bragged for decades how much they get on average; but NOTHING like that. They at least used to claim 500 inches a year. Can't imagine 1200!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

We have cold weather and a little snow but many have it worse. Had the snowblower out for the third day in a row getting our drive and front walks cleared. Did the same for the neighbor next door and across the street. We help each other out a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, very sad events in colorado today. Just one or one and a half days would have made the difference. High winds knocked a power line down east of Boulder, northwest of Denver just a ways, and the resulting fire has already burned 500 structures. Wind gusts up over 100 mph were recorded.

I knew the canyons up around Boulder act like Venturi , and when I first heard about the fire I assumed it was in one of the canyons. But no, it was a grass fire the raged so badly, so quickly that it has engulfed entire subdivisions with no chance of stopping it. A storm front is on the way that will shift winds and bring needed snow, but a day late.

just really sad; just again so weird to see a fire like this, in this area, at this time of year…..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Gdurfey

Didn’t really catch a good update yesterday on the fire other than at 10…..snowing heavily so that should knock every down overnight. Some of the pictures are just gruesome but no loss of life exported yet. I truly think this will be a miracle if it holds.

as for us, snow, cold……I think we have beat the forecast high already….we are sitting at 11. Not as much snow as forecast, we barely have 2 inches. Still a little falling. Am under my electric throw on the tablet. Check back with me in 6 to 8 hours, bet I will be right here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Weather advisory here now, 2 to 5 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow am.


----------



## Cliff.

Warren, MN hit -39 last nite.
But they bounced back, to a comfortable -18.
Might need a jump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

It was 4 when I got up this morning. I’ll take it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Well, today, Tucson experienced the rainfall of the year. Can't say what the amount was as my gauge pole was down, but was record rainfall for the year....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

83 degrees here today. tomorrows high 51


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cliff. said:


> Warren, MN hit -39 last nite.
> But they bounced back, to a comfortable -18.
> Might need a jump.


The front is slowly making way to us. Was near fifty this morning and now near 40. Supposed to drop for the next day. Hopefully not as to the temps you posted. However we did hit those numbers back in 1993 or 1994.


----------



## Cliff.

Mr. Peet said:


> The front is slowly making way to us. Was near fifty this morning and now near 40. Supposed to drop for the next day. Hopefully not as to the temps you posted. However we did hit those numbers back in 1993 or 1994.


That's interesting. I learned my very first piece about polar vortex + jetstream yesterday. So this must mean that entire bulge of cold air moves east to you. Someone could make a good IMAX movie and somehow take us up to see it happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> 83 degrees here today. tomorrows high 51


----------



## T. Ben

A comfortable -15 this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I know we hit at least -5 last night. But no freeze ups, heater just cycled. It may have cycled more often, but that is okay! 

stay safe friends.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Nothing but dreary wet, raining and foggy here. Mostly unseasonably warm. Ground hasn't been dry in over two weeks now. Even when it's not raining the fog at night is so thick, everything is wet. Supposed to drop this evening and stay cold for a bit. I'd rather have things frozen than a mud bath.


----------



## trc65

Officially around 8" yesterday. 15 to 20 mph winds the whole time. Don't know where it all ended up, drive didn't drift nearly as bad as it should have, and I was able to walk out to the shed without first plowing a path. Cold couple of days coming up. We are at 7° with wind chills below zero.

Here are a couple pics of our drive plowed out. Not the four ft I was expecting, but still a lot. We are lucky, the road commissioner always plows the drive.

Low angle for more dramatic picture!  The plowed pile at the end is a good 5'tall and the drift on the left side is around 3'. The turn in to the house is just before the spruce in the upper right.





Looking down the drive towards the road.





Higher angle picture showing the field covered with snow (just to make @T. Ben jealous).

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Trob115

It's been 80 degrees for the last week. Yesterday it got up to 82. Today it's mid 30's and snowing. Crazy Mississippi weather for sure.


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Officially around 8" yesterday. 15 to 20 mph winds the whole time. Don't know where it all ended up, drive didn't drift nearly as bad as it should have, and I was able to walk out to the shed without first plowing a path. Cold couple of days coming up. We are at 7° with wind chills below zero.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of our drive plowed out. Not the four ft I was expecting, but still a lot. We are lucky, the road commissioner always plows the drive.
> 
> Low angle for more dramatic picture!  The plowed pile at the end is a good 5'tall and the drift on the left side is around 3'. The turn in to the house is just before the spruce in the upper right.
> 
> View attachment 220273
> 
> Looking down the drive towards the road.
> 
> View attachment 220274
> 
> Higher angle picture showing the field covered with snow (just to make @T. Ben jealous).
> 
> View attachment 220275


Thanks for the photos Tim. Glad your drive is plowed. That would be a job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

We got about 3" I didn't even mess with the snowblower, lol. Just shoveled it. I think it took longer to sweep the cars of than to shovel the walks and drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We have threat of snow tonight. Looking at the weather, I think "they" are right. Our ground will likely thaw the snow so we shouldn't have more than 1 snow day out of this 1 to 2 inches.... 
We have been unseasonably warm for 10 days but it was sure 'nuf handy for us as carpenters. I have a feeling the next set of footers should have been put in last week ...


----------



## FLQuacker

75 and sticky...but the front is about 2 counties west of us here in N FL...we're gonna have some exciting weather in a few hours. Temps dropping to mid 30's before sunrise. Thats pretty crazy for us. Nasty front and squall line ahead of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

3-7" of snow here by noon tomorrow. Boo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, what on God’s green earth is this white stuff that’s all over everything? What’s the scientific name so I can look it up and figger out what to do with it. Here tale that a little east and at a higher elevation - they got more! Zat so @2feathers Creative Making ?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

William Tanner said:


> High winds. Seems like every tumbleweed in the region is on the move. This is just south of town.
> 
> View attachment 219274


Now that ain't sumthin you see everyday!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, what on God’s green earth is this white stuff that’s all over everything? What’s the scientific name so I can look it up and figger out what to do with it. Here tale that a little east and at a higher elevation - they got more! Zat so @2feathers Creative Making ?
> 
> View attachment 220327


Bout 6 inches. At work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Interstate is cleared. Side roads, not so clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Officially around 8" yesterday. 15 to 20 mph winds the whole time. Don't know where it all ended up, drive didn't drift nearly as bad as it should have, and I was able to walk out to the shed without first plowing a path. Cold couple of days coming up. We are at 7° with wind chills below zero.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of our drive plowed out. Not the four ft I was expecting, but still a lot. We are lucky, the road commissioner always plows the drive.
> 
> Low angle for more dramatic picture!  The plowed pile at the end is a good 5'tall and the drift on the left side is around 3'. The turn in to the house is just before the spruce in the upper right.
> 
> View attachment 220273
> 
> Looking down the drive towards the road.
> 
> View attachment 220274
> 
> Higher angle picture showing the field covered with snow (just to make @T. Ben jealous).
> 
> View attachment 220275


I’m embarrassed to say how little snow and ice will be in my drive by 1:00PM today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, what on God’s green earth is this white stuff that’s all over everything? What’s the scientific name so I can look it up and figger out what to do with it. Here tale that a little east and at a higher elevation - they got more! Zat so @2feathers Creative Making ?
> 
> View attachment 220327


Pile it up and burn it Texas style.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, what on God’s green earth is this white stuff that’s all over everything? What’s the scientific name so I can look it up and figger out what to do with it. Here tale that a little east and at a higher elevation - they got more! Zat so @2feathers Creative Making ?
> 
> View attachment 220327


You draw 2 eyes on the windshield and you become part of a Cars cartoon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cliff.

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, what on God’s green earth is this white stuff that’s all over everything? What’s the scientific name so I can look it up and figger out what to do with it. Here tale that a little east and at a higher elevation - they got more! Zat so @2feathers Creative Making ?
> 
> View attachment 220327


Well that's a good question,
there ought to be an answer. Maybe this

Skift
A light fall of snow or rain

We had a skift of snow on the night of the 21st (a sight never before witnessed here at this season of the year).
The bees were housed for 3 days.
American Bee Journal, 1883

“We don’t typically plow the entire city just when we get a little skift of snow,” Heintz said. “Two inches or so, we’ll get into those emergency routes, but it needs to get up to about 4 inches before we even consider going into residential.”
—Bismarck Tribune, Feb. 2019

Tho there’s not enough snow for a drift,
Just enough has fell that you’re miffed;
Your boss makes you work
(why, the nerve of that jerk)
As he says that it’s naught but a skift

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

I ended up with 16" of heavy, wet snow. Power outages everywhere.
Thankfully I still have power.
I shoved at least 1/2 ton of snow off my car today.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Oomph! That's a lot of shoveling... I been there done that. Have cousins in Frederick MD. And lived in upstate New York for my childhood. Wet snow is HEAVY.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> I ended up with 16" of heavy, wet snow. Power outages everywhere.
> Thankfully I still have power.
> I shoved at least 1/2 ton of snow off my car today.


Nice to hear you are doing better and able to get out and exercise, even if not your choice of passing time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Herb G. said:


> I ended up with 16" of heavy, wet snow. Power outages everywhere.
> Thankfully I still have power.
> I shoved at least 1/2 ton of snow off my car today.


Glad we didn't get that much, nor the heavy wet. Ours on New Years day was dry, fluffy, and only about half what you had. Take care cleaning that heavy stuff, that's heart attack snow.


----------



## Gdurfey

Herb G. said:


> I ended up with 16" of heavy, wet snow. Power outages everywhere.
> Thankfully I still have power.
> I shoved at least 1/2 ton of snow off my car today.


Saw a picture from Stafford County VA and couldn’t believe how much it was piling up


----------



## Tom Smart

Gdurfey said:


> Saw a picture from Stafford County VA and couldn’t believe how much it was piling up


Daughter in Fredericksburg got about 10/12 inches. That’s a lot for around here. We got only a couple on the western side of the storm. But now everything is ice.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Supposed to be close to 32 today,snow and windy tomorrow 1-2inches and gusts up to 45mph.


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> 83 degrees here today. tomorrows high 51



A couple mornings at 32 degrees and highs in the low 50s. Today and tomorrow's highs 65 and 72. Glad we made it through those couple cold ones. Right @Tony ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

It's supposed to be 29 Friday morning, ain't out the woods yet..

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Pics from yesterday. Beautiful outside!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

How much did y'all get @Steve in VA


----------



## Steve in VA

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> How much did y'all get @Steve in VA



We got 7" here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

We only got around 4" here


----------



## Steve in VA

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We only got around 4" here


Yeah, it seems to vary quite a bit. We went from 60 degrees on Sunday to snow and 22 degrees this morning!


----------



## Mike Hill

H. E. Double Hockey sticks! - what is this world coming to? What wimps have we raised in the last few decades? Here I am - almost 66 yo, a stumpy, smelly, decripit 43 year veteran of the construction business and I am sitting here - alone - the only one in the office - a construction office - we are supposed to be tougher than all the expected wimps - but....... News has been splashing that we "might" get 1-3" of snow today. Hasn't even started coming down and the schools are closed, government employees not showing up to work (i.e. working from home - yeah sure!), no Codes inspections, quarries shut down, concrete plants shut down, subs not showing up, deliveries not being made, nobody but me in the office. Lil Mikey's mind is blown!!!! Bet if they wanted a Big Mac, a beer or a booty call - they'd get out in the "blizzard" - bet Lower Broadway will still be full tonight with people who "couldn't" make it to work. Ironically, historically, I'd say that all the kids would be outside sledding and making snowmen - but let's face it - they are probably inside with a face stuck to a screen.

PS - sure wish I had a lathe with me so I could get some woodturning done - since I won't get much business done today! Maybe I'll break out the Traeger and smoke me some tri-tip I have in the freezer!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

I have been getting plenty of tractor time 2 hrs plus yesterday- moving snow- looks like same today. Read this morning that Sierra Nevadas have gotten 18' of snow but even these record level amounts will not solve drought. Now you have to wonder- is there a solution.......
@Mike Hill 60 years ago I would have been out there making $$ shoveling snow- now there really is only one set of kids on my street that are outside playing in snow. The rest are glued to screen. I agree whimpy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> I have been getting plenty of tractor time 2 hrs plus yesterday- moving snow- looks like same today. Read this morning that Sierra Nevadas have gotten 18' of snow but even these record level amounts will not solve drought. Now you have to wonder- is there a solution.......
> @Mike Hill 60 years ago I would have been out there making $$ shoveling snow- now there really is only one set of kids on my street that are outside playing in snow. The rest are glued to screen. I agree whimpy.


18" - they'd probably be doing that lip strumming while maniacally, psychotically raving and justifying it by running around shouting the "end is here"!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> 18" - they'd probably be cannabilizing one another and justifying it by running around shouting the "end is here"!


Personally I think it comes under never happy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Now, where am I going for lunch?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> 18" - they'd probably be doing that lip strumming while maniacally, psychotically raving and justifying it by running around shouting the "end is here"!


and that was 18 feet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Kablooey!!! (exploding heads!)


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Now, where am I going for lunch?


What happened to the Traeger and tri-tip idea? ....wimp!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Now, where am I going for lunch?


lunch???- it is 7 AM I am eating breakfast

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Now, let me take all data into account. Snowing - means wetness, - Traeger - electric, would suspect doesn't like wetness, - would have to open overhead warehouse door and pull Traeger outside (Fire alarm system doesn't like Traeger smoke - got that tee-shirt but did get to know some firemen better)- no covered area outside to protect Traeger from snow - Hmmmm conclusion- shoulda kept my Bandera at the office rather than the Traeger.

Now to play me some Merle Haggard! - real loud! Maybe practice my clogging and flat dancing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> lunch???- it is 7 AM I am eating breakfast


Gotta plan ahead! Ain't that what corntractors do?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Just called it a day here on the plateau. We were hanging steel on a side wall. Worked until the roads at the jobsite started showing color. By the time I made it to the house, 15 minutes away, the roads were white.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Yeah, heard that y'all probably gonna get more than us - as usual!

And it looks like some heavier is coming to you in about an hour or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Now, let me take all data into account. Snowing - means wetness, - Traeger - electric, would suspect doesn't like wetness, - would have to open overhead warehouse door and pull Traeger outside (Fire alarm system doesn't like Traeger smoke - got that tee-shirt but did get to know some firemen better)- no covered area outside to protect Traeger from snow - Hmmmm conclusion- shoulda kept my Bandera at the office rather than the Traeger.


Mike Hill said:


> Now to play me some Merle Haggard! - real loud!


But that don’t mean that this porterhouse doesn’t get cooked when the white stuff quits falling so heavily! - Don't gotta share!!!! Yay man - Merle and Porthouse - there oughta be a song in that somewheres!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike Hill said:


> Now to play me some Merle Haggard! - real loud!


Lil Mikey needs to rewrite a small portion of "Fighting Side" to take account the current events instead of the events of the 60's!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Oh, my will it start again! Will I have to shovel the drifts? Oh the horror - it might never move again and I'll be stuck at the office forever!!!!

My morning pills - Regular Strength!





The rest of Nashville needs a healthy dose





Could Lil Mikey be bored?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Yeah, heard that y'all probably gonna get more than us - as usual!
> 
> And it looks like some heavier is coming to you in about an hour or two.


It has been. I gots 3+ in the yard at the moment.


----------



## Mike Hill

Nows don't never let it be said Lil Mikey don't know how to hunker down in the snow! Porterhouse and Texas Links!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Nows don't never let it be said Lil Mikey don't know how to hunker down in the snow! Porterhouse and Texas Links!
> 
> View attachment 220463


Tell me you didn't use a laminated blueprint to cover that grill

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Time to dig in!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Tell me you didn't use a laminated blueprint to cover that grill


No worries - a 2021 wall calendar from a ready-mix co. we use a lot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

And today - DESOLATION. Even the coffee shop I stop at on Friday - closed! Almost didn't make it into the office though - a train was stopped and still stopped on the track - so had to take a long detour!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Woke up with about 4 inches here on the plateau. The interstate and primary highways are clear. The secondary roads are white and the back roads are glazed with snow on top.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Bank inside the local Walmart is closed due to bad weather. Have yet to get weather forecast for inside walmart....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Bank inside the local Walmart is closed due to bad weather. Have yet to get weather forecast for inside walmart....


Only on the plateau!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

THE quintessential conundrum:

Fact - Lil Mikey is here sitting in an otherwise empty office. All the others determined that the ice/snow was just TOO much to deal with. 

Now - does this fact allow Lil Mikey to feel:

1. Superior to;

or

2. Stupider than;

the others? Was he stupid for not taking a paid day off (2 now) or valient and heralded?

Voting is open to all! No ID required!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950

all passes to western Wash. closed till Sunday. I bet they start whining about starving to death by Saturday. Rained all night here- what a mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> all passes to western Wash. closed till Sunday. I bet they start whining about starving to death by Saturday. Rained all night here- what a mess.


Yup, you're catching this one head on. We got the lower half. The hills got 30 - 40" over a 3 day span, we got about 6" down at 3100 ft.


----------



## Mike Hill

You'da thunk we had some sort of earth-shattering weather event. This is a pic of the last time the Cumberland River froze over at Nashville - January 26, 1946. Looks like people were out and about!





Before that 1940





And happened other times in distant history - 1780 - the founder of Nashville, crossed the Frozen Cumberland and set up camp in what is now downtown Nashville. 1876 1893 1905 and in 1920's I thought I had a picture of a Model T crossing the river in the 1920's, but cannot find it.

EDIT - could not find the earlier one, but his one is upstream of Nashville, and in 1940

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Did you take that picture


Mike Hill said:


> You'da thunk we had some sort of earth-shattering weather event. This is a pic of the last time the Cumberland River froze over at Nashville - January 26, 1946. Looks like people were out and about!
> 
> EDIT - could not find the earlier one, but his one is upstream of Nashville, and in 1940
> 
> View attachment 220484


Did you take that picture?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950

got chinook wind and rain- now flooding on coast...

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## trc65

With all the crazy weather hitting all over the place, I'm just going to sit here quietly and not complain about our single digit temps and below zero wind chills....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> With all the crazy weather hitting all over the place, I'm just going to sit here quietly and not complain about our single digit temps and below zero wind chills....


Ya, guess we get the single digits tomorrow. Had 4 inches last night, with lake effect possible the next 2 days. Movie night, stay warm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

So yesterday around the Springs was interesting. The cold front hit, temps near zero, horrible windchill, up to the foothills. 

Well, until yesterday I considered myself the foothills. Guess not. We had 45, winds (not horrible but not good) and sunny to partly cloudy. A great day. So cold they shut the concrete plant down and I didn’t get walls until today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> Did you take that picture
> 
> Did you take that picture?


I think you got Lil Mikey cornfused with the really,really old Mike (that we all know and love!)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> I think you got Lil Mikey cornfused with the really,really old Mike (that we all know and love!)


OOPS my bad

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Was a nice 20 degree day yesterday with bits of Sun, but the rain started at daybreak this morning and now we are iced in. Good day for inside work....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts

Humph. not to good this morning


----------



## Nature Man

Needs to be an icon for "Yikes." Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Humph. not to good this morning
> View attachment 221516


We were 10 degrees warmer, but still felt cold.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Humph. not to good this morning
> View attachment 221516


I can't get that reading in my freezer!


----------



## Mike Hill

Not being rude or anything but all that comes to mind is the good old southern saying - bless y'alls hearts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Is that thing broken and all the red juice draining to the bottom


----------



## sprucegum

It's been cold here also, we got a foot of snow Thus. - Sat. morning. I spent 2 hours on the tractor yesterday morning getting it all cleaned up. No I don't have a heated cab.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

We were on the warm end, mostly rain but ended up with nothing on the trees, 1/4 inch of ice on vehicles and an inch on the ground because of the frostline. Main roads melted off well today, made it to 25.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We hit mid 40's today for the first dry day above freezing in what seems like forever! Probably 5 or 6 days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

The Arctic blast has finally passed us! High temp today reached 60! I, for one, am ready for Spring! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum

Well it's a balmy 22 above, they say we will warm up to 35 later in the week.


----------



## T. Ben

Supposed to be in the 20’s and 30’s to upper 30’s this week.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

T. Ben said:


> Supposed to be in the 20’s and 30’s to upper 30’s this week.


Eewww! We did that 2 weeks ago and this past weekend.


----------



## T. Ben

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Eewww! We did that 2 weeks ago and this past weekend.


That’s to cold for you and not cold enough for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got to 45 here yesterday, major snow melting day. Supposed to be mid 30s today and 40 tomorrow before we go into the deep freeze again. Lows on the weekend in the single digits. But it sure was nice yesterday. Sunny too!


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Got to 45 here yesterday, major snow melting day. Supposed to be mid 30s today and 40 tomorrow before we go into the deep freeze again. Lows on the weekend in the single digits. But it sure was nice yesterday. Sunny too!


the weather has been close to the same here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> the weather has been close to the same here.


I feel ya, I know you want snow for sledding. But I want it gone because I got a new ebike I want to ride. We'll get cold again on the weekend, but 40s by the middle of next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Got to 45 here yesterday, major snow melting day. Supposed to be mid 30s today and 40 tomorrow before we go into the deep freeze again. Lows on the weekend in the single digits. But it sure was nice yesterday. Sunny too!


That is the same weather here. However melt off is slow with the depth of frost. But the roads are mostly bare, plenty good for bike riding here, both pedal and motor. Our cold hits back Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> I feel ya, I know you want snow for sledding. But I want it gone because I got a new ebike I want to ride. We'll get cold again on the weekend, but 40s by the middle of next week!


I understand wanting to ride the new toy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

T. Ben said:


> the weather has been close to the same here.


I have a friend who was originally from Mi. he always says VT. gets the same weather as Mi. just a day or 2 later. Sounds like that theory is working this time, it's been pretty comfortable, but the bottom is supposed to drop out on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> That is the same weather here. However melt off is slow with the depth of frost. But the roads are mostly bare, plenty good for bike riding here, both pedal and motor. Our cold hits back Sunday.





T. Ben said:


> I understand wanting to ride the new toy.


Melt off is going good. But the roads are wet and just white with salt. I'll wait for a good rain to wash everything down before I get my new bike out on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adam Wager

The foot and a half of snow we got last week is melting pretty good today. Not too much longer before sugaring season here. Spring is good for syrup but not so great for wood for turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Supposed to be 78 today. It was 40 this morning at sunrise, and I saw ice from my leaking swamp cooler. Gotta fix that, but ice does not freeze at that temperature. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou

46F outside in Alton Bay NH, beautiful day! So what do all the retired folks in NE and beyond with puddle jumpers do… come land on the only FAA approved Ice Runway in the lower 48 to get their ice landing certification. Was talking with the Controller this morn, asked him what it takes to get a certification to land on ice. Said “don’t crash land or hit anything on taxi”. Think he meant it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Not ever having dun it - I'm not sure I am even comfortable walking on iced over water - much less in something as heavy as a plane! Expecially with open water so close! Dunno!!!!!


----------



## Jonkou

Mike Hill said:


> Not ever having dun it - I'm not sure I am even comfortable walking on iced over water - much less in something as heavy as a plane! Expecially with open water so close! Dunno!!!!!


 The ice runway doesn’t open until the ice is 12” thick minimum and normally will be opened only 4-6 weeks a year. The bay is a seaplane landing strip during open water. The open water around the piers is deliberate, mechanical bubblers are used to prohibit ice from forming and causing pier damage. 
Last weekend was the lake wide annual winter fishing tournament with thousands of people, vehicles, sleds, icehouses, etc on the ice, this weekend is winter festival and will have many more of the same. Hardy people here in NH, you‘ll be safe out there among them if you can keep warm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

7 degrees here this morning, but heading to the upper 40's on Wednesday.


----------



## Mike Hill

Geez, I live in a different world!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou

woodtickgreg said:


> 7 degrees here this morning, but heading to the upper 40's on Wednesday.


Wed will be a good day to put the top down and go for ice cream.


Mike Hill said:


> Geez, I live in a different world!


Prefer tropical and sunny myself but have adapted to living here, it’s only weather.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> 7 degrees here this morning, but heading to the upper 40's on Wednesday.


Surprised we were colder. Nice day, sun, then flurries, back and forth. Got up to 16, calling for 28 tomorrow and 50 by week's end. However, they've been wrong the last 35 out of 36 days, but within 10 degrees.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going down to 9 tonight. I'm just looking forward to Wed and Thurs. 40's, maybe near 50 Wed. Might maybe get another winter storm Thurs, kinda early to tell right now. I see 40s for most of next week, that's going to be nice.


----------



## trc65

It's funny with weather patterns. After reading/ replying to this thread for a while, Greg's weather mimics mine, he's just about a day later. We must just fall along the same curve that the jet stream follows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Minus 5 this morning but as others have said warm weather with high winds and rain on the way for tomorrow. I'm hoping to get in a little hard water fishing in the morning before the big wind starts. No ice thickness worries around here I went last week 2 feet in some spots.


----------



## T. Ben

The weather just sucks around here,20’s and 30’s and sunny. The snow is just about all gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Suppose to reach 71 today. A bit breezy, though. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yep 72 here on the coast


----------



## woodtickgreg

47 today! Then windy and rain tonight. Winter storm watch for tomorrow, snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> 47 today! Then windy and rain tonight. Winter storm watch for tomorrow, snow.


Made it to 24 degrees yesterday. Got home from kids ball game late last night to find freezer has died. Packed coolers and placed in the back of the truck hoping animals don't bother it. It was 16 degrees so left lids open hoping to harden stuff a bit. We got a 1/4 of beef last month so freezer was packed tight.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> 47 today! Then windy and rain tonight. Winter storm watch for tomorrow, snow.


yup we are getting that same storm tomorrow. Wind, warm, rain, changing to freezing rain and snow. Still -3 this morning, wanted to try to sneak in some ice fishing but it's looking more like shop time if the power stays on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

55° today with scattered showers, thunderstorms tonight, freezing rain/ice (0.1") after midnight, 6-8" snow for tomorrow. Oh, add on 20-30mph winds during the snow just to keep things interesting.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

High today 60. Low 53. High tomorrow 63 rain and low 27.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rain this nothing changing to snow tonight. Winter storm warning from 3pm this afternoon till 3am tomorrow morning.4 to 8 inches expected. That'll make Friday mornings commute fun. But Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday back into the 40s.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Especially if you can get a couple first year drivers out there in the mix!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Walked out the door this morning and it was in the low 50s, it's 32 now. Temps are definitely falling ahead of the snow we're supposed to get.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Same here. Was 54 this morning and calm. Temperatures dropping and winds picked up. Supposed to have 1-2" of rain tonight


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well seen it all today. Work truck iced up with freezing rain, then it sleeted and accumulated and made a mess of the roads, now its snowing for my drive home. Time to put the Tacoma in 4wd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

High today was 83³ by midnight tonight the temperature will be 36


----------



## Lou Currier

We set a record high yesterday and today is a chilly 81  Warmer than normal temps for next week, might have to jump in the pool

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cold here, wind chill is 8 above. Going down to 13 tonight, more of the same for Saturday. But starting Sunday we should hit 40 for a few days. We got about 5 inches of snow last night on top of all the sleet. Roads are just now clearing up.


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Cold here, wind chill is 8 above. Going down to 13 tonight, more of the same for Saturday. But starting Sunday we should hit 40 for a few days. We got about 5 inches of snow last night on top of all the sleet. Roads are just now clearing up.


Super sucks Tic.

We lucked out, was about 50-55 with wind yesterday, then rain and heavy wind last night. Was 49 this morning at 5am with wind, but no rain and 32 by 7am. We had several calls last night, power outages tripping alarms at banks and hotels. I parked by the road in fear of dead ash fallout. Good thing, would have had damage, a few branches laid where I usually park. As I was leaving for work, a barn clasp came in. I have not heard any followup on that yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

incredible weather again...for 3 more days, make that 2.5.........turns monday night; forecast highs of 15 for Tue and Wed. Not sure my heat will be on in the new house. If it were, we would be camping on the air mattress!!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> incredible weather again...for 3 more days, make that 2.5.........turns monday night; forecast highs of 15 for Tue and Wed. Not sure my heat will be on in the new house. If it were, we would be camping on the air mattress!!!!


Well... if the doors and windows are in, the thing came insulated, you could use an Eden Pure or space heater to at least keep it reasonable, mid to upper 40's. That's if the power is on.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Well... if the doors and windows are in, the thing came insulated, you could use an Eden Pure or space heater to at least keep it reasonable, mid to upper 40's. That's if the power is on.


only have 60 amps; which is a lot. But no, we don't have the portable heaters, will have to wait for the propane to be plumbed.


----------



## Gdurfey

Forecast still stands. Front is moving in now, won’t be above freezing until Saturday, upped the snow forecast to possibly 8 inches. 

On the other hand, Wolf Creek could be seeing 40-50 inches by Friday


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Forecast still stands. Front is moving in now, won’t be above freezing until Saturday, upped the snow forecast to possibly 8 inches.
> 
> On the other hand, Wolf Creek could be seeing 40-50 inches by Friday


7 degrees in Pierce, snowed off and on all day but too dry to reach the ground at the kids place. Was summer at home, near 60 around 3pm.


----------



## Nature Man

First 80 degree day here this calendar year. Tomorrow the same, then back to Winter! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Nature Man said:


> First 80 degree day here this calendar year. Tomorrow the same, then back to Winter! Chuck


Same here Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

50's from Saturday through tomorrow, rain tonight and tomorrow. Getting lucky though, all the snow and ice will be north of us this time. Back to winter on Wednesday with highs below freezing for a week.


----------



## Sprung

I don't know what's headed our way, lol. Wintery mix is supposed to bring us some ice. Then snow to follow. Initial estimates said 3 to 5 inches Tuesday, and another 3 to 5 Tuesday night. But now they're talking 2 inches total for us.

And with what the forecast was, people have been talking about a possible snow day tomorrow (Tuesday). So I've got two boys really hoping for a snow day tomorrow...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Going to 52 and rain today, that should melt off the last of the snow. Then winter cold returns.


----------



## T. Ben

Going to be a cold day of riding today,starting off at -9 and warming up to 0 wind is supposed to blowing 10-20mph.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

Almost up to 80 here today with thunderstorms. We got north of 2" of rain yesterday. It is very unseasonably warm for us.


----------



## Lou Currier

Very sunny and warm here...will be breaking records tomorrow and Thursday


----------



## Sprung

We didn't get any snow here, but we did get ice. Everything is covered in ice. Not looking forward to trying to scrape it off the vehicles later. Kids (and I think my wife too) were happy for a snow day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man it's cold here this morning, The wind just has a bite to it. 19 degrees but feels like 9. Supposed to get a couple inches of snow tonight.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

been horrible- minus 2 yesterday when I got up...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## JR Parks

28 here in Austin this am. That’s equivalent to -50 in Eastern Washington and Michigan standards. At least to us Texans-

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

It was 77* here yesterday. Today, it's 35* with rain, sleet, you name it.
It's got my back hurting so bad, I can't stand up straight.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Karl_TN

Pretty and ugly at the same time. Although some might just say it's all pretty ugly because of all the power outages and damage this ice causes.

Second icing in less than less than two weeks.





Neighbor in a small house down the road almost lost their whole house due to not taking down an old oak tree in front yard. Luckily it just demolished a corner room.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Karl_TN said:


> Pretty and ugly at the same time. Although some might just say it's all pretty ugly because of all the power outages and damage this ice causes.
> 
> Second icing in less than less than two weeks.View attachment 223201View attachment 223202
> 
> Neighbor in a small house down the road almost lost their whole house due to not taking down an old oak tree in front yard. Luckily it just demolished a corner room.
> View attachment 223203



Still just rain here. Suppose to be a line somewhere between @Karl_TN and I. @Mike Hill How is Nashville? Ice, rain, or other?


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally warming up here. Only -5 or so this morning and 25 or so for the high 

But the next 7 days is gorgeous construction weather. Hope they get with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Still just rain here. Suppose to be a line somewhere between @Karl_TN and I. @Mike Hill How is Nashville? Ice, rain, or other?


Plenty of rain - flooding and flood watches everywhere. Have to be careful of puddling while driving!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's pot hole season here, the roads are coming apart. All the patches they did last summer are now being pushed out by the thaw and freeze cycle. Some are just absolute moon size craters! Tire and wheel people do real good this time of year. Sitting up high in my work truck semi I can see how deep some of these holes are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Not quite bike season, huh?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN

woodtickgreg said:


> It's pot hole season here, the roads are coming apart. All the patches they did last summer are now being pushed out by the thaw and freeze cycle. Some are just absolute moon size craters! Tire and wheel people do real good this time of year. Sitting up high in my work truck semi I can see how deep some of these holes are.


Sorry to hear this, but I thought pot hole season was year round in MI. I've almost stopped complaining about pot holes around here after visiting wife's relatives in Michigan one year. Seems our worse roads are much better than many of your so called good roads.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Karl_TN said:


> Sorry to hear this, but I thought pot hole season was year round in MI. I've almost stopped complaining about pot holes around here after visiting wife's relatives in Michigan one year. Seems our worse roads are much better than many of your so called good roads.



Its particularly bad this time of year, downright dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

They had a few here that they lost a couple of cars in so they finally had to fix them. They shut down some lanes of the interstates and other roads/highways to fix them for a few hours - that went well!!

But then again - that was just a distraction from the trash problem. We have a trash contractor that it not living up to their contracted performance and the city munchkin, and dimwits don't seem to know what to do about it!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Herb G.

You guys wouldn't know a pothole if it fell out of the sky, landed on your face, and wiggled around.
We had some here that took tractor trailer big rigs out of service. 22 in one day, before they put huge steel sheets over it.
This was on an interstate highway. (Rt. 95)
They found a family of 8 living in one not long ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

We had 2 inches of sleet Friday morning. It warmed up to near 40 late afternoon. Dropped to the teens that night. Yesterday I was able to drive my 7,500 pound pick-up over the lawn and not leave a track. Never did that before. Need killer scags for this stuff.

@T. Ben


----------



## T. Ben

Going to be in the 30’s for a couple days,supposed to be one close to the 40’s the drop into the 20’s with maybe some light snow and freezing rain. Might get lucky though,supposed to stay below freezing up north with some more snow. might get out riding one more time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Emerging from Winter today, once again. Temp supposed to cross 60 degrees this afternoon. Maybe, just maybe, Winter is finally behind us. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nature Man said:


> Emerging from Winter today, once again. Temp supposed to cross 60 degrees this afternoon. Maybe, just maybe, Winter is finally behind us. Chuck


Yep, looking at near 80s next week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Crazy!!!

Just hit 70°! - about 35° above normal for the day. Was outside getting the last of the Christmas lights off trees and bushes, worked up a sweat! Top two inches is mud, but still plenty of frost in the ground.

Just watch out for the weather the end of the month, "in like a lamb, out like a lion".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

We were in the 40’s yesterday low 30’s today.


----------



## woodtickgreg

40s the last couple of days, rain tonight, then 30s for a couple days. Maybe 50s and 60s for the weekend.


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> 40s the last couple of days, rain tonight, then 30s for a couple days. Maybe 50s and 60s for the weekend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


>


Yeah I get it, but I need to test drive the new ebikes and bed the brakes.


----------



## Gdurfey

Yep, almost 60 today. Too bad I have to work!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> Yeah I get it, but I need to test drive the new ebikes and bed the brakes.


I get it,winter just doesn’t last long enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

T. Ben said:


> I get it,winter just doesn’t last long enough.


Although I don't have a sled to ride around on, I agree that winter hasn't lasted long enough. I could really use another month of the ground being frozen to finish projects before spring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

We had snow and ice last night. Roads a mess above 1,500 feet and simply wet below. Hit mid 40's today, driveway too icy to stand safely. At 33 degrees now, calling for a midnight clipper. Should be another interesting morning...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Crazy!!!
> 
> Just watch out for the weather the end of the month, "in like a lamb, out like a lion".


Tim, sounds lesdixic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well rain all day today and 30s changing to snow for a few hours this afternoon. Hopefully no accumulation on the roads so the salt trucks don't come back out. 40s the rest of the week. Ebikes may come out soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trob115

We went from 80 degrees yesterday, to 3" of snow on the ground today.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

It was 84* earlier this week. Today, it's 25*, snowing & blowing up around here.
That's crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

55 degrees yesterday. Same amount of snow if not a smidge more.


----------



## Gdurfey

Sorry for sharing our storm. I didn’t want to be selfish 

Actually, did you see a National weather map?? This thing stretched from western New Mexico to eastern Canada!!!! A huge front.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

And lunch today. Couldn’t get the picture from inside the little cafe due to lighting, but this was the view.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Another incredible day. Will get a picture or 2 later, but had to come down to the office today. Around 70 today, at our altitude, forecast for 8-12 inches of wet snow between Wednesday PM and Thursday late. 

Springtime in the Rockies is a week early!!!! Supposed to be a good wet snow, we need the water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

64° here today with no wind. Taking a break right now from pruning fruit trees. Don't mind the pruning, but hate the up and down on the ladder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

40s today, a few sprinkles. But 60s tomorrow, maybe 70 on Thursday. I'll be riding the ebike to work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Great Spring day, high about 79 degrees! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

It was a Great Spring Day here also, high about 72 degrees, clear and breezy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a nice shot of the full moon over the wire yard at work this morning.
Ahwoooo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well it's the first day of spring. I'm noticing the grass is starting to green up. The maple trees are full of buds and getting ready to bloom. Temps are still cool here and will be for another week or so. I'm not anxious for the hot weather as I don't deal with the heat well, that's why I live in the north. But 60s and 70s will be nice when we get there. We had one day in the 70s and it was very nice. It's gonna be in the 50s this afternoon so well take the ebikes out for a casual ride to get outside for some fresh air. Outside ferral cats are breeding, I've seen Robin's and Sandhill Cranes so spring is right around the corner and ready to pop. Pretty soon I'll see the geese and ducks with their babies too, and the deer will have their fawns. I love this time of year. April and May are probably my favorite months of the year, it's just magical.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Geese are heading your way. I saw and heard a bid wedge going north yesterday morning 

But for us, another spring storm hits tonight. I think it’s going to pretty much bypass us. Will see


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Hoping for ya. We warmed up today. Tomorrow supposes to be dry, then we get the storms

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Back to winter again, high of 30 today and we had light snow last night so there is a dusting on the ground. Colder for almost all of next week, the two 50 degree days that are forecast will be rain days.
No ebike riding for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Today in Tucson it's supposed to be 91. Night time temp at 51 with a 2% chance of rain. 

Since moving here in 1973, I've noticed that the last week of March and or the first week of April gives us the last vestige of winter....... Thanksgiving week is usually the beginning of our cold weather. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jonkou

Last nights sunset from the back deck after a beautiful early spring day, ice out is coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Jonkou said:


> Last nights sunset from the back deck after a beautiful early spring day, ice out is coming.
> 
> View attachment 224838


Shame you have to look at that all the time. I really feel for you! I think jealous is the feeling...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Herb G.

Jonkou said:


> Last nights sunset from the back deck after a beautiful early spring day, ice out is coming.
> 
> View attachment 224838


Looks like the lake is on fire. Pretty cool picture my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Back to winter again, high of 30 today and we had light snow last night so there is a dusting on the ground. Colder for almost all of next week, the two 50 degree days that are forecast will be rain days.
> No ebike riding for me


I find it amazing that you so often have weather so similar to us a day difference, being we are further south. We had snow showers last night and woke up to a dusting. Some places 10 miles away were snow all day yesterday and we had sunshine most of the day. In the 20's now and teens by morning. Only warm days this week are looking rain as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Great weekend, in the 50s and maybe close to 60. Of course, 2 storms forecast for later this week.


----------



## barry richardson

Record high yesterday; 96 degrees, 93 today, dropping off to the 60s on Tuesday....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Teens for lows next 2 days. 31 and snow showers today, windy and cold. 39 tomorrow, 50s Wed and Thursday with rain.


----------



## William Tanner

Forecast was for 50 MPH winds today with heavy snow in some of the mountain passes. Forecast revised to 65 MPH. We are pretty much used to the wind here. I get worried if there are waves in the toilets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Your wind is coming our way. Had good wet snow yesterday. Spring, when it finally gets here, will be pretty.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Snain here today, snow and rain.


----------



## woodtickgreg

April 18th, 3rd week of April and we're supposed to get snow this afternoon! I'm usually cutting grass by now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

We're getting snow & rain here today too. Crazy weather. Last week, it was 93*. Today, it's 38* so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

The ground was warm so it doesn’t represent the 4-5 inches of wet snow we had overnight. We really needed this!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rained all day today, supposed to rain all night. Bet we needed it, watch my grass grow now!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

another round of snow just started. Hope this one is as wet as the last one!!! We need the water right now!!! Very tired of Red Flag fire warnings.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice out right now,light breeze,temp around 60.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Pictures on way home from town. Not best but I think they get the point across

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Trob115

We got 2.5" of rain this afternoon in a span of about 30 minutes. It was insane the rainfall intensity we got. We also had pea sized hail with it too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

We had some significant wind today, which isn’t unusual for these parts. This tree is in Howard Amon Park. The first time I was sprayed by a skunk was by this tree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Yep. That would indicate appreciable winds. 
Pecan?
Whatever it is, that tree was not rotted.


----------



## Gdurfey

Almost had rain today. Significant cold front hitting on Friday. Finally making it far enough south to do us some good!!!! Only problem is it will be a really bad freeze with it clear down into the springs.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rained all day here yesterday, lawn is growing like crazy. Upper 70s today.


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> We had some significant wind today, which isn’t unusual for these parts. This tree is in Howard Amon Park. The first time I was sprayed by a skunk was by this tree.
> 
> View attachment 227059
> 
> View attachment 227060
> 
> View attachment 227061


Table that for later...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Under 130 days till winter!!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

We are into our normal. After a few months of rain every 2nd or 3rd day, we now haven't had any at my house for about a month. Plants are all staring at me, drooping, with a look that says "what happened?" I have to tie some weights on so I don't get carried away by the mosquitos. They like all the rain and always make good progress on their scheme to rule the world!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Just had hail here, in a bit I'll go look at the cars....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Forecast for our area: 10-16 inches of wet heavy snow by Saturday night. High sat only 30…….. the trees will be strained.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Revised the forecast Friday morning and pretty well hit it. We have 17-18 inches and who knows what melted before it started accumulating. 

I have lived in Colorado 21 years now with this stretch and 3 a previous time. I don’t remember it ever snowing like this for this long. Relatively light winds which is also unusual. 

Denise was helping her best friend get married yesterday. Dropped her about 1, and I went and had a leisurely lunch. During lunch it really started coming down and it didn’t let up until after midnight, after our 2+ hour trip home. My shoulders and neck still hurt!!!!! Given what I measured, that would be an inch an hour……. Usually what we get are bands blowing through. Get under a heavy band you get dumped on for a few hours. Not a widespread dump like this. 

Stage 2 fire bands went into effect the 19th. Essentially don’t light a match outside. I expect that to be lifted sometime today. This is incredible.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 6


----------



## JR Parks

Wow Garry. Yesterday here in Austin it was 98 at the baseball game, one umpire left the game with heatstroke and this am we went walking to a fantastic 60* and a nice north wind.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs

And the worst part of those spring snows is they're usually heavy and the leaves are already forming on the trees so you end up with lots of broken limbs and downed power lines. On the positive side though, you probably need the water just like we do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

It’s raining!!!!!




Not much, but just the chance is better than we have been getting

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## trc65

93° + 60% = 107° heat index today.

Tomorrow - 99° predicted with humidity just as high = misery!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Its heading this way too. 80s tomorrow, 95 on Wednesday with the heat index way up there. And the ac is out in my work truck.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Had to go to Las Vegas for a reunion this past weekend. 111 on Saturday. Yeah, it’s a dry heat, but you still get cooked in a convection oven.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Greenacres2

Battening down the hatches in NW Indiana. Skies over Lake Michigan are impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Been watching those, some heavy duty stuff brewing in them. That whole line stayed north of us today.


----------



## Mike1950

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713502323225210

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713502323225210


This is right upstream from wedding we are supposed to have for daughter--- Maybe on Saturday


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> This is right upstream from wedding we are supposed to have for daughter--- Maybe on Saturday


Dang, Mike, I hope everything works out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Dang, Mike, I hope everything works out!


No idea at this point. Right now road is closed south of I-90....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> No idea at this point. Right now road is closed south of I-90....


Hope this gets sorted soonest.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike1950 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713502323225210


Saw a video of a bridge being washed out on the 13th…..horrible.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> This is right upstream from wedding we are supposed to have for daughter--- Maybe on Saturday


Wow, nature has power. Well the Japanese would have that road back in place in 3-4 days, so suspect 2 years for us....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Wow, nature has power. Well the Japanese would have that road back in place in 3-4 days, so suspect 2 years for us....


Maybe. But they would have to find a way to get there. River is still flooding. 
And have you ever been there? Largest wild, un dammed river left in states. 
This a semi arid area. 2-3inches of rain in 48 hrs on wet snow creates a monster river.


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Wow, nature has power. Well the Japanese would have that road back in place in 3-4 days, so suspect 2 years for us....


Not quite sure they would even get started in 2 or 3 days. You cannot get there.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

In some of these spots the record was set in 1918. There is about 80 miles of road shut down. Probably the most dramatic road into park.


----------



## Mike1950

With an area of 147,040 square miles (380,800 km2), *Montana is slightly larger than Japan*. It is the fourth-largest state in the United States after Alaska, Texas, and California, and the largest landlocked state.
Japan-125 million people
Mt. 1.25 million people

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

High dew point that was making it miserable to work outside, finally broke last night. Woke up to a cool mountain morning in the mid-low 50's. still only mid 60's which is fine by me, with a nice dry breeze. Now I just have to rehydrate from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Off USGS site. So the water coming straight off snow fields at 10,000+ ft is now 75⁰ , hmmmm very scientific...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Tom Smart said:


> Had to go to Las Vegas for a reunion this past weekend. 111 on Saturday. Yeah, it’s a dry heat, but you still get cooked in a convection oven.


wait till it gets to 115 and a mild wind pushes that heat at you like a hair dryer, july and august here are good for that


----------



## Tom Smart

vegas urban lumber said:


> wait till it gets to 115 and a mild wind pushes that heat at you like a hair dryer, july and august here are good for that


No thank you…..


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> Off USGS site. So the water coming straight off snow fields at 10,000+ ft is now 75⁰ , hmmmm very scientific...
> 
> View attachment 228084


See you posted lots of Sucks, and more sucks after that. I never had the pleasure of driving or riding on that road and likely will never. For sure some issues. I bet our Pres will claim another 15 cent raise in gas because of it. What is plan B for the wedding?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

We were camping for the past week near Crystal Falls, MI and had pretty decent weather. Most days it was in the 60's. Overnight lows in the 50's, usually, though a couple nights did dip into the 40's. Had enough blankets to keep us warm in the tent. got into Green Bay on the way home today and it was 82. Yuck! Got home, about 25 miles east of Green Bay and 5 block from Lake Michigan, and it was a nice 65.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trob115

This is our weather forecast for next week. It will be a record heat wave for us here in north Mississippi

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ouch!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 94 here at 2pm, feels like 98. I do t like the heat, I don't do well in it at all. I really enjoyed our Michigan spring this year, nice cool Temps and it didn't get hot to quickly. But now it's summer heat time. That means I don't go out a lot until it cools off some. I stay in the ac, maybe I'll get some basement shop time, usually cooler in the basement with a fan blowing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> See you posted lots of Sucks, and more sucks after that. I never had the pleasure of driving or riding on that road and likely will never. For sure some issues. I bet our Pres will claim another 15 cent raise in gas because of it. What is plan B for the wedding?


Plan B is already reserved in Bozeman.
Looks like plan A is still a go. The rain stopped. at Livingston water has gone down 4'. I bet temp gauges are gone- still stuck at 75 and the 13th.

You will miss out no going to park. September is is best time- less people. This road is by far the most spectacular entrance in my opinion. The ruggedness of ground ahead beckons you to continue on. Beartooth pass is the best exit- Through Lamar valley and up-up-up and then you are on top of the world for miles. IMO both routes will be shut down for this year at least. Miles and miles of road gone.. and so is the ground under the road.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Still riding the ebike to work when there's no threat of rain. I peddle consistently and average between 20 and 25 mph to conserve battery power. To damn hot to peddle today afterwork so it was throttle only all the way home, 25 to 30 mph and I still had half my battery when I got home. I love not buying gas right now, I'll save that for rain days and the winter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> Plan B is already reserved in Bozeman.
> Looks like plan A is still a go. The rain stopped. at Livingston water has gone down 4'. I bet temp gauges are gone- still stuck at 75 and the 13th.
> 
> You will miss out no going to park. September is is best time- less people. This road is by far the most spectacular entrance in my opinion. The ruggedness of ground ahead beckons you to continue on. Beartooth pass is the best exit- Through Lamar valley and up-up-up and then you are on top of the world for miles. IMO both routes will be shut down for this year at least. Miles and miles of road gone.. and so is the ground under the road.


Happy to hear Plan A is still in play.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Trob115

Mike1950 said:


> Off USGS site. So the water coming straight off snow fields at 10,000+ ft is now 75⁰ , hmmmm very scientific...
> 
> View attachment 228084


 seems a little bit fishy haha.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Trob115 said:


> seems a little bit fishy haha.


I thought same this. Also if you go to usgs the records go back 97 years. So this is worse by a bunch than 74 and 97. And Usgs points that out, But if you go elsewhere you find the previous record was 1918. Convienietly out of the 97 year range.
These atmospheric rivers are by no means new. 1859 flooded the governors mansion in Sacramento CA. They were alarmed enough by it they hacked mansion up and added another open floor under it. 2017 it happened again.
The river can be 5 times the volume of Mississippi and can come through day after day. BC Canada has had river since fall. So have we.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

This picture of before and the 13th shows the problem much better than words.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trob115

Mike1950 said:


> This picture of before and the 13th shows the problem much better than words.
> 
> View attachment 228126


Wow that's impressive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> This picture of before and the 13th shows the problem much better than words.
> 
> View attachment 228126


see several trees gone as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> see several trees gone as well


I do not think it is exact spot but I think it gives idea of water they dealt with
This canyon took biggest hit- narrow and deep. water has no where to go.
Montana- you will find their roads to be some of the best around in PNW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

It's been 96 -100 here for the last 2 weeks. 98 - 101 is forecasted for the next 10 days and zilch on the rain. Jeez I hope I ain't gotta start hoping for some tropical weather!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike1950 said:


> This picture of before and the 13th shows the problem much better than words.
> 
> View attachment 228126


There is a spot at Harper’s Ferry where the Shenandoah flows into the Potomac and there are signs on the historic armory marking flood high points. You go outside and walk out towards the rocky point and I can’t imagine that much water coming down through there. Just like the picture of the Yellowstone…. Just incredible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH

Wildthings said:


> It's been 96 -100 here for the last 2 weeks. 98 - 101 is forecasted for the next 10 days and zilch on the rain. Jeez I hope I ain't gotta start hoping for some tropical weather!!


Same in Dallas. Summer us here!

Garage time is early morning until 1:00 p.m. or after 7:00 p.m. The middle of the day can get a little too warm for good concentration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

It's been so hot here it'll make you take back $hit you ain't stole yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> I thought same this. Also if you go to usgs the records go back 97 years. So this is worse by a bunch than 74 and 97. And Usgs points that out, But if you go elsewhere you find the previous record was 1918. Convienietly out of the 97 year range.
> These atmospheric rivers are by no means new. 1859 flooded the governors mansion in Sacramento CA. They were alarmed enough by it they hacked mansion up and added another open floor under it. 2017 it happened again.
> The river can be 5 times the volume of Mississippi and can come through day after day. BC Canada has had river since fall. So have we.


Pretty sure the water temperature in the Yellowstone near Livingston has never been 75F.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Some nasty tornado weather in Ohio / Pennsylvania yesterday. Hope everyone was okay.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well it's been an absolutely delightful weekend. Lows in the low 60s and highs in the low 70s. But this is all about to change starting on Monday upper 80s and then Tuesday they are calling for record highs of 97. And its supposed to remain hot and dry all week. Grass is really slowed down and I. Ight even get to skip a week cutting with that heat. Things change quickly considering I've been cutting twice a week all spring long. I'll be staying inside a lot in the ac, I don't do well in the heat. Maybe I can find something to do in the basement, lol. It's usually a lot cooler down there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Pretty sure the water temperature in the Yellowstone near Livingston has never been 75F.


Yep- temp. gauges have been stuck at 75 since 6/13. my guess is it is long gone.
where the river was wide with steep banks it really did little damage. Wide with low banks it is amazing how far from river stuff got moved, but it was not very destructive. Where river is narrow with steep banks is where the destruction is. No place to go but up where water was never supposed to get to. Roads do not need repair they are gone and so is the ground they sat on. Read this morning that destruction in north end of park is in excess of 1 billion $$. with maximum of 6 month construction season, it will be a while before the work is done. One thing is obvious- what we build is nothing compared to mother natures fury.


----------



## DLJeffs

> One thing is obvious- what we build is nothing compared to mother natures fury.


That's for sure. Water in particular. I've seen steel, watertight doors on off shore platforms, designed for hurricane forces, bent and pushed inward from the repeated force of giant waves crashing against them. Velocity plays a big role - in the narrower canyons, probably steeper too, the flowrates go up dramatically.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> That's for sure. Water in particular. I've seen steel, watertight doors on off shore platforms, designed for hurricane forces, bent and pushed inward from the repeated force of giant waves crashing against them. Velocity plays a big role - in the narrower canyons, probably steeper too, the flowrates go up dramatically.


Yes, much steeper. Yellowstone falls must have been spectacular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Been pretty dry here, not much rain. Going to be in the 90s by the end of the week again. The lawns are drying out and going dormant.
Fireflys are in abundance though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I don't think I've had a 3/4" total of rain since early in May. Looks like the tropics may bring some at the end of this week


----------



## JonathanH

Send that rain northward if you get any extra.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

We got very lucky in the last week. Everything was drying out and lawns turning brown then got 1.5" rain end of last week. Last couple days have been great, highs in the 70's with humidity in the 30's. Of course, that is ending soon as going to be 90+ by the middle of the week.


----------



## Gdurfey

We also had rain Saturday and damp all day Sunday but nothing measurable. More rain forecast for later this week. It was great; not a lot but we will take all we can get right now.


----------



## Nature Man

Buckets of rain in the last hour! We were so overdue! Temps cooled 15 degrees also! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

What I was afraid of- 3 months of water in 3 hours. Wow. Wish it had been spread out. Had another gully washer 2 nights before but short duration, so not bad. 

Knew I had a low spot in the shop floor. Well, garage seal is not heavy enough and water got in. Ugh…….

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mike Hill

I'll take a few buckets!


----------



## Gdurfey

This weather pattern is incredible!!!!! Pouring again. We have a chance for rain most every day, nice shower every other day, and pours for a bit every 3rd or 4th day. Incredible!!!! Especially how dry our winter was and only one good spring storm, this is a great relief

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

7:05 PM and 105 degrees. Humility 14%.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

We had ugly weather Saturday, with heat index in the 110+ range, but since then it's been great. Today was about 78° and cloudy and the rest of the week will be low 80's and only moderate humidity. We've been mostly lucky this summer. Had some high temps and humidity, but have had timely rains and I've only had to water part of the garden once. 

Kind of wish it would dry up a little bit so the grass would slow down...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> We had ugly weather Saturday, with heat index in the 110+ range, but since then it's been great. Today was about 78° and cloudy and the rest of the week will be low 80's and only moderate humidity. We've been mostly lucky this summer. Had some high temps and humidity, but have had timely rains and I've only had to water part of the garden once.
> 
> Kind of wish it would dry up a little bit so the grass would slow down...


We have had 15/16ths of rain over the last 30 days. Been 3 weeks between mowing non-watered lawns. Going to be a thin month for job number 5.


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> We have had 15/16ths of rain over the last 30 days. Been 3 weeks between mowing non-watered lawns. Going to be a thin month for job number 5.


That would be more like normal for us. Typically after the 4th of July, we would only mow every other week or so until after Labor day. 

I'm just glad the rains that hit St Louis on Monday/Tuesday were well south of us. Nobody needs that kind of moisture all at once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

It’s been a dry Summer here, and even the weeds are struggling to grow! I’ve only mowed once since early June. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Big wet snowflakes mixed in the rain today. Been raining for 4 days now, and highs only in the 40s. Supposed to be in the 70s this weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Our first snow is expected Sunday evening. Not much, but sure sign of things to come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G.

It's been cold & windy here for a week or so. I hate cold weather. It makes my muscles contract, & that increases pressure on my spine, causing me a great deal of pain on top of what I already have.
I ordered some new insulated leather gloves from JC Penney yesterday, because my arthritis is getting really bad with all this cold damp weather.
I used to like winter, but I can't stand it these days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

We are getting snow today.


Picking up the leaves tomorrow is going to suck!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> We are getting snow today.View attachment 233667
> Picking up the leaves tomorrow is going to suck!


Can you show a shot tomorrow?


----------



## woodtickgreg

William Tanner said:


> Can you show a shot tomorrow?


The ground is to warm for anything to stick.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Mid 50s. And clear.
Great day for smoking summer sausage!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Heard from a couple friends back home and their reports align with the forecast when we left. Anywhere from 10-20 degrees also over the El Paso county Colorado region this morning. Going to be a shock to the system when we land Monday evening.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just enough snow last night to make some black ice in places this morning. In the dark it just looked like the roads where wet but it was icy in places. Heavy lake effect snow squals today. I think we are going to have a normal winter this year, the last few winters where very mild.


----------



## ripjack13

We had snow/slush yesterday. Today nice n sunny...


----------



## trc65

We've had a total of about 3" since Monday night, most has melted, but we aren't going to be above freezing for a few days. Supposed to be in the mid 40's for Thanksgiving which is good as we will have a house full of 17 (half of them kids). Will be warm enough we can force the kids outside for most of the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Cold here, a little snow forecast for tonight, but the warm air is gone!


----------



## DLJeffs

Good day to stay inside and tie flies today ... unless you have a heated shop of course.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Greenacres2

About 5" of wet Lake Michigan snow last night. We're 13 miles south of the lake, town on the shore 12.9 miles north of us got a dusting. Just doesn't seem right (but i do understand the reasons--doesn't mean i have to agree!!)
The wet heavy stuff makes great snowmen, but i'm not a kid anymore!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Good day to stay inside and tie flies today ... unless you have a heated shop of course.
> 
> View attachment 233837
> 
> View attachment 233838View attachment 233841


Hmmmmm, someone said poppers and you just continue to deliver!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

We have had snow for 3 days,not amounting to much but it’s a start!!


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Hmmmmm, someone said poppers and you just continue to deliver!!


Yeah, those are pre-made store bought popper bodies, all you have to do is glue them on a hook and tie on a tail. Hopefully I'll have a chance to show them to some big peacock bass in January.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DWasson

Northern Lower Michigan enjoyed an awesome fall until the end of last week. It has not stopped snowing since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

DWasson said:


> Northern Lower Michigan enjoyed an awesome fall until the end of last week. It has not stopped snowing since.
> 
> View attachment 233860


Snowmobile!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Saw yesterday they moved the Cleveland-Buffalo game to Detroit because of the heavy snow. Don't see that too often.


----------



## DWasson

I’ve already seen them buzzing up and down the roads here. Tis the season.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Hush! I am still hoping for a moderate weekend or two. You know as in 60 degree high. 40 degree low... been having freezing nights and that is hard on my unfinished projects!


----------



## woodtickgreg

DLJeffs said:


> Saw yesterday they moved the Cleveland-Buffalo game to Detroit because of the heavy snow. Don't see that too often.


That's because no one will watch the lions!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

DWasson said:


> I’ve already seen them buzzing up and down the roads here. Tis the season.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

@Jasonparadis how is your weather with Ash? Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## trc65

Well, the weather isn't bad right now, however, they are predicting 6-10" on Thursday coupled with sustained winds of 20-30mph through Saturday. Friday high of -1°, wind chills around -30°.

If all that comes to fruition, I'll have some epic pics of snow drifts, and we'll be lucky if we can leave the house before Christmas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

We're headed into a mixed up week, down to zero or minus temps by Wednesday, then warming up to almost 49F on Christmas Day; with snow, rain, freezing rain, etc. Should be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yep us too down here on the TX Gulf Coast. Thursday afternoon front coming through and temps to drop ~50° in three hours. 
Friday morning low 19° high of 28°, Sat low of 20° high of 32°, Sunday low 28° high of 39°. I think Monday the high is supposed to be in low 70s Good Golly!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> Yep us too down here on the TX Gulf Coast. Thursday afternoon front coming through and temps to drop ~50° in three hours.
> Friday morning low 19° high of 28°, Sat low of 20° high of 32°, Sunday low 28° high of 39°. I think Monday the high is supposed to be in low 70s Good Golly!


Hope you don't have the mess and troubles you did almost two years ago. We at least have the equip and infrastructure to deal with it. Supposed to be the coldest Christmas in 40 years for us.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yeah it's supposed to hit us on Thursday as rain, changing to snow on Friday. So far they are saying 5 to 8 inches but not really confirmed. I'm off so I'm staying inside and cooking a turkey dinner for Betty and I.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

We are supposed to get a little snow on Wednesday,then the wind comes. They are advising people to not go out if you don’t have to because of a ground blizzard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Yep, sending it east and south. Our temps are supposed to plummet Wednesday night with high on Thursday of 2 or so with terrible windchills!! Everyone be safe and stay warm inside with family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

19 right now, supposed to be 10 below Wed. night. wind chill in -30s. But supposed to warm up for christmas. We can hope.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## JonathanH

Gdurfey said:


> Yep, sending it east and south. Our temps are supposed to plummet Wednesday night with high on Thursday of 2 or so with terrible windchills!! Everyone be safe and stay warm inside with family


We surely appreciate the generosity & willingness to share at Christmas time, but, we really don't mind if you just keep all of the cold weather up in the Great White North where it belongs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

There are, thankfully, no below 0 numbers in our upcoming forecast. Unfortunately, with high winds along with the cold, the wind chills will certainly be below 0. I like winter less and less each year and am starting to understand why all the old people like going south for the winter...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Mike1950 said:


> 19 right now, supposed to be 10 below Wed. night. wind chill in -30s. But supposed to warm up for christmas. We can hope.


Mike, our boy who lives lives on the hill west of you, is coming to the Tri-Cities for Christmas to warm up. Expected to be happy not zero here Wednesday night. Seems it is always about 10 degrees cooler in your city.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> Mike, our boy who lives lives on the hill west of you, is coming to the Tri-Cities for Christmas to warm up. Expected to be happy not zero here Wednesday night. Seems it is always about 10 degrees cooler in your city.


You and family have a Very Merry Christmas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Hope you don't have the mess and troubles you did almost two years ago. We at least have the equip and infrastructure to deal with it. Supposed to be the coldest Christmas in 40 years for us.


"They" are saying the power grid can handle it this time and the intensity and duration won't be as severe as the Feb '21 fiasco. We will see and I do have a whole house generator this time!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yeah they are predicting blizzard conditions here starting Thursday night into Saturday. Below zero wind chills and drifting snow. Glad I'm off starting Friday for four days.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well today is the first day of winter, shortest day of the year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

Weatherman says it's going to be the coldest Christmas here in 30 years.


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> Well today is the first day of winter, shortest day of the year.


Huzzah for the Winter Solstice! The days get longer from here on. Mead and grog for everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

They have lowered our expected snow accumulation to 4-6", but that doesn't matter much. As Greg said Blizzard winds with gusts over 50mph. Wind chills are extreme. Friday's " real feel" *high* temp is -33°.

We will probably be snowed in through Christmas day. Will be lucky if anybody can make it out here for planned celebrations - supposed to have a dozen family here....

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Fridays high is 2 degrees with wind gusts up to 45 mph predicted for a wcf of -35.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Same as everybody else--as long as the wind stays out of the west or WNW. If it shifts to north or NNW--Lake Michigan is still warm enough to add an extra 10"-20" to the mix. (a few weeks ago we got about 5", friends about 3 miles northeast of us were over 20"). Always interesting!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

After tomorrow I'm not going out of the house except to run the snowblower as needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

In Georgia driving up to Maryland, scheduled to arrive on Friday. Hope I just beat the deep freeze. Chuck


----------



## trc65



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Mr. Peet

Schools are calling for early outs today. Last week they canceled the night before and the storm arrived late in the day after they could have had at least a half day. Glad the twits finally waited to call things based on real time evidence. Be safe ya'll.


----------



## T. Ben

They cancelled schools by us yesterday,I live out in the country,if it wasn’t for the power poles it would have been hard to find the driveway last night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Mike1950

-6 here and -40 in Butte, Mt. in 3 minutes Dillion Mt. dropped 23 degrees... Read that this Bomb Cyclone came out of Siberia- -60 there. Last time this happened was 1979. I was working on some apartments. it was 15-20 below. They brought in a d-7 Cat with a giant digger wheel on back. must of been 10' in diameter. had big teeth on it. it spun and was used to dig the water line in. It was loud and I was inside the building. Hope forecast is right and we warm up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1

Dang, we have to actually close the windows now. We were just gettin used to the fresh air too! Hopefully, it won't get down 
below -30 or we'll have to turn on the furnace.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

I now have a pretty good feeling how astronauts feel getting suited up for moonwalks. Putting on so many layers to be able to go outside safely in this mess and get things done is a workout in itself. Then you get outside and it's a side to side waddle to make forward progress....

I appreciate a few days of this each year, it keeps you humble facing mother nature at it's worse and gives a great sense of accomplishment when you finish the necessary outdoor chores. However, hope we don't have too many of these days...

I'm very happy that they seem to have overestimated the snow we are getting. Expected it to look like Troy's driveway this morning, but can still see the grass and driveway isn't drifted shut, yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

We don’t get there very often - but we got there! How’s it up on the plateau @2feathers Creative Making ?

Danged electricity went off! Hummm better get the generator out!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

We still have power, 4 degrees here, very little snow maybe 2 or 3 inches, but the wind is howling! I ain't going outside, lol. I can stay holed up for the next 3 days, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> We don’t get there very often - but we got there! How’s it up on the plateau @2feathers Creative Making ?
> 
> Danged electricity went off! Hummm better get the generator out!
> 
> View attachment 235259


Cold and blustery but the power is still on. Thankfully, because I have around 24 chicks still on heat and 6 chicken houses with heat lamps to keep the frostbite off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> We don’t get there very often - but we got there! How’s it up on the plateau @2feathers Creative Making ?
> 
> Danged electricity went off! Hummm better get the generator out!
> 
> View attachment 235259


Along with downed power lines, nec is doing rolling blackouts apparently

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

We got lucky with snow. Not enough to drift anything shut. However, the wind is howling and worse wind chills than yesterday. Hit -14° on the thermometer last night. 

We shouldn't have any problems with power, hope those that have lost power get it back soon, won't take long to freeze things up in these temps and winds.

@2feathers Creative Making 
Frank, you just need to bring your chickens inside to keep them warm.  Nephew in WY did that a couple nights ago when they were getting -60° windchills, of course, they only have 4 layers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac

Left the house about 1:00, 20° when I backed out of the garage. Drove ~35 miles.......6° now. Had 4" snow yesterday before turning to rain that washed it away.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> @2feathers Creative Making
> Frank, you just need to bring your chickens inside to keep them warm.  Nephew in WY did that a couple nights ago when they were getting -60° windchills, of course, they only have 4 layers.


Yeah, I don't think that would be so much fun... Already moved the smallest 16 inside. The next 8 are on the back porch...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

T. Ben said:


> They cancelled schools by us yesterday,I live out in the country,if it wasn’t for the power poles it would have been hard to find the driveway last night.
> 
> View attachment 235201


This is freaky.


----------



## T. Ben

William Tanner said:


> This is freaky.


This is winter,we haven't had one,a real one,with a good amount of snow for a few years now. -6 with -34 wind chill today. So cold we have the dogs in the house today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wow guys, looks like you are all having fun trying to stay ahead of things with your weather. Right now as I write at 1:25PM, it's only 69 degrees right now with not a cloud in the sky. Stay warm folks and enjoy the upcoming time with your families.. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Today we got all the way up to 9degrees. By Thursday the forecast is for a high of 59.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's 4 degrees here now with a wind chill of -19.
I went out to get the garbage cans from the curb and my mustaand nose hairs inside my nose froze! My glasses instantly fogged up and froze, lol. Yes this is the kind of winter we used to have, but not until January and February. I'm not going out again for a couple of days, I'll stay inside with my Betty where it's nice and warm, lol. I'll cook a turkey tomorrow, that'll heat the house up and smell darn good too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We are hovering around zero. Not supposed to warm back up til I go back to work. Then next weekend for my other 4 day weekend there is rain for casted. Go figure


----------



## JonLanier

Last night (early morning about 1am), Our power went out, and they got it back on at 6:30am. Temperature was -9... the inside house temp when the power came back on was 52. I'm thankful for the linemen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Herb G.

JonLanier said:


> Last night (early morning about 1am), Our power went out, and they got it back on at 6:30am. Temperature was -9... the inside house temp when the power came back on was 52. I'm thankful for the linemen.


That's when you really wish you had a wood stove.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JonLanier

Herb G. said:


> That's when you really wish you had a wood stove.


Yes, unfortunately that is not in the cards for... nor is a fireplace.


----------



## Nature Man

Nature Man said:


> In Georgia driving up to Maryland, scheduled to arrive on Friday. Hope I just beat the deep freeze. Chuck


Did arrive safely today in Maryland, just a couple hours ahead of the arctic blast! Guardian Angels were watching over us! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Along with downed power lines, nec is doing rolling blackouts apparently


Yep, that is what I eventually found out. Guess that is what you get because your guvm't chooses to build stadia in lieu of infrastructure. I was getting a little anxious as it was around zero, and had already got the generator out and was finding the heater when the power got back on. Was releived.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

We're finally starting to warm up a little and some of this snow will start to melt. Yesterday our neighbor was coming over to give us some Christmas baked goods. I was in the garage when she called and my wife told her we were home, etc. I came in and she told me our neighbor was coming over. I hurried to the door to warn her there was really slick ice patches around the street and driveway. I slipped on one the day before while clearing off the little snow we had the night before. But I had been ready for it and wasn't hurt at all, just looked around to make sure no one saw me do it. I had just opened the front door and saw her lying on the ground at the top of our driveway. Unfortunately she wasn't so lucky and hit her head on one of the icy blocks left by the snow plow, resulting in an inch plus gash, 9 staples, a CT scan, and probably a ripping headache. So be careful out there, especially in any places where the snow melts a little and refreezes.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## sprucegum

We really dodged the bullet on this one, our power stayed on except for a couple hours yesterday. Others in the area have been out 24 hours or more and the power company said it's a multi-day event. The linemen are having a rough Christmas, the weather is supposed to be stay in the single digits for another day with a good stiff wind. Yes, the wood fire does feel good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

It's up to 11* here now. I think I'll get my Speedo on & go sun tan myself after awhile.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Herb G. said:


> It's up to 11* here now. I think I'll get my Speedo on & go sun tan myself after awhile.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Herb G. said:


> It's up to 11* here now. I think I'll get my Speedo on & go sun tan myself after awhile.


Way Waaaaayyyyy TMI !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Just spectacularly for this activity with my son...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Looks like a very successful outing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Success on a beautiful day! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart

What’s for dinner, Henry?


----------



## Mike Hill

Yup! Good eating in the future!


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> Just spectacularly for this activity with my son...
> View attachment 235354


Widgeon you know it, that it would be a great day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, that had to be a cold experience! 

edit. Just looked, y'all didn't get quite as cold as I thought.


----------



## SENC

Mike Hill said:


> Man, that had to be a cold experience!
> 
> edit. Just looked, y'all didn't get quite as cold as I thought.


Not awful - it was about 27 as we headed out. Made for a cold boat ride across the sound, but sunrise in the Currituck Sound is always a spectacular event - one of my favorite places/times in the world. Probably got up to the mid-30s with the sun by late morning when we finished our limits.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, that is a gorgeous place!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC

Gorgeous again today, though still chilly. After visiting the Wright Brothers National Park, we drove up to Corolla, where Hwy 12 ends and you can head out onto the beach - it's roughly 10 miles up the beach to the VA state line. There are even a few beach communities there (only accessible by 4x4). But the area is best know for the Corolla wild horses (pic in the backyard animals thread).

These shots are from the Whalehead Club, looking west over Currituck Sound.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

SENC said:


> Gorgeous again today, though still chilly. After visiting the Wright Brothers National Park, we drove up to Corolla, where Hwy 12 ends and you can head out onto the beach - it's roughly 10 miles up the beach to the VA state line. There are even a few beach communities there (only accessible by 4x4). But the area is best know for the Corolla wild horses (pic in the backyard animals thread).
> 
> These shots are from the Whalehead Club, looking west over Currituck Sound.
> 
> View attachment 235409
> 
> View attachment 235410


You horrible person! While I am stuck inside you go posting these kind of pictures... Shame on you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

At 1 PM today, it was only 80 degrees. Had to find shade........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

My wife and daughter went to those areas. Lil Mikey wasn't invited.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> At 1 PM today, it was only 80 degrees. Had to find shade........... Jerry (in Tucson)


You poor fellow...  you better hide behind that couch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Today at dawn, it was 62 degrees. Looks like there is a threat of that river the west is supposed to get coming down and getting us too. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

This morning the low was 61° here also with a high of 77° tomorrow. 6 days ago, the high was 27°

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Nubsnstubs said:


> Today at dawn, it was 62 degrees. Looks like there is a threat of that river the west is supposed to get coming down and getting us too. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Water in the Hassayampa. Maybe.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

DLJeffs said:


> Water in the Hassayampa. Maybe.


It depends where maybe is. Wickenburg is dry up until a storm goes through the river basin, but up near the headwaters near Walnut Grove, I have never seen it dry at any time of the year. I've been going up there for over 15 years now at any given time of the year. 

Any rain is good for Arizona, so I do not complain until the weeds start growing. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Ground is in the process of turning white. Luckily we are missing the worst of the wind!


----------



## woodtickgreg

1 week later and we are 55 degrees and rain. Snow is all gone. Sure beats 4 degrees and wind chill in the -20s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Herb G.

We hit 65* here today. Sunny skies, calm winds. We are going to pay for it later this season.
It's going to rain here tomo, & Sunday too. But it'll be warmer than 3* & sleet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

78° here today--a week ago the world was ending cuz it was 16° here. All my bushes are dead again daggnabbit

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> 78° here today--a week ago the world was ending cuz it was 16° here. All my bushes are dead again daggnabbit


If you had a functioning knife-grinder you could make yourself a machete to chop them down.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> 78° here today--a week ago the world was ending cuz it was 16° here. All my bushes are dead again daggnabbit


wonder if any are woods I lack.....


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> wonder if any are woods I lack.....


All are bottlebrush and very small. Planted after Feb '21 freeze

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> If you had a functioning knife-grinder you could make yourself a machete to chop them down.


I do, I do! Well at least I think it's functional.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Good news, the warm up has melted most of the ice-sheet that was across the entire driveway, now just one of 4 car spots yet to melt. Additionally, should see yard by Wednesday and then I might be able to get the mowers put away before the next white blanket. They are in the driveway along with a 5th wheel sucking up valuable space. Forecasted a dusting to 3 inches to last a few days, had a foot that lasted 3 weeks. Still need to clean gutters on 3 houses and our chimney before diving into taxes. Happy New Year all. Hope you get your 2022 list done soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wooohoooo it’s still snowing!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It was really foggy here this morning, got into the 50s today.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Hit 60 degrees here today. Snow is now gone other than piles. Yard too soft to do anything other than walk on. Even then sink in a few inches. Guess the frost is coming out as well. Should firm up in a few days just in time for more snow.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Hey Jerry @Nubsnstubs Well well well, went to Wickenburg last week and saw this under the bridge over the Hassayampa River bed ... I think this is only the second time I've seen water in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

DLJeffs said:


> Hey Jerry @Nubsnstubs Well well well, went to Wickenburg last week and saw this under the bridge over the Hassayampa River bed ... I think this is only the second time I've seen water in there.
> 
> View attachment 235788
> 
> View attachment 235789


I recognize that trickle. But, the local weather forecasters are probably warning people of the dangers of a river with water in it. 

@DLJeffs , Are you still there? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nubsnstubs said:


> I recognize that trickle. But, the local weather forecasters are probably warning people of the dangers of a river with water in it.
> 
> @DLJeffs , Are you still there? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


Yeah, they've had a few rescues already up in the Tanto Basin area. The news showed a helicopter rescuing a guy who drove around barricades and ended up with his pickup under 4 feet of water. They said he's going to be paying for his rescue. And a new truck apparently.

No, I flew back to Redmond this afternoon.


----------



## Wildthings

78° degrees here today. Leaving in the morning for 5 days in Ruidoso, NM with the kiddos and grandkiddos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, they've had a few rescues already up in the Tanto Basin area. The news showed a helicopter rescuing a guy who drove around barricades and ended up with his pickup under 4 feet of water. They said he's going to be paying for his rescue. And a new truck apparently.
> 
> No, I flew back to Redmond this afternoon.


I just read that story on MSN. Yep, we've had the "Stupid Motorist Law" on the books now for over 10 years. The point of the law is to try and stop people from being stupid and going through those washes when there is water in them. 

I actually had a Sheriff motion for me to cross one once. I was in my Landcruiser and the water was up over the step under the doors. The worse thing is the brakes get wet and are nonfunctional until you dry them out by driving about a mile with your foot on the brake pedal applying light pressure. I was the only vehicle he motioned through as most vehicles were cars that would float in about 6" of water. 

I don't know why I didn't suggest a meet up. Wickenburg is less than 3 hours away. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rain and snow showers here today. Only in the 30s. It feels cold compared to the 40s and 50s we've had. But it is January and it could be much worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nubsnstubs said:


> I just read that story on MSN. Yep, we've had the "Stupid Motorist Law" on the books now for over 10 years. The point of the law is to try and stop people from being stupid and going through those washes when there is water in them.
> 
> I actually had a Sheriff motion for me to cross one once. I was in my Landcruiser and the water was up over the step under the doors. The worse thing is the brakes get wet and are nonfunctional until you dry them out by driving about a mile with your foot on the brake pedal applying light pressure. I was the only vehicle he motioned through as most vehicles were cars that would float in about 6" of water.
> 
> I don't know why I didn't suggest a meet up. Wickenburg is less than 3 hours away. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks Jerry but it wouldn't have been a good time. My younger brother had suddenly passed away and I flew down to help his daughters with his arrangements and to be with my Mom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 10


----------



## DLJeffs

A buddy sent me an email with a string of photos from Buffalo, NY. I copied a couple ... that's serious snow. The hard part in my mind is where do you put it all? Gotta feel sorry for that hound dog in the last picture... and I like the guy shovelling his car out. Where's he going to go?

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JonathanH

That's a crazy amount of snow! Wow! You could build a tunnels to get around.

Poor dog. Where does he get to go walk, sniff, and take care of business?

And the guy shoveling his car out with no possible way of going anywhere in it? He's probably just moved to Buffalo from a southern state and can't stay in the house any longer. He needs something to do and the exercise.


----------



## Nature Man

Cleared up nice here today, and topped out at about 72 degrees. My kind of Winter! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Yup, that's a crazy amount of snow... I've been in some storms that have dumped a lot of snow, but nothing like that.

When we lived in MN, on the occasions where we got a lot of snow, and especially when it was windy and had created big drifts, it was always nice to have the farmer with the 8' wide, dual auger snow blower mounted on the back of his tractor show up in town and clear things out for us around both the house and the church. Our heads up that he was coming was seeing him clearing out his mother's house, about half a block away from us. Our boys always loved watching out the window to see the giant snow blower at work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben

This doesn’t compare with Buffalo,ny but…….. this was on Tuesday and Wednesday this week. The drift was as tall as the front of the pickup,got the new one stuck,and the neighbor got off the driveway a little to far with the loader.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

I see snow

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> I see snow
> 
> View attachment 235959


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> I see snow
> 
> View attachment 235959


That looks cold. I did my time in upstate NY. Don't love snow... Makes pretty pictures and messy jobsite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> I see snow
> 
> View attachment 235959


better put the chains on the tires...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Let's see......pine trees...... Must be in Bastrop.......But Bastrop musta grown some mountains in the last coupla years --- don't remember seeing them the last time I stopped at the Bastrop Buc-ees

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

I see more snow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> I see more snow
> View attachment 236090


Where's that picture taken?


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> I see more snow
> View attachment 236090


Nope!!!! Not Bastrop!! Not enough pickups in the parking lot!!! Any Horny Toads up there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I am betting just down the road from Cloudcroft……


----------



## Wildthings

CloudCroft ,NM it is. Actually Ski CloudCroft. This is on Sunday. Today, Monday, we visited White Sands NP and attended the Sunset Tour. Great time. Awesome place. Perfect weather and 2 of 3 of my kids families. Heading home on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Love the maroon!!

I remember the joy that young Lil Mikey had sliding down the sanddunes on pieces of cardboard - AND - the sheer torture of climbing back up to do it all over again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Wildthings said:


> CloudCroft ,NM it is. Actually Ski CloudCroft. This is on Sunday. Today, Monday, we visited White Sands NP and attended the Sunset Tour. Great time. Awesome place. Perfect weather and 2 of 3 of my kids families. Heading home on Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 236131
> 
> View attachment 236134


Great looking family! Gotta love family reunions! Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> CloudCroft ,NM it is. Actually Ski CloudCroft. This is on Sunday. Today, Monday, we visited White Sands NP and attended the Sunset Tour. Great time. Awesome place. Perfect weather and 2 of 3 of my kids families. Heading home on Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 236131
> 
> View attachment 236134


Like that Aggie sweatshirt.

If I remember correctly, there are 7 distinct eco-zones in the relatively short distance down to Alamogordo from Cloudcroft. Amazing country!!!!!!


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Love the maroon!!
> 
> I remember the joy that young Lil Mikey had sliding down the sanddunes on pieces of cardboard - AND - the sheer torture of climbing back up to do it all over again!


I learned that on my brother’s shop class board at Monahans State Park. And yes, hated the climb back up.


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Love the maroon!!


Granddaughter in white is class of 2020, Granddaughter in maroon is class of 2022, Granddaughter in pale blue is class of 2025 at CFN Christ for the Nations, Extremely Proud PeePaw of all in that picture. Mike also see note below


Nature Man said:


> Great looking family! Gotta love family reunions! Chuck


Thank you!! Got a younger son and DIL with 4 grandkids that couldn't make it. His oldest is aTm class of 2023 with a degree in Biomedical engineering


Gdurfey said:


> Like that Aggie sweatshirt.
> 
> If I remember correctly, there are 7 distinct eco-zones in the relatively short distance down to Alamogordo from Cloudcroft. Amazing country!!!!!!





Gdurfey said:


> I learned that on my brother’s shop class board at Monahans State Park. And yes, hated the climb back up.


Monahans State Park is so crazy

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> Granddaughter in white is class of 2020, Granddaughter in maroon is class of 2022, Granddaughter in pale blue is class of 2025 at CFN Christ for the Nations, Extremely Proud PeePaw of all in that picture. Mike also see note below
> 
> Thank you!! Got a younger son and DIL with 4 grandkids that couldn't make it. His oldest is aTm class of 2023 with a degree in Biomedical engineering
> 
> 
> 
> Monahans State Park is so crazy


Man you have them grouped together! My sister and I are of course very close, but the rest of the family it is like 20 years apart or more. Her son - 40 years after, our dad 20 years before, our great uncle 40 years before. Sis has just had someone say one of our family may have attended in the 1880's. Am trying to track him down!


----------

